# Singles Social Club: It's Always 5 o'clock here!



## DCTooTall

Time for Part 4 of the continuing adventures of the Single Social Club.

When last we saw our thread in Part 3,    We had once again surpassed the 250page limit,   this time in just under 3 months.   Many of the old regulars had gotten busy with something called "real life",  resulting in the thread slowing to a crawl,    but several new members had recently appeared returning hope that one day the thread would return to it's crazy breakneck pace.


So now we enter into part 4 with many unanswered questions yet to be answered.   Will the group manage another 30 page first day?   Will the thread last longer than 3months?   What crazy name will they think of for part 5?  Will WDW survive the impending invasion of many SSC members over the first weekend in October???      All these questions and more will hopefully be answered in this exciting installment of.....

*The Singles Social Club!!*








*UPDATE - 05/29/12*

We have several meets planned or in-planning for the upcoming year.  Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us. I'll attempt to update this with additional information as it's decided upon.   for the latest info feel free to join in the thread and discuss with us


_West-Coast "regional" meet_ -   Not sure if this is still on or not thanks to the host moving.   Most likely at DisneyLand.  

_East Coast "Regional" Meet _-  *PLANNED!* Meet will be held on Saturday, July 21st at Hersheypark in Hershey, PA (www.hersheypark.com) Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us,  even if you don't normally post a lot within this group.  Additional Details will come as we work out some additional details and logistics.  Currently thinking to meet outside the gates prior to rope drop (around 9:30am). I'll PM everyone prior to the meet who has said they are or may go with my Cell# to assist in finding and meeting up with the group.   Anybody who is thinking of flying in,  The closest major airports are Harrisburg, PA [MDT] 9mi, Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton, PA [ABE] 68mi, Baltimore, MD [BWI] 76mi, and Philadelphia, PA [PHL] 78mi.    Amtrak may also be a valid option for you as well with semi-regular service available into the Harrisburg Amtrak station.  Any questions? Feel free to PM me or post to the group.

_Attending_

DCTooTall (Aka The Prince)
NJDiva (aka The Diva)
Mickey88 ( aka The Pirate )
Colleen1011
kismet1003

_
Maybe_

taramoz
Disneymom831 (Caught up yet?)
ahoff
1Grumpy9
beachphotog
valree
Daddee

_
Mega-DISMeet_  --  Currently scheduled for the weekend of October 13th at WDW.  Tentative plans are to do F&W on 10/13,  meeting around the Duffy store at WS open. Also maybe a party/drinks/get-together after touring the park.  

There are also plans for a get together Friday night for some drinks before heading to the MK for MNSSHP.
Details

Where: Boardwalk Villas
When: October 12 from 3 - 5:30 pm. 

 Planning on heading to the MK by 5pm.

  I'll also be attending Halloween Horror Nights over at Universal on Thursday, 10/11 if anyone would care to join me.   Stay tuned for more details as they emerge.    If you think you might be interested in joining us,  let us (or me) know so you can be added to the list below.  We'll pm everyone who indicated they may attend with details before the meet to assist in getting together.

_Attending and dates they'll be there_

Tara (the sucker planning it. )  12th - 14th?
DCTootall                      6th- 16th
ctnurse                       11th- 15th
TheBigE                       11th - 15th
brocktoon                    11th - 18th
Darcy                          10th- 14th
Dismem98
flick
ortholablady
Lala 
jagfanjosh3252               10th- 16th
katefl
ariellover3
TinkTink78


_Maybe_

godolphin123
PolyndianPrincessJes  10th - 14th
potcaddict              6th- 16th
Disney_Fanatic25            11th- 14th
Graeme


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> love the dessert party!! I think I will be in park mode at that point so I can just meet you in the park at some point!



That works.  



MICKEY88 said:


> that's better than the vision I had



's swing....   they don't get their heads removed.


----------



## NJDiva

see it wasn't so hard to find my way over here....although I am good with directions


----------



## chris1013

I've been a lurker on the boards for a bit, but recently decided to create an account. I decided the best place to introduce myself and make my initial mark on these boards was here with all my fellow Single Disney-Loving Peeps!  I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!!


----------



## DCTooTall

chris1013 said:


> I've been a lurker on the boards for a bit, but recently decided to create an account. I decided the best place to introduce myself and make my initial mark on these boards was here with all my fellow Single Disney-Loving Peeps!  I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!!



 to the DIS!   and  to the SSC!!

Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## chris1013

Thanks! Drinks!? I knew I'd like it here!


----------



## DefLepard

chris1013 said:


> Thanks! Drinks!? I knew I'd like it here!


----------



## disneygrl03

Hey everyone   I'm a first timer to the boards too and this looked like a great place to start and say hello!


----------



## NJDiva

chris1013 said:


> I've been a lurker on the boards for a bit, but recently decided to create an account. I decided the best place to introduce myself and make my initial mark on these boards was here with all my fellow Single Disney-Loving Peeps!  I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!!





disneygrl03 said:


> Hey everyone   I'm a first timer to the boards too and this looked like a great place to start and say hello!



Welcome to the boards and of course to the SSC! as our host has already said, please feel free to jump in at anytime, ask questions, tell us about yourself and how your day is going. we tend to chat about everything and nothing all at the same time.


----------



## DCTooTall

chris1013 said:


> Thanks! Drinks!? I knew I'd like it here!



 We even have a designated SSC Bartender.... although he's been slacking as of late,   so I guess we do have an opening for a backup bartender.   





disneygrl03 said:


> Hey everyone   I'm a first timer to the boards too and this looked like a great place to start and say hello!



 to the group!      



NJDiva said:


> Welcome to the boards and of course to the SSC! as our host has already said, please feel free to jump in at anytime, ask questions, tell us about yourself and how your day is going. we tend to chat about everything and nothing all at the same time.




  Seriously,   sometimes this group even amazes me.     This Thread is like the Seinfeld of Threads....   It's all about nothing.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi!


----------



## DCTooTall

I just had to share this.   I seriously need to consider making a trip back to Atlanta next year to attend this thing.

http://video.pba.org/video/2065738625/



I know the  would have a field day with his camera......   Someone even drove a pirate ship down Peachtree Street during the parade.


----------



## ahoff

Forty minutes later and it's 5 0'clock again!  Time sure does fly when you are having fun.  

Hello to the new folks here!  Do stop by often. 

I keep seeing your ticker, DC, and realize that WDW is not that far away!


----------



## Tramp77

As this is my first night being a part of this group, I'm celebrating with a Jack on the rocks before bed! Long day tomorrow...work AND school. Ugh...


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Forty minutes later and it's 5 0'clock again!  Time sure does fly when you are having fun.
> 
> Hello to the new folks here!  Do stop by often.
> 
> I keep seeing your ticker, DC, and realize that WDW is not that far away!



  I'm seriously happy dancing over here.    2 weeks and counting.  2 weeks and 3 days until my  is able to join me. 




Tramp77 said:


> As this is my first night being a part of this group, I'm celebrating with a Jack on the rocks before bed! Long day tomorrow...work AND school. Ugh...




 I will go ahead and warn you.  Any Rum brought in this area is subject to confiscation by the .   He isn't a fan of sharing rum.


----------



## taramoz

WOW, here we go again!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> WOW, here we go again!



  Don't act so surprised....  You know you love it here!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Don't act so surprised....  You know you love it here!



LOL, it's the truth!  Glad we are picking back up again too.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> LOL, it's the truth!  Glad we are picking back up again too.



The Fresh meat always helps......   and of course,  Having the Diva back from her working hell is helpful too.


----------



## chris1013

DCTooTall said:


> I will go ahead and warn you.  Any Rum brought in this area is subject to confiscation by the .   He isn't a fan of sharing rum.



*hides the rum*... *casually sips a beer*

Nothing to see here. Nothing to see here.


----------



## MICKEY88

HMmmm I smell Rum..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> HMmmm I smell Rum..



Fe Fi Fo.....RUM!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, it's the truth!  Glad we are picking back up again too.



hey there, how are ya


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, I spend an entire day on the couch with fever and chills, come on here today and find a new thread.  Seems like things are picking up again.

Welcome to all the newcomers. Pull up a seat, grab a drink and hang on.  This is truly a social thread so feel free to be social.

For those traveling at the end of the month, see you all soon.


----------



## DMass

Drinks all around!


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I spend an entire day on the couch with fever and chills, come on here today and find a new thread.  Seems like things are picking up again.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers. Pull up a seat, grab a drink and hang on.  This is truly a social thread so feel free to be social.
> 
> For those traveling at the end of the month, see you all soon.



Hope you feel better, not good for summer or late fall cold.    Copious amount of Adult Beverages may help...but then I am not a doctor...I did sleep in a Holiday Inn Select once.....



DMass said:


> Drinks all around!



Nice, I will take one of each on the left please....on the rocks of course!!



DCTooTall said:


> Don't act so surprised....  You know you love it here!



Nice to be here too...good to be in on Page 2 of the new thread...I feel like a real veteran now.    Welcome to all the new comers, pull up a seat tell a story and join in....


Back in Geneva just finished a really nice lunch with a Beer (love Europe).    Afternoon will be spent doing Expense Reports and Taxes (don't ask!!)   Off to London on Sunday for 5 days for work...flying in early Sunday to spend the day in the city.   


Happy Hump Day to everyone, not sure how that has been missed!!!


----------



## POTCAddict

Muwahaha!!!! You can run but you can't hide! Started a new thread but I found you! How are you peeps?? I see we're still drinking, glad to hear it! Good to see everyone was able to hide the rum from the pirate.

 Speaking of drinking just got back from WDW and had a FANTASTIC time. (even with my family) Saw Jack Sparrow and he _luurrved_ me! Pretty sure it was because I was sitting next to the giant cask of rum. Saw lots of characters, went on lots of rides, drank, ate.... it was awesome.

Now, I'm packing up and moving to Tampa on Sunday! Google says I'll be 1hr 20min away from Disney. Guess who's gonna be hanging around the MK on the 1st lookin out for surprises?????


----------



## ctnurse

Hello everyone and happy hump day!!!

I figured I should pop in and say hi!  So my birthday was yesterday and I had a fantastic day and was informed from a very reliable source that I should be celebrating the entire week.  So I am!  It's great to see this new thread and all the newbies.  Like everyone has said, just jump right in and enjoy the show.  Everyone here is really nice and there really are no rules.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hey there, how are ya



Hello, I am doing good, keeping busy!  How have you been?


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Hello everyone and happy hump day!!!
> 
> I figured I should pop in and say hi!  So my birthday was yesterday and I had a fantastic day and was informed from a very reliable source that I should be celebrating the entire week.  So I am!  It's great to see this new thread and all the newbies.  Like everyone has said, just jump right in and enjoy the show.  Everyone here is really nice and there really are no rules.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!!



Happy birthday (slightly late)!  I too believe in the week long birthday, so enjoy it


----------



## DefLepard

chris1013 said:


> *hides the rum*... *casually sips a beer*
> 
> Nothing to see here. Nothing to see here.








*Casually jumps into mug of beer*

Nothing to see here...


----------



## chris1013

POTCAddict said:


> Now, I'm packing up and moving to Tampa on Sunday! Google says I'll be 1hr 20min away from Disney. Guess who's gonna be hanging around the MK on the 1st lookin out for surprises?????



Moving to Tampa?? I spend a lot of time in Tampa. The drive to Disney is a breeze. I've taken a few day trips to WDW. I'm so jealous.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello, I am doing good, keeping busy!  How have you been?



I'm fantastic, thanks


----------



## POTCAddict

chris1013 said:


> Moving to Tampa?? I spend a lot of time in Tampa. The drive to Disney is a breeze. I've taken a few day trips to WDW. I'm so jealous.



I'm glad to hear it's a breeze! I'm primarily concerned with getting lost. I can't find my way out of a paper bag...


----------



## DefLepard

POTCAddict said:


> I'm glad to hear it's a breeze! I'm primarily concerned with getting lost. I can't find my way out of a paper bag...



I-4 East towards Orlando is pretty much it...

 except for slow people getting in your way


----------



## POTCAddict

DefLepard said:


> I-4 East towards Orlando is pretty much it...
> 
> except for slow people getting in your way



Thanks! Sometimes I like to pretend like I'm in the fast and furious and 'drift' around slow people. (safely ofcourse) Also, you have the best emoticons- I'm going to find the little guy jumping into the beer mug.


----------



## dismem98

ctnurse said:


> Hello everyone and happy hump day!!!
> 
> I figured I should pop in and say hi!  So my birthday was yesterday and I had a fantastic day and was informed from a very reliable source that I should be celebrating the entire week.  So I am!  It's great to see this new thread and all the newbies.  Like everyone has said, just jump right in and enjoy the show.  Everyone here is really nice and there really are no rules.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!!







A very HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY   
I too used to like a week celebration but now I do a month  

Have a wonderful Wed everyone!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I spend an entire day on the couch with fever and chills, come on here today and find a new thread.  Seems like things are picking up again.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers. Pull up a seat, grab a drink and hang on.  This is truly a social thread so feel free to be social.
> 
> For those traveling at the end of the month, see you all soon.



You knew the new thread was coming...  it just took it's dear sweet time in doing so.



DMass said:


> Drinks all around!





Although I notice the selection of rum is slightly lacking.



TheBigE said:


> Happy Hump Day to everyone, not sure how that has been missed!!!



  Well in our defense....  It was pretty damned early on Hump Day here in the states.   


 Happy Hump Day everyone!  



POTCAddict said:


> Muwahaha!!!! You can run but you can't hide! Started a new thread but I found you! How are you peeps?? I see we're still drinking, glad to hear it! Good to see everyone was able to hide the rum from the pirate.
> 
> Speaking of drinking just got back from WDW and had a FANTASTIC time. (even with my family) Saw Jack Sparrow and he _luurrved_ me! Pretty sure it was because I was sitting next to the giant cask of rum. Saw lots of characters, went on lots of rides, drank, ate.... it was awesome.
> 
> Now, I'm packing up and moving to Tampa on Sunday! Google says I'll be 1hr 20min away from Disney. Guess who's gonna be hanging around the MK on the 1st lookin out for surprises?????



 Moving on Sunday eh?     Sooooo.... Should we expect you to join us at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal on the 29th?    

 I figure running into you on the 1st would be a no-brainer.  



ctnurse said:


> Hello everyone and happy hump day!!!
> 
> I figured I should pop in and say hi!  So my birthday was yesterday and I had a fantastic day and was informed from a very reliable source that I should be celebrating the entire week.  So I am!  It's great to see this new thread and all the newbies.  Like everyone has said, just jump right in and enjoy the show.  Everyone here is really nice and there really are no rules.  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!!



 Happy belated birthday!  

  And I would like to kindly disagree. 

  Rule #1 is if you can't have fun,  don't risk stepping into the domain of the SSC or you may be scarred for life.   

Rule #2...   Pour yourself a drink and have fun.   

Rule #3....  Be friendly.   Pour the newbies a drink too.  (Officially recognized SSC 's may be exempted from this rule.)







POTCAddict said:


> I'm glad to hear it's a breeze! I'm primarily concerned with getting lost. I can't find my way out of a paper bag...





DefLepard said:


> I-4 East towards Orlando is pretty much it...
> 
> except for slow people getting in your way





I'm a big fan of St. Pete Beach,   and that pretty much is it.   I-4 is a straight shot from north Tampa to Disney.    You'll even get to pass the giant Mickey shaped high voltage power tower.


----------



## Tramp77

Happy humpday everyone! Nothing like a few shots of Captain Morgan to help you get through your work day! Just kidding...but that's because there is none here at my office. Ha ha...


----------



## POTCAddict

I've never been to Universal! And I plan to spend a lot of quality time at the beach.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tramp77 said:


> Happy humpday everyone! Nothing like a few shots of Captain Morgan to help you get through your work day! Just kidding...but that's because there is none here at my office. Ha ha...



heh...   That reminds me back when I used to keep an "emergency bottle" of Morgan in my car at all times.      



POTCAddict said:


> I've never been to Universal! And I plan to spend a lot of quality time at the beach.



Well I plan on going to Uni on Thursday the 29th while I'm down there (HHN that evening with Darcy and co.)....   And I'll probably go at least 1 other day while i'm down there.   AP's are nice.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Although I notice the selection of rum is slightly lacking.
> 
> 2.Rule #3....  Be friendly.   Pour the newbies a drink too.  (Officially recognized SSC 's may be exempted from this rule.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



1. as always, the Rum is gone..and I'm not telling where it is..

2.  of course, after all, where Pyrates are concerned, there are no rules...just guidelines..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> heh...   That reminds me back when I used to keep an "emergency bottle" of Morgan in my car at all times.





back in the day.. I ALWAYS had a cooler in the back of my car, the contents were generally 2 cases of beer{for my friends}  and a 5th of cherry vodka.

becoming a Pyrate simplified things, no need to supply drinks for my friends, so all I need is me Rum


----------



## Tramp77

My work day is over, now it's time to haul **s over to school for a 6-9:20 class. I think my water bottle filled with Rumplemunz is around here somewhere. Back of the classroom drinking?!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> back in the day.. I ALWAYS had a cooler in the back of my car, the contents were generally 2 cases of beer{for my friends}  and a 5th of cherry vodka.
> 
> becoming a Pyrate simplified things, no need to supply drinks for my friends, so all I need is me Rum



So THAT'S why there was a cooler in the trunk of your car....





Tramp77 said:


> My work day is over, now it's time to haul **s over to school for a 6-9:20 class. I think my water bottle filled with Rumplemunz is around here somewhere. Back of the classroom drinking?!




Need to add some Goldschlager and Jager to the bottle......

 ....Just sayin'.....




Sadly I'm still stuck here for another 4 hrs.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> back in the day.. I ALWAYS had a cooler in the back of my car, the contents were generally 2 cases of beer{for my friends}  and a 5th of cherry vodka.
> 
> becoming a Pyrate simplified things, no need to supply drinks for my friends, so all I need is me Rum



Good friend!


----------



## ssuriano

New thread wahooooo!


----------



## ssuriano

Double Post, but worth it.

So yesterday I had surgery to take me ear lobes from this:





To this:





So much to my parents delight I have normal ear lobes again.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So THAT'S why there was a cooler in the trunk of your car....



LOL, the cooler you saw is much smaller, when I load that up it is 6 one liter bottles of diet coke, and 1 bag of ice..

I keep the Rum at home where it is safe and legal to drink


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Good friend!



I believe in treating my friends the way I would like to be treated


----------



## MICKEY88

ssuriano said:


> Double Post, but worth it.
> 
> So yesterday I had surgery to take me ear lobes from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much to my parents delight I have normal ear lobes again.



WOW, what inspired you to have the surgery if I may ask


----------



## bluedevilinaz

disneygrl03 said:


> Hey everyone   I'm a first timer to the boards too and this looked like a great place to start and say hello!



Welcome to the boards and the SSC!



DCTooTall said:


> We even have a designated SSC Bartender.... although he's been slacking as of late,   so I guess we do have an opening for a backup bartender.



Hey now, I've been busy. haha. No replacing me, but a backup is always good to have 



chris1013 said:


> Thanks! Drinks!? I knew I'd like it here!



Of course! haha. It's self service most of the time if I'm not around 




DMass said:


> Drinks all around!




Looks like we need to add some(ok, a LOT of) rum to that bar.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now, I've been busy. haha. No replacing me, but a backup is always good to have




  Blue,  I seriously doubt you'd be replaceable.

that would be like Replacing me.... or the ...  or the Diva...  etc.

All of us "old timers" in this thread have such unique personalities that they could never truly be replaced.  Something would be missing.



But we really could use a backup Bartender.   My glass is empty.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Greetings everyone! I'm so happy to see the thread picking up speed.

My humpday was good, but humpless.  I spent the day playing with green goo. Never knew that cornstarch and water made supernatural slime.

I would like to contribute to your conversation about alcohol in the car/workplace, but you guys already know school administration frowns upon drinking around the students. 

Besides it's after school that we really need the drinks anyway...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

POTCAddict said:


> Muwahaha!!!! You can run but you can't hide! Started a new thread but I found you! How are you peeps?? I see we're still drinking, glad to hear it! Good to see everyone was able to hide the rum from the pirate.
> 
> Speaking of drinking just got back from WDW and had a FANTASTIC time. (even with my family) Saw Jack Sparrow and he _luurrved_ me! Pretty sure it was because I was sitting next to the giant cask of rum. Saw lots of characters, went on lots of rides, drank, ate.... it was awesome.
> 
> Now, I'm packing up and moving to Tampa on Sunday! Google says I'll be 1hr 20min away from Disney. Guess who's gonna be hanging around the MK on the 1st lookin out for surprises?????



Yay!  We'll be at the MK all day and then we're doing the dessert party.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Greetings everyone! I'm so happy to see the thread picking up speed.
> 
> My humpday was good, but humpless.  I spent the day playing with green goo. Never knew that cornstarch and water made supernatural slime.
> 
> I would like to contribute to your conversation about alcohol in the car/workplace, but you guys already know school administration frowns upon drinking around the students.
> 
> Besides it's after school that we really need the drinks anyway...




Boo to humpless hump days!   

Hopefully you never said "I Don't Know",   because if I remember correctly,  the protocol at that point is to dump large quantities of green slime on your head.

And school administration only frowns upon it if they find out about it.  That's why you mix your drink and put it in a discreet container first.   As far as they know,  you are drinking some coffee,  and only you know that it's of the Irish (or norway at the World Showcase) variety.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Greetings everyone! I'm so happy to see the thread picking up speed.
> 
> My humpday was good, but humpless.  I spent the day playing with green goo. Never knew that cornstarch and water made supernatural slime.
> 
> I would like to contribute to your conversation about alcohol in the car/workplace, but you guys already know school administration frowns upon drinking around the students.
> 
> Besides it's after school that we really need the drinks anyway...



Hello stranger!  Forget the green goo and enjoy a nice after school drink


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Blue,  I seriously doubt you'd be replaceable.
> 
> that would be like Replacing me.... or the ...  or the Diva...  etc.
> 
> All of us "old timers" in this thread have such unique personalities that they could never truly be replaced.  Something would be missing.
> 
> 
> 
> But we really could use a backup Bartender.   My glass is empty.



Of course I'm irreplaceable! I'm the only one of my kind! hahaha. 

*pours another round of rum for everyone and slides down bar*


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Of course I'm irreplaceable! I'm the only one of my kind! hahaha.
> 
> *pours another round of rum for everyone and slides down bar*




Drinker's Rule #1...Treat your bartender well....  You'll get free drinks and strong drinks.


----------



## MICKEY88

_Runs in, grabs the Rum from in front of everyone, and chugs it_ 

Whew... that was close


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> _Runs in, grabs the Rum from in front of everyone, and chugs it_
> 
> Whew... that was close



and I complimented you earlier...


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We'll be at the MK all day and then we're doing the dessert party.



I was planning on the MK  during the day, but will be occupied in the evening at the other three parks.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> and I complimented you earlier...



I was protecting your liver..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> _Runs in, grabs the Rum from in front of everyone, and chugs it_
> 
> Whew... that was close



Too late... I already drank mine.  





Oh!    and I saw something that for some completely random and unknown reason,  made me think of you.   I don't know what it possibly could've been....


http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=58540


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> I was planning on the MK  during the day, but will be occupied in the evening at the other three parks.



Sounds like we should have our own little mini-meet at the MK on the 1st.

Wasn't there someone else who was doing the wine and dine?   Was it Coaster?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Wasn't there someone else who was doing the wine and dine?   Was it Coaster?



Unfortunately no. I can't get away from work during October this year. I hope to do the Wine and Dine at some point, probably in 2013.

I do remember someone else talking about it though.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Too late... I already drank mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Oh!    and I saw something that for some completely random and unknown reason,  made me think of you.   I don't know what it possibly could've been....
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=58540



1. even the Pyrate wouldn't steal a drink from his PA Partner in Crime 
2.  I have no idea why that would remind you of me..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. even the Pyrate wouldn't steal a drink from his PA Partner in Crime
> 2.  I have no idea why that would remind you of me..



1  

2.   I dunno.      Maybe TDB or someone else can help me figure it out.   Anyone have any idea why a Mickey Pirate Pin would remind me of our ?


----------



## disneygrl03

Thanks everyone for making me feel at home!!  Anyone going to be in WDW Oct 4-11?


----------



## DCTooTall

disneygrl03 said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel at home!!  Anyone going to be in WDW Oct 4-11?



i fly out on the 4th....  but i'm pretty sure tara, lala, and the diva may be down there during those dates


----------



## ssuriano

MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, what inspired you to have the surgery if I may ask



I've been thinking about it for awhile now, and I'm hoping that it will make me more desirable to potential employers.  The fact that my parents were willing to cover the cost of the surgery made me want to get it done before they could change their minds.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Drinker's Rule #1...Treat your bartender well....  You'll get free drinks and strong drinks.



Darn straight! hahaha



MICKEY88 said:


> _Runs in, grabs the Rum from in front of everyone, and chugs it_
> 
> Whew... that was close



*pours a round of Jager and slides down the bar*


----------



## Anne_Aus

wow new thread 

I have been struggling with sleep lately, thinking I don't just need a drink but the bottle to finally get a good nights sleep... feel like I am running on empty. On the flip side, if it keeps up I should be set for US time zones


----------



## Tramp77

Vacation day today! No corporate workday, no school, nothing planned. YES...


----------



## ctnurse

Good morning, It is so nice to see everyone back and drinking.  Today is busy with work, I want to get to the gym and then Open House at my sons school.  Hopefully we can grab dinner before Open House.  Last night I had PB&J and a pop tart for dinner.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> Last night I had PB&J and a pop tart for dinner.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Well, that's a balanced meal if you're holding one in each hand.


----------



## taramoz

disneygrl03 said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel at home!!  Anyone going to be in WDW Oct 4-11?



I am there Oct 6-11!  I will have DD7 and her Bff (9) with me!


----------



## ctnurse

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, that's a balanced meal if you're holding one in each hand.


I like the way you think....so does wine and chocolate count as dinner, if I use two hands???


taramoz said:


> I am there Oct 6-11!  I will have DD7 and her Bff (9) with me!



I didn't know you were going again.... Have a great time. Hopefully another trip will be in my future too!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I didn't know you were going again.... Have a great time. Hopefully another trip will be in my future too!



I went a little nuts after my split planning trips, I am going Oct 6-11 and then again dec 16-21, woo hoo!  For the Oct trip DD7 is bringing her friend who has never been, I am so excited to share the magic with her, she is a great little girl.  

I think I will renew my AP when I am there in Dec, so if there is a 2012 meet I will be there for sure...


----------



## chris1013

All this talk about everyone's future WDW trips is making me sad. I need to get planning on a trip ASAP. I'm thinking maybe a weekend in a December...hmm.

BTW, all of you at work, does anyone look like this ->   Thank heaven for coffee, am I right? Now to visit our friendly bartender to make this coffee Irish... yum yum.


----------



## taramoz

chris1013 said:


> All this talk about everyone's future WDW trips is making me sad. I need to get planning on a trip ASAP. I'm thinking maybe a weekend in a December...hmm.
> 
> BTW, all of you at work, does anyone look like this ->   Thank heaven for coffee, am I right? Now to visit our friendly bartender to make this coffee Irish... yum yum.



Come when I am there in Dec, we can grab a drink!

I am with ya on the coffee thing.  Ugh, ready for the weekend!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> I like the way you think....so does wine and chocolate count as dinner, if I use two hands???


Of course! It is, after all, three of the major food groups (caffeine, chocolate and alcohol).


----------



## TheBigE

Day almost over here in Switzerland....almost all caught up on work and time to start travelling again....

Heading to Soleil Rouge Wine Bar....to quote Billy Joel  "A bottle of white, a bottle or red, perhaps a bottle of rose instead...get a table near the street....."

Nice day here today, but trees are turning, fall is coming....

Hope everyone is having a Great Day!!!

All this talk of WDW...seems like I could use a trip in the near future!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Day almost over here in Switzerland....almost all caught up on work and time to start travelling again....
> 
> Heading to Soleil Rouge Wine Bar....to quote Billy Joel  "A bottle of white, a bottle or red perhaps a bottle of rose instead get a table near the street....."
> 
> Nice day hear trees are turning, fall is coming....
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Great Day!!!
> 
> All this talk of WDW...seems like I could use a trip in the near future!!
> 
> Cheers!!!



 Love Billy Joel, nice quote....


----------



## chris1013

taramoz said:


> Come when I am there in Dec, we can grab a drink!
> 
> I am with ya on the coffee thing.  Ugh, ready for the weekend!



When are you going in Dec?? Maybe we can grab a drink! 

I was ready for the weekend on Monday. Why is this week insisting on dragging on and on and on!??


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> *pours a round of Jager and slides down the bar*









Anne_Aus said:


> wow new thread
> 
> I have been struggling with sleep lately, thinking I don't just need a drink but the bottle to finally get a good nights sleep... feel like I am running on empty. On the flip side, if it keeps up I should be set for US time zones



  Yup,  This is thread #4 since the SSC started.        And it's always good to look at the bright side of life.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ





ctnurse said:


> Good morning, It is so nice to see everyone back and drinking.  Today is busy with work, I want to get to the gym and then Open House at my sons school.  Hopefully we can grab dinner before Open House.  Last night I had PB&J and a pop tart for dinner.  Hope everyone has a great day.



 I really should get back to the gym.  Thinking i'll try and and restart that habit after my upcoming trips.  




taramoz said:


> I went a little nuts after my split planning trips, I am going Oct 6-11 and then again dec 16-21, woo hoo!  For the Oct trip DD7 is bringing her friend who has never been, I am so excited to share the magic with her, she is a great little girl.
> 
> I think I will renew my AP when I am there in Dec, so if there is a 2012 meet I will be there for sure...



 I was debating if I should renew my AP.   I think the decision I've made is that I'm gonna let it expire (unless they do another 15mo promo thing) and then maybe just buy a new one the next time I go down.   I'm probably looking at at least 3 months between my expiration date and when I'd be able to make it back down,    so the renewal discount just isn't enough to really make it worth wasting the 3mo.




chris1013 said:


> All this talk about everyone's future WDW trips is making me sad. I need to get planning on a trip ASAP. I'm thinking maybe a weekend in a December...hmm.
> 
> BTW, all of you at work, does anyone look like this ->   Thank heaven for coffee, am I right? Now to visit our friendly bartender to make this coffee Irish... yum yum.



  Don't drink coffee.     I get my morning Caffeine fix via Mt. Dew.   



chris1013 said:


> When are you going in Dec?? Maybe we can grab a drink!
> 
> I was ready for the weekend on Monday. Why is this week insisting on dragging on and on and on!??




 EVIL EVIL WEEK!!   They need to quit dragging!   I need it to be time for Disney already!!  



BTW...   Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!


----------



## taramoz

chris1013 said:


> When are you going in Dec?? Maybe we can grab a drink!
> 
> I was ready for the weekend on Monday. Why is this week insisting on dragging on and on and on!??



I am there Dec 16-21!  Let me know if you will be there.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> BTW...   Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!



back at ya friend,, 

so far it's a great day.. 

Miss K stopped by to visit me this morning..  life is Great..


----------



## NJDiva

disneygrl03 said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel at home!!  Anyone going to be in WDW Oct 4-11?





DCTooTall said:


> i fly out on the 4th....  but i'm pretty sure tara, lala, and the diva may be down there during those dates



yup! I will be there until the 7th. taking the 4th to spend the day with the bff and do some running around with him so no park for me that day  but I'll be there Wednesday and Thursday enjoying F&W as much as possible. this will be the first time I will have more than one day to be at F&W so I will take full advantage of it.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> yup! I will be there until the 7th. taking the 4th to spend the day with the bff and do some running around with him so no park for me that day  but I'll be there Wednesday and Thursday enjoying F&W as much as possible. this will be the first time I will have more than one day to be at F&W so I will take full advantage of it.



I hope F&W can handle more than one day of your awesomeness..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope F&W can handle more than one day of your awesomeness..



AWWW....
actually, our favorite prince pointed out to me earlier that I don't have plans for Sunday morning since Sunday night is MNSSHP so I may be swinging into F&W a day early but I need to find my CM friend first to see what he has planned for me (no more thrill rides!!).
So now I'm in meltdown mode, I had to take my princess in to be worked on because she kept stalling today . I'm hoping this isn't going to be too expensive and cut into my Disney money but I do need to make sure she is running well. I need to take her out to Pittsburgh at the beginning of November for a district meeting and I would hate to die on the PA Turnpike!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> AWWW....
> actually, our favorite prince pointed out to me earlier that I don't have plans for Sunday morning since Sunday night is MNSSHP so I may be swinging into F&W a day early but I need to find my CM friend first to see what he has planned for me (no more thrill rides!!).
> So now I'm in meltdown mode, I had to take my princess in to be worked on because she kept stalling today . I'm hoping this isn't going to be too expensive and cut into my Disney money but I do need to make sure she is running well. I need to take her out to Pittsburgh at the beginning of November for a district meeting and I would hate to die on the PA Turnpike!



Do you consider Soarin a thrill ride?   or Test Track?  

  I have a feeling I'll be taking my  on both since she's indicated she's never ridden them.    I may even try Mission Space.... but that depends  upon my mood.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Do you consider Soarin a thrill ride?   or Test Track?
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be taking my  on both since she's indicated she's never ridden them.    I may even try Mission Space.... but that depends  upon my mood.



You must take her on them, wow, never ridden Soarin, that is definetly NOT a thrill ride but a do not miss!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> You must take her on them, wow, never ridden Soarin, that is definetly NOT a thrill ride but a do not miss!




I'm guessing with the little one and time,   EPCOT hasn't been able to get much love on her recent trips.

   The real question with Soarin' is the issue with heights.....  but...  I got her on the skylift at Knoebels,   and the ferris wheels at both Knoebels and Hershey,   so I'm thinking something at Disney shouldn't be TOO hard.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm guessing with the little one and time,   EPCOT hasn't been able to get much love on her recent trips.
> 
> The real question with Soarin' is the issue with heights.....  but...  I got her on the skylift at Knoebels,   and the ferris wheels at both Knoebels and Hershey,   so I'm thinking something at Disney shouldn't be TOO hard.



She should be fine, Soarin is pretty tame.  

I guess with my big kid, dare devil DD7 who rides everything I didn't think about being with a little one!  You get to introduce her to more of Epcot (my FAVORITE park), how fun.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Do you consider Soarin a thrill ride?   or Test Track?
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be taking my  on both since she's indicated she's never ridden them.    I may even try Mission Space.... but that depends  upon my mood.



no they aren't thrill rides! I was referring to any rollercoaster (let coasteraddict do them). I think she will love Soarin, it is my favorite ride so far....


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> She should be fine, Soarin is pretty tame.
> 
> I guess with my big kid, dare devil DD7 who rides everything I didn't think about being with a little one!  You get to introduce her to more of Epcot (my FAVORITE park), how fun.



 I love me some EPCOT...  (Hell... even my Tattoo is an EPCOT tattoo...).

Sadly,  i think in many ways I loved the EPCOT Center of old more than it's current incarnation.     Although,   I'm really learning to love the World Showcase.   That could however just be my love of drinking coming out.  

Favorite park I don't know if i can really say.  I love EPCOT,  and I love the MK.    EPCOT has the advantage in more things to do that don't squeeze me into tight spots.....   but the MK is the MK,   which is an automatic bonus for it.            Thank god I don't have to choose just one.  



NJDiva said:


> no they aren't thrill rides! I was referring to any rollercoaster (let coasteraddict do them). I think she will love Soarin, it is my favorite ride so far....



I'd love to get her on Everest.... and ToT.... and maybe even the Rock-N-Rollercoaster.....  But,  I'm thinking we won't have time this trip to swing by those parks.     Big Thunder won't be a problem getting her on,  and Space Mountain I don't have a huge desire to ride because of the severe pain I end up in from my attempts to squeeze into the ride.


----------



## NJDiva

IT'S OFFICIAL!! I am Florida bound on the 1st!! pour the champangne (or rum for our pyrate) I'm booked on my non stop flight Saturday after my concert so I will see the prince and princess that evening. I also heard back about my car....not cutting that much into my Disney fund, I may have to forego one bag of caramel popcorn from Germany (will never give up a Dole Whip). Hope this day keeps getting better otherwise I may be standing on the ledge of the castle....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!! I am Florida bound on the 1st!! pour the champangne (or rum for our pyrate) I'm booked on my non stop flight Saturday after my concert so I will see the prince and princess that evening. I also heard back about my car....not cutting that much into my Disney fund, I may have to forego one bag of caramel popcorn from Germany (will never give up a Dole Whip). Hope this day keeps getting better otherwise I may be standing on the ledge of the castle....





Well if it helps this day get better....  

  i did find out that I can indeed modify our Wishes Dessert Party reservation for the 3rd to convert our phantom toddler into a full grown adult.


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!! I am Florida bound on the 1st!! pour the champangne (or rum for our pyrate) I'm booked on my non stop flight Saturday after my concert so I will see the prince and princess that evening. I also heard back about my car....not cutting that much into my Disney fund, I may have to forego one bag of caramel popcorn from Germany (will never give up a Dole Whip). Hope this day keeps getting better otherwise I may be standing on the ledge of the castle....



Yay for you guys!  Have fun, too bad I couldn't swing anything, next time for sure...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Well if it helps this day get better....
> 
> i did find out that I can indeed modify our Wishes Dessert Party reservation for the 3rd to convert our phantom toddler into a full grown adult.



WOO HOO!!
hopefully this time I'll get Tinkerbell flying from the castle...last time it was too windy for her to fly. I may have to talk to the resident pyrate/photographer to figure out the best way to shoot her. ok now I'm gettin' excited!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Yay for you guys!  Have fun, too bad I couldn't swing anything, next time for sure...



 Well since you get in on the 6th,  and the Diva leaves on the 7th,   You guys do have some overlap time in which to hang out.    I don't know what Lala's dates are since she's been AWOL for a bit now.

And since TDB lives in the same city as you,   I'm sure you guys can get together at some point.

So ultimately....  The only person you are missing out on getting to hang out with,   it me.....  and that could be a good thing since apparently I can be a bad influence.  





NJDiva said:


> WOO HOO!!
> hopefully this time I'll get Tinkerbell flying from the castle...last time it was too windy for her to fly. I may have to talk to the resident pyrate/photographer to figure out the best way to shoot her. ok now I'm gettin' excited!



  I'm going to try and run by city hall and make the update when I arrive in town.   I'm planning on swinging by the MK at least once per day anyways so that I can enter the passholder contest at the jewelry store.  

somehow I'm feeling more confident making the change to the reservation in person vs. on the phone.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Well since you get in on the 6th,  and the Diva leaves on the 7th,   You guys do have some overlap time in which to hang out.    I don't know what Lala's dates are since she's been AWOL for a bit now.
> 
> And since TDB lives in the same city as you,   I'm sure you guys can get together at some point.
> 
> So ultimately....  The only person you are missing out on getting to hang out with,   it me.....  and that could be a good thing since apparently I can be a bad influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and run by city hall and make the update when I arrive in town.   I'm planning on swinging by the MK at least once per day anyways so that I can enter the* passholder contest at the jewelry store.*
> 
> somehow I'm feeling more confident making the change to the reservation in person vs. on the phone.



OK WHAT IS THIS CONTEST AND WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT IT??!! And at a jewelry store??? this screams DIVA all over it!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OK WHAT IS THIS CONTEST AND WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT IT??!! And at a jewelry store??? this screams DIVA all over it!



Go to the Passholder site,    click on the Disney News... and it's the top item under the picture of the little girl.

  You can also enter once per day via mail....   but I'm too lazy to remember to drop something in the mail each day.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So ultimately....  The only person you are missing out on getting to hang out with,   it me.....  and that could be a good thing since apparently I can be a bad influence.



Ok, I am a really bad influence myself, so it could be really scary!

Maybe drinks on Oct 6th for those that will be there?  Late cuz I have dinner at Cali Grill (yum, my first time trying it)...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Ok, I am a really bad influence myself, so it could be really scary!
> 
> Maybe drinks on Oct 6th for those that will be there?  Late cuz I have dinner at Cali Grill (yum, my first time trying it)...



and if you are REALLY eager to meet me....  There's always one of my inevitable Houston Trips next year.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Go to the Passholder site,    click on the Disney News... and it's the top item under the picture of the little girl.
> 
> You can also enter once per day via mail....   but I'm too lazy to remember to drop something in the mail each day.



going there now....I'm so behind!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Ok, I am a really bad influence myself, so it could be really scary!
> 
> Maybe *drinks on Oct 6th* for those that will be there?  Late cuz I have dinner at Cali Grill (yum, my first time trying it)...



I think that may very well be doable!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm planning on swinging by the MK at least once per day anyways so that I can enter the passholder contest at the jewelry store.





DCTooTall said:


> Go to the Passholder site,    click on the Disney News... and it's the top item under the picture of the little girl.
> 
> You can also enter once per day via mail....   but I'm too lazy to remember to drop something in the mail each day.



OMG I'm so doing this! except I will have to mail mine since I won't be at the park in time for the 1st. I think I can afford the postage and envelopes to do this...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OMG I'm so doing this! except I will have to mail mine since I won't be at the park in time for the 1st. I think I can afford the postage and envelopes to do this...



If you start mailing today or tomorrow,  then you will have more entries then I'll be able to get in.   You can only enter once per day.


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> OMG I'm so doing this! except I will have to mail mine since I won't be at the park in time for the 1st. I think I can afford the postage and envelopes to do this...



You haven't been mailing a letter every day this month ???

OMG

I have a stack of letters ready to go out 

Wake up- check
Get Dressed - check
Mail letter to - Disney Destinations, LLC 2011 Passholder 40th Anniversary Sweepstakes - check
Go to Work - Blah - check




Good Luck


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!! I am Florida bound on the 1st!! pour the champangne (or rum for our pyrate) I'm booked on my non stop flight Saturday after my concert so I will see the prince and princess that evening. I also heard back about my car....not cutting that much into my Disney fund, I may have to forego one bag of caramel popcorn from Germany (will never give up a Dole Whip). Hope this day keeps getting better otherwise I may be standing on the ledge of the castle....



 

Read your conversation about what DC could get me on.   I am definitely riding soaring and test track. The rollercoasters are maybes.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> OK WHAT IS THIS CONTEST AND WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT IT??!! And at a jewelry store??? this screams DIVA all over it!



Jewelry is not the prize, it's just where you drop off your entry.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Jewelry is not the prize, it's just where you drop off your entry.





It's ok Diva. I was excited, too.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's ok Diva. I was excited, too.



Yeah. I put two entries in while I was there and just bought more stamps so I can keep mailing 'em in.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's ok Diva. I was excited, too.



You were excited when i mentioned last night the possibility of winning.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah. I put two entries in while I was there and just bought more stamps so I can keep mailing 'em in.







DCTooTall said:


> You were excited when i mentioned last night the possibility of winning.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Read your conversation about what DC could get me on.   I am definitely riding soaring and test track. The rollercoasters are maybes.



I love Soarin and Test Track, but let DC take you on the rollercoasters, just try them once.  You will either have a great time or hate them, but at least you can say you tried them.  If you guys do get to HS try Tower of Terror and the  Rockin Roller Coaster, which are two of my favorites.  
And if you get scared you have him there to comfort you
You guys are going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I love Soarin and Test Track, but let DC take you on the rollercoasters, just try them once.  You will either have a great time or hate them, but at least you can say you tried them.  If you guys do get to HS try Tower of Terror and the  Rockin Roller Coaster, which are two of my favorites.
> And if you get scared you have him there to comfort you
> You guys are going to have a blast!!!!



I am definitely open to the possibility of going on the coasters...but our schedule is jam packed with the dessert party, mnsshp, mk's 40th, and f&w. I really don't think we'll have time for HS or AK...

Actually, the only ride I really dislike is splash mountain. Hate the drop.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am definitely open to the possibility of going on the coasters...but our schedule is jam packed with the dessert party, mnsshp, mk's 40th, and f&w. I really don't think we'll have time for HS or AK...
> 
> Actually, the only ride I really dislike is splash mountain. Hate the drop.



What she said.  This trip,  I just don't see HS or AK happening....   I'd rather spend all the "extra" time I have at F&W.      I'll probably swing by those parks though before everybody else arrives.

Hmmmm...  Would it help if I promised to hold you to make sure you are safe on Splash?  (not to mention,  you'll have the lap bar to keep you extra safe.)


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am definitely open to the possibility of going on the coasters...but our schedule is jam packed with the dessert party, mnsshp, mk's 40th, and f&w. I really don't think we'll have time for HS or AK...
> 
> Actually, the only ride I really dislike is splash mountain. Hate the drop.





DCTooTall said:


> What she said.  This trip,  I just don't see HS or AK happening....   I'd rather spend all the "extra" time I have at F&W.      I'll probably swing by those parks though before everybody else arrives.
> 
> Hmmmm...  Would it help if I promised to hold you to make sure you are safe on Splash?  (not to mention,  you'll have the lap bar to keep you extra safe.)



You guys are going to have a great time at F&W, I am sad that I will miss all the fun.  
Try Splash Mountain at night totally different feel.  
I can't wait to hear about the Desert Party.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> What she said.  This trip,  I just don't see HS or AK happening....   I'd rather spend all the "extra" time I have at F&W.      I'll probably swing by those parks though before everybody else arrives.
> 
> Hmmmm...  Would it help if I promised to hold you to make sure you are safe on Splash?  (not to mention,  you'll have the lap bar to keep you extra safe.)



Nope, it won't help... Didn't you learn that lesson when I refused to get on the Knoebel's equivalent to Splash? 



ctnurse said:


> You guys are going to have a great time at F&W, I am sad that I will miss all the fun.
> Try Splash Mountain at night totally different feel.
> I can't wait to hear about the Desert Party.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned!!!



Splash Mountain at night sounds pretty cool. I will absolutely be cheering DC on when he does that...


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> You guys are going to have a great time at F&W, I am sad that I will miss all the fun.
> Try Splash Mountain at night totally different feel.
> I can't wait to hear about the Desert Party.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned!!!



  I've ridden it at night before.   I agree...  it's quite nice at night.

and this trip is pretty cool...  but the November trip will be better.    For November we've got CRT, MVMCP, F&W, Festival of the Masters, And an Afternoon Tea at the GF.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Nope, it won't help... Didn't you learn that lesson when I refused to get on the Knoebel's equivalent to Splash?
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain at night sounds pretty cool. I will absolutely be cheering DC on when he does that...



   Splash is less scary... and a WHOLE lot less wet,  than the flume at Knoebels.    Plus,   Knoebels didn't have lap bars.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I've ridden it at night before.   I agree...  it's quite nice at night.
> 
> and this trip is pretty cool...  but the November trip will be better.    For November we've got CRT, MVMCP, F&W, Festival of the Masters, And an Afternoon Tea at the GF.
> 
> 2.    Splash is less scary... and a WHOLE lot less wet,  than the flume at Knoebels.    Plus,   Knoebels didn't have lap bars.



1. Hmmm...you don't think we've gone overboard? Now that you're listing out our plans, it sounds like a lot.

2. Not happening babe...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Hmmm...you don't think we've gone overboard? Now that you're listing out our plans, it sounds like a lot.
> 
> 2. Not happening babe...



1.  HOPEFULLY you can arrive Friday AM at the latest,  since that would be the only night we could do MVMCP (not to mention,  the CRT ressie is Friday).   Beyond that.... naaa..  not too busy at all.  Festival of the Masters is something simple and easy we can swing by Sunday at DTD.  It's just an art show,  so it doesn't take a long time to browse,  and we can either do it before or after the tea.

2.  "Honestly honey,   There is a trick or treat station down this way!"


----------



## ssuriano

Hi all. 

Hope everyone's week is going well.  Hope everyone has a good last day of the work week tomorrow!

I came out of my vicodin induced haze today and am back to work with some lovely pain in my ear lobes.


----------



## DCTooTall

Archer is just funny...and wrong... tonight.

 Even better... Patrick Warburton (your safety spiel guy for Soarin'...) is guest staring...

....  And he's a pilot....


...who crashed his plane.




I wanna ride Soarin now.....


----------



## ssuriano

That's even more incentive for me to watch tonight.


----------



## TheBigE

As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a 

TGIF

Lets hear those weekend plans???


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???



have a heritage festival to go to on Saturday as well as a scrapbooking event and my church is celebrating its 108th anniversary on Sunday so I will be singing that day. oh and of course mail out my passholder sweepstakes form!!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> oh and of course mail out my passholder sweepstakes form!!



  Good Luck


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> Good Luck



I have them all filled out (ok, copied) and I will send them out every day from the office which assures me they will go out without issue


----------



## Anne_Aus

Just spent Friday night at the pub, Saturday will be lying on the beach before afternoon cocktails at the Opera house bar and a concert.
Sunday not much at all..... 

Hope Friday goes quickly for all the US people


----------



## POTCAddict

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???



Some serious goodbye partying and moving to Florida!!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Nope, it won't help... Didn't you learn that lesson when I refused to get on the Knoebel's equivalent to Splash?
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain at night sounds pretty cool. I will absolutely be cheering DC on when he does that...



Splash Mountain is awesome!  My DD7 loves it, forced us on it last year in december first ride of the morning (brrr) and MK had the extra splashers on, we were soaked!  We still loved it, what a great memory...


----------



## ctnurse

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???


I was invited to some type of party tonight, but don't think I can make it!  Might take DS to see Lion King 3D tonight, I just found out it is opening tonight.  Tomorrow night is a big birthday dinner with my family, since I am celebrating all week, I am guessing it wil be big!!! 


Anne_Aus said:


> Just spent Friday night at the pub, Saturday will be lying on the beach before afternoon cocktails at the Opera house bar and a concert.
> Sunday not much at all.....
> 
> Hope Friday goes quickly for all the US people


Sounds like your weekend started off right!!! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


POTCAddict said:


> Some serious goodbye partying and moving to Florida!!


Have fun and have a safe move to FL.


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> Splash Mountain is awesome!  My DD7 loves it, forced us on it last year in december first ride of the morning (brrr) and MK had the extra splashers on, we were soaked!  We still loved it, what a great memory...



I have to CONCUR here with Tara....SPLASH is worth it in every way!!!   You really owe it to yourself to try.....Go at night right before the park closes and I guarentee it will be some of the best views of the park.....

But then everything is better at night!!!!!

15 minutes until the Weekend Starts!!!     

Free Food tonight at some Party in town....then fly to UK on Sunday.    

Maybe even a visit to my special bar as well.....


----------



## CoasterAddict

TheBigE said:


> But then everything is better at night!!!!!



totally disagree with this.


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???



Nothing planned yet, but I have the weekend to myself so I am sure I will come up with something good to do!!!


----------



## chris1013

taramoz said:


> I am there Dec 16-21!  Let me know if you will be there.



Hmm, I think my friend and I were thinking the weekend before you're going. But we're still in the early stages of planning so it could all change. I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???



 My weekend plans are pretty dull.   I'm going to try and do some laundry and maybe some pre-packing for Florida so I'm not so nuts next weekend.

  Since I'm on call this weekend,  I can't have too much fun in case something breaks.  



POTCAddict said:


> Some serious goodbye partying and moving to Florida!!



Sounds like a good time!   I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## Tramp77

Good afternoon and happy Friday everyone! How's everybody doing? I'm sitting in my cube on a conference call (ZZZZ...) waiting for the weekend to begin. Any exciting plans? My weekend will consist of studying, a Johnny Cash tribute band and parking myself on the couch for Chicago Bears football. Oh...and of course, a cocktail or two. Ha ha...


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???




Happy Friday!  I have a few things planned.  A 10K tomorrow (sort of a warm-up for the W&D) followed by a grand opening  party at a local brewery.  Sunday is a 50 mile fundraising ride for the Guide Dog Foundation, and then an afternoon at a winery for two Grateful Dead bands.  

Tonight I may stay home and do some painting.  Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## harding0010

Does the single social club ever actually meetup at Disney?


----------



## DCTooTall

harding0010 said:


> Does the single social club ever actually meetup at Disney?



Well....  If I remember correctly.... The first post in a Singles Social Club thread was only on August 17th, 2010....  so that means we are only 1yr and 1month old.

  In that year,   we have managed to develop some pretty good friendships within the group....  and avoided a lot of the drama that seems to plague a lot of other online groups.   Even more amazing to some is that while we have some great friendships,  we haven't turned into a clique-y kind of closed group and are still extremely open to newcomers.

As for a big official SSC Disney meet..... not yet.    Since the group is just over 1yr old,  there hasn't been the time for a big coordinated Disney trip plan as of yet.  We did end up having a small meet at Hershey Park back at the end of July with several members of the group,    and there have been "mini meets" at the Disney parks when trips happened to coincide.(such as Darcy making sure she meets up with everyone who comes down)

  In some ways however it could be said that our first real SSC Disney meet could be happening in 2 weeks over the Oct 1st weekend.   There is a good percentage of the group coming down over that weekend for MK's 40th and the Wine and Dine Half....   Unfortunately a few of the people who thought they'd be able to make it had to drop out because of childcare issues or proximity to already planned trips.

So to answer your question....   One of these days we will have a big official SSC Disney meetup.   We will manage to get everyone on the same page and show up.   But in the mean time,    we are doing a pretty good job at building some great friendships and meeting up in smaller groups.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nevermind. It's an open edition, not one only DVC members can buy, so my customary pin-buying buddy can grab it for me.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Hey--any of you October travellers DVC members? I'd love to get this pin... http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=220407768016226&set=a.163881680335502.35858.129703743753296&type=1&theater
> 
> Could someone get it and send it to me and I'll pay you back (plus shipping, of course...)



Hmmmm....

   Didn't Lala get herself into the DVC club?   



YO!  Diva!     Tell Lala she needs to pop her head up in here!  We miss her,   and with the October trips coming up so soon,  we don't want her to miss anything.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Didn't Lala get herself into the DVC club?
> 
> 
> 
> YO!  Diva!     Tell Lala she needs to pop her head up in here!  We miss her,   and with the October trips coming up so soon,  we don't want her to miss anything.



yes she is in the DVC club. and I'm sending her a message now that you all miss her.


----------



## chris1013

Tramp77 said:


> Good afternoon and happy Friday everyone! How's everybody doing? I'm sitting in my cube on a conference call (ZZZZ...) waiting for the weekend to begin. Any exciting plans? My weekend will consist of studying, a Johnny Cash tribute band and parking myself on the couch for Chicago Bears football. Oh...and of course, a cocktail or two. Ha ha...



Woot woot! Go Bears!!


----------



## JMR859

This is the first weekend I'm "chore free"...Unfortunately, there isn't a lot of excitement in Western Massachusetts...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> In some ways however it could be said that our first real SSC Disney meet could be happening in 2 weeks over the Oct 1st weekend.   There is a good percentage of the group coming down over that weekend for MK's 40th and the Wine and Dine Half....   Unfortunately a few of the people who thought they'd be able to make it had to drop out because of childcare issues or proximity to already planned trips.



so I'm sitting here looking at a calendar/work schedule and it just hit me. I was planning on hitting WDW Nov. 19-Dec.2, since that's a good window after ren faire closes, and before my AP expires Dec 6th.
I still haven't bought a pass to the ren faire, nor attended a single day,
so I obviously haven't missed going this year. So with that thought in mind Oct. 1-14 is another good window for me to go to WDW...


----------



## DefLepard

chris1013 said:


> Woot woot! Go Bears!!



*GO*


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> so I'm sitting here looking at a calendar/work schedule and it just hit me. I was planning on hitting WDW Nov. 19-Dec.2, since that's a good window after ren faire closes, and before my AP expires Dec 6th.
> I still haven't bought a pass to the ren faire, nor attended a single day,
> so I obviously haven't missed going this year. So with that thought in mind Oct. 1-14 is another good window for me to go to WDW...





  Does that mean we'll end up having our own  for MNSSHP on 10/2?  let alone dealing with the  on WDW's 40th?       This could be scary.....



   (For everyone else down there.    I think me,  TDB, The Diva, and the Pirate scared enough people at Hershey....   I'm frightened to think what adding more SSC members to the gang at Disney would add to the horror.... )


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean we'll end up having our own  for MNSSHP on 10/2?  let alone dealing with the  on WDW's 40th?       This could be scary.....
> 
> 
> 
> (For everyone else down there.    I think me,  TDB, The Diva, and the Pirate scared enough people at Hershey....   I'm frightened to think what adding more SSC members to the gang at Disney would add to the horror.... )



i have to crunch some numbers and verify that my room is available for those 2 weeks..  it just might happen


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> so I'm sitting here looking at a calendar/work schedule and it just hit me. I was planning on hitting WDW Nov. 19-Dec.2, since that's a good window after ren faire closes, and before my AP expires Dec 6th.
> I still haven't bought a pass to the ren faire, nor attended a single day,
> so I obviously haven't missed going this year. So with that thought in mind Oct. 1-14 is another good window for me to go to WDW...



OMG that would be so cool! you need to work that out!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG that would be so cool! you need to work that out!



I'm gonna do my best.. I need my Diva fix..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm gonna do my best.. I need my Diva fix..



awww....


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> i have to crunch some numbers and verify that my room is available for those 2 weeks..  it just might happen







NJDiva said:


> OMG that would be so cool! you need to work that out!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm gonna do my best.. I need my Diva fix..





NJDiva said:


> awww....




Sooooo.....

Does this mean that the  will be dressing up as a photopass photographer for MNSSHP??


----------



## DefLepard

Y'all are going to be at the F&W festival one week before my overnight trip to see Jon Secada at the Eat to the Beat Concert  Oct 7th

Cheers to all and your trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the weekend lets make it a big toast, to friends and good times ahead


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Does this mean that the  will be dressing up as a photopass photographer for MNSSHP??



darn you,, I was gonna post that and ya beat me to it


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Y'all are going to be at the F&W festival one week before my overnight trip to see Jon Secada at the Eat to the Beat Concert  Oct 7th
> 
> Cheers to all and your trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the weekend lets make it a big toast, to friends and good times ahead




Oooo... That's a good point.

... Think of all the Rum you'll get to have during F&W during your 2 weeks if you come down in October?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> darn you,, I was gonna post that and ya beat me to it










I was just thinking about how there would be no avoiding more pictures of me and the  together if we have our own personal photographer coming around the parks with us.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> (For everyone else down there.    I think me,  TDB, The Diva, and the Pirate scared enough people at Hershey....   I'm frightened to think what adding more SSC members to the gang at Disney would add to the horror.... )


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I was just thinking about how there would be no avoiding more pictures of me and the  together if we have our own personal photographer coming around the parks with us.



you know I will have my camera too, there is no way of you avoiding this!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I was just thinking about how there would be no avoiding more pictures of me and the  together if we have our own personal photographer coming around the parks with us.



I think I took more pics at Hershey , of The Diva than of you and TDB


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


>



We scared a ton of people when the park first opened.   I think it didn't take long before people learned to run and hide when they saw us coming.

Besides.....  How often do you see a pirate, a Diva, a Princess, and a prince,   walking uphill both ways at a theme park w/ a purple tie-dyed zombie?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you know I will have my camera too, there is no way of you avoiding this!










MICKEY88 said:


> I think I took more pics at Hershey , of The Diva than of you and TDB




If you include the "private stash"...  that's a given.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TheBigE said:


> As the US start to come online....allow me to be the first to wish everyone a
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Lets hear those weekend plans???



Hmm.. Big weekend plans.... Well if you count working swing shift or hanging out with my g/f plans than sure I have plans. lol. I do have a doctors appointment on Monday though to diagnose my asthma(ugh). 



Tramp77 said:


> Good afternoon and happy Friday everyone! How's everybody doing? I'm sitting in my cube on a conference call (ZZZZ...) waiting for the weekend to begin. Any exciting plans? My weekend will consist of studying, a Johnny Cash tribute band and parking myself on the couch for Chicago Bears football. Oh...and of course, a cocktail or two. Ha ha...



DA BEARS!


----------



## Tramp77

chris1013 said:


> Woot woot! Go Bears!!



Hey! Yes...a Bears fan in NJ. Thank God for the DirecTV Sunday Ticket. Lol!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TheBigE said:


> I have to CONCUR here with Tara....SPLASH is worth it in every way!!!   You really owe it to yourself to try.....Go at night right before the park closes and I guarentee it will be some of the best views of the park.....
> 
> But then everything is better at night!!!!!
> 
> 15 minutes until the Weekend Starts!!!
> 
> Free Food tonight at some Party in town....then fly to UK on Sunday.
> 
> Maybe even a visit to my special bar as well.....



I've been on splash. It was fine. Don't want to do it again though...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've been on splash. It was fine. Don't want to do it again though...



LOL, the important thing is you have tried it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've been on splash. It was fine. Don't want to do it again though...



Oh Come on!!  All the cool kids are doing it....






And was that pre or post lap-bars?   I wonder if the lap bar might help any since it would give you that extra bit of security in knowing you won't fly out.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean we'll end up having our own  for MNSSHP on 10/2?  let alone dealing with the  on WDW's 40th?       This could be scary.....
> 
> 
> 
> (For everyone else down there.    I think me,  TDB, The Diva, and the Pirate scared enough people at Hershey....   I'm frightened to think what adding more SSC members to the gang at Disney would add to the horror.... )



Hey!  The Coaster, DIVA and I didn't scare anybody...except maybe with how much fun we were having...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey!  The Coaster, DIVA and I didn't scare anybody...except maybe with how much fun we were having...



Don't be so sure.     I'm not sure if people from Central PA are accustomed to being around that much awesomeness.    The sheer power of it could scare those not used to being around it's presence.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>



I second this Pyrate! You NEED TO come down...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey!  The Coaster, DIVA and I didn't scare anybody...except maybe with how much fun we were having...



I think it was the crew wearing the Pirate hats that scared people


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I was just thinking about how there would be no avoiding more pictures of me and the  together if we have our own personal photographer coming around the parks with us.



Wait a minute...I thought you wanted more pictures...now I'm confused...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> LOL, the important thing is you have tried it.



That's right!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you wanted more pictures...now I'm confused...



he's confused


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh Come on!!  All the cool kids are doing it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And was that pre or post lap-bars?   I wonder if the lap bar might help any since it would give you that extra bit of security in knowing you won't fly out.



You know, it's not really that I'm worried about flying out. It's more the height and feeling of the drop that I don't like.


----------



## abernard

I am new to the boards as well


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

abernard said:


> I am new to the boards as well



 to the boards!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you wanted more pictures...now I'm confused...



Would love more pictures of you.    Not a big fan of having my own picture taken.    





MICKEY88 said:


> he's confused



That's par for the course.  



abernard said:


> I am new to the boards as well




 to the boards... and to the SSC!!  Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  We don't bite....

  (...unless you ask nicely.    )


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Well....  If I remember correctly.... The first post in a Singles Social Club thread was only on August 17th, 2010....  so that means we are only 1yr and 1month old.
> 
> In that year,   we have managed to develop some pretty good friendships within the group....  and avoided a lot of the drama that seems to plague a lot of other online groups.   Even more amazing to some is that while we have some great friendships,  we haven't turned into a clique-y kind of closed group and are still extremely open to newcomers.
> 
> As for a big official SSC Disney meet..... not yet.    Since the group is just over 1yr old,  there hasn't been the time for a big coordinated Disney trip plan as of yet.  We did end up having a small meet at Hershey Park back at the end of July with several members of the group,    and there have been "mini meets" at the Disney parks when trips happened to coincide.(such as Darcy making sure she meets up with everyone who comes down)
> 
> In some ways however it could be said that our first real SSC Disney meet could be happening in 2 weeks over the Oct 1st weekend.   There is a good percentage of the group coming down over that weekend for MK's 40th and the Wine and Dine Half....   Unfortunately a few of the people who thought they'd be able to make it had to drop out because of childcare issues or proximity to already planned trips.
> 
> So to answer your question....   One of these days we will have a big official SSC Disney meetup.   We will manage to get everyone on the same page and show up.   But in the mean time,    we are doing a pretty good job at building some great friendships and meeting up in smaller groups.



Very well said, DC. It is true we are a great bunch and I have met some great friends here.


----------



## DCTooTall

oh god....

there is now a Words With Friends Facebook app!

   There goes my ability to avoid playing....


----------



## ssuriano

Happy Friday everyone!

Hope everyone is having a more exciting Friday night than I am.  Retirement communities really get boring after the sun goes down.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You know, it's not really that I'm worried about flying out. *It's more the height and feeling of the drop that I don't like*.



I'm with you on that!! I don't like the dropping feeling you get when you ride thrill rides which is why I hated ToT so much. but yes, I can say I did it and I will never have to do it again!


----------



## BACON

Welp it's 2:36 am local time and I can't sleep.  I just thought I stop in and say hi!


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, hope you are having good weekends!


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a more exciting Friday night than I am.  Retirement communities really get boring after the sun goes down.



After the sun goes down?   You must live in a retirement community with a lot of night life.      The town I used to live in in NC was dead by 5pm.




BACON said:


> Welp it's 2:36 am local time and I can't sleep.  I just thought I stop in and say hi!



 to the SSC!


----------



## wdwgirl03

bluedevilinaz said:


> DA BEARS!



Don't you mean Go Pack Go?


----------



## ssuriano

DCTooTall said:


> After the sun goes down?   You must live in a retirement community with a lot of night life.      The town I used to live in in NC was dead by 5pm.



Some how the old folks stay up until the sun goes down.  I can't wait to be back in Tempe (college town where I actually live) tomorrow.  Night life, friends, bars, and the best part girl in short shorts everywhere.


----------



## Tramp77

wdwgirl03 said:


> Don't you mean Go Pack Go?



Umm...no. Lol! You guys are just lucky Cutler got hurt in the NFC Championship game. Ha ha!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Sunday morning! I'm up and doing school work since I let myself be lazy yesterday.


----------



## taramoz

Hello, lazy days are nice to have, I had one of those yesterday!  Today is church and DD7 has theater class.  No lazy sundays here...


----------



## TheBigE

Just finished walking theogh Windsor UK...stopped in at castle, said hi to the queen, had some fish and chips and cider...walked a bunch very tired but back at hotel. A pint and dinner here tonight...hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## dismem98

geaux saints!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taramoz

TheBigE said:


> Just finished walking theogh Windsor UK...stopped in at castle, said hi to the queen, had some fish and chips and cider...walked a bunch very tired but back at hotel. A pint and dinner here tonight...hope everyone has a great Sunday



Sounds like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

wdwgirl03 said:


> Don't you mean Go Pack Go?





Tramp77 said:


> Umm...no. Lol! You guys are just lucky Cutler got hurt in the NFC Championship game. Ha ha!



I'm with Tramp on this one, Not a packers fan. Never have been and never will be! I'm from Chicago originally so that's where my allegiance lies! 



ssuriano said:


> Some how the old folks stay up until the sun goes down.  I can't wait to be back in Tempe (college town where I actually live) tomorrow.  Night life, friends, bars, and the best part girl in short shorts everywhere.



Hahaha Try living in Vegas and going to anywhere else. Not being able to get alcohol 24/7 is almost sacrilegious! I went to Tucson to visit family and they yelled out last call and I was like *** is that? Ohhh yeah, you guys don't have 24/7 bars. Guess I'm just spoiled.


----------



## ssuriano

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha Try living in Vegas and going to anywhere else. Not being able to get alcohol 24/7 is almost sacrilegious! I went to Tucson to visit family and they yelled out last call and I was like *** is that? Ohhh yeah, you guys don't have 24/7 bars. Guess I'm just spoiled.



I miss Vegas, something about being able to walk around in public with booxe just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ssuriano said:


> I miss Vegas, something about being able to walk around in public with booxe just puts a smile on my face.



I honestly don't like living here other than the fact just about every major concert comes through here. I don't go to the strip unless I have to for work or if friends are in town or I want to see a show. It's too expensive down there. haha.


----------



## Tramp77

Happy Monday everybody! After watching my Bears take it up the you know what yesterday AND waking up at 4:15 this morning for no apparent reason, I'm feeling pretty good for a Monday. Got an Insanity workout in at 5AM yay, I'm at work and ready to go. School tonight though so let's see if my positive energy is still around later!


----------



## MICKEY88

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHH

Happy International Talk Like A Pirate Day !!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> AAAARRRGGGGHHHHH
> 
> Happy International Talk Like A Pirate Day !!



you made that up!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> you made that up!!



No, unfortunately not.http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> No, unfortunately not.http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html



 you say that like it's a bad day to celebrate...


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> No, unfortunately not.http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html





MICKEY88 said:


> you say that like it's a bad day to celebrate...



OMG that is too funny, ok well you can have your day then!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG that is too funny, ok well you can have your day then!



it's more for Pirate wannabees, we real Pyrates talk this way every day


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> it's more for Pirate wannabees, we rea; Pyrates talk this way every day



Yeah, see, *that* is what frightens me.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, see, *that* is what frightens me.




"Me, I'm dishonest. And a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly. It's the honest ones you want to watch out for, because you can never predict when they're going to do something incredibly...stupid." Jack Sparrow


----------



## MICKEY88

Last night I verified, that my room is available for an October visit to WDW,

I put my leave request in this morning, waiting for approval on that, then I just need to make sure the Black Pearl is Sea  worthy . and that there is sufficient gold in the treasure chest, to fund the Voyage


----------



## chris1013

Tramp77 said:


> Happy Monday everybody! After watching my Bears take it up the you know what yesterday AND waking up at 4:15 this morning for no apparent reason, I'm feeling pretty good for a Monday. Got an Insanity workout in at 5AM yay, I'm at work and ready to go. School tonight though so let's see if my positive energy is still around later!



Ugh, yeah, can we not talk about that game? Let's just look to the future, shall we? (Though, I'm a little worried about the next game...) 

I hope you survive school tonight!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Sunday morning! I'm up and doing school work since I let myself be lazy yesterday.



I was lazy all weekend.  It was nice. 



MICKEY88 said:


> AAAARRRGGGGHHHHH
> 
> Happy International Talk Like A Pirate Day !!



 Wait...  Don't you get the day off as a religious holiday or something??  



MICKEY88 said:


> Last night I verified, that my room is available for an October visit to WDW,
> 
> I put my leave request in this morning, waiting for approval on that, then I just need to make sure the Black Pearl is Sea  worthy . and that there is sufficient gold in the treasure chest, to fund the Voyage




Why Ye be worried about sufficient gold?   Ye can always pillage a nearby town to refill yer coffers during the Voyage!    Ye only real concerns should be that the Black Pearl is Sea Worthy,  and that you have enough rum.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Wait...  Don't you get the day off as a religious holiday or something??
> 
> 2.Why Ye be worried about sufficient gold?   Ye can always pillage a nearby town to refill yer coffers during the Voyage!    Ye only real concerns should be that the Black Pearl is Sea Worthy,  and that you have enough rum.




1. I certainly should

2.   no rum while traveling, and there is a place to procure rum, near my Fl. residence.. although sadly they did not have Calico Jack when I was there last December


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I certainly should
> 
> 2.   no rum while traveling, and there is a place to procure rum, near my Fl. residence.. although sadly they did not have Calico Jack when I was there last December



2.  Have you contemplated asking the keeper of your lodgings to check if Jack is available now?    Might be worth having them check to see if you need to bring a supply.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



Congrats!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks man!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



that's totally awesome! way to go buddy!!


----------



## DCTooTall

And in other happy happy joy joy news....


  I'm down to single Digits until my trip.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> that's totally awesome! way to go buddy!!



Thanks!



DCTooTall said:


> And in other happy happy joy joy news....
> 
> 
> I'm down to single Digits until my trip.



Wish I could join you guys this year! I'm thinking Disneyland for Christmas this year and doing 2 WDW trips next year. We'll see tho I guess.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Tramp77 said:


> Umm...no. Lol! You guys are just lucky Cutler got hurt in the NFC Championship game. Ha ha!



Hmm, the way I remember it, wasn't it sort of good Cutler got hurt?  Your backup QB got you guys back in the game!


----------



## taramoz

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



Awesome news, congrats to you both!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



 Yay! Congratulations and good luck with the move!


----------



## DCTooTall

Something for International Talk like a  day...

http://www.hulu.com/watch/239640/saturday-night-live-digital-short-jack-sparrow


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, finally have a computer again.  Very happy that I can get on here.  Missed you all.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, finally have a computer again.  Very happy that I can get on here.  Missed you all.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Did you kill your computer?

And we are still on for next week,  right?


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.


Congrats to the both of you!


DCTooTall said:


> And in other happy happy joy joy news....
> 
> 
> I'm down to single Digits until my trip.


How exciting, you guys are going to have a great time!


nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, finally have a computer again.  Very happy that I can get on here.  Missed you all.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



I was wondering where you where...good news about computer!


----------



## chris1013

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



Fantastic news! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  Have you contemplated asking the keeper of your lodgings to check if Jack is available now?    Might be worth having them check to see if you need to bring a supply.



I'm not that fussy I'll drink whatever Rum I can find While in Florida


----------



## ssuriano

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



Congrats man!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Did you kill your computer?
> 
> And we are still on for next week,  right?



Yes, we are still on for next week.  Can't wait.  We all have the day off so should be fun.

Actually I had a warranteed part in my computer go out and had to wait for it to ship from some foreign country before they could install it.  It was faulty so I got lucky and got it fixed for free.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I was wondering where you where...good news about computer!



I could facebook from my phone but its difficult to DIS from there as the scrolling is a pain in the booty. . .


----------



## Tramp77

chris1013 said:


> Ugh, yeah, can we not talk about that game? Let's just look to the future, shall we? (Though, I'm a little worried about the next game...)
> 
> I hope you survive school tonight!



I know! They looked good in the first quarter but then it was all down hill from there. Hopefully the outcome this weekend will be a little different!

I survived school, thanks! Although I was pretty beat when I got home. But here it is...5AM and up early again. Should probably squeeze my workout in now because I have to study for an exam tonight. Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> I could facebook from my phone but its difficult to DIS from there as the scrolling is a pain in the booty. . .



I know it is a PIA to DIS from phone, I thought you were hanging with your guys.


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.



Great news!  And I understand there is a good brewery there, Nimbus.  http://nimbusbeer.com/

Hope everyone has a good day today.  There is a bus trip today from work going into Yankee Stadium.  This will be my first time in the new place, also the reason I am going.  I sort of prefer the Red Sox.......

Darcy, see you next weekend!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

taramoz said:


> Awesome news, congrats to you both!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Congratulations and good luck with the move!





ctnurse said:


> Congrats to the both of you!





chris1013 said:


> Fantastic news! Congratulations to both of you!!





ssuriano said:


> Congrats man!



Thanks guys! I'll keep ya'll posted on how everything is going. I'm going to start packing today since it's my day off. 



ahoff said:


> Great news!  And I understand there is a good brewery there, Nimbus.  http://nimbusbeer.com/



Yep. They have a couple locations. If only I drank beer. I cannot stand the taste of it personally. 

Well guys, I've been up for 22 hours, I think it is time for me to bid you all adieu for awhile. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, we are still on for next week.  Can't wait.  We all have the day off so should be fun.
> 
> Actually I had a warranteed part in my computer go out and had to wait for it to ship from some foreign country before they could install it.  It was faulty so I got lucky and got it fixed for free.



doh!    Parts going bad sucks...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Great news!  And I understand there is a good brewery there, Nimbus.  http://nimbusbeer.com/
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day today.  There is a bus trip today from work going into Yankee Stadium.  This will be my first time in the new place, also the reason I am going.  I sort of prefer the Red Sox.......
> 
> Darcy, see you next weekend!



Will Do.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I know it is a PIA to DIS from phone, I thought you were hanging with your guys.



Well that too. . .lol.


----------



## Tramp77

Did everyone see the announcement today that Avatar land is coming to Animal Kingdom? No joke. Ugh...I think I want to puke. This is WDW's response to Harry Potter? Not only was Avatar lame (sorry to those who liked it), but it has absolutely nothing to do with Disney. I know...I know...neither does Star Wars. But Avatar isn't Star Wars...not even close. This company seems to P me off more and more these days. Sorry everyone...one of those days. Where's the alcohol?!


----------



## ssuriano

I can't believe it.  It's another reason I won't spend more than a half day in that park when I go back to WDW.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tramp77 said:


> Did everyone see the announcement today that Avatar land is coming to Animal Kingdom? No joke. Ugh...I think I want to puke. This is WDW's response to Harry Potter? Not only was Avatar lame (sorry to those who liked it), but it has absolutely nothing to do with Disney. I know...I know...neither does Star Wars. But Avatar isn't Star Wars...not even close. This company seems to P me off more and more these days. Sorry everyone...one of those days. Where's the alcohol?!



Yup.... Saw the announcement...  and been heavily involved in trying to follow a lot of the threads that popped since since about 2.    I'm FINALLY starting to catch up.

  Honestly....  right now I see it as a potential good thing,  but am holding my final judgement until we have more than a general announcement.   I like the idea of Animal Kingdom getting an actual expansion.  Not just a single ride,  but something larger with hopefully multiple things worth checking out.

i Can see an AvatarLand being very visually stunning,   and since the movie had a very strong environmental/conservation undertone,   it would fit in nicely with AK's overall message.

AND...   considering how much light, sounds, etc played in the Pandora jungle,  I could also see the possibility of the new area finally bringing some nighttime entertainment to AK and maybe give them a reason to extend the park hours.    seriously, a World of Color-eque show could work quite well (and the next Avatar movie is supposed to involve Pandora's oceans) with the lighting effects....  we don't currently have WoC over on the east coast....  and it wouldn't require the pyrotechnics that are the primary concern at AK because of their ability to startle the animals.



So there is real potential here for something amazing to come out of it.   The question becomes is Disney going to do it right?    The article in the Sentinal hinted at a possible budget which looks promising,   so it really comes down to the imagineers and if they can do something worthy of Disney.   

(I'm optomistic that whatever they do would be something that would be worth going too on it's own merits,   not something that would rely on the Avatar name and hype to survive.)


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Yup.... Saw the announcement...  and been heavily involved in trying to follow a lot of the threads that popped since since about 2.    I'm FINALLY starting to catch up.
> 
> Honestly....  right now I see it as a potential good thing,  but am holding my final judgement until we have more than a general announcement.   I like the idea of Animal Kingdom getting an actual expansion.  Not just a single ride,  but something larger with hopefully multiple things worth checking out.
> 
> i Can see an AvatarLand being very visually stunning,   and since the movie had a very strong environmental/conservation undertone,   it would fit in nicely with AK's overall message.
> 
> AND...   considering how much light, sounds, etc played in the Pandora jungle,  I could also see the possibility of the new area finally bringing some nighttime entertainment to AK and maybe give them a reason to extend the park hours.    seriously, a World of Color-eque show could work quite well (and the next Avatar movie is supposed to involve Pandora's oceans) with the lighting effects....  we don't currently have WoC over on the east coast....  and it wouldn't require the pyrotechnics that are the primary concern at AK because of their ability to startle the animals.
> 
> 
> 
> So there is real potential here for something amazing to come out of it.   The question becomes is Disney going to do it right?    The article in the Sentinal hinted at a possible budget which looks promising,   so it really comes down to the imagineers and if they can do something worthy of Disney.
> 
> (I'm optomistic that whatever they do would be something that would be worth going too on it's own merits,   not something that would rely on the Avatar name and hype to survive.)



I'm with you, want to wait and see what they do with it, has some potential.  I have to be honest, I didn't see the movie, so I cannot judge the fit, but let's see what they come up with!


----------



## Tramp77

taramoz said:


> I'm with you, want to wait and see what they do with it, has some potential.  I have to be honest, I didn't see the movie, so I cannot judge the fit, but let's see what they come up with!



I think my biggest problem with this whole thing is that it seems like Disney can't come up with anything original anymore. Character meet and greets, Pixar and princesses everywhere...now we have to add Marvel and Avatar? Remember the days when Disney created attractions like Pirates and the Haunted Mansion...or how about EPCOT? Hell...even Expedition Everest just several years ago. Now it seems like the imagination has gone out the window. Or...the suits just want in the parks whatever they feel like will bring in the most money.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tramp77 said:


> I think my biggest problem with this whole thing is that it seems like Disney can't come up with anything original anymore. Character meet and greets, Pixar and princesses everywhere...now we have to add Marvel and Avatar? Remember the days when Disney created attractions like Pirates and the Haunted Mansion...or how about EPCOT? Hell...even Expedition Everest just several years ago. Now it seems like the imagination has gone out the window. Or...the suits just want in the parks whatever they feel like will bring in the most money.



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/answering-your-questions-about-avatar-at-disney-parks/


Honestly.....  one way I'm looking at this is as Imagineering Training Wheels.    Imagination has kind of been lacking...  as well as imagineering's ability to actually tell a story in an attraction.   I'm hoping that maybe by using an existing proven franchise it will give the bean counters the confidence to allow the imagineers to work on their skills to truly bring us something wonderful.   The thing about the world of Pandora is that while the world has been created,   the stories that can be told are virtually endless and they aren't really confined to the narrative of the movie.


----------



## ahoff

Also among those who never saw the movie, but if it brings in a new coaster, I am all for it.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Also among those who never saw the movie, but if it brings in a new coaster, I am all for it.



Amen to that.  Actually, I think it's a pretty cool idea even without a new coaster, but new coasters are always a good thing.


----------



## chris1013

I'm another person who hasn't seen the movie yet. However, I'm taking the cautiously optimistic route on this. As a few have said, this could be really well done. Just need to wait and see. It would be great to have an expansion on Animal Kingdom and give that park a little bit more to see and enjoy.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Also among those who never saw the movie, but if it brings in a new coaster, I am all for it.





CoasterAddict said:


> Amen to that.  Actually, I think it's a pretty cool idea even without a new coaster, but new coasters are always a good thing.



 Just spitballing ideas,    But I could see a coaster with a Banshee flight theme fitting in.  (They were the flying creatures that everybody mounted and flew around).




chris1013 said:


> I'm another person who hasn't seen the movie yet. However, I'm taking the cautiously optimistic route on this. As a few have said, this could be really well done. Just need to wait and see. It would be great to have an expansion on Animal Kingdom and give that park a little bit more to see and enjoy.



 Not to mention,   it would give the park more to do,  so that they can take EE down for a much needed rehab to fix Betty the Yeti without killing the people-eating capacity of the park.


----------



## ToddRN

Hey everyone... haven't been on the boards for awhile, so doing a little catch-up!  Hope everyone's doing great!!!




nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, finally have a computer again.  Very happy that I can get on here.  Missed you all.
> 
> Hey Darcy- nice to see you again.  How are ya doing?!?  So ready for WDW, nursing is just a bit too draining sometimes!!
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in other happy happy joy joy news....
> 
> 
> I'm down to single Digits until my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty stoked as well.  21 days out -  Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bluedevilinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your friendly bartender and his g/f are on the move! My girl and I just got job offers in Tucson we couldn't refuse! We're moving at the end of the month! We're beyond excited! Totally new career field for me but it's also more money and a steady schedule. Good bye on-call hello full time! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and survived Monday! If everything goes right we'll be going to WDW in the spring. Probably gonna try to do the flower festival thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news!!
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh god....
> 
> there is now a Words With Friends Facebook app!
> 
> I hear ya... and also an iPad app- way to addicting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> abernard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to the boards as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to SSC!!!  Make yourself comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my biggest problem with this whole thing is that it seems like Disney can't come up with anything original anymore. Character meet and greets, Pixar and princesses everywhere...now we have to add Marvel and Avatar? Remember the days when Disney created attractions like Pirates and the Haunted Mansion...or how about EPCOT? Hell...even Expedition Everest just several years ago. Now it seems like the imagination has gone out the window. Or...the suits just want in the parks whatever they feel like will bring in the most money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty much agree- the mouse does need to work on some original ideas!!!  I saw the movie, and well- meh.  There could be a cool new ride.  Other than a few attractions, AK doesn't do a whole lot for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DefLepard

Add me to the list who hasn't seen "Avatar" 

For some reason the previews didn't convince me to see it 

Looked more like a video game than a movie



> "While we’re still in the very early stages of design and planning, we expect this land to be anchored by multiple attractions, entertainment, merchandise locations, restaurants and other immersive elements. Our AVATAR lands will give guests the chance to see, hear and touch the world of Pandora and we can’t wait to dive in with James Cameron and his team as we create new experiences that will delight and thrill our guests."



I guess I will have to rent the movie so I know what is going on in this new attraction 'land'


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Add me to the list who hasn't seen "Avatar"
> 
> For some reason the previews didn't convince me to see it
> 
> Looked more like a video game than a movie
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to rent the movie so I know what is going on in this new attraction 'land'



If it's done right,  I don't see seeing the movie as a required prerequisite to enjoying the land. 

Do you enjoy Tom Sawyers Island?  Have you ever read the books or seen a movie version?

Do You Enjoy Splash Mountain?  Have you ever seen Song of the South?

Do you Enjoy PotC (Pre-Movie version), Small World, Haunted Mansion,  Tomorrowland,  EPCOT?     They are all original ideas.


Avatar has a very nice world created for it,   so if the imagineers do things right and just utilize that world properly,   then you'll be able to enjoy the narrative they create in the land without requiring already being familiar with the narrative given in the films.


----------



## Kfyr23

Back again hope everyone has been doing good. Not going to try to catch up as usual.


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Back again hope everyone has been doing good. Not going to try to catch up as usual.



 back!   


   Are you planning on hitting up the parks any for the 40th?   It looks like several of us will be down for that weekend.


----------



## Kfyr23

I still haven't bought my AP yet being responsible and paying off bills. Maybe if there is a meet-up outside of the parks.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> If it's done right,  I don't see seeing the movie as a required prerequisite to enjoying the land.
> 
> Do you enjoy Tom Sawyers Island?  Have you ever read the books or seen a movie version?
> 
> Do You Enjoy Splash Mountain?  Have you ever seen Song of the South?
> 
> Do you Enjoy PotC (Pre-Movie version), Small World, Haunted Mansion,  Tomorrowland,  EPCOT?     They are all original ideas.
> 
> 
> Avatar has a very nice world created for it,   so if the imagineers do things right and just utilize that world properly,   then you'll be able to enjoy the narrative they create in the land without requiring already being familiar with the narrative given in the films.



Huckleberry Finn & Tom Sawyer are favorites as books and movies = Tom Sawyers Island has always been fun to explore , mainly when I was a pre teen first visiting WDW

I think I first seen "Song of the South" on Sunday night on The Wonderful World of Disney, Splash Mountain still makes me laugh... Brer Fox & Brer Rabbit are great character's



> Do you Enjoy PotC (Pre-Movie version), Small World, Haunted Mansion,  Tomorrowland,  EPCOT?     They are all original ideas.


Original ideas are very exciting at Disney, examples I love are Expedition Everest and Rock'n Roller Coaster and can't forget Tower Of Terror
I get excited  thinking about them

I am loving the Avatar idea with your thinking in mind... that you won't have to see the movie as a required prerequisite to enjoying the land. 

Let's just sit back and wait for the fun, OH don't forget your 3D glasses


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Original ideas are very exciting at Disney, examples I love are Expedition Everest and Rock'n Roller Coaster and can't forget Tower Of Terror
> I get excited  thinking about them
> 
> I am loving the Avatar idea with your thinking in mind... that you won't have to see the movie as a required prerequisite to enjoying the land.
> 
> Let's just sit back and wait for the fun, OH don't forget your 3D glasses




Don't forget... Tower of Terror is based on the Twilight Zone. Another non-Disney property.  


Someone linked an interesting article from Jim Hill in one of the other threads dedicated to the idea.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jim-hill/avatar-park_b_973615.html

   Somehow that article really gives me hope that WDI is going to approach this from the right direction.   It's also made me start to imagine the possibilities of using the Castle Projection tech in the new land to help create atmosphere of the world of Pandora after dark.


----------



## DefLepard

> Long story short: If you like the recently-opened "Star Tours: The Adventures Continue" ride at Disneyland Park and WDW's Disney's Hollywood Studios theme park, then think about how much you're going to enjoy an attraction that not only flies you to a far-off place like Pandora but also allows you to exit that craft and go off and explore this world.



I like this part of the huffingtonpost link/article

It makes you wonder if when you leave the ride you will feel like you are on an exotic world, I can only imagine if you left "Star Tours" , walked out and was able to drink at the Mos Eisley Cantina  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I know where I would be most of the day


----------



## DIS_MERI

Is it Friday yet???

I have briefly rejoined the world of full time employment; my boss asked me if I could come in every day to answer the phone while he is out of town for a little over 2 weeks.  The phone has rung approximately 7 times in the last 2 days.  I get to bring in my kids, too.  They seem to find doing school at my work a nice diversion, so I am essentially be paid to homeschool (er, workschool?) right now   Friday after I get off work XH is taking the kids for 9 days with his Mom (not planned to help me out, but it does anyway  ).  I guess while they are gone I will be getting paid to surf the internet  

Ridiculously jealous of all those planning to be at MK/F&W in the coming weeks....


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Also among those who never saw the movie, but if it brings in a new coaster, I am all for it.



This would be me.  I have never seen the movie. I heard lots of mixed reviews of the movie, though not why I didn't go see it.  As for Disney not creating something new. . .well ya know, who really cares as long as it is done right and its at WDW.  Animal Kingdom could use some more attractions.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Is it Friday yet???
> 
> I have briefly rejoined the world of full time employment; my boss asked me if I could come in every day to answer the phone while he is out of town for a little over 2 weeks.  The phone has rung approximately 7 times in the last 2 days.  I get to bring in my kids, too.  They seem to find doing school at my work a nice diversion, so I am essentially be paid to homeschool (er, workschool?) right now   Friday after I get off work XH is taking the kids for 9 days with his Mom (not planned to help me out, but it does anyway  ).  I guess while they are gone I will be getting paid to surf the internet
> 
> Ridiculously jealous of all those planning to be at MK/F&W in the coming weeks....



Getting paid to surf the net rocks!   Although,  honestly,  sometimes I feel bad about being on the DIS all day and not being productive.

....sometimes....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning DISpeeps.  Hope this day finds you all doing well.  Its Thursday.  I get to spend the day with my hunny and the evening with my son. What a beautiful thing. 

Looking forward to next week when some of you roll into town.  Looking forward to a meet up.


----------



## TheBigE

Back in GVA after several days in UK.   Beautiful day herevsitting at a cafe having a nice glass of wine while surfing on iPad.   

Looks like it will be a fun time at the FW festivals, someone raise a glass for me.   

Imwill post my comments on AvatarLand later when I have a full keyboard.  

Have a great Thursday


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning DISpeeps.  Hope this day finds you all doing well.  Its Thursday.  I get to spend the day with my hunny and the evening with my son. What a beautiful thing.
> 
> Looking forward to next week when some of you roll into town.  Looking forward to a meet up.



My flight is supposed to arrive around 9:30 or so on Tuesday.

Currently I'm thinking Tuesday I'll swing by the MK,   enter the passholder contest via jewelry store....  check out the interactive queue at the HM since I JUST missed it's soft opening on my last trip....  and then going over to MGM for the rest of the day.

Wednesday will probably be IOA.    I should probably ride the water rides while i'm there since i've never done it before.

Thursday.... US and HHN....

And Friday....   not sure.   maybe AK.  Maybe MGM or EPCOT.   I haven't decided what to do during the day yet.


----------



## MICKEY88

My leave was approved
So if nothing comes up i should be arriving in orlando next friday


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> My leave was approved
> So if nothing comes up i should be arriving in orlando next friday



Sweet!

  Are you going to Rope Drop at the MK on the 1st?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Are you going to Rope Drop at the MK on the 1st?



I'm hoping to ,if I can get my daughter up early enough


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm hoping to ,if I can get my daughter up early enough



Well if you can't,   from what I'm seeing,  it looks like the 40th is going to be celebrated by lots of stuff you can buy (limited edition pins for example that have the date and "I was there")...  some artist signing stuff at the jewelers and Horseshoe....  a stage presentation around 10/10:20 at the castle stage..  and a special firework finale.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> My leave was approved
> So if nothing comes up i should be arriving in orlando next friday



I am so jealous!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> My flight is supposed to arrive around 9:30 or so on Tuesday.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking Tuesday I'll swing by the MK,   enter the passholder contest via jewelry store....  check out the interactive queue at the HM since I JUST missed it's soft opening on my last trip....  and then going over to MGM for the rest of the day.
> 
> Wednesday will probably be IOA.    I should probably ride the water rides while i'm there since i've never done it before.
> 
> Thursday.... US and HHN....
> 
> And Friday....   not sure.   maybe AK.  Maybe MGM or EPCOT.   I haven't decided what to do during the day yet.



It all sounds good.  I work Wednesday and Friday so maybe Brandon and I will meet you at MK on Tuesday afternoon. If I am not working Saturday morning, maybe all three of us will meet up for rope drop at MK (again, if I can get Tony out of bed early enough. . .lol).


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> My leave was approved
> So if nothing comes up i should be arriving in orlando next friday



Very good. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Well if you can't,   from what I'm seeing,  it looks like the 40th is going to be celebrated by lots of stuff you can buy (limited edition pins for example that have the date and "I was there")...  some artist signing stuff at the jewelers and Horseshoe....  a stage presentation around 10/10:20 at the castle stage..  and a special firework finale.



Sooo wish I could be there.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I am so jealous!





nurse.darcy said:


> It all sounds good.  I work Wednesday and Friday so maybe Brandon and I will meet you at MK on Tuesday afternoon. If I am not working Saturday morning, maybe all three of us will meet up for rope drop at MK (again, if I can get Tony out of bed early enough. . .lol).


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am so jealous!



I'll be there thru the 14th so we could meet up, if you'd like


----------



## ssuriano

Happy Thursday everyone! Hope everyone's week is ending well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Happy Friday everyone.  Hope you all have a fabulous day.


----------



## ssuriano

My grandfather is on his last weeks if not days.  Any and all positive thoughts and/or prayers are much appreciated.  My family knows my obsession with Disney and the DIS and I know they would appreciate it.


----------



## DefLepard

ssuriano said:


> My grandfather is on his last weeks if not days.  Any and all positive thoughts and/or prayers are much appreciated.  My family knows my obsession with Disney and the DIS and I know they would appreciate it.



Sending tons of positive thoughts your way


----------



## POTCAddict

Hi all! Longest week ever! Didn't help that I started on Sunday and have been working LONG hours this week. Also, moving sucks, how could I have forgotten that?? Then I spent _hours_ trying to hook up my wireless internet  and finally had to call customer service to help me. It took them all of ten minutes to straighten me out. Hoping that everything will settle down soon and I can actually enjoy living here! Also, I just realized that I'm neighbors with Busch Gardens. I can literally see the roller coaster from the sidewalk. Try not to be too jelous CA 




ssuriano said:


> My grandfather is on his last weeks if not days.  Any and all positive thoughts and/or prayers are much appreciated.  My family knows my obsession with Disney and the DIS and I know they would appreciate it.



Will definitely pray for him and your family. I hope everything works out.



DCTooTall said:


> Well if you can't,   from what I'm seeing,  it looks like the 40th is going to be celebrated by lots of stuff you can buy (limited edition pins for example that have the date and "I was there")...  some artist signing stuff at the jewelers and Horseshoe....  a stage presentation around 10/10:20 at the castle stage..  and a special firework finale.



I am so excited for the 40th! Pretty much the only thing keeping me going through this hellacious week- and probably the next!



DCTooTall said:


> Don't forget... Tower of Terror is based on the Twilight Zone. Another non-Disney property.
> 
> 
> Someone linked an interesting article from Jim Hill in one of the other threads dedicated to the idea.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jim-hill/avatar-park_b_973615.html
> 
> Somehow that article really gives me hope that WDI is going to approach this from the right direction.   It's also made me start to imagine the possibilities of using the Castle Projection tech in the new land to help create atmosphere of the world of Pandora after dark.



Is it too late to weigh in?? At first I felt like this :


Tramp77 said:


> Did everyone see the announcement today that Avatar land is coming to Animal Kingdom? No joke. Ugh...I think I want to puke. This is WDW's response to Harry Potter? Not only was Avatar lame (sorry to those who liked it), but it has absolutely nothing to do with Disney. I know...I know...neither does Star Wars. But Avatar isn't Star Wars...not even close. This company seems to P me off more and more these days. Sorry everyone...one of those days. Where's the alcohol?!



Now, I'm feeling more like this:


ahoff said:


> Also among those who never saw the movie, but if it brings in a new coaster, I am all for it.





CoasterAddict said:


> Amen to that.  Actually, I think it's a pretty cool idea even without a new coaster, but new coasters are always a good thing.



I really love the AK. I know it's not a lot of people's favorite park and I'm not even a huge animal person but I love it anyway. I especially love how it feels like you're in Tibet when you walk to expedition everest and that lovely little spot behind flame tree barbeque that's so relaxing with the water and all the water fowl that's over there. What I can't figure out is how they're going to reconcile ancient asia and african plains with what is clearly a sci-fi/cgi world?? How do the computer generated bright blue and yellow blend with the muted tones of the animal kingdom? Apart from the conservation messasge in the movie I don't see how space travel and super science have anything to do with the AK. I feel like it fits in more in future world or tomorrow land. And as I didn't really love the movie and I didn't really want it in Disney at all. Now, I don't care if they bring it in. I'm sure they'll do a great job with it and we'll get some great rides and attractions - probably another coaster but I still don't get it.


----------



## TheBigE

DefLepard said:


> Huckleberry Finn & Tom Sawyer are favorites as books and movies = Tom Sawyers Island has always been fun to explore , mainly when I was a pre teen first visiting WDW
> 
> I think I first seen "Song of the South" on Sunday night on The Wonderful World of Disney, Splash Mountain still makes me laugh... Brer Fox & Brer Rabbit are great character's
> 
> 
> Original ideas are very exciting at Disney, examples I love are Expedition Everest and Rock'n Roller Coaster and can't forget Tower Of Terror
> I get excited  thinking about them
> 
> I am loving the Avatar idea with your thinking in mind... that you won't have to see the movie as a required prerequisite to enjoying the land.
> 
> Let's just sit back and wait for the fun, OH don't forget your 3D glasses



In the end the success of AvatarLand will come from a balance between Imagineers and the Walt Disney Company Theme Park Business Unit.    Frankly, if the money crunchers are too involved, then it will be a flop.   You need to let the Imagineers do their job and they will create a unique expansion to AK.    This has been proven time and time again.   Not saying CA has been a flop, but I think it could have been so much better had the Imagineers been fully in charge.   The Imagineers have proven that they can still develop unique ideas and concepts (Everest, TOT, etc), and given that success, along with the profitability of the Theme Parks (highest of any Buisness Unit in WD Co)  you would hope that Imagineers are given the freedom they deserve and not subjected to tight budgetary control.  

Bottom line, if the Imagineers are given the freedom, I think the expansion will be successful.   If not, then it will be like trying to put lipstick on a pig...you still have a pig in the end.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Is it Friday yet???
> 
> I have briefly rejoined the world of full time employment; my boss asked me if I could come in every day to answer the phone while he is out of town for a little over 2 weeks.  The phone has rung approximately 7 times in the last 2 days.  I get to bring in my kids, too.  They seem to find doing school at my work a nice diversion, so I am essentially be paid to homeschool (er, workschool?) right now   Friday after I get off work XH is taking the kids for 9 days with his Mom (not planned to help me out, but it does anyway  ).  I guess while they are gone I will be getting paid to surf the internet
> 
> Ridiculously jealous of all those planning to be at MK/F&W in the coming weeks....



I think a Congrats is in order...maybe?    I prefer to think of Internet Surfing at the Office as more of Professional Development and Job Satisifaction.   I am so much more productive at my other task after a brief search for the end of the internet....So lets go with that....sounds more professional.  



DCTooTall said:


> My flight is supposed to arrive around 9:30 or so on Tuesday.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking Tuesday I'll swing by the MK,   enter the passholder contest via jewelry store....  check out the interactive queue at the HM since I JUST missed it's soft opening on my last trip....  and then going over to MGM for the rest of the day.
> 
> Wednesday will probably be IOA.    I should probably ride the water rides while i'm there since i've never done it before.
> 
> Thursday.... US and HHN....
> 
> And Friday....   not sure.   maybe AK.  Maybe MGM or EPCOT.   I haven't decided what to do during the day yet.



Sounds like this will be a fantastic time, wish I could attend.   Maybe someone should start a separate thread on this trip alone, sorta a day by day report of the actions...pictures would be required.   What about its own FB or even more chic...a Google+ page....yes, now we are talking.   

Someone please raise a glass of wine and a churro for me!!



ssuriano said:


> My grandfather is on his last weeks if not days.  Any and all positive thoughts and/or prayers are much appreciated.  My family knows my obsession with Disney and the DIS and I know they would appreciate it.



Please accept my thoughts and prayers for your Grandfather.  Best wishes to you and your family in this trying time.  



Well hte day is pretty much over here in Geneva, heard that today is POETS Day...

PI&& OF EARLY TOMORROW IS SATURDAY.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend and has some good plans, for me I will be helping a friend with yard work and then a round of golf on sunday.


----------



## CoasterAddict

POTCAddict said:


> I just realized that I'm neighbors with Busch Gardens. I can literally see the roller coaster from the sidewalk. Try not to be too jelous CA



Hope the screaming doesn't keep you awake at night.


----------



## DCTooTall

ssuriano said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! Hope everyone's week is ending well.





nurse.darcy said:


> Happy Friday everyone.  Hope you all have a fabulous day.



 4 more days!      and even better....   only today and 1 more work day!  



POTCAddict said:


> Hi all! Longest week ever! Didn't help that I started on Sunday and have been working LONG hours this week. Also, moving sucks, how could I have forgotten that?? Then I spent _hours_ trying to hook up my wireless internet  and finally had to call customer service to help me. It took them all of ten minutes to straighten me out. Hoping that everything will settle down soon and I can actually enjoy living here! Also, I just realized that I'm neighbors with Busch Gardens. I can literally see the roller coaster from the sidewalk. Try not to be too jelous CA



  Glad the move went ok!     What's kinda sad/funny....  in my entire life I've been to BG only once.... and the day I ended up going?   It poured all day so I didn't get a chance to ride a single coaster.  




POTCAddict said:


> I am so excited for the 40th! Pretty much the only thing keeping me going through this hellacious week- and probably the next!



 Make sure you join us!  It'll be a blast!

  (And you can finally meet our Resident  and Diva!)



POTCAddict said:


> I really love the AK. I know it's not a lot of people's favorite park and I'm not even a huge animal person but I love it anyway. I especially love how it feels like you're in Tibet when you walk to expedition everest and that lovely little spot behind flame tree barbeque that's so relaxing with the water and all the water fowl that's over there. What I can't figure out is how they're going to reconcile ancient asia and african plains with what is clearly a sci-fi/cgi world?? How do the computer generated bright blue and yellow blend with the muted tones of the animal kingdom? Apart from the conservation messasge in the movie I don't see how space travel and super science have anything to do with the AK. I feel like it fits in more in future world or tomorrow land. And as I didn't really love the movie and I didn't really want it in Disney at all. Now, I don't care if they bring it in. I'm sure they'll do a great job with it and we'll get some great rides and attractions - probably another coaster but I still don't get it.



I can see a quite nice transition.    Camp Mickey Minnie is a small, cheap, last minute place filler (read: afterthought) where Beastly Kingdom was supposed to be.   Considering Pandora is a Jungle planet,   they could make a quite nice transition from the jungle-esque themeing of the hub/oasis into Pandora if they place it where Mickey Minnie is located now.




TheBigE said:


> In the end the success of AvatarLand will come from a balance between Imagineers and the Walt Disney Company Theme Park Business Unit.    Frankly, if the money crunchers are too involved, then it will be a flop.   You need to let the Imagineers do their job and they will create a unique expansion to AK.    This has been proven time and time again.   Not saying CA has been a flop, but I think it could have been so much better had the Imagineers been fully in charge.   The Imagineers have proven that they can still develop unique ideas and concepts (Everest, TOT, etc), and given that success, along with the profitability of the Theme Parks (highest of any Buisness Unit in WD Co)  you would hope that Imagineers are given the freedom they deserve and not subjected to tight budgetary control.
> 
> Bottom line, if the Imagineers are given the freedom, I think the expansion will be successful.   If not, then it will be like trying to put lipstick on a pig...you still have a pig in the end.



The Budget numbers I've heard getting throw around are promising.   I also don't know if Cameron will let the bean counters cut the budget to the point of doing things on the cheap.



TheBigE said:


> Sounds like this will be a fantastic time, wish I could attend.   Maybe someone should start a separate thread on this trip alone, sorta a day by day report of the actions...pictures would be required.   What about its own FB or even more chic...a Google+ page....yes, now we are talking.
> 
> Someone please raise a glass of wine and a churro for me!!



     Don't expect me to do any live updates from this trip.   No smartphone and I'm going to be too busy having fun.    I may post pictures on Facebook afterwards.....  and if March is any indication,  I'll likely end up still checking in here at least once a day.  

(I'm seriously thinking of just giving up on Facebook.    Latest rounds of changes are making me question if the convenience has been surpassed by the aggravation of the site.  I'm not really a huge facebook addict and have been known to go months without even logging into the site.)


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Hope the screaming doesn't keep you awake at night.



Um..... She's a Pirate....  Remember?   I would think she's used to screams all night.


----------



## POTCAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> Hope the screaming doesn't keep you awake at night.





DCTooTall said:


> Um..... She's a Pirate....  Remember?   I would think she's used to screams all night.


----------



## ssuriano

DefLepard said:


> Sending tons of positive thoughts your way





POTCAddict said:


> Will definitely pray for him and your family. I hope everything works out.





TheBigE said:


> Please accept my thoughts and prayers for your Grandfather.  Best wishes to you and your family in this trying time.



Thank you all so much.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll be there thru the 14th so we could meet up, if you'd like



That sounds good, lets plan on it!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> That sounds good, lets plan on it!


----------



## DIS_MERI

I survived my daunting (most of a) week of paid websurfing mostly unscathed, I think.  Reminded me of my Navy days, without the unattractive uniform and inconvenient watch schedule (of course, I was paid twice as much to put up with those).  The difficult part was keeping 3 kids occupied for 9 hours a day.  Depriving them of treats most of the time in normal life and then plying them regularly while at the office helped and the spinny-wheeled chair was a big hit.  Oh, and bringing some special lined paper for first graders for my 4yo to practice her handwriting was apparently sheer genius because that could keep her occupied for long stretches.  Next week they will be gone, but I need to do an inventory when they aren't underfoot, so I will have to give up a little of my surfing time.  I had to work very hard this week to talk myself out of booking a Disney cruise since they've got a kids sail free thing going on....




ssuriano said:


> My grandfather is on his last weeks if not days.  Any and all positive thoughts and/or prayers are much appreciated.  My family knows my obsession with Disney and the DIS and I know they would appreciate it.



Praying for him, you and all of your family in this difficult time.


----------



## DIS_MERI

haohaoeey said:


> I've been a lurker on the boards for a bit, but recently decided to create an account.






ETA:  Well, that was weird....it was just there....maybe it disappeared because of this?




haohaoeey said:


> Moving to the Theme Parks board.




or the spam posts....at least we are popular


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, life just took a not-so-good turn last night.  On my way to a emergency call last night to the hospital, my car decided to hydroplane into a guardrail on an offramp.  Its still driveable and mostly cosmetic but it does need to get fixed so had to report to insurance company.  I wasn't hurt (except for my 32 year safe driving record with no accidents) which is good, but my little red mobile is suffering from a bit of ugliness.  This will set me back about $250 for my deductible and probably cause my rates to go up. Luckily I am off work Monday and Tuesday so I can take my car into the body shop for work.  

Ah well, not the way I wanted to spend my Friday.


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, life just took a not-so-good turn last night.  On my way to a emergency call last night to the hospital, my car decided to hydroplane into a guardrail on an offramp.  Its still driveable and mostly cosmetic but it does need to get fixed so had to report to insurance company.  I wasn't hurt (except for my 32 year safe driving record with no accidents) which is good, but my little red mobile is suffering from a bit of ugliness.  This will set me back about $250 for my deductible and probably cause my rates to go up. Luckily I am off work Monday and Tuesday so I can take my car into the body shop for work.
> 
> Ah well, not the way I wanted to spend my Friday.



The good thing is you are OK

Without seeing the damage I can say the body shop will probably need the car for more than 2 days, even if they could start the repairs on Monday.
Check with your insurance to see if providing a rental car is covered in your policy.

Have a good weekend and hey' you might win the Florida Lottery tonight and just buy a new car tomorrow


----------



## nurse.darcy

DefLepard said:


> The good thing is you are OK
> 
> Without seeing the damage I can say the body shop will probably need the car for more than 2 days, even if they could start the repairs on Monday.
> Check with your insurance to see if providing a rental car is covered in your policy.
> 
> Have a good weekend and hey' you might win the Florida Lottery tonight and just buy a new car tomorrow



Oh I am aware it will take longer than 2 days.  It usually takes a week (well when they did the rear driver side quarter panel it did). The time is not important at this point, its just being off work so I can get the car to the shop and get it taken care of.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, life just took a not-so-good turn last night.  On my way to a emergency call last night to the hospital, my car decided to hydroplane into a guardrail on an offramp.  Its still driveable and mostly cosmetic but it does need to get fixed so had to report to insurance company.  I wasn't hurt (except for my 32 year safe driving record with no accidents) which is good, but my little red mobile is suffering from a bit of ugliness.  This will set me back about $250 for my deductible and probably cause my rates to go up. Luckily I am off work Monday and Tuesday so I can take my car into the body shop for work.
> 
> Ah well, not the way I wanted to spend my Friday.




Ick.   That stinks.       The Bright side....  if you've been with your insurance company for any real length of time,  and you have the 32yr safe driving record w/ no claims,    there is a chance your premiums may not take much of a hit.   Seems like most companies are doing accident forgiveness kinda deals these days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ick.   That stinks.       The Bright side....  if you've been with your insurance company for any real length of time,  and you have the 32yr safe driving record w/ no claims,    there is a chance your premiums may not take much of a hit.   Seems like most companies are doing accident forgiveness kinda deals these days.



Oh I have had claims. . .my car has been hit while parked 2 times.  Driver's side rear quarter panel.  Seems to be the target.  Now for a night of board games with my son.  I am glad I instilled a love of board games. . .we pop popcorn and play till we can't keep our eyes open. The game tonight is U-Build Monopoly. . .awesome. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I have had claims. . .my car has been hit while parked 2 times.  Driver's side rear quarter panel.  Seems to be the target.  Now for a night of board games with my son.  I am glad I instilled a love of board games. . .we pop popcorn and play till we can't keep our eyes open. The game tonight is U-Build Monopoly. . .awesome. . .lol.



My plans for tonight.... Movies on TV.  I probably should start doing laundry so I'm not rushing to park tomorrow or Monday AM....  but I just can't get motivated.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> My plans for tonight.... Movies on TV.  I probably should start doing laundry so I'm not rushing to park tomorrow or Monday AM....  but I just can't get motivated.



Let me provide some motivation. . .Crowd meter was a 4 today. . .VERY LOW, MODERATE WAIT. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Let me provide some motivation. . .Crowd meter was a 4 today. . .VERY LOW, MODERATE WAIT. . .



   That won't help motivate me.   I'm a procrastinator.  I'll still pack,  I'll just probably end up doing it last minute like I always do.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

7 more days!!!!  I am 1/2 packed, been "gathering" for a few weeks!!!

I will pack shirts last to prevent too many wrinkles, but other than that....I am READY to go!!!!



We will be in EPCOT for Food and Wine Festival on Monday, Oct 3....will you be around, Darcy?


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, life just took a not-so-good turn last night.  On my way to a emergency call last night to the hospital, my car decided to hydroplane into a guardrail on an offramp.  Its still driveable and mostly cosmetic but it does need to get fixed so had to report to insurance company.  I wasn't hurt (except for my 32 year safe driving record with no accidents) which is good, but my little red mobile is suffering from a bit of ugliness.  This will set me back about $250 for my deductible and probably cause my rates to go up. Luckily I am off work Monday and Tuesday so I can take my car into the body shop for work.
> 
> Ah well, not the way I wanted to spend my Friday.



Glad you are ok...and sorry about your car.  I hope the rest of your weekend gets better


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Saturday!

Just got out my suitcase and bought our MNSSHP tickets! Only 6 days to go!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Just got out my suitcase and bought our MNSSHP tickets! Only 6 days to go!


----------



## ssuriano

Happy Saturday everyone!  I hope that everyone's weekends are going well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> 7 more days!!!!  I am 1/2 packed, been "gathering" for a few weeks!!!
> 
> I will pack shirts last to prevent too many wrinkles, but other than that....I am READY to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We will be in EPCOT for Food and Wine Festival on Monday, Oct 3....will you be around, Darcy?



I am always around. . .lol.  Lets try to hook up this trip.  Look forward to it.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> I am always around. . .lol.  Lets try to hook up this trip.  Look forward to it.



Fantastic!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Just got out my suitcase and bought our MNSSHP tickets! Only 6 days to go!


It's always nice to be in the single digits....You guys will have a blast and can't wait to hear all about it.   


nurse.darcy said:


> I am always around. . .lol.  Lets try to hook up this trip.  Look forward to it.



I am so glad that we were able to meet when DS and I were there in August.  I will let you know the next time I am there and we can meet at the Tune Inn....Hehe


----------



## wdwgirl03

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Just got out my suitcase and bought our MNSSHP tickets! Only 6 days to go!



Woo hoo!!  So jealous you'll be there for the 40th anniversary.

33 days for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> It's always nice to be in the single digits....You guys will have a blast and can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> 
> I am so glad that we were able to meet when DS and I were there in August.  I will let you know the next time I am there and we can meet at the Tune Inn....Hehe



Don't need to meet at Tune Inn. . .it was just convenient and cold.  It was so hot and humid outside.  I am sorry that you couldn't come with us to Kimonos.  Karaeoke was fun. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

UGH, my car broke down today.  I guess the bright side is without a car I cannot really get to work tomorrow!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> UGH, my car broke down today.  I guess the bright side is without a car I cannot really get to work tomorrow!



Wow, kinda like me. . .but without the breakdown. . .only the cosmetic damage. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> UGH, my car broke down today.  I guess the bright side is without a car I cannot really get to work tomorrow!



Oh that sucks.  


  Any idea what's wrong with it?


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, kinda like me. . .but without the breakdown. . .only the cosmetic damage. . .



I know, I saw your post and wondered if maybe it was just bad car karma weekend.  



DCTooTall said:


> Oh that sucks.
> 
> 
> Any idea what's wrong with it?



Well it has been acting up when I try to start it, I think the starter just bit the dust, it just wouldn't turn over at all.  My pocket book hurts just thinking about it...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I know, I saw your post and wondered if maybe it was just bad car karma weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has been acting up when I try to start it, I think the starter just bit the dust, it just wouldn't turn over at all.  My pocket book hurts just thinking about it...



What kind of car?   and define "been acting up"?   It could be a starter,   but it could also be something else.  (either cheaper or more expensive).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I know, I saw your post and wondered if maybe it was just bad car karma weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has been acting up when I try to start it, I think the starter just bit the dust, it just wouldn't turn over at all.  My pocket book hurts just thinking about it...



I'm sorry.  I had to replace the starter on my car once. After it died and stranded me on the side of the road.  It was not a good morning.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry.  I had to replace the starter on my car once. After it died and stranded me on the side of the road.  It was not a good morning.



Mine died at a bar....  after last call.....   40miles from home.

That was not a fun night.    What was really fun was going back to the bar the next day and replacing the starter in their parking lot.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Mine died at a bar....  after last call.....   40miles from home.
> 
> That was not a fun night.    What was really fun was going back to the bar the next day and replacing the starter in their parking lot.



Blech.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry.  I had to replace the starter on my car once. After it died and stranded me on the side of the road.  It was not a good morning.



Thanks, I think mostly I was lucky, it died in the parking lot at DD7's theater practice which is 2 hours long anyway.  The tow truck guy took about an hour to show, he was great, tried the battery and all, but no luck.  My mom showed up to get me and the kid home, and she's coming back in the morning to get me to the dealer where it was dropped.



DCTooTall said:


> What kind of car?   and define "been acting up"?   It could be a starter,   but it could also be something else.  (either cheaper or more expensive).



It's an old BMW, the starter has been taking a long time to turn over for a few months, I kinda knew it was having issues.  I am hoping it is something inexpensive!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> It's an old BMW, the starter has been taking a long time to turn over for a few months, I kinda knew it was having issues.  I am hoping it is something inexpensive!



BMW....  no such thing as inexpensive.


If you already checked the battery,   and it's been acting like a slowly turning starter that's not turning over at all now (just clicking I presume)...  odds are it's gonna be a starter.

Starters themselves....  not too terribly expensive.   the Labor however can be where they get you depending on how buried it is.  (though...  RWD car,  so it may be easier to get too than something FWD )


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> BMW....  no such thing as inexpensive.
> 
> 
> If you already checked the battery,   and it's been acting like a slowly turning starter that's not turning over at all now (just clicking I presume)...  odds are it's gonna be a starter.
> 
> Starters themselves....  not too terribly expensive.   the Labor however can be where they get you depending on how buried it is.  (though...  RWD car,  so it may be easier to get too than something FWD )



Ah, killing my dreams that it may not be expensive.  It's all good, I need some reality!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Ah, killing my dreams that it may not be expensive.  It's all good, I need some reality!



Just remind yourself that you are going to be at Disney in a litte over a week.  That should help you deal with any sticker shock from the car repairs.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Just remind yourself that you are going to be at Disney in a litte over a week.  That should help you deal with any sticker shock from the car repairs.



Ah true, and the best part of this upcoming trip is I am bringing my DD7's BFF who has never been to Disney, I honestly cannot wait to see her reaction!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I finished my last day at my current job today! Just gotta go back tomorrow between 8am and 5pm to turn in my uniforms, name tags and ID. Guess it's time to start packing. EEK! haha. I'm getting excited for this move! Safe travels to everyone who's headed to WDW!


----------



## DCTooTall

Figures....

Too wired to sleep.


  I'm already finding myself mentally at MCO getting my bags,  walking thru the tunnel to the parking garage,  and driving my rental out of the airport.



I don't know what's worse.... the fact I can't sleep?    or the fact I actually remember enough detail about MCO to be able to mentally walk myself thru it like that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Figures....
> 
> Too wired to sleep.
> 
> 
> I'm already finding myself mentally at MCO getting my bags,  walking thru the tunnel to the parking garage,  and driving my rental out of the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's worse.... the fact I can't sleep?    or the fact I actually remember enough detail about MCO to be able to mentally walk myself thru it like that.



I have been awake so long it hurts.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I have been awake so long it hurts.



You should go check out the Universal Forum.  This weekend was the start of HHN so there are some reviews and pictures starting to filter.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Just remind yourself that you are going to be at Disney in a litte over a week.  That should help you deal with any sticker shock from the car repairs.



There is no such thing as dealing with BMW repairs. .. I dont care what year, month, day or whatever.  Just get it done and move on.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I finished my last day at my current job today! Just gotta go back tomorrow between 8am and 5pm to turn in my uniforms, name tags and ID. Guess it's time to start packing. EEK! haha. I'm getting excited for this move! Safe travels to everyone who's headed to WDW!



Yeah yeah whatever. . .lol.  You and Brit have a safe move. . .love both of you.




DCTooTall said:


> Figures....
> 
> Too wired to sleep.
> I'm already finding myself mentally at MCO getting my bags,  walking thru the tunnel to the parking garage,  and driving my rental out of the airport.
> I don't know what's worse.... the fact I can't sleep?    or the fact I actually
> remember enough detail about MCO to be able to mentally walk myself thru it like that.




Just finish packing already.  Cant take Disney transportation till bags are packed.  Expecting to visit with you tomorrow night for fun.

No drinks okay, just fun. . .that is my new motto



nurse.darcy said:


> I have been awake so long it hurts.





DCTooTall said:


> You should go check out the Universal Forum.  This weekend was the start of HHN so there are some reviews and pictures starting to filter.



No need. . .looking forward to Thursday night.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, life just took a not-so-good turn last night.  On my way to a emergency call last night to the hospital, my car decided to hydroplane into a guardrail on an offramp.  Its still driveable and mostly cosmetic but it does need to get fixed so had to report to insurance company.  I wasn't hurt (except for my 32 year safe driving record with no accidents) which is good, but my little red mobile is suffering from a bit of ugliness.  This will set me back about $250 for my deductible and probably cause my rates to go up. Luckily I am off work Monday and Tuesday so I can take my car into the body shop for work.
> 
> Ah well, not the way I wanted to spend my Friday.



Good that you are OK.  Better the car takes a hit, right?



taramoz said:


> UGH, my car broke down today.  I guess the bright side is without a car I cannot really get to work tomorrow!





taramoz said:


> Thanks, I think mostly I was lucky, it died in the parking lot at DD7's theater practice which is 2 hours long anyway.  The tow truck guy took about an hour to show, he was great, tried the battery and all, but no luck.  My mom showed up to get me and the kid home, and she's coming back in the morning to get me to the dealer where it was dropped.
> 
> It's an old BMW, the starter has been taking a long time to turn over for a few months, I kinda knew it was having issues.  I am hoping it is something inexpensive!



Hope you get your car fixed.  It is not a real old one like a 2002, is it?   I always liked them.  

All these stories of starter troubles reminds me of my old bug that I had to crawl under to short out the solenoid to start.  Or park on an incline.


----------



## ctnurse

Happy Monday Morning!!! It was so hard not to stay in my nice warm comfy bed drinking coffee, but I made it to work... Hope everyone has a great day!

I did buy tickets over the weekend to see Sting.  I have seen him several times and has been awesome each time.  The venue that he is playing is only 5000 seats.  Its going to be a great time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Good that you are OK.  Better the car takes a hit, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your car fixed.  It is not a real old one like a 2002, is it?   I always liked them.
> 
> All these stories of starter troubles reminds me of my old bug that I had to crawl under to short out the solenoid to start.  Or park on an incline.



My car only has cosmetic issues. . .no mechanical troubles. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Good that you are OK.  Better the car takes a hit, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your car fixed.  It is not a real old one like a 2002, is it?   I always liked them.
> 
> All these stories of starter troubles reminds me of my old bug that I had to crawl under to short out the solenoid to start.  Or park on an incline.



Not that old, its a 2006, but still really low miles so I hope to drive it for a long time.  This is my first time having any issues with it, so I really can't complain.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know what's worse.... the fact I can't sleep?    or the fact I actually remember enough detail about MCO to be able to mentally walk myself thru it like that.



I don't know if I could do that for MCO, but I regularly take a mental walk around one of the parks if I'm having a hard time getting to sleep. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> My car only has cosmetic issues. . .no mechanical troubles. . .lol.


All the same...it was a bad couple of months for cars!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Just finish packing already.  Cant take Disney transportation till bags are packed.  Expecting to visit with you tomorrow night for fun.
> 
> 2.  No drinks okay, just fun. . .that is my new motto
> 
> 3.  No need. . .looking forward to Thursday night.



 1.  Finished packing this morning.... and even got to work a bit early today.   And ya know... i've never taken Disney Transportation from the airport.  I always rent a car when I fly down.  

2.  Famous last words.  

3.  Same here.  



CoasterAddict said:


> I don't know if I could do that for MCO, but I regularly take a mental walk around one of the parks if I'm having a hard time getting to sleep. Doesn't everyone?



 I try to avoid that.   I'd end up getting ride songs stuck in my head,   and once I get a song stuck in my head,  it can be dangerous.

  what's interesting is I can't tell if the reason I'm so wired is because I'm going to Disney,  I'm gonna get to check out HHN and MNSSHP,  or because I'm going to get to see my ...  (or any combination of the above)




CoasterAddict said:


> All the same...it was a bad couple of months for cars!



And then I went and bought a new car.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> what's interesting is I can't tell if the reason I'm so wired is because I'm going to Disney,  I'm gonna get to check out HHN and MNSSHP,  or because I'm going to get to see my ...  (or any combination of the above)



It better be  .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I try to avoid that.   I'd end up getting ride songs stuck in my head,   and once I get a song stuck in my head,  it can be dangerous.
> 
> what's interesting is I can't tell if the reason I'm so wired is because I'm going to Disney,  I'm gonna get to check out HHN and MNSSHP,  or because I'm going to get to see my ...  (or any combination of the above)



remind me to slap you upside the head, when I get to Florida,

if it isn't because you are going to get to see your Princess, you need serious help, and she needs to find a new prince


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> It better be  .





MICKEY88 said:


> remind me to slap you upside the head, when I get to Florida,
> 
> if it isn't because you are going to get to see your Princess, you need serious help, and she needs to find a new prince



Hmmmm....   Something tells me that things didn't quite come across like I meant them too.

Obviously i'm excited to be seeing my  again.   There is no doubt about that....  but i don't get to see her until the end of the week.  It's a given I'm gonna be dealing with "OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!" sleep issues on Thursday night since she arrives Friday.  But it's a bit early to be unable to sleep because of it.  


But the question is my problems sleeping last night.   Is it because my impending Disney trip?   is it because the princess will be joining me at the end of the week?   or is it maybe just whatever was making it hard for me to sleep is being amplified by the eagerness to see the princess.


----------



## chris1013

ctnurse said:


> Happy Monday Morning!!! It was so hard not to stay in my nice warm comfy bed drinking coffee, but I made it to work... Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> I did buy tickets over the weekend to see Sting.  I have seen him several times and has been awesome each time.  The venue that he is playing is only 5000 seats.  Its going to be a great time!



Only 5000?? That's awesome! I've always been a fan of Sting - never seen him live though. When is the concert? Did you get awesome seats (not that there really our bad seats in a small venue).


To everyone out there having car troubles, I think it is bad car week. I've been having issues with the front axle on my car.  It was leaking. Got it fixed. Now the car is making noises. Need to find time to get it back ASAP. Thankfully, the axle is still under warranty.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah yeah whatever. . .lol.  You and Brit have a safe move. . .love both of you.



lol. Thanks Darcy.


----------



## POTCAddict

Hello Folks! Finally having a good morning here. Got to get out and explore a bit over the weekend which was great (I don't have a car yet which has seriously been bringing me down but borrowed one this weekend). Which reminds me, sorry for everyone's car troubles! Anyway, this morning I had a lovely run and saw a bunch of herons! Then, I registered for the princess half!! Woot-woot! And just a few more days til my day trip to the MK for the 40th and a swing by the opening of F&W! Still can not believe I can just hop on over to Disney for a day trip. That is so freaking cool.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> I did buy tickets over the weekend to see Sting.  I have seen him several times and has been awesome each time.  The venue that he is playing is only 5000 seats.  Its going to be a great time!



Cool, I have seen Sting at the Jones Beach Theater.  Wish I had seen him with the Police.  Just spent some time surfing the internet looking for some shows to go to, happy to see Robert Earl Keen is coming to NY for two shows, one in the city and one out on the island.  



POTCAddict said:


> Hello Folks! Finally having a good morning here. Got to get out and explore a bit over the weekend which was great (I don't have a car yet which has seriously been bringing me down but borrowed one this weekend). Which reminds me, sorry for everyone's car troubles! Anyway, this morning I had a lovely run and saw a bunch of herons! Then, I registered for the princess half!! Woot-woot! And just a few more days til my day trip to the MK for the 40th and a swing by the opening of F&W! Still can not believe I can just hop on over to Disney for a day trip. That is so freaking cool.



Too bad you are missing the W&D this year.  But nice that you can now drop over to WDW anytime you like!


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Hello Folks! Finally having a good morning here. Got to get out and explore a bit over the weekend which was great (I don't have a car yet which has seriously been bringing me down but borrowed one this weekend). Which reminds me, sorry for everyone's car troubles! Anyway, this morning I had a lovely run and saw a bunch of herons! Then, I registered for the princess half!! Woot-woot! And just a few more days til my day trip to the MK for the 40th and a swing by the opening of F&W! Still can not believe I can just hop on over to Disney for a day trip. That is so freaking cool.




Sure...  just had to go and rub in the ability to do day trips....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....   Something tells me that things didn't quite come across like I meant them too.
> 
> Obviously i'm excited to be seeing my  again.   There is no doubt about that....  but i don't get to see her until the end of the week.  It's a given I'm gonna be dealing with "OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!" sleep issues on Thursday night since she arrives Friday.  But it's a bit early to be unable to sleep because of it.
> 
> 
> But the question is my problems sleeping last night.   Is it because my impending Disney trip?   is it because the princess will be joining me at the end of the week?   or is it maybe just whatever was making it hard for me to sleep is being amplified by the eagerness to see the princess.



Ok, let the Old Pyrate give the Young Prince some valuable advice.

no matter how many things might be affecting your ability to sleep, in a room full of Princesses, there is only ONE right answer..

your inability to sleep IS caused by your excitement at getting to see your Princess.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, let the Old Pyrate give the Young Prince some valuable advice.
> 
> no matter how many things might be affecting your ability to sleep, in a room full of Princesses, there is only ONE right answer..
> 
> your inability to sleep IS caused by your excitement at getting to see your Princess.






  Well...  that may explain my insomnia for the past 2 months......


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well...  that may explain my insomnia for the past 2 months......



you are an excellent student, Young Prince.


----------



## NJDiva

Hey kids-
so I've been MIA for the last 2 weeks, mostly because I was trying to play catch up from my Michigan trip but I've been kinda distracted with life and I really wish I wasn't. I can relate to the car woes everyone has been talking about. Right before I left for Michigan I got hit on a job site (which was mostly cosmetic work) and the adjustor just came out to look at my car last week, then to add insult to injury (no pun intended) I had to take my car in the week before because it kept stalling and I needed a new fuel regulator. the up side is that it didn't cut into my disney money however I had missed a half day when I was trying to catch up. I did, however, spend the weekend in DC's town with my bff which was awesome, only to come back to work and now dealing with an injury in, of all places PA!
so when I tell you all I want this week to be over so I can get my butt down to Disney and see everyone and put all this stress behind me* I mean it!!*  I will tell you that the only concrete plans I have next week is meeting up with the prince and his princess Saturday night and MNSSHP Sunday, other than that I have yet to figure out what to do and where to eat first. I did figure out that out of the 25 marketplaces in EPCOT there are onl 10 I don't want to try (sorry, herring is not on my list of things to dine on!)


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Hey kids-
> so I've been MIA for the last 2 weeks, mostly because I was trying to play catch up from my Michigan trip but I've been kinda distracted with life and I really wish I wasn't. I can relate to the car woes everyone has been talking about. Right before I left for Michigan I got hit on a job site (which was mostly cosmetic work) and the adjustor just came out to look at my car last week, then to add insult to injury (no pun intended) I had to take my car in the week before because it kept stalling and I needed a new fuel regulator. the up side is that it didn't cut into my disney money however I had missed a half day when I was trying to catch up. I did, however, spend the weekend in DC's town with my bff which was awesome, only to come back to work and now dealing with an injury in, of all places PA!
> so when I tell you all I want this week to be over so I can get my butt down to Disney and see everyone and put all this stress behind me* I mean it!!*  I will tell you that the only concrete plans I have next week is meeting up with the prince and his princess Saturday night and MNSSHP Sunday, other than that I have yet to figure out what to do and where to eat first. I did figure out that out of the 25 marketplaces in EPCOT there are onl 10 I don't want to try (sorry, herring is not on my list of things to dine on!)



Don't Forget... the  Will be there too....  and Tara is going to be down as well during your stay.   (Hmmmm... .Lala still going to be down there this weekend?)


It sounds like you could use a drink this weekend.   Guess it's a good thing there are so many tasty beverages at EPCOT for you to sample.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Hey kids-
> so I've been MIA for the last 2 weeks, mostly because I was trying to play catch up from my Michigan trip but I've been kinda distracted with life and I really wish I wasn't. I can relate to the car woes everyone has been talking about. Right before I left for Michigan I got hit on a job site (which was mostly cosmetic work) and the adjustor just came out to look at my car last week, then to add insult to injury (no pun intended) I had to take my car in the week before because it kept stalling and I needed a new fuel regulator. the up side is that it didn't cut into my disney money however I had missed a half day when I was trying to catch up. I did, however, spend the weekend in DC's town with my bff which was awesome, only to come back to work and now dealing with an injury in, of all places PA!
> so when I tell you all I want this week to be over so I can get my butt down to Disney and see everyone and put all this stress behind me* I mean it!!*  I will tell you that the only concrete plans I have next week is meeting up with the prince and his princess Saturday night and MNSSHP Sunday, other than that I have yet to figure out what to do and where to eat first. I did figure out that out of the 25 marketplaces in EPCOT there are onl 10 I don't want to try (sorry, herring is not on my list of things to dine on!)



sorry to hear you're having a rough time  

you are not the only one wanting this week to be over with, I was planning on leaving PA early Thursday, now I'm thinking maybe Wednesday after work.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Don't Forget... the  Will be there too....  and Tara is going to be down as well during your stay.   (Hmmmm... .Lala still going to be down there this weekend?)
> 
> yeah she's still going, I told her about the meet up you guys have planned Saturday afternoon so she knows. I'm sure she'll text me when she gets in. sadly, my concert doesn't end until noon so I won't make it in time. I did forget about meeting up with tara (I promise it was not on purpose) but yes, she's on my list too.
> 
> It sounds like you could use a drink this weekend.   Guess it's a good thing there are so many tasty beverages at EPCOT for you to sample.



You have no idea how many I have decided I need to "sample". it's a good thing I can go back frequently to try as many as they will let me!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> You have no idea how many I have decided I need to "sample". it's a good thing I can go back frequently to try as many as they will let me!



I'm going to do some "sampling" this trip....  Sunday Afternoon before MNSSHP,  Monday before taking the  to the airport (I don't wanna!!)....  and then again Tuesday before I hit the airport for my flight.


The real danger is going to be the November trip when I can spend lots of time during the week at EPCOT.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> sorry to hear you're having a rough time
> 
> you are not the only one wanting this week to be over with, I was planning on leaving PA early Thursday, now I'm thinking maybe Wednesday after work.



I think you should leave tomorrow. really, what's the difference, you know you won't be able to concentrate before you leave anyway so you might as well just go. tell Ms. K to ditch work and ride down with you and just do what you want.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going to do some "sampling" this trip....  Sunday Afternoon before MNSSHP,  Monday before taking the  to the airport (I don't wanna!!)....  and then again Tuesday before I hit the airport for my flight.
> 
> 
> The real danger is going to be the November trip when I can spend lots of time during the week at EPCOT.



ya know we can go back there after you take the princess back and drown our sorrows in some "sampling"....just sayin'...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going to do some "sampling" this trip....  Sunday Afternoon before MNSSHP,  Monday before taking the  to the airport (I don't wanna!!)....  and then again Tuesday before I hit the airport for my flight.
> 
> 
> The real danger is going to be the November trip when I can spend lots of time during the week at EPCOT.



don't sample too much, if you are going to be driving the Princess


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ya know we can go back there after you take the princess back and drown our sorrows in some "sampling"....just sayin'...



Possibly.   Depends on when I get back to the resort area after running to the airport....



MICKEY88 said:


> don't sample too much, if you are going to be driving the Princess




well....   Duh!    Gotta make sure she arrives in one piece so that she is allowed to come down again in November.


----------



## taramoz

Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?


----------



## MarkF0wle

taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?



Ouch, I feel your pain!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?



OUch.. I'll keep my Chrysler much cheaper to repair..


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?



OMG!!  that totally sucks! but the only thing that you have to be happy about is that now your car should run better and you will be safe (sorry the safety manager in me came out then, occupational hazard)


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?



    I think it's cause it's German.   Probably decided that since it was Oktoberfest time it was as good as any to take a break.




MICKEY88 said:


> OUch.. I'll keep my Chrysler much cheaper to repair..



 I like the Acura.   Honda's ain't expensive to repair either.



NJDiva said:


> OMG!!  that totally sucks! but the only thing that you have to be happy about is that now your car should run better and you will be safe (sorry the safety manager in me came out then, occupational hazard)



Tsk tsk tsk....

   I would think as a Safety Manager you'd know the proper ways to avoid being impacted by occupational hazards.   I guess that means you aren't really doing your job very well.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I think it's cause it's German.   Probably decided that since it was Oktoberfest time it was as good as any to take a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Acura.   Honda's ain't expensive to repair either.
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> I would think as a Safety Manager you'd know the proper ways to avoid being impacted by occupational hazards.   I guess that means you aren't really doing your job very well.




actually because I'm supposed to remind people how to stay safe, I just did my job!  so there!

that just means that I need to buy her a drink so she can forget about her car issues for a few minutes...


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> actually because I'm supposed to remind people how to stay safe, I just did my job!  so there!
> 
> that just means that I need to buy her a drink so she can forget about her car issues for a few minutes...



 This is a great plan for me...


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> This is a great plan for me...



See DC!! we agree, you just need to get on board with the program!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> See DC!! we agree, you just need to get on board with the program!



Wait?  so you are buying me a drink too?    I can't argue with that.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I think you should leave tomorrow. really, what's the difference, you know you won't be able to concentrate before you leave anyway so you might as well just go. tell Ms. K to ditch work and ride down with you and just do what you want.



the difference is.. I would like to keep my job, until I am ready to move to Orlando

Ms K was not invited..


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Wait?  so you are buying me a drink too?    I can't argue with that.



yup! plus brownies!


----------



## POTCAddict

ahoff said:


> Too bad you are missing the W&D this year.  But nice that you can now drop over to WDW anytime you like!



I know! I thought at least to do the 5k but I wasn't sure I would be here for it.




DCTooTall said:


> Sure...  just had to go and rub in the ability to do day trips....



hahaha So sorry DC! 



NJDiva said:


> actually because I'm supposed to remind people how to stay safe, I just did my job!  so there!
> 
> that just means that I need to buy her a drink so she can forget about her car issues for a few minutes...



You are a great friend!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> that just means that I need to buy her a drink so she can forget about her car issues for a few minutes...



ummmm have I told you about all the issues in my life, since the HErshey meet..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> ummmm have I told you about all the issues in my life, since the HErshey meet..



you didn't think I would forget you, now did you.....


----------



## DCTooTall

So my flight to Florida is in 13hrs.....


And from the Delta website....   it looks like there are only about 17 people on my flight.


Who knew that 7am flights out of Washington DC on a Tuesday morning weren't really high demand flights.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you didn't think I would forget you, now did you.....



I certainly hope not..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So my flight to Florida is in 13hrs.....
> And from the Delta website....   it looks like there are only about 17 people on my flight.
> Who knew that 7am flights out of Washington DC on a Tuesday morning weren't really high demand flights.



it's a piper cub


----------



## ctnurse

chris1013 said:


> Only 5000?? That's awesome! I've always been a fan of Sting - never seen him live though. When is the concert? Did you get awesome seats (not that there really our bad seats in a small venue).
> 
> 
> To everyone out there having car troubles, I think it is bad car week. I've been having issues with the front axle on my car.  It was leaking. Got it fixed. Now the car is making noises. Need to find time to get it back ASAP. Thankfully, the axle is still under warranty.


I have seen Sting several times, the last being last July with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This tour is Back to Bass, I can't wait and I know it will be great!


ahoff said:


> Cool, I have seen Sting at the Jones Beach Theater.  Wish I had seen him with the Police.  Just spent some time surfing the internet looking for some shows to go to, happy to see Robert Earl Keen is coming to NY for two shows, one in the city and one out on the island.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you are missing the W&D this year.  But nice that you can now drop over to WDW anytime you like!


I saw the Police when they reunioned several years ago and they rocked.  I am so glad that I saw that show.


taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?


Sorry about your car, but at least you are getting it fixed!


DCTooTall said:


> So my flight to Florida is in 13hrs.....
> 
> 
> And from the Delta website....   it looks like there are only about 17 people on my flight.
> 
> 
> Who knew that 7am flights out of Washington DC on a Tuesday morning weren't really high demand flights.



Have a safe flight..Only 17 people on your flight, you can have a couple of rows to yourself!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> It better be  .





MICKEY88 said:


> remind me to slap you upside the head, when I get to Florida,
> 
> if it isn't because you are going to get to see your Princess, you need serious help, and she needs to find a new prince



I love you guys...



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....   Something tells me that things didn't quite come across like I meant them too.
> 
> Obviously i'm excited to be seeing my  again.   There is no doubt about that....  but i don't get to see her until the end of the week.  It's a given I'm gonna be dealing with "OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!" sleep issues on Thursday night since she arrives Friday.  But it's a bit early to be unable to sleep because of it.
> 
> But the question is my problems sleeping last night.   Is it because my impending Disney trip?   is it because the princess will be joining me at the end of the week?   or is it maybe just whatever was making it hard for me to sleep is being amplified by the eagerness to see the princess.



 



NJDiva said:


> Hey kids-
> so I've been MIA for the last 2 weeks, mostly because I was trying to play catch up from my Michigan trip but I've been kinda distracted with life and I really wish I wasn't. I can relate to the car woes everyone has been talking about. Right before I left for Michigan I got hit on a job site (which was mostly cosmetic work) and the adjustor just came out to look at my car last week, then to add insult to injury (no pun intended) I had to take my car in the week before because it kept stalling and I needed a new fuel regulator. the up side is that it didn't cut into my disney money however I had missed a half day when I was trying to catch up. I did, however, spend the weekend in DC's town with my bff which was awesome, only to come back to work and now dealing with an injury in, of all places PA!
> so when I tell you all I want this week to be over so I can get my butt down to Disney and see everyone and put all this stress behind me* I mean it!!*  I will tell you that the only concrete plans I have next week is meeting up with the prince and his princess Saturday night and MNSSHP Sunday, other than that I have yet to figure out what to do and where to eat first. I did figure out that out of the 25 marketplaces in EPCOT there are onl 10 I don't want to try (sorry, herring is not on my list of things to dine on!)



I am right there at F&W with you.  It's perfect because I can be as picky as I want.



taramoz said:


> Ouch, starter was bad and sucked battery dry, replacing both.  After parts and labor, just over $1,000, why car why??!?!?



This is exactly what happened to me. My car was totally sucked dry. And it only acted up for about a day before it dropped dead.


----------



## POTCAddict

Have I mentioned that the HHN commercials are _terrifying_??


----------



## taramoz

Anyone around?  I just got back.  Pirate , I PMed Diva (I cannot find a Diva Icon, imagine), but would you both want to join me at California Grill Oct 6th while we are all there?  No promises, but I have a reservation and can try to add a guest (I am already short one, LOL).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, its an exciting week.  Sorry I have been a bit MIA but my life is soooooo busy.  Today DC gets here.  We plan on getting together later at MK. Thursday brings the Pyrate to town. Not sure when the Diva gets in but I know that TDB gets in Friday.  Lala is also coming to town and next week Tara gets here. There are others coming to town that are not listed here cause they do not post on this board.  Busy couple of weeks coming up.  Yay.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, its an exciting week.  Sorry I have been a bit MIA but my life is soooooo busy.  Today DC gets here.  We plan on getting together later at MK. Thursday brings the Pyrate to town. Not sure when the Diva gets in but I know that TDB gets in Friday.  Lala is also coming to town and next week Tara gets here. There are others coming to town that are not listed here cause they do not post on this board.  Busy couple of weeks coming up.  Yay.



I get there on Saturday afternoon


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> I get there on Saturday afternoon



Sweet, so its a Saturday evening hook up then my sweet. . .see you soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Anyone around?  I just got back.  Pirate , I PMed Diva (I cannot find a Diva Icon, imagine), but would you both want to join me at California Grill Oct 6th while we are all there?  No promises, but I have a reservation and can try to add a guest (I am already short one, LOL).



I do not work that night and would love to join in if you like.  Not sure if I was already on the radar or not but Cali Grill is a fave.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, its an exciting week.  Sorry I have been a bit MIA but my life is soooooo busy.  Today DC gets here.  We plan on getting together later at MK. Thursday brings the Pyrate to town. Not sure when the Diva gets in but I know that TDB gets in Friday.  Lala is also coming to town and next week Tara gets here. There are others coming to town that are not listed here cause they do not post on this board.  Busy couple of weeks coming up.  Yay.



I am calling today to try to change my 10/6 Cali Grill reservation from a party of 4 to a party of 6.  I have 3 in my group, so that would allow for 3 more, I think we have Diva, Pirate (he hasn't confirmed) and Darcy if you can join us?  Provided I can chane the reservation.


----------



## taramoz

taramoz said:


> I am calling today to try to change my 10/6 Cali Grill reservation from a party of 4 to a party of 6.  I have 3 in my group, so that would allow for 3 more, I think we have Diva, Pirate (he hasn't confirmed) and Darcy if you can join us?  Provided I can chane the reservation.



It was a long shot I guess, no luck!  Maybe we can all grab a drink before somewhere?


----------



## MICKEY88

This Pyrate reaches port Friday


----------



## DCTooTall

I have Arrived.  Ran by MK for a bit to check out the interactive queue and new hitchhiking ghosts at HM (they opened JUST after my march trip ended...   )...  and decided to ride Pirates and Jungle Cruise while there.  OH!  And Get a Dole Whip.  

Then ran to lunch at Steak and Shake (I've been craving a Chili 5-way for about a year now...)....   before checking into the resort.   I'm in one of the older buildings,  but honestly...   besides the lack of a flat screen TV (and maybe some weathering on the patio....  which I could honestly care less about since I don't plan on spending a lot of time on the patio),   it's just as nice as the newer buildings.   Maybe moreso since it's not as dense.


And now that I've changed out of flight clothing...   it's time to head to MGM to meet up with Darcy.


(BTW.... Does it mean anything that when I show up at my first park 1hr after landing,   I get parked in the Peter Pan section of the parking lot?)




TexasDisneyBelle said:


>







POTCAddict said:


> Have I mentioned that the HHN commercials are _terrifying_??



 2 days and I get to find out how terrifying it really is.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, its an exciting week.  Sorry I have been a bit MIA but my life is soooooo busy.  Today DC gets here.  We plan on getting together later at MK. Thursday brings the Pyrate to town. Not sure when the Diva gets in but I know that TDB gets in Friday.  Lala is also coming to town and next week Tara gets here. There are others coming to town that are not listed here cause they do not post on this board.  Busy couple of weeks coming up.  Yay.




Oh Quit yer complain'in


----------



## taramoz

To anyone who will be at Disney Oct 6th, want to meet for a cocktail or 2 at The Wave resturant in the Contemporary around 7PM?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> To anyone who will be at Disney Oct 6th, want to meet for a cocktail or 2 at The Wave resturant in the Contemporary around 7PM?



sounds good as long as my daughter doesn't have other plans for me..LOL

oh wait a minute... you're taking a 9 yr old and 7yr old drinking..???


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds good as long as my daughter doesn't have other plans for me..LOL
> 
> oh wait a minute... you're taking a 9 yr old and 7yr old drinking..???



Those 2 girls are very used to adults partying, my house is party zone.  They can have lemonade...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Those 2 girls are very used to adults partying, my house is party zone.  They can have lemonade...



and the parent still let their daughter travel with you..?? 

would that be a Mike's hard lemonade..??


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> and the parent still let their daughter travel with you..??
> 
> would that be a Mike's hard lemonade..??



The parents (i.e. my neighbor) are the ones partying with me!  LOL.


----------



## DefLepard

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds good as long as my daughter doesn't have other plans for me..LOL
> 
> oh wait a minute... you're taking a 9 yr old and 7yr old drinking..???



LMAO 



taramoz said:


> To anyone who will be at Disney Oct 6th, want to meet for a cocktail or 2 at The Wave resturant in the Contemporary around 7PM?



That is one day before my 1 -1/2 day trip up to Disney :[ , going up to see Jon Secada Friday Oct 7th

Have a Pineapple Upside Down Cake Shot for me


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> The parents (i.e. my neighbor) are the ones partying with me!  LOL.



wow, I wanna live in your neighborhood, I'm surrounded by old boring people..


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> That is one day before my 1 -1/2 day trip up to Disney :[ , going up to see Jon Secada Friday Oct 7th
> 
> Have a Pineapple Upside Down Cake Shot for me



Ok that sounds yummy. I had to look it up to see what was in it. I may have to have that!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> Ok that sounds yummy. I had to look it up to see what was in it. I may have to have that!



I swear it tastes JUST like Pineapple Upside Down Cake, you have to down it, you can't sip or the effect isn't there


----------



## POTCAddict

DefLepard said:


> That was my first shot when I turned 21!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> It was a long shot I guess, no luck!  Maybe we can all grab a drink before somewhere?



Cali grill is a tough one to change.  Meeting at The Wave bar is nice but we can also meet up at the Cali Grill bar as well.  I have stopped in at the bar for drinks before.  They also serve the full menu at the bar.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just got back a little bit ago from hanging with DC at Hollywood Studios.  My son and I caught up with him at Tune Inn Lounge (where else. . .lol).  We then proceeded to walk on rides. . .Star Tours, Great Movie Ride, Tower of Terror and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster were all pretty much walk ons.  We also watched the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.  Kinda nice to just walk on stuff.  Anyway, home now cause I gotta work tomorrow.  Thursday is Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.  Can't wait.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds good as long as my daughter doesn't have other plans for me..LOL
> 
> oh wait a minute... you're taking a 9 yr old and 7yr old drinking..???



  They gotta learn sometime.   Might as well do it at the Contemporary,   then take them to Ride Dumbo and teach them about the pink elephants on parade.





MICKEY88 said:


> wow, I wanna live in your neighborhood, I'm surrounded by old boring people..



   I think you just described the state of Pennsylvania.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Cali grill is a tough one to change.  Meeting at The Wave bar is nice but we can also meet up at the Cali Grill bar as well.  I have stopped in at the bar for drinks before.  They also serve the full menu at the bar.



You know what this sounds like, don't you?


  Someone needs to renew their TIW card.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> They gotta learn sometime.   Might as well do it at the Contemporary,   then take them to Ride Dumbo and teach them about the pink elephants on parade.
> 
> You know what this sounds like, don't you?
> Someone needs to renew their TIW card.



1.  You already see how jaded my son is.  I am sure its all my fault. . .lol.

2.  Someone should just go get a TIW card and then would not have to rely on me for discounts. . .lol.  And yes, I do need to renew my card. . .


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Just got back a little bit ago from hanging with DC at Hollywood Studios.  My son and I caught up with him at Tune Inn Lounge (where else. . .lol).  We then proceeded to walk on rides. . .Star Tours, Great Movie Ride, Tower of Terror and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster were all pretty much walk ons.  We also watched the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.  Kinda nice to just walk on stuff.  Anyway, home now cause I gotta work tomorrow.  Thursday is Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.  Can't wait.



Cool deal...
Short wait times are a great thing, crossing fingers for small crowds Oct 17 for F&W trip

 Glad you had a good time.... I am Jealous


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  You already see how jaded my son is.  I am sure its all my fault. . .lol.
> 
> 2.  Someone should just go get a TIW card and then would not have to rely on me for discounts. . .lol.  And yes, I do need to renew my card. . .



1.  I am sure your son is wonderful
2.  I have a TIW card for where ever we have drinks, is Cali Grill better?


----------



## MICKEY88

talk about great news arriving at a perfect time,

i just got an email from the FBI

notifying me that they investigated the email I got from the Central Bank of Nigeria, after their investigation they have concluded it is legit,
 so they are telling me it's perfectly safe to send $450 to the bank of Nigeria, to pay for the express shipping of my ATM  card loaded with


US$65.7,000,000.00 (sixty five Million seven hundred thousands United States
dollars)

looks like I'll be extending my stay in Orlando


----------



## DefLepard

MICKEY88 said:


> talk about great news arriving at a perfect time,
> 
> i just got an email from the FBI
> 
> notifying me that they investigated the email I got from the Central Bank of Nigeria, after their investigation they have concluded it is legit,
> so they are telling me it's perfectly safe to send $450 to the bank of Nigeria, to pay for the express shipping of my ATM  card loaded with
> 
> 
> US$65.7,000,000.00 (sixty five Million seven hundred thousands United States
> dollars)
> 
> looks like I'll be extending my stay in Orlando



Has someone been hitting the rum a bit too much ... ? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have fun..


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> Has someone been hitting the rum a bit too much ... ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun..



a Pyrate can never hit the Rum too much..


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> 1.  I am sure your son is wonderful
> 2.  I have a TIW card for where ever we have drinks, is Cali Grill better?



Well, I figured since you were eating there its a good place to go.  The lounge at The Wave is comfy and a nice place to stretch out.  I am just partial to the expansive views at Cali Grill. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

sweet.. I just got another great email. this one from Active-domain.com

I am now the owner of 2 more domains..

Mickey88.com

and 

Pyrate88.com


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I figured since you were eating there its a good place to go.  The lounge at The Wave is comfy and a nice place to stretch out.  I am just partial to the expansive views at Cali Grill. . .



Then lets change it up, this is my first time at the Contemporary so I could use expert advice!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I have Arrived.  Ran by MK for a bit to check out the interactive queue and new hitchhiking ghosts at HM (they opened JUST after my march trip ended...   )...  and decided to ride Pirates and Jungle Cruise while there.  OH!  And Get a Dole Whip.
> 
> Then ran to lunch at Steak and Shake (I've been craving a Chili 5-way for about a year now...)....   before checking into the resort.   I'm in one of the older buildings,  but honestly...   besides the lack of a flat screen TV (and maybe some weathering on the patio....  which I could honestly care less about since I don't plan on spending a lot of time on the patio),   it's just as nice as the newer buildings.   Maybe moreso since it's not as dense.
> 
> 
> And now that I've changed out of flight clothing...   it's time to head to MGM to meet up with Darcy.
> 
> 
> (BTW.... Does it mean anything that when I show up at my first park 1hr after landing,   I get parked in the Peter Pan section of the parking lot?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days and I get to find out how terrifying it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Quit yer complain'in


Glad you arrived and it sounds like you already had a great day!!!  


DefLepard said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> That is one day before my 1 -1/2 day trip up to Disney :[ , going up to see Jon Secada Friday Oct 7th
> 
> Have a Pineapple Upside Down Cake Shot for me



I need to try one of these the next time I am in WDW....Sounds like something I might like!


nurse.darcy said:


> Just got back a little bit ago from hanging with DC at Hollywood Studios.  My son and I caught up with him at Tune Inn Lounge (where else. . .lol).  We then proceeded to walk on rides. . .Star Tours, Great Movie Ride, Tower of Terror and Rock 'n' Roller Coaster were all pretty much walk ons.  We also watched the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular.  Kinda nice to just walk on stuff.  Anyway, home now cause I gotta work tomorrow.  Thursday is Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.  Can't wait.



I love when most rides are walk on...you can get so much done.

Not doing much, drinking a glass of wine and eating mini oreos...Yummy


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  You already see how jaded my son is.  I am sure its all my fault. . .lol.
> 
> 2.  Someone should just go get a TIW card and then would not have to rely on me for discounts. . .lol.  And yes, I do need to renew my card. . .



 1. He's entering the military.   It's good to have prior experience.  

 2. Since I'm solo,  and don't eat a whole lot of TS meals,   I can't justify the $75 initial outlay.   Most of my advantage would come from drinks....  And I'm afraid of my drinking enough to come out ahead personally from the TIW card.




taramoz said:


> 1.  I am sure your son is wonderful
> 2.  I have a TIW card for where ever we have drinks, is Cali Grill better?



1,  He's a cool kid.    Handled me telling Darcy Stories like a champ.  



MICKEY88 said:


> talk about great news arriving at a perfect time,
> 
> i just got an email from the FBI
> 
> notifying me that they investigated the email I got from the Central Bank of Nigeria, after their investigation they have concluded it is legit,
> so they are telling me it's perfectly safe to send $450 to the bank of Nigeria, to pay for the express shipping of my ATM  card loaded with
> 
> 
> US$65.7,000,000.00 (sixty five Million seven hundred thousands United States
> dollars)
> 
> looks like I'll be extending my stay in Orlando











ctnurse said:


> Glad you arrived and it sounds like you already had a great day!!!
> 
> 
> I need to try one of these the next time I am in WDW....Sounds like something I might like!
> 
> 
> I love when most rides are walk on...you can get so much done.
> 
> Not doing much, drinking a glass of wine and eating mini oreos...Yummy



1.   I did have a pretty good day.  Tomorrow I've got an appiontment at 8am,    followed by my going to IOA.  I'm seriously expecting everything there to be walk-on as well.   I'm also planning on wearing a bathing suit tomorrow to the park so I can ride the water rides (Popeye and Dudley Do-Right) that I've never ridden before without needing to be worried about getting wet and chaffing or whatever.   

2. You don't need to wait until WDW to do a pineapple upsidedown cake shot.  They are pretty universal and very tasty.  It used to be one of my go-to-shots during my days waiting tables.  (Which involved all of us... including the restaurants bartender...  going out to the bar to drink after work.   )


A Washington Apple is another great shot...   but unlike a pineapple upsidedown cake,  you can actually do a washington apple as a drink.

3.   I don't think we left the bar until 4:10.  We then did Indy,  Star Tours  twice,  Great Movie Ride, Walt's One Man Dream, Rock and Rollercoaster, and Tower of Terror... and ate a CS dinner....   and we left the park around 8:10.   Not bad.

I'm honestly expecting about the same tomorrow at IOA.

4.  I just got back from the hottub at the resort...  or more specifically.... the bar near the hottub.   3 LIT's after being there I decided I needed something in my stomach to absorb the alcohol (Bartender wasn't pouring week drinks)...  so I ordered a personal pizza and another LIT before coming up to the room. 

Ate the Pizza.... LIT is in the fridge.     As much as I'm feeling the ones I drank downstairs I figured better safe than sorry.   


And on that note....  time to get ready for bed.   I have another long day tomorrow and should probably try and get some rest.   TTFN!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 1,  He's a cool kid.    Handled me telling Darcy Stories like a champ.



Handled?  He even joined in.  That is just sad. . .Definitely felt outnumbered there for a while.


----------



## TheBigE

Happy Hump Day to those in America that our coming online.....

Kick it old school and do the Humpty Dance!! 








​
Good to see the reports coming in from Florida, sounds like a fantastic day at MGM (I know, but let me live in my past).    I have heard good reports of the new Star Tours.   Hope to get there soon and check it all out.

Just got an invite for Curry Night next week, nothing on the radar for the rest of this week other than the Beautiful Weather in Geneva.

As for the Nigeria Email, let me know as it appears there is another trip on my Radar and I can pick up your ATM cards in person if needed...


----------



## MICKEY88

TheBigE said:


> As for the Nigeria Email, let me know as it appears there is another trip on my Radar and I can pick up your ATM cards in person if needed...



thanks for the offer, but the email from the FBI was very clear on how I need to handle it to remain safe and legal..


----------



## NJDiva

ok, so now that I have an abundance of work to do before I leave work on Friday, I figured I check in real quick. Talked to Lala, she's beyond stressed with buying the new house and because of it she's not coming down this weekend.  she so bummed about not going and missing yet another DIS-meet.
anyway this week is so not ending fast enough...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, so now that I have an abundance of work to do before I leave work on Friday, I figured I check in real quick. Talked to Lala, she's beyond stressed with buying the new house and because of it she's not coming down this weekend.  she so bummed about not going and missing yet another DIS-meet.
> anyway this week is so not ending fast enough...



darn I was looking forward to meeting Lala...umm but if she's beyond stressed Disney is exactly what she needs..especially WDW with this crew...

get your work done and hurry to FLorida, looking forward to your Awesomeness again...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread for a while...figured I would join in and say hi!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> darn I was looking forward to meeting Lala...umm but if she's beyond stressed Disney is exactly what she needs..especially WDW with this crew...
> 
> get your work done and hurry to FLorida, looking forward to your Awesomeness again...



While I agree with you, sometimes spending money on a much-needed trip is too stressful.

Lala, take care and know that we love you and miss you.  See you soon.


----------



## taramoz

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread for a while...figured I would join in and say hi!


----------



## ssuriano

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread for a while...figured I would join in and say hi!





Happy hump day everyone!  Sorry I've been a bit MIA this week, I've been spending tons of time on my bike and not much time on the internet.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok, so now that I have an abundance of work to do before I leave work on Friday, I figured I check in real quick. Talked to Lala, she's beyond stressed with buying the new house and because of it she's not coming down this weekend.  she so bummed about not going and missing yet another DIS-meet.
> anyway this week is so not ending fast enough...




 Hmmm....   Would pointing out the room you are staying in here has an extra bed help?




tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread for a while...figured I would join in and say hi!



 to the thread!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.

  I'll be your Cruise Directory on this voyage,   The bartender is over there (hmmmm...  Does he still get that status when he leaves Vegas?)...  And we also have our own compliment of 's about to help protect us against any unwanted visitors.    (So keep away from the Rum if you value your safety...   and you may want to lock away your valuables.     )


----------



## kgibbler20

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!

I usually just lurk for the most part but tonight I sat down with a glass of wine and started catching up on here and ya'll seem so fun. I live in Ocala and I have an annual so I would especially love to find people to spend time in the parks with. 

I hope ya'll have a great night and


 Bottoms Up! 

Kim


----------



## DCTooTall

kgibbler20 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I usually just lurk for the most part but tonight I sat down with a glass of wine and started catching up on here and ya'll seem so fun. I live in Ocala and I have an annual so I would especially love to find people to spend time in the parks with.
> 
> I hope ya'll have a great night and
> 
> 
> Bottoms Up!
> 
> Kim



 to the group Kim!   I'd tell you to pull up and chair and pour yourself a drink,   but it looks like I'm too late.  


Are you planning on going to the MK on it's 40th?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> to the thread!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.
> 
> I'll be your Cruise Directory on this voyage,   The bartender is over there (hmmmm...  Does he still get that status when he leaves Vegas?)...  And we also have our own compliment of 's about to help protect us against any unwanted visitors.    (So keep away from the Rum if you value your safety...   and you may want to lock away your valuables.     )



Umm... Just because I left Vegas doesn't mean I automatically forget how to bartend


----------



## kgibbler20

DCTooTall said:


> to the group Kim!   I'd tell you to pull up and chair and pour yourself a drink,   but it looks like I'm too late.
> 
> 
> Are you planning on going to the MK on it's 40th?



Thanks so much...

So how about I was supposed to be there on Saturday but no one on my small staff seems to be able to work so I get to be there Sunday for MNSSHP and then Monday I'll be at Food and Wine.

Anyone else gonna be around Sunday or Monday??


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Umm... Just because I left Vegas doesn't mean I automatically forget how to bartend



But it does mean we'll have to start worrying about things like Last Call.....


----------



## DCTooTall

kgibbler20 said:


> Thanks so much...
> 
> So how about I was supposed to be there on Saturday but no one on my small staff seems to be able to work so I get to be there Sunday for MNSSHP and then Monday I'll be at Food and Wine.
> 
> Anyone else gonna be around Sunday or Monday??



Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.

I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.



is there Rum involved..??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> is there Rum involved..??



For Food and Wine?   I'm pretty sure we could find some.


   For those who have been keeping up to date,  is Puerto Rico represented this year?


----------



## MICKEY88

hmm with Pirates of the carribean and all, they ought to have some good carribean rum

I picked up 2 liters of Calico Jack tonight, The Black Pearl can't set sail without Rum onboard..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm with Pirates of the carribean and all, they ought to have some good carribean rum
> 
> I picked 2 liters of Calico Jack tonight, The Black Pearl can't set sail without Rum onboard..


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   Would pointing out the room you are staying in here has an extra bed help?
> 
> to the thread!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.
> 
> I'll be your Cruise Directory on this voyage,   The bartender is over there (hmmmm...  Does he still get that status when he leaves Vegas?)...  And we also have our own compliment of 's about to help protect us against any unwanted visitors.    (So keep away from the Rum if you value your safety...   and you may want to lock away your valuables.     )



He might be a more dilligent Bartender after he leaves Vegas. . .just sayin. . .



kgibbler20 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I usually just lurk for the most part but tonight I sat down with a glass of wine and started catching up on here and ya'll seem so fun. I live in Ocala and I have an annual so I would especially love to find people to spend time in the parks with.
> 
> I hope ya'll have a great night and
> 
> 
> Bottoms Up!
> 
> Kim



Welcome Kim. . .I am no longer single but quite social. . .



bluedevilinaz said:


> Umm... Just because I left Vegas doesn't mean I automatically forget how to bartend



I know you are quite capable, you just aren't showing your skills lately.



kgibbler20 said:


> Thanks so much...
> 
> So how about I was supposed to be there on Saturday but no one on my small staff seems to be able to work so I get to be there Sunday for MNSSHP and then Monday I'll be at Food and Wine.
> 
> Anyone else gonna be around Sunday or Monday??



MNSSHP on Sunday is apparently a good draw for our friends. . .



DCTooTall said:


> But it does mean we'll have to start worrying about things like Last Call.....





DCTooTall said:


> Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.



Have fun




MICKEY88 said:


> is there Rum involved..??


Usually



DCTooTall said:


> For Food and Wine?   I'm pretty sure we could find some.
> 
> 
> For those who have been keeping up to date,  is Puerto Rico represented this year?


Just like last year with empanadas and torched cherry slushies. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> hmm with Pirates of the carribean and all, they ought to have some good carribean rum
> 
> I picked up 2 liters of Calico Jack tonight, The Black Pearl can't set sail without Rum onboard..



Is that for home or for the trip?



DCTooTall said:


>



Okay well its way past bedtime. . .lol.
good night all.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> He might be a more dilligent Bartender after he leaves Vegas. . .just sayin. . .



   hmmm...   true...



nurse.darcy said:


> MNSSHP on Sunday is apparently a good draw for our friends. . .



  Well it's the first MNSSHP after the Diva arrives,  and the only one happening while my  is in town.



nurse.darcy said:


> Just like last year with empanadas and torched cherry slushies. . .



ooo...  based off the reviews last year,   i gotta try the slush.

And that reminds me...


Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!


----------



## taramoz

Why does my car hate me so much?  I just got it out of the shop and this morning the check engine light is on and it's sputtering.  PLEASE let it be mechanics mistake, UGH...


----------



## MarkF0wle

taramoz said:


> Why does my car hate me so much?  I just got it out of the shop and this morning the check engine light is on and it's sputtering.  PLEASE let it be mechanics mistake, UGH...



It must be! A crossed wire somewhere..
I'll send some positive thoughts.


----------



## taramoz

MarkF0wle said:


> It must be! A crossed wire somewhere..
> I'll send some positive thoughts.



Thanks, but no, it was an ignition coil, more money in mechanics pocket, less for my vacation.  <sigh>


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> But it does mean we'll have to start worrying about things like Last Call.....



Nope. 



taramoz said:


> Thanks, but no, it was an ignition coil, more money in mechanics pocket, less for my vacation.  <sigh>



You just can't catch a break can you? Sorry to hear that hun.  Hopefully this'll be the last of your car issues!


----------



## kgibbler20

DCTooTall said:


> Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.




I would love to meet new people!!




MICKEY88 said:


> is there Rum involved..??




If not I'm sure there is something tasty??




nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome Kim. . .I am no longer single but quite social. . .




Thanks Darcy!




nurse.darcy said:


> MNSSHP on Sunday is apparently a good draw for our friends. . .




Maybe i'll see some of you there.





nurse.darcy said:


> Just like last year with empanadas and torched cherry slushies. . .



Torched Cherry Slushie???? Sounds like it could be amazing??


----------



## ssuriano

To all the new posters!

Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone. I know I'll be enjoying a few strong drinks tonight.


----------



## taramoz

ssuriano said:


> To all the new posters!
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone. I know I'll be enjoying a few strong drinks tonight.



With the week I have had, so am I!!!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking on this thread for a while...figured I would join in and say hi!



OMG, hi Cheryl!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.



We'll be there, too and keeping our eyes open for ya'll.  (Monday)


----------



## DCTooTall

Ugh!   Well HHN was a blast.  There was only 1 thing I didn't do that I'm debating possibly going back for tomorrow before picking up the princess.

Although....  I know I'm gonna be feeling this tomorrow.

Final tally?

6 Long Islands.
1 Washington Apple shot
1 Blood Bag Jello Shot.
1 40oz strong rum drink.

And my legs/feet/back are feeling being on them all day running around the park.  It was worth it though.   




taramoz said:


> Why does my car hate me so much?  I just got it out of the shop and this morning the check engine light is on and it's sputtering.  PLEASE let it be mechanics mistake, UGH...





taramoz said:


> Thanks, but no, it was an ignition coil, more money in mechanics pocket, less for my vacation.  <sigh>









kgibbler20 said:


> I would love to meet new people!!



The Diva and Princess are the ones pretty much running the MNSSHP planning,  so I'll let them figure out logistics on this one....



ssuriano said:


> To all the new posters!
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone. I know I'll be enjoying a few strong drinks tonight.



  ugh....    I don't think I had a weak drink


well...  other than the 2 shots.....


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> With the week I have had, so am I!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Me, My , and the Diva are doing MNSSHP Sunday as well...   and will be doing F&W on Monday before the princess has to fly home.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the  joined us on Monday as well.



if that's an invite count me in, I never pass on an opportunity to hang with the Diva


----------



## MICKEY88

oh by the way, The Black Pearl sailed straight thru the night, I arrived in orlando around 3:30 AM, carried my bags in, unpacked, and set up my portable photo lab..

one laptop, and 2 docks holding 3 1 TB hard drives, I'm ready for the fun to begin


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well it's the first MNSSHP after the Diva arrives,  and the only one happening while my  is in town.
> 
> ooo...  based off the reviews last year,   i gotta try the slush.



1. I am still trying to justify the cost.  Good news is it is not sold out so I may just have to attend.

2.  OMG, its the best darned drink in the park. . .just saying. . .



taramoz said:


> Why does my car hate me so much?  I just got it out of the shop and this morning the check engine light is on and it's sputtering.  PLEASE let it be mechanics mistake, UGH...



Oh girl, I am all over that.  Sadly it is probably just something else to suck you financially dry. . .I am all over that.



kgibbler20 said:


> I would love to meet new people!!
> 
> Maybe i'll see some of you there.
> 
> Torched Cherry Slushie???? Sounds like it could be amazing??



Cars are like black holes. . .just there to suck the life out of us. . .
I hope you do meet up with us.  There can never be too many princesses, pyrates or divas.
The Torched Cherry slushie was awesome.  I just hope they bring it back.  I was there two extra nights just because of the slushie. . .




ssuriano said:


> To all the new posters!
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone. I know I'll be enjoying a few strong drinks tonight.



I had a couple last night at HHN.  Was a fun night and found a new coaster I totally love. . .Rip Ride Rocket. . .you get to pick the music. . .woo hoo. . .love it.




taramoz said:


> With the week I have had, so am I!!!!



Car issues are hell. . .enjoy a tasty.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We'll be there, too and keeping our eyes open for ya'll.  (Monday)



I am so happy you all have my number this time.  I expect to meet up at some point.




DCTooTall said:


> Ugh!   Well HHN was a blast.  There was only 1 thing I didn't do that I'm debating possibly going back for tomorrow before picking up the princess.
> 
> Although....  I know I'm gonna be feeling this tomorrow.
> 
> Final tally?
> 
> 6 Long Islands.
> 1 Washington Apple shot
> 1 Blood Bag Jello Shot.
> 1 40oz strong rum drink.
> 
> And my legs/feet/back are feeling being on them all day running around the park.  It was worth it though.
> 
> The Diva and Princess are the ones pretty much running the MNSSHP planning,  so I'll let them figure out logistics on this one....



Wow, I only had two vodka tonics all night.  Sorry we didn't hang more but you paid the extra 40 bucks for front of line. . .sorry, so not into paying extra when I walked on rides. . .the houses. . .only one had a long line, the others were manageable. Liked the first house I went to.  The one  I waited in line for?  Not so good.

I might have to join you all on Sunday night. . .it hasn't sold out yet so still trying to decide.



MICKEY88 said:


> if that's an invite count me in, I never pass on an opportunity to hang with the Diva





MICKEY88 said:


> oh by the way, The Black Pearl sailed straight thru the night, I arrived in orlando around 3:30 AM, carried my bags in, unpacked, and set up my portable photo lab..
> 
> one laptop, and 2 docks holding 3 1 TB hard drives, I'm ready for the fun to begin



Glad you arrived safe. . .enjoy the day.  Gotta work today, possibly hitting up a park later. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> I am so happy you all have my number this time.  I expect to meet up at some point.
> 
> .



The Plan is to call/text sometime after World Showcase opens (just in case you are out late Sunday---JR's perhaps?).

See ya'll then!!!!

Go to the Halloween Party...it will be fun with everyone...we're going on Thursday this trip.


----------



## kgibbler20

nurse.darcy said:


> I hope you do meet up with us.  There can never be too many princesses, pyrates or divas.
> The Torched Cherry slushie was awesome.  I just hope they bring it back.  I was there two extra nights just because of the slushie. . .[QUOTE/]
> 
> Well like I said it would be great to meet new people and where better than with some slushes at the world.
> 
> If someone wanted to get a hold of me I would add my number to the phone tree


----------



## DefLepard

This time next Friday I will have hopefully ridden the TOT, TSM, & RnR all by 9:30am  yeah I dream big

Gotta get all that done before Le Cellier lunch ressie then Jon Secada 

Have a great Friday and a better weekend ...


----------



## taramoz

DefLepard said:


> This time next Friday I will have hopefully ridden the TOT, TSM, & RnR all by 9:30am  yeah I dream big
> 
> Gotta get all that done before Le Cellier lunch ressie then Jon Secada
> 
> Have a great Friday and a better weekend ...



Too funny, my DD7 and I were talking on the way to school this morning about where we'd be this time next week.  We will be at Animal Kingdom!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. I am still trying to justify the cost.  Good news is it is not sold out so I may just have to attend.
> 
> 2.  OMG, its the best darned drink in the park. . .just saying. . .



1. i can't think of anyone who wouldn't enjoy having you join us.

2. WOW...  with the tequila bar that's a lot to live up too....



nurse.darcy said:


> Cars are like black holes. . .just there to suck the life out of us. . .
> I hope you do meet up with us.  There can never be too many princesses, pyrates or divas.
> The Torched Cherry slushie was awesome.  I just hope they bring it back.  I was there two extra nights just because of the slushie. . .



  Interesting how Princes weren't mention there....   



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I only had two vodka tonics all night.  Sorry we didn't hang more but you paid the extra 40 bucks for front of line. . .sorry, so not into paying extra when I walked on rides. . .the houses. . .only one had a long line, the others were manageable. Liked the first house I went to.  The one  I waited in line for?  Not so good.
> 
> I might have to join you all on Sunday night. . .it hasn't sold out yet so still trying to decide.
> 
> .



crowds were pretty light last night.    Oddly enough,   I didn't even use the pass much.   There was the 1 house i used it on and Jaws so that i had time to do both before the rest of the group i ended up touring with got thru the lines for the house.


----------



## NJDiva

hey kids-
just wanted to pop in quick while I take a break from report writing....
so it's official, I tickets have been ordered, resort has been put on notice and I am 3/4 packed. can I tell you after the week I have had, nothing would make me happier than to be in the presence of all my Disney buds! and the topper is that the bff is off this weekend so he is being dragged to MNSSHP (yeah I'm sure he's upset). this will be a long night as I have almost half my work done but I did want to stop in and say hi. 
See you guys in 48 hrs or less...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I wish I was able to join all you guys this weekend! Maybe next year. Have a blast and I expect to see pictures! haha


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> This time next Friday I will have hopefully ridden the TOT, TSM, & RnR all by 9:30am  yeah I dream big
> 
> Gotta get all that done before Le Cellier lunch ressie then Jon Secada
> 
> Have a great Friday and a better weekend ...




When do you get to the park? I know you have to be meeting up with us at some point!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> When do you get to the park? I know you have to be meeting up with us at some point!



Uhh I didn't know any of the Social Club was going to be there Oct 7th ...

I will be in E.P.C.O.T. from 1pm till closing, 2:15 Le Cellier lunch ressies, after that 'nada.. till Jon Secada' ...(kinda rhymes)  

A meet up sounds great


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> Uhh I didn't know any of the Social Club was going to be there Oct 7th ...
> 
> I will be in E.P.C.O.T. from 1pm till closing, 2:15 Le Cellier lunch ressies, after that 'nada.. till Jon Secada' ...(kinda rhymes)
> 
> A meet up sounds great



Tara is there, I leave that afternoon and the Pyrate should be there as well.


----------



## Floydian

An update for those who aren't FB friends, which is odd since all of my FB friends that aren't family are from here. 

I just had my first drink since 4th of July, and realized that I'm so poor that I've been sober for two months because I can't afford to support my drinking problem. 

Brad - Poverty made me sober!


----------



## taramoz

Floydian said:


> An update for those who aren't FB friends, which is odd since all of my FB friends that aren't family are from here.
> 
> I just had my first drink since 4th of July, and realized that I'm so poor that I've been sober for two months because I can't afford to support my drinking problem.
> 
> Brad - Poverty made me sober!



This made me sad, no one should be too poor to drink...


----------



## dismem98

Floydian said:


> An update for those who aren't FB friends, which is odd since all of my FB friends that aren't family are from here.
> 
> I just had my first drink since 4th of July, and realized that I'm so poor that I've been sober for two months because I can't afford to support my drinking problem.
> 
> Brad - Poverty made me sober!





OMG you surfaced...lol
I only have fb for work so sorry I don't know what you are up to.
Hopefully you'll get out some now that the weather is nicer.
Hope to see you at the world one of these days


----------



## NJDiva

floydian said:


> an update for those who aren't fb friends, which is odd since all of my fb friends that aren't family are from here.
> 
> i just had my first drink since 4th of july, and realized that i'm so poor that i've been sober for two months because i can't afford to support my drinking problem.
> 
> Brad - poverty made me sober!



you should come out and hang with us this weekend!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Sitting in the airport while waiting on my flight to Orlando...


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sitting in the airport while waiting on my flight to Orlando...



Like!  Have fun


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sitting in the airport while waiting on my flight to Orlando...



Have a great time!!!!  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## BACON

I'm looking forward to hearing about the Wine & Dine, especially the half marathon.  It'll be at least four years until I can attend it so have fun everyone!


----------



## POTCAddict

rope drop at the MK tomorrow-I'm so excited!!!


----------



## NJDiva

POTCAddict said:


> rope drop at the MK tomorrow-I'm so excited!!!



have fun at the rope drop. I don't get in until early evening....


----------



## POTCAddict

NJDiva said:


> have fun at the rope drop. I don't get in until early evening....



Thank you!! I plan on being there most of the day- unless I'm at F&W  So maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## Floydian

dismem98 said:


> OMG you surfaced...lol
> I only have fb for work so sorry I don't know what you are up to.
> Hopefully you'll get out some now that the weather is nicer.
> Hope to see you at the world one of these days



Hey there! Sorry about last month. I really wanted to want to get out, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. Not a great time for me.


----------



## chris1013

Sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been a bit busy this past week. I just wanted to pop in and say I hope everyone going to be at WDW this weekend have a blast! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> rope drop at the MK tomorrow-I'm so excited!!!



I'm hoping to make ropedrop also, although there is some doubt, after a night of drinking rumrunners,   *,"-}*

regardless I should be in MK all day if ya wanna meet up at some point, I'm also in town thru the 14th


----------



## ssuriano

HAPPY WEEKEND TO ALL!!!!

Any and all that have sent prayers and positive vibes to my family they are much appreciated!  My grandfather passed on Wednesday night, so I've been a little MIA, but thank you to all of you.  The DIS is a great place and I love you all from the deepest part of my heart.


----------



## kgibbler20

Everyone at the 40th today have an amazing time!!!!

Hopefully we'll catch up with some of you at MNSSHP or F&W Monday!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

POTCAddict said:


> Thank you!! I plan on being there most of the day- unless I'm at F&W  So maybe I'll see you there!





NJDiva said:


> have fun at the rope drop. I don't get in until early evening....



Well today was an interesting day.  I didn't make rope drop because I was out working on getting a new car.  Met up with DC, TDB, the Pyrate and his daughter and POTCAddict near Caseys. . .then at Partners Statue met with other DISpeeps. It was fun. . .

Here is a pic of those at the Partners meet. . .sweet. . .






DC's face is hidden behind my head and my son is squatting. . .the Pyrate and his Daughter were off staking out parade photog spots. . .it was fun to meet new people and find out that some people actually think I am sometimes serious. . .(for those who know me, please refrain from blowing drinks out your nose while laughing hysterically. . .)

Anyway, it was a fun day.  POTCAddict, me, my son and Scak all headed to EPCOT for some food and wine fest fun.  We had a ball.  Brandon and I tuckered out and decided to head back home.  It was an awesome day meeting up with so many fun dissers. . .I also met up with Augie. . .that was fun for the 5 minutes of the meet. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

I cut most of my hair off today (it is between chin and shoulders now) and have an 11+ inch ponytail to donate now   I also got to go visit a friend's new baby (10 days old, we take turns taking meals to the family for usually a week, but she had a c-section).  So, not MK's 40th, but still a good day.  Oh, and my babies came back from a weeklong visit with their Grandma....when their Dad brought them in he had a pizza for them to share and a Mountain Dew for each of them.  Gee, thanks....



nurse.darcy said:


> Well today was an interesting day.  I didn't make rope drop because I was out working on getting a new car.  Met up with DC, TDB, the Pyrate and his daughter and POTCAddict near Caseys. . .then at Partners Statue met with other DISpeeps. It was fun. . .
> 
> Here is a pic of those at the Partners meet. . .sweet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's face is hidden behind my head and my son is squatting. . .the Pyrate and his Daughter were off staking out parade photog spots. . .it was fun to meet new people and find out that some people actually think I am sometimes serious. . .(for those who know me, please refrain from blowing drinks out your nose while laughing hysterically. . .)
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun day.  POTCAddict, me, my son and Scak all headed to EPCOT for some food and wine fest fun.  We had a ball.  Brandon and I tuckered out and decided to head back home.  It was an awesome day meeting up with so many fun dissers. . .I also met up with Augie. . .that was fun for the 5 minutes of the meet. . .



Sounds like a great time, I was just coming here to ask if anyone had any reports and you had just posted (hadn't even shown up in my usercp yet, lol).  Hope everyone really had a great time, I'm slaying the jealousy monster as I type


----------



## dismem98

Looks like all are having a great time.
Whoo hooo


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Well today was an interesting day.  I didn't make rope drop because I was out working on getting a new car.  Met up with DC, TDB, the Pyrate and his daughter and POTCAddict near Caseys. . .then at Partners Statue met with other DISpeeps. It was fun. . .
> 
> Here is a pic of those at the Partners meet. . .sweet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's face is hidden behind my head and my son is squatting. . .the Pyrate and his Daughter were off staking out parade photog spots. . .it was fun to meet new people and find out that some people actually think I am sometimes serious. . .(for those who know me, please refrain from blowing drinks out your nose while laughing hysterically. . .)
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun day.  POTCAddict, me, my son and Scak all headed to EPCOT for some food and wine fest fun.  We had a ball.  Brandon and I tuckered out and decided to head back home.  It was an awesome day meeting up with so many fun dissers. . .I also met up with Augie. . .that was fun for the 5 minutes of the meet. . .



Great Pic!!!!  Happy to hear that ya'll are continuing the "Meet" tradition!
We'll be there TOMORROW!!!!  About to try to "Hit the Hay" but we are too excited to sleep!!!!


----------



## POTCAddict

AWESOME time today seeing 40th festivities, enjoying f&w, riding rides, and meeting peeps! Epic fail on not seeing the 40th anniv. cupcake or merchandise!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello Disboards. . .I must say it has been a fun ride.  I love meeting new people and have enjoyed meeting all of you.  I will continue to meet new people but I am not single so may step away from the singles social club for a while. Apparently I cause problems with some. . .lol.  well one.

Love you all.


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> I will continue to meet new people but I am not single so may step away from the singles social club for a while. Apparently I cause problems with some. . .lol.  well one.



That doesn't sound very "Social" of that person


----------



## taramoz

Y'alls picture was awesome, I wish I could have met up with all of ya!  I will get to meet some soon though, I am so looking forward to thursday!  

I am gonna be there 10/6-10/11 so if you cannot make the 10/6 Cali Grill Bar drinks at 7:00 then I hope to meet ya another time while I am there!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Y'alls picture was awesome, I wish I could have met up with all of ya!  I will get to meet some soon though, I am so looking forward to thursday!
> 
> I am gonna be there 10/6-10/11 so if you cannot make the 10/6 Cali Grill Bar drinks at 7:00 then I hope to meet ya another time while I am there!



looking forward to finally meeting you


----------



## MICKEY88

DefLepard said:


> That doesn't sound very "Social" of that person



all of the Facts would indicate quite the opposite


----------



## Belle1962

Soooo jealous of everyone at the world but glad to hear ya'll are having a great time.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Its my first year in 6 not going to Disney World so depressing .Wish I could find a way to get there.


----------



## ssuriano

Hello all!  Hope you all had a great weekend and have the best start to the week you can!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Had a great time meeting today with wdwtheplacetobe and alacrity.  They are absolutely awesome peeps - here celebrating 4 years of married life thanks to a meeting through the DISboards. . .awesome.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time meeting today with wdwtheplacetobe and alacrity.  They are absolutely awesome peeps - here celebrating 4 years of married life thanks to a meeting through the DISboards. . .awesome.






Congrats to them!!  Glad you all had fun


----------



## NJDiva

hey happy campers
so I just wanted to let you know I have survived the weekend with DC and his princess! DC and I just got back from Epcot and he felt the need to put the fear of God in me by taking me on Test Track. now I will admit that the first part isn't bad at all, however when you start speeding around corners at 60 miles an hour I tend to scream a lot. I am so glad that there were children on board or there would have been other words that would have come out other than "I hate you!".So we are back at the resort getting ready to pack our stuff to leave tomorrow....well, he leaves, I have a day with the bff tomorrow then back to the park on Wednesday. I met up with the Pyrate on Saturday and he got me a 40th Anniversary pin!! such a sweetheart. 
Anyway, I just wanted to say I've had a blast so far and we got a lot a candy out of it. I'm sure there are quotes that need to be shared but I'm not sure what they were!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers
> so I just wanted to let you know I have survived the weekend with DC and his princess! DC and I just got back from Epcot and he felt the need to put the fear of God in me by taking me on Test Track. now I will admit that the first part isn't bad at all, however when you start speeding around corners at 60 miles an hour I tend to scream a lot. I am so glad that there were children on board or there would have been other words that would have come out other than "I hate you!".So we are back at the resort getting ready to pack our stuff to leave tomorrow....well, he leaves, I have a day with the bff tomorrow then back to the park on Wednesday. I met up with the Pyrate on Saturday and he got me a 40th Anniversary pin!! such a sweetheart.
> Anyway, I just wanted to say I've had a blast so far and we got a lot a candy out of it. I'm sure there are quotes that need to be shared but I'm not sure what they were!



let me know if ya wanna hit a park together, at all, tomorrow I'm hitting the Studio, since that's my favorite and I haven't been there yet this trip


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm gonna go back and catch up later when I'm not soo exhausted....



NJDiva said:


> hey happy campers
> so I just wanted to let you know I have survived the weekend with DC and his princess! DC and I just got back from Epcot and he felt the need to put the fear of God in me by taking me on Test Track. now I will admit that the first part isn't bad at all, however when you start speeding around corners at 60 miles an hour I tend to scream a lot. I am so glad that there were children on board or there would have been other words that would have come out other than "I hate you!".So we are back at the resort getting ready to pack our stuff to leave tomorrow....well, he leaves, I have a day with the bff tomorrow then back to the park on Wednesday. I met up with the Pyrate on Saturday and he got me a 40th Anniversary pin!! such a sweetheart.
> Anyway, I just wanted to say I've had a blast so far and we got a lot a candy out of it. I'm sure there are quotes that need to be shared but I'm not sure what they were!




let's see.....

"As long as there isn't a siren involved,  There's no such thing as a bad flashing."


"I didn't know you could come to MNSSHP as a streetwalker..."


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm gonna go back and catch up later when I'm not soo exhausted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's see.....
> 
> "As long as there isn't a siren involved,  There's no such thing as a bad flashing."
> 
> 
> "I didn't know you could come to MNSSHP as a streetwalker..."



I think I know the quote of the weekend, but I'm not going to post it..


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Congrats to them!!  Glad you all had fun



Hey sweetie. . .bought a new car yesterday.  Nothing fancy but it sure is pretty. . .The insurance company decided to total the red speed machine.  Paid me a pretty penny for it so had some nice bucks for something fun.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey sweetie. . .bought a new car yesterday.  Nothing fancy but it sure is pretty. . .The insurance company decided to total the red speed machine.  Paid me a pretty penny for it so had some nice bucks for something fun.




That's awesome.  So glad it all worked out.
Send me a pic of the new whels....


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey sweetie. . .bought a new car yesterday.  Nothing fancy but it sure is pretty. . .The insurance company decided to total the red speed machine.  Paid me a pretty penny for it so had some nice bucks for something fun.



Hey, good car news, awesome!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Hey, good car news, awesome!



Get your butt down here!


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> Get your butt down here!



It's getting close now!  I am super excited, DD7 and her BFF picked out their costumes for MNNSHP, CeCe and Rockie from shake it up, if anyone happens to watch endless hours of the Disney channel you will know the show!


----------



## Floydian

I hate Disney. I've been down for the past couple of months. Then yesterday I made the mistake of having a positive thought. Today that was shot to hell, and now I feel worse than ever. I hate Disney. Have a nice day.

Edit: I was going to delete all of that, but I still feel that way. Instead I'll just apologize for bringing my negativity here. I'm sorry.


----------



## ahoff

I had a nice weekend, great weather, and nice meeting some of you.  Glad I saw Darcy, although briefly outside MK.  And congrats on the new car!  I should have texted you yesterday, I would have liked to see Mel and Al, but I had to catch a plane.  Nice meeting DC, TDB, POTC and the Pirate.  And had a nice run through  some of the parks!

Here are some of the Ducks team.






So, who will be down in January?


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> That's awesome.  So glad it all worked out.
> Send me a pic of the new whels....



I will take some when I am NOT driving it in the dark. LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Hey, good car news, awesome!



Yep, though it took all day (typical) to do the deal. . .but I did get the deal I wanted.



NJDiva said:


> Get your butt down here!



Diva, when do you go home?  I haven't had a chance to meet up with you yet.



taramoz said:


> It's getting close now!  I am super excited, DD7 and her BFF picked out their costumes for MNNSHP, CeCe and Rockie from shake it up, if anyone happens to watch endless hours of the Disney channel you will know the show!



I am with Diva, hurry up and get your butt down here.



Floydian said:


> I hate Disney. I've been down for the past couple of months. Then yesterday I made the mistake of having a positive thought. Today that was shot to hell, and now I feel worse than ever. I hate Disney. Have a nice day.
> 
> Edit: I was going to delete all of that, but I still feel that way. Instead I'll just apologize for bringing my negativity here. I'm sorry.



Brad, this is an open forum.  You are allowed to bring whatever you want here. You really should call sometime. . .



ahoff said:


> I had a nice weekend, great weather, and nice meeting some of you.  Glad I saw Darcy, although briefly outside MK.  And congrats on the new car!  I should have texted you yesterday, I would have liked to see Mel and Al, but I had to catch a plane.  Nice meeting DC, TDB, POTC and the Pirate.  And had a nice run through  some of the parks!
> 
> So, who will be down in January?



I thought you might call on Sunday, though we spent all day in AK on Sunday walking on rides.  It was a really nice time.  Next time I will call or text and we can meet at the blue bus.  And of course I will be here in January. . .I live here.


----------



## taramoz

only 2 days, I am so ready!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> only 2 days, I am so ready!



woohooo !!!  can't wait to met you


----------



## ssuriano

Happy Tuesday everyone!  Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## Bethislucy

Do any of you other single folks want to slap your married/couple friends and family. They act like it's so easy to go out and just pick up a date. I guess it is if you want trash but come on geeze. Ok vent over. Hello everyone hope your having a wonderful day.


----------



## DefLepard

Bethislucy said:


> Do any of you other single folks want to slap your married/couple friends and family. They act like it's so easy to go out and just pick up a date. I guess it is if you want trash but come on geeze. Ok vent over. Hello everyone hope your having a wonderful day.



Don't let them make you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 or smiley will eat your cursor


----------



## DCTooTall

Finally to try and catch up.... This is going to be painful.   



Floydian said:


> An update for those who aren't FB friends, which is odd since all of my FB friends that aren't family are from here.
> 
> I just had my first drink since 4th of July, and realized that I'm so poor that I've been sober for two months because I can't afford to support my drinking problem.
> 
> Brad - Poverty made me sober!





taramoz said:


> This made me sad, no one should be too poor to drink...



 I agree.   You should be too Drunk to Pour,   Not too Poor to Drink.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sitting in the airport while waiting on my flight to Orlando...







kgibbler20 said:


> Everyone at the 40th today have an amazing time!!!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll catch up with some of you at MNSSHP or F&W Monday!!!



40th was a LONG but fun day.   We slept very well that night.



nurse.darcy said:


> Well today was an interesting day.  I didn't make rope drop because I was out working on getting a new car.  Met up with DC, TDB, the Pyrate and his daughter and POTCAddict near Caseys. . .then at Partners Statue met with other DISpeeps. It was fun. . .
> 
> Here is a pic of those at the Partners meet. . .sweet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's face is hidden behind my head and my son is squatting. . .the Pyrate and his Daughter were off staking out parade photog spots. . .it was fun to meet new people and find out that some people actually think I am sometimes serious. . .(for those who know me, please refrain from blowing drinks out your nose while laughing hysterically. . .)
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun day.  POTCAddict, me, my son and Scak all headed to EPCOT for some food and wine fest fun.  We had a ball.  Brandon and I tuckered out and decided to head back home.  It was an awesome day meeting up with so many fun dissers. . .I also met up with Augie. . .that was fun for the 5 minutes of the meet. . .



 HAHA!  I did good hiding from the Camera!   (I really do hate having my picture taken.    )

  Sooooo.......   When's Scak's article coming out?  I'd love to read it.




DIS_MERI said:


> I cut most of my hair off today (it is between chin and shoulders now) and have an 11+ inch ponytail to donate now   I also got to go visit a friend's new baby (10 days old, we take turns taking meals to the family for usually a week, but she had a c-section).  So, not MK's 40th, but still a good day.  Oh, and my babies came back from a weeklong visit with their Grandma....when their Dad brought them in he had a pizza for them to share and a Mountain Dew for each of them.  Gee, thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great time, I was just coming here to ask if anyone had any reports and you had just posted (hadn't even shown up in my usercp yet, lol).  Hope everyone really had a great time, I'm slaying the jealousy monster as I type



  Welcome back stranger.     We missed you.



POTCAddict said:


> AWESOME time today seeing 40th festivities, enjoying f&w, riding rides, and meeting peeps! Epic fail on not seeing the 40th anniv. cupcake or merchandise!!!!



  Seriously!  How the hell do you run out of all the 40th anniversary merch....INCLUDING CUPCAKES!....  In only 30min!?!

 Reporter guy never called me on Sunday btw....




taramoz said:


> Y'alls picture was awesome, I wish I could have met up with all of ya!  I will get to meet some soon though, I am so looking forward to thursday!
> 
> I am gonna be there 10/6-10/11 so if you cannot make the 10/6 Cali Grill Bar drinks at 7:00 then I hope to meet ya another time while I am there!



  If push comes to shove,   I'm sure we could arranged to meet up at some point for lunch or something when I finally make my Houston visit.    You and TDB should get together anyways sometime.



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Its my first year in 6 not going to Disney World so depressing .Wish I could find a way to get there.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igL13OJquXE



MICKEY88 said:


> I think I know the quote of the weekend, but I'm not going to post it..







ahoff said:


> I had a nice weekend, great weather, and nice meeting some of you.  Glad I saw Darcy, although briefly outside MK.  And congrats on the new car!  I should have texted you yesterday, I would have liked to see Mel and Al, but I had to catch a plane.  Nice meeting DC, TDB, POTC and the Pirate.  And had a nice run through  some of the parks!
> 
> Here are some of the Ducks team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who will be down in January?



 Ditto... It was great meeting up with everyone this weekend.  

Oh...  and I'm the one with the supposed Harem Rep?   Seems to me that you may qualify as well.



ssuriano said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!  Hope everyone's week is off to a great start.



  Week was off to a great start,  Only to first have the  leave...  and then to have me back home and at work today.   



Bethislucy said:


> Do any of you other single folks want to slap your married/couple friends and family. They act like it's so easy to go out and just pick up a date. I guess it is if you want trash but come on geeze. Ok vent over. Hello everyone hope your having a wonderful day.



For years.    Also doesn't help that finding Solo entertainment isn't easy either.


----------



## ssuriano

Bethislucy said:


> Do any of you other single folks want to slap your married/couple friends and family. They act like it's so easy to go out and just pick up a date. I guess it is if you want trash but come on geeze. Ok vent over. Hello everyone hope your having a wonderful day.



All the time, I try not to let it get the best of me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Finally to try and catch up.... This is going to be painful.
> 
> 2.  I agree.   You should be too Drunk to Pour,   Not too Poor to Drink.
> 
> 3.  HAHA!  I did good hiding from the Camera!   (I really do hate having my picture taken.    )
> 
> 4.  Sooooo.......   When's Scak's article coming out?  I'd love to read it.
> 
> 5. Seriously!  How the hell do you run out of all the 40th anniversary merch....INCLUDING CUPCAKES!....  In only 30min!?!
> 
> 6.  Oh...  and I'm the one with the supposed Harem Rep?   Seems to me that you may qualify as well.



1.  Remember, its not necessary to catch up. . .only join in. . .that is what we decided way back when. . .

2.  I love this. . .my new fave quote. . .

3.  If I knew you had your face hidden behind my head I would have ducked down. Getting Brandon to pose for pix is much harder. . .lol.

4.  I honestly don't know.  Its an editorial, and from what I know, writers turn in editorials when they need extra money. . .lol.  They come up with a concept and sell it to get a stipend to do their "research".  The publisher gets anxious when their money feels like it has been spent foolishly because the article doesn't show up when they expect. Scak is a nice guy. . .I think he and POTCaddict hit it off. . . food and wine does things to peeps. . .lol.

5.  Well I am glad I didn't stick around then if I wasn't going to be able to partake. . .lol.  Though really, my only thought was for food and wine.

6.  Augie has secrets he rarely lets out till you see a photo of him. . .then all is revealed. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bethislucy said:


> Do any of you other single folks want to slap your married/couple friends and family. They act like it's so easy to go out and just pick up a date. I guess it is if you want trash but come on geeze. Ok vent over. Hello everyone hope your having a wonderful day.



Seriously, no one makes issue of it any more in my family. . .they haven't for years.  Pay it no mind. . .it is your life. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Remember, its not necessary to catch up. . .only join in. . .that is what we decided way back when. . .
> 
> 2.  I love this. . .my new fave quote. . .
> 
> 3.  If I knew you had your face hidden behind my head I would have ducked down. Getting Brandon to pose for pix is much harder. . .lol.
> 
> 4.  I honestly don't know.  Its an editorial, and from what I know, writers turn in editorials when they need extra money. . .lol.  They come up with a concept and sell it to get a stipend to do their "research".  The publisher gets anxious when their money feels like it has been spent foolishly because the article doesn't show up when they expect. Scak is a nice guy. . .I think he and POTCaddict hit it off. . . food and wine does things to peeps. . .lol.
> 
> 5.  Well I am glad I didn't stick around then if I wasn't going to be able to partake. . .lol.  Though really, my only thought was for food and wine.
> 
> 6.  Augie has secrets he rarely lets out till you see a photo of him. . .then all is revealed. . .lol.




1.  It's not necessary....  But I still feel almost an obligation.

   .... at least when there are things worth responding too.

3.  I'm good at hiding.   And I was ducking down a bit so I wouldn't tower over everyone to begin with.  

4.  Well... Rachel,   think you could ask for us?   

5.  Frozen dragon colada........yum!

6.  So I see....


----------



## taramoz

Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person


----------



## dismem98

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person




Have an awesome time


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person



Have Fun,  And don't forget Kim Possible and KidCot stations are wonderful ways to keep the young ones busy while you enjoy Food and Wine.  





oh Blue!   I saw this and thought of you.   http://www.hulu.com/watch/284936/saturday-night-live-snl-digital-short-stomp#s-p1-sr-i2


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person



have a safe trip...see you soon...


----------



## ToddRN

Only 7 days until WDW!!!  Wooohooo


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person



Looking forward to meeting up with you at Cali Grill. . .my son and Tony will be with me. . .Have a safe flight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person



Have a safe trip! Try the dragon berry colada. It's at the Caribbean booth.


----------



## DefLepard

Tara & Darcy 
Last time I was @ the California Grill I had the "Sashimi" and it was yummy the "Triple Cheese Flatbread" also caught my eye, you might try that too..

I like doing what I call the Appetizer run, 1 drink + 1 Appetizer then move on to the next place, it's really fun..

1 wakeup then E.P.C.O.T. + Jon Secada + Fife & Drum Tavern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Need a fresh drink after each concert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be wearing my Disboards Lime Green Mickey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya never know who ya might run into..

Wonderful weekend to all


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have a safe trip! Try the dragon berry colada. It's at the Caribbean booth.



 



DefLepard said:


> Tara & Darcy
> Last time I was @ the California Grill I had the "Sashimi" and it was yummy the "Triple Cheese Flatbread" also caught my eye, you might try that too..
> 
> I like doing what I call the Appetizer run, 1 drink + 1 Appetizer then move on to the next place, it's really fun..
> 
> 1 wakeup then E.P.C.O.T. + Jon Secada + Fife & Drum Tavern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a fresh drink after each concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing my Disboards Lime Green Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya never know who ya might run into..
> 
> Wonderful weekend to all




Try the Red Stag Lemonade at the Fife and Drum.    The Lobster Roll and claw over on the other side of the American Pavilion is also quite tasty.  (Plus there are a few more beer choices if you are a beer fan.)


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Try the Red Stag Lemonade at the Fife and Drum.    The Lobster Roll and claw over on the other side of the American Pavilion is also quite tasty.  (Plus there are a few more beer choices if you are a beer fan.)



Will do kind Sir, that lobster roll looks amazing, <3 beer


----------



## ssuriano

taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person



Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

Soooo....  Tara... CT...   Diva...  Dis_Meri....  anybody in the mood for a trip in November?    I found out today that one of people who were going to join me in November has backed out due to a work commitment,    and it doesn't looks like there is any extra availability for a smaller room size right now for me to downgrade into.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo....  Tara... CT...   Diva...  Dis_Meri....  anybody in the mood for a trip in November?    I found out today that one of people who were going to join me in November has backed out due to a work commitment,    and it doesn't looks like there is any extra availability for a smaller room size right now for me to downgrade into.



DC, so many people going to be here at that time.  I have dinner ressies with 3 peeps.  If the usuals are not going to take you up, I might be able to find you a suitable person for 2nd room. . .don't worry, it will be someone I already have met and know. . .lol.

In other words, no axe murderers. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sadly I wasn't able to meet up with Taramoz, Diva and the Pyrate last night.  Was a bit worn out from a day at Aquatica with Matterhorn and my crew (read:  Too much sun).  Hopefully, I will get a chance to meet up with Tara this weekend.  Gotta work today though. . .no fun. . .then play all weekend.


----------



## chris1013

Everyone is having so much fun in WDW or soon to be there. I want to be jealous but at least I have vacation soon even if it isn't WDW. Still hoping to make it to WDW in December. My friend is there now, and if she doesn't spend all her money there now (haha), maybe I can convince her to go with me. 

In other exciting news, I found out a few days ago that I passed the IL bar exam.  So looks like I will be celebrating a lot on my vacation.


----------



## ToddRN

Hope everyone has a great time on their trip!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

chris1013 said:


> Everyone is having so much fun in WDW or soon to be there. I want to be jealous but at least I have vacation soon even if it isn't WDW. Still hoping to make it to WDW in December. My friend is there now, and if she doesn't spend all her money there now (haha), maybe I can convince her to go with me.
> 
> In other exciting news, I found out a few days ago that I passed the IL bar exam.  So looks like I will be celebrating a lot on my vacation.



Congrats!


----------



## Floydian

It's funny, all these people running around the parks that are just a few miles from my apartment, and the only time I've left home in the past three months is for groceries and doctor visits.


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> It's funny, all these people running around the parks that are just a few miles from my apartment, and the only time I've left home in the past three months is for groceries and doctor visits.



Sounds to me like someone needs to go have some fun at Disney!  





On an unrelated note....

Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.

Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....  

The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to go have some fun at Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note....
> 
> Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.
> 
> Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....
> 
> The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?



stepping up from what you are used to a 3gs would be a big upgrade


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> stepping up from what you are used to a 3gs would be a big upgrade



Yup....

  But gotta justify the $$$....  and since I'd be locking myself into a contract,   want to make sure I don't screw myself.


----------



## dismem98

MICKEY88 said:


> stepping up from what you are used to a 3gs would be a big upgrade




hahahahaha

Seriously go for the 4gs.  I've been with ATT forever and love it.  In fact trying to justify the new phone but may have to wait til my next upgrade in spring.


----------



## Mickey_fan_4_life

Hey everyone!  New to the thread.  Thought I'd say hi!  I'm going to go post in the profile page now...


----------



## DCTooTall

Mickey_fan_4_life said:


> Hey everyone!  New to the thread.  Thought I'd say hi!  I'm going to go post in the profile page now...



 to the thread.   pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to go have some fun at Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note....
> 
> Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.
> 
> Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....
> 
> The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?



Get a Droid. The Android OS is far superior to the iOS and has far more free apps plus you can upgrade the memory and change out the battery unlike on an iPhone. 


We made it to Tucson safely and are staying with my parents for the time being. We hopefully start our new jobs on Wednesday. Hope everyone made it home safe from WDW and had a great time!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Get a Droid. The Android OS is far superior to the iOS and has far more free apps plus you can upgrade the memory and change out the battery unlike on an iPhone.
> 
> 
> We made it to Tucson safely and are staying with my parents for the time being. We hopefully start our new jobs on Wednesday. Hope everyone made it home safe from WDW and had a great time!



glad to hear you made it safely,

I'm still in Orlando 'till next Saturday, hoping the rain stops soon..


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to go have some fun at Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note....
> 
> Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.
> 
> Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....
> 
> The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?



I was with Sprint for many years before going to AT&T for the iPhone, I miss Sprint so much, AT&T is just not as good.


----------



## taramoz

Hi all, we are here at WDW, had a great day today despite the constant rain.  We are going out tomorrow expecting much of the same, and it will be great!


----------



## dismem98

No rain for over 5 months....
MLB playoffs for th Rangers and it pours....

Thank you for the rain but please let the game go on!!!!


----------



## karice2

Hello Solo's, I am finally back. Work has been so crazy. I am in my 6 week planning period for my next trip. 6 months has flew by so quickly and I don't have nearly enough stuff planned for the two weeks I will be there. I hate that part.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Saw MANY Disers and enjoyed Food and Wine and the Halloween Party.  Also saw a FIRST in the 27 trips I've made!  Leftie (the GATOR) (no right arm) swimming in the water between Frontierland and Tom Sawyer's Island!!!


Met Darcy in Italy and walking back that night, ran into DIVA and DC!

The second day of EPCOT, we ran into Chris and Tracey (earlier graduates of the Singles Board)  They are from Canada, he moved across country 1400 miles to be with her!

Nice to see all of you!


----------



## NJDiva

karice2 said:


> Hello Solo's, I am finally back. Work has been so crazy. I am in my 6 week planning period for my next trip. 6 months has flew by so quickly and I don't have nearly enough stuff planned for the two weeks I will be there. I hate that part.


OMG where have you been??  We missed you! So glad you're back.working on being down there in december ....


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Saw MANY Disers and enjoyed Food and Wine and the Halloween Party.  Also saw a FIRST in the 27 trips I've made!  Leftie (the GATOR) (no right arm) swimming in the water between Frontierland and Tom Sawyer's Island!!!
> 
> 
> Met Darcy in Italy and walking back that night, ran into DIVA and DC!
> 
> The second day of EPCOT, we ran into Chris and Tracey (earlier graduates of the Singles Board)  They are from Canada, he moved across country 1400 miles to be with her!
> 
> Nice to see all of you!



Hey girlie. . .nice to meet you and your man.  I would have come and played more but ya know. . .life gives you stuff to do when you actually live here. . .Parks had to wait for me to catch up. . . You and your guy are awesome.  Fun meetup.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girlie. . .nice to meet you and your man.  I would have come and played more but ya know. . .life gives you stuff to do when you actually live here. . .Parks had to wait for me to catch up. . . You and your guy are awesome.  Fun meetup.



Congrats on the new car!  I'm excited to see the friendships and relationships that have formed on this thread!  We sat by our fountain at the airport that we used to spend the last few minutes around before our flights left at MCO while we were dating.  

Ya'll take care!


----------



## Belle1962

Happy Columbus Day to everyone.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey sweetie. . .bought a new car yesterday.  Nothing fancy but it sure is pretty. . .The insurance company decided to total the red speed machine.  Paid me a pretty penny for it so had some nice bucks for something fun.


It is always fun to have a new car.  You deserve it!


taramoz said:


> Been packing my bag and checking that I have everything!!!  DW here I come tomorrow, so pumped!  Cannot wait to meet many of you in person


I'm a little late, but hope you have a fantastic time even though it is raining.


DCTooTall said:


> Soooo....  Tara... CT...   Diva...  Dis_Meri....  anybody in the mood for a trip in November?    I found out today that one of people who were going to join me in November has backed out due to a work commitment,    and it doesn't looks like there is any extra availability for a smaller room size right now for me to downgrade into.


Sorry, I already have planned a couple of vacation days this month and then several more in Dec and don't have anymore time. Good luck that you find someone to fill the room. 


DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to go have some fun at Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note....
> 
> Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.
> 
> Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....
> 
> The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?


I LOVE my iPhone and can't imagine going through the day without it.  Now after playing with an iPad I want one of those too.  


dismem98 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> Seriously go for the 4gs.  I've been with ATT forever and love it.  In fact trying to justify the new phone but may have to wait til my next upgrade in spring.


I want the new one too, but I'm not sure about my next upgrade...


bluedevilinaz said:


> Get a Droid. The Android OS is far superior to the iOS and has far more free apps plus you can upgrade the memory and change out the battery unlike on an iPhone.
> 
> 
> We made it to Tucson safely and are staying with my parents for the time being. We hopefully start our new jobs on Wednesday. Hope everyone made it home safe from WDW and had a great time!


Good luck with your next adventure in Tucson....


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Saw MANY Disers and enjoyed Food and Wine and the Halloween Party.  Also saw a FIRST in the 27 trips I've made!  Leftie (the GATOR) (no right arm) swimming in the water between Frontierland and Tom Sawyer's Island!!!
> 
> 
> Met Darcy in Italy and walking back that night, ran into DIVA and DC!
> 
> The second day of EPCOT, we ran into Chris and Tracey (earlier graduates of the Singles Board)  They are from Canada, he moved across country 1400 miles to be with her!
> 
> Nice to see all of you!



Leftie the gator sounds like something I might want to check out the next time I am in MK...hehe
I didn't realize that people graduated from the Singles board...Nice to know that there is a name for such folks....


I hope that everyone is great...I have been very busy and just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Happy Monday and for anyone that has today off...Enjoy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Congrats on the new car!  I'm excited to see the friendships and relationships that have formed on this thread!  We sat by our fountain at the airport that we used to spend the last few minutes around before our flights left at MCO while we were dating.
> 
> Ya'll take care!



Hey girlie. . .glad to meet you.  Had fun reminscing about the past boards. . .glad we all moved up. . .see you next trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hi all, we are here at WDW, had a great day today despite the constant rain.  We are going out tomorrow expecting much of the same, and it will be great!



 Hope you are having a great time down there.  




karice2 said:


> Hello Solo's, I am finally back. Work has been so crazy. I am in my 6 week planning period for my next trip. 6 months has flew by so quickly and I don't have nearly enough stuff planned for the two weeks I will be there. I hate that part.



Great thing about Disney....   Even if you don't plan what to do,  there is always plenty that you can discover while down there to keep you occupied.


----------



## jesemeca

nurse.darcy said:


> Well today was an interesting day.  I didn't make rope drop because I was out working on getting a new car.  Met up with DC, TDB, the Pyrate and his daughter and POTCAddict near Caseys. . .then at Partners Statue met with other DISpeeps. It was fun. . .
> 
> Here is a pic of those at the Partners meet. . .sweet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC's face is hidden behind my head and my son is squatting. . .the Pyrate and his Daughter were off staking out parade photog spots. . .it was fun to meet new people and find out that some people actually think I am sometimes serious. . .(for those who know me, please refrain from blowing drinks out your nose while laughing hysterically. . .)
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun day.  POTCAddict, me, my son and Scak all headed to EPCOT for some food and wine fest fun.  We had a ball.  Brandon and I tuckered out and decided to head back home.  It was an awesome day meeting up with so many fun dissers. . .I also met up with Augie. . .that was fun for the 5 minutes of the meet. . .



It was nice meeting everyone. Unfortunately, I don't remember who everyone in the picture is. If I could get a lineup of who is who, I would love it. I should be starting my trip report soon and want to make sure I include everyone.


----------



## DCTooTall

jesemeca said:


> It was nice meeting everyone. Unfortunately, I don't remember who everyone in the picture is. If I could get a lineup of who is who, I would love it. I should be starting my trip report soon and want to make sure I include everyone.



The blonde on the left side in the brown shirt is Rachel...aka POTCAddict.

Next to her in the shorts is "scak".  (Steve?   Don't remember if that's right.  Darcy?)

The Girl in the back next to scak is Louisa... aka TexasDisneyBelle.

Then you've got me hiding in the back (Daryl) who was the tall guy wearing the Dopey Tshirt.  (Dopey.. as in the Dwarf.  Not Dopey as in stupid looking.   )

The Head I'm hiding behind is Darcy (nurse.darcy)

And kneeling in front of Darcy is her son.


----------



## jesemeca

DCTooTall said:


> The blonde on the left side in the brown shirt is Rachel...aka POTCAddict.
> 
> Next to her in the shorts is "scak".  (Steve?   Don't remember if that's right.  Darcy?)
> 
> The Girl in the back next to scak is Louisa... aka TexasDisneyBelle.
> 
> Then you've got me hiding in the back (Daryl) who was the tall guy wearing the Dopey Tshirt.  (Dopey.. as in the Dwarf.  Not Dopey as in stupid looking.   )
> 
> The Head I'm hiding behind is Darcy (nurse.darcy)
> 
> And kneeling in front of Darcy is her son.



Thanks!


----------



## POTCAddict

Hello peeps! Got my car so I've been out exploring the area. (sidenote: convertibles are a blast!) Going to Disney this weekend with my work family and put the finishing touches on my mini- vacay with my real family (parents) and BFF. Which will include MNSSHP- any suggestions on costumes?? Saw an awesome idea a while back wearing villain shirts and masks but can't decide if I wanna go all out... Hope you folks visiting this week are having fun despite the weather. Who's gonna be here the beginning of Nov? I want to do f&w the last two Saturdays of the festival; anybody want to meet up??


----------



## DCTooTall

POTCAddict said:


> Hello peeps! Got my car so I've been out exploring the area. (sidenote: convertibles are a blast!) Going to Disney this weekend with my work family and put the finishing touches on my mini- vacay with my real family (parents) and BFF. Which will include MNSSHP- any suggestions on costumes?? Saw an awesome idea a while back wearing villain shirts and masks but can't decide if I wanna go all out... Hope you folks visiting this week are having fun despite the weather. Who's gonna be here the beginning of Nov? I want to do f&w the last two Saturdays of the festival; anybody want to meet up??



I arrive on November 5th (thinking about maybe hitting up CityWalk that night though...)... and there is supposed to be a meet at EPCOT on the 12th  (info is in the "name your dates" thread).


As for costume suggestions....   it really depends on how all out you want to go.  when we went i noticed a lot of mouseketters (white shirt with your first name and wearing mickey ears.).

I also noticed some great ones like Flo from the progressive commercials,   and the 3 people wearing white shirts/pants,   with mouse ears, sunglasses, and a little tail while walking with a cane.  (3 blind mice).


Just remember,  you don't want to be the person that someone sees and goes, "I didn't know you could come as a streetwalker.".


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

POTCAddict said:


> Hello peeps! Got my car so I've been out exploring the area. (sidenote: convertibles are a blast!) Going to Disney this weekend with my work family and put the finishing touches on my mini- *vacay with my real family (parents) and BFF. Which will include MNSSHP- any suggestions on costumes??* Saw an awesome idea a while back wearing villain shirts and masks but can't decide if I wanna go all out... Hope you folks visiting this week are having fun despite the weather. Who's gonna be here the beginning of Nov? I want to do f&w the last two Saturdays of the festival; anybody want to meet up??



We saw several "Chain Gangs"  ---just black and white striped---looked comfy.  6 ladies dressed as a bunch of flowers...Some petals for hats, face painted.


----------



## MICKEY88

Stuck on Pirates. With Taramoz. N kids. Lol


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I arrive on November 5th (thinking about maybe hitting up CityWalk that night though...)... and there is supposed to be a meet at EPCOT on the 12th  (info is in the "name your dates" thread).
> 
> 
> As for costume suggestions....   it really depends on how all out you want to go.  when we went i noticed a lot of mouseketters (white shirt with your first name and wearing mickey ears.).
> 
> I also noticed some great ones like Flo from the progressive commercials,   and the 3 people wearing white shirts/pants,   with mouse ears, sunglasses, and a little tail while walking with a cane.  (3 blind mice).
> 
> 
> Just remember,  you don't want to be the person that someone sees and goes, *"I didn't know you could come as a streetwalker.".   *



OMG best quote ever....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

NJDiva said:


> OMG best quote ever....



I agree.

How was Test Track???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Stuck on Pirates. With Taramoz. N kids. Lol



  I blame George.

  And we expect Pics.   



NJDiva said:


> OMG best quote ever....





wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I agree.
> 
> How was Test Track???




 You can thank TDB for that wonderful quote.  


And Test track was awesome.

although I did have my life threatened by the person next to me.   the kids in the car were laughing at it though.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> And you can thank TDB for that wonderful quote.
> 
> 
> And Test track was awesome.
> 
> although I did have my life threatened by the person next to me.   the kids in the car were laughing at it though.



Thanks TDB...there were some questionable people at Thursday night's Party!

I can see the threatening now....very vividly!   Nice to see ya'll in person!


----------



## MICKEY88

I have pics of my latest inductees to my pyrate crew


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> As for costume suggestions....   it really depends on how all out you want to go.  when we went i noticed a lot of mouseketters (white shirt with your first name and wearing mickey ears.).



Last year my family went as Disney villians...t-shirt with a slogan for each villian and a mask.


----------



## NJDiva

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I agree.
> 
> How was Test Track???





DCTooTall said:


> I blame George.
> 
> And we expect Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank TDB for that wonderful quote.
> 
> 
> And Test track was awesome.
> 
> although I did have my life threatened by the person next to me.   the kids in the car were laughing at it though.





See I didn't see it as a threat....more like a promise. and had we not had other little ears around, I probably would have said worse.
All in all it wasn't bad, I may do it again.....MAY!


----------



## POTCAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I arrive on November 5th (thinking about maybe hitting up CityWalk that night though...)... and there is supposed to be a meet at EPCOT on the 12th  (info is in the "name your dates" thread).
> 
> 
> As for costume suggestions....   it really depends on how all out you want to go.  when we went i noticed a lot of mouseketters (white shirt with your first name and wearing mickey ears.).
> 
> I also noticed some great ones like Flo from the progressive commercials,   and the 3 people wearing white shirts/pants,   with mouse ears, sunglasses, and a little tail while walking with a cane.  (3 blind mice).
> 
> 
> Just remember,  you don't want to be the person that someone sees and goes, "I didn't know you could come as a streetwalker.".



Awesome, I'm gonna investigate the meet on the 12th and see if I can join. And thanks for the costume suggestions. I'll keep that last bit of advice in mind. 



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We saw several "Chain Gangs"  ---just black and white striped---looked comfy.  6 ladies dressed as a bunch of flowers...Some petals for hats, face painted.



Comfy is good!



MICKEY88 said:


> Stuck on Pirates. With Taramoz. N kids. Lol



This has happened to me!! At the thunderstorm and skeleton part with my 6 yr old autistic cousin. 



CoasterAddict said:


> Last year my family went as Disney villians...t-shirt with a slogan for each villian and a mask.



yes!! I love this!!! I thought that was you but I couldn't remember and I was on my phone so I couldn't look for it.


----------



## ahoff

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Saw MANY Disers and enjoyed Food and Wine and the Halloween Party.  Also saw a FIRST in the 27 trips I've made!  Leftie (the GATOR) (no right arm) swimming in the water between Frontierland and Tom Sawyer's Island!!!



Hi Mel,  wish I had texted Darcy on Sunday, would have liked to have seen you and Al again!



POTCAddict said:


> Hello peeps! Got my car so I've been out exploring the area. (sidenote: convertibles are a blast!) Going to Disney this weekend with my work family and put the finishing touches on my mini- vacay with my real family (parents) and BFF. Which will include MNSSHP- any suggestions on costumes?? Saw an awesome idea a while back wearing villain shirts and masks but can't decide if I wanna go all out... Hope you folks visiting this week are having fun despite the weather. Who's gonna be here the beginning of Nov? I want to do f&w the last two Saturdays of the festival; anybody want to meet up??



Have to agree, convertibles are the best, especially down there.  They are good for a few months here, but still a good time.  No November for me, will be back down in January.  Forgot to mention, go on the WISH boards for any advice and encouragement, in fact, visit the Ducks team and join in!  There are several there that are going down for the Princess.



MICKEY88 said:


> Stuck on Pirates. With Taramoz. N kids. Lol



Happened to me once, hearing "dead men tell no tales" over and over for way too long gets to you.......


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Last year my family went as Disney VILLAINS


  CG!!!  We tried Pumpkin Funnel cake 1st...at your recommendation!  Thanks!



ahoff said:


> Hi Mel,  wish I had texted Darcy on Sunday, would have liked to have seen you and Al again!



Awww....that would have been neat!  We'll have to try again!


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> Happened to me once, hearing "dead men tell no tales" over and over for way too long gets to you.......



funny thing is, the whole time we were stuck, i was thinking I'm probably the only one enjoying this song, and the only one who won't be annoyed by it playing in my head long after the ride has ended........


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> CG!!!  We tried Pumpkin Funnel cake 1st...at your recommendation!  Thanks!


You're welcome. Isn't it sooo much better than the regular version?


----------



## CoasterAddict

POTCAddict said:


> yes!! I love this!!! I thought that was you but I couldn't remember and I was on my phone so I couldn't look for it.



Yep. Bonus--they pack well. OK, except for the feathers, but even that wasn't too bad. I think Scar turned out best.


----------



## ssuriano

Hope everyone had a fun filled weekend, I know I sure did.


----------



## POTCAddict

ahoff said:


> Have to agree, convertibles are the best, especially down there.  They are good for a few months here, but still a good time.  No November for me, will be back down in January.  Forgot to mention, go on the WISH boards for any advice and encouragement, in fact, visit the Ducks team and join in!  There are several there that are going down for the Princess.



You're coming in January for marathon weekend?? I am planning on being around that weekend. I have lurked on the WISH board when I first started running but I don't know why I didn't think to check back there. 



MICKEY88 said:


> funny thing is, the whole time we were stuck, i was thinking I'm probably the only one enjoying this song, and the only one who won't be annoyed by it playing in my head long after the ride has ended........



I LOVE that song. It's my ringtone! 



CoasterAddict said:


> Yep. Bonus--they pack well. OK, except for the feathers, but even that wasn't too bad. I think Scar turned out best.



 I'll watch out for the feathers.


----------



## CoasterAddict

POTCAddict said:


> You're coming in January for marathon weekend?? I am planning on being around that weekend. I have lurked on the WISH board when I first started running but I don't know why I didn't think to check back there.



Me too. Drinks after?


----------



## ahoff

POTCAddict said:


> You're coming in January for marathon weekend?? I am planning on being around that weekend. I have lurked on the WISH board when I first started running but I don't know why I didn't think to check back there.



Yes, doing the Half again.  This will be #3



CoasterAddict said:


> Me too. Drinks after?


You bet!  You are doing he Full again, right?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> You bet!  You are doing he Full again, right?


 Kind of.  My sis and I are doing the half and the relay.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> You're welcome. Isn't it sooo much better than the regular version?



YES!!!!!  All sorts of *other* yummy stuff at F&W this year.  

And we had our traditional dinner at Bistro de Paris on the last night.  This time it was for our 4th Anniversary!  Time flies!

We're planning on F&G in the Spring....any chance that you're there in May?  I'm waiting on vacation approval, so I don't exactly know when.


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> YES!!!!!  All sorts of *other* yummy stuff at F&W this year.
> 
> And we had our traditional dinner at Bistro de Paris on the last night.  This time it was for our 4th Anniversary!  Time flies!
> 
> We're planning on F&G in the Spring....any chance that you're there in May?  I'm waiting on vacation approval, so I don't exactly know when.



Spring is tricky in my world. Let me know when you have dates, though. It would be great to see y'all again.


----------



## POTCAddict

CoasterAddict said:


> Me too. Drinks after?





ahoff said:


> Yes, doing the Half again.  This will be #3
> 
> 
> You bet!  You are doing he Full again, right?



Yes!! You guys run and I'll drink. Don't worry, I'll save you some for after.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> Stuck on Pirates. With Taramoz. N kids. Lol



It is now the hated ride!  We are enjoying our last day at HS, going home tonight...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> It is now the hated ride!  We are enjoying our last day at HS, going home tonight...



How can you hate Pirates?!      Are you jealous of the red head?  


Have a safe flight.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> It is now the hated ride!  We are enjoying our last day at HS, going home tonight...



hated  ?? that is just wrong


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> How can you hate Pirates?!      Are you jealous of the red head?
> 
> 
> Have a safe flight.



LOL 

the redhead can't compare to taramoz  she's awesome


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> It is now the hated ride!  We are enjoying our last day at HS, going home tonight...



awww...that sucks. hope the girls had a good time. dinner was awesome but it didn't compare to the company. it was so great hanging out with you... 


MICKEY88 said:


> LOL
> 
> the redhead can't compare to taramoz  she's awesome



totally agree!! she absolutely rocks! And her daughter is such a cutie pie!


----------



## ToddRN

He everyone- flying out in the am- it's finally here!!!!!   Wooooohooooo


----------



## TheBigE

Hello all and again let me be the first to welcome everyone to HUMP Day.   The weekend is in sight.  I have been very busy here.....




DCTooTall said:


> On an unrelated note....
> 
> Once again I'm seriously debating getting a smart phone.... Finally.
> 
> Looking at possible the JesusPhone 4 or 4s (AKA... IPhone)....    ATT and Verizon I can get it with my work discounts with about a $90/mo monthly (Verizon is a bit cheaper).....   But with Sprint... I'd be able to get one with only a $63 month fee....and get unlimited data in the process.....
> 
> The question is... do I want to go the Sprint route....        What do you guys think?   and should I go for the 16gig 4s?   or do you think a 4 would do me fine?



Sorta like a Chevy vs Ford Argument here.   Personally, I believe Verizon to have the best service and I used them when I was in the US.   Plus they are rolling out the 4G service in the states, super fast data connections.  I think Sprint maybe there too, just not sure the coverage as of yet.  

With regards to the data, with WiFi almost everywhere I am pretty much never using data over my cell service.   I am connected most of the day (when I am in the office) to the Wifi and likewise at home.  So my data usage is minimal.     I have 1 GB of data on my plan here and vary rarely do I ever reach that limit.   I think this is a similar case in the US, so for me the most important part is data/cell signal coverage.   

iPhone - I think is a great product and it just works, if you don't want to fiddle around or have the desire to dig in deeper.  Plus there are many applications out there that take advantage of two users haveing iPhones.   This will be even more obvious when iOS5 hits the streets (today, but I am not counting ).    The iPhone 4GS will be a nice product with improved processor and camera, but it will also drop the cost of the iPhone 4 which is just as strong of a product.   I have a host of iDevices and love them all and they all integrate well.   

There are times when I think about the Droid and some of the flexibility that it has, but not sure it is all worth it.   So in the end my Vote is an iPhone from Verizon.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Get a Droid. The Android OS is far superior to the iOS and has far more free apps plus you can upgrade the memory and change out the battery unlike on an iPhone.
> 
> 
> We made it to Tucson safely and are staying with my parents for the time being. We hopefully start our new jobs on Wednesday. Hope everyone made it home safe from WDW and had a great time!



Welcome to Tucson and the new life.  Have you started work yet?



CoasterAddict said:


> Last year my family went as Disney villians...t-shirt with a slogan for each villian and a mask.



Clever idea!!!!



NJDiva said:


> See I didn't see it as a threat....more like a promise. and had we not had other little ears around, I probably would have said worse.
> All in all it wasn't bad, I may do it again.....MAY!



It only gets better each time, and worth it!!   Try it at night even better!!  Plus at night you stand the chance of having "less" ears around!!



MICKEY88 said:


> funny thing is, the whole time we were stuck, i was thinking I'm probably the only one enjoying this song, and the only one who won't be annoyed by it playing in my head long after the ride has ended........



Sounds like you all had a great time, I can think of worst places to be stuck.   



ToddRN said:


> He everyone- flying out in the am- it's finally here!!!!!   Wooooohooooo



Have a blast!!!   Eat a churo for me!!! 

Things are picking up over here and I will busy with travelling again.    The good news is that pretty soon  it will be December 8th and I will be heading back to the States for the Holiday's   Cannot wait!!

I hope everyone has a great Hump Day!!   The weekend is close!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ToddRN said:


> He everyone- flying out in the am- it's finally here!!!!!   Wooooohooooo



Hope you have/had a safe flight!



TheBigE said:


> Hello all and again let me be the first to welcome everyone to HUMP Day.   The weekend is in sight.  I have been very busy here.....



 HURRAY!!  HUMP DAY!! 




TheBigE said:


> Sorta like a Chevy vs Ford Argument here.   Personally, I believe Verizon to have the best service and I used them when I was in the US.   Plus they are rolling out the 4G service in the states, super fast data connections.  I think Sprint maybe there too, just not sure the coverage as of yet.
> 
> With regards to the data, with WiFi almost everywhere I am pretty much never using data over my cell service.   I am connected most of the day (when I am in the office) to the Wifi and likewise at home.  So my data usage is minimal.     I have 1 GB of data on my plan here and vary rarely do I ever reach that limit.   I think this is a similar case in the US, so for me the most important part is data/cell signal coverage.
> 
> iPhone - I think is a great product and it just works, if you don't want to fiddle around or have the desire to dig in deeper.  Plus there are many applications out there that take advantage of two users haveing iPhones.   This will be even more obvious when iOS5 hits the streets (today, but I am not counting ).    The iPhone 4GS will be a nice product with improved processor and camera, but it will also drop the cost of the iPhone 4 which is just as strong of a product.   I have a host of iDevices and love them all and they all integrate well.
> 
> There are times when I think about the Droid and some of the flexibility that it has, but not sure it is all worth it.   So in the end my Vote is an iPhone from Verizon.



 Sadly I don't know if i'd be able to get wifi as much.  I actually had to finally turn off my wifi network at home because I just could not find a clear channel which I could get reliable service on because of the idiots around me in the apartment complex not knowing how to properly choose their wireless channels.

Sprint's biggest advantage for me would be cost.  $30/mo cheaper for unlimited data vs. having to worry about a cap.....




TheBigE said:


> It only gets better each time, and worth it!!   Try it at night even better!!  Plus at night you stand the chance of having "less" ears around!!



Believe it or not,  I actually took her on it at night.   When we left the ride Illuminations was starting.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> It only gets better each time, and worth it!!   Try it at night even better!!  Plus at night you stand the chance of having "less" ears around!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Hump Day!!   The weekend is close!!!





DCTooTall said:


> Believe it or not,  I actually took her on it at night.   When we left the ride Illuminations was starting.



And yes at night was cool, again, wasn't expecting to take off at 60 mph 3 stories high...for some reason there were an abundance of little rug rats around considering it was the beginning of the school year
oh and for the record, I LOVE my droid x. if you didn't notice, I had it with me everywhere we were. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TheBigE said:


> Welcome to Tucson and the new life.  Have you started work yet?



Thanks. It's a long story but no. We're still waiting on the interviews *smh* I've all but given up on that job and have applied for about a dozen or so others.


----------



## MICKEY88

Hmm im at epcot with no cameras, not sure what to do,
Oh wait no cameras!!  I can drink. !!!! ;-)


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm im at epcot with no cameras, not sure what to do,
> Oh wait no cameras!!  I can drink. !!!! ;-)



GOOD FOR YOU!!     


the Frozen Dragon Berry Coloda is very tasty at the Caribbean booth....


  But DEFINITELY,  since you've never had one...  try one of the margaritas at La Cava inside Mexico.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm im at epcot with no cameras, not sure what to do,
> Oh wait no cameras!!  I can drink. !!!! ;-)




OMG is the world coming to an end??? no wait you'd be taking pictures of that! you feeling ok?


DCTooTall said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!
> 
> 
> the Frozen Dragon Berry Coloda is very tasty at the Caribbean booth....
> 
> 
> But DEFINITELY,  since you've never had one...  try one of the margaritas at La Cava inside Mexico.




will totally agree with him on this. both drinks were awesome, I'm surprised I could walk after the margarita but it was yummy!


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL
> 
> the redhead can't compare to taramoz  she's awesome





NJDiva said:


> totally agree!! she absolutely rocks! And her daughter is such a cutie pie!



Thanks to you both, you are both awesome, so glad to have met up with both of you.  Diva, the girls asked about you the whole trip "is your cool friend still here"  and Pirate, Cami believes, Ainsley, well, you got a taste of what I deal with!

I wish I was still there...


----------



## taramoz

ToddRN said:


> He everyone- flying out in the am- it's finally here!!!!!   Wooooohooooo



Enjoy!  I wish I could have stayed longer...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Enjoy!  I wish I could have stayed longer...



pssst....


Perfect excuse to make another trip.....   I've got a room i'm trying to fill for the November trip.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> pssst....
> 
> 
> Perfect excuse to make another trip.....   I've got a room i'm trying to fill for the November trip.



LOL, well seeing as I go in Dec it could be a bit much...


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!
> 
> 
> the Frozen Dragon Berry Coloda is very tasty at the Caribbean booth....
> 
> 
> But DEFINITELY,  since you've never had one...  try one of the margaritas at La Cava inside Mexico.



The don't advertise, but will do a margarita flight. Yummy!


----------



## ssuriano

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm im at epcot with no cameras, not sure what to do,
> Oh wait no cameras!!  I can drink. !!!! ;-)



Totally was going to suggest that.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!
> 
> 
> the Frozen Dragon Berry Coloda is very tasty at the Caribbean booth....
> 
> 
> But DEFINITELY,  since you've never had one...  try one of the margaritas at La Cava inside Mexico.


My Daughter and I both had a Frozen Dragon Bery Coloda  , god, but not as good as the rum runners downtown


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Enjoy!  I wish I could have stayed longer...



I wish you could have stayed longer also, I had fun the short time we got to hang out together, and given more time, I'd have won Ainsley over, and had her believing in Pirates. I  think at that point she was just going to disagree with Cami no mater what


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG is the world coming to an end??? no wait you'd be taking pictures of that! you feeling ok?



actually if the world were coming to an end, it would be pointless to take pictures, who would see them.. therefore I'd be drinkin' all the Rum right up to the very end.

I'm feeling fine, I took pics at MK, then put the cameras away and met my daughter at Epcot to enjoy F&W.

I realized today I have good pics of most everything at WDW that I want, so I'm going to try to do the next 2 days without cameras..


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Any chance a young man from the UK can get a beer and a stool in here?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> LOL, well seeing as I go in Dec it could be a bit much...



 Bah...   No such thing.   




CoasterAddict said:


> The don't advertise, but will do a margarita flight. Yummy!



 

Soooo... do you get to choose the margaritas?  or do they have preselected ones in the flight?    and how much?  



MICKEY88 said:


> actually if the world were coming to an end, it would be pointless to take pictures, who would see them.. therefore I'd be drinkin' all the Rum right up to the very end.
> 
> I'm feeling fine, I took pics at MK, then put the cameras away and met my daughter at Epcot to enjoy F&W.
> 
> I realized today I have good pics of most everything at WDW that I want, so I'm going to try to do the next 2 days without cameras..



 I'd suggest still bringing your little point and shoot.  you never know when there will be that odd little thing you'd wish you had a camera to capture.




Jordanblackpool said:


> Any chance a young man from the UK can get a beer and a stool in here?



of course!    to the group!   Everyone is welcome to join in the fun and debauchery that is the Singles Social Club!


----------



## Jordanblackpool

Ah brilliant! I always enjoy some good 'banter' as we call it! Il be in here quite a lot over the next few weeks, having recently lost my job due to cutbacks! All the better for me!

Can i just moan at the UK weather....its raining and cold again!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Jordanblackpool said:


> Ah brilliant! I always enjoy some good 'banter' as we call it! Il be in here quite a lot over the next few weeks, having recently lost my job due to cutbacks! All the better for me!
> 
> Can i just moan at the UK weather....its raining and cold again!!!



Eh.... it's not just UK weather.   It's Rainy and Cold here today too.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Eh.... it's not just UK weather.   It's Rainy and Cold here today too.



It is decent (i.e. not too hot) here in Houston, but we are still lacking in the rain category...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> It is decent (i.e. not too hot) here in Houston, but we are still lacking in the rain category...



It rained while you were in Florida.   Maybe you should go back so that the rain returns.


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Thanks to you both, you are both awesome, so glad to have met up with both of you.  Diva, the girls asked about you the whole trip "is your cool friend still here"  and Pirate, Cami believes, Ainsley, well, you got a taste of what I deal with!
> 
> I wish I was still there...



They were too funny, and act just like my bff from home and I do. I would have loved to run around with them and taken some fun shots with them. I will agree with you, if I could go in Nov. AND Dec. I would but sadly I am performing Handel's _Messiah _and I have practice every Sunday in Nov. for it so I don't see me making that trip.Plus I do have some sorority events I have to present at so this is also limiting my choice of dates. I'm trying to figure out when to go in Dec. since I actually perform Dec. 11th.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> They were too funny, and act just like my bff from home and I do. I would have loved to run around with them and taken some fun shots with them. I will agree with you, if I could go in Nov. AND Dec. I would but sadly I am performing Handel's _Messiah _and I have practice every Sunday in Nov. for it so I don't see me making that trip.Plus I do have some sorority events I have to present at so this is also limiting my choice of dates. I'm trying to figure out when to go in Dec. since I actually perform Dec. 11th.



Well if you want the room,  I'm there saturday-saturday this trip, so no reason you couldn't come down sunday after practice or monday. 



heh heh....  And you guys need to check out the comic on www.sluggy.com today.    PIRATES ARE COOL!!


----------



## Jordanblackpool

DCTooTall said:


> It rained while you were in Florida.   Maybe you should go back so that the rain returns.



Have our rain if you want! Its yours.....take it!!! <--- dont tell my friends I used that symbol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jordanblackpool said:


> Any chance a young man from the UK can get a beer and a stool in here?



Pull up a stool and have a frosty. . .welcome



CoasterAddict said:


> The don't advertise, but will do a margarita flight. Yummy!



Same thing when you eat at La Hacienda. . .they have an unadvertized margarita flight.



Jordanblackpool said:


> Ah brilliant! I always enjoy some good 'banter' as we call it! Il be in here quite a lot over the next few weeks, having recently lost my job due to cutbacks! All the better for me!
> 
> Can i just moan at the UK weather....its raining and cold again!!!



Wait a sec. . .when I think of UK I think of rainy cold weather. . .your sun lasts for such a short time.



DCTooTall said:


> It rained while you were in Florida.   Maybe you should go back so that the rain returns.



That was a great attempt DC. . .kudos. . .



Jordanblackpool said:


> Have our rain if you want! Its yours.....take it!!! <--- dont tell my friends I used that symbol.



I am telling. . .I am like that. . .


----------



## NJDiva

Darcy, sorry I didn't get to see you while I was down there, I thought you were meeting us for drinks. I know you had to be tired


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> heh heh....  And you guys need to check out the comic on www.sluggy.com today.    PIRATES ARE COOL!!


you needed a comic, to realize that ???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you needed a comic, to realize that ???



Na...  i just love their particular argument.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Na...  i just love their particular argument.



I should be back in Pa Sunday, we'll have to figure out where n when to meet up  so I can deliver the cargo


----------



## Jordanblackpool

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait a sec. . .when I think of UK I think of rainy cold weather. . .your sun lasts for such a short time.



You know us too well, its not a nice place to be! No wonder everyone here is so unhappy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Darcy, sorry I didn't get to see you while I was down there, I thought you were meeting us for drinks. I know you had to be tired



Darlin, by the time that night came around I was a wreck.  Totally wiped out from work.  We also spent the day in the sun with some other friends.  Tony and I made the executive decision to actually get some rest that evening. . .lol.

I will catch up with you next trip. . .December is going to be busy but fun.  Tony and I are doing the couch to 5k program and so are a couple peeps from work.  Planning on a 5k at the Princess marathon event and in the spring an Expedition Everest 5k. . . Have a ball till back in the world.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jordanblackpool said:


> You know us too well, its not a nice place to be! No wonder everyone here is so unhappy!



I do know my Brits. . .have a few friends from there.  However, have only visited UK during your spring.  Lots of rain but not as cold as the rest of the time. . .


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> December is going to be busy but fun.  Tony and I are doing the couch to 5k program and so are a couple peeps from work.  Planning on a 5k at the Princess marathon event and in the spring an Expedition Everest 5k. . . Have a ball till back in the world.



Expedition Everest was a lot of fun.  And the after party was great, no line on EE at all.  Though I wish they had more food vendors.  I might do it again this year.


----------



## Alacrity

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girlie. . .nice to meet you and your man.  I would have come and played more but ya know. . .life gives you stuff to do when you actually live here. . .Parks had to wait for me to catch up. . . You and your guy are awesome.  Fun meetup.



Finally got pics up!  Nice to meet ya too!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I should be back in Pa Sunday, we'll have to figure out where n when to meet up  so I can deliver the cargo



Depending on the way you are coming into PA and the time i might be able to meet you on your way back up....  otherwise we can figure something out.  You have my #.



Jordanblackpool said:


> You know us too well, its not a nice place to be! No wonder everyone here is so unhappy!




 I still need to make it across the pond one of these days.


----------



## Jordanblackpool

DCTooTall said:


> I still need to make it across the pond one of these days.



You should do. If you do, I would advise not staying in London for a long time. London is great, but there is so much more of England to see. Especially where I live up North, its where the 'real' people live!


----------



## DCTooTall

Jordanblackpool said:


> You should do. If you do, I would advise not staying in London for a long time. London is great, but there is so much more of England to see. Especially where I live up North, its where the 'real' people live!



I'm a big Doctor Who fan....  so I'd expect I'd end up spending some time in London, Wales,   and likely also just exploring more of the country because i'm also a big trivia and history fan as well.


And of course,   I'd have to go across the Chunnel so I can hit EuroDisney... er... sorry...  "Disneyland Paris".


----------



## DIS_MERI

Jordanblackpool said:


> Ah brilliant! I always enjoy some good 'banter' as we call it! Il be in here quite a lot over the next few weeks, having recently lost my job due to cutbacks! All the better for me!
> 
> Can i just moan at the UK weather....its raining and cold again!!!



I lived in England for a couple of years, and that is pretty much how I remember the weather being all that time, lol.  I still loved it over there 



nurse.darcy said:


> I do know my Brits. . .have a few friends from there.  However, have only visited UK during your spring.  Lots of rain but not as cold as the rest of the time. . .



For the 2 years I lived there, half the year was chilly and rainy (say 40-60F) and the rest of the year was cool and rainy (50-60F, if it was 70F that was a major heatwave and people were having issues).  If we'd gone 5 consecutive days without rain there might have been a party, but it never happened so I'm not sure   I didn't mind, though, because it was way better than a foot of snow in the winter and 90F as a low in summer 



I somehow managed to forget what NAVY stands for and have been running myself ragged for the last few weeks and its not gonna get any better soon.  Not only am I now the Sunday school director, but I'm teaching a computer class at our homeschool co-op, and I'm the chairman for my political party at the election for my dinky little town's council next month (we expect a max of 400 voters).  So, I am having to find 8 people (not including me) who are free to work the election *and* are registered voters for my party....apparently I have better odds of winning the lottery.  I may have to call every person registered in the town before I manage to get 8.  Oh, and then we have a dinner function this weekend, next weekend is a 2 wedding weekend (different days, so I need 2 outfits ), and a church party the following weekend.  Since I don't drink, I think I'm going to need some disney therapy!  So, I'm mostly in lurk mode, although I do try to keep up.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I somehow managed to forget what NAVY stands for and have been running myself ragged for the last few weeks and its not gonna get any better soon.  Not only am I now the Sunday school director, but I'm teaching a computer class at our homeschool co-op, and I'm the chairman for my political party at the election for my dinky little town's council next month (we expect a max of 400 voters).  So, I am having to find 8 people (not including me) who are free to work the election *and* are registered voters for my party....apparently I have better odds of winning the lottery.  I may have to call every person registered in the town before I manage to get 8.  Oh, and then we have a dinner function this weekend, next weekend is a 2 wedding weekend (different days, so I need 2 outfits ), and a church party the following weekend.  Since I don't drink, I think I'm going to need some disney therapy!  So, I'm mostly in lurk mode, although I do try to keep up.






Well... Disney Therapy?   did i mention the extra room at the condo in november I'm trying to find someone to take?


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Well... Disney Therapy?   did i mention the extra room at the condo in november I'm trying to find someone to take?



Oh, I left out my "death by Thursdays", in which I drive a total of 4 hours round trip (with the kids, mind you), get allergy shots, and attend a 2 hour class, all between 1pm and 9pm....the week before last I had a reaction that was _thisclose_ to me going to the ER (thankfully the kids were gone for that one).


As much as I would love to go and use that extra room, I'm afraid it isn't in the budget   I think that's during the election, anyway   I'm shooting for taking the kids in June again


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Depending on the way you are coming into PA and the time i might be able to meet you on your way back up....  otherwise we can figure something out.  You have my #.



unfortunately my plans have been changed, I'm driving from FL to Connectiicut, for a viewing and funeral..

I'll call you when I get back to PA and have had a day or 2 rest


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> unfortunately my plans have been changed, I'm driving from FL to Connectiicut, for a viewing and funeral..
> 
> I'll call you when I get back to PA and have had a day or 2 rest



Ugh...   

   Call whenever.  I'm not in any major hurry to get the cargo.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?




  Staying home, watching TV,  spending time online.      IOW's....  I'm trying to avoid spending money so that I have more available come November.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well overall I had a good week. The job I moved here for fell through but I have a couple leads on other jobs. I proposed to my gf(now fiance') on Thursday night. She was so shocked since I told her the ring was still in Vegas and I hadn't paid it off yet. It went perfectly!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well overall I had a good week. The job I moved here for fell through but I have a couple leads on other jobs. I proposed to my gf(now fiance') on Thursday night. She was so shocked since I told her the ring was still in Vegas and I hadn't paid it off yet. It went perfectly!



OMG that's awesome!!!congrats congrats congrats!!:


----------



## Andrew015

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Happy weekend to you as well!   I should be doing yardwork and cleaning up the leaves, but it's so windy here in Cleveland today, it wouldn't be worth it!    Instead I'm inside searching the web for DVC properties =)


----------



## Belle1962

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Happy weekend to you also.  Went walking in the woods and now just hanging out (weather is wonderful) and surfing the net planning our trip in Jan.  Taking my grandson to Harry Potter at USF.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Just got my hair done, bought a fabulous new dress and plan on going to meet my friend tonight at a wine bar to celebrate her birthday!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?


I am not doing much of anything...DS has been sick since last Friday.  I made my 3rd trip to his Dr today.  I hate seeing him sick.  All he want to do is sleep...poor guy...


bluedevilinaz said:


> Well overall I had a good week. The job I moved here for fell through but I have a couple leads on other jobs. I proposed to my gf(now fiance') on Thursday night. She was so shocked since I told her the ring was still in Vegas and I hadn't paid it off yet. It went perfectly!


 That is soooo awesome....Congrats!!!!  Are you going to share your proposal with us??? Any wedding plans yet? WDW maybe???


taramoz said:


> Just got my hair done, bought a fabulous new dress and plan on going to meet my friend tonight at a wine bar to celebrate her birthday!



Have a great time....Where did you find your dress??? I have something coming up where I need a fabulous dress....  I love wine bars... Right now I am have a glass but I am home in my PJs....


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



gonna go watch my 9-year old nephew play in his last football game this season...hopefully I will channel the pyrate and take some good shots


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Have a great time....Where did you find your dress??? I have something coming up where I need a fabulous dress....  I love wine bars... Right now I am have a glass but I am home in my PJs....



I was at the galleria here in Houston, early for my hair appointment so I decided to browse around, went into BeBe and found it on the sale rack (score)!  Today has just been an all around good day, woke up right, the headlight was replaced in my car no need for mechanic (thanking the same guy for both...), then I had my hair done and shopped, now waiting for a night out with my friend, having a great day here!!!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I was at the galleria here in Houston, early for my hair appointment so I decided to browse around, went into BeBe and found it on the sale rack (score)!  Today has just been an all around good day, woke up right, the headlight was replaced in my car no need for mechanic (thanking the same guy for both...), then I had my hair done and shopped, now waiting for a night out with my friend, having a great day here!!!



I never thought about BeBe.  I will check it out and maybe I can score on sale rack too... Sounds like you are have a faboulous day


----------



## BACON

I'm super tired right now but I just want to say I visited a friend in Houston last year and the Galleria is one of my most favourite malls I ever walked around.  It was only a 10 minute walk from my friend's place and my credit card got hit hard.  I love the Cheesecake Factory and Ralph Lauren, among many stores.

I normally don't want to bring up my personal life, but I managed to land a very good job last week.  I lost my job back in July, so I was out of work for three months.  It was a rough time, but I managed to make the most of it, including a miracle trip to DL.  When they offered the job to me, I asked them if I could take a few days off in January so I could run the WDW marathon.  My new boss didn't care and encouraged it.  Now I get to plan my next trip!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> OMG that's awesome!!!congrats congrats congrats!!:





ctnurse said:


> That is soooo awesome....Congrats!!!!  Are you going to share your proposal with us??? Any wedding plans yet? WDW maybe???



Thanks guys! I'll share that tomorrow. We'll be doing it here in Tucson but we'll probably be doing WDW for our honeymoon. We'll see what money says though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Well, Brandon and I went to Food and Wine yesterday and had an absolutely fabulous time.  We can recommend the lamb chop in Australia, but not the potato salad they serve with it, The lettuce wrap in South Korea, The Goulash soup in Germany was to die for, the cheese fondue at the cheese booth was just okay, at Hops and Barley we had the lobster roll, that was yum. . .the last food of the day was the Belgian waffle, that was killer.  Overall a good day.  We were too full to continue on to Ireland for the lava cake and Fishermans pie. . . we did have them the last trip.  Will start there next time.  We had a blast.  Went on Mission-Space orange team before hitting up the food booths and did not put our heads against the headrest as recommended, just for fun.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in. 

So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.


----------



## taramoz

CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



Wow, that is great!  Lucky...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



Grand News! !!!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Had a dinner function last night; ended up helping cook all afternoon for 120 people and then helped out serving, and then helped clean up.  And I had paid for a ticket, lol.  I did get to eat, too, at least     Today we are doing a family thing with "extended family" (ie, people I'm not actually related to, but love like family): fishing and a bonfire.  Should be a blast.  I'm thinking I may win the prize for smallest fish, given my luck on the last fishing trip 



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well overall I had a good week. The job I moved here for fell through but I have a couple leads on other jobs. I proposed to my gf(now fiance') on Thursday night. She was so shocked since I told her the ring was still in Vegas and I hadn't paid it off yet. It went perfectly!



  Yay!  Congrats!  I think we may have as many non-singles as singles on the SSC   Very happy for you (and everyone else that has found someone special to spend time with) 



taramoz said:


> Just got my hair done, bought a fabulous new dress and plan on going to meet my friend tonight at a wine bar to celebrate her birthday!



New clothes rock!  Especially off the bargain rack   I have 2 weddings to go to next weekend and I stopped at the mall Friday to find something to wear; found on okay shirt but headed over to the clearance racks and found 3 shirts I loved for only a buck more than the okay shirt would have been.  So I had something new to wear last night *and* something new for each wedding next week  



BACON said:


> I normally don't want to bring up my personal life, but I managed to land a very good job last week.  I lost my job back in July, so I was out of work for three months.  It was a rough time, but I managed to make the most of it, including a miracle trip to DL.  When they offered the job to me, I asked them if I could take a few days off in January so I could run the WDW marathon.  My new boss didn't care and encouraged it.  Now I get to plan my next trip!



Being unemployed sucks, congrats on finding a new job!



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, Brandon and I went to Food and Wine yesterday and had an absolutely fabulous time.  We can recommend the lamb chop in Australia, but not the potato salad they serve with it, The lettuce wrap in South Korea, The Goulash soup in Germany was to die for, the cheese fondue at the cheese booth was just okay, at Hops and Barley we had the lobster roll, that was yum. . .the last food of the day was the Belgian waffle, that was killer.  Overall a good day.  We were too full to continue on to Ireland for the lava cake and Fishermans pie. . . we did have them the last trip.  Will start there next time.  We had a blast.  Went on Mission-Space orange team before hitting up the food booths and did not put our heads against the headrest as recommended, just for fun.


Super jealous!  But, sounds like a great time   Wonderful that you are getting these great times with your son before he has to head out for boot camp.




CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



Awesome!  (And, another person to add to my jealously list, lol)


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Weekend DISfriends! What are you all up to?



Had a busy weekend, yesterday ran a 10K in the morning.  Placed 28th overall, but interestingly did not place in my age group, was 9th there.  Then went to  a nearby town for a grand opening of yet one more brewery here on LI.  Today went with  my mountain bike club for what they call the Triple Crown, riding three local trails, plus riding to each, for a bit over 60 miles.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well overall I had a good week. The job I moved here for fell through but I have a couple leads on other jobs. I proposed to my gf(now fiance') on Thursday night. She was so shocked since I told her the ring was still in Vegas and I hadn't paid it off yet. It went perfectly!



Congratulations!



CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



That is cool, and a nice advantage!  You know, one of the cool things about the W&D is that part of the route runs thru the Osbourne Lights.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## wdwgirl03

CoasterAddict said:


> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



Jealous!  My sister is a CM at Hollywood Studios and she said they're starting to put them up.  I love the Osborne Lights.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

BACON said:


> I'm super tired right now but I just want to say I visited a friend in Houston last year and the Galleria is one of my most favourite malls I ever walked around.  It was only a 10 minute walk from my friend's place and my credit card got hit hard.  I love the Cheesecake Factory and Ralph Lauren, among many stores.
> 
> I normally don't want to bring up my personal life, but I managed to land a very good job last week.  I lost my job back in July, so I was out of work for three months.  It was a rough time, but I managed to make the most of it, including a miracle trip to DL.  When they offered the job to me, I asked them if I could take a few days off in January so I could run the WDW marathon.  My new boss didn't care and encouraged it.  Now I get to plan my next trip!



Cheesecake Factory...yummy...

And congrats on the job!


bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys! I'll share that tomorrow. We'll be doing it here in Tucson but we'll probably be doing WDW for our honeymoon. We'll see what money says though.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, Brandon and I went to Food and Wine yesterday and had an absolutely fabulous time.  We can recommend the lamb chop in Australia, but not the potato salad they serve with it, The lettuce wrap in South Korea, The Goulash soup in Germany was to die for, the cheese fondue at the cheese booth was just okay, at Hops and Barley we had the lobster roll, that was yum. . .the last food of the day was the Belgian waffle, that was killer.  Overall a good day.  We were too full to continue on to Ireland for the lava cake and Fishermans pie. . . we did have them the last trip.  Will start there next time.  We had a blast.  Went on Mission-Space orange team before hitting up the food booths and did not put our heads against the headrest as recommended, just for fun.



Love the lobster roll. Had it both days I was there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.







DIS_MERI said:


> Had a dinner function last night; ended up helping cook all afternoon for 120 people and then helped out serving, and then helped clean up.  And I had paid for a ticket, lol.  I did get to eat, too, at least     Today we are doing a family thing with "extended family" (ie, people I'm not actually related to, but love like family): fishing and a bonfire.  Should be a blast.  I'm thinking I may win the prize for smallest fish, given my luck on the last fishing trip
> 
> Yay!  Congrats!  I think we may have as many non-singles as singles on the SSC   Very happy for you (and everyone else that has found someone special to spend time with)
> 
> New clothes rock!  Especially off the bargain rack   I have 2 weddings to go to next weekend and I stopped at the mall Friday to find something to wear; found on okay shirt but headed over to the clearance racks and found 3 shirts I loved for only a buck more than the okay shirt would have been.  So I had something new to wear last night *and* something new for each wedding next week
> 
> Being unemployed sucks, congrats on finding a new job!
> 
> Super jealous!  But, sounds like a great time   Wonderful that you are getting these great times with your son before he has to head out for boot camp.
> 
> Awesome!  (And, another person to add to my jealously list, lol)



Hey! I really like your new pic!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Don't know if this is the are to post. But thought why not. Any Jacksonville or even Orlando/Kissimee DISers here? I would love to have a park buddy when I go on random weekend trips!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Don't know if this is the are to post. But thought why not. Any Jacksonville or even Orlando/Kissimee DISers here? I would love to have a park buddy when I go on random weekend trips!



Not me, but there are some who post here...


----------



## Andrew015

I see quite a few central-florida DISer's on lately.  I'm sure someone will chime in. 

Tough loss for the Jag's today.   Was really hoping they'd knock off the Steelers (Browns fan here)!    Oh well.   Tough night for the Brownies too!  Ugh.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



Awesome CA. . .Make sure you let me know when you are in town.  We can go ride coasters. . .lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> Super jealous!  But, sounds like a great time   Wonderful that you are getting these great times with your son before he has to head out for boot camp.



I am having a ball with him. It has been great.


----------



## DCTooTall

BACON said:


> I'm super tired right now but I just want to say I visited a friend in Houston last year and the Galleria is one of my most favourite malls I ever walked around.  It was only a 10 minute walk from my friend's place and my credit card got hit hard.  I love the Cheesecake Factory and Ralph Lauren, among many stores.
> 
> I normally don't want to bring up my personal life, but I managed to land a very good job last week.  I lost my job back in July, so I was out of work for three months.  It was a rough time, but I managed to make the most of it, including a miracle trip to DL.  When they offered the job to me, I asked them if I could take a few days off in January so I could run the WDW marathon.  My new boss didn't care and encouraged it.  Now I get to plan my next trip!



Congrats on the job!  

  Personally,  I think the mall that I've been too that has been the most drool inducing has got to be the King of Prussia mall.   When I win the lotto,   I expect a large portion of my winnings to end up being spent there.




CoasterAddict said:


> Big news from my corner of the world--my mother is moving to Kissimmee. She closes on her condo at the end of Oct, and I'm flying down over Thanksgiving to help her settle in.
> 
> So maybe I'll get to see the Osborne lights this year.



 definitely jealous.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Love the lobster roll. Had it both days I was there.



 And i have this funny feeling you are going to end up having it again when you come down in 4 weeks.  


  It's kind of ironic that my first time experiencing F&W,  I'm practically opening and closing the event.



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Don't know if this is the are to post. But thought why not. Any Jacksonville or even Orlando/Kissimee DISers here? I would love to have a park buddy when I go on random weekend trips!



 to the SSC!

We actually have quite a few Central Florida peeps in this group. I'm sure you could find yourself someone to hang out with.


----------



## taramoz

Popping in to say hi, I made a new ticker and wanna see it!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, I made a new ticker and wanna see it!


----------



## wdwgirl03

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, I made a new ticker and wanna see it!



Yay for a new ticker!

Speaking of tickers, only 11 days left until my trip.  Also found out my personal day was approved today.


----------



## evildiva

Been seeing posts for this on the singles thread, figured I'd stop by to say hi. I'll be in the World in 5 days! Anyone in the Baltimore/D.C. area?


----------



## taramoz

wdwgirl03 said:


> Yay for a new ticker!
> 
> Speaking of tickers, only 11 days left until my trip.  Also found out my personal day was approved today.



Awesome news!  I booked my flight today for my Dec trip, price was right plus I had some travel vouchers so I feel like I got a great deal, more $$$ for Disney!


----------



## DCTooTall

evildiva said:


> Been seeing posts for this on the singles thread, figured I'd stop by to say hi. I'll be in the World in 5 days! Anyone in the Baltimore/D.C. area?



 to the group!  Pull up a stool and pour yourself a drink.   Our resident bartender is a little busy at the moment and we haven't yet filled the back-up bartender position.  

  I think in this thread we have a couple people from the Northern VA area.  There are also several of us from the Central PA region just to the north of Baltimore....  plus a several more up in the NJ, NYC, and CT areas.




taramoz said:


> Awesome news!  I booked my flight today for my Dec trip, price was right plus I had some travel vouchers so I feel like I got a great deal, more $$$ for Disney!



 AWESOME!  


Ya know...  With such a great deal,   you may even find another trip in November almost doable.   now if only you knew how to get a cheap place to stay.....


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  Pull up a stool and pour yourself a drink.   Our resident bartender is a little busy at the moment and we haven't yet filled the back-up bartender position.
> 
> I think in this thread we have a couple people from the Northern VA area.  There are also several of us from the Central PA region just to the north of Baltimore....  plus a several more up in the NJ, NYC, and CT areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ya know...  With such a great deal,   you may even find another trip in November almost doable.   now if only you knew how to get a cheap place to stay.....



Don't forget all us rockin' chicks in TX!  November is my birthday month, tempting as I do have one last travel voucher, but I am low on vacation days this year after all my crazy adventures...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Don't forget all us rockin' chicks in TX!  November is my birthday month, tempting as I do have one last travel voucher, but I am low on vacation days this year after all my crazy adventures...



How could i possibly forget all the rockin chicks in TX?!    especcially with the rockin'est one of all being down there?!




 Hmmm... well even if you don't make the entire week,  why not come down for a weekend?  (and maybe a couple more days depending on how many vacation days you have left)   

you have a choice...    Join me on the 5th, 6th, and whatever you can manage over the week....

OR....

I'm picking up my  on the evening of the 10th from MCO....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Taramoz...You are beautiful


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey! I really like your new pic!



Thanks!  I wish I could have cut it sooner (instead of enduring long hair for Disney in June), but it was nice to be able to give an 11" ponytail to a child with hairloss 



taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, I made a new ticker and wanna see it!



Jealous!  (kind of a theme here with me, lately, lol)



evildiva said:


> Been seeing posts for this on the singles thread, figured I'd stop by to say hi. I'll be in the World in 5 days! Anyone in the Baltimore/D.C. area?



I know DisneyDaveCT is in that area, and as DC mentioned there are several in the NJ/NY/PA area as well   And, again, jealous that you will be in WDW in 5 days!



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... well even if you don't make the entire week,  why not come down for a weekend?  (and maybe a couple more days depending on how many vacation days you have left)
> 
> you have a choice...    Join me on the 5th, 6th, and whatever you can manage over the week....
> 
> OR....
> 
> I'm picking up my  on the evening of the 10th from MCO....



DC, I see you are priming yourself for your new career as a used car salesman


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> DC, I see you are priming yourself for your new career as a used car salesman






  Well... I did work in Customer Service/Tech support at one time,    and often those jobs "required" attempting to upsell something to a customer.   I became quite skilled at giving good phone.  


BTW...  Gotta agree with the .   Great new profile pic.


----------



## MICKEY88

finally home,  after driving from Orlando Saturday, crawling in bed around 4 Am, Sunday Morning  getting up at 6:30 Am to drive to CT for my Uncle's viewing and funeral..after the weekend in CT..

physically .mentally, and emotionally exhausted.
on a positive note, Sunday night at the viewing, I potentially booked a wedding in Orlando..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> finally home,  after driving from Orlando Saturday, crawling in bed around 4 Am, Sunday Morning  getting up at 6:30 Am to drive to CT for my Uncle's viewing and funeral..after the weekend in CT..
> 
> physically .mentally, and emotionally exhausted.
> on a positive note, Sunday night at the viewing, I potentially booked a wedding in Orlando..




Soooo..  You managed to book a Wedding at a Funeral?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo..  You managed to book a Wedding at a Funeral?



actually at the viewing...LOL

after the funeral today, there was a luncheon, at that I potentially booked a deal doing family photos at WDW the end of November..LOl

for the wedding. it's potential... it isn't a done deal yet, but it will be a beach wedding in florida


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> actually at the viewing...LOL
> 
> after the funeral today, there was a luncheon, at that I potentially booked a deal doing family photos at WDW the end of November..LOl
> 
> for the wedding. it's potential... it isn't a done deal yet, but it will be a beach wedding in florida



Glad you made it home safe, sorry about the circumstances.


----------



## Mitzicat

Another Maryland Dis'er here...could someone find the bartender because I need a drink!  It's only Monday and I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Don't forget all us rockin' chicks in TX!  November is my birthday month, tempting as I do have one last travel voucher, but I am low on vacation days this year after all my crazy adventures...



Hey,that's my month also!  End of the month, so I am a sagitarius.



MICKEY88 said:


> finally home,  after driving from Orlando Saturday, crawling in bed around 4 Am, Sunday Morning  getting up at 6:30 Am to drive to CT for my Uncle's viewing and funeral..after the weekend in CT..



Sorry to hear about your Uncle.

Hey, DisMeri, still in training for the Princess?


----------



## Andrew015

MICKEY88 said:


> actually at the viewing...LOL
> 
> after the funeral today, there was a luncheon, at that I potentially booked a deal doing family photos at WDW the end of November..LOl
> 
> for the wedding. it's potential... it isn't a done deal yet, but it will be a beach wedding in florida



Sorry to hear about your Uncle's passing.   But glad to hear about your upcoming wedding.   Hoping that the newly found good fortune in your life helps with the healing process.


----------



## disneypryncess

Jersey Dis'er here! I always lurk & pop on and off the boards (schedule permitting) but I hear that you guys are the welcoming types so I hope you don't mind me popping back in occasionally??




Mitzicat said:


> Another Maryland Dis'er here...could someone find the bartender because I need a drink!  It's only Monday and I am ready for the weekend.



Mitzi-Is it too late (or too early at 9am?) to join you for that drink? Looks like it's gonna be one of those weeks, hehehe...


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Well... I did work in Customer Service/Tech support at one time,    and often those jobs "required" attempting to upsell something to a customer.   I became quite skilled at giving good phone.
> 
> 
> BTW...  Gotta agree with the .   Great new profile pic.



"Have I got a deal for YOU!" 

And, thanks 



ahoff said:


> Hey,that's my month also!  End of the month, so I am a sagitarius.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Uncle.
> 
> Hey, DisMeri, still in training for the Princess?



Both my girls have November birthdays, as well   And, I'm afraid I am not going to be able to swing the trip for the Princess   I let TDB know a while back, since we were going to share lodgings, but I need to buy a new (to me) car before summer (as long as my old beater lasts that long, lol), so no Princess for me in 2012.




And, Mickey88, sorry for you loss


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Hey,that's my month also!  End of the month, so I am a sagitarius.



Cool, Nov. is a great birthday month!  I am mid month, so Scorpio here...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> actually at the viewing...LOL
> 
> after the funeral today, there was a luncheon, at that I potentially booked a deal doing family photos at WDW the end of November..LOl
> 
> for the wedding. it's potential... it isn't a done deal yet, but it will be a beach wedding in florida



  If there was ever any doubt that you were a  





Mitzicat said:


> Another Maryland Dis'er here...could someone find the bartender because I need a drink!  It's only Monday and I am ready for the weekend.



 Not sure where the bartender is,   But you are welcome to help yourself to the bar.     I'd recommend staying away from the Rum though.  We have a couple 's in our midst,  and they don't like to share.

 to the group!




Andrew015 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Uncle's passing.   But glad to hear about your upcoming wedding.   Hoping that the newly found good fortune in your life helps with the healing process.



 heh heh.... the  getting married.....   that's amusing.





disneypryncess said:


> Jersey Dis'er here! I always lurk & pop on and off the boards (schedule permitting) but I hear that you guys are the welcoming types so I hope you don't mind me popping back in occasionally??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitzi-Is it too late (or too early at 9am?) to join you for that drink? Looks like it's gonna be one of those weeks, hehehe...



 to the group!   Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  We always love new people joining us!


----------



## KristEn87

Just found this thread after getting an email about the Singles Seeking Singles thread...So I thought I'd drop by and say hi!


Hi


----------



## DCTooTall

KristEn87 said:


> Just found this thread after getting an email about the Singles Seeking Singles thread...So I thought I'd drop by and say hi!
> 
> 
> Hi





 to the group!  Pull  up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  Feel free to join in the fun!


----------



## KristEn87

A drink would be lovely!

Andrew015- Where in Ohio are you from?


----------



## ahoff

Happy Tuesday! Once again the weatherman gets it wrong.  Leaving work early to go into the city, got tickets to the Colbert show.

Hey Kristen, cool that you are doing the Half.  I will be there for it also.

DisMeri, too bad you will miss the Princess.  Hope you can make it (or another Disney race) next year!


----------



## Andrew015

KristEn87 said:


> A drink would be lovely!
> 
> Andrew015- Where in Ohio are you from?



Hi Kristen!  I'm from the Cleveland area.  Live on the east side of town, but work on the south side.    How about you - born and raised in Cincinnati?

Welcome aboard to another Ohio-an!


----------



## NJDiva

disneypryncess said:


> Jersey Dis'er here! I always lurk & pop on and off the boards (schedule permitting) but I hear that you guys are the welcoming types so I hope you don't mind me popping back in occasionally??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitzi-Is it too late (or too early at 9am?) to join you for that drink? Looks like it's gonna be one of those weeks, hehehe...



woo hoo!! another Jersey girl in the house!! can you all handle this much greatness in one thread??!

so glad to have you here. you will definitely be amused!


----------



## KristEn87

Andrew015 said:


> Hi Kristen!  I'm from the Cleveland area.  Live on the east side of town, but work on the south side.    How about you - born and raised in Cincinnati?
> 
> Welcome aboard to another Ohio-an!




Yep, I'm born and raised here in Cincinnati, but somehow my heart is in Florida with Disney!  I'm always counting down the days till my next trip, or years till I can move there!  

Sounds like you may have a bit of a commute to and from work.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!! another Jersey girl in the house!! can you all handle this much greatness in one thread??!
> 
> so glad to have you here. you will definitely be amused!



So we have the guys in PA and NY.... and the Girls in TX and NJ?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I start truck driving school in Salt Lake City on Halloween! Any of you guys in SLC?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> heh heh.... the  getting married.....   that's amusing.



the Pyrate getting married, isn't accurate, but why is the thought so amusing.


----------



## MICKEY88

I returned to work today. after my vacation and bereavement leave.

Miss K gave me the coolest gift







it has all kinds of piirate info on it, such as what pirates were paid, info on blackbeard... it is way cool...


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I start truck driving school in Salt Lake City on Halloween! Any of you guys in SLC?



  Wow.... from Vegas... to school in the mormon Capital.     Bit of a change for you,  ain't it?  




 Hmmmm.....  Soooo with your CDL,   that could mean that one of these days in the future we could see you giving us all sorts of cool insider rumors and information as a Disney Bus Driver?  



MICKEY88 said:


> the Pyrate getting married, isn't accurate, but why is the thought so amusing.




   The idea of a  letting any ole' woman tie him down....     it's just an amusing thought.


----------



## Andrew015

KristEn87 said:


> Yep, I'm born and raised here in Cincinnati, but somehow my heart is in Florida with Disney!  I'm always counting down the days till my next trip, or years till I can move there!
> 
> Sounds like you may have a bit of a commute to and from work.



I hear ya on your heart being in Florida!   I often find myself daydreaming of ways to sneak down there, and wonder what it would be like to live down there full time.   My only fear is that if you lived it day in and day out, it would somehow lose it's magic.   But you won't know until you try it!

The commute isn't bad.  Only half hour each way in good weather.  Once we have a few feet of snow on the ground, that could change a little bit


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Still no FL peeps? Lol


----------



## disneypryncess

NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!! another Jersey girl in the house!! can you all handle this much greatness in one thread??!
> 
> so glad to have you here. you will definitely be amused!



Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! I'm going to do my best to keep up with you guys!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Still no FL peeps? Lol



There are 5 I can think of off the top of my head, although 3 don't post very regularly anymore.  Darcy and POTCAddict are both in the Orlando area, as are 2 of the 3 that haven't been on a lot lately (Floydian and Kfyr23).  I'm sure I'm forgetting others, too


----------



## ctnurse

Hi everyone...Just saying hello and want to welcome all the new folks.  I have been dealing with a sick child.  DS has been sick for about 10 days and after 4 dr visit I am hoping he is on the road to recovery. I have my fingers crossed.  Happy hump day.... Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!


----------



## KristEn87

Andrew015 said:


> I hear ya on your heart being in Florida!   I often find myself daydreaming of ways to sneak down there, and wonder what it would be like to live down there full time.   My only fear is that if you lived it day in and day out, it would somehow lose it's magic.   But you won't know until you try it!
> 
> The commute isn't bad.  Only half hour each way in good weather.  Once we have a few feet of snow on the ground, that could change a little bit



I think it would become a different type of magic, but I know what you are talking about.

When's your next trip?  Luckily my family owns DVC so trips have become a lot more frequent!


----------



## DCTooTall

disneypryncess said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! I'm going to do my best to keep up with you guys!!!



Don't worry too much about keeping up. History has shown that we can get quite talkative/busy sometimes,   and we are also a VERY ADD group who can jump topics 3 times in a single page.

SOOooo....  General rule of thumb has been if you fall behind,   don't worry about trying to catch up.   We understand things move quickly here and sometimes you just can't keep up.  



DIS_MERI said:


> There are 5 I can think of off the top of my head, although 3 don't post very regularly anymore.  Darcy and POTCAddict are both in the Orlando area, as are 2 of the 3 that haven't been on a lot lately (Floydian and Kfyr23).  I'm sure I'm forgetting others, too



 POTCAddict is in Tampa....  but I wouldn't be surprised if she's still getting settled.    Darcy of course has her boy and plaything to keep her occupied right now.


And seriously....   Where's Madonna?   She dropped off the face of the planet again.



ctnurse said:


> Hi everyone...Just saying hello and want to welcome all the new folks.  I have been dealing with a sick child.  DS has been sick for about 10 days and after 4 dr visit I am hoping he is on the road to recovery. I have my fingers crossed.  Happy hump day.... Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend!



 Ugh...  hope he gets better soon.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Not bothering to play catch up (instead of mustard) here.  I'm a little tired of talking to myself; you're in trouble if you argue with yourself and lose.

Checking in after a long absence.  I wasn't sure if my DISboards screen name and password still worked.

Haven't been to WDW since 2007 and have no trips planned.  I hope everyone on this board is doing well.  I also hope that ctnurse's son is on the road to recovery.

Jim


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.... from Vegas... to school in the mormon Capital.     Bit of a change for you,  ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....  Soooo with your CDL,   that could mean that one of these days in the future we could see you giving us all sorts of cool insider rumors and information as a Disney Bus Driver?



Haha yeah tell me about it. 

Hmm.. That's definitely an idea. I'd have to get my passenger endorsement though.


Ok so I know I said I'd post this a few days ago but I've been really busy plus I got really sick yesterday(thankfully my fiance' went and bought me some theraflu and it kicked whatever I had's a$$! haha) Here's how the proposal went down:

I had told her that I hadn't paid off the ring yet so she thought it was still in Vegas at the jeweler. Little did she know my mom helped me out and let me use her credit card to pay it off so I could have it. We decided to go out to dinner and then go up Mt Lemmon to one of the vista points for some alone time to get away from everything. The hardest part of the night was getting her to go downstairs so I could grab the ring from the safe. Took me 10 minutes to finally get her to go down. I grabbed the box out of the safe and put it in my sweatshirt pocket. We went to Applebee's and had a nice dinner(as nice as you can have there anyways, haha) and then I drove us up Mt. Lemmon. It was about 9:30pm when we got up there. We walked out onto this rock outcropping and climbed up to the top of the highest point(only about 10 feet high) and sat down and looked out over the city as the moon was rising over the mountains. We spent about an hour up there and as we were getting up to leave I looked at her and said "Hey I have a question for you" she got kind of nervous and said what is it? I dropped down to one knee and pulled out the box and as I was asking her to marry me she said "are you kidding me?!" totally over me asking her to marry me. She was so surprised! She of course said yes! She then told me that when we first got there she thought to herself that it would've been the perfect place for me to propose! haha. Great minds think alike I guess.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, sorry I have dropped off for about a day, things have been crazy here for me!  Hope you are all enjoying your Wednesdays!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha yeah tell me about it.
> 
> Hmm.. That's definitely an idea. I'd have to get my passenger endorsement though.
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I said I'd post this a few days ago but I've been really busy plus I got really sick yesterday(thankfully my fiance' went and bought me some theraflu and it kicked whatever I had's a$$! haha) Here's how the proposal went down:
> 
> I had told her that I hadn't paid off the ring yet so she thought it was still in Vegas at the jeweler. Little did she know my mom helped me out and let me use her credit card to pay it off so I could have it. We decided to go out to dinner and then go up Mt Lemmon to one of the vista points for some alone time to get away from everything. The hardest part of the night was getting her to go downstairs so I could grab the ring from the safe. Took me 10 minutes to finally get her to go down. I grabbed the box out of the safe and put it in my sweatshirt pocket. We went to Applebee's and had a nice dinner(as nice as you can have there anyways, haha) and then I drove us up Mt. Lemmon. It was about 9:30pm when we got up there. We walked out onto this rock outcropping and climbed up to the top of the highest point(only about 10 feet high) and sat down and looked out over the city as the moon was rising over the mountains. We spent about an hour up there and as we were getting up to leave I looked at her and said "Hey I have a question for you" she got kind of nervous and said what is it? I dropped down to one knee and pulled out the box and as I was asking her to marry me she said "are you kidding me?!" totally over me asking her to marry me. She was so surprised! She of course said yes! She then told me that when we first got there she thought to herself that it would've been the perfect place for me to propose! haha. Great minds think alike I guess.



that is sooooooo wicked awesome!! I would have loved to have seen her face when you did it! so excited for both of you!


----------



## NJDiva

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not bothering to play catch up (instead of mustard) here.  I'm a little tired of talking to myself; you're in trouble if you argue with yourself and lose.
> 
> Checking in after a long absence.  I wasn't sure if my DISboards screen name and password still worked.
> 
> Haven't been to WDW since 2007 and have no trips planned.  I hope everyone on this board is doing well.  I also hope that ctnurse's son is on the road to recovery.
> 
> Jim



 back buddy! I was wondering where all the Jersey Boys went. Hope all is well and just to catch you up quick:
A bunch of us have just returned from several overlaping trips so there will be comments in reference to those trips (40th anniversary, F&W, MNSSHP...)

Some are getting ready for upcoming trips (jealous by the way) to finish out 
F&W and the upcoming MVMCP

Darcy has a new man and her son is in FL for a bit before he goes into the service

Blue just got engaged and moved

the Pyrate just booked a wedding gig at a funeral (sorry, wake...)

Taramoz and CoasterAddict have been having car trouble but have not had it affect their Disney trips!

DC has a new (ok new to him) car and his princess (we all knew that was coming)

POTCAddict just moved to FL

Ctnurse has a wick sick child

Madonna, Floydian and Kyle have fallen off the face of Disney

We have a whole ne bunch of friends for you to meet (they are so cool by the way) so just start talking to them and you'll see.

Did I forget anything or anybody?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> back buddy! I was wondering where all the Jersey Boys went. Hope all is well and just to catch you up quick:
> A bunch of us have just returned from several overlaping trips so there will be comments in reference to those trips (40th anniversary, F&W, MNSSHP...)
> 
> Some are getting ready for upcoming trips (jealous by the way) to finish out
> F&W and the upcoming MVMCP
> 
> Darcy has a new man and her son is in FL for a bit before he goes into the service
> 
> Blue just got engaged and moved
> 
> the Pyrate just booked a wedding gig at a funeral (sorry, wake...)
> 
> Taramoz and CoasterAddict have been having car trouble but have not had it affect their Disney trips!
> 
> DC has a new (ok new to him) car and his princess (we all knew that was coming)
> 
> POTCAddict just moved to FL
> 
> Ctnurse has a wick sick child
> 
> Madonna, Floydian and Kyle have fallen off the face of Disney
> 
> We have a whole ne bunch of friends for you to meet (they are so cool by the way) so just start talking to them and you'll see.
> 
> Did I forget anything or anybody?



Dis_Meri is running nonstop between kids, jobs, and politics.

TDB is busy with Kid, school, Disney Trips, DC, and her new car. (i'm jealous)

Ahoff is still running, Biking, and Visiting breweries.


And you forgot to Mention Lala and yourself.   tsk tsk.


----------



## disneypryncess

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha yeah tell me about it.
> 
> Hmm.. That's definitely an idea. I'd have to get my passenger endorsement though.
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I said I'd post this a few days ago but I've been really busy plus I got really sick yesterday(thankfully my fiance' went and bought me some theraflu and it kicked whatever I had's a$$! haha) Here's how the proposal went down:
> 
> I had told her that I hadn't paid off the ring yet so she thought it was still in Vegas at the jeweler. Little did she know my mom helped me out and let me use her credit card to pay it off so I could have it. We decided to go out to dinner and then go up Mt Lemmon to one of the vista points for some alone time to get away from everything. The hardest part of the night was getting her to go downstairs so I could grab the ring from the safe. Took me 10 minutes to finally get her to go down. I grabbed the box out of the safe and put it in my sweatshirt pocket. We went to Applebee's and had a nice dinner(as nice as you can have there anyways, haha) and then I drove us up Mt. Lemmon. It was about 9:30pm when we got up there. We walked out onto this rock outcropping and climbed up to the top of the highest point(only about 10 feet high) and sat down and looked out over the city as the moon was rising over the mountains. We spent about an hour up there and as we were getting up to leave I looked at her and said "Hey I have a question for you" she got kind of nervous and said what is it? I dropped down to one knee and pulled out the box and as I was asking her to marry me she said "are you kidding me?!" totally over me asking her to marry me. She was so surprised! She of course said yes! She then told me that when we first got there she thought to herself that it would've been the perfect place for me to propose! haha. Great minds think alike I guess.



That it great! Congrats!!!! 

CTNurse-I hope your son feels better!!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Dis_Meri is running nonstop between kids, jobs, and politics.
> 
> TDB is busy with Kid, school, Disney Trips, DC, and her new car. (i'm jealous)
> 
> Ahoff is still running, Biking, and Visiting breweries.
> 
> 
> And you forgot to Mention Lala and yourself.   tsk tsk.



Sorry ladies and Augie... my mind has been in rapid fire all day.

Lala is in the process of closing on her house so she's been MIA and is in desparate need of some Mouse Time

gotta give me credit though, I did pretty well off the top of my head not looking back at any conversations....

Me?? I got nothing....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Sorry ladies and Augie... my mind has been in rapid fire all day.
> 
> Lala is in the process of closing on her house so she's been MIA and is in desparate need of some Mouse Time
> 
> gotta give me credit though, I did pretty well off the top of my head not looking back at any conversations....
> 
> Me?? I got nothing....



HAHA!!  You... Not busy....    


You should suggest November to Lala.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> that is sooooooo wicked awesome!! I would have loved to have seen her face when you did it! so excited for both of you!





disneypryncess said:


> That it great! Congrats!!!!



Thanks guys 

NJDiva-Her face was priceless! I wish I could've gotten it on video.


----------



## Andrew015

Not sure about my next trip.   I can be convinced to go down just about anytime , provided I have the vacation time.   My favorite time is September/October - a little cooler weather, less crowded, and some cool things to see/do (F&W, NSSHP, etc.).   What about you - any upcoming trips? 

I'm looking to buy into DVC this year, so depending on the contract that I purchase and when points become available to me (and how many) will probably determine my next visit!   What's your home resort?  



KristEn87 said:


> I think it would become a different type of magic, but I know what you are talking about.
> 
> When's your next trip?  Luckily my family owns DVC so trips have become a lot more frequent!


----------



## Andrew015

NJDiva said:


> We have a whole ne bunch of friends for you to meet (they are so cool by the way) so just start talking to them and you'll see.



One of the "cool" new friends here...    Looking forward to getting to know you folks a little better.   

Thanks for the update on everyone's whereabouts / going's on NJDiva.   Here's my update in a nutshell:   Got a new car two months ago (seems to be a common interest here - either someone has a new car, or car trouble  ).   Looking into buying a DVC timeshare this month or next.   Also was looking to build a new house here in Cleveland, but not 100% sure if this is where I want to settle down, so that idea's been tabled for the time being.   Finding a  may be a better idea, and then determining that together.


----------



## wdwgirl03

It's rainy and windy here in Wisconsin.  Good thing I'm going to WDW next week...only 9 more days (6 work days!) until I leave!  I am looking forward to seeing my sister who is doing the college program until Jan.

Is anyone going to watch the World Series?  I am still mourning the loss of my Brewers.   I was sort of hoping to see Super Bowl/World Series victories in the same year but I guess that was asking a little too much.


----------



## KristEn87

Andrew015 said:


> Not sure about my next trip.   I can be convinced to go down just about anytime , provided I have the vacation time.   My favorite time is September/October - a little cooler weather, less crowded, and some cool things to see/do (F&W, NSSHP, etc.).   What about you - any upcoming trips?
> 
> I'm looking to buy into DVC this year, so depending on the contract that I purchase and when points become available to me (and how many) will probably determine my next visit!   What's your home resort?



Our next trip will be in January for the Marathon weekend.  I'm very excited as it's my 1st 1/2 marathon.  I'm also excited because the race is on January 7th and that's the exact day I went to Disney for the very first time 21 years ago so I thought that was very cool.  Haven't been in January since and I know it could be cooler, but I heard the crowds are light.  I love October weather in Florida!  I wanted to go this year, but just couldn't swing it.

My family owns at Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club, Saratoga Spring, and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I was taking the steps earlier in September to buy my own in Bay Lake Towers, it's just a bit out of my price range.

This next trip will be our first time staying at a non DVC resort since we bought in so hopefully we'll like Port Orleans Riverside.  Ever stayed there?


----------



## aliinfl

KristEn87 said:


> Our next trip will be in January for the Marathon weekend.  I'm very excited as it's my 1st 1/2 marathon.  I'm also excited because the race is on January 7th and that's the exact day I went to Disney for the very first time 21 years ago so I thought that was very cool.  Haven't been in January since and I know it could be cooler, but I heard the crowds are light.  I love October weather in Florida!  I wanted to go this year, but just couldn't swing it.
> 
> My family owns at Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club, Saratoga Spring, and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I was taking the steps earlier in September to buy my own in Bay Lake Towers, it's just a bit out of my price range.
> 
> This next trip will be our first time staying at a non DVC resort since we bought in so hopefully we'll like Port Orleans Riverside.  Ever stayed there?



Hi Kristen,
Good luck at the half. You will have a blast! I am a volunteer here at Disney and work at it every year. Normally, the weather is awesome for a long run, but just so you know it can be unseasonalby cold. Two years ago, it was insanely cold. As in "am I dreaming, cuz this can't be Florida!" lol! And the half actually had sleet! We will know closer to the time, what the winter ends up being like, so look around later for that. If you have any questions give me a shout. I know it can be a nervous time, your first run. 

As for staying at Riverside, aka Dixie Landings in my heart, you will love it. Although it doesn't have the same amenities as a DVC, the place is beautiful. Lovely grounds to walk around. Boat rides. Horse drawn carriage. Fun pool.  Large food court. My mom actually worked there for 10 yrs. We still go over there from time to time to enjoy the grounds although I haven't stayed in a room there in a  long time. 
smiles~Alicia


----------



## Andrew015

Wow... you're family has quite the DVC presence!   I'm actually thinking of buying in at two resorts rather than one, just to be able to have the 11 month booking window at more than one resort.   BLT is one, Boardwalk or WL will be the other.   

I've stayed at POR many moons ago, back in the Dixie Landings days (as Alicia mentioned, it's still Dixie Landings to me too).   I really enjoy the resort, and always make it a point to visit.    The only downfall of the resort is it's size, and you could potentially have a hefty walk to get to your room, depending on which building you end up in.   Also, in my experiences, the bus service can be time consuming, as there are multiple stops to make at the resort.    That aside, I love the theme, the boat rides to DTD, and the foodcourt.    I'm sure you will enjoy it! 




KristEn87 said:


> Our next trip will be in January for the Marathon weekend.  I'm very excited as it's my 1st 1/2 marathon.  I'm also excited because the race is on January 7th and that's the exact day I went to Disney for the very first time 21 years ago so I thought that was very cool.  Haven't been in January since and I know it could be cooler, but I heard the crowds are light.  I love October weather in Florida!  I wanted to go this year, but just couldn't swing it.
> 
> My family owns at Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club, Saratoga Spring, and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I was taking the steps earlier in September to buy my own in Bay Lake Towers, it's just a bit out of my price range.
> 
> This next trip will be our first time staying at a non DVC resort since we bought in so hopefully we'll like Port Orleans Riverside.  Ever stayed there?


----------



## KristEn87

Thanks Andrew and Alicia!

I remember when it was called Dixie Landings as well, but we've just never stayed there.  It's just my dad, son, and I this trip so the room size shouldn't be too much of an issue and the grounds do look wonderful!

I'm use to the time consuming bus issues, I feel like Old Key West with all their stops makes for very long bus rides.

Alicia, thanks for the well wishes on the race.  This is my first ever long run and I'm very nervous/excited about it!  I've read many trip reports about the race including 2010 the "cold" year!

Andrew, wow building a house and DVC and a new car!?  You must have a nice job!!  I love having multiple DVC properties for that reason lots of 11 month booking windows/  I wish we had VWL instead of SSR though.  Good luck finding your .  

Some day my prince will come


----------



## nurse.darcy

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Still no FL peeps? Lol



Sorry Mr. Josh in Jacksonville.  I try to meet as many people as I can here.  I live within 5 to 10 minutes of all the local resorts here in Orlando. . .(okay, sp Seaworld is < a minute but ya know. . .gotta work the numbers.) Its so different living here than it was when I came here on vacation.  If you are in or coming to the area, please let me know.  I am always happy to meet new DISsers here. . .Just be aware that my life can get quite hectic. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Would just love to say welcome to all the newbies out here.  Nice to see some new faces.  Pull up a barstool after helping yourself to a drink. . .(we used to have a bartender. . .but he went and got himself engaged and is a bit "distracted" at the moment. . .lol


----------



## Mitzicat

disneypryncess said:


> Jersey Dis'er here! I always lurk & pop on and off the boards (schedule permitting) but I hear that you guys are the welcoming types so I hope you don't mind me popping back in occasionally??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitzi-Is it too late (or too early at 9am?) to join you for that drink? Looks like it's gonna be one of those weeks, hehehe...



Disneypryncess...it's never to late to join me for a drink...   I had a not so great blind date tonight so I don't care what the pirates  say...I wants the rum!!!  I'll buy the first round.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

KristEn87 said:


> This next trip will be our first time staying at a non DVC resort since we bought in so hopefully we'll like Port Orleans Riverside.  Ever stayed there?





aliinfl said:


> As for staying at Riverside, aka Dixie Landings in my heart, you will love it. Although it doesn't have the same amenities as a DVC, the place is beautiful. Lovely grounds to walk around. Boat rides. Horse drawn carriage. Fun pool.  Large food court. My mom actually worked there for 10 yrs. We still go over there from time to time to enjoy the grounds although I haven't stayed in a room there in a  long time.
> smiles~Alicia



Another vote for Dixie Landings!  That was my FAVORITE resort before I bought DVC at OKW (next door).  Not only is the place beautiful, but it is centrally located on property so it doesn't take long to get anywhere.


----------



## Andrew015

KristEn87 said:


> Andrew, wow building a house and DVC and a new car!?  You must have a nice job!!  I love having multiple DVC properties for that reason lots of 11 month booking windows/  I wish we had VWL instead of SSR though.  Good luck finding your .
> 
> Some day my prince will come



Thanks Kristen.  I work hard for what I have (not well off by any means), but more importantly, have been really focused on saving for the future.   Not that DVC is the "best investment", but the way I see it, I'm going to be going to WDW anyway, so I might as well buy in now into something now that will save me in the long run.   Any financial planner might advise against a timeshare, but they're obviously not WDW fanatics


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> Disneypryncess...it's never to late to join me for a drink...   I had a not so great blind date tonight so I don't care what the pirates  say...I wants the rum!!!  I'll buy the first round.



Ohman! I'm sorry to hear that!! But I'm right there with you. I had a not so great blind date myself on Sunday night! 

I'll get the next one......we might be here awhile! hehehe


----------



## taramoz

disneypryncess said:


> Ohman! I'm sorry to hear that!! But I'm right there with you. I had a not so great blind date myself on Sunday night!
> 
> I'll get the next one......we might be here awhile! hehehe



No bad blind date stories here, but I will get a round or two myself today just for the fun of it!


----------



## ahoff

aliinfl said:


> Hi Kristen,
> Good luck at the half. You will have a blast! I am a volunteer here at Disney and work at it every year. Normally, the weather is awesome for a long run, but just so you know it can be unseasonalby cold. Two years ago, it was insanely cold. As in "am I dreaming, cuz this can't be Florida!" lol! And the half actually had sleet! We will know closer to the time, what the winter ends up being like, so look around later for that. If you have any questions give me a shout. I know it can be a nervous time, your first run.




I also volunteered for the Full this year.  I am supposed to be at one of the earlier water stops.  Figured I am down for the Half and thought it would be fun to do.


----------



## KristEn87

ahoff said:


> I also volunteered for the Full this year.  I am supposed to be at one of the earlier water stops.  Figured I am down for the Half and thought it would be fun to do.




So you're running the half and then volunteering to help work the full?  That could be fun! I have two friends who are running the full.


Andrew- I totally understand where you are coming from.  I've been very much planning for the future and hope to have my own home by the end of 2012 if not early 2013.


----------



## disneypryncess

Andrew015 said:


> One of the "cool" new friends here...    Looking forward to getting to know you folks a little better.
> 
> Thanks for the update on everyone's whereabouts / going's on NJDiva.   Here's my update in a nutshell:   Got a new car two months ago (seems to be a common interest here - either someone has a new car, or car trouble  ).   Looking into buying a DVC timeshare this month or next.   Also was looking to build a new house here in Cleveland, but not 100% sure if this is where I want to settle down, so that idea's been tabled for the time being.   Finding a  may be a better idea, and then determining that together.



Andrew-my family is in Loveland, OH. Is that close to you? 

Here's my update right now: heading to WDW in Nov (experiencing Thanksgiving there for the 1st time & I can't wait).....I've been thinking about buying into the DVC for years now but I'm always torn as to whether it's the best idea for me or not.

and always keeping an eye out for my prince or


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> Disneypryncess...it's never to late to join me for a drink...   I had a not so great blind date tonight so I don't care what the pirates  say...I wants the rum!!!  I'll buy the first round.



it's not what the pirates say, it's what they do to you if you take their Rum


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> and always keeping an eye out for my prince or



if you're keeping your eye out.... you should wear a patch and be a Pirate


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

disneypryncess said:


> .....I've been thinking about buying into the DVC for years now but I'm always torn as to whether it's the best idea for me or not.



If you can afford to do DVC...it was one of my best decisions....I spent bucoos on resorts before that.  I ended up marrying my DH who had his own DVC, so we have double the points.  We also have a little invested in Disney Stock and it has done well.  

So...if you can do DVC without curtailing your ability to travel....it's a good deal!!!


----------



## POTCAddict

I've been investigating a 4 night cruise to the bahamas on my birthday. One day at sea, one at castaway cay, and one in Nassau.... The whole time we're on the ship I'm planning on looking like this  Speaking of pirates; there where TONS of pirates in Florida. I will be looking for burried treaure all weekend.




Mitzicat said:


> Disneypryncess...it's never to late to join me for a drink...   I had a not so great blind date tonight so I don't care what the pirates  say...I wants the rum!!!  I'll buy the first round.





disneypryncess said:


> Ohman! I'm sorry to hear that!! But I'm right there with you. I had a not so great blind date myself on Sunday night!
> 
> I'll get the next one......we might be here awhile! hehehe





taramoz said:


> No bad blind date stories here, but I will get a round or two myself today just for the fun of it!




I had a pretty dreadful blind date once or twice so I'll buy a round!


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> it's not what the pirates say, it's what they do to you if you take their Rum



If the pirates are single...they can do what ever they want!  Ooh...was that too adult for this board?


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> If the pirates are single...they can do what ever they want!  Ooh...was that too adult for this board?



hmm, since you put it that way, 

shiver me timbers..drink up Lass,
with that attitude I just might be willing to share

My Rum collection includes

Calico Jack Spiced Rum
Calico JAck Silver,
Seagrams Citrus flavored Rum
Seagrams RAspberry flavored Rum


----------



## DCTooTall

Andrew015 said:


> Thanks Kristen.  I work hard for what I have (not well off by any means), but more importantly, have been really focused on saving for the future.   Not that DVC is the "best investment", but the way I see it, I'm going to be going to WDW anyway, so I might as well buy in now into something now that will save me in the long run.   Any financial planner might advise against a timeshare, but they're obviously not WDW fanatics



 That's one reason I ended up buying a timeshare over at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.    I've considered DVC,   but I just can't justify the cost.   I like my resort at the Wyndham because it's actually closer/more convenient to many of the places of interest on the Disney property than some of the DVC resorts (SSR),  It's an owned deed instead of a lease,  It offers more ability to use it outside of the Disney area if I decided to make a trip elsewhere,  and most importantly....  MUCH MUCH cheaper resale than anything I could get DVC.


DVC has a couple nice perks.....  AP Discounts....  ability to "rent" points from someone and control the reservation under your ownership....   Full Disney Transport, including ME....  (but I like driving,  so that's not a big advantage for me) ......     But I'm not sure those advantages are worth the several thousand $$ premium I'd end up paying to buy in.        (DVC Resales tend to run over $50/pp... meaning enough points to be useable for a week or more easily costing over $10k.....  Wyndham is only pennies on the dollar,  with people often reporting getting enough points to for a week costing under $1,000 including closing costs....)

  But....   That's just my opinion.    I can say it's a really nice resort,    and a few of the people here can actually vouch for the resort since they've seen/stayed at the place with me.



taramoz said:


> No bad blind date stories here, but I will get a round or two myself today just for the fun of it!



 Sounds like the return of Thirsty Thursday!     Count me in!  




POTCAddict said:


> I've been investigating a 4 night cruise to the bahamas on my birthday. One day at sea, one at castaway cay, and one in Nassau.... The whole time we're on the ship I'm planning on looking like this  Speaking of pirates; there where TONS of pirates in Florida. I will be looking for burried treaure all weekend.



 Is that your way of saying you are going to be spending a lot of time on the beach looking for/at Booty?          Guess you can't really blame a girl for seeing the sights when they move down there.  





Mitzicat said:


> If the pirates are single...they can do what ever they want!  Ooh...was that too adult for this board?





Yup....  You are definitely new here.


----------



## disneypryncess

taramoz said:


> No bad blind date stories here, but I will get a round or two myself today just for the fun of it!





POTCAddict said:


> I had a pretty dreadful blind date once or twice so I'll buy a round!



Why, thank you! You guys really are a welcoming group!!


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> if you're keeping your eye out.... you should wear a patch and be a Pirate


----------



## disneypryncess

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> If you can afford to do DVC...it was one of my best decisions....I spent bucoos on resorts before that.  I ended up marrying my DH who had his own DVC, so we have double the points.  We also have a little invested in Disney Stock and it has done well.
> 
> So...if you can do DVC without curtailing your ability to travel....it's a good deal!!!



Thanks, its good to hear from someone with experience. Maybe I need to research it a bit more seriously.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like the return of Thirsty Thursday!     Count me in!



speaking of drinking, when would you like to take possession of your glass ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> speaking of drinking, when would you like to take possession of your glass ??



Just let me know when is good for you.    outside of work mon-fri,  I don't have a whole lot scheduled before my next Disney trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

POTCAddict said:


> I had a pretty dreadful blind date once or twice so I'll buy a round!



I had a blind date once that was SOOOOOOOOOO bad    I almost joined a Monastery


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88...I know the feeling.  Mine was when I stood up to leave and realized I was almost a foot taller than him.   And I'm only 5'4"...well ok last night I was about 5'7"  had heels on...but still.  Looked nothing like his picture...and he had the nerve to laugh at my love of Disney.  Told me he couldn't understand how someone would want to spend 10 days there!  

The date started at 6:45...I was home in my pjs at 8:30!


----------



## DCTooTall

Mitzicat said:


> MICKEY88...I know the feeling.  Mine was when I stood up to leave and realized I was almost a foot taller than him.   And I'm only 5'4"...well ok last night I was about 5'7"  had heels on...but still.  Looked nothing like his picture...and he had the nerve to laugh at my love of Disney.  Told me he couldn't understand how someone would want to spend 10 days there!
> 
> The date started at 6:45...I was home in my pjs at 8:30!



only 10 days?

Spent a week in Florida in March.

Another week about 2 weeks ago.

And I'll be down again for another week in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mitzicat

well I guess I should have added...

July - 3 Days in Disneyland

Supposed to be there in October - but my just wonderful BF decided he didn't want to be with me anymore and so I didn't get to go to the conference with him!  

Next Month - 3 Days in Disneyland

Dec - 10 Days

maybe a trip in between Dec and June

June 2012 - 5 Days....


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> MICKEY88...I know the feeling.  Mine was when I stood up to leave and realized I was almost a foot taller than him.   And I'm only 5'4"...well ok last night I was about 5'7"  had heels on...but still.  Looked nothing like his picture...and he had the nerve to laugh at my love of Disney.  Told me he couldn't understand how someone would want to spend 10 days there!
> 
> The date started at 6:45...I was home in my pjs at 8:30!



I spend a minimum of 14 days in Orlando when I head south,

my blind date was horrible.. she said she was a size 6, more like a size 18-22.

I had agreed to take her and her daughter to hersheyparks candylane, a big mistake.. her daughter started calling me daddy..

when I took them home she invited me in, I told her it wasn't going to work out.. she then proceeded to freak out and tell me she was going to commit sucide if I left..


----------



## Mitzicat

Ok you win...you get all the rum!  

Oh my gosh....

How freaking crazy is that.  I'm getting freaked out by a guy calling me "sweetie" and I haven't even met him.  I couldn't even imagine a kid calling me mommy.  Not that I have an issue with a guy with kids, but not after the first date.


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> Ok you win...you get all the rum!
> 
> Oh my gosh....
> 
> How freaking crazy is that.  I'm getting freaked out by a guy calling me "sweetie" and I haven't even met him.  I couldn't even imagine a kid calling me mommy.  Not that I have an issue with a guy with kids, but not after the first date.



Mickey88......you definitely win!!! 
But Mitzi, I'm with you.....I didnt like my date calling me "baby" either....it was our first date, I met you 5 minutes ago....geez.....hehehehe


----------



## Andrew015

Geeze...  all of these blind date horror stories aren't giving me much hope


----------



## DCTooTall

Andrew015 said:


> Geeze...  all of these blind date horror stories aren't giving me much hope



I'm thinking the moral of these stories is:

"Blind Dates:  BAD!   DIS Dates:   Good!"


----------



## Andrew015

disneypryncess said:


> Andrew-my family is in Loveland, OH. Is that close to you?
> 
> Here's my update right now: heading to WDW in Nov (experiencing Thanksgiving there for the 1st time & I can't wait).....I've been thinking about buying into the DVC for years now but I'm always torn as to whether it's the best idea for me or not.
> 
> and always keeping an eye out for my prince or



DP...  Loveland is closer to Dayton, which is a good ways away from me.  I'm closer to Cleveland, which is about four hours away from Dayton.   But if you're ever visiting family, feel free to give me a shout! 

Regarding the DVC, I honestly and truly think it's only a good investment if you meet ALL of the following criteria: 

You go to WDW at least once a year for no less than a week at a time, or collectively throughout the year (some folks make the arguement that it's still a good buy even if you only go once every other year, but I think that's a stretch).
You typically stay in Deluxe accommodations (once again, some folks make the arguement even with moderate resorts, but I think this is once again a stretch).
You must be "on-site"
You have a specific DVC Resort that you ALWAYS prefer to stay at, or want to try numerous deluxes, of which many are DVC locations.
You can pay for the initial purchase with cash and don't need to finance (rates for DVC purchases typically run around 10-12%).

If you meet these criteria, then DVC is, without a doubt, worth a look.   If you don't meet all of these items, it still might be worthwhile for you to consider, but chances are, you might be better off taking advantage of other discounts and planning on your own.     Many people aren't realistic with their situation and make the justification a stretch, and I think these are the people most likely to experience "buyers remorse" or find themselves selling their membership a few years down the road.   For me, not only does DVC make sense, I think that I will also enjoy the emotional aspect of knowing I own a "piece of WDW" that I'm entitled to for 2 weeks out of the year, and I'll always have that to look forward to.  




			
				DCTooTall said:
			
		

> That's one reason I ended up buying a timeshare over at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. I've considered DVC, but I just can't justify the cost. I like my resort at the Wyndham because it's actually closer/more convenient to many of the places of interest on the Disney property than some of the DVC resorts (SSR), It's an owned deed instead of a lease, It offers more ability to use it outside of the Disney area if I decided to make a trip elsewhere, and most importantly.... MUCH MUCH cheaper resale than anything I could get DVC.



DC - I've heard really good things about the Wyndham timeshares (low purchase price, better ability to use for other non-Disney sites, etc.).  I've given them a close look, and while it is an attractive option, I think DVC resale is where it's at for me.  It definitely is a little more money, but part of the WDW experience for me is in the Disney resorts, and I'm willing to pay a premium to take advantage of them.   The initial purchase is a good hit, but when averaging the cost per trip over 50 years, it really is a bargain vs staying on property and paying out of pocket.   

Seeing as how this is the singles board, I'll make this my last post on the subject.  Sorry if I got a little off topic, but I've really had this "on the brain" lately, and just felt compelled to give my opinion given the interest expressed by others in this post.   I'd be happy to PM anyone if they have questions or want to talk about it. 

To keep it on topic, the most cost effective way into DVC is to find a prince/princess who's already a member.    If there are any single, eligible DVC females out there that can save me from laying down a big chunk of cabbage.........


----------



## Andrew015

DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking the moral of these stories is:
> 
> "Blind Dates:  BAD!   DIS Dates:   Good!"



It definitely sounds that way!   I'm thinking  I'll be staying away from the "blind date" Koolaid, and start drinking the rum....


----------



## KristEn87

Andrew015 said:


> DP...  Loveland is closer to Dayton, which is a good ways away from me.  I'm closer to Cleveland, which is about four hours away from Dayton.   But if you're ever visiting family, feel free to give me a shout!
> 
> Regarding the DVC, I honestly and truly think it's only a good investment if you meet ALL of the following criteria:
> 
> You go to WDW at least once a year for no less than a week at a time, or collectively throughout the year (some folks make the arguement that it's still a good buy even if you only go once every other year, but I think that's a stretch).
> You typically stay in Deluxe accommodations (once again, some folks make the arguement even with moderate resorts, but I think this is once again a stretch).
> You must be "on-site"
> You have a specific DVC Resort that you ALWAYS prefer to stay at, or want to try numerous deluxes, of which many are DVC locations.
> You can pay for the initial purchase with cash and don't need to finance (rates for DVC purchases typically run around 10-12%).
> 
> If you meet these criteria, then DVC is, without a doubt, worth a look.   If you don't meet all of these items, it still might be worthwhile for you to consider, but chances are, you might be better off taking advantage of other discounts and planning on your own.     Many people aren't realistic with their situation and make the justification a stretch, and I think these are the people most likely to experience "buyers remorse" or find themselves selling their membership a few years down the road.   For me, not only does DVC make sense, I think that I will also enjoy the emotional aspect of knowing I own a "piece of WDW" that I'm entitled to for 2 weeks out of the year, and I'll always have that to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC - I've heard really good things about the Wyndham timeshares (low purchase price, better ability to use for other non-Disney sites, etc.).  I've given them a close look, and while it is an attractive option, I think DVC resale is where it's at for me.  It definitely is a little more money, but part of the WDW experience for me is in the Disney resorts, and I'm willing to pay a premium to take advantage of them.   The initial purchase is a good hit, but when averaging the cost per trip over 50 years, it really is a bargain vs staying on property and paying out of pocket.
> 
> Seeing as how this is the singles board, I'll make this my last post on the subject.  Sorry if I got a little off topic, but I've really had this "on the brain" lately, and just felt compelled to give my opinion given the interest expressed by others in this post.   I'd be happy to PM anyone if they have questions or want to talk about it.
> 
> To keep it on topic, the most cost effective way into DVC is to find a prince/princess who's already a member.    If there are any single, eligible DVC females out there that can save me from laying down a big chunk of cabbage.........




DVC member here


----------



## Mitzicat

Andrew015 said:


> To keep it on topic, the most cost effective way into DVC is to find a prince/princess who's already a member.    If there are any single, eligible DVC females out there that can save me from laying down a big chunk of cabbage.........



so I told my now ex-boyfriend that he could buy me a $75 ring from qvc and put the rest of the money he would have spent on a ring as a down payment for DVC.  Well considering he's my ex...it didn't happen.  Oh well. He never understood my passion for Disney.  Who knows maybe I will met someone on my upcoming trip!


----------



## wdwgirl03

My family is also in DVC.  We've been members since 2006-home resort is Saratoga Springs (one week until I'm there again, not that I'm counting or anything...) but I've gotten to stay at most of the DVC resorts at some point.  I think in the five years since we've been members I've been on almost as many trips as I had before being in DVC.   My dad is the owner but he's said before that if he had known my sisters and I would still love going to WDW now he would've bought into it a lot sooner.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Mitzicat said:


> so I told my now ex-boyfriend that he could buy me a $75 ring from qvc and put the rest of the money he would have spent on a ring as a down payment for DVC.  Well considering he's my ex...it didn't happen.  Oh well. He never understood my passion for Disney.  Who knows maybe I will met someone on my upcoming trip!



When are you going?


----------



## Mitzicat

2-11 Dec, staying at POR.  Adult family trip.   Since the parks close early, I'm hoping to hit some of the evening hot spots.


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> 2-11 Dec, staying at POR.  Adult family trip.   Since the parks close early, I'm hoping to hit some of the evening hot spots.




I overlap you by 1 day!! I'm going down w/the entire family on Thanksgiving   (11/24) and coming home on 12/3. First 3 days at WL then GF for the rest of the trip. 
Maybe we can grab a drink, schedules permitting!


----------



## MICKEY88

Andrew015 said:


> , and start drinking the rum....


----------



## Mitzicat

disneypryncess said:


> I overlap you by 1 day!! I'm going down w/the entire family on Thanksgiving   (11/24) and coming home on 12/3. First 3 days at WL then GF for the rest of the trip.
> Maybe we can grab a drink, schedules permitting!



Our first day (2nd Dec) is going to be a monorail crawl...we didn't want to do anything to crazy.     We could just end up at the GF for our last bar.  I will PM you my information.  I am really looking forward to this trip because I think this will be the first time I actually get to meet some other DISers.  The last big trip my sister and I took we had our LG Mickey heads but no one said anything to us.  Now with the Disapalooza, some solo meet and greets...I hopefully will get to meet a lot of DISers...  And maybe a single "" or two!


----------



## DCTooTall

Andrew015 said:


> DP...  Loveland is closer to Dayton, which is a good ways away from me.  I'm closer to Cleveland, which is about four hours away from Dayton.   But if you're ever visiting family, feel free to give me a shout!
> 
> Regarding the DVC, I honestly and truly think it's only a good investment if you meet ALL of the following criteria:
> 
> You go to WDW at least once a year for no less than a week at a time, or collectively throughout the year (some folks make the arguement that it's still a good buy even if you only go once every other year, but I think that's a stretch).
> You typically stay in Deluxe accommodations (once again, some folks make the arguement even with moderate resorts, but I think this is once again a stretch).
> You must be "on-site"
> You have a specific DVC Resort that you ALWAYS prefer to stay at, or want to try numerous deluxes, of which many are DVC locations.
> You can pay for the initial purchase with cash and don't need to finance (rates for DVC purchases typically run around 10-12%).
> 
> If you meet these criteria, then DVC is, without a doubt, worth a look.   If you don't meet all of these items, it still might be worthwhile for you to consider, but chances are, you might be better off taking advantage of other discounts and planning on your own.     Many people aren't realistic with their situation and make the justification a stretch, and I think these are the people most likely to experience "buyers remorse" or find themselves selling their membership a few years down the road.   For me, not only does DVC make sense, I think that I will also enjoy the emotional aspect of knowing I own a "piece of WDW" that I'm entitled to for 2 weeks out of the year, and I'll always have that to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC - I've heard really good things about the Wyndham timeshares (low purchase price, better ability to use for other non-Disney sites, etc.).  I've given them a close look, and while it is an attractive option, I think DVC resale is where it's at for me.  It definitely is a little more money, but part of the WDW experience for me is in the Disney resorts, and I'm willing to pay a premium to take advantage of them.   The initial purchase is a good hit, but when averaging the cost per trip over 50 years, it really is a bargain vs staying on property and paying out of pocket.
> 
> Seeing as how this is the singles board, I'll make this my last post on the subject.  Sorry if I got a little off topic, but I've really had this "on the brain" lately, and just felt compelled to give my opinion given the interest expressed by others in this post.   I'd be happy to PM anyone if they have questions or want to talk about it.
> 
> To keep it on topic, the most cost effective way into DVC is to find a prince/princess who's already a member.    If there are any single, eligible DVC females out there that can save me from laying down a big chunk of cabbage.........




Topic??   We have a topic??   When did that happen??


----------



## disneypryncess

Andrew015 said:


> Geeze...  all of these blind date horror stories aren't giving me much hope



Please don't let us scare you!!  Even with the bad blind dates, I refuse to give up hope!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking the moral of these stories is:
> 
> "Blind Dates:  BAD!   DIS Dates:   Good!"



You are absolutely right! 
(now, I just need to find a DISer to date)


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> Our first day (2nd Dec) is going to be a monorail crawl...we didn't want to do anything to crazy.     We could just end up at the GF for our last bar.  I will PM you my information.  I am really looking forward to this trip because I think this will be the first time I actually get to meet some other DISers.  The last big trip my sister and I took we had our LG Mickey heads but no one said anything to us.  Now with the Disapalooza, some solo meet and greets...I hopefully will get to meet a lot of DISers...  And maybe a single "" or two!



I'm jealous!! I've never ever actually met any other DISers. I need to start getting out more, go to meet & greets, etc. I'm always trying to drag people with me to WDW. Maybe I should just start heading out solo sometimes.


----------



## ahoff

disneypryncess said:


> You are absolutely right!
> (now, I just need to find a DISer to date)



I might be in the city for an beer festival tomorrow


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> I hopefully will get to meet a lot of DISers...  And maybe a single "" or two!



you don't have to go all the way to Florida to meet a single Pyrate..


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> I'm getting freaked out by a guy calling me "sweetie" and I haven't even met him.  .



if that freaked you out, it's probably a good thing I edited my reply to your comment that a singls Pirate can do whatever he wants.


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> I'm jealous!! I've never ever actually met any other DISers. I need to start getting out more, go to meet & greets, etc. I'm always trying to drag people with me to WDW. Maybe I should just start heading out solo sometimes.





I've met quite a few disers , and they are all nice people... except for the Pyrate of course..

rumor has it that one of our Pyrates might be at the PA Ren Faire this weekend..


----------



## DCTooTall

disneypryncess said:


> You are absolutely right!
> (now, I just need to find a DISer to date)



  Stick around here long enough and It shouldn't be hard to see happen.  



disneypryncess said:


> I'm jealous!! I've never ever actually met any other DISers. I need to start getting out more, go to meet & greets, etc. I'm always trying to drag people with me to WDW. Maybe I should just start heading out solo sometimes.



 I tended to do the same thing.  Between here,  The Podcast forum,  and the DISMEETS forum,   It's usually not too hard to find other DIS'ers going around the same time as you and getting together.  I've ended up meeting a few DIS'ers over the past year between local meets and the meet on 10/1.   

 Believe it or not,   I'm actually a somewhat shy person,   so I don't tend to go out and say Hi to people at WDW who are wearing LGMH's,   but I have seen them down there too.



ahoff said:


> I might be in the city for an beer festival tomorrow



 SEE!!  Told you it wouldn't take long!     Seriously Augie is a cool guy.....   He probably wouldn't have amassed a harem if he wasn't.  (Take it from me...  another guy who somehow managed to gather a harem.   )


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I've met quite a few disers , and they are all nice people... except for the Pyrate of course..
> 
> rumor has it that one of our Pyrates might be at the PA Ren Faire this weekend..




Hmmmm....  I may need to swing by there.   be a shame to miss going to the Ren Faire at least once.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> another guy who somehow managed to gather a harem.   )



you really should stop talking about your harem, before Your Princess gets out the Cattle Prod


----------



## Mitzicat

I've never been to the PA RenFaire, but the Maryland one is something not to be missed.  I was there two weekends ago...along with 30,000 other people.  they ran out of my favorite Steak on a Stake...but the beer was still flowing!


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> I've never been to the PA RenFaire, but the Maryland one is something not to be missed.  I was there two weekends ago...along with 30,000 other people.  they ran out of my favorite Steak on a Stake...but the beer was still flowing!



I've never been to the MD Ren FAire  but I've been told the PA Ren Faire is much better..  There are several people I've met at PA Ren Faire that drive up from MD every weekend


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you really should stop talking about your harem, before Your Princess gets out the Cattle Prod



I'm not too worried.  My Princess knows that I have released the harem and she's the only princess for me.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not too worried.  My Princess knows that I have released the harem and she's the only princess for me.



I know, that was quite evident in Florida


----------



## disneypryncess

ahoff said:


> I might be in the city for an beer festival tomorrow



I am actually about 15 min outside of the City (with no traffic! with traffic, about 2 hours ) but tomorrow I will be in Westchester all day.
I'm definitely open to meeting up another time though! hehe


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> I've met quite a few disers , and they are all nice people... except for the Pyrate of course..
> 
> rumor has it that one of our Pyrates might be at the PA Ren Faire this weekend..



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the PA RenFaire!! Went for the last 2 yrs but it's a hike so we usually stay over. They have the winery!!! 
This year, I stuck to the New York RenFaire to save some $$$ for Disney.


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the PA RenFaire!! Went for the last 2 yrs but it's a hike so we usually stay over. They have the winery!!!
> This year, I stuck to the New York RenFaire to save some $$$ for Disney.



have you ventured into  the big red ship, or attended the Pirate Auction


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> Stick around here long enough and It shouldn't be hard to see happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I tended to do the same thing.  Between here,  The Podcast forum,  and the DISMEETS forum,   It's usually not too hard to find other DIS'ers going around the same time as you and getting together.  I've ended up meeting a few DIS'ers over the past year between local meets and the meet on 10/1.
> 
> Believe it or not,   I'm actually a somewhat shy person,   so I don't tend to go out and say Hi to people at WDW who are wearing LGMH's,   but I have seen them down there too.
> 
> 
> 
> SEE!!  Told you it wouldn't take long!     Seriously Augie is a cool guy.....   He probably wouldn't have amassed a harem if he wasn't.  (Take it from me...  another guy who somehow managed to gather a harem.   )



I can be a little reserved until I get to know people, too. I have been hovering around your thread for awhile but I wasn't sure how newbies went over. Needless to say, I'm glad I finally really jumped in. You guys seem great (& very welcoming)!!


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> if that freaked you out, it's probably a good thing I edited my reply to your comment that a singls Pirate can do whatever he wants.



It would have been fine... I'm more trusting of my fellow DIS'ers....especially those


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> you really should stop talking about your harem, before Your Princess gets out the Cattle Prod



At this point in my life I am willing to join a harem!  This dating stuff is a joke!  Mabye I am just too settled in my ways.     Or maybe it's just time to sign on the dotted line...become and official  and spend the rest of my days pillaging, looting, and drinking rum.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> At this point in my life I am willing to join a harem!  This dating stuff is a joke!  Mabye I am just too settled in my ways.     Or maybe it's just time to sign on the dotted line...become and official  and spend the rest of my days pillaging, looting, and drinking rum.



being a Pyrate is awesome.

I have a Santa hat with skull n Crossbones on it..I'm Pyrate Claus.

I don't give gifts, I take them..

and every year I get Santa's list of Naughty women, they sit on my lap and I tell them what I want for Christmas...


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> I can be a little reserved until I get to know people, too. I have been hovering around your thread for awhile but I wasn't sure how newbies went over. Needless to say, I'm glad I finally really jumped in. You guys seem great (& very welcoming)!!



Newbies are always welcome... as long as they don't touch me Rum


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't give gifts, I take them..




This takes on a whole new meaning after the comment you sent me!


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> This takes on a whole new meaning after the comment you sent me!



I do believe you were warned about the Pyrate


----------



## DCTooTall

disneypryncess said:


> I can be a little reserved until I get to know people, too. I have been hovering around your thread for awhile but I wasn't sure how newbies went over. Needless to say, I'm glad I finally really jumped in. You guys seem great (& very welcoming)!!



We have always said anybody and everybody is more then welcome to join in the fun.  We wouldn't be much of a social club if we weren't social,  now would we?


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> I do believe you were warned about the Pyrate



Perhaps I know too much...I've seen the cursed treasure (rum), I know where it be hidden. Now proceed at my own risk - I've been warned. That be the last 'friendly' words I'll hear. I may not survive to pass this way again... 


Ok..so I had to go to PoC wiki to get the wording right!!


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> I've never been to the PA RenFaire, but the Maryland one is something not to be missed.  I was there two weekends ago...along with 30,000 other people.  they ran out of my favorite Steak on a Stake...but the beer was still flowing!




Man, I wish I knew. I would've met you there! I only did the Maryland one once but I liked it. The Texas RenFaire might have been my all time favorite though!


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> have you ventured into  the big red ship, or attended the Pirate Auction



I did venture into the big red ship but I did not attend the auction.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> Perhaps I know too much...I've seen the cursed treasure (rum), I know where it be hidden. Now proceed at my own risk - I've been warned. That be the last 'friendly' words I'll hear. I may not survive to pass this way again...
> 
> 
> Ok..so I had to go to PoC wiki to get the wording right!!



" Dead Men tell No Tales "

but live women talk on forever  LOL

hmmmmmmm   perhaps I should have a shirt made that says that..


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> I did venture into the big red ship but I did not attend the auction.



odds are if you were on the big red ship, you passed by me and my cameras..

that's where I spend most of my time at the ren faire

did you see CAptain Jack at the big red ship


----------



## Floydian

I can't help but wonder why a half a dozen Facebook "friends" each tell me that they want to hang out when they come to town, then they all come to town at the same time, and they all hang out together at the same time, and not one of them makes a single effort to ever contact me. This has happened at least three times that I know of this year. Needless to say my friends list is a lot smaller now.

Life is full of disappointments. I just wish there was one single thing anywhere in the midst of it all that made it worth the effort.

Pity party over. I've got whiskey and Vicodin to consume. I'm out.

P.S. I don't hate Disney much anymore (unlike the last time I was here), but I'm pretty sure I hate people now.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> you really should stop talking about your harem, before Your Princess gets out the Cattle Prod



I think the cattle prod might be overkill for this situation...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not too worried.  My Princess knows that I have released the harem and she's the only princess for me.



Yup!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

disneypryncess said:


> Man, I wish I knew. I would've met you there! I only did the Maryland one once but I liked it. The Texas RenFaire might have been my all time favorite though!



The Texas renfaire is pretty awesome...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think the cattle prod might be overkill for this situation...



ya gotta remember I'm a Pyrate,  a cattle prod is a mere toy which can be used in many ways, some possibly even pleasureable,

for me torture or punishment, would either be a good flogging, walking the plank, ot keelhauling..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yup!



 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Texas renfaire is pretty awesome...



Hmmmm.... When is it... I may have to time my trip to check it out.


Sadly... doesn't look like I may get to check out the Ren-Faire this weekend.  Looks like i'm helping cover on-call for a co-worker tomorrow,  so I can't be away from a possible internet connection for that long.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Ugh, what a day!  Had to borrow a friend's DH to come over and remove the largest, smelliest possum I've ever seen (extremely dead, it'd been smelling for 3 days) from the insulation under my house.  It was so bad we seriously considered leaving it there.  Overall, it was very traumatic, but at least it doesn't stink inside my house!  Additionally, I had to borrow another friend's DH to come over and try to fix my outside spigot, which was leaking (not just dripping, but a steady stream of water).  It's not really fixable, but we got it to stop leaking for a while.  And, I have to attend a wedding tomorrow.  And another one the next day.  Blah.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Ugh, what a day!  Had to borrow a friend's DH to come over and remove the largest, smelliest possum I've ever seen (extremely dead, it'd been smelling for 3 days) from the insulation under my house.  It was so bad we seriously considered leaving it there.  Overall, it was very traumatic, but at least it doesn't stink inside my house!  Additionally, I had to borrow another friend's DH to come over and try to fix my outside spigot, which was leaking (not just dripping, but a steady stream of water).  It's not really fixable, but we got it to stop leaking for a while.  And, I have to attend a wedding tomorrow.  And another one the next day.  Blah.



wow, string of bad luck... I recommend not borrowing the new husbands this weekend..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. Have any of you had random romance in WDW? If so, how?


----------



## MICKEY88

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Have any of you had random romance in WDW? If so, how?



yes. but they threatened to ban me for life if I didn't let Jasmine go..


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Ugh, what a day!  Had to borrow a friend's DH to come over and remove the largest, smelliest possum I've ever seen (extremely dead, it'd been smelling for 3 days) from the insulation under my house.  It was so bad we seriously considered leaving it there.  Overall, it was very traumatic, but at least it doesn't stink inside my house!  Additionally, I had to borrow another friend's DH to come over and try to fix my outside spigot, which was leaking (not just dripping, but a steady stream of water).  It's not really fixable, but we got it to stop leaking for a while.  And, I have to attend a wedding tomorrow.  And another one the next day.  Blah.



 Wow....   Do you really even need to worry about finding another guy?  seems like you have a great deal with the ability to just borrow guys when you need them then just giving them back when you are thru with them.  




MICKEY88 said:


> wow, string of bad luck... I recommend not borrowing the new husbands this weekend..



    At least let the brides get tired of them before you start borrowing them.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Have any of you had random romance in WDW? If so, how?





MICKEY88 said:


> yes. but they threatened to ban me for life if I didn't let Jasmine go..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly... doesn't look like I may get to check out the Ren-Faire this weekend.  Looks like i'm helping cover on-call for a co-worker tomorrow,  so I can't be away from a possible internet connection for that long.




that might make 2 of us, originally was supposed to go with Miss K, but she had a death in the family, then I found out the Pirate party is Sunday night, {2 of My favorite Nasty Girls from the faire invited me} so I was going to go Sunday, then go to the party, now it looks like I have a family issue to deal with Sunday..


on a positive note, I stopped for some Calico Jack tonight after work, walked up to the register and there sat the Crystal Skull Vodka collectors set, Skull bottle and 2 skull shot glasses... way cool, it's now part of my collection, I need to get rid of the vodka, then I can keep my calico Jack in a skull


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> " Dead Men tell No Tales "
> 
> but live women talk on forever  LOL
> 
> hmmmmmmm   perhaps I should have a shirt made that says that..



I want one! hahaha



Floydian said:


> I can't help but wonder why a half a dozen Facebook "friends" each tell me that they want to hang out when they come to town, then they all come to town at the same time, and they all hang out together at the same time, and not one of them makes a single effort to ever contact me. This has happened at least three times that I know of this year. Needless to say my friends list is a lot smaller now.
> 
> Life is full of disappointments. I just wish there was one single thing anywhere in the midst of it all that made it worth the effort.
> 
> Pity party over. I've got whiskey and Vicodin to consume. I'm out.
> 
> P.S. I don't hate Disney much anymore (unlike the last time I was here), but I'm pretty sure I hate people now.



I know the feeling. My friends would do the same thing when I lived in Vegas.



MICKEY88 said:


> that might make 2 of us, originally was supposed to go with Miss K, but she had a death in the family, then I found out the Pirate party is Sunday night, {2 of My favorite Nasty Girls from the faire invited me} so I was going to go Sunday, then go to the party, now it looks like I have a family issue to deal with Sunday..
> 
> 
> on a positive note, I stopped for some Calico Jack tonight after work, walked up to the register and there sat the Crystal Skull Vodka collectors set, Skull bottle and 2 skull shot glasses... way cool, it's now part of my collection, I need to get rid of the vodka, then I can keep my calico Jack in a skull




Hey Pyrate,

Found this at the store today and thought of you.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Texas renfaire is pretty awesome...



I heard that Magnolia (Texas Ren Faire location) BURNED????



MICKEY88 said:


> on a positive note, I stopped for some Calico Jack tonight after work, walked up to the register and there sat the Crystal Skull Vodka collectors set, Skull bottle and 2 skull shot glasses... way cool, it's now part of my collection, I need to get rid of the vodka, then I can keep my calico Jack in a skull



I saw those!  They are cool-looking!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> 1.I want one! hahaha
> Hey Pyrate,
> 2.Found this at the store today and thought of you.



1.I'll let ya know if I go ahead with the idea, skull and crossbones on front, with "Dead Men Tell No Tales.

Silouette of a woman on the back, with 

"Live Wenches never stop talking"

2.  was that because of the name of the Rum. or because of the little fat guy on the tag..LOL

I had a bottle of that in my hand and decided I wasn't paying 30 bucks for a bottle of alcohol... then I saw the Crystal head and spent 50  LOL


----------



## Mitzicat

There's a pretty cool website out there that sells a ton of crystal skull stuff.  Jewelry...the led bases to put the bottle on so they glow pretty colors.  I think it's kind of funny that Dan Akroyd is the pitch man for the vodka.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.I'll let ya know if I go ahead with the idea, skull and crossbones on front, with "Dead Men Tell No Tales.
> 
> Silouette of a woman on the back, with
> 
> "Live Wenches never stop talking"
> 
> 2.  was that becasue of the name of the Rum. or because of the little fat guy on the tag..LOL
> 
> I had a bottle of that in my hand and decided I wasn't paying 30 bucks for a bottle of alcohol... then I saw the Crystal head and spent 50  LOL




1. Sounds good!

2. Both? hahaha. 

Yeah that sounds about right! haha. Crystal Head is really smooth Vodka. One of my favorites actually. Just don't want to spend $50+ on a bottle. haha


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> There's a pretty cool website out there that sells a ton of crystal skull stuff.  Jewelry...the led bases to put the bottle on so they glow pretty colors.  I think it's kind of funny that Dan Akroyd is the pitch man for the vodka.



he's not just the pitch man it's his product


----------



## TheBigE

Hey All,

Been awhile and it looks like there is alot to catch up on. * Welcome to all the new members, *pour another drink and belly up to the bar!!

Life has been busy, just got back from my Second Trip to Nigeria in 4 months. This time, i let my guard down and ate something that did not agree with me at all...could not even kill it with alcohol. *Long trip back on the plane, but feel better now. * Still taking Malaria pills for 6 more days

Great weekend ahead that I have been looking forward to for a while!! *So may not be able to stay on top of all the weekend news on DIS.*

Frequent flier card will get a major workout until I return to the States in early December, I will need another break.*

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!  Plans?


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> 1. Sounds good!
> 
> 2. Both? hahaha.
> 
> Yeah that sounds about right! haha. Crystal Head is really smooth Vodka. One of my favorites actually. Just don't want to spend $50+ on a bottle. haha



if you happen to find a bar willing to part with an empty crystal head bottle, at a reasonable price, I'm trying to get my hands on a second one


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> odds are if you were on the big red ship, you passed by me and my cameras..
> 
> that's where I spend most of my time at the ren faire
> 
> did you see CAptain Jack at the big red ship




I might have passed right by you....

but no, I don't remember Captain Jack...


----------



## disneypryncess

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Texas renfaire is pretty awesome...



My sister & I were staying in Austin but drove all the way out because we cannot pass up a Faire. It was totally worth it!


----------



## disneypryncess

TheBigE said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been awhile and it looks like there is alot to catch up on. * Welcome to all the new members, *pour another drink and belly up to the bar!!
> 
> Life has been busy, just got back from my Second Trip to Nigeria in 4 months. This time, i let my guard down and ate something that did not agree with me at all...could not even kill it with alcohol. *Long trip back on the plane, but feel better now. * Still taking Malaria pills for 6 more days
> 
> Great weekend ahead that I have been looking forward to for a while!! *So may not be able to stay on top of all the weekend news on DIS.*
> 
> Frequent flier card will get a major workout until I return to the States in early December, I will need another break.*
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!  Plans?



Thx for the welcome. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, string of bad luck... I recommend not borrowing the new husbands this weekend..





DCTooTall said:


> Wow....   Do you really even need to worry about finding another guy?  seems like you have a great deal with the ability to just borrow guys when you need them then just giving them back when you are thru with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least let the brides get tired of them before you start borrowing them.



There are certain things I'm pretty sure my girlfriend's won't loan them for 

I was joking with another friend that Gabe (the guy who helped with the animal disposal and frequently gets tagged by his wife to babysit my kids so we can hang out), is probably going to start trolling the dating sites for a husband for me soon   I can see the ad now "Man seeking Man for Woman" 



TheBigE said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been awhile and it looks like there is alot to catch up on. * Welcome to all the new members, *pour another drink and belly up to the bar!!
> 
> Life has been busy, just got back from my Second Trip to Nigeria in 4 months. This time, i let my guard down and ate something that did not agree with me at all...could not even kill it with alcohol. *Long trip back on the plane, but feel better now. * Still taking Malaria pills for 6 more days
> 
> Great weekend ahead that I have been looking forward to for a while!! *So may not be able to stay on top of all the weekend news on DIS.*
> 
> Frequent flier card will get a major workout until I return to the States in early December, I will need another break.*
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!  Plans?



Welcome back!  Sorry you had a difficult time in your travels.  Is it as difficult for American's to leave Nigeria as it is for Nigerians?  We had a guy when I was in the Navy who I think was even a naturalized American citizen who went back to Nigeria for his Mom's funeral and was basically held hostage for a few weeks trying to get back.  If he hadn't been in the US military I'm not sure he'd have gotten back out!  My uncle is an archdeacon in a Nigerian Anglican church and most families take years to get everyone together, so Nigeria is on my personal "avoid" list.


I was relieved to find out the the outdoor wedding I'm attending today is "country/cowboy dress casual" (whatever that means, lol), so the kids and I can at least wear jeans.  It is supposed to be in the 60s, but I still wasn't really wanting to wear dressier clothes to sit in a lawn chair in a field   I understand that the lake it is at is beautiful, but still....tomorrow's wedding is shortly after church, so it's "wear what you wore to church" casual


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I heard that Magnolia (Texas Ren Faire location) BURNED????



The wildfires burned around Magnolia, but the Renfest grounds suffered no damage.


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, I just returned from a quick trip to the hill country (near San Antonio), we had a fun visit to Natural Bridge Caverns and wildlife, cannot believe I have lived in Texas my whole life and never been before.

I would try to catch up, but instead am popping open a beer and joining back in...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I just returned from a quick trip to the hill country (near San Antonio), we had a fun visit to Natural Bridge Caverns and wildlife, cannot believe I have lived in Texas my whole life and never been before.
> 
> I would try to catch up, but instead am popping open a beer and joining back in...



To catch up and spend a bunch of time reading past posts....   or drink a beer.

Tough choice.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, I just returned from a quick trip to the hill country (near San Antonio), we had a fun visit to Natural Bridge Caverns and wildlife, cannot believe I have lived in Texas my whole life and never been before.
> 
> I would try to catch up, but instead am popping open a beer and joining back in...





DCTooTall said:


> To catch up and spend a bunch of time reading past posts....   or drink a beer.
> 
> Tough choice.



I am with taramoz on this one. . .the beer seems much more appropriate for the evening.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> if you happen to find a bar willing to part with an empty crystal head bottle, at a reasonable price, I'm trying to get my hands on a second one



Haha good luck man. Most places throw them out.


So the DF and I have decided we're gonna try to make it to DL for New Years. We'll see what happens though. Entirely depends on how much money we have. fingers crossed!


----------



## Belle1962

ok--jumping in here.  I have come to discover that only checking this thread once a week leaves you waaaayyyy behind.  

Anyway--off topic (is there a topic????) "The Great Piss-off"

At church this morning I go into the ladies room.  Most of the stalls are filled.

Anyway-no one is actually "going". I've noticed this at work also.  Are all women afraid to start the process for fear another woman might hear them? Do they think the smell of their urine will overwhelm the bathroom? Guess what gals--that's what we're here for--get it out and get it over.  (And don't mention going to the bathroom to pass gas or do other business and getting stuck in a piss-off).

So what is the proper etiquette here? First in leads? Someone counts it out (1-2-3 GO).  Do they announce the start (Ladies, start your bladders)? She with the most beer to expel goes anyway and start if off?

Anyway, if you care,  that is how my day is going. Can't wait for  more fun random thoughts to enter my head. Won't bore you all with anymore.


----------



## Mitzicat

Belle1962 said:


> ok--jumping in here.  I have come to discover that only checking this thread once a week leaves you waaaayyyy behind.
> 
> Anyway--off topic (is there a topic????) "The Great Piss-off"
> 
> At church this morning I go into the ladies room.  Most of the stalls are filled.
> 
> So what is the proper etiquette here? First in leads? Someone counts it out (1-2-3 GO).  Do they announce the start (Ladies, start your bladders)? She with the most beer to expel goes anyway and start if off?
> 
> Anyway, if you care,  that is how my day is going. Can't wait for  more fun random thoughts to enter my head. Won't bore you all with anymore.



I think it starts with a courtesy flush.  We have an unspoken rule at work...you never go into the stall next to another lady if the bathroom is empty.  You leave at least one empty stall between you.


----------



## ahoff

Mitzicat said:


> I think it starts with a courtesy flush.  We have an unspoken rule at work...you never go into the stall next to another lady if the bathroom is empty.  You leave at least one empty stall between you.




I didn't know there are rules.  Are there extra subtexts of rules when you enter in pairs?

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Never made it to that beer festival.  Was up in Purchase visiting my son, was no time to stop in the city for beer as I had tickets to  Steven Stills later that evening.  This morning I was entered in a duathlon, had my fastest time so far (missed breaking an hour by 18 seconds) and finished fourth in my age group.  Now I could go for a beer!

Enjoy the rest of Sunday!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am with taramoz on this one. . .the beer seems much more appropriate for the evening.



So was i.  Having a drink is the obvious answer.  



Belle1962 said:


> ok--jumping in here.  I have come to discover that only checking this thread once a week leaves you waaaayyyy behind.
> 
> Anyway--off topic (is there a topic????) "The Great Piss-off"
> 
> At church this morning I go into the ladies room.  Most of the stalls are filled.
> 
> Anyway-no one is actually "going". I've noticed this at work also.  Are all women afraid to start the process for fear another woman might hear them? Do they think the smell of their urine will overwhelm the bathroom? Guess what gals--that's what we're here for--get it out and get it over.  (And don't mention going to the bathroom to pass gas or do other business and getting stuck in a piss-off).
> 
> So what is the proper etiquette here? First in leads? Someone counts it out (1-2-3 GO).  Do they announce the start (Ladies, start your bladders)? She with the most beer to expel goes anyway and start if off?
> 
> Anyway, if you care,  that is how my day is going. Can't wait for  more fun random thoughts to enter my head. Won't bore you all with anymore.



nope,  no topic.  We jump around a lot.   Consider it a Conversational ADD.




Mitzicat said:


> I think it starts with a courtesy flush.  We have an unspoken rule at work...you never go into the stall next to another lady if the bathroom is empty.  You leave at least one empty stall between you.



 There are rules in the ladies room?   interesting.     For the  Men's room,   i think this classic video does a good job at explaining things.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw


I also heard an interesting statistic today that i thought i'd share with the group.   Did you know that 3.14% of sailors are Pi Rates?


----------



## Mitzicat

DCTooTall said:


> So was i.  Having a drink is the obvious answer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw



  Great video..."And Ralph and Chuck begin to...well ralph and chuck!"   I'm still laughing.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> I think it starts with a courtesy flush.  We have an unspoken rule at work...you never go into the stall next to another lady if the bathroom is empty.  You leave at least one empty stall between you.



technically it's impossible to go into a stall next to another lady if the restroom is *EMPTY*


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> technically it's impossible to go into a stall next to another lady if the restroom is *EMPTY*



is that the bathroom version of "if a tree falls in the woods?"


----------



## aliinfl

DCTooTall said:


> So was i.  Having a drink is the obvious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> nope,  no topic.  We jump around a lot.   Consider it a Conversational ADD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are rules in the ladies room?   interesting.     For the  Men's room,   i think this classic video does a good job at explaining things.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw
> 
> 
> I also heard an interesting statistic today that i thought i'd share with the group.   Did you know that 3.14% of sailors are Pi Rates?



Omg, that video was hilarious! As is the % of pi rates lolol!


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> technically it's impossible to go into a stall next to another lady if the restroom is *EMPTY*



That was actually two separate thoughts....but yes you are right.    It never fails I will be the ladies room...the only person...10 other empty stalls and the next lady in the room has to pick a stall next to me!  I don't get it.  I guess they want company?


----------



## MICKEY88

went to the Annual Pirates PArty last night ....running on 1 hour sleep, this should be an interesting day..going to be hurting later, but it was worth it..


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> went to the Annual Pirates PArty last night ....running on 1 hour sleep, this should be an interesting day..going to be hurting later, but it was worth it..



Glad you had a good time. That's always worth a little lack of sleep!


----------



## ahoff

Nice video, DC!  Here is another way to look at things:
http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/mens-bathroom-mural


----------



## NJDiva

hey my llittle jack o'lanterns!
sorry I've been MIA, this was a busy week for me, traveled for work as well as for sorority (I was in your neck of the woods DC and kinda yours, pyrate) this weekend. I'm beat and if I could have gotten away with staying home today I would have. I've been staying on track with all the posts this weekend (figures when I can't talk you all get chatty!) but I'm hoping this week is a little slower that last. 
So I talked to my kryptonite last night because he's working on a project that he's on nights and I have to say, even when I'm tired and frustrated, he just gives me those R-rated thoughts in my head. all he has to do is talk (he's from the virgin islands) and I am in someother world. anyway, he's not use to working nights just yet so I, being the good friend that I am, set my alarm for 2 AM just to check to see if he was ok and awake. of course he was sooooooooooo appreciative of the gesture I may be getting more days at his Bonnet Creek time share next year....(be proud of me pyrate!)


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ...(be proud of me pyrate!)



always my dear.. always..


----------



## NJDiva

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo



echo....echo...echo...echo....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> echo....echo...echo...echo....


----------



## taramoz

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  After a weekend out of town I came back to work gone mad, so I haven't been able to check in during the day at all.  Things look like they will stay bad at work, so I am gonna try to figure out when to get my dis time in.  Hope you are all well!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Woosh!  Murphy has had his fun here, that is for certain!  My laptop crashed and is apparently burial ready.  I suppose that since it is almost 4 years old, it isn't that surprising....but still annoying!  It is going to take me a few days to get programs and such installed, and I am not sure how long to adjust to windows 7 (Vista was brand new when I got the old laptop  ) and different keyboard layout.  I did have a little bit of warning and got most of my pics and music off the old junker   Now if only my car will give me the same sort of warning before it dies


----------



## BACON

New job is going great so far.  The people are really supportive, there's so much food brought in and available for taking, and it feels like I'm doing a lot.  I'm very happy to be a part of the company.

Anyway, a question to the Houston folks: what's it like living there?  I don't have any specific questions, but ever since I visited my friend I'm curious to know what else there is to do than go to the Galleria and the park by the Galleria.  I also caught a Rockets game while I was there.  I would have liked to enjoy the city more, but it was a bit tough to do that.  I might run the Houston marathon sometime in the future.


----------



## taramoz

BACON said:


> New job is going great so far.  The people are really supportive, there's so much food brought in and available for taking, and it feels like I'm doing a lot.  I'm very happy to be a part of the company.
> 
> Anyway, a question to the Houston folks: what's it like living there?  I don't have any specific questions, but ever since I visited my friend I'm curious to know what else there is to do than go to the Galleria and the park by the Galleria.  I also caught a Rockets game while I was there.  I would have liked to enjoy the city more, but it was a bit tough to do that.  I might run the Houston marathon sometime in the future.



Ahh, this is hard to answer without knowing what you are looking for, but Houston has so much to offer.  Huge city...  If you like the arts there are great shows and museums, there are great places to go nearby to get outdoors and enjoy nature, good nightlife.  Good shopping (as you referenced)...  What are you looking for, we can help guide you!


----------



## Andrew015

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  After a weekend out of town I came back to work gone mad, so I haven't been able to check in during the day at all.  Things look like they will stay bad at work, so I am gonna try to figure out when to get my dis time in.  Hope you are all well!



Hi Tara - Hope you get your head above water at work soon!   Hang in there, I'm sure you'll get things back on track.  




			
				 DIS_MERI said:
			
		

> My laptop crashed and is apparently burial ready. I suppose that since it is almost 4 years old, it isn't that surprising....but still annoying! It is going to take me a few days to get programs and such installed, and I am not sure how long to adjust to windows 7 (Vista was brand new when I got the old laptop  ) and different keyboard layout. I did have a little bit of warning and got most of my pics and music off the old junker  Now if only my car will give me the same sort of warning before it dies



I've had Windows 7 for some time, and am still not a huge fan of it.   At least you had some time to get your pics and tunes backed up.   My last computer was working one day without issue, dead the next (lost everything).   Still bummed over that, but


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm still a fan of Linux.   I actually run Slackware on my personal PC.  (How appropriate... right?).     Of course.. the fact that I actually don't own a windows or MAC PC actually one of the few things that has made me hesitate at getting a smartphone/iphone all these years.   Can't install Itunes on one of my computers....


Beyond that... today was interesting.   Saw the  after work at a drum circle.... picked up my Glass from my megadrink at Finnegans at Uni that he was nice enought to bring back up to PA for me.....   And even caught myself saying to myself,  "Geee... I almost didn't recognize that guy over there with his clothes on."        (One of the local burners/fire spinners I know is a guy everyone calls "naked Josh" since he has a habit of spinning fire while naked...and on stilts.   When hes hanging out at other events when nudity is frowned upon,   he still tends to wear very little and very unique clothing.  Since it's the last outdoor drum circle of the year though,  and was about 50 outside.... he was fully clothed and wearing some sweats....hense my catching myself saying the above comment)


After departing from getting my glass... ended up going to a bar (Gilligans...  were the  and I met up with the Diva during the Hershey Meet weekend) and getting dinner.  Had some Random guy in town for a long term contract job end up buying me a drink since i was involved in a conversation being had at the bar while I was eating dinner.......  And discovered that its highly unlikely that the OTHER person who was supposed to join me in Florida in 2 weeks will be making it.


SSSOoooooo....   Now it looks like I'm in a 3bdrm condo for the week by myself (until the  arrives obviously.)      Anybody want to come with?


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Woosh!  Murphy has had his fun here, that is for certain!  My laptop crashed and is apparently burial ready.  I suppose that since it is almost 4 years old, it isn't that surprising....but still annoying!  It is going to take me a few days to get programs and such installed, and I am not sure how long to adjust to windows 7 (Vista was brand new when I got the old laptop  ) and different keyboard layout.  I did have a little bit of warning and got most of my pics and music off the old junker   Now if only my car will give me the same sort of warning before it dies



do you know for certain that it was the hard drive and not the motherboard or something else.. If it's not the hardrive, I have the software and equipment to recover your other files..


----------



## DCTooTall

This made me smile.   It's incredible!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81936930/


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  After a weekend out of town I came back to work gone mad, so I haven't been able to check in during the day at all.  Things look like they will stay bad at work, so I am gonna try to figure out when to get my dis time in.  Hope you are all well!



I also had a busy weekend, but  took off Monday, and only worked 1/2 day yesterday.  I had a great long weekend of eating and drinking. I  saw Sting on Monday night too, and he was awesome.  It was a small venue with only 5000 seats. I had a fantastic weekend, and it is already Wed so I can make it until the weekend!!!



DIS_MERI said:


> Woosh!  Murphy has had his fun here, that is for certain!  My laptop crashed and is apparently burial ready.  I suppose that since it is almost 4 years old, it isn't that surprising....but still annoying!  It is going to take me a few days to get programs and such installed, and I am not sure how long to adjust to windows 7 (Vista was brand new when I got the old laptop  ) and different keyboard layout.  I did have a little bit of warning and got most of my pics and music off the old junker   Now if only my car will give me the same sort of warning before it dies



Sorry about the laptop .  Mine is going slow these days and I am thinking about a Mac.  I have heard great things about them and love my iPhone.  I will wait a little longer.  I hope your car lasts a bit longer.  


I hope everyone has a great day.  Happy Hump Day!!!!  

Anyone have any plans for Halloween Weekend?  Any parties?


----------



## wdwgirl03

ctnurse said:


> Anyone have any plans for Halloween Weekend?  Any parties?



Yes...I'll be going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Sunday night.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Sorry about the laptop .  Mine is going slow these days and I am thinking about a Mac.  I have heard great things about them and love my iPhone.  I will wait a little longer.  I hope your car lasts a bit longer.



do you ever clean junk files off of your laptop, and run defrag, that can help keep it running fast..


----------



## disneypryncess

wdwgirl03 said:


> Yes...I'll be going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Sunday night.




Soooo jealous!! Have a great time!!


----------



## POTCAddict

ctnurse said:


> I hope everyone has a great day.  Happy Hump Day!!!!
> 
> Anyone have any plans for Halloween Weekend?  Any parties?








wdwgirl03 said:


> Yes...I'll be going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Sunday night.




I'm going on Friday!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Sorry about the laptop .  Mine is going slow these days and I am thinking about a Mac.  I have heard great things about them and love my iPhone.  I will wait a little longer.  I hope your car lasts a bit longer.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  Happy Hump Day!!!!
> 
> Anyone have any plans for Halloween Weekend?  Any parties?




Mac's are nice.... and best of all...  It runs on a *nix based system.    (i'm geeking...   )



As for my weekend plans?   i'm getting a haircut that's much needed and I couldn't get last weekend because of work stuff.   Beyond that...  probably doing some other pre-packing/cleaning since it's my last weekend before my flight to Florida.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm still a fan of Linux.   I actually run Slackware on my personal PC.  (How appropriate... right?).     Of course.. the fact that I actually don't own a windows or MAC PC actually one of the few things that has made me hesitate at getting a smartphone/iphone all these years.   Can't install Itunes on one of my computers....
> 
> 
> Beyond that... today was interesting.   Saw the  after work at a drum circle.... picked up my Glass from my megadrink at Finnegans at Uni that he was nice enought to bring back up to PA for me.....   And even caught myself saying to myself,  "Geee... I almost didn't recognize that guy over there with his clothes on."        (One of the local burners/fire spinners I know is a guy everyone calls "naked Josh" since he has a habit of spinning fire while naked...and on stilts.   When hes hanging out at other events when nudity is frowned upon,   he still tends to wear very little and very unique clothing.  Since it's the last outdoor drum circle of the year though,  and was about 50 outside.... he was fully clothed and wearing some sweats....hense my catching myself saying the above comment)
> 
> 
> After departing from getting my glass... ended up going to a bar (Gilligans...  were the  and I met up with the Diva during the Hershey Meet weekend) and getting dinner.  Had some Random guy in town for a long term contract job end up buying me a drink since i was involved in a conversation being had at the bar while I was eating dinner.......  And discovered that its highly unlikely that the OTHER person who was supposed to join me in Florida in 2 weeks will be making it.
> 
> 
> SSSOoooooo....   Now it looks like I'm in a 3bdrm condo for the week by myself (until the  arrives obviously.)      Anybody want to come with?



OMG you are killing me. You know I am all over this BUT I have to travel for work. I can't imagine the trouble we could get into...


----------



## DCTooTall

So it looks like the article scak was writing is now available online....  Complete with our picture from his camera (Damn!  Not quite hidden enough in the back)  

http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/201...alled-by-the-corporate-approved-fan-club-d23/

 And apparently we are the more "debaucharous members" who enjoy heavy drinking.       I think the  has ruined our rep.....   And Darcy and POTCAddict probably didn't help much by taking the writer to F&W after the meet for drinks.   






NJDiva said:


> OMG you are killing me. You know I am all over this BUT I have to travel for work. I can't imagine the trouble we could get into...



  Soooo.... sounds like a yes?  you'll take the room?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> So it looks like the article scak was writing is now available online....  Complete with our picture from his camera (Damn!  Not quite hidden enough in the back)
> 
> http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/201...alled-by-the-corporate-approved-fan-club-d23/
> 
> And apparently we are the more "debaucharous members" who enjoy heavy drinking.       I think the  has ruined our rep.....   And Darcy and POTCAddict probably didn't help much by taking the writer to F&W after the meet for drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.... sounds like a yes?  you'll take the room?



Yeah I wish. I need the job to pay for my disney addiction!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Yeah I wish. I need the job to pay for my disney addiction!



Call in sick.

   The Disney Flu is a real thing.


----------



## aliinfl

DCTooTall said:


> Mac's are nice.... and best of all...  It runs on a *nix based system.    (i'm geeking...   )
> 
> 
> 
> As for my weekend plans?   i'm getting a haircut that's much needed and I couldn't get last weekend because of work stuff.   Beyond that...  probably doing some other pre-packing/cleaning since it's my last weekend before my flight to Florida.




Hi DC, do you know much about macs? Can I pick your brain about a technical question? If so, I can pm with it. Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

aliinfl said:


> Hi DC, do you know much about macs? Can I pick your brain about a technical question? If so, I can pm with it. Thanks!



I know a bit.   I haven't played with one directly for years,  but I know enough to be dangerous.


----------



## aliinfl

DCTooTall said:


> I know a bit.   I haven't played with one directly for years,  but I know enough to be dangerous.



lol! Well can't be any more dangerous than me! It's actually my sons mac.  I will pm you after dinner about it. Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

aliinfl said:


> lol! Well can't be any more dangerous than me! It's actually my sons mac.  I will pm you after dinner about it. Thanks!



   NP.     There is a reason I also ended being given the title as "SSC Tech Support".


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> SSSOoooooo....   Now it looks like I'm in a 3bdrm condo for the week by myself (until the  arrives obviously.)      Anybody want to come with?



So unfair, I wish.  

On your other topic, I hate my MAC, I must be like the only person on earth, but I do.

Work is still nightmare busy.  I think this is the new norm for awhile, as long as I keep my job I can get through it!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

taramoz said:


> On your other topic, I hate my MAC, I must be like the only person on earth, but I do.



I HATE MAC's too so you're not the only one!


----------



## Mitzicat

bluedevilinaz said:


> I HATE MAC's too so you're not the only one!



I feel the same way about macs...but I love my iPhone and iPad!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> So it looks like the article scak was writing is now available online....  Complete with our picture from his camera (Damn!  Not quite hidden enough in the back)
> 
> http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/201...alled-by-the-corporate-approved-fan-club-d23/
> 
> And apparently we are the more "debaucharous members" who enjoy heavy drinking.       I think the  has ruined our rep.....   And Darcy and POTCAddict probably didn't help much by taking the writer to F&W after the meet for drinks.



Thanks for the link DC.  Interesting story.  And good picture! I hope the monorail driver gets his job back.  Getting fired for helping someone.  Very un-Disney, but that is the way of the wold now, everything is too safety concious and litagatious.  I hate my job now due to the increasing safety rules being imposed on us.  Hard to believe we built the Empire State Building in a little over a year, it would never happen today.

Got an email from Phish ticketing this morning, I got tickets to one of the four nights at MSG the end of the year.  Not NYE, but happy none the less.

Have a magical day!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> So unfair, I wish.
> 
> On your other topic, I hate my MAC, I must be like the only person on earth, but I do.
> 
> Work is still nightmare busy.  I think this is the new norm for awhile, as long as I keep my job I can get through it!



I'll freely admit,  I tend to prefer Honeycrisp and Granny Smith to Macintosh....   but then thats just me.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'll freely admit,  I tend to prefer Honeycrisp and Granny Smith to Macintosh....   but then thats just me.



I personally prefer RAMBO Apples


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I personally prefer RAMBO Apples



RAMBO's are great,  the problem is simply how explosive they can be.    I hate having to worry about body counts when I eat.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> RAMBO's are great,  the problem is simply how explosive they can be.    I hate having to worry about body counts when I eat.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


>






In other news... I just saw/read a cool story about how they pulled another cannon from the wreckage of the Queen Anne's Revenge off the coast NC.


----------



## disneypryncess

Mitzicat said:


> I feel the same way about macs...but I love my iPhone and iPad!



We really really are way too alike! 
 I'm sitting at the doctors office, reading the thread on my iPad, thinking that I don't think I could ever get used to a Mac.
But I just switched from my crack berry to the iPhone 4s and I love it. Just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So it looks like the article scak was writing is now available online....  Complete with our picture from his camera (Damn!  Not quite hidden enough in the back)
> 
> http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/201...alled-by-the-corporate-approved-fan-club-d23/
> 
> And apparently we are the more "debaucharous members" who enjoy heavy drinking.    I think the  has ruined our rep.....   And Darcy and POTCAddict probably didn't help much by taking the writer to F&W after the meet for drinks.
> 
> Soooo.... sounds like a yes?  you'll take the room?




interesting thought since I wasn't there for the meet.. but hey I'll gladly take credit..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> interesting thought since I wasn't there for the meet.. but hey I'll gladly take credit..



I'm going to assume he popped his head in here to see what this group is about.   It's not hard to spot the GIMME THE RUM! posts.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going to assume he popped his head in here to see what this group is about.   It's not hard to spot the GIMME THE RUM! posts.



Ok, that must be it, they do stand out much more than you listing a nights worth of drinks....

plus you forget there is no such thing as *excessive* drinking or pleasure for a Pyrate..it's all normal behaviour.. now on the other hand.. when a Prince participates in such behaviour, that is newsworthy..LOL

on that note I'm going home to have some Rum


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, that must be it, they do stand out much more than you listing a nights worth of drinks....
> 
> plus you forget there is no such thing as *excessive* drinking or pleasure for a Pyrate..it's all normal behaviour.. now on the other hand.. when a Prince participates in such behaviour, that is newsworthy..LOL
> 
> on that note I'm going home to have some Rum


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> interesting thought since I wasn't there for the meet.. but hey I'll gladly take credit..



He was only slightly curious why you didn't want to participate in the article. Whatever.  Since I already knew he was legit, I wasn't worried.  Pete likes his non-sugarcoated article. . .

Pete's comment . . .REFRESHING.

Have fun my friends.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> He was only slightly curious why you didn't want to participate in the article. Whatever.  Since I already knew he was legit, I wasn't worried.  Pete likes his non-sugarcoated article. . .
> 
> Pete's comment . . .REFRESHING.
> 
> Have fun my friends.



I really don't care about the reporter, nor was I worried.


I was simply joking with my FRIEND DC, just as he was joking when he said I ruined the rep of the club..


----------



## BACON

taramoz said:


> Ahh, this is hard to answer without knowing what you are looking for, but Houston has so much to offer.  Huge city...  If you like the arts there are great shows and museums, there are great places to go nearby to get outdoors and enjoy nature, good nightlife.  Good shopping (as you referenced)...  What are you looking for, we can help guide you!



Huge city is an understatement to me.  The amount of freeways toppling each other and separation between the areas was a huge shock.  I wish I had more time to explore Memorial Park, as well as shop.  My credit card got compromised somewhere between WDW and Houston. 

However, it'll be a while until I make it back there (I'm working on going to WDW in January), but I'll post again here if I happen to return to your city.


----------



## disneypryncess

Happy Friday, everyone! 
Can we start Happy Hour now? Drinks are on me.


----------



## Mitzicat

disneypryncess said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Can we start Happy Hour now? Drinks are on me.



I'm game!  With the "threat" of snow in the forcast for tomorrow while I am running around in the woods of western Maryland trying to scare people...I need a good happy hour tonight!  

Drink up everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

disneypryncess said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Can we start Happy Hour now? Drinks are on me.


 
I think this group has a continuous Happy Hour.....  at least if you believe the article.  





Mitzicat said:


> I'm game!  With the "threat" of snow in the forcast for tomorrow while I am running around in the woods of western Maryland trying to scare people...I need a good happy hour tonight!
> 
> Drink up everyone!



CHEERS!   




freaking snow......   **grumblegrumblegrumble**


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I think this group has a continuous Happy Hour.....  at least if you believe the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freaking snow......   **grumblegrumblegrumble**



I guess you'll be finding out how the new car handles in the snow


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I guess you'll be finding out how the new car handles in the snow



NOT looking forward to it.    I know it's a FWD vehicle,  so it should handle decently....    the only issue is that currently the car has speed rated tires on it and I haven't gotten All Season/Winter tires for it yet.  (was planning on AFTER the Disney Trip...)

Also... it is a stick,   so that could be a good or bad thing.    Thank god for the traction control it has.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> NOT looking forward to it.    I know it's a FWD vehicle,  so it should handle decently....    the only issue is that currently the car has speed rated tires on it and I haven't gotten All Season/Winter tires for it yet.  (was planning on AFTER the Disney Trip...)
> 
> Also... it is a stick,   so that could be a good or bad thing.    Thank god for the traction control it has.



yikes, be careful..

I run snows, on mine, I figured if I was going to have 2 sets of tires, I might as well do that rather than all seasons for the winter..plus with too much power all seasons don't do the best of jobs in snowy conditions..

Firestone winterforce work great as do bridgestone blizzaks


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> yikes, be careful..
> 
> I run snows, on mine, I figured if I was going to have 2 sets of tires, I might as well do that rather than all seasons for the winter..plus with too much power all seasons don't do the best of jobs in snowy conditions..
> 
> Firestone winterforce work great as do bridgestone blizzaks




bleh....

Why must winter tires be so expensive....

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireS...autoModel=TL&autoModClar=6-Speed Transmission

Also gotta figure out if I just want to swap tires on my existing wheels,  or get a whole winter tire package......   and since I on average just drive maybe 30miles a day round trip,  can I get away the cheapy tires ($130 -$150ish a tire) instead of the name brand ($180ish a tire)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> bleh....
> 
> Why must winter tires be so expensive....
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireS...autoModel=TL&autoModClar=6-Speed Transmission
> 
> Also gotta figure out if I just want to swap tires on my existing wheels,  or get a whole winter tire package......   and since I on average just drive maybe 30miles a day round trip,  can I get away the cheapy tires ($130 -$150ish a tire) instead of the name brand ($180ish a tire)



you should be able to drop sizes if you get cheap steel rims. no need for performance tires in winter, you shouldn't be driving fast anyways..

my summer/performance  / factory tires,, are 245/45/18

those winter tires would be outrageous 230-300


 dropping to 225/16/60 i can get blizzaks for 116

you just have to get the right combination so it doesn't thro off your speedometer..

blizzaks and winterforce, both have great ice ratings...

 2 sets of rims is the way to go if you have a place to keep one set


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you should be able to drop sizes if you get cheap steel rims. no need for performance tires in winter, you shouldn't be driving fast anyways..
> 
> my summer/performance  / factory tires,, are 245/45/18
> 
> those winter tires would be outrageous 230-300
> 
> 
> dropping to 225/16/60 i can get blizzaks for 116
> 
> you just have to get the right combination so it doesn't thro off your speedometer..
> 
> blizzaks and winterforce, both have great ice ratings...
> 
> 2 sets of rims is the way to go if you have a place to keep one set



Not sure I can shrink the rims.  The front brakes are pretty large so I'd have to worry about clearance.

( manual transmission,  so large front discs. )


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not sure I can shrink the rims.  The front brakes are pretty large so I'd have to worry about clearance.
> 
> ( manual transmission,  so large front discs. )



it should be doable, mine has larger brakes because of the performance package, it all depends on the offset of the wheels..

standard 300M's came with 17 inch rims,, Specials like mine came with 18 inch rims, 16's fit easily..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it should be doable, mine has larger brakes because of the performance package, it all depends on the offset of the wheels..
> 
> standard 300M's came with 17 inch rims,, Specials like mine came with 18 inch rims, 16's fit easily..



AFAIK,   All Acura TL's came with 17in rims.  The Manual transmission ones like mine came with 17's but had larger brakes than the auto.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not sure I can shrink the rims.  The front brakes are pretty large so I'd have to worry about clearance.
> 
> ( manual transmission,  so large front discs. )



Ok, looks like 17 is your limit

doing a comparison the GEneral Altimax Arctic, rates higher than the more expensive tires in a lot of categories, especially snow traction..even beats blizzaks in ice traction..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, looks like 17 is your limit
> 
> doing a comparison the GEneral Altimax Arctic, rates higher than the more expensive tires in a lot of categories, especially snow traction..even beats blizzaks in ice traction..



Watched the testing video....  think I may do that....AFTER Florida....preferably sometime in December.  I'm hoping this snowstorm will be a fluke until later in the season.



Also.... Today sucked.   So much for keeping tabs on the DIS today.   Got stuck dealing with a national outage today.   ugh...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Watched the testing video....  think I may do that....AFTER Florida....preferably sometime in December.  I'm hoping this snowstorm will be a fluke until later in the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... Today sucked.   So much for keeping tabs on the DIS today.   Got stuck dealing with a national outage today.   ugh...



my day sucked also except for  the period from 5:00- 5:40, when I got to spend timewith Miss K.
now I'm back at work and will be here 'till about 8 ish...
then it's off to walmart, to stock up on diet coke, n some food, before the big storm hits...LOL
once again was going to go to the ren faire and they cancelled it for tommorrow due to the weatrher forecast,

so tomorrow will be working on wedding pics, drinking rum n diet or maybe rum, rum,rum,rum, n diet=
 a shot of each...calico jack silver, calico jack spiced, seagrams citrus rum, seagrams raspberry rum. and some diet coke..
 I call a double. a keelhauler, drink one of those in a short period of time and ya feel like you've been dragged under the ship..LOL


----------



## Andrew015

I hear you guys on the winter tire crisis.   While my new ride is FWD, I'm thinking the Michelin All Season's are going to suck in the snow.   Too much power, and the 18's are pretty wide to boot.   My last ride (VW CC) had 17's that were the same width, and while it did pretty decent, there were some days that were downright scary, and the new ride has more power and bigger tires yet = not going in the right direction (literally) 

I'm looking into some Blizzaks.   Not sure what I'm doing - just tires or the complete package, but I need to do something.   We had our first frost last night.  Someone at work said it was snowing this morning, but nothing stuck    In the meantime, I think the only thing to do is to drown my sorrows with some Capt. Morgan and pretend it's summer again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, snow in October for the Northeasterners. . .be careful out there.  As for Friday, I was at church working the Rocktoberfest Harvest Party and am now at home enjoying a nice glass of Cab with a baguette and some brie cheese.  Very enjoyable.  Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.  I have a date with my son tomorrow at Disney, and a date with my man at food and wine on Sunday.  Should be a wonderful, Disney filled, weekend.


----------



## Andrew015

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, snow in October for the Northeasterners. . .be careful out there.  As for Friday, I was at church working the Rocktoberfest Harvest Party and am now at home enjoying a nice glass of Cab with a baguette and some brie cheese.  Very enjoyable.  Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.  I have a date with my son tomorrow at Disney, and a date with my man at food and wine on Sunday.  Should be a wonderful, Disney filled, weekend.



Nothing stuck to the ground, so as far as I'm concerned, that doesn't count    It won't be long, though! 

Sounds like your weekend is off to a good start, and will only get better from here.   I'm quite jealous, and wouldn't mind trolling around World Showcase for a little F&W myself!   Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Andrew015

Congrats to the Cardinals.  

Didn't have a horse in the race, so I'll usually cheer for the underdog or the team that's never won one, so I guess I was pulling for the Rangers.  But after game 6, I couldn't help but want S.L. to pull off the miracle.   

Not a huge baseball fan, but I don't care who you are, _THAT_ was some d@mn good baseball.


----------



## MICKEY88

Andrew015 said:


> I hear you guys on the winter tire crisis.   While my new ride is FWD, I'm thinking the Michelin All Season's are going to suck in the snow.   Too much power, and the 18's are pretty wide to boot.   My last ride (VW CC) had 17's that were the same width, and while it did pretty decent, there were some days that were downright scary, and the new ride has more power and bigger tires yet = not going in the right direction (literally)
> 
> I'm looking into some Blizzaks.   Not sure what I'm doing - just tires or the complete package, but I need to do something.   We had our first frost last night.  Someone at work said it was snowing this morning, but nothing stuck    In the meantime, I think the only thing to do is to drown my sorrows with some Capt. Morgan and pretend it's summer again.



the blizzaks are awesome, I drive a 2002 Chrysler 300M Special it sits 4.5 inches off of the ground and has chrysler prowler gearing so it accelerates quickly.

I bought my first set of blizzaks from a former 300M Enthusiasts club member, it was a tire rack package , he used them one winter, then traded his M in on a magnum. when I needed a nother set I was fortunate enough to find another club member selling a one winter old set from tire rack, so I actually have 2 sets of steel wheels, but anyways, I went thru snow and sleet/ice that had 4wdS SLIDING ..

I switched to the winterforce last year when I found a great deal locally.

another place to check for tires online is tires-easy.com

I actually got my summer tires from them because they beat tireracks price


----------



## Andrew015

Appreciate the tip.  I've always purchased from Tirerack, but will have to give Tire-Easy a shot.    Thanks for passing that along.


----------



## MICKEY88

Andrew015 said:


> Appreciate the tip.  I've always purchased from Tirerack, but will have to give Tire-Easy a shot.    Thanks for passing that along.



you are quite welcome, I actually stumbled on them on ebay... their price with shipping beat tirerack by somewhere around 20 bucks per tire for a set of 4,

I bought them and had them shipped straight to my mechanic,

worked out great I ordered the tires, dropped of my factory rims, he called when he had them mounted and ready to go on the car, saved me time hanging around the garage..


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> you are quite welcome, I actually stumbled on them on ebay... their price with shipping beat tirerack by somewhere around 20 bucks per tire for a set of 4,
> 
> I bought them and had them shipped straight to my mechanic,
> 
> worked out great I ordered the tires, dropped of my factory rims, he called when he had them mounted and ready to go on the car, saved me time hanging around the garage..



Wow all this manly guy talk!   I didnt know I could consult the DIS boards on purchasing tires!   Next time I know.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> Wow all this manly guy talk!   I didnt know I could consult the DIS boards on purchasing tires!   Next time I know.



 you can consult with me on anything, if I don't have an answer I will either find the answer for you, or make one up..


----------



## Mitzicat

MICKEY88 said:


> you can consult with me on anything, if I don't have an answer I will either find the answer for you, or make one up..



Hey that's what I do at work!!!   Make up the answers!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, snow in October for the Northeasterners. . .be careful out there.  As for Friday, I was at church working the Rocktoberfest Harvest Party and am now at home enjoying a nice glass of Cab with a baguette and some brie cheese.  Very enjoyable.  Hope you all have a great weekend ahead.  I have a date with my son tomorrow at Disney, and a date with my man at food and wine on Sunday.  Should be a wonderful, Disney filled, weekend.


Your Friday night sounded about the same as mine. I had a few glasses of wine, bread, cheese and some yummy chocolate.  It sounds like a great weekend planned with your son and your man.  I need to get back to WDW for a fix.  Hopefully, that will be soon.  Just think of me today when it is  going to be 30 degrees and snowing.  


Mitzicat said:


> Wow all this manly guy talk!   I didnt know I could consult the DIS boards on purchasing tires!   Next time I know.


I thought the same thing...Where were all my DIS girls to talk about shopping,hair, and wine  Since the only thing I know about tires is that my car has 4.  


Mitzicat said:


> Hey that's what I do at work!!!   Make up the answers!



As long as you sound like you know what you are talking about you are all set!!!


I don't have much planned for the weekend.  I plan on staying inside, drinking a glass of wine, and catching up on my DVR.  Or maybe I can just plan my next trip to WDW, since I need to think warm because the snow is headed my way.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## NJDiva

hey my little rain drops!
so my weekend consists of catching up on some house cleaning, some sorority work (yeah when you're a volunteer, you have some reports to read) and shopping for some winter clothes. I was in Albany, NY this week and as I was teaching a class, it started to snow!!! Seriously??? it's October!! so as I was pumping gas as the snow covered my car and me, it occurred to me that I have no winter clothing. when the fire happened I shopped for spring and summer stuff...guess it's time to find some hoodies and sweaters. 

so tomorrow I will be in the second happiest place for me....I get to go to my very first NY Giants game. I've been a fan since I was in high school, and I've never been to a professional game so as a gift from my church and choir I get to go tomorrow. hopefully it won't be raining or snowing....so if you hear any insane screaming coming from Jersey, it's probably me!


----------



## Andrew015

Congrats Diva!   That should be a blast.   Hope the G-Men take care of business.    

I hear ya with the snow in October.... Seriously?   I think it's gonna be a crappy winter


----------



## NJDiva

Andrew015 said:


> Congrats Diva!   That should be a blast.   Hope the G-Men take care of business.
> 
> I hear ya with the snow in October.... Seriously?   I think it's gonna be a crappy winter



I know right?! one of my sorority sisters' lives in Denver and she said she already has 8 inches...so can't get that


----------



## disneypryncess

ctnurse said:


> Since the only thing I know about tires is that my car has 4.



I'm with you there!!


----------



## MarkF0wle

NJDiva said:


> I know right?! one of my sorority sisters' lives in Denver and she said she already has 8 inches...so can't get that



Is this common?
A friend living in Ohio this morning woke up to -3C temperatures. I know it's late October but that's Arctic. I'm British & that even makes me shiver.


----------



## disneypryncess

NJDiva said:


> hey my little rain drops!
> so my weekend consists of catching up on some house cleaning, some sorority work (yeah when you're a volunteer, you have some reports to read) and shopping for some winter clothes. I was in Albany, NY this week and as I was teaching a class, it started to snow!!! Seriously??? it's October!! so as I was pumping gas as the snow covered my car and me, it occurred to me that I have no winter clothing. when the fire happened I shopped for spring and summer stuff...guess it's time to find some hoodies and sweaters.
> 
> so tomorrow I will be in the second happiest place for me....I get to go to my very first NY Giants game. I've been a fan since I was in high school, and I've never been to a professional game so as a gift from my church and choir I get to go tomorrow. hopefully it won't be raining or snowing....so if you hear any insane screaming coming from Jersey, it's probably me!



The stadium is about 10 min from my house so I'll listen for your screaming!Bundle up & have fun!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Since the only thing I know about tires is that my car has 4.



hopefully your car has 5 tires, without a spare you're screwed if you get a flat..


----------



## Mitzicat

MarkF0wle said:


> Is this common?
> A friend living in Ohio this morning woke up to -3C temperatures. I know it's late October but that's Arctic. I'm British & that even makes me shiver.



I think it is a little early for everyone to have snow...except maybe the extreme north of the country.  I'm supposed to be going to my uncle's house today which is 1 hour away and they already have about an inch or so on the ground..it's only raining at my house.


----------



## NJDiva

MarkF0wle said:


> Is this common?
> A friend living in Ohio this morning woke up to -3C temperatures. I know it's late October but that's Arctic. I'm British & that even makes me shiver.



not so much common as it is freaky. I would expect weather like this in Canada but in Jersey...not so much.
I will agree with one thing....this is gonna be a sucky winter.


----------



## DCTooTall

Andrew015 said:


> I hear you guys on the winter tire crisis.   While my new ride is FWD, I'm thinking the Michelin All Season's are going to suck in the snow.   Too much power, and the 18's are pretty wide to boot.   My last ride (VW CC) had 17's that were the same width, and while it did pretty decent, there were some days that were downright scary, and the new ride has more power and bigger tires yet = not going in the right direction (literally)
> 
> I'm looking into some Blizzaks.   Not sure what I'm doing - just tires or the complete package, but I need to do something.   We had our first frost last night.  Someone at work said it was snowing this morning, but nothing stuck    In the meantime, I think the only thing to do is to drown my sorrows with some Capt. Morgan and pretend it's summer again.



I Gotta admit,  the information I read on those Artiks was impressive.  I'm seriously thinking that's what I'll end up getting...



Mitzicat said:


> Wow all this manly guy talk!   I didnt know I could consult the DIS boards on purchasing tires!   Next time I know.



  That's what the SSC is for.  We aren't all just fun and debauchary...  We do occasionally have useful conversations to help others out with decisions and stuff.

Plus,  I think this may actually be one of the first manly men kinda conversations we've had.  I think the tangents in this group have traditionally been more of the Shoe and "Get the guy sick so he has a deep sexy voice" variety.  (Hmmm...  Ladies,  It's cold and flu season again....  looks like you may be able to get some nice treats coming up...    )



ctnurse said:


> Your Friday night sounded about the same as mine. I had a few glasses of wine, bread, cheese and some yummy chocolate.  It sounds like a great weekend planned with your son and your man.  I need to get back to WDW for a fix.  Hopefully, that will be soon.  Just think of me today when it is  going to be 30 degrees and snowing.



Well I do still have 1 or 2 extra rooms at the Condo in Florida next week.   It's the perfect opportunity for us  northerners to warm up before dealing with the impending sucky winter.



NJDiva said:


> hey my little rain drops!
> so my weekend consists of catching up on some house cleaning, some sorority work (yeah when you're a volunteer, you have some reports to read) and shopping for some winter clothes. I was in Albany, NY this week and as I was teaching a class, it started to snow!!! Seriously??? it's October!! so as I was pumping gas as the snow covered my car and me, it occurred to me that I have no winter clothing. when the fire happened I shopped for spring and summer stuff...guess it's time to find some hoodies and sweaters.
> 
> so tomorrow I will be in the second happiest place for me....I get to go to my very first NY Giants game. I've been a fan since I was in high school, and I've never been to a professional game so as a gift from my church and choir I get to go tomorrow. hopefully it won't be raining or snowing....so if you hear any insane screaming coming from Jersey, it's probably me!



It's Jersey.   There is also signs of Insanity coming from that direction,  so I think we've become desensitized.   


I'm seriously starting to wonder if Jack Skellington decided to visit Christmastown again this year and bring some ideas back with him.    ugh.  What's worse is the power is blipping today too.




MarkF0wle said:


> Is this common?
> A friend living in Ohio this morning woke up to -3C temperatures. I know it's late October but that's Arctic. I'm British & that even makes me shiver.



No.  It's not common.  not in the slightest.   It's downright wrong to be precise.

I hate winter.   I seriously need to move down south.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I Gotta admit,  the information I read on those Artiks was impressive.  I'm seriously thinking that's what I'll end up getting...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the SSC is for.  We aren't all just fun and debauchary...  We do occasionally have useful conversations to help others out with decisions and stuff.
> 
> Plus,  I think this may actually be one of the first manly men kinda conversations we've had.  I think the tangents in this group have traditionally been more of the Shoe and "Get the guy sick so he has a deep sexy voice" variety.  (Hmmm...  Ladies,  It's cold and flu season again....  looks like you may be able to get some nice treats coming up...    )
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do still have 1 or 2 extra rooms at the Condo in Florida next week.   It's the perfect opportunity for us  northerners to warm up before dealing with the impending sucky winter.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Jersey.   There is also signs of Insanity coming from that direction,  so I think we've become desensitized.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously starting to wonder if Jack Skellington decided to visit Christmastown again this year and bring some ideas back with him.    ugh.  What's worse is the power is blipping today too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's not common.  not in the slightest.   It's downright wrong to be precise.
> 
> I hate winter.   I seriously need to move down south.



well now you have extra motivation to move south.....say.....the lone star state?


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> well now you have extra motivation to move south.....say.....the lone star state?



that's exactly what I was thinking..!!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> that's exactly what I was thinking..!!



great minds (and photographers) think alike!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

I'm dreaming of white Halloween...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm dreaming of white Halloween...



that's not a dream..it's a nightmare


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> that's not a dream..it's a nightmare



Welcome to my world. Looks like about six inches so far. Guess no Six Flags tomorrow.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Welcome to my world. Looks like about six inches so far. Guess no Six Flags tomorrow.



I feel your pain, I finally had a weekend that I could go to the PA REn FAire, and it's been cancelled because of this freaky weather


----------



## NJDiva

ok my little snow flakes, I will be MIA for the next few hours, heading to the Giants game!!!! I'll try to check in throughout the day but I know you'll keep the conversation going without me


----------



## chris1013

Hi everyone! I'm back after being MIA for a while. Lots happened (good and not so good) which is why I wasn't here. Sooo...how's everyone doing? 

My condolences to those who have already gotten snow. I'm waiting for that big white shoe to drop here in Chicago. My fear is it'll come much sooner then I'd like. (Need to get to work on plans to move away from here...asap.)

Bye week for the Bears...with no Bears football, what will I do today?? Hmm...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I feel your pain, I finally had a weekend that I could go to the PA REn FAire, and it's been cancelled because of this freaky weather



Sorry about all the bad weather, but must say here in Houston it has been a beautiful weekend, I wish they were all like this...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well now you have extra motivation to move south.....say.....the lone star state?





MICKEY88 said:


> that's exactly what I was thinking..!!



   It's also what I was thinking as i wrote it.  



CoasterAddict said:


> I'm dreaming of white Halloween...





MICKEY88 said:


> that's not a dream..it's a nightmare



 That's putting it mildly.   Shortly after posting my last post I lost power.   It didn't come back on until around 1pm today.    ugh.   Last night after getting home from the bar it was COLD.




taramoz said:


> Sorry about all the bad weather, but must say here in Houston it has been a beautiful weekend, I wish they were all like this...



You suck.....   and not in a happy fun way.



Why can't they hurry up and post a decent job opening for me in Houston already?!


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> :
> That's putting it mildly.   Shortly after posting my last post I lost power.   It didn't come back on until around 1pm today.    ugh.   Last night after getting home from the bar it was COLD.



I got about 6" of snow yesterday, lost power until around 1pm today, too.It was crazy....trees & power lines down everywhere. Almost everything around here was closed (malls, restaurants, gas stations), lots still are.


----------



## NJDiva

NJDiva said:


> ok my little snow flakes, I will be MIA for the next few hours, heading to the Giants game!!!! I'll try to check in throughout the day but I know you'll keep the conversation going without me



I'M HOME!!! I had the most AMAZING time today. our seats were behind the Giants bench row 14. I was channeling the pyrate and got some great shots of the g-men. they had me on pins and needles until the very end when they scored the winning touchdown. Then after the game was over we waited outside where the players park and I had my picture taken with Eli Manning and Brandon Jacobs. for those of you not aquainted with football Eli is their quarterback and Brandon is their star running back. OMG they are tall! 
now if I could get them in Mickey ears they would be awesome!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'M HOME!!! . I was channeling the pyrate and got some great shots of the g-men. :


----------



## alrightguy

ok i dont know if this is the place to post this but here goes. Im going to wdw on may26th to june 1st 2012 and i got my package booked already i was planning on taking my gf but she broke up with me so i would rather not change the package only the name so before you get too excited heres what i propose if some single lady would like to join me for those dates WAIT read all of this before you jump to conclusions k if a single lady would like to join me for those dates all you have to do is book a room cause i dont want you to get the wrong idea of me if you book a room for those dates i will supply the ph ticket complete with all the qs meals loaded on it for those dates all you have to do is hang out with me so i dont feel alone ride the rides and it will give me someone to talk to NO IM NOT A PERV just a 40 yr old guy who loves disney but already done it 3 times solo dont want to do it again solo im at the AS movies for those dates got ph tickets for those dates and QS meals all for 2 people so WHAT A DEAL just book a room and meet me there and your vacation is on me PM ME PLEASE.....


----------



## DCTooTall

disneypryncess said:


> I got about 6" of snow yesterday, lost power until around 1pm today, too.It was crazy....trees & power lines down everywhere. Almost everything around here was closed (malls, restaurants, gas stations), lots still are.




  think it was about 8" here.  I was lucky in that power was still on around here,  just not at the apartment.   So i was able to kill time yesterday by getting my hair cut,   running out to dinner at Friendly's,   and then spending a couple hours at one of the bars in town.  (Interesting thing...  Bar/club on halloween weekend,    You can't really tell if the guy you saw was dressed in a Jersey shore inspired costume,   or if he's just a douche.)


----------



## ctnurse

Happy Halloween!!!!  Just want to pop in and say hello.  I was one of the lucky ones in CT.  We never lost power and only got 3 inches of snow, most of which has melted.  The NW corner of the state was hit really bad, some places have almost 2 feet of snow and there is no power at all.  There are 800,000 in CT without power.  And just to think the WE before I was up there visiting a winery.  I am very lucky to have power and heat!!!

I am taking DS out tonight.  He is going  be a very scary zombie skeleton

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Happy Halloween!!!!  Just want to pop in and say hello.  I was one of the lucky ones in CT.  We never lost power and only got 3 inches of snow, most of which has melted.  The NW corner of the state was hit really bad, some places have almost 2 feet of snow and there is no power at all.  There are 800,000 in CT without power.  And just to think the WE before I was up there visiting a winery.  I am very lucky to have power and heat!!!
> 
> I am taking DS out tonight.  He is going  be a very scary zombie skeleton
> 
> Have a great day!!!!



Happy Halloween! DS's costume is a completely not scary airplane. My favorite part is the beanie propeller hat.


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> Bar/club on halloween weekend,    You can't really tell if the guy you saw was dressed in a Jersey shore inspired costume,   or if he's just a douche.)



There is ALOT of that kindof questionability in my neck of the woods!


Happy Halloween, everyone!!!


----------



## TheBigE

disneypryncess said:


> Thx for the welcome. Glad you are feeling better!



Thanks I felt much better over the next couple of days.    The people I was with wanted to take me to a DR in Nigeria....No thank you!!!  The solution to the problem was to leave the country.    



DIS_MERI said:


> Welcome back!  Sorry you had a difficult time in your travels.  Is it as difficult for American's to leave Nigeria as it is for Nigerians?  We had a guy when I was in the Navy who I think was even a naturalized American citizen who went back to Nigeria for his Mom's funeral and was basically held hostage for a few weeks trying to get back.  If he hadn't been in the US military I'm not sure he'd have gotten back out!  My uncle is an archdeacon in a Nigerian Anglican church and most families take years to get everyone together, so Nigeria is on my personal "avoid" list.



Not hard to get out of the country (always have some $$ ready in wallet if needed to slip into passport).   More difficult to get a visa and permission to visit the country.   I can only imagine how they would want to keep the locals in the country.  Once you see the rest of the world, it would be hard to go back.  



DCTooTall said:


> So was i.  Having a drink is the obvious answer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw



Great video, watched it last week.   That should be required learning for everyone!!   A total breakdown in society is not that far away.....



DCTooTall said:


> Mac's are nice.... and best of all...  It runs on a *nix based system.    (i'm geeking...   )





taramoz said:


> So unfair, I wish.
> On your other topic, I hate my MAC, I must be like the only person on earth, but I do.





bluedevilinaz said:


> I HATE MAC's too so you're not the only one!





Mitzicat said:


> I feel the same way about macs...but I love my iPhone and iPad!



So why do you not like MACS?  I was a disbeliever for awhile,  but once I had a MAC and was able to let go of my "PC" mindset, it became easier for me to learn the MAC WAY..



Andrew015 said:


> Congrats to the Cardinals.
> 
> Didn't have a horse in the race, so I'll usually cheer for the underdog or the team that's never won one, so I guess I was pulling for the Rangers.  But after game 6, I couldn't help but want S.L. to pull off the miracle.
> 
> Not a huge baseball fan, but I don't care who you are, _THAT_ was some d@mn good baseball.



ME neither, but it was some good baseball.   I watched both Game 6 and 7 (well had them on in the background) and both were excellent games.  



disneypryncess said:


> I got about 6" of snow yesterday, lost power until around 1pm today, too.It was crazy....trees & power lines down everywhere. Almost everything around here was closed (malls, restaurants, gas stations), lots still are.



Yuck, sorry to hear the loss of power and the crazy weather.   I assume life is getting back to normal?   I don't miss that weather....



NJDiva said:


> I'M HOME!!! I had the most AMAZING time today. our seats were behind the Giants bench row 14. I was channeling the pyrate and got some great shots of the g-men. they had me on pins and needles until the very end when they scored the winning touchdown. Then after the game was over we waited outside where the players park and I had my picture taken with Eli Manning and Brandon Jacobs. for those of you not aquainted with football Eli is their quarterback and Brandon is their star running back. OMG they are tall!
> now if I could get them in Mickey ears they would be awesome!!!!



Another Good Game.   You get Eli's autograph too?   


Happy Halloween everyone, I hope everyone will have a chance to get out and get some candy.   

I had a pretty good weekend, Friday night started out slow with Thai food and then we ended up at a local Bar Called the Grand Duke.  It was there we came face to face with a bartender we have foundly nick-named the Smiling Assasin.   His drinks sneak up on you, and before you know it...BAM and you  are lucky to remember your name.   Then I went home and had some wine too....Saturday hurt needless to say.   I laid off any other adult beverages the rest of the weekend.   

No Halloween activities here in Geneva, pretty sure if I dressed up and showed up at someones door I would be quickly dismissed.   Might be worth the trip tho.....

Heading to Greece tomorrow, then Spain and Germany over the next two weeks.   Before I know it back to the states for the Holidays.   Big plans in December on the Horizon.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Another Good Game.   You get Eli's autograph too?



no autograph, he looked like he was trying to get out of there and I didn't want to be one of  "those" fans. it was an awesome day!


----------



## Andrew015

NJDiva said:


> no autograph, he looked like he was trying to get out of there and I didn't want to be one of  "those" fans. it was an awesome day!



What kind of car did he drive, and did it have snow tires?


----------



## DCTooTall

Happy Halloween!    And those of you with munchins,   Have a safe and fun night tonight!    (I kinda luck out...  by the time I get home from work tonight the rugrats around where I live will have already been out and be back home.)



TheBigE said:


> So why do you not like MACS?  I was a disbeliever for awhile,  but once I had a MAC and was able to let go of my "PC" mindset, it became easier for me to learn the MAC WAY..




The "MAC WAY".....   Is that anything like the Weirding Way?


----------



## NJDiva

Andrew015 said:


> What kind of car did he drive, and did it have snow tires?



he was driving a SUV so I would have to say he had snow tires...they all had some high end truck/SUV most of them black or silver.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> he was driving a SUV so I would have to say he had snow tires...they all had some high end truck/SUV most of them black or silver.



Don't count on it.    I've seen many an SUV in a ditch over the years.    especially ones which had aftermarket rims on them.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Don't count on it.    I've seen many an SUV in a ditch over the years.    especially ones which had aftermarket rims on them.



most of them come from the factory with all season tires on them, except for jeeps and hummers..

speaking of seeing them in the ditch, JAnuary of 2002 I was heading for Orlando to bring My daughter home from the college program, I hit a sleet storm in North / South Carolina  I literally counted over 100 cars in the median, a very high number of which were SUVs


----------



## ahoff

Happy Halloween, everyone, looks like a nicer day than the weekend.  I was lucky in that we did not get any snow here, just a lot of wind and rain.  Hope all of you that got the snow will be out of it soon.  I suspect a lot of it will melt away quickly.  It is supposed to be in the 50's here for the next few days.  Although we did not have any snow I lost a tree limb from the wind.  And during all that wind and rain, I was silly enough (along with quite a few others) to be competing in a duathlon during it all.  It had to be one of the most unpleasent experiences I have had lately, we were all wet and cold and on the verge of hypothermia.  Glad it was over.  Diva, that was pretty cool you met Eli!  And I am with DC, by the time I will be home all the kids wil be done.  Not that I get many anyway, I have a long driveway and no one wants to walk down it.  

I was planning on going to the city on Wednesday for a trade show, and went on some of the TV show websites  to see if there were any tickets available.  I saw the Daily Show had some for Wednesday so I put in my name, and got them.  But in the rush I never noticed that they were for Wednesday, January 11, 2012.  Will have to find something else to fill some time this Wednesday....

Have a great day!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> most of them come from the factory with all season tires on them, except for jeeps and hummers..
> 
> speaking of seeing them in the ditch, JAnuary of 2002 I was heading for Orlando to bring My daughter home from the college program, I hit a sleet storm in North / South Carolina  I literally counted over 100 cars in the median, a very high number of which were SUVs



But very seldom do you see someone put all season tires back on them when they "pimp their ride" with new rims.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> But very seldom do you see someone put all season tires back on them when they "pimp their ride" with new rims.



really,,, what do they put on them..


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> Happy Halloween, everyone, looks like a nicer day than the weekend.  I was lucky in that we did not get any snow here, just a lot of wind and rain.  Hope all of you that got the snow will be out of it soon.  I suspect a lot of it will melt away quickly.  It is supposed to be in the 50's here for the next few days.  Although we did not have any snow I lost a tree limb from the wind.  And during all that wind and rain, I was silly enough (along with quite a few others) to be competing in a duathlon during it all.  It had to be one of the most unpleasent experiences I have had lately, we were all wet and cold and on the verge of hypothermia.  Glad it was over. * Diva, that was pretty cool you met Eli!*  And I am with DC, by the time I will be home all the kids wil be done.  Not that I get many anyway, I have a long driveway and no one wants to walk down it.
> 
> I was planning on going to the city on Wednesday for a trade show, and went on some of the TV show websites  to see if there were any tickets available.  I saw the Daily Show had some for Wednesday so I put in my name, and got them.  But in the rush I never noticed that they were for Wednesday, January 11, 2012.  Will have to find something else to fill some time this Wednesday....
> 
> Have a great day!



it was very cool... he was so nice about it too, I like come up to his shoulder...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> it was very cool... he was so nice about it too, I like come up to his shoulder...



of course he was nice about it, after all you are The Diva.. 

I bet he texted his team mates, and told them that he met the Diva.. heck he probably even texted Peyton


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Sorry about all the bad weather, but must say here in Houston it has been a beautiful weekend, I wish they were all like this...



I'm glad you had a Beautiful weekend, quite fitting for a Beautiful Princess


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> really,,, what do they put on them..



usually I end up seeing what look almost like speed rated directional low-pro's on them....


but....

checking tirerack,  it looks like they might actually be all season tires.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> usually I end up seeing what look almost like speed rated directional low-pro's on them....
> 
> 
> but....
> 
> checking tirerack,  it looks like they might actually be all season tires.




oh yeh, I've seen those for my car, i think they might be good all season tires if you live in a state that never sees snow..LOL


since I come from redneck country, most put monster mudders on their aftermarket rims..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> oh yeh, I've seen those for my car, i think they might be good all season tires if you live in a state that never sees snow..LOL
> 
> 
> since I come from redneck country, most put monster mudders on their aftermarket rims..



True....  But odds are the people putting aftermarket rims on their trucks/SUV's in your territory are doing so with a lift kit or other "redneck style" mods.


NFL players are more likely to be dropping their truck and throwing on large rims/low profiles as part of a "pimp ur ride" style of mods.


2 totally different demographics.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> True....  But odds are the people putting aftermarket rims on their trucks/SUV's in your territory are doing so with a lift kit or other "redneck style" mods.
> 
> 
> NFL players are more likely to be dropping their truck and throwing on large rims/low profiles as part of a "pimp ur ride" style of mods.
> 
> 
> 2 totally different demographics.



true, but i was replying to this statement by you..





> usually I end up seeing what look almost like speed rated directional low-pro's on them....



how many NFL players do you see in York..?? LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> true, but i was replying to this statement by you..
> 
> how many NFL players do you see in York..?? LOL




I'm an Atlanta Native.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm an Atlanta Native.



do they even have snow tires in Atlanta..??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> do they even have snow tires in Atlanta..??



Um...

  Don't really need them when EVERYTHING shuts down when they announce that there is a rumor that you might possibly have the remotest chance of maybe seeing a single snowflake in the sky within the next week.


just sayin....


----------



## Mitzicat

We are back on tires!  Ugh...I go away for a few days and the darn tires are still the topic of conversation.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mitzicat said:


> We are back on tires!  Ugh...I go away for a few days and the darn tires are still the topic of conversation.





Well you ladies are welcome to bring the topic back around to Shoes or some other less...um....testosterone-y... topic.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Happy Halloween, everyone, looks like a nicer day than the weekend.  I was lucky in that we did not get any snow here, just a lot of wind and rain.  Hope all of you that got the snow will be out of it soon.  I suspect a lot of it will melt away quickly.  It is supposed to be in the 50's here for the next few days.  Although we did not have any snow I lost a tree limb from the wind.  And during all that wind and rain, I was silly enough (along with quite a few others) to be competing in a duathlon during it all.  It had to be one of the most unpleasent experiences I have had lately, we were all wet and cold and on the verge of hypothermia.  Glad it was over.  Diva, that was pretty cool you met Eli!  And I am with DC, by the time I will be home all the kids wil be done.  Not that I get many anyway, I have a long driveway and no one wants to walk down it.
> 
> I was planning on going to the city on Wednesday for a trade show, and went on some of the TV show websites  to see if there were any tickets available.  I saw the Daily Show had some for Wednesday so I put in my name, and got them.  But in the rush I never noticed that they were for Wednesday, January 11, 2012.  Will have to find something else to fill some time this Wednesday....
> 
> Have a great day!



Augie, next time you are in town we have to meet up for more than a passing "hello" as you leave the park.  It seems like we always plan and the plans get sidelined.  Anyway, hope all is well. . .restarting the couch to 5k cause I missed a week. . .(too many call shifts).  Hoping to do a 5k during the marathon weekend.  There are two open at the moment. Here's hoping they do not close before I decide to go for it. . .

Happy Halloween.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> We are back on tires!  Ugh...I go away for a few days and the darn tires are still the topic of conversation.



Ok, what would you like to talk about..

as DC said..Heels..???


----------



## ahoff

Car stuff is fine.  Maybe we can talk about engines.  I  plan to take the engine out of my summer car and change a few things, bigger pistons and cylinders and a different cam.......


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Augie, next time you are in town we have to meet up for more than a passing "hello" as you leave the park.  It seems like we always plan and the plans get sidelined.  Anyway, hope all is well. . .restarting the couch to 5k cause I missed a week. . .(too many call shifts).  Hoping to do a 5k during the marathon weekend.  There are two open at the moment. Here's hoping they do not close before I decide to go for it. . .
> 
> Happy Halloween.




Yes, maybe a good place to meet would be Tune In!  

Good luck with the CT5K!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, what would you like to talk about..
> 
> as DC said..Heels..???



Heh....   That reminds me...  What do you guys think of these?   i look this picture during the Boo To You Parade after the Diva started drooling...








ahoff said:


> Car stuff is fine.  Maybe we can talk about engines.  I  plan to take the engine out of my summer car and change a few things, bigger pistons and cylinders and a different cam.......



 I'm kind of curious to see what my car can do.   I'm actually looking forward to a road trip to Disney (and other stops) next summer.  It'd give me an opportunity to open it up a bit more than I can really do around here.



ahoff said:


> Yes, maybe a good place to meet would be Tune In!
> 
> Good luck with the CT5K!



  I've found that's the safest.   She knows the way....  and the bartenders there will treat you right once they realize you know Darcy.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I am chilling with a beer, a little tired after a late but fun Halloween last night.  Hope you are all well, anything new?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am chilling with a beer, a little tired after a late but fun Halloween last night.  Hope you are all well, anything new?



Not much here.

I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.

Um....  I also decided today I'm going to spend a couple days while in Florida over at Kennedy.  I booked a KSC: Up Close tour today which includes a guided tour of the inside of the VAB.   That would be very cool since it's the first time it's been open to the public since 1978 (first time in my lifetime).  I'm also debating doing the Cape Canaveral Then and Now tour.   Since I'm looking to be down there most of the week by myself,  Kennedy would be something different,  and I haven't been in probably over 15yrs.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Not much here.
> 
> I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.
> 
> Um....  I also decided today I'm going to spend a couple days while in Florida over at Kennedy.  I booked a KSC: Up Close tour today which includes a guided tour of the inside of the VAB.   That would be very cool since it's the first time it's been open to the public since 1978 (first time in my lifetime).  I'm also debating doing the Cape Canaveral Then and Now tour.   Since I'm looking to be down there most of the week by myself,  Kennedy would be something different,  and I haven't been in probably over 15yrs.



Cool about winning!  You are leaving soon for your trip, right?  I wish I was, work had gotten so busy it's been overwhelming.  I need a break!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Cool about winning!  You are leaving soon for your trip, right?  I wish I was, work had gotten so busy it's been overwhelming.  I need a break!



4 days.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not much here.
> 
> I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.
> 
> Um....  I also decided today I'm going to spend a couple days while in Florida over at Kennedy.  I booked a KSC: Up Close tour today which includes a guided tour of the inside of the VAB.   That would be very cool since it's the first time it's been open to the public since 1978 (first time in my lifetime).  I'm also debating doing the Cape Canaveral Then and Now tour.   Since I'm looking to be down there most of the week by myself,  Kennedy would be something different,  and I haven't been in probably over 15yrs.



KSC is awesome, I've been there several times, we actually bought annual passes a few years ago, not sure what private tour we did.. but it was amazing, we actually stood on the launch pad where Apollo 1 burned.. very strange feeling..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Not much here.
> 
> I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.
> 
> Um....  I also decided today I'm going to spend a couple days while in Florida over at Kennedy.  I booked a KSC: Up Close tour today which includes a guided tour of the inside of the VAB.   That would be very cool since it's the first time it's been open to the public since 1978 (first time in my lifetime).  I'm also debating doing the Cape Canaveral Then and Now tour.   Since I'm looking to be down there most of the week by myself,  Kennedy would be something different,  and I haven't been in probably over 15yrs.



Congrats on winning the contest! Would definitely take them off your hands if your lady didn't want to go.

Nice! Definitely take a ton of pictures! I'll definitely keep that in mind for when I head that direction in the next 2 years. I haven't done KSC since October 1996. 



MICKEY88 said:


> KSC is awesome, I've been there several times, we actually bought annual passes a few years ago, not sure what private tour we did.. but it was amazing, we actually stood on the launch pad where Apollo 1 burned.. very strange feeling..



That looks like a neat tour! I'll have to look into that one too.


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! That is so cool. I hope you guys get to go.
Click to expand...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Finally back after some 65 hours without power. Our clubhouse has a generator, so that's where the neighbors congregated making each other waffles, coffee and meals since Sunday morning. Nice to have the WIFI back, too.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am chilling with a beer, a little tired after a late but fun Halloween last night.  Hope you are all well, anything new?



hey there, other than tired, how are you ?

I bought a black Christmas tree tonight, so I guess that is new..LOL


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Not much here.
> 
> I won a passholder contest at Universal so me "and a guest" could go to the Harry Potter Cast Q&A on Sunday 11/13 at Universal.   Don't know if we are going to go or not.  Depends on if the  wants to or not.
> 
> Um....  I also decided today I'm going to spend a couple days while in Florida over at Kennedy.  I booked a KSC: Up Close tour today which includes a guided tour of the inside of the VAB.   That would be very cool since it's the first time it's been open to the public since 1978 (first time in my lifetime).  I'm also debating doing the Cape Canaveral Then and Now tour.   Since I'm looking to be down there most of the week by myself,  Kennedy would be something different,  and I haven't been in probably over 15yrs.


Congrats on winning...It is always fun to win, and if you decide to go have a great time!


DCTooTall said:


> 4 days.


BTW it is 3 day now


CoasterAddict said:


> Finally back after some 65 hours without power. Our clubhouse has a generator, so that's where the neighbors congregated making each other waffles, coffee and meals since Sunday morning. Nice to have the WIFI back, too.



It is a wonderful feeling isn't it.  I was without power for 6 days when Irene hit.  I was one of the lucky one in CT with this storm.  There are still 600,000 people without power and heat.  There have been deaths related to CO poisoning and fires.  


I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?  Also, has anyone had any luck ordering online.  I have seen some really hot dresses online, but I am so afraid to order since I want to be able to try them on since I want it to fit perfectly.  I figured since over the past several days we have had lots of tire and car talk we could talk dresses.  So ladies, and gentleman if you have any ideas, please feel free to share .

I need to get ready for  work...And since no one has said it I will....Happy Hump Day!!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?



For really fancy stuff--Lord & Taylor or Nordstrom. And it's not something I'd buy online unless it was from a label I knew fit me well!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Congrats on winning...It is always fun to win, and if you decide to go have a great time!
> 
> BTW it is 3 day now
> 
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling isn't it.  I was without power for 6 days when Irene hit.  I was one of the lucky one in CT with this storm.  There are still 600,000 people without power and heat.  There have been deaths related to CO poisoning and fires.
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?  Also, has anyone had any luck ordering online.  I have seen some really hot dresses online, but I am so afraid to order since I want to be able to try them on since I want it to fit perfectly.  I figured since over the past several days we have had lots of tire and car talk we could talk dresses.  So ladies, and gentleman if you have any ideas, please feel free to share .
> 
> I need to get ready for  work...And since no one has said it I will....Happy Hump Day!!!!



just how hot do you want the dress to be..

if ya need shoes, check out www.shiekhshoes.com


----------



## disneypryncess

ctnurse said:


> I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?  Also, has anyone had any luck ordering online.  I have seen some really hot dresses online, but I am so afraid to order since I want to be able to try them on since I want it to fit perfectly.  I figured since over the past several days we have had lots of tire and car talk we could talk dresses.  So ladies, and gentleman if you have any ideas, please feel free to share .



Ill usually order from anywhere online that has free returns (like Nordstrom) that way you can try on a few things & return whatever doesn't work for you.


----------



## disneypryncess

MICKEY88 said:


> I bought a black Christmas tree tonight, so I guess that is new..LOL



I wanna see the black tree!!!! Sounds cool.


----------



## Mitzicat

You may also want to try David's Bridal - if you have one near you or any local bridal store.  Sometimes they will have last year's styles reduced for quick sale.  

Nordstrom and Lord and Taylor are really good.  If you catch a good sale at L&T you can get several dresses for the price of one!  I think for a cruise I was able to buy 4 dresses for $120.00.  I was so happy.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats on winning the contest! Would definitely take them off your hands if your lady didn't want to go.
> 
> Nice! Definitely take a ton of pictures! I'll definitely keep that in mind for when I head that direction in the next 2 years. I haven't done KSC since October 1996.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a neat tour! I'll have to look into that one too.



 Heh... in order to use the prize,  I need to present my AP and the winner's email.   Not really something I can give away.

 And the tours sounded interesting,  and weren't very expensive.   I figure why not check them out,  after all,  I'm solo,  and since I tend to be the type who will check out everything when it's something cool that i'm interested in (SPACE!  AWESOME!!),  I don't need to worry about missing stuff or boring someone else while I look around.  



ctnurse said:


> Congrats on winning...It is always fun to win, and if you decide to go have a great time!
> 
> BTW it is 3 day now



 I always seem to enjoy my time at IOA.  It's a fun park.



ctnurse said:


> I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?  Also, has anyone had any luck ordering online.  I have seen some really hot dresses online, but I am so afraid to order since I want to be able to try them on since I want it to fit perfectly.  I figured since over the past several days we have had lots of tire and car talk we could talk dresses.  So ladies, and gentleman if you have any ideas, please feel free to share .
> 
> I need to get ready for  work...And since no one has said it I will....Happy Hump Day!!!!



 Happy hump day!    


Um......  I'd say if you do order online,   make sure they have a good return policy in case it doesn't fit.     Depending upon the dress style,   I'm guessing if it doesn't QUITE fit,   it might be something you could consider getting adjusted slightly.

NYE you still have plenty of time....  but what about the other fancy dinner?  obviously some options may take more time then others...


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> I wanna see the black tree!!!! Sounds cool.



walmart.com

search christmas trees, then black

they have all colors online...


----------



## MyMuse

Hi there, 

Thought I would do a quick hi  

I haven't been here in so long that i don't even know anyone anymore! Sorry 'bout that, but you know how it goes..... 

I'll try to read back a few pages and *attempt* to catch up. 


Hope all is been well with all of you!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thought I would do a quick hi
> 
> I haven't been here in so long that i don't even know anyone anymore! Sorry 'bout that, but you know how it goes.....
> 
> I'll try to read back a few pages and *attempt* to catch up.
> 
> 
> Hope all is been well with all of you!



Welcome back!   I'm pretty sure I'm hard to forget.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> walmart.com
> 
> search christmas trees, then black
> 
> they have all colors online...



Truly, I cringe to imagine the room decor in which a purple, blue or pink Christmas tree would look appropriate.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> MICKEY88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> walmart.com
> 
> search christmas trees, then black
> 
> they have all colors online...[/QUOT
> 
> Truly, I cringe to imagine the room decor in which a purple, blue or pink Christmas tree would look appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if it weren't so expensive I'd have bought the large purple, just because
> 
> I'm sure my Black Pirate Christmas tree will look awesome in any decor..
Click to expand...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> hey there, other than tired, how are you ?
> 
> I bought a black Christmas tree tonight, so I guess that is new..LOL



Black Christmas tree sounds cool actually.  You will have to post some pics!  

I am doing ok, work has been so busy, like I have never seen before.  It is likely  to stay that way for awhile I think.  It's been rough, it's why I haven't been on disboards much.  At least I have a vacation planned in Dec to WDW to look forward to!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Truly, I cringe to imagine the room decor in which a purple, blue or pink Christmas tree would look appropriate.



CA, I think that, "in the right setting", any color of Christmas tree can look awesome. . .I am totally New Orleans this Christmas. . .Tree should be up and decorated by end of next week. . .I will post pix. . .


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> CA, I think that, "in the right setting", any color of Christmas tree can look awesome. . .I am totally New Orleans this Christmas. . .Tree should be up and decorated by end of next week. . .I will post pix. . .



WOW...really??  you know I am fond of NO...lol
So Black and gold or
Purple. Green and Gold??

Either is awesome but why the theme?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Black Christmas tree sounds cool actually.  You will have to post some pics!



it's going to be a Pyrate themed tree

I bought strings of little red skull lights tonight, I'm going to string the tree with those, then drill holes in gold coins and hang those on the tree


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> it's going to be a Pyrate themed tree
> 
> I bought strings of little red skull lights tonight, I'm going to string the tree with those, then drill holes in gold coins and hang those on the tree



Nice, I like it.  I am not doing a tree this year, was hard to decide, but after the hellavatime I had getting the Halloween decorations down from my attic (not back up yet either, LOL), and considering we will be at Disney pre-Christmas and at my sister's for Christmas, I decided to forgo the decorating for Christmas this year.  Haven't broken it to Ainsley yet, she may change my mind.  But I am scared of my attic, so it's doubtful!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Nice, I like it.  I am not doing a tree this year, was hard to decide, but after the hellavatime I had getting the Halloween decorations down from my attic (not back up yet either, LOL), and considering we will be at Disney pre-Christmas and at my sister's for Christmas, I decided to forgo the decorating for Christmas this year.  Haven't broken it to Ainsley yet, she may change my mind.  But I am scared of my attic, so it's doubtful!



I didn't feel like putting up my big tree last year, so I bought a small white  prelit one at walmart and a few decorations for it..

maybe you could do that ,
I'll definitely post pics of my tree, I'm sure Ainsley will want to see the Pyrate tree..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> WOW...really??  you know I am fond of NO...lol
> So Black and gold or
> Purple. Green and Gold??
> 
> Either is awesome but why the theme?



Purple, green, gold.  The Disney Christmas store has some awesome decorations for that Mardi Gras theme color. It will go awesome it the apartment.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Congrats on winning...It is always fun to win, and if you decide to go have a great time!
> 
> BTW it is 3 day now
> 
> 
> It is a wonderful feeling isn't it.  I was without power for 6 days when Irene hit.  I was one of the lucky one in CT with this storm.  There are still 600,000 people without power and heat.  There have been deaths related to CO poisoning and fires.
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies???  I need to buy 2 dresses, the first is for a fancy 10 course dinner, and the second is for NYE.  Where should I look for dresses?  Also, has anyone had any luck ordering online.  I have seen some really hot dresses online, but I am so afraid to order since I want to be able to try them on since I want it to fit perfectly.  I figured since over the past several days we have had lots of tire and car talk we could talk dresses.  So ladies, and gentleman if you have any ideas, please feel free to share .
> 
> I need to get ready for  work...And since no one has said it I will....Happy Hump Day!!!!



I refuse to order anything except shoes online.  I always wear a perfect size 9  shoe so I am good with ordering shoes online.  As for clothing. . .no way. If you want to save some money and get some really nice dresses, JC Penney has had some really nice stuff as of late.  I bought my NYE dress there last year.  I haven't been there this year so ya know. . .

I also agree with Lord & Taylor and Nordstrom.  They always have a really nice selection.  I am surrounded by outlet malls here in Orlando so I have a huge selection of stores to choose from.  I got a $300 DKNY dress to wear at a wedding I am attending in December for $52 bucks.  If you always wear the same size store to store then online shopping is fine.  Just depends on what you are looking for. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Nice, I like it.  I am not doing a tree this year, was hard to decide, but after the hellavatime I had getting the Halloween decorations down from my attic (not back up yet either, LOL), and considering we will be at Disney pre-Christmas and at my sister's for Christmas, I decided to forgo the decorating for Christmas this year.  Haven't broken it to Ainsley yet, she may change my mind.  But I am scared of my attic, so it's doubtful!



If it makes you feel any better,   i'm not doing a tree this year either.   I actually haven't done a tree or any xmas decorating the past...um....3 years?

Single guy in an apartment...  not much need for decorating.  the past several years I've always ended up having someplace to go for Xmas anyways.  (Either my old roommate and her family invited me to celebrate with them,   or last year my Brother flew me down to Atlanta).   


Hmmmm....  i just realized this will be the first xmas I'll be home alone for in about 4 or 5 years.   that kinda sucks....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  i just realized this will be the first xmas I'll be home alone for in about 4 or 5 years.   that kinda sucks....



been there done that, it really does suck, unless it's by choice

one year my family get together was 2 hours away and the weather was really iffy, I decided I'd rather be at home alone, than out driving on icy roads.

last year was the best christmas in many years, 
since I was in Orlando with my daughter..

even thoiugh I woke up sick Christmas morning,


----------



## DCTooTall

Heh heh...

I know it's past Halloween,   but this was worth sharing...

http://youtu.be/YcwPZ4wyoRI


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> If it makes you feel any better,   i'm not doing a tree this year either.   I actually haven't done a tree or any xmas decorating the past...um....3 years?
> 
> Single guy in an apartment...  not much need for decorating.  the past several years I've always ended up having someplace to go for Xmas anyways.  (Either my old roommate and her family invited me to celebrate with them,   or last year my Brother flew me down to Atlanta).
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  i just realized this will be the first xmas I'll be home alone for in about 4 or 5 years.   that kinda sucks....



This is the first year in 3 years I have felt like decorating. . .it was awesome going to DHS and Epcot today and seeing Christmas everywhere. According to Cast Members, Christmas exploded at WDW on November 1. . .lol. Oh, and I am putting up a BIG christmas tree. . .


----------



## Ryan1989

I'm new to the Boards! 
I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Tonight I am headed to the cast member soft opening of Osbourne lights and tomorrow early morning headed to DTD for the United Way - Heart of Florida fund raiser sale. . .love supporting cardiology since half my docs also do procedures at Heart of Florida. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

taramoz said:


> But I am scared of my attic, so it's doubtful!



You have one of those "pull down the stairs and crawl up there attics", don't you???

Do you have BIG closets?  When I was in Houston,  I stored all my decorations in the "spouse" closet in the MB.  It worked fine and I didn't have to face the attic *shudder*.

Here we have basements and little closets, so everything goes in the basement.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Tonight I am headed to the cast member soft opening of Osbourne lights and tomorrow early morning headed to DTD for the United Way - Heart of Florida fund raiser sale. . .love supporting cardiology since half my docs also do procedures at Heart of Florida. . .




Have a blast and tell everyone I said hi.  Hope to see you next month


----------



## DCTooTall

All Checked in for my flight in the AM.   Even with EBCI I ended up with a A37 boarding pass.

  This should be interesting... my first Southwest experience.   Wish me luck.  



Ryan1989 said:


> I'm new to the Boards!
> I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome back!   I'm pretty sure I'm hard to forget.




Yes, of course!!!!! 

Half the reaosn that prompted me to visit was fiding the Hershey Park ride photos. Lordy lord lord. 

And that my Hurricane Irene damage was *finally* fixed!!!! 


I don't out up a tree either, I guess I should, but I don't stay home for Christmas. I do like to look at holiday decorations, I just don't like doing them. LOL! Tho, I do like collecting ornament, go figure. 

Thankfully, am planning to be back at WDw from 12/8. YAY!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Yes, of course!!!!!
> 
> Half the reaosn that prompted me to visit was fiding the Hershey Park ride photos. Lordy lord lord.
> 
> And that my Hurricane Irene damage was *finally* fixed!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't out up a tree either, I guess I should, but I don't stay home for Christmas. I do like to look at holiday decorations, I just don't like doing them. LOL! Tho, I do like collecting ornament, go figure.
> 
> Thankfully, am planning to be back at WDw from 12/8. YAY!



This year we had our own little SSC meet at Hershey.....  and then Hershey promptly flooded about a month later due to the TS that stalled over PA after Irene.      Gotta admit... those were interesting pictures.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> This year we had our own little SSC meet at Hershey.....  and then Hershey promptly flooded about a month later due to the TS that stalled over PA after Irene.      Gotta admit... those were interesting pictures.



Oh, I should have known there was going to be a meet ...but August for me now is...difficult for me to get through.   Maybe next time?

As for Irene, I'm really mad at her! LOL! She gave me a very large sinkhole under my house that knocked out my cornerstone. So, it was weeks of FEMa inspections, city engineer inspections, house inspections and insurance inspections. Thankfully, the end result was that my house was safe and repairable. Sooooo glad that's over!!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

Ryan1989 said:


> I'm new to the Boards!
> I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!



Welcome!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> All Checked in for my flight in the AM.   Even with EBCI I ended up with a A37 boarding pass.



Have a safe flight & a GREAT time!!


----------



## seadd67

Hi there all ,frist time on the solo borads. I am hopeing to meet new dis folks and to get ideas on meet and greets down there


----------



## taramoz

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> You have one of those "pull down the stairs and crawl up there attics", don't you???
> 
> Do you have BIG closets?  When I was in Houston,  I stored all my decorations in the "spouse" closet in the MB.  It worked fine and I didn't have to face the attic *shudder*.
> 
> Here we have basements and little closets, so everything goes in the basement.



LOL, yes, you are right, that is just what I have.  I may repurpose the other closet, but I still have to get things down first.  Scary!


----------



## taramoz

Ryan1989 said:


> I'm new to the Boards!
> I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!



Welcome to the group!  I am going in Dec as well, Dec 16-21.  I dunno if anyone else is going at the same time, I haven't been on the disboards as much as usual lately...


----------



## DCTooTall

I just got done watching "Martin's" video of the 40th.    Sadly... didn't see myself in it.  The one spot I knew had the likeliest chance TDB and I were hidden behind the tree from the camera.

  I thought I'd share the link in case anyone who missed some or all of the festivities wanted to see what happened.

http://vimeo.com/30885670





seadd67 said:


> Hi there all ,frist time on the solo borads. I am hopeing to meet new dis folks and to get ideas on meet and greets down there



 to the group!  Glad to have you here with us.  



taramoz said:


> LOL, yes, you are right, that is just what I have.  I may repurpose the other closet, but I still have to get things down first.  Scary!



Sounds to me like you need to take a page out of Meri's book.....   find some Husbands to Borrow to make the attic run for you.


----------



## ctnurse

Ryan1989 said:


> I'm new to the Boards!
> I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!





nurse.darcy said:


> Tonight I am headed to the cast member soft opening of Osbourne lights and tomorrow early morning headed to DTD for the United Way - Heart of Florida fund raiser sale. . .love supporting cardiology since half my docs also do procedures at Heart of Florida. . .


I love Osbourne lights....Hopefully I will see them again soon



DCTooTall said:


> All Checked in for my flight in the AM.   Even with EBCI I ended up with a A37 boarding pass.
> 
> This should be interesting... my first Southwest experience.   Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


I love SW...I have used them everytime I fly to MCO... A37 isn't bad since A1-A15 is buisness travelers and very rarely full.  I will use SW the next time I go to WDW. 


seadd67 said:


> Hi there all ,frist time on the solo borads. I am hopeing to meet new dis folks and to get ideas on meet and greets down there






I am having a pretty quiet Friday night.  I went to the gym, then had some pizza and wine.  DS and I have been eating his Halloween candy.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I love SW...I have used them everytime I fly to MCO... A37 isn't bad since A1-A15 is buisness travelers and very rarely full.  I will use SW the next time I go to WDW.



Just to chime in, I flew SW on my Oct trip, was A48-50, we had rocking seats, row 9 you are at the start of the drink/snack cycle (at least that was the case on both my to and from flight).  I may make SW my new preferred carrier for WDW, would have flown then again for Dec if I didn't have Continental travel vouchers to use.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> All Checked in for my flight in the AM.   Even with EBCI I ended up with a A37 boarding pass.
> 
> This should be interesting... my first Southwest experience.   Wish me luck.



You will find the Southwest experience quite enjoyable. They are fast and efficient at what they do.  I love flying SW.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Have a blast and tell everyone I said hi.  Hope to see you next month



I will.  Dave and Dave were entertaining yesterday.  I had to work late and didn't make the Osbourne lights cast member opening. . .I will make the Passholder event next week though.


----------



## ahoff

Happy Friday evening!  Nibbling on some left-over Halloween candy, frozen mini KitKat bars are pretty tasty.

Have a great trip, DC!  You will like SW,and anything A is pretty good.  Though I seem to always get B,even though I do the pre-board routine in less than the first minute.  An earky non-stop gets me to Orlando before 10am,and amat WDW by 11 via the ME.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. The weather looks to be great this weekend.  I am going to lay off the candy, I have a 5K in the morning, and a duathlon on Sunday.  And if Tracey and Robin are lurking, good luck with the Jets on Sunday!


----------



## NJDiva

hey kids, anyone want to guess what state I'm in this week?? I have been non stop traveling for work since I got back from Disney, and I don't see an end in site. I have a very demanding customer that has decided that I need to be on site every day of the week (like I don't have anything else better to do like, oh I don't know....get reports done!!)
sorry I've been MIA (I seem to be saying that a lot lately) but this was a REALLY bad week at work.
so this weekend I have a sorority meeting and I'm hoping I get to see some sisters I don't see very often. I think I need to work on our convention chairman to see what it would take to have National Convention at Disney World. 300+ sorority women invading the mouse....how cool would that be?!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Ryan1989 said:


> I'm new to the Boards!
> I'm taking my 1st trip to the world without my family from December 18-23! I can't wait!!!!!



Congrats!  What a great time to go.  I went a few years ago around that time and it was nice because it wasn't too crowded yet.  I am so jealous-I love the decorations!



nurse.darcy said:


> Tonight I am headed to the cast member soft opening of Osbourne lights and tomorrow early morning headed to DTD for the United Way - Heart of Florida fund raiser sale. . .love supporting cardiology since half my docs also do procedures at Heart of Florida. . .



Hope you had fun at the CM preview of the Osborne Lights, Darcy!    I thought my sister was going to go to that but she ended up doing the Christmas parade preview at the MK.  It's so crazy that the Christmas stuff is all up now-we were there last week at this time and it was still Halloween.  LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwgirl03 said:


> Hope you had fun at the CM preview of the Osborne Lights, Darcy!    I thought my sister was going to go to that but she ended up doing the Christmas parade preview at the MK.  It's so crazy that the Christmas stuff is all up now-we were there last week at this time and it was still Halloween.  LOL.



I wish. . .I ended up not being able to go so am hoping to attend the passholder preview, which is rumored to be on the 8th. . .but I am looking into that this morning. . .just waiting for the passholder site to go back online.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .






It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.


----------



## Andrew015

I feel DC's pain....  Many of the rides at WDW weren't meant for folks our size (he's got a few inches on me but I'm 6'4").   It still works, but I always felt goofy on rides like Thunder Mountain or Pirates, when the next group of people are waiting to get on and have to watch you get out.   Seriously, I'm not crippled, I just need to figure out how to Contortion my way out of this seat  

Hope you guys are having a blast.  Wish I could be down there to meet everyone and tag along!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.



 Ow! That doesn't look comfortable at all! 

I'm flying over in four days!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.


Wow...what a tight squeeze.  Great pic and the front seat on Rock n Roller 
Coaster is a blast!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ow! That doesn't look comfortable at all!
> 
> I'm flying over in four days!



Have a safe flight and a great trip!!!!  Have fun

I'm headed out to the mall to do a little shopping.  Then home for dinner.  This weekend has gone by to fast.  Yesterday DS soccer's team won his mini tournament. My baby plays goalie and only allowed 1 goal for the 3 games.  After that we went to a birthday party, and met my dad for his birthday dinner.  After that I decided I would hang out and have some wine.  It was nice this morning not waking up in the dark.  It will be sad this afternoon at 438pm when the sun sets.  I  think it is time for a warm weather vacation!!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys hope everyone is having a great weekend *passes drinks around to everyone*! Finally got a job out here in Tucson but it doesn't pay for crap for the amount of work. My DF finally got a decent job after almost a month of searching. I've got quite a few irons in the fire so we'll see which of them comes out flaming. haha. Hope everyone in WDW is having fun! Wish I could be there with you guys! I'm about to head out to the garage and start working on my motorcycle again. I managed to strip out a bolt in the forks yesterday so I have to get that removed and find a new one. ugh. Oh well . Such is life.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.



this looks familiar.....oh wait!! when you got me on test track you were squished like this!!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey kids, anyone want to guess what state I'm in this week?? I have been non stop traveling for work since I got back from Disney, and I don't see an end in site. I have a very demanding customer that has decided that I need to be on site every day of the week (like I don't have anything else better to do like, oh I don't know....get reports done!!)
> sorry I've been MIA (I seem to be saying that a lot lately) but this was a REALLY bad week at work.
> so this weekend I have a sorority meeting and I'm hoping I get to see some sisters I don't see very often. I think I need to work on our convention chairman to see what it would take to have National Convention at Disney World. 300+ sorority women invading the mouse....how cool would that be?!!



Might I recommend the new Wyndham Grand Hotel and Conference Center?  





nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.



I didn't really have any problems fitting on rides at Universal.  The tightest fit was on Flight of the Hypogryph where a simple "crossed ankles" method did the trick of letting me fit.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ow! That doesn't look comfortable at all!
> 
> I'm flying over in four days!



 It definately was NOT comfortable.   The soft part of my knees where against the bar,  which caused some pain during the drops.

Hurry up and get your butt to Florida!  



NJDiva said:


> this looks familiar.....oh wait!! when you got me on test track you were squished like this!!



Not quite.   Test Track I fit,   it just looked like my knees were in my face.

On Maelstrom,   My feet were not touching the ground because they were wedged up against the seat in front of me.


----------



## DCTooTall

OH!  And Yesterday we realized that next time we try and have an actual SSC meet in Florida,  We need to make sure we go to MargaritaVille as a group.

Considering what the taglines for the threads have been since our 2nd thread,  it only seems appropriate to eat where you can buy the "It's 5'oclock Somewhere!" shirts.


----------



## ahoff

Hope we all had a great weekend!  Sounds like you are having a good trip, DC!  Though a little cramped.....   Sounds like you are never home, Diva.  I always enjoy work travel, though do not do much of it.  




ctnurse said:


> It was nice this morning not waking up in the dark.  It will be sad this afternoon at 438pm when the sun sets.  I  think it is time for a warm weather vacation!!!!



Yes, I am going from riding to work in the dark to now riding home in the dark.  I think I like the dark mornings better.  But either way it is cold.  2 months to WDW!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> OH!  And Yesterday we realized that next time we try and have an actual SSC meet in Florida,  We need to make sure we go to MargaritaVille as a group.
> 
> Considering what the taglines for the threads have been since our 2nd thread,  it only seems appropriate to eat where you can buy the "It's 5'oclock Somewhere!" shirts.



actually you can buy those shirts in just about any gift shop in Orlando.

The Gaylord PAlms, even has a baseball hat with that on it, and a bottle opener built into the visor..

everyone should buy this shirt and where it for the meet







http://www.cafepress.com/+its_five_oclock_somewhere_green_tshirt,564850809


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> OH!  And Yesterday we realized that next time we try and have an actual SSC meet in Florida,  We need to make sure we go to MargaritaVille as a group.
> 
> Considering what the taglines for the threads have been since our 2nd thread,  it only seems appropriate to eat where you can buy the "It's 5'oclock Somewhere!" shirts.



Are we doing a 2012 meet in Florida?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Are we doing a 2012 meet in Florida?



hopefully...

it would be cool to do another Hershey meet as well


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> actually you can buy those shirts in just about any gift shop in Orlando.
> 
> The Gaylord PAlms, even has a baseball hat with that on it, and a bottle opener built into the visor..
> 
> everyone should buy this shirt and where it for the meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+its_five_oclock_somewhere_green_tshirt,564850809



that is such a cool shirt! 
I'm debating on one last trip this year the first weekend in Dec. I may be nice and take my oldest niece with me as her birthday/Christmas present. It would be a down and dirty trip since I would get down there Thursday and leave on Sunday....hmmmm....(talks to the angel and the devil on each shoulder)


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> Hope we all had a great weekend!  Sounds like you are having a good trip, DC!  Though a little cramped.....   Sounds like you are never home, Diva.  I always enjoy work travel, though do not do much of it.
> 
> 2 months to WDW!



as of late I haven't been. I probably put on 20,000 miles a year on my car just for work if not more. and this is all in my territory....all of NJ, metro. NY, eastern PA (Harrisburg over) and northern DE. I actually have the smallest region by miles. I also teach a class that none of my counterparts can teach so I travel outside of my region sometimes to do that. and then there's the big projects or events that go on like the gulf spill last year....I was lucky enough not to go on that one because the boss went and someone had to stay here and hold down the fort!
I really don't mind the travel, for the most part the hotels are ok, I get to see different parts of the state and I get to try some different places to eat. however, as my mother will tell you, all the traveling I do makes it hard to have a relationship (aka she's not getting grandkids if I keep this up)


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Hope we all had a great weekend!  Sounds like you are having a good trip, DC!  Though a little cramped.....   Sounds like you are never home, Diva.  I always enjoy work travel, though do not do much of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going from riding to work in the dark to now riding home in the dark.  I think I like the dark mornings better.  But either way it is cold.  2 months to WDW!



  I am having a good time.     I seriously don't want to go back home to the cold next weekend.  



taramoz said:


> Are we doing a 2012 meet in Florida?



 I'm totally up for it.   The question for everyone if we want to do it,   WHEN do we want to do it?  My trips next year havent been set yet,  so I'm flexible.




MICKEY88 said:


> hopefully...
> 
> it would be cool to do another Hershey meet as well



  But of course.  I'll make sure I let everyone know next summer when I find out when my company picnic is for the discounted tickets again.   It traditionally tends to be later in the summer.



NJDiva said:


> that is such a cool shirt!
> I'm debating on one last trip this year the first weekend in Dec. I may be nice and take my oldest niece with me as her birthday/Christmas present. It would be a down and dirty trip since I would get down there Thursday and leave on Sunday....hmmmm....(talks to the angel and the devil on each shoulder)



Wait?   You didn't leave the angel in the dust?   I thought you'd managed to loose her eons ago.


Seriously Diva,  you gotta try harder.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm totally up for it.   The question for everyone if we want to do it,   WHEN do we want to do it?  My trips next year havent been set yet,  so I'm flexible.



Awesome, I am up for it, and like you I haven't started planning my 2012 vacations yet.  I will say this, since I always travel with DD I always go when it's busy.  I'd love to plan the meet when crowds are lighter to experience that!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Awesome, I am up for it, and like you I haven't started planning my 2012 vacations yet.  I will say this, since I always travel with DD I always go when it's busy.  I'd love to plan the meet when crowds are lighter to experience that!



I'm up for that! I have one for the first week in may.


----------



## DCTooTall

Had a fun day.   Saw everything (including shows.... and enjoying the paths that take you right up to the Tree of Life) at AK today....  although I guess I didn't take the train to Rafiki's Conservation station.  Wasn't quite in the mood for it.

Then went to EPCOT.  Managed to get a last minute Ressie for 1 at BierGarten for Dinner....  YUM!!...  followed by Illuminations. 

I'm currently sitting on the patio of my room looking out over the lake and the lighted fountain show,   and can see the tops of bowling pins at POP,  the BAH, Earfiel Tower, and ToT at MGM,  and the Swan/Dolphin complex... on the horizon.

Tomorrow I'm thinking I'll open at MGM so I can see the Lights Motors Action show that I've never managed to see...   Run over to Universal for a bit in the afternoon...  Then back to MGM for Fantasmic.  





taramoz said:


> Awesome, I am up for it, and like you I haven't started planning my 2012 vacations yet.  I will say this, since I always travel with DD I always go when it's busy.  I'd love to plan the meet when crowds are lighter to experience that!





NJDiva said:


> I'm up for that! I have one for the first week in may.



Well then...  it looks like we have a request for an off-peak (meaning... during the school year) meet I have no problems with that since it means we can be much more relaxed and just go where the urge takes us instead of having to plan out everything.   Do we have anybody who knows they wouldn't be able to make it anytime school is in session and wants to go?  ( thinking maybe if we plan early enough,  maybe most with kids can make arrangements to ensure they can make it).


The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?  


  And Final Question....  Would anybody else like to spearhead the planning on this meet?  I know I'm seemingly the cruise activities director for the SSC,   but I can't help but wonder if anybody else would like a turn putting something together?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Had a fun day.   Saw everything (including shows.... and enjoying the paths that take you right up to the Tree of Life) at AK today....  although I guess I didn't take the train to Rafiki's Conservation station.  Wasn't quite in the mood for it.
> 
> Then went to EPCOT.  Managed to get a last minute Ressie for 1 at BierGarten for Dinner....  YUM!!...  followed by Illuminations.
> 
> I'm currently sitting on the patio of my room looking out over the lake and the lighted fountain show,   and can see the tops of bowling pins at POP,  the BAH, Earfiel Tower, and ToT at MGM,  and the Swan/Dolphin complex... on the horizon.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm thinking I'll open at MGM so I can see the Lights Motors Action show that I've never managed to see...   Run over to Universal for a bit in the afternoon...  Then back to MGM for Fantasmic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then...  it looks like we have a request for an off-peak (meaning... during the school year) meet I have no problems with that since it means we can be much more relaxed and just go where the urge takes us instead of having to plan out everything.   Do we have anybody who knows they wouldn't be able to make it anytime school is in session and wants to go?  ( thinking maybe if we plan early enough,  maybe most with kids can make arrangements to ensure they can make it).
> 
> 
> The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?
> 
> 
> And Final Question....  Would anybody else like to spearhead the planning on this meet?  I know I'm seemingly the cruise activities director for the SSC,   but I can't help but wonder if anybody else would like a turn putting something together?



unfortunately my planning is always last minute based on work schedule..:-(


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> unfortunately my planning si always last minute based on work schedule..:-(



Would it help if we called in a bomb threat the day of the meet?


----------



## Andrew015

DCTooTall said:


> Well then...  it looks like we have a request for an off-peak (meaning... during the school year) meet I have no problems with that since it means we can be much more relaxed and just go where the urge takes us instead of having to plan out everything.   Do we have anybody who knows they wouldn't be able to make it anytime school is in session and wants to go?  ( thinking maybe if we plan early enough,  maybe most with kids can make arrangements to ensure they can make it).
> 
> 
> The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?



I'm all for the "off-season", and would love to do a Food & Wine meet.   Mild crowds, not scorching hot, and plenty of good food and beer to be had by all    But also would be happy to "go with the flow" depending on what works for others 

I don't know if I make a good cruise director, but would be happy to help come up with some ideas and a tentative itinerary, DC!


----------



## Ryan1989

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!





disneypryncess said:


> Welcome!!!





taramoz said:


> Welcome to the group!  I am going in Dec as well, Dec 16-21.  I dunno if anyone else is going at the same time, I haven't been on the disboards as much as usual lately...





wdwgirl03 said:


> Congrats!  What a great time to go.  I went a few years ago around that time and it was nice because it wasn't too crowded yet.  I am so jealous-I love the decorations! .



Thanks everyone! I'm really excited about seeing the decorations! I've only ever gone in the July and August heat!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello from insomnia-land!  I have to be up in a little over an hour to get ready for this fun and exciting election stuff, ugh.  So need to remember N-A-V-Y = Never Again Volunteer Yourself....although reenlisting twice probably shows I was a bit slow on that one anyway.  Of course, I didn't voluteer, I was asked....


Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Would it help if we called in a bomb threat the day of the meet?



NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

not even something to joke about..


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello from insomnia-land!  I have to be up in a little over an hour to get ready for this fun and exciting election stuff, ugh.  So need to remember N-A-V-Y = Never Again Volunteer Yourself....although reenlisting twice probably shows I was a bit slow on that one anyway.  Of course, I didn't voluteer, I was asked....
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?



you could have just unliked it,


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> you could have just unliked it,



Would that undo the notification?  I would rather not make it more confusing that it already is


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?



I will most likely be down in May for the Everest race (and the F&G) and October for the W&D Half.  And again in January, probably.



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello from insomnia-land!  I have to be up in a little over an hour to get ready for this fun and exciting election stuff, ugh.  So need to remember N-A-V-Y = Never Again Volunteer Yourself....although reenlisting twice probably shows I was a bit slow on that one anyway.  Of course, I didn't voluteer, I was asked....
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?




Here in NY the people at the polls get paid.  But it is a long day.

Had some good luck and bad luck at POF, no longer there.  But still on FB once in a while.  

Taking some time off from work today, going into the city to see the Colbert Show (again, was just there last week).  A friend of mine had tix for the Stewert show tonight but somehow she lost them in computerland.  The guest tonight is Bill Clinton, would have been interesting.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> Here in NY the people at the polls get paid.  But it is a long day.
> 
> Had some good luck and bad luck at POF, no longer there.  But still on FB once in a while.



Yes, the poll workers here get paid too, and I get paid more because I am on the election board....but I think it works out to about 15c an hour  I think we (the board) had 8 meetings and a 2 hour training before the election, will be at the polling place 5am-6pm and then go count the votes.


I have bad-mouthed POF before, but I read some on the forums at POF this time and changed my approach.  That has helped tremendously.  This guy might end up just a casual friend and might be the only person I have outside POF contact with, but I am okay with that.  So, I am admitting I was wrong


----------



## TheBigE

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello from insomnia-land!  I have to be up in a little over an hour to get ready for this fun and exciting election stuff, ugh.  So need to remember N-A-V-Y = Never Again Volunteer Yourself....although reenlisting twice probably shows I was a bit slow on that one anyway.  Of course, I didn't voluteer, I was asked....
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?


You did not learn from the navy...shame shame. But then good to give back, also with Veterans day around the corner many free meals and good deals for Vets. Take advantage of those and thanks for your service.

I am pretty sure you can't like the unlike on FB and no notice will be sent. I think that FB make some assumptions on users, and some may have had one too many cocktails and been surfing FB and accidentally hit the like button and the quickly the unlike button ndno notice sent.....so I have been told

I would be up for a DIS meet at WDW, no preference on time,other than off peak to keep the crowds low. My schedule is flexible enough that I can fit it in wherever, so keep me posted and I can help where needed

Right now I am sitting in lounge in Madrid airport waiting for a flight.  I will be Home late tonight and then will "work" from home tomorrow before leaving in evening for Germany.  Next week back to Tel Aviv. Good news is that I have hot Gold Level In Star Alliance now, and running full speed at Platinum.

I am getting closer to returning to states the first week in December, to pretty much take the month off.  December is looking to be a great month.*

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## wdwgirl03

DCTooTall said:


> Well then...  it looks like we have a request for an off-peak (meaning... during the school year) meet I have no problems with that since it means we can be much more relaxed and just go where the urge takes us instead of having to plan out everything.   Do we have anybody who knows they wouldn't be able to make it anytime school is in session and wants to go?  ( thinking maybe if we plan early enough,  maybe most with kids can make arrangements to ensure they can make it).
> 
> 
> The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?



I definitely think it would be fun to meet some fellow DISers but if you do it during the school year I'd be one who is stuck to a teacher schedule.  But, if anyone is going over Easter...LOL!  In all honesty spring break is not that bad since it's so spread out.


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> You did not learn from the navy...shame shame. But then good to give back, also with Veterans day around the corner many free meals and good deals for Vets. Take advantage of those and thanks for your service.
> 
> I am pretty sure you can't like the unlike on FB and no notice will be sent. I think that FB make some assumptions on users, and some may have had one too many cocktails and been surfing FB and accidentally hit the like button and the quickly the unlike button ndno notice sent.....so I have been told
> 
> I would be up for a DIS meet at WDW, no preference on time,other than off peak to keep the crowds low. My schedule is flexible enough that I can fit it in wherever, so keep me posted and I can help where needed
> 
> Right now I am sitting in lounge in Madrid airport waiting for a flight.  I will be Home late tonight and then will "work" from home tomorrow before leaving in evening for Germany.  Next week back to Tel Aviv. Good news is that I have hot Gold Level In Star Alliance now, and running full speed at Platinum.
> 
> I am getting closer to returning to states the first week in December, to pretty much take the month off.  December is looking to be a great month.*
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.



Ok there's finally someone else that travels just as much as I do.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Are we doing a 2012 meet in Florida?


I think this is a great idea.  My vacations are booked for 2012.  I will be in Mexico in Feb, then I will be hitting Europe in July, and WDW at the end of August.  I should have a couple of days which I could add to a weekend to get to WDW for a meet.  I think this is a great idea.  


DIS_MERI said:


> Hello from insomnia-land!  I have to be up in a little over an hour to get ready for this fun and exciting election stuff, ugh.  So need to remember N-A-V-Y = Never Again Volunteer Yourself....although reenlisting twice probably shows I was a bit slow on that one anyway.  Of course, I didn't voluteer, I was asked....
> 
> 
> Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?



It is very easy to unlike something on FB.  There are no longer notifications through email on FB.  If you had unliked it right there, and unless he was on his FB page the exact moment that you were liking his photo, status,etc.  He wouldn't know that you liked it.  I hope this makes sense.  Good luck with POF guy.  Its good to take a chance, you never know what road it will take you down.

Happy Hump Day.  It is going to be another beautiful day here in CT.  There are still 20,000 people in CT without power after the snow storm.  That makes day 11 for some people.  The power company has promised by midnight today everyone's power would be back.  They also promised it would be on by midnight Sunday.  

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Andrew015

ctnurse said:


> Happy Hump Day.  It is going to be another beautiful day here in CT.  There are still 20,000 people in CT without power after the snow storm.  That makes day 11 for some people.  The power company has promised by midnight today everyone's power would be back.  They also promised it would be on by midnight Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



I'm flying into Hartford tomorrow for a short business trip.  I hope the weather hangs on for a few more days!


----------



## disneypryncess

nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious to see him try to cram that 6'6" frame into the boat.  I was dying from laughter.  At Rock n Roller Coaster at least the cast member was kind enough to let him have a front seat for more leg room. . .lol.



I understand that feeling! I'm almost 6' myself & my sisters are all taller than I am. We look like that on almost every ride!!


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> The next question would be do we have a particular timeframe we'd like as a group?   for instance...  special events like Flower and Garden,  Food and Wine?  Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party?  (Halloween Horror Nights?),  Mickey's Very Merry Xmas?   Festival of the Masters?   RunDisney Event to be named later?



I'm pretty flexible on vacation plans for 2012. I'd love to be there for MNSSHP/Horror Nights or Food & Wine (especially if it was when Sister Hazel was playing ) or MVMCP!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

DIS_MERI said:


> Anyway, thought you guys might like a funny at my expense....I was trolling POF (yes,  feel free to have a laugh at me) and saw someone that seemed interesting to me....sent him a message (totally not my normal M.O.), a week later he wrote me back (apparently he's not a regular, lol) and after a few messages back and forth we are friends on facebook, as of like yesterday....so, while browsing facebook on my phone earlier, instead of hitting the "see more posts" button to go to the next page on my newsfeed, I accidentally "liked" a photo album of his (Family, has absolutely nothing to do with me).  Oh.  My.  Gosh.  He's going to think I'm a total psycho stalker now.  Although, it could be worse, at least it wasn't something rude, crude or lewd, lol.  So, that made me wonder...what is the worst/most embarrassing thing you've accidentally done on facebook?



I've dipped my toe in the POF pond myself with some  results!!
I keep the faith though-my sister met her husband on Match.com & they are now happily married with 2 little boys so you never know!


----------



## EvoldicA

Heh.. Funny to see someone mention POF on here.  I just quit that site because I was kind of bored with it.  I'm on OKC still.   Anyway.. 

Hi everyone I'm new to the DIS boards.  I'm just starting to get into the Disney thing, and I would love to meet people to hang out with when I visit the parks.  Actually I might be heading up to MK tomorrow if I feel up to driving to Orlando.  I want to check out the xmas lights, and see the fireworks.


----------



## disneypryncess

EvoldicA said:


> Heh.. Funny to see someone mention POF on here.  I just quit that site because I was kind of bored with it.  I'm on OKC still.   Anyway..
> 
> Hi everyone I'm new to the DIS boards.  I'm just starting to get into the Disney thing, and I would love to meet people to hang out with when I visit the parks.  Actually I might be heading up to MK tomorrow if I feel up to driving to Orlando.  I want to check out the xmas lights, and see the fireworks.



I'm jealous! I have to wait 2 more weeks to see the Xmas lights!! Have fun!


----------



## MyMuse

ahoff said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend. The weather looks to be great this weekend.  I am going to lay off the candy, I have a 5K in the morning, and a duathlon on Sunday.  And if Tracey and Robin are lurking, good luck with the Jets on Sunday!



It was a great weekend, weather-wise. 
I hit NYC for a vinylmation meet, so that was ncie to talk Disney with other peeps. 

Wow for all the running! I haven't tried running outdoors yet, it's all in the gym. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Had a great time with DC and POTCAddict at Food & Wine and Hollywood Studios yesterday. See below for a pic of DC's knees on Maelstrom. . .too funny. . .



O.U.C.H.!!! Hope the ride was worth it! 
Sounds like you are having a magical time. 

I got 29 days (I think) until I return to the World.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.



aww honey I'm so sorry! I hope all goes well with the phone interview. I know it has to be frustrating...


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.




Awww, man  That's terrible!






The election is over and I am so happy!  Actually, I have 1 more meeting to take care of provisional ballots, then I am done!  And, I got to chat with my "new friend" on facebook for a bit too   I ended up not undoing the like and sending him a mail about it and he thought it was pretty funny, said he'd done the same before.  This time, he initiated the convo, though, so that seems like a good thing 


As far as meets, I'm going to be in the World (with kiddos in tow) June 3-10.  Not sure I'll be able to make it any other dates, although I'm still wishing I could make it for a food and wine thing sometime....


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.



Sorry to hear that, I hope your interview goes well.



DIS_MERI said:


> As far as meets, I'm going to be in the World (with kiddos in tow) June 3-10.  Not sure I'll be able to make it any other dates, although I'm still wishing I could make it for a food and wine thing sometime....



Too bad about the Pricess plans.  Are you still doing the C25K?


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> Too bad about the Pricess plans.  Are you still doing the C25K?



I got roped into helping run the town council election here, which sucked up a huge amount of time, so I dropped off a lot when it started up and haven't run since the 5K that I did back in, wow, must have been September?  I want to start up again, though, now that the election is over.  My kiddos will be gone this weekend so Saturday should be a good time to run, if it isn't raining.  We'll see how I do in chillier weather since it was usually 80+ when I was running this summer!


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.



Sorry about your job, but good luck with your interview on Friday!


----------



## disneypryncess

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.



That's terrible! Good luck w/your phone interview!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> aww honey I'm so sorry! I hope all goes well with the phone interview. I know it has to be frustrating...



It definitely is frustrating but I knew it was coming. Oh the joys of contracting.



DIS_MERI said:


> Awww, man  That's terrible!



Eh, It's alright. I'll survive.



ahoff said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope your interview goes well.





ctnurse said:


> Sorry about your job, but good luck with your interview on Friday!





disneypryncess said:


> That's terrible! Good luck w/your phone interview!!!



Thanks guys.  I'll definitely let you know how it goes! If it goes well I'll be moving back to So Cal again and be within an hour and a half drive of DL  definitely hoping I get the job!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Well it's been five months since my last visit.  Have had a lot going on.  My divorce is final now...about a month.  It isn't easy but I'm getting by day by day.   Enjoying single life.  But it seems that all the "free" dating sites are full of spam and no one is serious about getting to know someone.  So I figured I would come here, maybe make a few friends.  And hopefully find someone that's interested enough in me that wants to get to know each other better. 

Having said that I'm sorta kinda new here


----------



## Disneyfan71

disneypryncess said:


> I've dipped my toe in the POF pond myself with some  results!!
> I keep the faith though-my sister met her husband on Match.com & they are now happily married with 2 little boys so you never know!



I've given up on POF for good.  Seems the ones I like, don't like me back.  Or that 90% of the ones I do e-mail never write back.  Or will exchange a few e-mails and that's the end of it.


----------



## Disneyfan71

Oh..I'm planning on going for a visit in September.  And would hate to go alone.  If anyone wants to join me or do a meet and greet, let me know.   I am new to single life and it's kind of hard to adjust to.


----------



## taramoz

Hi all, and hello to our new friends!  So the 2012 meet, sounds like we all are in favor of the halloween/food and wine season.  Let's avoid 1) Columbus day weekend, and 2) Halloween, and we should have good crowd levels any other time.  Who all would/could go.  I will do my best planning, but seing how I have been all consumed by work lately I may recruit help!


----------



## Disneyfan71

I'm in for October.  Will give me plenty of time to save up for the trip.   The way things are going I'll still be single by then.  Oh well


----------



## bluedevilinaz

taramoz said:


> Hi all, and hello to our new friends!  So the 2012 meet, sounds like we all are in favor of the halloween/food and wine season.  Let's avoid 1) Columbus day weekend, and 2) Halloween, and we should have good crowd levels any other time.  Who all would/could go.  I will do my best planning, but seing how I have been all consumed by work lately I may recruit help!



Ya'll always manage to do these meet's when I have other things planned.  Between my wedding and some other things I have planned around then I don't think I'll be able to make it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disneyfan71 said:


> Well it's been five months since my last visit.  Have had a lot going on.  My divorce is final now...about a month.  It isn't easy but I'm getting by day by day.   Enjoying single life.  But it seems that all the "free" dating sites are full of spam and no one is serious about getting to know someone.  So I figured I would come here, maybe make a few friends.  And hopefully find someone that's interested enough in me that wants to get to know each other better.
> 
> Having said that I'm sorta kinda new here



First of all   As far as dating goes, give yourself some time to heal.  Try enjoying being alone.  Its empowering and helps when pursuing new relationships to know exactly what you need.


----------



## CoasterAddict

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ya'll always manage to do these meet's when I have other things planned.  Between my wedding and some other things I have planned around then I don't think I'll be able to make it.



I'd vote for May, actually. Fall is almost impossible for me to get away.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Hi all, and hello to our new friends!  So the 2012 meet, sounds like we all are in favor of the halloween/food and wine season.  Let's avoid 1) Columbus day weekend, and 2) Halloween, and we should have good crowd levels any other time.  Who all would/could go.  I will do my best planning, but seing how I have been all consumed by work lately I may recruit help!



Since I am here, if you need any assistance please feel free to call on me.  I will be happy to assist as you need it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funny story to tell. . .Was headed to HOB for Dinner last night and it looked like the sound guy was DC. . .I actually backtracked to see the guy to make sure. . .too funny


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Hi all, and hello to our new friends!  So the 2012 meet, sounds like we all are in favor of the halloween/food and wine season.  Let's avoid 1) Columbus day weekend, and 2) Halloween, and we should have good crowd levels any other time.  Who all would/could go.  I will do my best planning, but seing how I have been all consumed by work lately I may recruit help!





Disneyfan71 said:


> I'm in for October.  Will give me plenty of time to save up for the trip.   The way things are going I'll still be single by then.  Oh well





CoasterAddict said:


> I'd vote for May, actually. Fall is almost impossible for me to get away.




I actually go in May and October however I will say I like the May meet idea mostly because of low crowd levels (spring breaks are over by then and schools aren't out) but also once September hits the rest of my year is wicked busy....however....I'm on board for the first week in October if that's what we choose.
I do realize that we won't get everyone but I truly hope that as many can come like we did this year.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> First of all   As far as dating goes, give yourself some time to heal.  Try enjoying being alone.  Its empowering and helps when pursuing new relationships to know exactly what you need.



Where is the "like" button....Darcy is sooooo right!  Just take time to find yourself and then you will know actually what you want from a relationship.  When you find that it really is a beautiful thing!



As far as the 2012 meet just keep me posted and with enough notice I hope to make this one...


TGIF... What does everyone have planned for the weekend.  

Tonight I'm having wine with a really good friend.  Tomorrow is my son's 1st indoor soccer game.  I'm also going to try to look for a 2nd dress.  I am happy to say I found the perfect dress for NYE.  Sunday is my stepmom's 65th birthday party.  We are also celebrating 10 yr cancer free for her.  

Happy Veteran's Day to all those you have served. Thank you


Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> TGIF... What does everyone have planned for the weekend.
> 
> Tonight I'm having wine with a really good friend.  Tomorrow is my son's 1st indoor soccer game.  I'm also going to try to look for a 2nd dress.  I am happy to say I found the perfect dress for NYE.  Sunday is my stepmom's 65th birthday party.  We are also celebrating 10 yr cancer free for her.
> 
> Happy Veteran's Day to all those you have served. Thank you
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


What is this "weekend" people keep speaking of? (Working tonight until 9:30, Saturday 8:30a-11p and Sunday 9-noon and 6-8p)


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> I actually go in May and October however I will say I like the May meet idea mostly because of low crowd levels (spring breaks are over by then and schools aren't out) but also once September hits the rest of my year is wicked busy....however....I'm on board for the first week in October if that's what we choose.
> I do realize that we won't get everyone but I truly hope that as many can come like we did this year.



I've tentatively planned 5/19-23. First break I'll have in work schedule after January.


----------



## MyMuse

During the last few years, I have been going either in March or May, then October again. 

That said, I don't have *anything* planned in 2012!  it's been a few years since I have had  nothing planned on the horizon. 

Though, early November also seems to be the lowest crowds according to my newsfeed lately. Guessing, it is the lull between Halloween and Thanksgiving trips for people??


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> I actually go in May and October however I will say I like the May meet idea mostly because of low crowd levels (spring breaks are over by then and schools aren't out) but also once September hits the rest of my year is wicked busy....however....I'm on board for the first week in October if that's what we choose.
> I do realize that we won't get everyone but I truly hope that as many can come like we did this year.



May is an awesome time of year.  So is October. I live here so can do either.



ctnurse said:


> Where is the "like" button....Darcy is sooooo right!  Just take time to find yourself and then you will know actually what you want from a relationship.  When you find that it really is a beautiful thing!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the 2012 meet just keep me posted and with enough notice I hope to make this one...
> 
> 
> TGIF... What does everyone have planned for the weekend.
> 
> Tonight I'm having wine with a really good friend.  Tomorrow is my son's 1st indoor soccer game.  I'm also going to try to look for a 2nd dress.  I am happy to say I found the perfect dress for NYE.  Sunday is my stepmom's 65th birthday party.  We are also celebrating 10 yr cancer free for her.
> 
> Happy Veteran's Day to all those you have served. Thank you
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



CT, I have lived this one. . .thanks for the "like". As for the weekend, I have a family birthday party to attend tomorrow and my hunny is off all weekend so we plan on spending LOTS of time together. Also have a couple dinners planned this week.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

We're going for a long weekend...and meeting Jules and Indy to run in EPCOT and MK!!!!

They are also graduates from the Singles Thread!

I can't wait....18 more days!


----------



## MICKEY88

My name is Mickey 88 I am a shopaholic, I need an intervention..

I just bought  $ 400.00    worth of Halloween costumes tonight for my studio


----------



## Andrew015

Figured I'd make my 400th post here amongst friends! 

It's been pretty quiet here over the past few days, which I hope is a sign of everyone having a good weekend!   It was cold and snow flurries here on Friday, and low-mid 60's with sun Saturday and today, so needless to say, I've been trying my best to enjoy it!  

I had a very positive business trip in Connecticut Thursday/Friday.  My connecting flight home was delayed, but not terribly long.  Otherwise, smooth travel.   I got settled in and called it an early night.   Woke up Saturday morning to a phone call from my DVC broker telling me that my offer had been accepted!    So providing I pass a few more hurdles, I will finally be a Disney Vacation Club owner  

I'm hoping to surprise my family (Mom & Dad and brother Dan) with a 2012 trip for Christmas.   Hopefully, I'll have a few points leftover for a SSC meet.  

OK - Time to get the weekend started.  I'm off to meet my brother for breakfast (Sunday tradition), followed by some yardwork and then watching the Browns beat the Rams (this may very well be the last, winnable game for us) :  Fingers crossed!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Mitzicat

Andrew015 said:


> Figured I'd make my 400th post here amongst friends!
> 
> It's been pretty quiet here over the past few days, which I hope is a sign of everyone having a good weekend!



Andrew015 - It was a great weekend for me.  I just got back from Disneyland and it was amazing.  I had business in San Diego until Wednesday last week and a co-worker and I drove up to Anaheim and spent 3 days.  We had so much fun.

Wednesday afternoon everything in DLR was a walk on.  The longest wait was 20 mins for TSM.  We ate at Ariel's Grotto.  The food was amazing.  Got the special fastpass for WoC. I didn't like the show the first time I saw and it from the fastpass spot it was better, but I can say I have done it.  Finally saw the Aladdin show - amazing.  Got to ride the Matterhorn with the lap seating cars one last time.  I forgot, but someone was telling us that it was closing in Jan 2012 to replace all the cars with side-by-side seating.  
We also ate at Cafe' Orleans.  Wow I totally forgot how big the 3-cheese Monte Cristo was.  My co-worker could only eat half of it.  I had the chicken sandwich which was a perfect size and very yummy.  The holiday overlay on the IASM was beautiful.  I wish they would leave it like that. Not sure if they do that at WDW.

Anyway...back to reality...but I only have 18 more days until my WDW trip.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Andrew015 said:


> Figured I'd make my 400th post here amongst friends!
> 
> It's been pretty quiet here over the past few days, which I hope is a sign of everyone having a good weekend!   It was cold and snow flurries here on Friday, and low-mid 60's with sun Saturday and today, so needless to say, I've been trying my best to enjoy it!
> 
> I had a very positive business trip in Connecticut Thursday/Friday.  My connecting flight home was delayed, but not terribly long.  Otherwise, smooth travel.   I got settled in and called it an early night.   Woke up Saturday morning to a phone call from my DVC broker telling me that my offer had been accepted!    So providing I pass a few more hurdles, I will finally be a Disney Vacation Club owner
> 
> I'm hoping to surprise my family (Mom & Dad and brother Dan) with a 2012 trip for Christmas.   Hopefully, I'll have a few points leftover for a SSC meet.
> 
> OK - Time to get the weekend started.  I'm off to meet my brother for breakfast (Sunday tradition), followed by some yardwork and then watching the Browns beat the Rams (this may very well be the last, winnable game for us) :  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Take care everyone!



Sounds like you guys had similar weather to what we had here in WI.  There were some snow showers late last week and today it's pretty mild.

AWESOME news on the DVC!  I was going to ask how your search was going.  Which resort is going to be your home?  I'm also hoping to go next year around Christmas-I'm dying to see the decorations again.

My weekend's been pretty quiet but my dad and I went to the first basketball of the season for my alma mater Friday night so that was fun.


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're going for a long weekend...and meeting Jules and Indy to run in EPCOT and MK!!!!
> 
> They are also graduates from the Singles Thread!
> 
> I can't wait....18 more days!



I can't do the math...when are you there?


----------



## Andrew015

wdwgirl03 said:


> Sounds like you guys had similar weather to what we had here in WI.  There were some snow showers late last week and today it's pretty mild.
> 
> AWESOME news on the DVC!  I was going to ask how your search was going.  Which resort is going to be your home?  I'm also hoping to go next year around Christmas-I'm dying to see the decorations again.
> 
> My weekend's been pretty quiet but my dad and I went to the first basketball of the season for my alma mater Friday night so that was fun.



I would expect that whatever you get weather-wise, comes our way a few days later.  And yes, I am completely stoked about the DVC!   VWL is my home resort.   I can already see an add-on at BWV or BLT in my near future 

Glad you're having a good weekend.   Mine has been really enjoyable and productive.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Andrew015 said:


> I would expect that whatever you get weather-wise, comes our way a few days later.  And yes, I am completely stoked about the DVC!   VWL is my home resort.   I can already see an add-on at BWV or BLT in my near future
> 
> Glad you're having a good weekend.   Mine has been really enjoyable and productive.



How exciting you got VWL as your home resort!  I know you said how much you love it there.   Time to start planning your first visit "home!"

Glad you had a good weekend too.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> I can't do the math...when are you there?



Flying in late Dec 2...spending the day at EPCOT Dec 3, MK Dec 4....MVMCP that night and returning to Normal on Dec 6.

We see Jules and Bill Sat and Sun!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Flying in late Dec 2...spending the day at EPCOT Dec 3, MK Dec 4....MVMCP that night and returning to Normal on Dec 6.
> 
> We see Jules and Bill Sat and Sun!



I'll be gone by then. Bummer.


----------



## Andrew015

wdwgirl03 said:


> How exciting you got VWL as your home resort!  I know you said how much you love it there.   Time to start planning your first visit "home!"
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend too.



Thanks for the kind words!   The wheels are already turning as far as planning my first trip.   I'm not getting too excited just yet, because it is not finalized just yet.  I still have to make it through the ROFR process, but from what I have seen, this shouldn't be a problem.   I'll start the celebration once I have the deed in hand


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> I can't do the math...when are you there?



I would love to drag my guy out and meet all of you but we have a DIS wedding to attend during that weekend. . .Have fun.


----------



## disneypryncess

Andrew015 said:


> Thanks for the kind words!   The wheels are already turning as far as planning my first trip.   I'm not getting too excited just yet, because it is not finalized just yet.  I still have to make it through the ROFR process, but from what I have seen, this shouldn't be a problem.   I'll start the celebration once I have the deed in hand



I understand wanting to wait to celebrate until everything is final but I have to say CONGRATS anyway! That is AWESOME news!!! Best of luck!


----------



## disneypryncess

We leave in 11 days (Thanksgiving morning, 5am-the entire family is going)!!!! 
Work has been brutal lately so I cannot wait for the break.
Over the weekend, I showed my 3 yr old nephew some youtube videos of the rides & parades....he cannot wait for the teacups! 
He is only 3 and it's his 3rd trip to WDW. We corrupt them young, hehe!


----------



## Floydian

.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm BACK!    The Trip was a blast.   My legs are sore as hell.    "BACK! BACK over Da Falls!  DISAPPEAR!!  DISAPPEAR!!"    "....And We're Walking... And Walking...."

My first Southwest adventure was interesting.    My flight to Florida was interesting.  Had a cool cabin crew who made the flight quite enjoyable,  complete with some great jokes throughout the normal flight spiels (Including a large number of Jungle Cruise Style Jokes during the safety spiel... and my favorite 2 on landing...  "On Behalf of the Southwest and the Crew,  We'd like to be the first to welcome you to Acapulco.  Unfortunately,  We can't since we are only in Orlando."   [while taxing from the furthest runway to the gate]  "Here at Southwest we are able to offer such low fares by only flying 1/2 way,  and driving the rest.   We are currently just south of Jacksonville and should be hitting I-4 shortly." ).   Flight back....  not so great.   

Both flights... southwest took FOREVER to get us our bags.     Last night I was waiting over 20min in Baggage claim just for them to tell us which carousel we would be getting our stuff on once it started coming.        Ultimately...  i'm thinking I still prefer Delta.   



Andrew015 said:


> I'm all for the "off-season", and would love to do a Food & Wine meet.   Mild crowds, not scorching hot, and plenty of good food and beer to be had by all    But also would be happy to "go with the flow" depending on what works for others
> 
> I don't know if I make a good cruise director, but would be happy to help come up with some ideas and a tentative itinerary, DC!





taramoz said:


> Hi all, and hello to our new friends!  So the 2012 meet, sounds like we all are in favor of the halloween/food and wine season.  Let's avoid 1) Columbus day weekend, and 2) Halloween, and we should have good crowd levels any other time.  Who all would/could go.  I will do my best planning, but seing how I have been all consumed by work lately I may recruit help!



  Looks like everybody has been really running with planning and ideas for a group Disney meet.      I think I'll have to say I'm also leaning towards an October timeframe meet.   Between Halloween Horror Nights,  F&W,  MNNSHP, lower crowds.....  And more time to save + the fact I'll have gotten a fresh allocation of flex days at work...  It does have some nice advantages over a pre-summer trip.


While I know we can't get everybody during a non-summer meet due to work and/or school schedules,   I think the non-peak times for a Disney Meet just work for more of us since it can be less expensive to go to Disney,   and the crowds are much lower.  (plus the special events that maybe we don't always get to experience,  especcially when you are wrangling young ones).

 I think the Hershey meet this year was a lot of fun though,    so I don't see why we couldn't do a summer meet again at Hershey or another non-disney location.   



disneypryncess said:


> I understand that feeling! I'm almost 6' myself & my sisters are all taller than I am. We look like that on almost every ride!!



  It was painful.    Normally I can manage,   but between the tight squeeze, the fact I'd been up since 4am,  and the 2 margarita's I had just downed (since someone couldn't finish theirs),   I was feeling quite good and wasn't exactly thinking things thru.   



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm now jobless again. They ran out of work and walked a few of us off the site today. I do have a phone interview on Friday but we'll see how that goes I guess. Hope ya'll had a better hump day than I did.



  Doh!   That sucks.    Sorry to hear it....Hopefully though the fact you've worked recently though will help in your attempts to get another job soon.   I know sometimes a long span between jobs can work against you.



DIS_MERI said:


> As far as meets, I'm going to be in the World (with kiddos in tow) June 3-10.  Not sure I'll be able to make it any other dates, although I'm still wishing I could make it for a food and wine thing sometime....



   That reminds me....  Need to start working on planning dates for our June trip.....   Who knows....  We might end up overlapping some.



EvoldicA said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the DIS boards.  I'm just starting to get into the Disney thing, and I would love to meet people to hang out with when I visit the parks.  Actually I might be heading up to MK tomorrow if I feel up to driving to Orlando.  I want to check out the xmas lights, and see the fireworks.






Disneyfan71 said:


> Well it's been five months since my last visit.  Have had a lot going on.  My divorce is final now...about a month.  It isn't easy but I'm getting by day by day.   Enjoying single life.  But it seems that all the "free" dating sites are full of spam and no one is serious about getting to know someone.  So I figured I would come here, maybe make a few friends.  And hopefully find someone that's interested enough in me that wants to get to know each other better.
> 
> Having said that I'm sorta kinda new here



 to the SSC guys!  We love having new people join us.  Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink and join in the fun and Debauchery!    




nurse.darcy said:


> Funny story to tell. . .Was headed to HOB for Dinner last night and it looked like the sound guy was DC. . .I actually backtracked to see the guy to make sure. . .too funny



  Should've tried to snag his CM ID.   If we looked alike like that,  I could've tried to use his CM discount.   




MyMuse said:


> During the last few years, I have been going either in March or May, then October again.
> 
> That said, I don't have *anything* planned in 2012!  it's been a few years since I have had  nothing planned on the horizon.
> 
> Though, early November also seems to be the lowest crowds according to my newsfeed lately. Guessing, it is the lull between Halloween and Thanksgiving trips for people??



 The tail end of this week was NUTS!  It was actually a bit scary.    2 years ago,   I didn't have any issues with the "Jersey Week" crowds,   but this year....OMG!!  



MICKEY88 said:


> My name is Mickey 88 I am a shopaholic, I need an intervention..
> 
> I just bought  $ 400.00    worth of Halloween costumes tonight for my studio




That Reminds me.... I saw some shirts that made me think of you while down in Florida....

  Mickey with the Cross-bones.   Seemed oddly appropriate with your SN and occupation.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> My first Southwest adventure was interesting.    My flight to Florida was interesting.  Had a cool cabin crew who made the flight quite enjoyable,  complete with some great jokes throughout the normal flight spiels (Including a large number of Jungle Cruise Style Jokes during the safety spiel... and my favorite 2 on landing...  "On Behalf of the Southwest and the Crew,  We'd like to be the first to welcome you to Acapulco.  Unfortunately,  We can't since we are only in Orlando."   [while taxing from the furthest runway to the gate]  "Here at Southwest we are able to offer such low fares by only flying 1/2 way,  and driving the rest.   We are currently just south of Jacksonville and should be hitting I-4 shortly." ).   Flight back....  not so great.
> 
> Both flights... southwest took FOREVER to get us our bags.     Last night I was waiting over 20min in Baggage claim just for them to tell us which carousel we would be getting our stuff on once it started coming.        Ultimately...  i'm thinking I still prefer Delta.
> 
> 
> Looks like everybody has been really running with planning and ideas for a group Disney meet.      I think I'll have to say I'm also leaning towards an October timeframe meet.   Between Halloween Horror Nights,  F&W,  MNNSHP, lower crowds.....  And more time to save + the fact I'll have gotten a fresh allocation of flex days at work...  It does have some nice advantages over a pre-summer trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Hershey meet this year was a lot of fun though,    so I don't see why we couldn't do a summer meet again at Hershey or another non-disney location.
> 
> 
> The tail end of this week was NUTS!  It was actually a bit scary.    2 years ago,   I didn't have any issues with the "Jersey Week" crowds,   but this year....OMG!!




Sounds like you had a great trip!

1.  I had a similar experience on my last trip to Orlando, lots of jokes!  And regarding luggage, well, that's why there are no fees.....  (I use a carry-on)

2.  Will have to try to make this this year, it has been a long time since my last trip to Hershey.

3.  October will work for me, will most likely do the Half again.

4.  A co-worker just got back today and he said that yesterday was the most crowded he has seen EPCOT.


Oh, and someone needs to clear out their PM file.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip!
> 
> 1.  I had a similar experience on my last trip to Orlando, lots of jokes!  And regarding luggage, well, that's why there are no fees.....  (I use a carry-on)
> 
> 2.  Will have to try to make this this year, it has been a long time since my last trip to Hershey.
> 
> 3.  October will work for me, will most likely do the Half again.
> 
> 4.  A co-worker just got back today and he said that yesterday was the most crowded he has seen EPCOT.
> 
> 
> Oh, and someone needs to clear out their PM file.



   It's cleared a bit now.  It filled up earlier in the week but I was able to delete some messages once I realized it was full.   


Actually... what amazed me was Last Saturday.

Keep in mind I've been going to EPCOT since I was a kid. (read:  80's).   This was even in the days of everyone driving to the parks because there were only 3 onsite hotels and a campground....The Poly, Contemporary, and Disney Inn.

Saturday on my way back to the car,  for the first time I can remember,   The Parking lot tram actually took us up the loop on the far side of the parking lot.   Even scarier....  The lots on both sides of the loop had cars parked in them.

They actually managed to FILL the EPCOT Parking Lot!?


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> Looks like everybody has been really running with planning and ideas for a group Disney meet.      I think I'll have to say I'm also leaning towards an October timeframe meet.   Between Halloween Horror Nights,  F&W,  MNNSHP, lower crowds.....  And more time to save + the fact I'll have gotten a fresh allocation of flex days at work...  It does have some nice advantages over a pre-summer trip.





ahoff said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip!
> 
> 3.  October will work for me, will most likely do the Half again.
> 
> Oh, and someone needs to clear out their PM file.



If work allows, I'd really really love to do October. I'm scared to death but I'd like to try Horror Nights again, too!! 

Darn that PM limit!!


----------



## NJDiva

disneypryncess said:


> If work allows, I'd really really love to do October. I'm scared to death but I'd like to try Horror Nights again, too!!
> 
> Darn that PM limit!!



October is good if we could do it like the first or 3 weekend of the month (I have my anniversary the second weekend of October) I love F&W, I think I want to do more culinary demos next time, they were awesome....same with the mixology classes. DC you would have loved the class....and the beverages that were served!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> October is good if we could do it like the first or 3 weekend of the month (I have my anniversary the second weekend of October) I love F&W, I think I want to do more culinary demos next time, they were awesome....same with the mixology classes. DC you would have loved the class....and the beverages that were served!



I was debating going to a mixology class while I was down there this week,  but it looked like the classes (and drinks) served changed,  and nothing looked interesting while I was down there.  

Guess we'll have to see about next year....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That Reminds me.... I saw some shirts that made me think of you while down in Florida....
> Mickey with the Cross-bones. Seemed oddly appropriate with your SN and occupation.



I actually considered that for a tattoo


----------



## tinker~bell

Hi everyone, I figured I would introduce myself here. I have visited disboards every now and then for a while,  but now visit on a more regular basis. I have been lurking on the Adults and Solo board for a bit and have decided to start posting a bit. It can't hurt to make some friends who LOVE Disney as much as me!

Just got back from a trip almost 3 weeks ago and I am starting to go through some serious withdrawal!


----------



## disneypryncess

NJDiva said:


> October is good if we could do it like the first or 3 weekend of the month (I have my anniversary the second weekend of October) I love F&W, I think I want to do more culinary demos next time, they were awesome....same with the mixology classes. DC you would have loved the class....and the beverages that were served!



I've never done any classes, demos or events during F&W. I'd be interested in checking them out.


----------



## ahoff

tinker~bell said:


> Hi everyone, I figured I would introduce myself here. I have visited disboards every now and then for a while,  but now visit on a more regular basis. I have been lurking on the Adults and Solo board for a bit and have decided to start posting a bit. It can't hurt to make some friends who LOVE Disney as much as me!
> 
> Just got back from a trip almost 3 weeks ago and I am starting to go through some serious withdrawal!



Welcome to the thread!  My withdrawal will be over soon.  But not soon enough.



disneypryncess said:


> I've never done any classes, demos or events during F&W. I'd be interested in checking them out.



A beer and cheese demo a few years ago was a nice way to spend an hour!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I actually considered that for a tattoo








There were a couple other versions I saw around,   but you get the idea...




tinker~bell said:


> Hi everyone, I figured I would introduce myself here. I have visited disboards every now and then for a while,  but now visit on a more regular basis. I have been lurking on the Adults and Solo board for a bit and have decided to start posting a bit. It can't hurt to make some friends who LOVE Disney as much as me!
> 
> Just got back from a trip almost 3 weeks ago and I am starting to go through some serious withdrawal!



 to the group!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself  a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun here!   

And I just got back Sunday night,  and I'm already suffering from withdrawals.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> There were a couple other versions I saw around,   but you get the idea...
> .



they had those shirts in October.

actually the tattoo i thought about was a normal skull and crossbones, with mickey ears


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>



did you hear about this while you were in Florida ???


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/crime/os-disney-epcot-bathroom-peeper-20111110,0,4218480.story


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> did you hear about this while you were in Florida ???
> 
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/crime/os-disney-epcot-bathroom-peeper-20111110,0,4218480.story



Actually...  yup.   i think Wasre mentioned it Sunday when we were talking about ways to get the Hawaiian shirt brigade to make an appearance.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Actually...  yup.   i think Wasre mentioned it Sunday when we were talking about ways to get the Hawaiian shirt brigade to make an appearance.



it just so happens that I work with the Husband and Wife,

when I read the article in the Orlando Sentinel, I thought " what are the odds that it is them"

I saw the guy today and asked, and he said yep, then told me the story


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it just so happens that I work with the Husband and Wife,
> 
> when I read the article in the Orlando Sentinel, I thought " what are the odds that it is them"
> 
> I saw the guy today and asked, and he said yep, then told me the story



Wow.....


"Its a Small world Afterall!"


----------



## Mitzicat

Going back to the Mickey Skull and crossbones t-shirt.  I was in CA last week and they had a t-shirt that was the Pirate Periodioc Table of Elements.  I meant to buy it but forget to get back to the store.  

Does anyone know if this is available at WDW?  The odd thing was it was in a store on Paradise Pier near TSMM.  I was not able to find it very tiny store outside of PoC in DLR.

The shirt was really cool.  Looked like the regular periodioc table of elements but obviously it was all pirate releated.  AR was for Argggg.  CN was for cannonball.

Can you call someone at Disneyland to see if you can purchase it over the phone?

I've googled and haven't found anything.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://vimeo.com/32001208 

Thought some of my fellow geeks might enjoy this!


----------



## MICKEY88

Mitzicat said:


> Going back to the Mickey Skull and crossbones t-shirt.  I was in CA last week and they had a t-shirt that was the Pirate Periodioc Table of Elements.  I meant to buy it but forget to get back to the store.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is available at WDW?  The odd thing was it was in a store on Paradise Pier near TSMM.  I was not able to find it very tiny store outside of PoC in DLR.
> 
> The shirt was really cool.  Looked like the regular periodioc table of elements but obviously it was all pirate releated.  AR was for Argggg.  CN was for cannonball.
> 
> Can you call someone at Disneyland to see if you can purchase it over the phone?
> 
> I've googled and haven't found anything.



oh WOW, I want one..

I'll have to ask my daughter to check at WDW for me..


----------



## AgentP

Hello Everyone, 
I was just surfing around DISboards, I found this thread and thought I'd say hi. I have my 2nd solo trip to WDW planned for February and I'm counting down the days(and hoping the NY weather cooperates)  

P.S. Anyone know how to make a Mango Gingerita like they sell at EPCOT?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.....
> 
> 
> "Its a Small world Afterall!"



exactly !!


----------



## gtigger

Hi All, 
Another new mouser in the houser<---i know cheesey right!!! Found this discussion page and decided to stop lurking...I will be in WDW from Dec1 til Dec11 with parents and step bro's family...I'm sure i'll need some break time from the neice and nephews...2,4,6....we have a pretty well thought out schedule so i should be able to escape the family for a bit....time is at a stand still even though the countdown is in full swing......

G


----------



## EvoldicA

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://vimeo.com/32001208
> 
> Thought some of my fellow geeks might enjoy this!



Awesome!


----------



## tinker~bell

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://vimeo.com/32001208
> 
> Thought some of my fellow geeks might enjoy this!



This is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://vimeo.com/32001208
> 
> Thought some of my fellow geeks might enjoy this!



Very cool.

   It's a shame I'm so tall.   From my KSC visit it's obvious I'd never be able to become an astronaut.  



AgentP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was just surfing around DISboards, I found this thread and thought I'd say hi. I have my 2nd solo trip to WDW planned for February and I'm counting down the days(and hoping the NY weather cooperates)
> 
> P.S. Anyone know how to make a Mango Gingerita like they sell at EPCOT?





gtigger said:


> Hi All,
> Another new mouser in the houser<---i know cheesey right!!! Found this discussion page and decided to stop lurking...I will be in WDW from Dec1 til Dec11 with parents and step bro's family...I'm sure i'll need some break time from the neice and nephews...2,4,6....we have a pretty well thought out schedule so i should be able to escape the family for a bit....time is at a stand still even though the countdown is in full swing......
> 
> G




 to the group!    We love it when we have new friends join us.  Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Very cool.
> 
> It's a shame I'm so tall.   From my KSC visit it's obvious I'd never be able to become an astronaut.



good grief, the first time I glanced at this I thought it said KFC,


how was your visit, which tour did you do ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> good grief, the first time I glanced at this I thought it said KFC,
> 
> 
> how was your visit, which tour did you do ??



Sometimes you need/want some chicken.   


I did both the VAB KSC Up Close tour,  and the Cape Then/Now tour.   I'm seriously thinking of abusing an old co-worker's baby-daddy who is stationed at the Cape AF Base in order to get access to the Museum onsite.   The 45min we had on the base museum as part of the tour just wasn't long enough to see much of anything.


----------



## DCTooTall

OMG!!  I just realized noone has said it yet today....



HAPPY HUMP DAY!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/c2ad/#tabs

Here's one for our resident pirate! hahaha


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/c2ad/#tabs
> 
> Here's one for our resident pirate! hahaha



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  ya gonna send me some for Christmas..??  

hmm add a little bit of Calico JAck and that would be mitey tasty


----------



## disneypryncess

tinker~bell said:


> Hi everyone, I figured I would introduce myself here. I have visited disboards every now and then for a while,  but now visit on a more regular basis. I have been lurking on the Adults and Solo board for a bit and have decided to start posting a bit. It can't hurt to make some friends who LOVE Disney as much as me!
> 
> Just got back from a trip almost 3 weeks ago and I am starting to go through some serious withdrawal!





AgentP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was just surfing around DISboards, I found this thread and thought I'd say hi. I have my 2nd solo trip to WDW planned for February and I'm counting down the days(and hoping the NY weather cooperates)
> 
> P.S. Anyone know how to make a Mango Gingerita like they sell at EPCOT?





gtigger said:


> Hi All,
> Another new mouser in the houser<---i know cheesey right!!! Found this discussion page and decided to stop lurking...I will be in WDW from Dec1 til Dec11 with parents and step bro's family...I'm sure i'll need some break time from the neice and nephews...2,4,6....we have a pretty well thought out schedule so i should be able to escape the family for a bit....time is at a stand still even though the countdown is in full swing......
> 
> G



Welcome!!!


----------



## taramoz

Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!


----------



## Andrew015

Happy birthday, stranger 

We miss your smiling face around here.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!



Happy Birthday!!! I hope you have a magical day!


----------



## roxysmum123

Hi all, new to the club!  Hoping this'll satisfy my need for Disney fellowship and distractions from the "real world" (who needs that anyways?!)  

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Andrew015

Welcome, Roxy!


----------



## taramoz

Andrew015 said:


> Happy birthday, stranger
> 
> We miss your smiling face around here.



Thanks, I have missed being around!  I need to get better at time management...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!



  We miss you too!   

And Happy Bday!   



roxysmum123 said:


> Hi all, new to the club!  Hoping this'll satisfy my need for Disney fellowship and distractions from the "real world" (who needs that anyways?!)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!



 to the group!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I hope you have a magical day!



Thanks girl, good to see you around!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!


Hello,  How have you been?  Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you have a great day.  Do you have any special plans?


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I hope you have a magical day!



How have you been???? How was your trip?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> thanks, i have missed being around!  I need to get better at time management...




*{{{{hugs}}}}*


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Thanks, I have missed being around!  I need to get better at time management...



That you do!



taramoz said:


> Thanks girl, good to see you around!



Of course she's around.  The Kids and Parents haven't driven her completely insane yet.... and she isn't yet on the run from the law for killing me...  So I'd be surprised if she didn't poke her head up occasionally.

(Honestly... in Florida she knew more about what was going on around here then I did....)


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Hello,  How have you been?  Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you have a great day.  Do you have any special plans?



Been good, busy, you?

Well, since birthdays really last a week and not a day, saturday night I threw myself a little party with friends, last night my DD and I used my Benihanna's gift certificate and had a birthday dinner, tomorrow will be dinner #2, I need to figure out the rest!!  LOL, it's been good really, besides the whole endless stream of work I am behind on.  

I helped a co-worker plan a surprise Disney trip for his kiddos, they leave next week, I am jealous.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> That you do!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she's around.  The Kids and Parents haven't driven her completely insane yet.... and she isn't yet on the run from the law for killing me...  So I'd be surprised if she didn't poke her head up occasionally.
> 
> (Honestly... in Florida she knew more about what was going on around here then I did....)



I probably have been missing near as much as her!  Glad y'all had fun in Florida, wish I could have joined y'all.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I probably have been missing near as much as her!  Glad y'all had fun in Florida, wish I could have joined y'all.



Florida was awesome.  MVMCP, Osborne lights, F & W, lunch at the Castle...and hanging out with a few new DIS friends. (sigh) I want to still be there! I wish you could have been with us, too.

I'm glad you are checking in, even though you're busy. I feel the same way, but I try to at least find time to catch up with the conversation.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Florida was awesome.  MVMCP, Osborne lights, F & W, lunch at the Castle...and hanging out with a few new DIS friends. (sigh) I want to still be there! I wish you could have been with us, too.
> 
> I'm glad you are checking in, even though you're busy. I feel the same way, but I try to at least find time to catch up with the conversation.



You forgot to mention the Tea at the GF, a night at the Boardwalk,  and the Festival of the Masters....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You forgot to mention the Tea at the GF, a night at the Boardwalk,  and the Festival of the Masters....



Whoa! How could I forget the tea!? That was one of my favorite parts.


----------



## MinnieM0m

Hello all! I'm checking in! I'm a single mom from Wisconsin. Just got back from Disney two weeks ago, and finally letting myself back on the boards now that I'm over my Disney depression.


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!



well since it is now officially your birthday....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

so I have located one part of the NE Divas....Lala is closing on her house by the end of the month. she misses you all a lot and is hoping for a lull in her drama. she said she is in desparate need of a Disney fix....I think she may want to join our little party/gathering next year.


----------



## wdwgirl03

MinnieM0m said:


> Hello all! I'm checking in! I'm a single mom from Wisconsin. Just got back from Disney two weeks ago, and finally letting myself back on the boards now that I'm over my Disney depression.



Hi to a fellow Wisconsinite!


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!



Have a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MinnieM0m

wdwgirl03 said:


> Hi to a fellow Wisconsinite!



hi!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa! How could I forget the tea!? That was one of my favorite parts.





It was surprisingly good.      

My Favorite part?   hmmmm.... Could be "DISAPPEAR!! DISAPPEAR!" or "...and we're walking....and walking...."

Maybe me being in the middle of a Belle Sandwich?

hmmmm.....

Nope!   It's getting to spend a few days with my princess!  (And much more relaxed days then we had in October)   




MinnieM0m said:


> Hello all! I'm checking in! I'm a single mom from Wisconsin. Just got back from Disney two weeks ago, and finally letting myself back on the boards now that I'm over my Disney depression.



 to the group!   Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  You'll find that we can be quite a fun group when you get to know us.




NJDiva said:


> well since it is now officially your birthday....
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> so I have located one part of the NE Divas....Lala is closing on her house by the end of the month. she misses you all a lot and is hoping for a lull in her drama. she said she is in desparate need of a Disney fix....I think she may want to join our little party/gathering next year.




Tell her we miss her too....


  ....and did we decide on when we are doing the Disney meet?


----------



## duckybelle

The other night we were outside in tshirts...today its freezing!!! LOL! How is everyone?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> It was surprisingly good.
> 
> My Favorite part?   hmmmm.... Could be "DISAPPEAR!! DISAPPEAR!" or "...and we're walking....and walking...."
> 
> Maybe me being in the middle of a Belle Sandwich?
> 
> hmmmm.....
> 
> Nope!   It's getting to spend a few days with my princess!  (And much more relaxed days then we had in October)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the group!   Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  You'll find that we can be quite a fun group when you get to know us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her we miss her too....
> 
> 
> ....and did we decide on when we are doing the Disney meet?



I don't think we did. it sounded like most people liked the month of October; there are multiple events going on and the crowds are relatively low. however if we are thinking about October, the closer you get to Halloween the more crowded it is for MNSSHP. it is easier to get tickets for that event earlier in the month...just my two cents.


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> The other night we were outside in tshirts...today its freezing!!! LOL! How is everyone?




 Cold.



NJDiva said:


> I don't think we did. it sounded like most people liked the month of October; there are multiple events going on and the crowds are relatively low. however if we are thinking about October, the closer you get to Halloween the more crowded it is for MNSSHP. it is easier to get tickets for that event earlier in the month...just my two cents.



I'm all for earlier in the month.  


Oh... and last night I finally got around to posting a lot of the pics from this Disney trip on FB.   I'm gonna post the October Pics and the Kennedy pics tonight....


----------



## disneypryncess

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> Popping in to say hi, lots of new faces at the bar!  I am still swamped at work, miss everyone, hope you are all well.  Oh, and tomorrow is my birthday!!!!




Happy birthday!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DC, TDB, Diva and the others that I missed at the end of the weekend.  I apologize.  Life got in the way and I ended up having lots to take care of plus a cardiac conference that I didn't know about till my boss let me know. . .crazy busy weekend.  Glad you all had a great time. Sorry for missing out.  At least this time I had advance warning and was able to talk to all but DC before life spiralled out of control.


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy birthday!



Thanks, I am winding down now!


----------



## stitch1986

hello!! been a while been busy with work just got back from wdw and going to be moving to FL!!! woot woot!! how has everyone been?


----------



## gundo870

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> DC, TDB, Diva and the others that I missed at the end of the weekend.  I apologize.  Life got in the way and I ended up having lots to take care of plus a cardiac conference that I didn't know about till my boss let me know. . .crazy busy weekend.  Glad you all had a great time. Sorry for missing out.  At least this time I had advance warning and was able to talk to all but DC before life spiralled out of control.



This is actually the problem with living here.  I actually have life events going on here.  I must work to make a living and when I vacation I want to get away. . .haven't figured this out yet but know that I will soon.


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> hello!! been a while been busy with work just got back from wdw and going to be moving to FL!!! woot woot!! how has everyone been?



 Not too bad....   Just back from WDW myself,  and now just trying to survive until the Holiday....



gundo870 said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?




IT'S ALWAYS 5 o'clock Somewhere!


----------



## disneypryncess

TGIF, everyone!
One week until my first Thanksgiving in WDW!!


----------



## MICKEY88

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey, where is everyone?  This place is very, very quiet...


----------



## Mitzicat

I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey, where is everyone?  This place is very, very quiet...



I'm slacking and trying to get the motivation to actually clean my apartment.....  and put away all the clothes and stuff from my florida trip.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm slacking and trying to get the motivation to actually clean my apartment.....  and put away all the clothes and stuff from my florida trip.



If you aren't up to a little tidying for the company, I can just stay in CT and you can drive up yourself on Wednesday night...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you aren't up to a little tidying for the company, I can just stay in CT and you can drive up yourself on Wednesday night...



  it's not so much a question of if...  it's a question of when.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey, where is everyone?  This place is very, very quiet...




Happy Sunday evening!  I was pretty busy this weekend.  Art show onFriday night, Saturday I helped at a Mountain Bike race for a few hours (would have been in it but procrastinated  in the registration and it sold out) then left there to run in a 5K. Where I was thrilled to finally get into the 21 minute zone.  Then went to a scout camp out where our troop had their annual turkey cook out.  Look at my fb for pics of the turkeys cooking in trash cans.....   Today had a friend over who repairs oil burners and we worked on my burner for four hours, putting new controls in and changing the firebox. Yeah, sounds like fun, but was way overdue and this will improve the efficiency by  a good amount.  Hopefully.  

Louisa, at the race yesterday I was talking ot a guy who works at the MMA, does the name Art Rackett ring a bell?  Says he has been there for twenty years. 

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!  Some will be at DW, for me it will bring me six weeks closer!


----------



## stitch1986

so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530


----------



## roxysmum123

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



Canadian, so my plans for turkey day are go to work, and wish I was in the USA eating turkey 

Considering going over for Black Friday though, are most places opening at midnight this year?


----------



## TheBigE

I will be inbetween Dubai and Bahrain for Turkey Day.  Someone have some mashed potatoes and turkey for me.

Good news is this is last trip of the year, have about 10 days to clean up end if year paperwork and then back to states

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## ctnurse

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



DS and I are going out with my Mom this year for dinner.  It is going to be quiet.  Will be stopping at my aunt's early in the day to see my Dad and Stepmom.  My plan is to sleep late, and watch the parade while sipping coffee from my bed.  I had Friday off, but decided to work so I have an extra day to play with next year.  Might be planning a long weekend or two.  We are going to see the Muppet movie on Friday night.  

Happy Monday to everyone.  Have a great week.


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



My Turkey day has the potential to be very scary....

   I'm driving up to CT and will be meeting the 's Mom, son, and grandparents.


----------



## DCTooTall

Just FYI since it could impact the timing of our plan for a SSC meet next year.

 Dates have been announced for F&W and F&G next year.

First....  F&W since that seems to be the leading contender for the trip timing...

The 17th Annual Epcot International Food and Wine Festival

September 28 - November 11, 2012 


And Secondly,   since the other leading proposal seems to be around F&G time....

Epcot's International Flower & Garden Festival
MARCH 7 - MAY 20, 2012


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Just FYI since it could impact the timing of our plan for a SSC meet next year.
> 
> Dates have been announced for F&W and F&G next year.
> 
> First....  F&W since that seems to be the leading contender for the trip timing...
> 
> The 17th Annual Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
> 
> September 28 - November 11, 2012
> 
> 
> And Secondly,   since the other leading proposal seems to be around F&G time....
> 
> Epcot's International Flower & Garden Festival
> MARCH 7 - MAY 20, 2012



Oh, yay. I'll be able to catch the final weekend!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Happy Sunday evening!  I was pretty busy this weekend.  Art show onFriday night, Saturday I helped at a Mountain Bike race for a few hours (would have been in it but procrastinated  in the registration and it sold out) then left there to run in a 5K. Where I was thrilled to finally get into the 21 minute zone.  Then went to a scout camp out where our troop had their annual turkey cook out.  Look at my fb for pics of the turkeys cooking in trash cans.....   Today had a friend over who repairs oil burners and we worked on my burner for four hours, putting new controls in and changing the firebox. Yeah, sounds like fun, but was way overdue and this will improve the efficiency by  a good amount.  Hopefully.
> Louisa, at the race yesterday I was talking ot a guy who works at the MMA, does the name Art Rackett ring a bell?  Says he has been there for twenty years.
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!  Some will be at DW, for me it will bring me six weeks closer!



I know of a Pete Rackett...could be the same guy...


----------



## wdwgirl03

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



We'll watch the Macy's parade and then hope the Packers can keep their undefeated season going against the Lions.  It should be a good game-even when the Lions were terrible they always play hard on Thanksgiving.  We're also going to visit some family for dinner so it'll be a busy day!

I worked a 2nd job in retail for the last couple years (but quit back in September to stick with my teaching job) and am so thankful I won't have to work on Black Friday this year.  It's utter madness!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> My Turkey day has the potential to be very scary....
> 
> I'm driving up to CT and will be meeting the 's Mom, son, and grandparents.



whoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that's serious business 

good luck


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just FYI since it could impact the timing of our plan for a SSC meet next year.
> 
> Dates have been announced for F&W and F&G next year.
> 
> First....  F&W since that seems to be the leading contender for the trip timing...
> 
> The 17th Annual Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
> 
> September 28 - November 11, 2012
> 
> 
> And Secondly,   since the other leading proposal seems to be around F&G time....
> 
> Epcot's International Flower & Garden Festival
> MARCH 7 - MAY 20, 2012



my schedule is open April 4-27  march and may are booked solid..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> whoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that's serious business
> 
> good luck



  Seriously.  This is going to be an interesting week...  




MICKEY88 said:


> my schedule is open April 4-27  march and may are booked solid..




My preference is still going to be a Fall trip.   my AP actually expires March 6th,   so if we go in the spring I'm going to have to figure out $$ for a new AP, Getting there,  and a place to stay.   A Fall trip would give me more time to save for a trip.


----------



## stitch1986

oo everyone'se turkey day sounds fun!! 
yea not sure if gonna be doing black friday cause i am sick yet again :/ that and we dont need more stuff when we are trying to get rid of things  we are still waiting on another apt in FL hope to hear from them soon !! it would be a awesome thanksgiving to hear a answer before then 

and DC good luck with the princess parents!! 

and I will be up for any meet ups after feb for sure!! I wanna meet new ppl  would love it


----------



## Brer Rabbit

been away way toooo long, but someone got in the way, promise that won't happen again, time for a PARTY !


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know of a Pete Rackett...could be the same guy...



Yes, my mistake, his name was Peter.  Nice guy, ran the 5K is 26 minutes.  Not bad for a guy in his 70's!!

Have a great Thanksgiving!  Any chance you and DC will be heading into NYC?


----------



## Teach2Learn

In hopes of reviving my Disney trip dreams, even as a single adult/solo traveller, I anticipate frequent checking of this forum. Happy to see it's active, as I'm sure I'll have questions. It's been over a decade since my last Disney trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Yes, my mistake, his name was Peter.  Nice guy, ran the 5K is 26 minutes.  Not bad for a guy in his 70's!!
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving!  Any chance you and DC will be heading into NYC?



Not sure if TDB will get a chance to respond to this before she gets back to TX...

  We'll be headed thru NYC on our way to CT on Wednesday...   but unfortunately because of the time I get off work it'll likely be later in the day and we probably won't have any time for a detour.   We are already going to be arriving at her Grandparent's place pretty late at night.

Not sure what I'm doing on my return trip yet.  I'm debating bypassing NYC....





Teach2Learn said:


> In hopes of reviving my Disney trip dreams, even as a single adult/solo traveller, I anticipate frequent checking of this forum. Happy to see it's active, as I'm sure I'll have questions. It's been over a decade since my last Disney trip.



 to the DIS and to the Singles Social Club!


----------



## nurse.darcy

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



On call on Turkey day.  I will be cooking for 12 on Saturday.  It will be a casual affair with Turkey, Ham, roasted potatoes, sweet potato mash and sauteed green beans. . .dessert provided by Aunt Karen and beverages by Aunt Liz. . .fun stuff. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> My Turkey day has the potential to be very scary....
> 
> I'm driving up to CT and will be meeting the 's Mom, son, and grandparents.



I see the potential of another Disney inspired Wedding in the future!


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously.  This is going to be an interesting week...
> 
> My preference is still going to be a Fall trip.   my AP actually expires March 6th,   so if we go in the spring I'm going to have to figure out $$ for a new AP, Getting there,  and a place to stay.   A Fall trip would give me more time to save for a trip.



If I can swing it, my vote is still for fall also!!
Good luck meeting your  's family! I'm sure it will my great!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> On call on Turkey day.  I will be cooking for 12 on Saturday.  It will be a casual affair with Turkey, Ham, roasted potatoes, sweet potato mash and sauteed green beans. . .dessert provided by Aunt Karen and beverages by Aunt Liz. . .fun stuff. . .



  Is there such thing as "casual" when you are talking about cooking for 12?  Adding in words like Roasted and Sauteed and it's definately beyond the casual point.    Casual would be mayo, Bread, Mustard, cheese, and lunch meats.




disneypryncess said:


> If I can swing it, my vote is still for fall also!!
> Good luck meeting your  's family! I'm sure it will my great!



I hope I sleep better while up there than I did last night.   I was exhausted to the point of not being able to keep my eyes open,  so I went to bed around 11pm. (early for me).   I pass right out.

Next thing I know... it's 1am and i'm wide awake.

bleh...


----------



## stitch1986

nurse.darcy said:


> On call on Turkey day.  I will be cooking for 12 on Saturday.  It will be a casual affair with Turkey, Ham, roasted potatoes, sweet potato mash and sauteed green beans. . .dessert provided by Aunt Karen and beverages by Aunt Liz. . .fun stuff. . .



that sounds yummy!! and sounds like my family on holidays lol but our family grew from 14 to 22 lol  kinda glad we dont have to cook for them due to being out in az lol  any left overs send them over


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I hope I sleep better while up there than I did last night.   I was exhausted to the point of not being able to keep my eyes open,  so I went to bed around 11pm. (early for me).   I pass right out.
> 
> Next thing I know... it's 1am and i'm wide awake.
> 
> bleh...



if memory serves me right, you had trouble sleeping the week before the Hershey meet, all worked out fine, so the nervousness was a waste of time and energy,

no need to be nervous about meeting her family, you will do fine, they will like you.. just don't mention the HArem


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> if memory serves me right, you had trouble sleeping the week before the Hershey meet, all worked out fine, so the nervousness was a waste of time and energy,
> 
> no need to be nervous about meeting her family, you will do fine, they will like you.. just don't mention the HArem




Well I often suffer from insomnia.   it's just much more annoying when i actually NEED to get some sleep.


----------



## Floydian

stitch1986 said:


> so what is everyone's plans for turkey day!! I am just watching the macy's day parade and eat then sleep cause doing black friday at midnight then working from 730-530



There's a holiday coming up? That explains the crowds around here. I guess I should buy a lean cuisine turkey meal or something.


----------



## stitch1986

Floydian said:


> There's a holiday coming up? That explains the crowds around here. I guess I should buy a lean cuisine turkey meal or something.



haha  yea the ppl in az are more crazy then anything now its like they dont know how to drive even more then they do normally but on plus side i am feeling better


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmmm.....


Is it still Hump Day if most people have the next 2 days off because of the holiday?


Does the holiday mean that Yesterday was Hump Day?!


Did I miss the memo and opportunity to wish everybody a happy Day of Humping?!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> There's a holiday coming up? That explains the crowds around here. I guess I should buy a lean cuisine turkey meal or something.



Haha yeah. I used to just go to a casino buffet when I was living in Vegas. Was a heck of a lot cheaper than cooking for one.



stitch1986 said:


> haha  yea the ppl in az are more crazy then anything now its like they dont know how to drive even more then they do normally but on plus side i am feeling better



Oh man you're telling me! Idk whats worse the snowbirds or the people coming up from mexico?


----------



## Floydian

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha yeah. I used to just go to a casino buffet when I was living in Vegas. Was a heck of a lot cheaper than cooking for one.



lol...yea I really miss that about Reno. There will be plenty of open restaurants to choose from here, but they're all priced for tourists, and I'm really not interested in a $35 holiday meal.


----------



## taramoz

Hello everyone, I have a break from work madness for 1 day tomorrow, so tonight I thought I'd grab a beer and see what my Dis friends are up to.  I know many of you are probably traveling or hanging with family, but if your around come have a drink with me on SSC!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello everyone, I have a break from work madness for 1 day tomorrow, so tonight I thought I'd grab a beer and see what my Dis friends are up to.  I know many of you are probably traveling or hanging with family, but if your around come have a drink with me on SSC!



I'd love to have a drink...  unfortunately I don't think it would be wise with my hitting the road in about an hour.

Hope you have a good turkey day and enjoy the chance to actually relax for a change!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'd love to have a drink...  unfortunately I don't think it would be wise with my hitting the road in about an hour.
> 
> Hope you have a good turkey day and enjoy the chance to actually relax for a change!



Thanks, and don't worry, her family will love you just as she does!  Enjoy your Thanksgiving, I will drink and extra for ya...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Thanks, and don't worry, her family will love you just as she does!  Enjoy your Thanksgiving, I will drink and extra for ya...



   I'm still expecting a large interrogation once I get there....  though with the arrival time they may postpone it until later in the week.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm still expecting a large interrogation once I get there....  though with the arrival time they may postpone it until later in the week.



you know I'm expecting a text later in the weekend....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> lol...yea I really miss that about Reno. There will be plenty of open restaurants to choose from here, but they're all priced for tourists, and I'm really not interested in a $35 holiday meal.



Yeah I hear ya bud. I'm stuck at my parent's house in Tucson. My mom, brother and I aren't exactly getting along. I'm trying to find a job ASAP so I can move out. 



taramoz said:


> Hello everyone, I have a break from work madness for 1 day tomorrow, so tonight I thought I'd grab a beer and see what my Dis friends are up to.  I know many of you are probably traveling or hanging with family, but if your around come have a drink with me on SSC!



I'll have a drink(or 5) with you! I've about had it with living at my parents house. I get yelled at constantly and never get a simple thank you for doing things around the house. It's irritating. No one besides my dad seems to know how to have a civil conversation. Of course they decided to invite my dad's cousins in from cali without telling me and my fiance. I'm a little peeved to say the least. 



DCTooTall said:


> I'm still expecting a large interrogation once I get there....  though with the arrival time they may postpone it until later in the week.



I'm waiting for that one myself. haha. Have yet to meet my fiance's fam.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you know I'm expecting a text later in the weekend....



   From me saying I've survived?  Or from TDB informing you that her dad killed me?  





bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm waiting for that one myself. haha. Have yet to meet my fiance's fam.




How'd you manage that?  Leave it to me to not do things the simple way... I'm going from not even meeting her kid,   to meeting the extended family.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> How'd you manage that?  Leave it to me to not do things the simple way... I'm going from not even meeting her kid,   to meeting the extended family.




They live in Texas and we're in Tucson currently and we were in Nv/Northern AZ when we met. Have yet to make a trip to Houston or DFW to meet her family. Sometime in the future we will I'm sure.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> They live in Texas and we're in Tucson currently and we were in Nv/Northern AZ when we met. Have yet to make a trip to Houston or DFW to meet her family. Sometime in the future we will I'm sure.



....


   Should we all just plan a huge meet in Houston at this point?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Should we all just plan a huge meet in Houston at this point?



 I think we should! I'd be able to kill 3 birds with 1 stone. Meeting her family, meeting you guys and getting a tour of JSC.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I think we should! I'd be able to kill 3 birds with 1 stone. Meeting her family, meeting you guys and getting a tour of JSC.



I'm just thinking about how many ties this group seems to have with that area.   Beyond the obvious with Tara and TDB living there,    I seem to recall several other people mentioning that they either used to live in the area or have connections to it.

Something to think about....



Anyways... time to shut down the comp and start making my way to CT.   Wish me luck!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm just thinking about how many ties this group seems to have with that area.   Beyond the obvious with Tara and TDB living there,    I seem to recall several other people mentioning that they either used to live in the area or have connections to it.
> 
> Something to think about....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways... time to shut down the comp and start making my way to CT.   Wish me luck!



That is true. Didn't think about it that way. It's almost midway between DL and WDW too.  


Have a safe trip!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> From me saying I've survived?  Or from TDB informing you that her dad killed me?





either or....her dad won't kill you, you're very charming (hence the prince reference all the time) so you have nothing to worry about. I'll be your character witness if you would like!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Should we all just plan a huge meet in Houston at this point?



Woo hoo, let's do it!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Anyways... time to shut down the comp and start making my way to CT.   Wish me luck!



Safe travels, DC! Looks like the weather has cleared up for you.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! I was thinking of going into the city to see the parade but am staying local and doing a turkey trot 5K.  Going to use thefour day weekend to catch up on some overdue household chores. One that need attention is the large quantity of leaves that have fallen.


----------



## BACON

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends.  We celebrated it in Canada six weeks ago and I still can't find the running tights I wore on a 10k race.  It was the only time I wore them:


----------



## stitch1986

so how was everyone's day? mine is good cooked everything except turkey and ham!!  and now watching biggest loser special


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Should we all just plan a huge meet in Houston at this point?





Yes that would be awesome!!

Getting ready for tomorrow.  Most of the family came up from Houston but my kids will not be here.  It's ok I'll see my daughter on Friday.  Cooking for 35 but grateful my sister is having it at her house.

We are surprising a nephew tomorrow with a flash mob dance...LOL
Love how much fun we have as a family!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

stitch1986 said:


> so how was everyone's day? mine is good cooked everything except turkey and ham!!  and now watching biggest loser special



I spent the morning with my mother working through an impressively long to do/shopping list for her new condo. Then caught the Osborne Lights, and parade + Wishes @MK. Today was all dish shopping and dealing with the driver's license place. Gack.

Hoping to get over to Epcot one night over the weekend to see the Candlelight Processional.


----------



## gundo870

Happy Thanksgiving all! Looks like most of you have fun plans.

I'll be stuck at work for 16 hours! I hope there will be some leftovers...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you know I'm expecting a text later in the weekend....



that makes 2 of us..


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> either or....her dad won't kill you, you're very charming (hence the prince reference all the time) so you have nothing to worry about. I'll be your character witness if you would like!



and I will verify that you are a character indeed...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Thanksgiving DISfriends!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Should we all just plan a huge meet in Houston at this point?




Perhaps, there is a big NHRA meet at the track there the weekend of April 28th.

Also see that All Good has been moved from West Virginia to Ohio this year, July 19th to the 22nd.  I am thinking a side trip to Cedar Point would be a good idea.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Perhaps, there is a big NHRA meet at the track there the weekend of April 28th.
> 
> Also see that All Good has been moved from West Virginia to Ohio this year, July 19th to the 22nd.  I am thinking a side trip to Cedar Point would be a good idea.



<perks up> Cedar Point?


----------



## taramoz

Happy thanksgiving to you all, off to my mom's for my favorite meal of the year, gobble gobble!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving DISfriends!



you too my friend! hope to hear from you this weekend....


----------



## Andrew015

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I foresee a food coma in T-minus one hour!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Had a lovely T'day dinner with my mom and some friends, then off to WDW. Pineapple margarita, Illuminations, part of Wishes, a handful of rides and back home for a snack of leftovers.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving day.  My son and I had microwave turkey and mashed potatoes together and played dominos.  Our real Thanksgiving dinner is tomorrow with my man and 12 relatives.  I love cooking Thanksgiving and can't wait to have everyone over. Enjoy the rest of the weekend peeps.  I have to work today unfortunately. . .lol.


----------



## wdwgirl03

So is anyone else NOT going out shopping today for Black Friday?


----------



## dismem98

Hope you all enjoyed your Thanksgiving day!!

Had a great time with the family and another day today.  
It's our toilet bowl and than another family dinner.
I'm making our family favorite for dessert....butterscotch pie
I only have to make 4... LOL

Have an awesome weekend


----------



## NJDiva

wdwgirl03 said:


> So is anyone else NOT going out shopping today for Black Friday?



this is actually the ONLY day I won't go out shopping. I'm not thay crazy no matter what my savings may be. I would probably end up maming someone!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Happy belated Thanksgiving!

I had a nice day with family yesterday, stopped at Old Navy on the way home and then spent from 9pm-1am looking for a lost dog   DS's best buddy is going to be heartbroken if we don't find this little guy (his parents haven't told him yet, they return Sunday).  I did go to Walmart at 8am to get a few things, but there were no crowds.  Spent from 9am-noon looking for the doggy again.  We put up flyers last night and got a call this morning just before 8, but he'd run away from the lady who saw him and no one has seen him since   Gotta leave in a couple hours to take the kid to their Dad, but then I have the weekend off (which means I get to clean the house, lol).  Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend, and that DC is surviving the grilling 



ETA:  Doggie has been found!  Much thanksgiving going on


----------



## Teach2Learn

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving!
> ETA:  Doggie has been found!  Much thanksgiving going on



Glad to see what was lost is now found . As my avatar indicates, I love dogs.

Any fellow Disney fans from the Louisville, KY, area on the forum/thread?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving!
> 
> ETA:  Doggie has been found!  Much thanksgiving going on



Excellent! Glad to hear the pup was found!  I know how tough it can be to have your dog run away. I spent 2 hours one day looking for my pup. Since then he's been trained that he doesn't leave the house until he's called and if the front door is open he just stands there waiting for you to tell him it's ok to come out front.


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Doggie has been found!  Much thanksgiving going on



So glad the dog was found, my dog got out last weekend and my neighbors kid found her and brought her back to me, I was so grateful!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Teach2Learn said:


> Glad to see what was lost is now found . As my avatar indicates, I love dogs.





taramoz said:


> So glad the dog was found, my dog got out last weekend and my neighbors kid found her and brought her back to me, I was so grateful!





bluedevilinaz said:


> Excellent! Glad to hear the pup was found!  I know how tough it can be to have your dog run away. I spent 2 hours one day looking for my pup. Since then he's been trained that he doesn't leave the house until he's called and if the front door is open he just stands there waiting for you to tell him it's ok to come out front.



Yes, we were thrilled!  The dog is my son's best friend's and he is out of town with family.  Another friend was dog-sitting and called at 9 in tears so we started the hunt.  The person who found the dog saw the flyer and called.  The little guy (he's a Scottie) had crossed the highway   But, the finder took him home and kept him until my friend got him, what an angel!  The Mom was in tears in Home Depot when I called to say he was found, they hadn't told the boy yet that he was missing.  So glad for a happy ending.  We'd done some dog hunting on last Friday for another dog, with a less happy ending (still missing), but that owner was a grown man and his dog may have been taken by his ex-gf.



Teach2Learn said:


> Any fellow Disney fans from the Louisville, KY, area on the forum/thread?



I think we have someone near Cincy, Andrew is somewhere in Ohio and I'm near Bloomington, IN.  Not sure we have anyone closer


----------



## Andrew015

DIS_MERI said:


> I think we have someone near Cincy, Andrew is somewhere in Ohio and I'm near Bloomington, IN.  Not sure we have anyone closer



I'm in Cleveland


----------



## DIS_MERI

Andrew015 said:


> I'm in Cleveland



Ah, yes, I couldn't remember   Bit of a haul from KY, lol.


----------



## Teach2Learn

Thank you for your reply...guess I'll have to represent for the moment 

I know there are many local Disney fans, but most of the ones I know are married or my students.

However, I have spent time in Cincy (as a lifelong Reds fan) and have been to Bloomington on numerous occasions for hiking/geocaching, though not in the past year or two.

Enjoying the holiday weekend with Thanksgiving leftovers, a little football on TV, exercise, Disney hopes/plans (Summer 2012), and church before heading back to the chaotic work weeks of preparation for final exams.


----------



## Andrew015

DIS_MERI said:


> Ah, yes, I couldn't remember   Bit of a haul from KY, lol.



Just a wee bit!


----------



## Teach2Learn

Andrew015 said:


> I'm in Cleveland



I think I've only passed through Cleveland once, driving a van full of teens from northern Indiana to a large church camp in upstate New York. But I have come close, staying in Toledo on my way to and from Canada, and I know where to find Cedar Point. It's not Disney, but it does have some good coasters.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Teach2Learn said:


> Thank you for your reply...guess I'll have to represent for the moment
> 
> I know there are many local Disney fans, but most of the ones I know are married or my students.
> 
> However, I have spent time in Cincy (as a lifelong Reds fan) and have been to Bloomington on numerous occasions for hiking/geocaching, though not in the past year or two.
> 
> Enjoying the holiday weekend with Thanksgiving leftovers, a little football on TV, exercise, Disney hopes/plans (Summer 2012), and church before heading back to the chaotic work weeks of preparation for final exams.




Yes, the SSC is a fairly small pool, since we are Disney lovers who are both Social and probably Single (although we have a few who are now coupled, including our own thread host  ).  We do have our own bartender (also no longer single), although drinking is not required   I understand having to represent, I think I'm the only Hoosier here, although TheBigE may be able to make some claims when he's not world traveling   And, since I believe you're new and just jumped in (and DC's busy meeting TDB's family)




I am enjoying my only Thanksgiving leftover (homemade caramels) and getting ready to go get the Christmas tree out of the storage shed so that when the kiddos come home tomorrow we can put it up   DC hasn't checked in much, hope he's doing okay


----------



## Teach2Learn

DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, the SSC is a fairly small pool, since we are Disney lovers who are both Social and probably Single (although we have a few who are now coupled, including our own thread host  ).  We do have our own bartender (also no longer single), although drinking is not required   I understand having to represent, I think I'm the only Hoosier here, although TheBigE may be able to make some claims when he's not world traveling   And, since I believe you're new and just jumped in (and DC's busy meeting TDB's family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying my only Thanksgiving leftover (homemade caramels) and getting ready to go get the Christmas tree out of the storage shed so that when the kiddos come home tomorrow we can put it up   DC hasn't checked in much, hope he's doing okay



I appreciate the celebratory welcome with my single and somewhat social status, and am happy to hear I'll still be accepted as a non-drinker. Having lived in Indiana for several years and now just south of the river, I'm a lapsed Hoosier with the heart of a Kentuckian. My leftovers were the usual turkey, mashed potatoes, and green beans, which sounded better before you mentioned homemade caramels .

One of my favorite childhood memories was the traditional putting up of the Christmas tree. My dad would wear a special red sweater so that we would know it was time...cheesy, I know, but full of wonder in the eyes of an eight-year-old boy. Hope you make some great memories .

I've been perusing the resort boards, trying to decide my best options for a Disney trip next summer: POR, always thought it looked fun, if I can afford it; DVC, if my sister/BIL can help me figure out the points since they're members; or maybe POP or one of the AS resorts if it's a better financial decision. Of course, going solo affects the choice.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Teach2Learn said:


> I appreciate the celebratory welcome with my single and somewhat social status, and am happy to hear I'll still be accepted as a non-drinker. Having lived in Indiana for several years and now just south of the river, I'm a lapsed Hoosier with the heart of a Kentuckian. My leftovers were the usual turkey, mashed potatoes, and green beans, which sounded better before you mentioned homemade caramels .
> 
> One of my favorite childhood memories was the traditional putting up of the Christmas tree. My dad would wear a special red sweater so that we would know it was time...cheesy, I know, but full of wonder in the eyes of an eight-year-old boy. Hope you make some great memories .
> 
> I've been perusing the resort boards, trying to decide my best options for a Disney trip next summer: POR, always thought it looked fun, if I can afford it; DVC, if my sister/BIL can help me figure out the points since they're members; or maybe POP or one of the AS resorts if it's a better financial decision. Of course, going solo affects the choice.



I don't drink either and they haven't run me off yet   The group reference is to drinking, but we're a pretty welcoming group 

As far as resorts, summer time is somewhat to rather expensive in terms of DVC points. I own a tiny amount of DVC points and we are actually staying off-site when we go down in June, I'm saving my points for a lower usage time of year   Last year, we went about the same time and stayed at Pop.  It was great for a first trip, the only time we had a problem with the buses was coming back from Downtown Disney and I think most resorts can run into that.  The do just have full size beds there, but if you are doing a solo trip that shouldn't be so bad (unless you're rather tall, I doubt DC would be comfy there, lol).  We enjoyed it and would go back there again for free dining   We've looked into POR as well, and it looks beautiful!  The kids were very excited about the pool, there (I think they like the pools and waterparks better than the regular parks!), but I'm rather frugal so we probably won't go there unless we take an extra and need to be able to fit a 5th person.  Good luck deciding, planning is part of the fun


----------



## NJDiva

Teach2Learn said:


> I appreciate the celebratory welcome with my single and somewhat social status, and am happy to hear I'll still be accepted as a non-drinker. Having lived in Indiana for several years and now just south of the river, I'm a lapsed Hoosier with the heart of a Kentuckian. My leftovers were the usual turkey, mashed potatoes, and green beans, which sounded better before you mentioned homemade caramels .
> 
> One of my favorite childhood memories was the traditional putting up of the Christmas tree. My dad would wear a special red sweater so that we would know it was time...cheesy, I know, but full of wonder in the eyes of an eight-year-old boy. Hope you make some great memories .
> 
> I've been perusing the resort boards, trying to decide my best options for a Disney trip next summer: POR, always thought it looked fun, if I can afford it; DVC, if my sister/BIL can help me figure out the points since they're members; or maybe POP or one of the AS resorts if it's a better financial decision. Of course, going solo affects the choice.





DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink either and they haven't run me off yet   The group reference is to drinking, but we're a pretty welcoming group
> 
> As far as resorts, summer time is somewhat to rather expensive in terms of DVC points. I own a tiny amount of DVC points and we are actually staying off-site when we go down in June, I'm saving my points for a lower usage time of year   Last year, we went about the same time and stayed at Pop.  It was great for a first trip, the only time we had a problem with the buses was coming back from Downtown Disney and I think most resorts can run into that.  The do just have full size beds there, but if you are doing a solo trip that shouldn't be so bad (unless you're rather tall, I doubt DC would be comfy there, lol).  We enjoyed it and would go back there again for free dining   We've looked into POR as well, and it looks beautiful!  The kids were very excited about the pool, there (I think they like the pools and waterparks better than the regular parks!), but I'm rather frugal so we probably won't go there unless we take an extra and need to be able to fit a 5th person.  Good luck deciding, planning is part of the fun



hey kids! DC is fine, he's still alive and is on his way home, waiting for details of the meeting later. 
I did mean to do the whole welcome to the group thing but honestly this is the first weekend I had to myself and I did NOTHING all weekend and have loved every minute of it. so I felt a little guilty not being on the board knowing that our host was busy but Dis_Meri took care of hosting for the weekend.
So I hope everyone enjoyed themselves this weekend, tomorrow I have morning service to sing at (last Sunday I sang at 3) then the fam will be over for dinner with my grammy. I'm working on planning my family vacation and it's looking like the Disney Cruise out of NYC may be the choice. 3 of my cousins are teachers so it has to be in the summer and they all have kids so July and August are my choices....


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> hey kids! DC is fine, he's still alive and is on his way home, waiting for details of the meeting later.
> I did mean to do the whole welcome to the group thing but honestly this is the first weekend I had to myself and I did NOTHING all weekend and have loved every minute of it. so I felt a little guilty not being on the board knowing that our host was busy but Dis_Meri took care of hosting for the weekend.
> So I hope everyone enjoyed themselves this weekend, tomorrow I have morning service to sing at (last Sunday I sang at 3) then the fam will be over for dinner with my grammy. I'm working on planning my family vacation and it's looking like the Disney Cruise out of NYC may be the choice. 3 of my cousins are teachers so it has to be in the summer and they all have kids so July and August are my choices....



So, he at least survived, that's promising   And, I hope you enjoyed your nothing weekend!  As busy as you stay, you need to do that sometimes.  I've had a kinda nothing day as well, didn't do as much as I'd planned, but I did get my run in and pulled the tree out of the storage shed as planned, so I'm still calling it productive 

And, a cruise sounds like great fun!  Especially a Disney cruise   I think the kids would almost rather go on a cruise, but I've already got much of this summer's trip booked and planned, so they will have to hope for 2013   Hope you have a great dinner with your family


----------



## Teach2Learn

NJDiva said:


> hey kids! DC is fine, he's still alive and is on his way home, waiting for details of the meeting later.
> I did mean to do the whole welcome to the group thing but honestly this is the first weekend I had to myself and I did NOTHING all weekend and have loved every minute of it. so I felt a little guilty not being on the board knowing that our host was busy but Dis_Meri took care of hosting for the weekend.
> So I hope everyone enjoyed themselves this weekend, tomorrow I have morning service to sing at (last Sunday I sang at 3) then the fam will be over for dinner with my grammy. I'm working on planning my family vacation and it's looking like the Disney Cruise out of NYC may be the choice. 3 of my cousins are teachers so it has to be in the summer and they all have kids so July and August are my choices....



The laziness virus must have spread because I confess that's how I felt today as well, though I'm finally getting some laundry done and may (or may not) grade some papers.

I understand the limitations of teachers' schedules, but a Disney Cruise still sounds exciting. Hope the singing goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Teach2Learn

DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink either and they haven't run me off yet   The group reference is to drinking, but we're a pretty welcoming group
> 
> As far as resorts, summer time is somewhat to rather expensive in terms of DVC points. I own a tiny amount of DVC points and we are actually staying off-site when we go down in June, I'm saving my points for a lower usage time of year   Last year, we went about the same time and stayed at Pop.  It was great for a first trip, the only time we had a problem with the buses was coming back from Downtown Disney and I think most resorts can run into that.  The do just have full size beds there, but if you are doing a solo trip that shouldn't be so bad (unless you're rather tall, I doubt DC would be comfy there, lol).  We enjoyed it and would go back there again for free dining   We've looked into POR as well, and it looks beautiful!  The kids were very excited about the pool, there (I think they like the pools and waterparks better than the regular parks!), but I'm rather frugal so we probably won't go there unless we take an extra and need to be able to fit a 5th person.  Good luck deciding, planning is part of the fun



Oops...thanks, I must have overlooked the five o'clock happy hour reference. Then again, the end of a traditional work day could also be a cause for smiling .

All things considered, POP Century is the most likely destination for my June trip. The savings are substantial and I can relive part of my 70s' childhood. I'm right at 6' tall, so hopefully I'll fit. Even Dave Ramsey should be proud...no credit card (gone long ago), only debit card. I can still visit POR and keep it in mind for a future visit .

Although I'm sure it's a lot of work, it must be fantastic taking your own kids. My grandparents took the grandchildren (five of us) in the mid-70s. From the Haunted Mansion to the Hall of Presidents, from Space Mountain to Tom Sawyer's Island(?), even our own MM Ears, we were so spoiled. I don't think I truly appreciated it until years later when I realized the sacrifices they made to get us there. I've always wanted to take my own children, but life hasn't worked out that way (no kids). However, I have vicariously shared in the joy of my nephews and nieces, though I haven't been to Disney with them.

Yes, I agree the planning is part of the fun. I'm the type that plans in detail an agenda for each day, but then I go with the flow once there, realizing that sometimes the best things in life are often unexpected.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink either and they haven't run me off yet   The group reference is to drinking, but we're a pretty welcoming group



as the resident Pyrate, I prefer non drinkers... fewer people trying to steal me rum....


----------



## NJDiva

Teach2Learn said:


> The laziness virus must have spread because I confess that's how I felt today as well, though I'm finally getting some laundry done and may (or may not) grade some papers.
> 
> I understand the limitations of teachers' schedules, but a Disney Cruise still sounds exciting. Hope the singing goes well tomorrow!



singing will be fine. I'm the choir directress for 4 of the 5 choirs at my church and tomorrow is the gospel choir and they totally rock.
I was traveling up until Thursday so laziness was overdue

my aunts and uncles will be over so they will be the ones to pitch the idea to their children (my 1st cousins)..I personally love cruising and if they don't go I will...alone!

oh and btw, I LOVE POR! big fan of all the moderate resorts...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I was traveling up until Thursday so laziness was overdue
> ..



with your work schedule is it really laziness ??  sounds more like exhaustion


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> with your work schedule is it really laziness ??  sounds more like exhaustion



I did sleep most of the time...I was reunited with my bed this weekend...


----------



## ctnurse

CoasterAddict said:


> I spent the morning with my mother working through an impressively long to do/shopping list for her new condo. Then caught the Osborne Lights, and parade + Wishes @MK. Today was all dish shopping and dealing with the driver's license place. Gack.
> 
> Hoping to get over to Epcot one night over the weekend to see the Candlelight Processional.


Sounds like a great night.    I love EPCOT at night.  


DIS_MERI said:


> Happy belated Thanksgiving!
> 
> I had a nice day with family yesterday, stopped at Old Navy on the way home and then spent from 9pm-1am looking for a lost dog   DS's best buddy is going to be heartbroken if we don't find this little guy (his parents haven't told him yet, they return Sunday).  I did go to Walmart at 8am to get a few things, but there were no crowds.  Spent from 9am-noon looking for the doggy again.  We put up flyers last night and got a call this morning just before 8, but he'd run away from the lady who saw him and no one has seen him since   Gotta leave in a couple hours to take the kid to their Dad, but then I have the weekend off (which means I get to clean the house, lol).  Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend, and that DC is surviving the grilling
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Doggie has been found!  Much thanksgiving going on


What great news about the dog.  I can't imagine having to tell a child that his beloved animal was gone.  We just got a kitten a couple of weeks ago and my son is in love with him. It would break my heart if I had to tell him something like that.  


DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, the SSC is a fairly small pool, since we are Disney lovers who are both Social and probably Single (although we have a few who are now coupled, including our own thread host  ).  We do have our own bartender (also no longer single), although drinking is not required   I understand having to represent, I think I'm the only Hoosier here, although TheBigE may be able to make some claims when he's not world traveling   And, since I believe you're new and just jumped in (and DC's busy meeting TDB's family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying my only Thanksgiving leftover (homemade caramels) and getting ready to go get the Christmas tree out of the storage shed so that when the kiddos come home tomorrow we can put it up   DC hasn't checked in much, hope he's doing okay



Meri is right.  We are a very welcoming bunch and you don't have to be single, just social. Please feel free to make yourself at home. She is also doing a great job of welcoming everyone since DC is out of town.  I am guessing he did fine with meeting TDB family.  

Homemade caramels sound really yummy.  Do you coat them with chocolate?  I bet they are really good warm too.  


Teach2Learn said:


> Oops...thanks, I must have overlooked the five o'clock happy hour reference. Then again, the end of a traditional work day could also be a cause for smiling .
> 
> All things considered, POP Century is the most likely destination for my June trip. The savings are substantial and I can relive part of my 70s' childhood. I'm right at 6' tall, so hopefully I'll fit. Even Dave Ramsey should be proud...no credit card (gone long ago), only debit card. I can still visit POR and keep it in mind for a future visit .
> 
> Although I'm sure it's a lot of work, it must be fantastic taking your own kids. My grandparents took the grandchildren (five of us) in the mid-70s. From the Haunted Mansion to the Hall of Presidents, from Space Mountain to Tom Sawyer's Island(?), even our own MM Ears, we were so spoiled. I don't think I truly appreciated it until years later when I realized the sacrifices they made to get us there. I've always wanted to take my own children, but life hasn't worked out that way (no kids). However, I have vicariously shared in the joy of my nephews and nieces, though I haven't been to Disney with them.
> 
> Yes, I agree the planning is part of the fun. I'm the type that plans in detail an agenda for each day, but then I go with the flow once there, realizing that sometimes the best things in life are often unexpected.



I stayed at POP in August.  I was  pleasantly surprised how much we enjoyed it.  My son asked to stay there, and we had a great time. It was the first time I stayed at a Value, and for what we needed it was perfect! You will find that all of us on here love WDW, and the thought of being a big kid is so much fun.  I can hardly wait for my next trip!!!   It is fun to plan, but going with the flow can just be as much fun, since you never know what surprise may be around the corner.



NJDiva said:


> I did sleep most of the time...I was reunited with my bed this weekend...



I love my bed too.  It is just so warm and comfy.  Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend.


I had a great weekend.  Went out to dinner on Thankgiving with my son and my mom.  Had a great turkey dinner with wine sitting next to the fire.  I worked Friday.  I had it off at first, then decided that the vacation day would be better used during the summer.  We went to see the Muppet Movie on Friday night, which was really good.  Last night I had some really tasty wine with a really great person.  Lots of great conversation and a little too much wine.  Today I need to finish cleaning my house then off to the mall for a little shopping.  

And an update for the ladies....I was able to find two dresses that I needed for the fancy dinner and NYE.  Now I am on the hunt for 1 more pair of shoes and the two outfits will be complete.  


Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sarafian dinner was fun. Enjoyed the family all hanging out at our place.  Great food and great time. . .love it.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Now I am on the hunt for 1 more pair of shoes and the two outfits will be complete.



www.shiekhshoes.com


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Homemade caramels sound really yummy.  Do you coat them with chocolate?  I bet they are really good warm too.



I usually do just the caramels (they are *very* rich), but I sometimes use them to make homemade turtles (with pecan pieces and then coat in chocolate almond bark).  Because of the way the caramels are cooked, they are usually a little firm for turtles for my taste (I cut them with a sharp knife, but they aren't as hard as the Brach's ones).  This time, I pulled out some at a lower temperature to be able to use to make a softer center for the turtles   And, yes, they are much softer warm and are very good pretty much any time/way I've had them.  I made them this time because my Mom asked if I'd be bringing them and I took that as a hint, lol.


----------



## Floydian

.


----------



## Andrew015

DIS_MERI said:


> I usually do just the caramels (they are *very* rich), but I sometimes use them to make homemade turtles (with pecan pieces and then coat in chocolate almond bark).  Because of the way the caramels are cooked, they are usually a little firm for turtles for my taste (I cut them with a sharp knife, but they aren't as hard as the Brach's ones).  This time, I pulled out some at a lower temperature to be able to use to make a softer center for the turtles   And, yes, they are much softer warm and are very good pretty much any time/way I've had them.  I made them this time because my Mom asked if I'd be bringing them and I took that as a hint, lol.



I think you need to share for the entire group


----------



## DIS_MERI

Andrew015 said:


> I think you need to share for the entire group



I don't think they're quite as tasty on the internet 

Anyone that wants to come to Bloomington is welcome to have a couple


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> I don't think they're quite as tasty on the internet
> 
> Anyone that wants to come to Bloomington is welcome to have a couple



how far is that from Indianapolis?? my sorority headquarters is in Indy so I am willing to make that roadtrip for some good caramel!!


----------



## Andrew015

DIS_MERI said:


> I don't think they're quite as tasty on the internet
> 
> Anyone that wants to come to Bloomington is welcome to have a couple



I would consider driving that =)


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> how far is that from Indianapolis?? my sorority headquarters is in Indy so I am willing to make that roadtrip for some good caramel!!



About an hour, but I am in Indy pretty much every week and could probably even meet you there   Maybe we can have a mini-meet in Indy to pass out caramels and turtles, lol.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> I usually do just the caramels (they are *very* rich), but I sometimes use them to make homemade turtles (with pecan pieces and then coat in chocolate almond bark).  Because of the way the caramels are cooked, they are usually a little firm for turtles for my taste (I cut them with a sharp knife, but they aren't as hard as the Brach's ones).  This time, I pulled out some at a lower temperature to be able to use to make a softer center for the turtles   And, yes, they are much softer warm and are very good pretty much any time/way I've had them.  I made them this time because my Mom asked if I'd be bringing them and I took that as a hint, lol.



They sound even better than I imagined.


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> About an hour, but I am in Indy pretty much every week and could probably even meet you there   Maybe we can have a mini-meet in Indy to pass out caramels and turtles, lol.



well the next trip I have to take out there, I may take you up on that. I was there for convention 2010 I had marshmallows from 240 Sweet....OMG!! there was a party going on in my mouth. they were awesome! and the fact that you can order them online is just so wrong....can you tell I have a sweet tooth?


----------



## karice2

I am at the World for the next two weeks and I think that I might be dead. Stay away from Sweet Tea Flavored Vodka. I have never closed my eyes and felt like the room is spinning.


----------



## duckybelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I don't think they're quite as tasty on the internet
> 
> Anyone that wants to come to Bloomington is welcome to have a couple



I went to college in Bloomington, IL! And trust me its sounds like the drive might be worth it LOL!


----------



## NJDiva

karice2 said:


> I am at the World for the next two weeks and I think that I might be dead. Stay away from Sweet Tea Flavored Vodka. I have never closed my eyes and felt like the room is spinning.



she lives!!! so glad that you're there, I was working being there next week but have a continuing education class for work to be at.
and yes, I have had the sweet tea vodka, it's wonderful in...well everything. it does kick you in the morning though...have fun, been thinking about my NE Divas lately...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

duckybelle said:


> I went to college in Bloomington, IL! And trust me its sounds like the drive might be worth it LOL!



Did you go to ISU????  We are in Normal!

DisMeri, I believe, is in Bloomington, Indiana, tho...


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> well the next trip I have to take out there, I may take you up on that. I was there for convention 2010 I had marshmallows from 240 Sweet....OMG!! there was a party going on in my mouth. they were awesome! and the fact that you can order them online is just so wrong....can you tell I have a sweet tooth?



I hear you on the sweet tooth, I picked where we were going to eat at Disney based on dessert choices about half of the time   And, yes, let me know when you are coming through and I'll make sure to have some caramels on hand.  I don't like to make them when I don't have people to share with because they're not exactly low calorie 



duckybelle said:


> I went to college in Bloomington, IL! And trust me its sounds like the drive might be worth it LOL!





wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Did you go to ISU????  We are in Normal!
> 
> DisMeri, I believe, is in Bloomington, Indiana, tho...



Yes, I'm afraid I'm in Bloomington, IN, not IL   Rather sad because my Bulldogs lost to IU last night


----------



## DCTooTall

I LIVE!!  And have returned.   Miss me?  



taramoz said:


> Woo hoo, let's do it!





dismem98 said:


> Yes that would be awesome!!
> 
> Getting ready for tomorrow.  Most of the family came up from Houston but my kids will not be here.  It's ok I'll see my daughter on Friday.  Cooking for 35 but grateful my sister is having it at her house.
> 
> We are surprising a nephew tomorrow with a flash mob dance...LOL
> Love how much fun we have as a family!!!



 Well I need to plan a trip down to Houston sometime late winter/Spring since I'm sure I'll be suffering Princess Withdrawals by then.    Anybody have any prefs on when?  



MICKEY88 said:


> and I will verify that you are a character indeed...



 



wdwgirl03 said:


> So is anyone else NOT going out shopping today for Black Friday?



 I Had to run by Walmart Thursday evening in order to grab a couple things (Like Contact solution since I was running low)....  but that was the extent of my Black Friday retail ventures.

 I did however manage to pick up a couple things for myself from Amazon's Black Friday sales....  and then picked up my Princess something from the mall on my way home Saturday night.   Now I just need to swing by,  grab some Xmas cards.... and i can ship everything to Texas.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, the SSC is a fairly small pool, since we are Disney lovers who are both Social and probably Single (although we have a few who are now coupled, including our own thread host  ).  We do have our own bartender (also no longer single), although drinking is not required   I understand having to represent, I think I'm the only Hoosier here, although TheBigE may be able to make some claims when he's not world traveling   And, since I believe you're new and just jumped in (and DC's busy meeting TDB's family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying my only Thanksgiving leftover (homemade caramels) and getting ready to go get the Christmas tree out of the storage shed so that when the kiddos come home tomorrow we can put it up   DC hasn't checked in much, hope he's doing okay



Thanks for helping keep things cordial while I was out of town.  i didn't have easy access to the net in CT to post....  besides the obvious pre-occupation with the company I was with. 

I noticed we had a few people pop in over the holiday who are either new,   or have been gone awhile.   So...   for everyone who popped in while I was in CT....    to the group!  Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink (anything you want),  and join in the fun!  



DIS_MERI said:


> I don't drink either and they haven't run me off yet   The group reference is to drinking, but we're a pretty welcoming group
> 
> As far as resorts, summer time is somewhat to rather expensive in terms of DVC points. I own a tiny amount of DVC points and we are actually staying off-site when we go down in June, I'm saving my points for a lower usage time of year   Last year, we went about the same time and stayed at Pop.  It was great for a first trip, the only time we had a problem with the buses was coming back from Downtown Disney and I think most resorts can run into that.  The do just have full size beds there, but if you are doing a solo trip that shouldn't be so bad (unless you're rather tall, I doubt DC would be comfy there, lol).  We enjoyed it and would go back there again for free dining   We've looked into POR as well, and it looks beautiful!  The kids were very excited about the pool, there (I think they like the pools and waterparks better than the regular parks!), but I'm rather frugal so we probably won't go there unless we take an extra and need to be able to fit a 5th person.  Good luck deciding, planning is part of the fun



  Might I recommend Wyndham Bonnett Creek?     It's not very expensive,   has some really nice pools for the kiddo...  and can give you some of that on-site vibe (being within the arches) without the onsite prices.






MICKEY88 said:


> as the resident Pyrate, I prefer non drinkers... fewer people trying to steal me rum....  irate:







karice2 said:


> I am at the World for the next two weeks and I think that I might be dead. Stay away from Sweet Tea Flavored Vodka. I have never closed my eyes and felt like the room is spinning.



 It's been QUITE awhile since I've been "room spinning" drunk.  When I was younger I learned my limits and can usually pace myself to the point that I never actually get to the room spinny bit.     Of course...  as I get older,  i'm noticing that I can't quite drink the same amount I used too.  



DIS_MERI said:


> I hear you on the sweet tooth, I picked where we were going to eat at Disney based on dessert choices about half of the time   And, yes, let me know when you are coming through and I'll make sure to have some caramels on hand.  I don't like to make them when I don't have people to share with because they're not exactly low calorie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm afraid I'm in Bloomington, IN, not IL   Rather sad because my Bulldogs lost to IU last night



Is it sad that I am seriously considering another trip to the Biergarten just so i can have some more Strudel w/ Vanilla sauce and Cheesecake w/ the Berry Pote?   




And for those of you wondering....  I had a fun time in CT w/ the  and her family.   We also managed to get some free time to go and see Muppets which was awesome.  

The Only 2 downsides the the trip.    1. it was too short a time w/ my ,  and since it's ended I'm now without a planned trip to see her until sometime in June....[so obviously need to figure out how to get to Houston beforehand.]...  and 2.  I think I've discovered that I haven't quite built up the immune system you need to have to be around a toddler for prolonged periods of time.   Yesterday I started to come down with a sinus thing that I probably caught from the little one.

Oh well...  small price to pay.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The Only 2 downsides the the trip.    1. it was too short a time w/ my ,  and since it's ended I'm now without a planned trip to see her until sometime in June....[so obviously need to figure out how to get to Houston beforehand.]...  and 2.  I think I've discovered that I haven't quite built up the immune system you need to have to be around a toddler for prolonged periods of time.   Yesterday I started to come down with a sinus thing that I probably caught from the little one.
> 
> Oh well...  small price to pay.



LOL, sure blame the kid..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, sure blame the kid..



The timing fits.  The little guy was pretty sick....  but still running around in typical hyper toddler fashion even with his runny nose...   And then I woke up a bit congested on Saturday,   but really didn't start to feel it until yesterday.  

 Considering how nice the weather was over the weekend,  I would find it hard to believe it's just one of those colds I develop from the weather/cold.


So...  yup.  Gonna say i caught it from the kid.   i'm not really "blaming" him though since he's just a kid.  It'd not like he intentionally got sick and then passed it along to the kid dating his mom.    (Although that would be an awesome tactic... he's a bit young for that level of devious strategy).


----------



## Mitzicat

DCTooTall said:


> We also managed to get some free time to go and see Muppets which was awesome.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Muppet movie was awesome!  Did you catch the very obvious "hidden" mickey in the fireworks?  My sister and I both turned to each other and said "hidden mickey"!!!
> 
> Also the several shots of the "Cars 2" movie poster.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mitzicat said:


> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also managed to get some free time to go and see Muppets which was awesome.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Muppet movie was awesome!  Did you catch the very obvious "hidden" mickey in the fireworks?  My sister and I both turned to each other and said "hidden mickey"!!!
> 
> Also the several shots of the "Cars 2" movie poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the mickey in the fireworks,   but I don't really count it as a Hidden Mickey since it's very easy and quite common to see that arrangement in firework displays.
> 
> the Cars 2 posters were kinda obvious....
> 
> 
> I personally loved the lounge cover / Casino advertisement version of Rainbow Connection.     then again....  I really can't think of anything about the movie I didn't enjoy.
Click to expand...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The timing fits.  The little guy was pretty sick....  but still running around in typical hyper toddler fashion even with his runny nose...   And then I woke up a bit congested on Saturday,   but really didn't start to feel it until yesterday.
> 
> Considering how nice the weather was over the weekend,  I would find it hard to believe it's just one of those colds I develop from the weather/cold.
> 
> 
> So...  yup.  Gonna say i caught it from the kid.   i'm not really "blaming" him though since he's just a kid.  It'd not like he intentionally got sick and then passed it along to the kid dating his mom.    (Although that would be an awesome tactic... he's a bit young for that level of devious strategy).



oh I see, no possibility that you got it from the mother of a sick toddler.


----------



## duckybelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Did you go to ISU????  We are in Normal!
> 
> DisMeri, I believe, is in Bloomington, Indiana, tho...




I know where Normal is! Nope though...community college. Then moved back home and finished there. Got my LPN and LOVE it! Thinking of coming back up that way to visit some amazing family though!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> oh I see, no possibility that you got it from the mother of a sick toddler.



Not likely.  She wasn't really obviously sick while I was there (as in,  sneezing/coughing/etc)...  and between Family and kid wrangling,   We didn't get a whole lot of "us" time....  

With kid with runny nose,  touching everything,  I'd think it's a pretty good bet I ended up being exposed to kid germs than  germs.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not likely.  She wasn't really obviously sick while I was there (as in,  sneezing/coughing/etc)...  and between Family and kid wrangling,   We didn't get a whole lot of "us" time....
> 
> With kid with runny nose,  touching everything,  I'd think it's a pretty good bet I ended up being exposed to kid germs than  germs.



I agree, kid germs transferred by mother..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I agree, kid germs transferred by mother..



That's possible.


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> That's possible.



Us poor moms get blamed for everything LOL!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That's possible.



LOL,, toddler moms are carriers


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Us poor moms get blamed for everything LOL!



Oh I'm not blaming her at all.  Kids get sick.  It happens.


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh I'm not blaming her at all.  Kids get sick.  It happens.



I know...just razzin' ya LOL!


----------



## MICKEY88

duckybelle said:


> Us poor moms get blamed for everything LOL!



not really, I was just defending the poor innocent child


----------



## duckybelle

MICKEY88 said:


> not really, I was just defending the poor innocent child



I have teenagers. The words Poor and Innocent are NOT in my vocab LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> I have teenagers. The words Poor and Innocent are NOT in my vocab LOL!



You have Teenagers.  i'd think "Poor" was one of the primary words in your vocabulary.


----------



## MICKEY88

duckybelle said:


> I have teenagers. The words Poor and Innocent are NOT in my vocab LOL!



with teenagers I agree, but this is a toddler


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> You have Teenagers.  i'd think "Poor" was one of the primary words in your vocabulary.




ALWAYS! Put myself through college and still killin me with bills. LOL!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I LIVE!!  And have returned.   Miss me?



Welcome back!  Glad to hear you survived 




DCTooTall said:


> Thanks for helping keep things cordial while I was out of town.  i didn't have easy access to the net in CT to post....  besides the obvious pre-occupation with the company I was with.
> 
> I noticed we had a few people pop in over the holiday who are either new,   or have been gone awhile.   So...   for everyone who popped in while I was in CT....    to the group!  Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink (anything you want),  and join in the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Might I recommend Wyndham Bonnett Creek?     It's not very expensive,   has some really nice pools for the kiddo...  and can give you some of that on-site vibe (being within the arches) without the onsite prices.



Personally, I already have something booked through a veteran's program, a 1 Bedroom at a place just outside Animal Kingdom that sleeps 6 (in case we bring DS's bestie, and I can still have a room all to myself) and reviews well   I've considered Bonnet Creek before, but this was too good of a deal to pass up.  And, I get to hit my birthday (and hopefully Star Wars Weekend) again.




DCTooTall said:


> And for those of you wondering....  I had a fun time in CT w/ the  and her family.   We also managed to get some free time to go and see Muppets which was awesome.
> 
> The Only 2 downsides the the trip.    1. it was too short a time w/ my ,  and since it's ended I'm now without a planned trip to see her until sometime in June....[so obviously need to figure out how to get to Houston beforehand.]...  and 2.  I think I've discovered that I haven't quite built up the immune system you need to have to be around a toddler for prolonged periods of time.   Yesterday I started to come down with a sinus thing that I probably caught from the little one.
> 
> Oh well...  small price to pay.



Glad to hear you had a good time, but sorry you are sick.  Lots of vitamin C and some good sleep is probably a good idea 




DCTooTall said:


> Oh I'm not blaming her at all.  Kids get sick.  It happens.



Diplomacy always works well with s   Even if she'd been deathly ill, I would expect you to deflect the blame.


----------



## karice2

NJDiva said:


> she lives!!! so glad that you're there, I was working being there next week but have a continuing education class for work to be at.
> and yes, I have had the sweet tea vodka, it's wonderful in...well everything. it does kick you in the morning though...have fun, been thinking about my NE Divas lately...



I am alive. Work kicked me around a bit but I finally pulled out of the trenches. I thought that it was some sort of mixed drink so I drank it straight with ice, I didn't realize it was straight vodka.  Two glasses of that and I was drunk. Thank God, I was in my room. 

This was my first time actually being drunk and I found that I don't really like it. I will go back to my fruity mixed drinks with only a little bit of alcohol.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Diplomacy always works well with s   Even if she'd been deathly ill, I would expect you to deflect the blame.




deflecting the blame is usually a good thing, but not deflecting it onto her child..mommies are very protective of their young...


----------



## NJDiva

karice2 said:


> I am alive. Work kicked me around a bit but I finally pulled out of the trenches. I thought that it was some sort of mixed drink so I drank it straight with ice, I didn't realize it was straight vodka.  Two glasses of that and I was drunk. Thank God, I was in my room.
> 
> This was my first time actually being drunk and I found that I don't really like it. I will go back to my fruity mixed drinks with only a little bit of alcohol.



OMG they didn't warn you??!! yeah you need to drink it in....well...sweet tea. never straight but you know that already.


----------



## stitch1986

DC glad your trip was a success other then the sinus thing, I have a hard time swallowing and coughing like crazy :/ 
  I saw muppets this weekend and loved it but also made me cry as well lol  im a softy to emotional things. I also went to black friday sales and got to say staying up 27 hours is not greatest idea plus i worked all day lol.
  I thankfully have off til wed!!  but packing and doing garage sale stuff as well :/ anyways hope everyone had a good holiday weekend and had a good day today, hope I am not rabbling cause i dont want to be a boring person lol


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> I LIVE!!
> 
> And for those of you wondering....  I had a fun time in CT w/ the  and her family.   We also managed to get some free time to go and see Muppets which was awesome.




Sounds like you had a great trip to CT.  Nice state, I am on the Lew London ferry a few times a year.

So to all who have seen the Muppet movie, haven't seen it, but I saw the trailer and there is a scene with the ATLAS experiment in the background, how does that fit into the movie?

Oh, and thanks for the heads up on the vodka, Kim.  I will stick with  the beer!


----------



## Mitzicat

ahoff said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip to CT.  Nice state, I am on the Lew London ferry a few times a year.
> 
> So to all who have seen the Muppet movie, haven't seen it, but I saw the trailer and there is a scene with the ATLAS experiment in the background, how does that fit into the movie?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the heads up on the vodka, Kim.  I will stick with  the beer!



So I had to google ATLAS Experiment...(i had a feeling i knew what you were talking about but wanted to be sure).  You are talking about the scene where Beaker goes flying toward the "big metal thing at the back."  The experimentment doesn't play into the move, it's just there for scenery.  I don't want to give any of the movie away...and typing more might give a part of the movie away.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time, but sorry you are sick.  Lots of vitamin C and some good sleep is probably a good idea



  Unfortunately,  The PS3 arrived on monday... so Sleep hasn't really been happening.   I did stay home from work yesterday though.

So at this point I can probably say i'm feeling better.... other than the staying up so late... and still draining like crazy.  (which is better than being stuffed up)



karice2 said:


> I am alive. Work kicked me around a bit but I finally pulled out of the trenches. I thought that it was some sort of mixed drink so I drank it straight with ice, I didn't realize it was straight vodka.  Two glasses of that and I was drunk. Thank God, I was in my room.
> 
> This was my first time actually being drunk and I found that I don't really like it. I will go back to my fruity mixed drinks with only a little bit of alcohol.



  A Buzz is nice.   Completely plastered not so much...



NJDiva said:


> OMG they didn't warn you??!! yeah you need to drink it in....well...sweet tea. never straight but you know that already.



 I've heard it's also really good with Lemonade.



stitch1986 said:


> DC glad your trip was a success other then the sinus thing, I have a hard time swallowing and coughing like crazy :/
> I saw muppets this weekend and loved it but also made me cry as well lol  im a softy to emotional things. I also went to black friday sales and got to say staying up 27 hours is not greatest idea plus i worked all day lol.
> I thankfully have off til wed!!  but packing and doing garage sale stuff as well :/ anyways hope everyone had a good holiday weekend and had a good day today, hope I am not rabbling cause i dont want to be a boring person lol



 I FULLY understand the being up for 27hrs is not fun.  I actually did that my first day in Florida this past trip.   I woke up around 2ish after only 4hrs since i couldn't sleep,  and had to drive to the airport for an early flight.   I FINALLY got to bed/sleep after spending all day between EPCOT and MGM, and then going clubbing at Citywalk.....with a time change (clocks go back an hour)....  sometime around 4am.




ahoff said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip to CT.  Nice state, I am on the Lew London ferry a few times a year.
> 
> So to all who have seen the Muppet movie, haven't seen it, but I saw the trailer and there is a scene with the ATLAS experiment in the background, how does that fit into the movie?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the heads up on the vodka, Kim.  I will stick with  the beer!





Mitzicat said:


> So I had to google ATLAS Experiment...(i had a feeling i knew what you were talking about but wanted to be sure).  You are talking about the scene where Beaker goes flying toward the "big metal thing at the back."  The experimentment doesn't play into the move, it's just there for scenery.  I don't want to give any of the movie away...and typing more might give a part of the movie away.



Let's just say that Dr. Honeydew was involved in the project....


----------



## duckybelle

Hey all! Finished two 12 hour shifts so have today and tomorrow off before three 12 hour shifts this weekend. Hows everyone else?


----------



## MyMuse

Just read up  little bit and popping in to say hi and hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving. 

I leave in 8 days or so to head down to WDW!


----------



## taramoz

MyMuse said:


> Just read up  little bit and popping in to say hi and hope all of you had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> I leave in 8 days or so to head down to WDW!



Holy cow, I just looked, I leave in 16 days, woo hoo!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Congrats to those going to the world soon 

I broke my usb modem, so surfing for me is by phone until the replacement comes.  So, pretty much lurking for a bit.  Fortunately, it is covered under warranty and the replacement facility they ship from happens to be less than 60 miles from my house


----------



## gundo870

duckybelle said:


> Hey all! Finished two 12 hour shifts so have today and tomorrow off before three 12 hour shifts this weekend. Hows everyone else?



Wow. You work shifts like mine. Last week was a 16/12/12/12 then 3 days off. This week is only 8/12/12/12 and 4 days off.

My back is killing me.


----------



## karice2

Last night it was a bit chilly.  Went to Epcot for the Candlelight Processional meal thing. All I can say is that I didn't care for Coral Reef and I gave my jacket to freezing grandma. She was so cute that I could not let her freeze. I am a layers girl so I was ok. 

The processional was lovely and it was great to have a place to watch Illuminations. 

Anyone coming down soon bring some types of winter gear. You will need it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all, just checking in.  This is Wedding Weekend so I have lots of friends arriving for my friend Andrea's wedding. Its an eventful wedding and I will post pics on Sunday or Monday.  If anyone is coming to town and wants to meet up just let me know. Life has been busy. Thanksgiving was awesome with my SO's family.  I cooked up a storm. Anyway, everyone is sick and trying to get well at the moment. Hugs to all.


----------



## duckybelle

gundo870 said:


> Wow. You work shifts like mine. Last week was a 16/12/12/12 then 3 days off. This week is only 8/12/12/12 and 4 days off.
> 
> My back is killing me.




I bet!! I work two 12 hour shifts one week and 5 the next. Its rough but I love my job


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Just thought I would jump in to this thread...

I can't believe the temp change here in central PA in the last 2 days...60 on Monday and Tuesday and now 40 today!!!  Brrrrr...


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> Just thought I would jump in to this thread...
> 
> I can't believe the temp change here in central PA in the last 2 days...60 on Monday and Tuesday and now 40 today!!!  Brrrrr...



If you've lived in PA any length of time,   then you should know that's nothing unusual.

  I've only been here for about 4yrs and even I know that wild crazy temp swings are normal.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I have lived here my whole life, but I was getting so used to the temps in the 60's and not having to break out the heavy winter coat.  I guess it also didn't help that I was in WDW a month ago and I was wearing shorts and tank tops there.


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> I have lived here my whole life, but I was getting so used to the temps in the 60's and not having to break out the heavy winter coat.  I guess it also didn't help that I was in WDW a month ago and I was wearing shorts and tank tops there.



Tell me about it....


----------



## Teach2Learn

DCTooTall said:


> Tell me about it....



It was 70 degrees last week in Louisville, Kentucky, but it snowed on Tuesday and dipped to the mid-20s last night. 

Just checked the weather forecast for Disney World: partly sunny with highs in the upper 70s to low 80s through next Tuesday.


----------



## ctnurse

Teach2Learn said:


> It was 70 degrees last week in Louisville, Kentucky, but it snowed on Tuesday and dipped to the mid-20s last night.
> 
> Just checked the weather forecast for Disney World: partly sunny with highs in the upper 70s to low 80s through next Tuesday.



Same here in CT, It has been in the 60s for the last couple of weeks, but today it was 29.  The weatherman says it will be 60 on Sunday.  I did check the weather for WDW for the next 10 days, it looks like it is going to be beautiful.


Happy Friday!!!! What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

I have a very busy weekend.  I have shopping and cleaning to do.  I want to get my Xmas tree, and my son has a soccer game.  I hope I can squeeze something fun in. Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Same here in CT, It has been in the 60s for the last couple of weeks, but today it was 29.  The weatherman says it will be 60 on Sunday.  I did check the weather for WDW for the next 10 days, it looks like it is going to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!! What does everyone have planned for the weekend?
> 
> I have a very busy weekend.  I have shopping and cleaning to do.  I want to get my Xmas tree, and my son has a soccer game.  I hope I can squeeze something fun in. Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!!



The weather talk kinda makes me laugh, here in Houston we don't really get that cold, but we had a little cold snap this week, no where near what the rest of you have talked about!

This weekend my DD7 has 2 theater productions, her theater group is putting on "Jack's Holiday" which is really just "The Nightmare Before Christmas", I cannt wait to see it, they always do such a good job.  Tonight is dress rehearsal, tomorrow are the shows, I will be busy helping out!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Same here in CT, It has been in the 60s for the last couple of weeks, but today it was 29.  The weatherman says it will be 60 on Sunday.  I did check the weather for WDW for the next 10 days, it looks like it is going to be beautiful.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!! What does everyone have planned for the weekend?
> 
> I have a very busy weekend.  I have shopping and cleaning to do.  I want to get my Xmas tree, and my son has a soccer game.  I hope I can squeeze something fun in. Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!!



My plans for the weekend are mostly to sleep...   and play some PS3 since it's the main reason I haven't slept a lot this week.  





taramoz said:


> The weather talk kinda makes me laugh, here in Houston we don't really get that cold, but we had a little cold snap this week, no where near what the rest of you have talked about!
> 
> This weekend my DD7 has 2 theater productions, her theater group is putting on "Jack's Holiday" which is really just "The Nightmare Before Christmas", I cannt wait to see it, they always do such a good job.  Tonight is dress rehearsal, tomorrow are the shows, I will be busy helping out!




 I seem to recall the Florida and TX people enjoying rubbing in their warm temps last winter too.


----------



## ahoff

The weather has been a bit brisk  here also, but still has been warming somewhat during the day.  Makes me look forward to warmer weather in 5 weeks!  

All I have this weekend is a 5K Toy Trot on Sunday, and trying to finish raking the leaves in the yard.



taramoz said:


> This weekend my DD7 has 2 theater productions, her theater group is putting on "Jack's Holiday" which is really just "The Nightmare Before Christmas", I cannt wait to see it, they always do such a good job.  Tonight is dress rehearsal, tomorrow are the shows, I will be busy helping out!




I miss helping out when my kids were in elementry school and they would put on plays.  The parents did all the set construction, which was a lot of fun.

Have a good weekend everyone!  Especially Darcy and the wedding party!


----------



## DCTooTall

DCTooTall said:


> My plans for the weekend are mostly to sleep...   and play some PS3 since it's the main reason I haven't slept a lot this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall the Florida and TX people enjoying rubbing in their warm temps last winter too.




....

WOW!!   How is it a post I just made is timed over 40min in the future?    Interesting.....     Looks like we may have some weirdly timed/ordered posts again...


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> My plans for the weekend are mostly to sleep...   and play some PS3 since it's the main reason I haven't slept a lot this week.



I am going to work on catching up on some sleep also tonight.  The last two Friday's have been VERY late nights coming home from hockey games in NY (going to see the Bears and the Binghamton Senators play).  I just have the Bears game on Saturday and then Sunday is another free day...That is another day to relax!!


----------



## DCTooTall

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> WOW!!   How is it a post I just made is timed over 40min in the future?    Interesting.....     Looks like we may have some weirdly timed/ordered posts again...



....and this one is timed wrong too.   According to everything around me,  it's only 1:08pm EST....  yet these posts are showing up closer to 2pm.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> WOW!!   How is it a post I just made is timed over 40min in the future?    Interesting.....     Looks like we may have some weirdly timed/ordered posts again...



It looks like you time zone is screwed up...LOL!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

And the weird thing is that my posts are showing up before yours and I was replying to you...WEIRD!!!!  Is it a full moon?!?!?!?


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> And the weird thing is that my posts are showing up before yours and I was replying to you...WEIRD!!!!  Is it a full moon?!?!?!?



Maybe the DISboard server has decided to prove that it's Always 5 o'Clock here and has had a few too many drinks already today?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

It's 52 degrees here in Tucson and it's overcast and been raining off and on for the past 2 days. 

I was going to go take my motorcycle out once I got it finished today but it doesn't look like thats gonna happen. *sigh* damn rain!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all 

I am happy to say that I am back on the 'net, and I appreciate how quickly my new modem got here.  I also have a 10 ft usb extension cord ordered so that the next time my 5yo knocks my laptop down it doesn't take out the modem again 

My festive weekend plans include the town's Christmas parade tomorrow, followed by a chili cook-off.  Not sure who decided the Christmas season was the ideal time for a chili cook-off, but I will be taking baked mac-n-cheese so my kids will have something to eat   Oh, and there is also a fundraiser dessert auction, so I will donating a plate of my caramels and turtles 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Floydian

Went to AK at rope drop this morning to pick up the free calendar for passholders. The line was far too long for me to handle (I estimated it at an hour when I left), and far too long for a free $10 item. Thanks for the year of amazing passholder events Disney. 

Tomorrow is a big event and I'm not sure how well I'll deal with all of the people, but hopefully it'll be worth the trouble.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh Wow....

  Just got an announcement in my Email from Universal that the Jaws ride and the entire Amity section of the studio's will be closing on Jan 2nd. 

I'm speechless....


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Oh Wow....
> 
> Just got an announcement in my Email from Universal that the Jaws ride and the entire Amity section of the studio's will be closing on Jan 2nd.
> 
> I'm speechless....




Chief Brody is taking measures to ensure everyone's safety


----------



## DIS_MERI

I see posting times/orders are still all wonky.  Hope the new servers they are talking about fix that.


In other news, they've announced the dates for Star Wars Weekends and one will fall during our dates in June   DS will be very happy   Now I just have to decide if I tell them soon, or wait until 2 days before we leave (like last year).


----------



## CP2003Alumni

Hi Guyss, just thought I would come join the party. I am super psyched about my trip to WDW on the 20th. I get to go for 9 days!!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

CP2003Alumni said:


> Hi Guyss, just thought I would come join the party. I am super psyched about my trip to WDW on the 20th. I get to go for 9 days!!!!!






  It tends to be fairly quiet here on the weekends, but others will around at times.

And congrats on heading to the World this month, I am sure it will be beautiful for the holidays (I will try to restrain my jealousyc  ).


----------



## taramoz

CP2003Alumni said:


> Hi Guyss, just thought I would come join the party. I am super psyched about my trip to WDW on the 20th. I get to go for 9 days!!!!!



Welcome, and awesome about your upcoming trip!  9 days over Christmas, very awesome!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

CP2003Alumni said:


> Hi Guyss, just thought I would come join the party. I am super psyched about my trip to WDW on the 20th. I get to go for 9 days!!!!!



Welcome back! haha. I'm jealous! My fiance and I were supposed to go to Disneyland but can't afford it currently :-/ Oh well. Maybe next year. 

Finally got my bike back together just to have to take it back apart again. It's a never ending cycle(pun totally intended). haha. Now I have to figure out why my brake lights and horn don't work. Anyone have anything exciting going on this weekend?


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> Oh Wow....
> 
> Just got an announcement in my Email from Universal that the Jaws ride and the entire Amity section of the studio's will be closing on Jan 2nd.
> 
> I'm speechless....




NOOOOOOOOOO....they can't!!  That's my kids favorite part.  They have to take their pictures inside the shark every time we go. Very sad


----------



## DIS_MERI

Popping in after my run to say "hi" 

Waiting for my friend to let me know if the kids are going to watch the parade, or be in the parade   One of the joys of small-town living, they think being in a parade is one of the coolest things ever.  I am hoping this is a candy-less parade because we still haven't made it through all the candy from the last one!

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## DisneydaveCT

It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.

For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.


----------



## Floydian

Oh well, no big event for me today. Too many people to deal with. I'd do it in the future if I was one of the invited people, but crashing the party wasn't worth it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.
> 
> For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.



Congratulations!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.
> 
> For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.




 I remember you talking about wanting to move to FL, congrats!


----------



## taramoz

Two productions of The Nightmare Before Christmas today that DD7 was in went beautifully!  Chilling out now after a long day ready for a lazy Sunday tomorrow!


----------



## bleukarma

I hear that this is the place to be! Hope to meet some new Disney loving friends!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

bleukarma said:


> I hear that this is the place to be! Hope to meet some new Disney loving friends!!!




Welcome! We're definitely Disney loving and I'm sure we'll become friends soon enough  Pull up a bar stool and pour yourself a drink and join on! 

*pours a round or rum and cokes for everyone* Hope ya'll are having a good weekend!


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> Two productions of The Nightmare Before Christmas today that DD7 was in went beautifully!  Chilling out now after a long day ready for a lazy Sunday tomorrow!



Glad to hear it went well  



bleukarma said:


> I hear that this is the place to be! Hope to meet some new Disney loving friends!!!







bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! We're definitely Disney loving and I'm sure we'll become friends soon enough  Pull up a bar stool and pour yourself a drink and join on!
> 
> *pours a round or rum and cokes for everyone* Hope ya'll are having a good weekend!



No rum for me, but I'm sure the  won't mind taking up my slack 

After the parade yesterday (which was not candy-less), we went to a chili cook-off (where I supplied mac-n-cheese since my kids aren't big chili eaters) and just generally got to hang out with friends   Today we are shooting for a quiet day, getting ready for our last 2 weeks of school before the (much anticipated) break.


----------



## bleukarma

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! We're definitely Disney loving and I'm sure we'll become friends soon enough  Pull up a bar stool and pour yourself a drink and join on!
> 
> *pours a round or rum and cokes for everyone* Hope ya'll are having a good weekend!



Thanks, I hope so!! No rum for me but I'll take a diet coke!

I'm enjoying a nice, lazy Sunday to get ready for the work week ahead. I helped a friend move across town yesterday so I need a lazy day today! Getting ready to watch the Sunday night shows.


----------



## Andrew015

Hey everyone.   Haven't been on much this past week.  Work has gotten a little crazy.    But glad to see some new faces, and that everyone seems to be doing well.   We've had some really nice weather (as far as Decembers in Cleveland go), so I've been spending more time outside than on the computer.

Productive weekend for me.   The yard is finally done for the season, all the leaves are up, all of my gas-powered toys are winterized, and Christmas lights are done.  Helped my brother get his new snow plow mounted on his pickup truck (hopefully, he doesn't need to use it anytime soon... yeah right), grocery shopped, cleaned, got a haircut (marine corp style)  , and I think that about sums it up! 

Welcome to all of the new folks to join the fun!   I think I even see some new Ohio-an's!


----------



## bleukarma

Andrew015 said:


> Hey everyone.   Haven't been on much this past week.  Work has gotten a little crazy.    But glad to see some new faces, and that everyone seems to be doing well.   We've had some really nice weather (as far as Decembers in Cleveland go), so I've been spending more time outside than on the computer.
> 
> Welcome to all of the new folks to join the fun!   I think I even see some new Ohio-an's!



My family lives in Cincinnati and my mom is trying to get me to come up for Christmas. It's too cold!!! I told her to come down here, it's way more fun and not as cold. Sadly, both of us have to work around the Christmas days so neither of us have time to travel. Glad to hear the weather is better. I went to the Rock and Roll hall of fame one time in winter and I swear it was the coldest weather I've ever been in!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> No rum for me, but I'm sure the  won't mind taking up my slack
> 
> After the parade yesterday (which was not candy-less), we went to a chili cook-off (where I supplied mac-n-cheese since my kids aren't big chili eaters) and just generally got to hang out with friends   Today we are shooting for a quiet day, getting ready for our last 2 weeks of school before the (much anticipated) break.



I'm sure he won't! haha.

Sounds like ya'll had a blast!



bleukarma said:


> Thanks, I hope so!! No rum for me but I'll take a diet coke!
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice, lazy Sunday to get ready for the work week ahead. I helped a friend move across town yesterday so I need a lazy day today! Getting ready to watch the Sunday night shows.



Coming your way! If ya hadn't figured out I'm the resident bartender/painter.  

Those days are always nice.  Moving sucks though!


----------



## Floydian

_<removes the invisibility cloak>_ I was never here...you never saw me_<scampers off into the darkness>_


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> No rum for me, but I'm sure the  won't mind taking up my slack



well if you insist.. I suppose there is no better man for the job.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> _<removes the invisibility cloak>_ I was never here...you never saw me_<scampers off into the darkness>_



Anyone see that guy running that way? 



MICKEY88 said:


> well if you insist.. I suppose there is no better man for the job.



 Of course there isn't!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.
> 
> For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.



Congrats Dave. . .glad you got what you were looking for. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Oh well, no big event for me today. Too many people to deal with. I'd do it in the future if I was one of the invited people, but crashing the party wasn't worth it.



Brad, my dear, don't make me come over there and give you a piece of my mind.


----------



## dismem98

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone see that guy running that way?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was streaking.....


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I have a feeling this is going to be a long week here at work!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.
> 
> For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.





Congrats!



bleukarma said:


> I hear that this is the place to be! Hope to meet some new Disney loving friends!!!



 to the group!   We always love having new people join us!



bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! We're definitely Disney loving and I'm sure we'll become friends soon enough  Pull up a bar stool and pour yourself a drink and join on!
> 
> *pours a round or rum and cokes for everyone* Hope ya'll are having a good weekend!



Wow!  Has our bartender returned to duty?!?!

sweet!   Pour me a drink.


----------



## MICKEY88

* Happy Birthday Walt !!!*,



Thank you for all you have given the World..


----------



## cmc08

Haven't been in here for a while now but thought I'd drop back in! 

We just had our first snow of the season over here in N.Ireland... Again it makes the news as everywhere grinds to a halt!  One of the airlines had their hands full at Belfast City Airport when their de-icing machines broke down and their early departures were all delayed!


----------



## Wasre

I guess I should pop back in before my next trip back down to the World.  Yes, I just got back from there and am going again in just over 6 weeks time.  I guess I just can't get enough of the place.  

So, what's good to drink in here.  I see the rum's gone....Why is the rum always gone?     Oh, that's why....


----------



## MICKEY88

Wasre said:


> So, what's good to drink in here.  I see the rum's gone....Why is the rum always gone?     Oh, that's why....



the rum is never really gone, the darn Pyrate just keeps it locked up and doesn't share..


----------



## MyMuse

taramoz said:


> Holy cow, I just looked, I leave in 16 days, woo hoo!



Well, yay!  I leave in 3 days now. 

Hopefully, the great temps will hold. Last year,I was freezing every limb off. 

Someone posted about stayng up for hours on end; my worst was 44 hours. I could not go to sleep the night before, had ot get up early for the flight and just stayed up. A friend of mine wanted to go to Jellyrolls the day I got in, hence the 44 hours. 

When I got back to my resort, I looked like hell froze over!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Well, yay!  I leave in 3 days now.
> 
> Hopefully, the great temps will hold. Last year,I was freezing every limb off.
> 
> Someone posted about stayng up for hours on end; my worst was 44 hours. I could not go to sleep the night before, had ot get up early for the flight and just stayed up. A friend of mine wanted to go to Jellyrolls the day I got in, hence the 44 hours.
> 
> When I got back to my resort, I looked like hell froze over!!!



The absolute worst for me was probably about 4-6hrs sleep in a 84hr period.

  I was working staff at a large Sci-fi/Fantasy/Gaming convention back home in Atlanta when I was 18.   Unfortunately,  I was basically pulling double duty that year.....  Convention staff... and also my company representative since I had talked them into sponsoring the convention track that year.

  needless to say,   a lot of details are kinda blurry....  but I do remember that towards the end of the period before I was finally kicked out of the room and forced to get some sleep I literally could no longer tell if I was awake or dreaming.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> The absolute worst for me was probably about 4-6hrs sleep in a 84hr period.
> 
> I was working staff at a large Sci-fi/Fantasy/Gaming convention back home in Atlanta when I was 18.   Unfortunately,  I was basically pulling double duty that year.....  Convention staff... and also my company representative since I had talked them into sponsoring the convention track that year.
> 
> needless to say,   a lot of details are kinda blurry....  but I do remember that towards the end of the period before I was finally kicked out of the room and forced to get some sleep I literally could no longer tell if I was awake or dreaming.



omgosh! that is rough. 

I always have the bad (or good, depending on how you look at it) to pack as much as possible in my disney trips. What I forget to schedule in, is sleep. 

I think I might have done the same this time - between D23 events, Moustacular, AllEars, WDW Today, DISPalooza for the private Harry Potter event, seeing my goddaughter...I fear I will have no sleep at all!!! 

And I still have to look for my vinylmations. 

Besides, all that, how is everyone doing?


----------



## NJDiva

hey my little jingle bells...
so I realized that I have been slacking on my posting but I have an excuse....I had to spend two days in Jersey Shore, PA (which is no where near any shore of NJ) to teach a class for my boss. then I got called onto an emergency response up in Towanda, PA (trust me, you want no part of being up there) this place was between NO and WHERE.  the response was supposed to occur on ......THANKSGIVING DAY!!!  so after I called the company that requested us every name in the book, I stayed in PA for most of Wednesday (yah know..the busiest travel day in the world...) only to find out that the response was canceled and I could go home. unfortunately I found this out at 1:00 in the afternoon. so what should have taken me 4 hrs to get home ended up being 6. it wasn't bumper to bumper complete stop traffic, it was just volume. so I spent most of my weekend getting re-aquainted with my bed.  the only time I left my house was to hang with my bff who had homemade egg nog.
fast forward to this weekend, I went into Princeton to visit a friend of mine that had surgery and laughed until I cried because he was so drugged and and would break out in random song. Sunday I took my Godchildren to see the Muppets and yes, I laughed way more than they did. 
I'm in a training class for the next 3 days (continuing education classes can be somewhat boring at times...) and as a matter of fact I should be doing my homework now. I just needed to check in and say hi to everyone including our new friends!
FYI, ladies, I have done not one ounce of shopping BUT!! I do have my outfit for my office party so I am at least good for that night.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey my little jingle bells...
> so I realized that I have been slacking on my posting but I have an excuse....I had to spend two days in Jersey Shore, PA (which is no where near any shore of NJ) to teach a class for my boss. then I got called onto an emergency response up in Towanda, PA (trust me, you want no part of being up there) this place was between NO and WHERE.  the response was supposed to occur on ......THANKSGIVING DAY!!!  so after I called the company that requested us every name in the book, I stayed in PA for most of Wednesday (yah know..the busiest travel day in the world...) only to find out that the response was canceled and I could go home. unfortunately I found this out at 1:00 in the afternoon. so what should have taken me 4 hrs to get home ended up being 6. it wasn't bumper to bumper complete stop traffic, it was just volume. so I spent most of my weekend getting re-aquainted with my bed.  the only time I left my house was to hang with my bff who had homemade egg nog.
> fast forward to this weekend, I went into Princeton to visit a friend of mine that had surgery and laughed until I cried because he was so drugged and and would break out in random song. Sunday I took my Godchildren to see the Muppets and yes, I laughed way more than they did.
> I'm in a training class for the next 3 days (continuing education classes can be somewhat boring at times...) and as a matter of fact I should be doing my homework now. I just needed to check in and say hi to everyone including our new friends!
> FYI, ladies, I have done not one ounce of shopping BUT!! I do have my outfit for my office party so I am at least good for that night.



The sad thing Is that I know EXACTLY where both Towanda and Jersey Shore are.   My Department handles the cable systems in Both areas.    (Actually....  Towanda is so Middle of nowhere we don't even have any Fiber running up that way,    so we are more like middlemen since it is a completely stand-alone system running off a national satellite platform.).


And Wednesday traffic was NUTS!  To make matters worse,   not only was there non-stop construction on the NJ Turnpike,  but the cops were out.   I still managed to make some good time (about 5hrs from my apt to my destination in CT),   but nowhere near as good of time as I'd normally be able to make.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congratulations!





DIS_MERI said:


> I remember you talking about wanting to move to FL, congrats!





nurse.darcy said:


> Congrats Dave. . .glad you got what you were looking for. . .





DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!




Thank you for your well wishes.  Hopefully after I get settled into my new home I will be able to spend a bit more time at my real "home," and meet more of my fellow Disboarders.




MICKEY88 said:


> * Happy Birthday Walt !!!*,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all you have given the World..



Let me join the party in celebrating Walt's birthday by toasting his memory with my glass of red wine this evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> Let me join the party in celebrating Walt's birthday by toasting his memory with my glass of red wine this evening.



I be raising a glass of Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum in honor of Walt..


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> The sad thing Is that I know EXACTLY where both Towanda and Jersey Shore are.   My Department handles the cable systems in Both areas.    (Actually....  Towanda is so Middle of nowhere we don't even have any Fiber running up that way,    so we are more like middlemen since it is a completely stand-alone system running off a national satellite platform.).
> 
> 
> And Wednesday traffic was NUTS!  To make matters worse,   not only was there non-stop construction on the NJ Turnpike,  but the cops were out.   I still managed to make some good time (about 5hrs from my apt to my destination in CT),   but nowhere near as good of time as I'd normally be able to make.



Unfortunately, I know where both of those places are...I have a "summer home/cabin" that is near Jersey Shore, so that area is very familiar with me.


----------



## NJDiva

1Grumpy9 said:


> Unfortunately, I know where both of those places are...I have a "summer home/cabin" that is near Jersey Shore, so that area is very familiar with me.



Yeah well I was hoping I didn't have to know it so well. The up side is that my boss is hiring someone to cover the area so I won't have to make as many trips there.
This week I'm in class so it's a little more relaxed than being in the field or my office although I will have to play catch up later....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I had a job interview yesterday and it went very well! They moved me on to the next phase of the interview process so they must have liked me!  I'm not getting my hopes up but it's looking very promising!


----------



## DCTooTall

I saw this article today and just knew I had to share it.

http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/vending-machines-sell-flats-000500350.html


A Vending machine that sells shoes.    With the Shoe addictions that seem so prevalent here I figured this would be a popular idea for this crowd.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Brad, my dear, don't make me come over there and give you a piece of my mind.



Are you sure you can spare it? 

But seriously, the parade taping was insanely crowded. Apparently they gave lots of premium viewing to invited guests. I don't remember the ways they got invited, but I wasn't one of 'em. If I could have a seat and a good view in some future year it might be fun just for the chance to get on national TV for a Disney event AND a holiday event all in one.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> But seriously, the parade taping was insanely crowded. Apparently they gave lots of premium viewing to invited guests. I don't remember the ways they got invited, but I wasn't one of 'em. If I could have a seat and a good view in some future year it might be fun just for the chance to get on national TV for a Disney event AND a holiday event all in one.



I can imagine it would be! That'd be cool to get the premium seating though!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.





Congrats!!



Wait.....

    Are you saying we will be without a bartender for New years!??!?   That's just wrong!!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.



That is soooooooo awesome Blue! you're going back to Cali, to Cali to Cali, your're going back to Cali....(sorry, was channeling LLCool J for a minute)
I'm sure we will be more than able to serve ourselves (although don't count on anything being replenished)
so excited for you, what a great way to end and start a year.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> Are you saying we will be without a bartender for New years!??!?   That's just wrong!!



Like you need one! I'm sure you can make LITs all by yourself!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> Are you saying we will be without a bartender for New years!??!?   That's just wrong!!



Haha I think ya'll can manage on your own 



NJDiva said:


> That is soooooooo awesome Blue! you're going back to Cali, to Cali to Cali, your're going back to Cali....(sorry, was channeling LLCool J for a minute)
> I'm sure we will be more than able to serve ourselves (although don't count on anything being replenished)
> so excited for you, what a great way to end and start a year.



Haha Thanks! 



NJDiva said:


> Like you need one! I'm sure you can make LITs all by yourself!



I'm sure he can!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.



congrats !!!!

don't worry the Rum is safe


----------



## DisneydaveCT

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.



Congratulations.

It sounds like you will be moving to Cali while I will be moving to Florida for our respective career moves.

Best of luck in the new job.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It sounds like you will be moving to Cali while I will be moving to Florida for our respective career moves.
> 
> Best of luck in the new job.



Oh, Dave...new job? Congrats.


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! I got the job in Cali!  I start In January! I'll be MIA here for a bit towards the end of December/beginning of January while I'm moving and getting settled in so ya'll will have to serve yourselves.  Just make sure if you finish a bottle you replenish it from the store room. Oh and don't drink all the rum while I'm gone either.



Congrats!



This bartending talk strikes me as funny, just now, because today I made plans to go visit my best friend.  Over Mardi Gras.  In New Orleans, lol.  I do have to admit that the last time I was in NO I was rather drunk, but this time I will sail through sober.  I also extended our June trip by a day on each end, so we will arrive on the 2nd (late) and leave on the 11th (early) and we are driving.  It's not quite 2K miles round-trip, but if I shoot for more interstate than hilly backroads, it gets pretty close. Not sure I trust mapquest, lol.  I had to laugh, the one place that DS wants to eat: Cinderella's Royal Table.  Actually, he tends to like expensive stuff, so I guess I shouldn't be that surprised   And, the one place my older DD wants is Crystal Palace.  Because she wants to eat at the place Pooh is at, not just stand in some line for him   Disney sure knows how to market their stuff   Less than 180 days, at least


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh, Dave...new job? Congrats.



Yes, I am joining the staff of the FSU Foundation in Tallahassee.  I am moving down to Florida at the end of this month.  Now I may be able to catch up with more of my fellow Dis friends.

Thanks for you congrats!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, I am joining the staff of the FSU Foundation in Tallahassee.  I am moving down to Florida at the end of this month.  Now I may be able to catch up with more of my fellow Dis friends.
> 
> Thanks for you congrats!



Working your way down the East Coast, eh? 

Yay!  You made it to sunny Florida! Golf all year round!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Great news, Brett!  Congratulations!  And congratulations to you, Dave, one of these days I hope to be joining you.  Temps up here took a big drop last night, along with a lot of wind.  Now I have a tree to cut up in my yard.  Luckily it missed the house.


----------



## bleukarma

Congrats on everyone's new jobs!!!

I just have to get through 2 more days of my job and then my first Candlelight Processional on Saturday and then a friend's wedding at the Florida Aquarium on Sunday.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Like you need one! I'm sure you can make LITs all by yourself!



Too complicated.

  If i'm gonna be making myself a drink,  I'll stick to the SoCo and Coke's.  If I'm mixing I prefer to stick to a 2 ingredient beverage.   Less likely to screw it up once you've had a few.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> congrats !!!!
> 
> don't worry the Rum is safe



Thanks! 

I'm sure you'll take great care of it while I'm gone 



DisneydaveCT said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> It sounds like you will be moving to Cali while I will be moving to Florida for our respective career moves.
> 
> Best of luck in the new job.



Thanks!

Congratulations to you as well! I'd prefer to be moving to Orlando but I'll take So.Cal. Disneyland is Walt's park anyways haha

Likewise.



DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> This bartending talk strikes me as funny, just now, because today I made plans to go visit my best friend.  Over Mardi Gras.  In New Orleans, lol.  I do have to admit that the last time I was in NO I was rather drunk, but this time I will sail through sober.  I also extended our June trip by a day on each end, so we will arrive on the 2nd (late) and leave on the 11th (early) and we are driving.  It's not quite 2K miles round-trip, but if I shoot for more interstate than hilly backroads, it gets pretty close. Not sure I trust mapquest, lol.  I had to laugh, the one place that DS wants to eat: Cinderella's Royal Table.  Actually, he tends to like expensive stuff, so I guess I shouldn't be that surprised   And, the one place my older DD wants is Crystal Palace.  Because she wants to eat at the place Pooh is at, not just stand in some line for him   Disney sure knows how to market their stuff   Less than 180 days, at least



Thanks!

Haha Best of luck on that plan. 



ahoff said:


> Great news, Brett!  Congratulations!  And congratulations to you, Dave, one of these days I hope to be joining you.  Temps up here took a big drop last night, along with a lot of wind.  Now I have a tree to cut up in my yard.  Luckily it missed the house.



Thanks!

Sounds like you really lucked out with that tree!



bleukarma said:


> Congrats on everyone's new jobs!!!
> 
> I just have to get through 2 more days of my job and then my first Candlelight Processional on Saturday and then a friend's wedding at the Florida Aquarium on Sunday.  Woohoo!!!



Thanks 

I've always wanted to do Candelight Processional. One day I'll make it down there for it.



DCTooTall said:


> Too complicated.
> 
> If i'm gonna be making myself a drink,  I'll stick to the SoCo and Coke's.  If I'm mixing I prefer to stick to a 2 ingredient beverage.   Less likely to screw it up once you've had a few.



Dude, It's really not that complicated. lol. Its the same basic liquors as an Adios, a Long Beach, and a few others.



I officially accepted their offer today. Now to just wait on the background check and drug test. I'll start either January 2nd or 16th. Depends entirely on when the background check comes back.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Congrats to Bluedevilinaz and DisneyDaveCT on the upcoming jobs and moves.  Good luck.  Meeting up with some fellow dissers tomorrow night for Osbourne lights. Had an absolute ball at the wedding this past weekend.  Promised to post a pic so here is one of me and Tony and one of me and the Bride at the Illuminations Dessert Party. . .











PS, the little guy in the pic is the bride's son.

Oh, and a bonus pic. . .My guy and me at the wedding. . .






Oh, and I forgot to post one of the bride and groom. . .lol.  






Happy viewing all. . .

I think it was probably the best wedding I have ever been to.  I knew pretty much everyone and had an absolute ball.  It sure was great to see old friends. And yes, the pics are not perfect but I am not a photographer and these were taken with camera phones. . .lol. Hugs all.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Dude, It's really not that complicated. lol. Its the same basic liquors as an Adios, a Long Beach, and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> I officially accepted their offer today. Now to just wait on the background check and drug test. I'll start either January 2nd or 16th. Depends entirely on when the background check comes back.



Heh...  Still too complicated for me.   Especcially drunk/tipsy me.   And with as strong as I like my drinks,   I'm safer sticking to rum and cokes or soco and cokes.  (and since we have a pirate who took all the rum "to keep it safe",  I'm stuck with the soco.).

 Less ingredients,   less likelihood of a bad mix.


And a background check.   Damn!  knew there was going to be a catch.

QUICK EVERBODY!   Hide all the incriminating evidence!   We want him to get the job!


----------



## Dses

Scatter!


----------



## DCTooTall

Dses said:


> Scatter!






  I seriously have watched too much Shameless over the past year while working overnights.   Somehow upon reading that I literally heard Frank with his thick drunken slur/accent yelling it.

 (The Original British version of the show... not the US version)


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Heh...  Still too complicated for me.   Especcially drunk/tipsy me.   And with as strong as I like my drinks,   I'm safer sticking to rum and cokes or soco and cokes.  (and since we have a pirate who took all the rum "to keep it safe",  I'm stuck with the soco.).
> 
> Less ingredients,   less likelihood of a bad mix.
> 
> 
> And a background check.   Damn!  knew there was going to be a catch.
> 
> QUICK EVERBODY!   Hide all the incriminating evidence!   We want him to get the job!



Touche'

Hahaha right?


----------



## RadicalDreamer

Hi! I'm new and stuff! Just thought I'd drop by here and see what's up...maybe meet some awesome friends? =)

Sorry if I'm interrupting a conversation by the way!! I didn't mean to o.o;;


----------



## NJDiva

RadicalDreamer said:


> Hi! I'm new and stuff! Just thought I'd drop by here and see what's up...maybe meet some awesome friends? =)
> 
> Sorry if I'm interrupting a conversation by the way!! I didn't mean to o.o;;



you are never interrupting! Welcome to the party! you will find that we have ADD with regard to conversations, so just grab a drink and jump on in.


----------



## DCTooTall

RadicalDreamer said:


> Hi! I'm new and stuff! Just thought I'd drop by here and see what's up...maybe meet some awesome friends? =)
> 
> Sorry if I'm interrupting a conversation by the way!! I didn't mean to o.o;;



 to the group!

  As the Diva said....  when we get going,  You'll find that we can jump topics 3 or 4 times within a single page.    Noone can every interrupt a conversation we are in the middle of,    and we always enjoy having fresh meat...er...   New People...  Join in the fun!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm safer sticking to rum and cokes or soco and cokes.  (and since we have a pirate who took all the rum "to keep it safe",  I'm stuck with the soco.).



I just picked up some Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum on the way home from work, would you like a cherry coke..


----------



## Floydian

Spent the day running all over Epcot with about 200 crazy Disney fans. Starting the day tomorrow at 7:30am at MK doing some stuff with the folks from Touringplans.com before seeing how much time I can manage to spend there with more of those crazy folks before my body gives out. It's already very unhappy with me tonight.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I just picked up some Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum on the way home from work, would you like a cherry coke..


----------



## MICKEY88

Floydian said:


> Spent the day running all over Epcot with about 200 crazy Disney fans. Starting the day tomorrow at 7:30am at MK doing some stuff with the folks from Touringplans.com before seeing how much time I can manage to spend there with more of those crazy folks before my body gives out. It's already very unhappy with me tonight.



good luck


----------



## RadicalDreamer

NJDiva said:


> you are never interrupting! Welcome to the party! you will find that we have ADD with regard to conversations, so just grab a drink and jump on in.



Oh! Good to know! Haha =)


----------



## Floydian

MICKEY88 said:


> good luck



Thanks. It's gonna be a multiple Vicodin day for sure, but "have cane will travel...slowly!"


----------



## Andrew015

Hey everyone!   

Just checking in to wish everyone a happy Saturday.  I'm happy to report that my Christmas tree is finally up, and the house is looking quite festive.   I'm definitely on board with our resident Pirate / bartender in enjoying a rum & coke by the fire admiring all of my hard work. 

In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly 

So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## DIS_MERI

RadicalDreamer said:


> Hi! I'm new and stuff! Just thought I'd drop by here and see what's up...maybe meet some awesome friends? =)
> 
> Sorry if I'm interrupting a conversation by the way!! I didn't mean to o.o;;



I see the welcoming committee has gotten to you already   And, yeah, definitely don't worry about interrupting, or keeping up on conversations.  Just jump in whenever and wherever, and feel free to start your own as well 



MICKEY88 said:


> I just picked up some Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum on the way home from work, would you like a cherry coke..



Did I really just hear the  offer to share rum   You must be some kind of Prince, there, DC.



Floydian said:


> Spent the day running all over Epcot with about 200 crazy Disney fans. Starting the day tomorrow at 7:30am at MK doing some stuff with the folks from Touringplans.com before seeing how much time I can manage to spend there with more of those crazy folks before my body gives out. It's already very unhappy with me tonight.



That sounds like a blast!  Hope you have/had more than enough fun to make up for the pain 



Andrew015 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to wish everyone a happy Saturday.  I'm happy to report that my Christmas tree is finally up, and the house is looking quite festive.   I'm definitely on board with our resident Pirate / bartender in enjoying a rum & coke by the fire admiring all of my hard work.
> 
> In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly
> 
> So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!


Congrats on the tree and on the DVC!  Before you know it, you'll be hearing "Welcome home" 



I have been having an exciting weekend researching and purchasing homeschool curriculum.  I know, you are all terribly jealous


----------



## Floydian

Back from a long day at MK. Among other things, we managed to do the following rides between 8am-10am...in order...

Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Carrousel, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Big Thunder Mountain.

The longest wait was 6 minutes for Dumbo. The rest were all walk-on. Rope drop for a rare 8am opening is awesome!

Oh, and I think we got 224 people on Carousel of Progress.


----------



## Bekki24

Hey everyone!  My name is Bekki and I'm new too 
I'm excited to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Andrew015 said:


> In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly
> 
> So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!



Congrats on the DVC Andrew!  Did you hear about the new DVC they're going to be adding at the Grand Floridian?  I know there were some rumblings but we got the DVC members email confirming it. 



Floydian said:


> Back from a long day at MK. Among other things, we managed to do the following rides between 8am-10am...in order...
> 
> Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Carrousel, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Big Thunder Mountain.
> 
> The longest wait was 6 minutes for Dumbo. The rest were all walk-on. Rope drop for a rare 8am opening is awesome!
> 
> Oh, and I think we got 224 people on Carousel of Progress.



Early opening is awesome, isn't it?  We always do rope drop or EMH and it's always worked out well for us.  A couple years ago when Dad and I were there the MK actually opened at 7 am.   It was still dark when we got up to head to the park but it was great-there was hardly anybody there!  I'm actually hoping there will be one day like that when we go again next April. 


As for my weekend, it's been OK.  Went to the mall for a little bit with my mom and sister (it was insanely busy, not surprisingly) and just got back from a basketball game.  I'm counting down the days until winter break now.  But I am looking forward to the holiday concerts this week at school!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Did I really just hear the  offer to share rum   You must be some kind of Prince, there, DC.




he is more than just a Prince, he's a member of my crew, I do share  my Rum with my  crew members.._I don't want to risk a mutiny.._


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> Back from a long day at MK. Among other things, we managed to do the following rides between 8am-10am...in order...
> 
> Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Carrousel, Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Big Thunder Mountain.
> 
> The longest wait was 6 minutes for Dumbo. The rest were all walk-on. Rope drop for a rare 8am opening is awesome!
> 
> Oh, and I think we got 224 people on Carousel of Progress.



That's a hell of a feat to accomplish that many rides in 2 hours!

224 people on CoP is impressive!



Bekki24 said:


> Hey everyone!  My name is Bekki and I'm new too
> I'm excited to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend!



Welcome! Feel free to pour yourself a drink and join in! 

My weekend is going good so far. Got the exhaust welded back on my car. Gonna help some friends out tomorrow. I am coming down with a cold/sinus infection so it's kinda kicking my behind.



MICKEY88 said:


> he is more than just a Prince, he's a member of my crew, I do share  my Rum with my  crew members.._I don't want to risk a mutiny.._



So am I part of this crew then? hahaha


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> So am I part of this crew then? hahaha




nope, to be a member of my crew, you must wear a pirate hat and let me take your photo


----------



## Andrew015

wdwgirl03 said:


> Congrats on the DVC Andrew!  Did you hear about the new DVC they're going to be adding at the Grand Floridian?  I know there were some rumblings but we got the DVC members email confirming it.



Hey stranger 

I did hear about the DVC Grand Floridian rumors some time ago, and am glad to see it's finally out in the open.  I caught a thread about it on the DVC boards earlier this week.    I'm definitely looking forward to checking it out, provided that the point requirements aren't through the roof.   How have you been, and what's new for you?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> nope, to be a member of my crew, you must wear a pirate hat and let me take your photo



Hmm.... I think we'll be able to manage that at some point.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! Been catching up on the thread. Congratulations Andrew on joining DVC! I've never stayed at wilderness lodge, but it's on my Disney bucket list. 

So have we settled on October for our meet? I know we were talking about it, but the subject sort of died off... 

How are everybody's holidays going? I have one more week of school. Shouldn't be too bad, mostly crowd control. We finished all the hard stuff last week. I took DS2 to see Santa yesterday and the whole way there he was all Santa, Santa, Santa. So I sit him down on santa's lap and what do I get? The huge sad face! You know, the one where the corners of his mouth go way down. Honestly, it was pretty funny. Oh well, maybe next year...


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

Hey y'all, I'm Ruthie.  I'm hoping it's okay if I join this single social club thingy?    I hope everyone has been having an awesome weekend!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> Hey y'all, I'm Ruthie.  I'm hoping it's okay if I join this single social club thingy?    I hope everyone has been having an awesome weekend!



Of course it is! Welcome! Pull up a bar stool, pour yourself a drink and join in the conversation!


----------



## erinscreen

I just discovered this thread--yes. I have the terrible problem of being the only one of my friends who enjoys Disney and I can never get anyone to go with me. I am joining.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> Hey y'all, I'm Ruthie.  I'm hoping it's okay if I join this single social club thingy?    I hope everyone has been having an awesome weekend!



Welcome!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

erinscreen said:


> I just discovered this thread--yes. I have the terrible problem of being the only one of my friends who enjoys Disney and I can never get anyone to go with me. I am joining.



Welcome!


----------



## Floydian

Another busy day (that's 4 in a row, which is three more than I usually have in a whole month)! 

Started with a live show of the DISUnplugged Podcast, where I was able to finally meet Pete in person and once I introduced myself, he restrained himself from smacking me in the head.  I also saw MaryJo there, whom I first met in person many years ago at a Disneyland meet (way back when I was happily married). P.S. She gives gooood hugs.  Then I won the shoes of podcast member Julie Martin!  Ok, not her actual shoes, but a gift card for some of my own. Never heard of Sanuk before, but she swears they're comfy. Too bad I don't know anyone who likes shoes...

Then off to Epcot where I ran into Dan Murphy completely out of the blue, spent some time walking and chatting and socializing with more AllEars folks before racing home to beat yet another rain storm.

I'm really hoping I managed to lose more than .3 pounds over these 4 days, since I think I clocked 15-20 miles of walking.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Welcome to the newbies!  I've posted on the DIS for a while but am still relatively new on this board. 



Andrew015 said:


> Hey stranger
> 
> I did hear about the DVC Grand Floridian rumors some time ago, and am glad to see it's finally out in the open.  I caught a thread about it on the DVC boards earlier this week.    I'm definitely looking forward to checking it out, provided that the point requirements aren't through the roof.   How have you been, and what's new for you?



It'll be interesting to see how the GF turns out.  Guess that'll be another resort to add to my list (even though it might be a while before I'd be able to stay there-according to the email there are only going to be 147 units).  Still hoping they'll just finish off the monorail loop and add DVC at the Polynesian. 

Not much new here- I've been busy with school and going to basketball games.  I am looking forward to winter break and then my sister coming home from the CP!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Another busy day (that's 4 in a row, which is three more than I usually have in a whole month)!
> 
> Started with a live show of the DISUnplugged Podcast, where I was able to finally meet Pete in person and once I introduced myself, he restrained himself from smacking me in the head.  I also saw MaryJo there, whom I first met in person many years ago at a Disneyland meet (way back when I was happily married). P.S. She gives gooood hugs.  Then I won the shoes of podcast member Julie Martin!  Ok, not her actual shoes, but a gift card for some of my own. Never heard of Sanuk before, but she swears they're comfy. Too bad I don't know anyone who likes shoes...
> 
> Then off to Epcot where I ran into Dan Murphy completely out of the blue, spent some time walking and chatting and socializing with more AllEars folks before racing home to beat yet another rain storm.
> 
> I'm really hoping I managed to lose more than .3 pounds over these 4 days, since I think I clocked 15-20 miles of walking.



Brad, Sanuk makes some of the most comfy flip flops. . .lol.  Sorry you did mention those that don't like shoes, but ya know. . .lol.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Brad, Sanuk makes some of the most comfy flip flops. . .lol.  Sorry you did mention those that don't like shoes, but ya know. . .lol.



Aha, flip flops. Figures you'd know about them! 

And according to my scale, in all of those visits, being pretty good about what I ate, and almost doing a marathon worth of walking, this morning my scale reports that....I gained 1.5 lbs. Stupid scale, stupid energy, stupid Judy.


----------



## dismem98

Floydian said:


> Aha, flip flops. Figures you'd know about them!
> 
> And according to my scale, in all of those visits, being pretty good about what I ate, and almost doing a marathon worth of walking, this morning my scale reports that....I gained 1.5 lbs. Stupid scale, stupid energy, stupid Judy.





Don't weigh yourself....go with how better you feel or how your clothes fit.


Glad you had a blast this past week.  It's been cold and yucky here.....
I need some sun and warm weather!!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

What a sucky weekend!!!  

I ended up getting sick on Thursday night and spent all day Friday on the couch YUCK!!!  Luckily it has passed (thinking it was food poisoning) and I am working myself back to normal (if any of my friends can consider me normal...LOL).

Busy week this week for me.  Tomorrow I have a Holiday dinner meeting, Wednesday is my birthday dinner with my parents, then two days rest and a full weekend of hockey games to go see...CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## bleukarma

I'm here at work trying to recover from a busy, busy weekend. Saturday I got to see Neil Patrick Harris narrate the Candlelight Processional and it was awesome! Then last night I was out way too late at a friend's wedding at the Florida Aquarium. I need a vacation from my weekend! Luckily I finished up my Christmas shopping while I was over at WDW on Saturday. Now I just have to wrap everything...


----------



## DCTooTall

Andrew015 said:


> In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly
> 
> So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!



  Congrats on the DVC!  I'll let you in on a little secret...    Offering up some extra crash space to the 's here at Disney seems to work wonders.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Did I really just hear the  offer to share rum   You must be some kind of Prince, there, DC.



 I think maybe the  Just realizes that this prince has some sort of crazy ability to get the 's and wenches to make trips to PA or arrange other meets that the  can then use to add to his crew.     It's a respect thing.



(or... maybe it is just the fear of mutiny that he mentioned....    )



Bekki24 said:


> Hey everyone!  My name is Bekki and I'm new too
> I'm excited to get to know some fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend!



 to the group!   Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in.


My weekend was going pretty good until Sunday afternoon when my cold decided to graduate into a potential full fledged man-cold.    bleh.   I HATE being sick.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! Been catching up on the thread. Congratulations Andrew on joining DVC! I've never stayed at wilderness lodge, but it's on my Disney bucket list.
> 
> So have we settled on October for our meet? I know we were talking about it, but the subject sort of died off...
> 
> How are everybody's holidays going? I have one more week of school. Shouldn't be too bad, mostly crowd control. We finished all the hard stuff last week. I took DS2 to see Santa yesterday and the whole way there he was all Santa, Santa, Santa. So I sit him down on santa's lap and what do I get? The huge sad face! You know, the one where the corners of his mouth go way down. Honestly, it was pretty funny. Oh well, maybe next year...



 I Think October was the winner due to F&W.    

And maybe he was just sad because he wanted to see Santa,   not the stupid guy at the mall dressed in the Santa Suit.   There's a difference.




sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> Hey y'all, I'm Ruthie.  I'm hoping it's okay if I join this single social club thingy?    I hope everyone has been having an awesome weekend!





erinscreen said:


> I just discovered this thread--yes. I have the terrible problem of being the only one of my friends who enjoys Disney and I can never get anyone to go with me. I am joining.



 to the group ladies!   We always love having more fresh faces around here to join in our fun and scheming.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!



  Hmmm....   Weak.     If you are going to "Welcome!" someone,   you need to do it in proper SSC style....



You should know better.  



Floydian said:


> Started with a live show of the DISUnplugged Podcast, where I was able to finally meet Pete in person and once I introduced myself, he restrained himself from smacking me in the head.  I also saw MaryJo there, whom I first met in person many years ago at a Disneyland meet (way back when I was happily married). P.S. She gives gooood hugs.  Then I won the shoes of podcast member Julie Martin!  Ok, not her actual shoes, but a gift card for some of my own. Never heard of Sanuk before, but she swears they're comfy. Too bad I don't know anyone who likes shoes...



 Wait...  You've been around here long enough,  and don't think you know anybody who likes shoes?!    Have you MET any of the women of the SSC?  (or the  for that matter...)




Floydian said:


> Aha, flip flops. Figures you'd know about them!
> 
> And according to my scale, in all of those visits, being pretty good about what I ate, and almost doing a marathon worth of walking, this morning my scale reports that....I gained 1.5 lbs. Stupid scale, stupid energy, stupid Judy.



 Funny thing....   Go to the gym and you'll discover that even though you are slimming down,   you'll gain weight.   It's all because the muscle is denser than the fat... weighing more while taking up less space.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I think maybe the  Just realizes that this prince has some sort of crazy ability to get the 's and wenches to make trips to PA or arrange other meets that the  can then use to add to his crew.     It's a respect thing.
> (or... maybe it is just the fear of mutiny that he mentioned....    )...  2.You've been around here long enough,  and don't think you know anybody who likes shoes?!    Have you MET any of the women of the SSC?  (or the  for that matter...)
> .



1. if you have had any wenches make trips to PA, you are holding out on me, I have only met Princesses and The Diva.

2.


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm liking the influx of new Wenches... umm ...I mean Princesses to the club..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. if you have had any wenches make trips to PA, you are holding out on me, I have only met Princesses and The Diva.
> 
> 2.



As my 's under-handle quote says....

Love the PRINCESS; appreciate the WENCH


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> As my 's under-handle quote says....
> 
> Love the PRINCESS; appreciate the WENCH



Aye, see that's were you be confused,

a True Pirate Wench, has no LAdy in her at all...savvy ??


----------



## erinscreen

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm liking the influx of new Wenches... umm ...I mean Princesses to the club..



Ha! Of course!


----------



## MICKEY88

erinscreen said:


> Ha! Of course!



so are you a wench or a Princess


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> so are you a wench or a Princess



well you know what I am.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   Weak.     If you are going to "Welcome!" someone,   you need to do it in proper SSC style....
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.



I think it's pretty good that I'm on here greeting anybody at all, I've been so busy this fall...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> well you know what I am.....



You're a DIVA! That's a category of its own.  A totally awesome one by the way.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're a DIVA! That's a category of its own.  A totally awesome one by the way.



awwww....

ok so like we always do, we need to pick up the discussion of our October meet. I just got an offer to go to the Canary Islands for 2 weeks in October so I'm trying to figure out how to get down to the World AND go on this cruise. I will make it happen! so I need my SSC buddies to help me out. chances are I will fly down for the weekend and depending on when I have to be in the UK, I'll get to see all of you


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> awwww....
> 
> ok so like we always do, we need to pick up the discussion of our October meet. I just got an offer to go to the Canary Islands for 2 weeks in October so I'm trying to figure out how to get down to the World AND go on this cruise. I will make it happen! so I need my SSC buddies to help me out. chances are I will fly down for the weekend and depending on when I have to be in the UK, I'll get to see all of you



OMG, we do need to get this conversation going, I am totally slacking as the planner.  I have to get my life to slow down so I am not such a stranger!  Get me up to speed on what we have talked about for October, have we narrowed a time frame down?


----------



## taramoz

Andrew015 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to wish everyone a happy Saturday.  I'm happy to report that my Christmas tree is finally up, and the house is looking quite festive.   I'm definitely on board with our resident Pirate / bartender in enjoying a rum & coke by the fire admiring all of my hard work.
> 
> In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly
> 
> So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!



Popping in to say congrats on this, huge news!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Looks like DF and I are going to Houston for Christmas to be with her family. This should be interesting. haha. Lets hope I survive! XD


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> OMG, we do need to get this conversation going, I am totally slacking as the planner.  I have to get my life to slow down so I am not such a stranger!  Get me up to speed on what we have talked about for October, have we narrowed a time frame down?



well if memory serves me correctly, we picked October since there's F&W and MNSSHP going on. it was just a matter of WHEN we wanted to go. I did suggest any week but Halloween week since it does tend to get crowded closer to the holiday....that's where we left it. I really think it comes down to people looking at schedules and school dates to figure out when the best time to go is.


----------



## ahoff

Also in October is the W&D Half, which I hope to be doing again.  Which this year will be on the 29th of September, though I don't think it has been announced officially yet.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> well you know what I am.....



of course, that's why I stated this in an earlier post..





> 1. if you have had any wenches make trips to PA, you are holding out on me, I have only met Princesses and The Diva.



you aren't just a Diva, you are *The Diva*


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> OMG, we do need to get this conversation going, I am totally slacking as the planner.  I have to get my life to slow down so I am not such a stranger!  Get me up to speed on what we have talked about for October, have we narrowed a time frame down?



As far as I recall,  the only decision was October for F&W.  Beyond that,  we didn't pinpoint any particular time in October.

   Soooo.... It looks like the Diva may have the biggest potential conflict,   SOOOO....   DIVA!  When is your trip gonna end up being? 



  my biggest desires/plans for the trip would be F&W and HHN at Uni since I had so much fun there this year....  but that leaves things pretty open.


----------



## erinscreen

MICKEY88 said:


> so are you a wench or a Princess



Well definitely not a princess! So I guess that leaves....


----------



## MICKEY88

erinscreen said:


> Well definitely not a princess! So I guess that leaves....



Aye.. that's what the Pyrate likes to hear


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> As far as I recall,  the only decision was October for F&W.  Beyond that,  we didn't pinpoint any particular time in October.
> 
> Soooo.... It looks like the Diva may have the biggest potential conflict,   SOOOO....   DIVA!  When is your trip gonna end up being?
> 
> 
> 
> my biggest desires/plans for the trip would be F&W and HHN at Uni since I had so much fun there this year....  but that leaves things pretty open.



the trip is from 10/22-11/3 so I would probably have to fly out the 20th (Sat) or 21st to be in the UK in time to sail. so for me, I would be in FL 10/17 (Wed) to Saturday. so hopefully I could see some of you down there...and it's early enough to not be extremely crowded for MNSSHP or F&W.
again, if it doesn't work out for me to be there when you all want to go, I'm sure I'll find you at some point of the year.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> the trip is from 10/22-11/3 so I would probably have to fly out the 20th (Sat) or 21st to be in the UK in time to sail. so for me, I would be in FL 10/17 (Wed) to Saturday. so hopefully I could see some of you down there...and it's early enough to not be extremely crowded for MNSSHP or F&W.
> again, if it doesn't work out for me to be there when you all want to go, I'm sure I'll find you at some point of the year.



Anybody know when "hell week" is supposed to be next year?  (I think local schools get out mid-oct for a week.  I know I've heard that it can really impact HHN crowds)


What's the possibility for a earlier weekend trip?  or a full week in Florida before jumping to the UK?   Somehow it just doesn't seem right having a SSC meet without the Diva...


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody know when "hell week" is supposed to be next year?  (I think local schools get out mid-oct for a week.  I know I've heard that it can really impact HHN crowds)
> 
> 
> What's the possibility for a earlier weekend trip?  or a full week in Florida before jumping to the UK?   Somehow it just doesn't seem right having a SSC meet without the Diva...



I think you are referring to Fall break for the local schools, I was told they plan it with Columbus day.


----------



## ortholablady

So I guess this is as good a place as any to say hi and introduce myself.  I'm Cathy and have been around here for a while but mostly posting on the TR boards.  I'm finding myself sort of solo these days as my trip companion for the last 7 years or so my DS is off to college in Boston.  I've taken a couple trips by myself but do meet up with my brother and nephew who live in FL.  I'm separated from my DH for the last 3 years but that's another whole story.  Not looking for a matchup just people with the same crazy addiction as me.  
This is me and my best friend and neighbor.  Had to post this one because it's a   photo of me that I don't hate. haha!  I'm on the right holding the raincoat. And omg did not plan the matching shoes.  This is in Rhode Island and she was there before me.  Stopped in a liquor store there and had the guy selling us some wine tell us it was adorable that our shoes matched.  He had an adorable Australian accent but I don't want to  know what he was thinking.  So anyway that's me and I have another trip coming up jan 29 - feb 4.  I am spending the week with my brother and my nephew when he's not in school but if anyone is around maybe we can say hello and have a drink.  I notice there is some drinking going on around here.  Haha! Cheers!


----------



## ahoff

Didn't the B-52's have a line about matching shoes?  Oh, wait, that was 'matching towels'...  Welcome to the group, and hi to a fellow NY'er.


----------



## emcclay

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody know when "hell week" is supposed to be next year?  (I think local schools get out mid-oct for a week.  I know I've heard that it can really impact HHN crowds)
> 
> 
> What's the possibility for a earlier weekend trip?  or a full week in Florida before jumping to the UK?   Somehow it just doesn't seem right having a SSC meet without the Diva...



I made the mistake of planning my last trip during "hell week" because my birthday falls on the 12th.  Never again! The only time we didn't have to wait 20+ minutes for a ride was during MNSSHP party when everyone was watching the second run of the parade.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody know when "hell week" is supposed to be next year?  (I think local schools get out mid-oct for a week.  I know I've heard that it can really impact HHN crowds)
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I have seen the crowds the week of Columbus day...not only the schools on Fall break for a week, but also it's Canada's Thanksgiving...so a lot of them also head to WDW.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I think you are referring to Fall break for the local schools, I was told they plan it with Columbus day.



 that would be it....



ortholablady said:


> So I guess this is as good a place as any to say hi and introduce myself.  I'm Cathy and have been around here for a while but mostly posting on the TR boards.  I'm finding myself sort of solo these days as my trip companion for the last 7 years or so my DS is off to college in Boston.  I've taken a couple trips by myself but do meet up with my brother and nephew who live in FL.  I'm separated from my DH for the last 3 years but that's another whole story.  Not looking for a matchup just people with the same crazy addiction as me.
> This is me and my best friend and neighbor.  Had to post this one because it's a   photo of me that I don't hate. haha!  I'm on the right holding the raincoat. And omg did not plan the matching shoes.  This is in Rhode Island and she was there before me.  Stopped in a liquor store there and had the guy selling us some wine tell us it was adorable that our shoes matched.  He had an adorable Australian accent but I don't want to  know what he was thinking.  So anyway that's me and I have another trip coming up jan 29 - feb 4.  I am spending the week with my brother and my nephew when he's not in school but if anyone is around maybe we can say hello and have a drink.  I notice there is some drinking going on around here.  Haha! Cheers!



 to the group!  Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!





emcclay said:


> I made the mistake of planning my last trip during "hell week" because my birthday falls on the 12th.  Never again! The only time we didn't have to wait 20+ minutes for a ride was during MNSSHP party when everyone was watching the second run of the parade.





wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I have seen the crowds the week of Columbus day...not only the schools on Fall break for a week, but also it's Canada's Thanksgiving...so a lot of them also head to WDW.



That would be it!


So yup... we want to avoid that week.   Crowds will be nuts....  and after doing oct 1st this year and the 40th, and then Jersey week...  I think I'm done with the crowds.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody know when "hell week" is supposed to be next year?  (I think local schools get out mid-oct for a week.  I know I've heard that it can really impact HHN crowds)
> 
> 
> What's the possibility for a earlier weekend trip?  or a full week in Florida before jumping to the UK?   Somehow it just doesn't seem right having a SSC meet without the Diva...



the cruise is 2 weeks long, there's no way I could take 3 weeks of vacation at one time a weekend may work although again I'm not able to do it the weekend of the 13th so it's either the weekend of the 6th or the 20th for me. again, you can really plan the trip without me, I just seem to be making it harder for everyone one to plan. I'm just one person, and if the majority of the group can go another week, then so be it. you all know I would LOVE to hang with you, but I certainly don't want to make it complicated.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> the cruise is 2 weeks long, there's no way I could take 3 weeks of vacation at one time a weekend may work although again I'm not able to do it the weekend of the 13th so it's either the weekend of the 6th or the 20th for me. again, you can really plan the trip without me, I just seem to be making it harder for everyone one to plan. I'm just one person, and if the majority of the group can go another week, then so be it. you all know I would LOVE to hang with you, but I certainly don't want to make it complicated.




Weekend of the 6th sounds nice.    I kinda like the idea of early in the month when crowds are likely to be smaller....


  Oh...  btw...


HAPPY HUMP-Day everyone!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Weekend of the 6th sounds nice.    I kinda like the idea of early in the month when crowds are likely to be smaller....
> 
> 
> Oh...  btw...
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP-Day everyone!



I have never gotten to experience really light crowds (always go when school is out), I would love to try it!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Just taking a break from packing for my big move to Florida later this month to say Hi to everyone.  I am also wondering who might be visiting WDW for MLK weekend?  That will likely be my first visit to WDW as a new Floridian.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> Just taking a break from packing for my big move to Florida later this month to say Hi to everyone.  I am also wondering who might be visiting WDW for MLK weekend?  That will likely be my first visit to WDW as a new Floridian.



I'll just miss you. Down with my family for marathon weekend, heading home on Tuesday.


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> Weekend of the 6th sounds nice.    I kinda like the idea of early in the month when crowds are likely to be smaller....
> 
> 
> Oh...  btw...
> 
> 
> HAPPY HUMP-Day everyone!






Just remember the weekend of the 6th in Oct starts the weekend of Columbus day and hell week...just saying


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> I'll just miss you. Down with my family for marathon weekend, heading home on Tuesday.



Too bad.  It would have been nice to catch up with you again.  Maybe when you are down for a future trip.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> Too bad.  It would have been nice to catch up with you again.  Maybe when you are down for a future trip.



Sure, my mother lives there now so I'll be down even more often.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://azstarnet.com/news/local/wou...cle_4d5e439b-3b65-538b-a140-88ed3c165623.html

Kinda scary when this is happening less than a mile from my house!


----------



## taramoz

I leave for my Christmas trip tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## dismem98

taramoz said:


> I leave for my Christmas trip tomorrow, so excited!





Have a blast!!!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> I leave for my Christmas trip tomorrow, so excited!



Woo Hoo!!
wish I was going with you, I would love the break from here....


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I have never gotten to experience really light crowds (always go when school is out), I would love to try it!



 Being able to walk on most things is great!   The only downside is that the parks can close earlier,  which means you then need to find something to do in the evening...

...  of course... that's not always a down side.  



dismem98 said:


> Just remember the weekend of the 6th in Oct starts the weekend of Columbus day and hell week...just saying



 Doh!      Well....  I'd probably come down the weekend prior and leave after the weekend of the 6th....  BUT....      come on people...   Make suggestions... when is good for you?




taramoz said:


> I leave for my Christmas trip tomorrow, so excited!



 lucky....


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I leave for my Christmas trip tomorrow, so excited!



Have a great trip!  Three weeks for me.  And then four months.  And then another five......


----------



## bleukarma

It's Friday!!! Woohoo!!!!!

Whenever you guys decide to meet up I'll be happy to drive over and join. It will be nice to meet the people at the bar!


----------



## AHundredMinusOneDay

New here and just saying hello!


----------



## DCTooTall

AHundredMinusOneDay said:


> New here and just saying hello!



 to the group!  Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun!

Things are a bit quiet right now,  but I think that has more to do with the holidays and having a few people down visiting the mouse.   Things should definately pick up around here again after the new year.


----------



## AHundredMinusOneDay

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun!
> 
> Things are a bit quiet right now,  but I think that has more to do with the holidays and having a few people down visiting the mouse.   Things should definately pick up around here again after the new year.



Of course I pick the slow time to join in.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun!
> 
> Things are a bit quiet right now,  but I think that has more to do with the holidays and having a few people down visiting the mouse.   Things should definately pick up around here again after the new year.



I'm here!! thought I'd stop in before my company Christmas party tonight. I am the hostess (what else do Divas do but throw parties) I'm around all weekend...and for the record I have done NO shopping for Christmas....guess I should get that done, huh...


----------



## ortholablady

ahoff said:


> Didn't the B-52's have a line about matching shoes?  Oh, wait, that was 'matching towels'...  Welcome to the group, and hi to a fellow NY'er.



Don't know that song but there is a rumor that the b-52's lived in my neighborhood at one time.  
Thanks for the welcome NY'er!  I'm a bit north of you in Putnam county


----------



## ortholablady

to the group!  Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!




Thanks DCTooTall


----------



## ortholablady

DisneydaveCT said:


> Just taking a break from packing for my big move to Florida later this month to say Hi to everyone.  I am also wondering who might be visiting WDW for MLK weekend?  That will likely be my first visit to WDW as a new Floridian.



Good luck on your move.  I may find myself moving south in a few years depending how life goes.  I hate winter!  I would love to live someplace warmer.

I won't be visiting for MLK weekend but a little earlier.  Meeting my brother and nephew Jan. 29 - Feb. 4.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Have a great trip!  Three weeks for me.  And then four months.  And then another five......



Are you going to have time to meet up in a couple weeks?


----------



## taramoz

Hello all from WDW, just back from MVMCP, was a great way to start my trip!  Off to HS tomorrow for DD7's (almost DD8) fav, Rockin' RC!  We have an early start, but I am at the room enjoying a cold beer and about to go out on my balcony to see if any animals are out and about at this late hour.  Hope everyone is well and getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Hello all from WDW, just back from MVMCP, was a great way to start my trip!  Off to HS tomorrow for DD7's (almost DD8) fav, Rockin' RC!  We have an early start, but I am at the room enjoying a cold beer and about to go out on my balcony to see if any animals are out and about at this late hour.  Hope everyone is well and getting ready for Christmas!



Hope you and your young ones are having a great time. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello all from WDW, just back from MVMCP, was a great way to start my trip!  Off to HS tomorrow for DD7's (almost DD8) fav, Rockin' RC!  We have an early start, but I am at the room enjoying a cold beer and about to go out on my balcony to see if any animals are out and about at this late hour.  Hope everyone is well and getting ready for Christmas!



 Have a great rest of your trip! It sounds great and I sooo want to be there, too!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Oh no! I killed the thread again...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh no! I killed the thread again...



Yes, yes you did!  

My weekend has sucked so far. I was just getting over being sick and now I've got a fever and feel like throwing up. Ugh...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh no! I killed the thread again...



Hi.  You are not a thread killer.....I have been so busy.  I was out of town last week, so now I am playing catch up.  I have been shopping, unpacking, and hanging out with DS since he stayed home.  


Happy Monday everyone.  And welcome to all the new people.  I am finishing up shopping and planning on doing some wrapping.  It is very cold here, 18 degrees.  That is just wrong. Need to move south quickly!!!!  Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Good Morning.  I just got back from a quick trip to Tallahassee to find a new apartment to rent, and I think I have found one.  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Hi.  You are not a thread killer.....I have been so busy.  I was out of town last week, so now I am playing catch up.  I have been shopping, unpacking, and hanging out with DS since he stayed home.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.  And welcome to all the new people.  I am finishing up shopping and planning on doing some wrapping.  It is very cold here, 18 degrees.  That is just wrong. Need to move south quickly!!!!  Hope everyone has a great day!!!!



Yes you do. . .lol. Though it wasn't exactly warm yesterday. . .definitely warmer than there.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello all from WDW, just back from MVMCP, was a great way to start my trip!  Off to HS tomorrow for DD7's (almost DD8) fav, Rockin' RC!  We have an early start, but I am at the room enjoying a cold beer and about to go out on my balcony to see if any animals are out and about at this late hour.  Hope everyone is well and getting ready for Christmas!



Sounds like you are having fun!   I'm jealous.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh no! I killed the thread again...




It's not dead... It's just Mostly Dead.   There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> TexasDisneyBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I killed the thread again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not dead... It's just Mostly Dead.   There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do.
Click to expand...


So, do you perform Thread miracles for cheap, and can I go swimming right after this miracle?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

um.... heeeey?    remember me?  yeah.yeah. I'm ready for the banana peels and popcorn to be thrown. Its been what? like 4 months.... man, its been a whirlwind time but it as all well worth it.  I had to work like a damn rented mule to handle my financial business... I've taken up presenting Passion Parties on the side (call me) to help with funds also, but all in all, I finally closed on my house on November 17th, just moved in 3 weeks ago. Still finding my way around homeownership. Here's me raking leaves for the first time since I was like 8.






Anyway, my dating life totally tanked. I guess no one wants a woman who actually has anything going for herself, or maybe my backside is just too big..who knows...lol. So, I've gone back to dating Disney.  Yes, never lets me down.  

Anyway, Im leaving for Florida on Friday for a week.  Not sure why anyone who KNOWS WDW would dare go during the holidays, but I promised my baby g that I would take her, so we are going put on our armor and brave it for one  or two days... and then the rest of the time relaxing in West Palm Beach.

Also, we got our Diva Days 2012 to plan! Who is IN??! Im ready.  IF so, is it still 1st week of May??   I can't wait.  

Anyway, nice to see many of your posts from the new and not so new. I immensely missed you all and thanksful to NJDiva for keeping tabs on me once in a while to make sure I was still alive. LOL. 

That.is.all. ​


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> um.... heeeey?    remember me?  yeah.yeah. I'm ready for the banana peels and popcorn to be thrown. Its been what? like 4 months.... man, its been a whirlwind time but it as all well worth it.  I had to work like a damn rented mule to handle my financial business... I've taken up presenting Passion Parties on the side (call me) to help with funds also, but all in all, I finally closed on my house on November 17th, just moved in 3 weeks ago. Still finding my way around homeownership. Here's me raking leaves for the first time since I was like 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my dating life totally tanked. I guess no one wants a woman who actually has anything going for herself, or maybe my backside is just too big..who knows...lol. So, I've gone back to dating Disney.  Yes, never lets me down.
> 
> Anyway, Im leaving for Florida on Friday for a week.  Not sure why anyone who KNOWS WDW would dare go during the holidays, but I promised my baby g that I would take her, so we are going put on our armor and brave it for one  or two days... and then the rest of the time relaxing in West Palm Beach.
> 
> Also, we got our Diva Days 2012 to plan! Who is IN??! Im ready.  IF so, is it still 1st week of May??   I can't wait.
> 
> Anyway, nice to see many of your posts from the new and not so new. I immensely missed you all and thanksful to NJDiva for keeping tabs on me once in a while to make sure I was still alive. LOL.
> 
> That.is.all. ​



SHE'S BACK!!!
You know I'm in for the first week in May. I loved our Diva dinner.
and I am also back to dating Disney (hope Disney can handle both of us ) and just so you know we are working on another meet in October...if we can agree on a date


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> SHE'S BACK!!!
> You know I'm in for the first week in May. I loved our Diva dinner.
> and I am also back to dating Disney (hope Disney can handle both of us ) and just so you know we are working on another meet in October...if we can agree on a date



Yay!! Thats great... for both May and October. Are you thinking the first full week of May (May 6th) or the week before (April 30th)??   I have two ladies that would like to join us.  Whats up with Kim?? Would she be down again??  Well Im saving my pennies now for both trips.  My birthday is in October, so that will be a wonderful gift to actually meet more of you this time.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Just a quick update on my upcoming move to Florida.  I spent the past weekend in Tallahassee, and found my new apartment.  I officially move in on January 3, and start the new job on January 9.

Only thing left to do is to spend MLK weekend at WDW.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> It's not dead... It's just Mostly Dead.   There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do.



Hahaha 



Wasre said:


> So, do you perform Thread miracles for cheap, and can I go swimming right after this miracle?



Hmmm... I never heard swimming after drinking was a bad thing. 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> um.... heeeey?    remember me?  yeah.yeah. I'm ready for the banana peels and popcorn to be thrown. Its been what? like 4 months.... man, its been a whirlwind time but it as all well worth it.  I had to work like a damn rented mule to handle my financial business... I've taken up presenting Passion Parties on the side (call me) to help with funds also, but all in all, I finally closed on my house on November 17th, just moved in 3 weeks ago. Still finding my way around homeownership. Here's me raking leaves for the first time since I was like 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my dating life totally tanked. I guess no one wants a woman who actually has anything going for herself, or maybe my backside is just too big..who knows...lol. So, I've gone back to dating Disney.  Yes, never lets me down.
> 
> Anyway, Im leaving for Florida on Friday for a week.  Not sure why anyone who KNOWS WDW would dare go during the holidays, but I promised my baby g that I would take her, so we are going put on our armor and brave it for one  or two days... and then the rest of the time relaxing in West Palm Beach.
> 
> Also, we got our Diva Days 2012 to plan! Who is IN??! Im ready.  IF so, is it still 1st week of May??   I can't wait.
> 
> Anyway, nice to see many of your posts from the new and not so new. I immensely missed you all and thanksful to NJDiva for keeping tabs on me once in a while to make sure I was still alive. LOL.
> 
> That.is.all. ​



Lala! Welcome back! Glad things are looking up for ya! I'm in the process of moving back to California and I'll be maybe 2 hours from DL 



DisneydaveCT said:


> Just a quick update on my upcoming move to Florida.  I spent the past weekend in Tallahassee, and found my new apartment.  I officially move in on January 3, and start the new job on January 9.
> 
> Only thing left to do is to spend MLK weekend at WDW.



Best of luck on the move!


----------



## ahoff

Welcome back, LaLa, and congrats on the new house.  I am glad my raking days are about over, I think I got all of them.  But there will be more in the spring time.  

Darcy, I will be down for three days, there will be some time to get together.  I have your number and will be at BW.


----------



## taramoz

Welcome back LaLa, good to hear about the house.

Tomorrow is my last full day at Disney (sad), but the crowds have built up to the point that it's hard to take.  

Headed to sleep to make the most of tomorrow, just wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lala! Welcome back! Glad things are looking up for ya! I'm in the process of moving back to California and I'll be maybe 2 hours from DL



Hey Blue!! Wow, that will be great to move back to CA. You're in Vegas right?? too hot? bored? whats up??.  Thanks for the re-welcome. Yes, I guess its looking up... just got my first mortgage bill. YIKES! LOL



ahoff said:


> Welcome back, LaLa, and congrats on the new house.  I am glad my raking days are about over, I think I got all of them.  But there will be more in the spring time.



Thanks!! Yeah... I was not happy about the raking but didn't want the neighbors talkin about me already. LOL.  



taramoz said:


> Welcome back LaLa, good to hear about the house.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last full day at Disney (sad), but the crowds have built up to the point that it's hard to take.
> 
> Headed to sleep to make the most of tomorrow, just wanted to pop in and say hello!



Hey Tara! Wait a minute... the last time I was here you were at Disney. LOL... go girl! How have the crowds been up to now?? Im dreading going a day next week but I figured I would try and squeeze a day or two in since I will b in FL already.


----------



## kimpup

Oh this thread seems fun - I'm new and really like reading these singles threads since its familiar to me -especailly with dis lovers!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> um.... heeeey?    remember me?  yeah.yeah. I'm ready for the banana peels and popcorn to be thrown. Its been what? like 4 months.... man, its been a whirlwind time but it as all well worth it.  I had to work like a damn rented mule to handle my financial business... I've taken up presenting Passion Parties on the side (call me) to help with funds also, but all in all, I finally closed on my house on November 17th, just moved in 3 weeks ago. Still finding my way around homeownership. Here's me raking leaves for the first time since I was like 8.
> [/SIZE]​



  SHE LIVES!!   

 Welcome back! 



DisneydaveCT said:


> Just a quick update on my upcoming move to Florida.  I spent the past weekend in Tallahassee, and found my new apartment.  I officially move in on January 3, and start the new job on January 9.
> 
> Only thing left to do is to spend MLK weekend at WDW.



Congrats!



kimpup said:


> Oh this thread seems fun - I'm new and really like reading these singles threads since its familiar to me -especailly with dis lovers!



 to the group!  We always enjoy having new people join in the fun.


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey Tara! Wait a minute... the last time I was here you were at Disney. LOL... go girl! How have the crowds been up to now?? Im dreading going a day next week but I figured I would try and squeeze a day or two in since I will b in FL already.



Hey girl, the crowds have built, but honestly as long as you are prepared for them they are not bad.  I come when DD is off school, so I am used to the crowded times honestly and have learned how to manage them.  Today at Animal Kingdom lines were 60-90 minutes, but we never waited longer then 20, just got to the park early to have some shorter lines, and got the fast passes we wanted, and enjoyed our day!

We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge this trip, so we tried Boma and Saunaa, YUM, but Saunaa was our favorite this trip if you like indian/african food it is well worth it!

I am leaving tomorrow, sad to go after today which couldn't have been better...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey Blue!! Wow, that will be great to move back to CA. You're in Vegas right?? too hot? bored? whats up??.  Thanks for the re-welcome. Yes, I guess its looking up... just got my first mortgage bill. YIKES! LOL



Yeah it definitely will. I'll be back in my career field. Long story short, I got a girlfriend, I moved back to Tucson for jobs promised to both of us by a former friend, got screwed out of the jobs, found some temp work out here, got engaged and now finally found the job in Cali. 

I can imagine! haha. Glad things are going well.


----------



## ahoff

Always a sad day when the ME comes to pick you up for a return to the airport!  Sounds like you had a great trip, Tara.  Almost down to single digits for me!



kimpup said:


> Oh this thread seems fun - I'm new and really like reading these singles threads since its familiar to me -especailly with dis lovers!



Welcome to the thread!  Another LI'er as well!  I am out on the east end


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> Always a sad day when the ME comes to pick you up for a return to the airport!  Sounds like you had a great trip, Tara.  Almost down to single digits for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!  Another LI'er as well!  I am out on the east end



I thought of you yesterday, I had a crew working at North Shore University Hospital....I had to go to Rye for a site visit otherwise I probably would have been on the Island.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

kimpup said:


> Oh this thread seems fun - I'm new and really like reading these singles threads since its familiar to me -especailly with dis lovers!



​


DCTooTall said:


> SHE LIVES!!
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks DC! I missed all you guys!! You married yet?? I need to dust off my flower girl dress.  



taramoz said:


> Hey girl, the crowds have built, but honestly as long as you are prepared for them they are not bad.  I come when DD is off school, so I am used to the crowded times honestly and have learned how to manage them.  Today at Animal Kingdom lines were 60-90 minutes, but we never waited longer then 20, just got to the park early to have some shorter lines, and got the fast passes we wanted, and enjoyed our day!
> 
> We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge this trip, so we tried Boma and Saunaa, YUM, but Saunaa was our favorite this trip if you like indian/african food it is well worth it!
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow, sad to go after today which couldn't have been better...



Oh yeah, my solo trip I had Sanaa and enjoyed it. The restuarant has great atmosphere also!  Yes, I am definitely prepared for the crowds but have gotten spoiled by going at the lowest peak times the last few trips.  Glad you having a great time!



bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah it definitely will. I'll be back in my career field. Long story short, I got a girlfriend, I moved back to Tucson for jobs promised to both of us by a former friend, got screwed out of the jobs, found some temp work out here, got engaged and now finally found the job in Cali.
> 
> I can imagine! haha. Glad things are going well.



OMG  OMG   OMG!!  Congrats to you both!! (I know Im probably mad late) Sorry about the jobs, but at least you get to move closer to Disney!!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks DC! I missed all you guys!! You married yet?? I need to dust off my flower girl dress.



  Nope.... not yet.




   I get into work today and a co-worker informs me that his woman told him last night that they are going to Disney next month.    Looks like I'm helping to plan.


----------



## ahoff

I just heards that Disney has changed their race schedule, and added a new race.  Instead of the W&D Half, the same weekend  brings back the ToT race, a bit longer at 10 miles.  The W&D  is being moved to November 9th, which is the last week of the F&W.  And also Jersey week, i believe.  So now I have some thinking to do, was planning for a May trip for the EE race, but cannot swing four trips.  But I could find a way....

DC, have fun planning your friends trip, I seem to get  a lot of questions at work about Disney.


----------



## BACON

ahoff said:


> I just heards that Disney has changed their race schedule, and added a new race.  Instead of the W&D Half, the same weekend  brings back the ToT race, a bit longer at 10 miles.  The W&D  is being moved to November 9th, which is the last week of the F&W.  And also Jersey week, i believe.  So now I have some thinking to do, was planning for a May trip for the EE race, but cannot swing four trips.  But I could find a way....
> 
> DC, have fun planning your friends trip, I seem to get  a lot of questions at work about Disney.



After the announcement, I'm more inclined to run the W&D half.  It's too much of a hassle to travel from for a 10 mile race for me, and the new W&D date should work out well for my personal schedule.  It was getting too expensive to travel for marathon weekend next month, so I could try this race for fun.

Also, I have relatives from Jersey and they don't fall into the stereotype we are all aware of on tv.  They're good people and I'm certain I'd have a good time meeting people from New Jersey.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> OMG  OMG   OMG!!  Congrats to you both!! (I know Im probably mad late) Sorry about the jobs, but at least you get to move closer to Disney!!




Thanks! Better late than never!  Eh, it happens. I should've listened to a few people who told me not to do it. Oh well. Such is life. hah yup!


----------



## NJDiva

hi ho my little elves...
so I know everyone is probably doing that last minute "OMG I forgot this person" gift shopping now and I hope you get it done. but in the spirit of Christmas I pose these two questions to you all:
If you have done something "nice" for someone (not just the gift/giftcard thing) what was it?
If you have been "naughty" what did you do? (remember we are on a public board that's monitored )


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hi ho my little elves...
> so I know everyone is probably doing that last minute "OMG I forgot this person" gift shopping now and I hope you get it done. but in the spirit of Christmas I pose these two questions to you all:
> If you have done something "nice" for someone (not just the gift/giftcard thing) what was it?
> If you have been "naughty" what did you do? (remember we are on a public board that's monitored )




Does starting this thread and helping to arrange the Meets this past year count as something Nice?


As For Naughty.....   I think at this juncture I'm just going to claim the 5th.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> As For Naughty.....   I think at this juncture I'm just going to claim the 5th.



Yeah, if you claim the whole fifth and don't share it I would call that naughty.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, if you claim the whole fifth and don't share it I would call that naughty.



I agree CA...claiming the 5th to himself is definitely naughty.  


Another major milestone in my move to Florida today.  I turned in my computer and keys to my now former employer.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Does starting this thread and helping to arrange the Meets this past year count as something Nice?
> 
> 
> As For Naughty.....   I think at this juncture I'm just going to claim the 5th.



Why yes! Starting this thread does count as something nice...and bonus for finding your !

As for pleading the 5th....I think there will be a lot of that occurring on this answer.

I can tell you my nice and naughty stories:
My nice was a joint effort, my bff from home and I took our friend's daughters out to find and cut down a Christmas tree this weekend. she's been working like mad hrs (75+ a week) and hasn't spent any time getting ready for Christmas much less time with her kids. so we got her tree (first time I ever cut down a tree by the way ) got it in the house and put the lights on and cleaned the house for her. when she got home the first thing she smelled was the tree and she just cried. we made her week. we even took her kids shopping for ingredients to bake cookies and finish their Christmas shopping....just call us Santa's elves!

my naughty was more funny than naughty...I spent the day with my bff for her birthday, a spa day to be exact. afterwards we went out for a few adult beverages and then home. unfortunately I had not eaten all day and when I went home I decided to "hang the outside lights" and lawn decorations. while I didn't fall hanging the lights I was leaning over to place the deer and ....well let's just say you should never decorate after drinking cosmos....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> hi ho my little elves...
> so I know everyone is probably doing that last minute "OMG I forgot this person" gift shopping now and I hope you get it done. but in the spirit of Christmas I pose these two questions to you all:
> If you have done something "nice" for someone (not just the gift/giftcard thing) what was it?
> 
> If you have been "naughty" what did you do? (remember we are on a public board that's monitored )



When this lady ran her shopping cart over my toe in the walmart the other day, I was nice enough not to curse her out and punch her in the jugular. IJS!  No, seriously... one nice thing I did this year was when I was moving last month, I had some toddler furniture from my daughter that I was going to put into storage in the event that I was ever crazy enough to have another child. It was a toddler bed, dresser, and a dora table with 2 chairs. Anyway, I had put everything in the hallway to clean the bedroom when my pregnant neighbor came out (who was also in a 1 bedroom apt with a husband, 2 small children and very pregnant with another). She knocked on the door and asked if I was throwing that stuff out, I said no and she said ok and started to walk back to her apt. I stopped her and asked if she needed it and she was like no, Im ok. I said, you know what... you go ahead and take it Im sure the baby will love it. The bed is confortable. She graciously accepted it. It felt good.  

As for naughty, well, since I got into the *ahem* Passion Parties biz, I've been enjoying doing some product testing and holding one-on-one focus group...


----------



## NJDiva

DisneydaveCT said:


> I agree CA...claiming the 5th to himself is definitely naughty.
> 
> 
> Another major milestone in my move to Florida today.  I turned in my computer and keys to my now former employer.



woo hoo!!


----------



## disneyrunner79

Hey...I'm another LI'er new to the thread and figured now was as good a time as ever to jump in..haha

1. My nice for the year was probably two things, one surprising my parents with dinner at victoria and albert's last January just because their my parents and deserve it! and the second was "stealing" my niece and nephew from my brother for a day so he and his wife could spend time alone as a surprise (not that nice because I love my niece and nephew!).

2. My naughty (well the one that is DIS board certified) would be after working about 100 hours in six days (or it felt like that) putting on a huge event the night it was over I drank in my office at work with some co-workers...and we ended up playing drinking games in the conference room...haha.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> When this lady ran her shopping cart over my toe in the walmart the other day, I was nice enough not to curse her out and punch her in the jugular. IJS!  No, seriously... one nice thing I did this year was when I was moving last month, I had some toddler furniture from my daughter that I was going to put into storage in the event that I was ever crazy enough to have another child. It was a toddler bed, dresser, and a dora table with 2 chairs. Anyway, I had put everything in the hallway to clean the bedroom when my pregnant neighbor came out (who was also in a 1 bedroom apt with a husband, 2 small children and very pregnant with another). She knocked on the door and asked if I was throwing that stuff out, I said no and she said ok and started to walk back to her apt. I stopped her and asked if she needed it and she was like no, Im ok. I said, you know what... you go ahead and take it Im sure the baby will love it. The bed is confortable. She graciously accepted it. It felt good.
> 
> As for naughty, well, since I got into the *ahem* Passion Parties biz, I've been enjoying doing some product testing and holding one-on-one focus group...



OMG I just howled in my office!! that was nice of you not to curse her out. and I know that had to feel good giving something back!
and I know a few people that are in the "Passion" business and have "recommended" items based on "personal experience"...you go girl...I ain't mad at 'cha


----------



## Wasre

NJDiva said:


> hi ho my little elves...
> so I know everyone is probably doing that last minute "OMG I forgot this person" gift shopping now and I hope you get it done. but in the spirit of Christmas I pose these two questions to you all:
> If you have done something "nice" for someone (not just the gift/giftcard thing) what was it?
> If you have been "naughty" what did you do? (remember we are on a public board that's monitored )


You mean we're supposed to do nice things too?

Naughty:  [self-censored]  LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> When this lady ran her shopping cart over my toe in the walmart the other day, I was nice enough not to curse her out and punch her in the jugular. IJS!  No, seriously... one nice thing I did this year was when I was moving last month, I had some toddler furniture from my daughter that I was going to put into storage in the event that I was ever crazy enough to have another child. It was a toddler bed, dresser, and a dora table with 2 chairs. Anyway, I had put everything in the hallway to clean the bedroom when my pregnant neighbor came out (who was also in a 1 bedroom apt with a husband, 2 small children and very pregnant with another). She knocked on the door and asked if I was throwing that stuff out, I said no and she said ok and started to walk back to her apt. I stopped her and asked if she needed it and she was like no, Im ok. I said, you know what... you go ahead and take it Im sure the baby will love it. The bed is confortable. She graciously accepted it. It felt good.
> 
> As for naughty, well, since I got into the *ahem* Passion Parties biz, I've been enjoying doing some product testing and holding one-on-one focus group...



Am I the only one thinking that the Passion Parties could be classified as a "nice" as well?


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the Passion Parties could be classified as a "nice" as well?



Nope, you're not alone....At least not with that thought.....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the Passion Parties could be classified as a "nice" as well?



I think it's nice for all parties involved....just sayin'....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the Passion Parties could be classified as a "nice" as well?





Wasre said:


> Nope, you're not alone....At least not with that thought.....



True. True. LOL... but I will save that for the Disboards after dark forum...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> True. True. LOL... but I will save that for the Disboards after dark forum...



 

Too bad we all live too far apart to get together and have a party. And no I didn't mean that quite the way it sounds!


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Nope, you're not alone....At least not with that thought.....





NJDiva said:


> I think it's nice for all parties involved....just sayin'....





LaLalovesWDW said:


> True. True. LOL... but I will save that for the Disboards after dark forum...



   Great to see that everyone in this group is in agreement!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Too bad we all live too far apart to get together and have a party. And no I didn't mean that quite the way it sounds!



 Sounds like next time we have a meet,   we'll need to schedule a party.   I'll be happy to provide a place to host it.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Great to see that everyone in this group is in agreement!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like next time we have a meet,   we'll need to schedule a party.   I'll be happy to provide a place to host it.




Yes and Yes!! The Co-ed parties are the best!   Sooooooooooo, when IS the next meet up. I need to text NJDiva now about May but I heard something about October.  Any one going down end of Feb?? Im planning a quick getaway to enjoy some adult time.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes and Yes!! The Co-ed parties are the best!   Sooooooooooo, when IS the next meet up. I need to text NJDiva now about May but I heard something about October.  Any one going down end of Feb?? Im planning a quick getaway to enjoy some adult time.



actually I'm going down for a quickie to see the bff compete in Fort Myers so I'm going to the park 2 of the 4 days I'm down there at the end of March.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes and Yes!! The Co-ed parties are the best!   Sooooooooooo, when IS the next meet up. I need to text NJDiva now about May but I heard something about October.  Any one going down end of Feb?? Im planning a quick getaway to enjoy some adult time.



Well there is the meet sometime in October at Disney....  just need to finish nailing down the exact dates.


  I also wouldn't be opposed to another Hershey meet sometime this summer....  or maybe at another park/location in the area?   Six Flags?  Cedar Point?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Well there is the meet sometime in October at Disney....  just need to finish nailing down the exact dates.
> 
> 
> I also wouldn't be opposed to another Hershey meet sometime this summer....  or maybe at another park/location in the area?   Six Flags?  Cedar Point?



I say we do a west coast meet sometime soon.  Maybe Disneyland or Vegas. I could definitely make it to those. I'll be in WDW next December(theoretically anyways) for my honeymoon.


----------



## disneyrunner79

I'll be down in WDW for the marathon...sorry if this was already discussed but is there a meet then? or is anyone going down to run the marathon?


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Well there is the meet sometime in October at Disney....  just need to finish nailing down the exact dates.
> 
> 
> I also wouldn't be opposed to another Hershey meet sometime this summer....  or maybe at another park/location in the area?   Six Flags?  Cedar Point?



I have been to a music festival in West Virginia a few times in the last few years called All Good.  After 13 years there they are moving the location to Ohio.  When I saw that the first thing I thought of was Cedar Point.  There is also Dorney Park in PA as another option.



disneyrunner79 said:


> I'll be down in WDW for the marathon...sorry if this was already discussed but is there a meet then? or is anyone going down to run the marathon?



I will be going down to DW for the Half, am also working the 2nd water stop for the Full.  When you fly down, do you go thru Islip?  I am leaving Thursday morning from there.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> I will be going down to DW for the Half, am also working the 2nd water stop for the Full.  When you fly down, do you go thru Islip?  I am leaving Thursday morning from there.



I'll look for you! I'm #42930 for the half, so guessing corral E or F. Doing the first leg of the relay on Sunday.

k.


----------



## ahoff

I forgot my bib# but have been in corral A the last few races.  I am meeting up with other Ducks and walking to the start.  I will keep my eye out for you.  And I will look for you at WS 2 at the Full.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> I forgot my bib# but have been in corral A the last few races.  I am meeting up with other Ducks and walking to the start.  I will keep my eye out for you.  And I will look for you at WS 2 at the Full.



Oh yeah, right. You're a *real* runner.  If I don't run into you (which seems likely) have a great race.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> actually I'm going down for a quickie
> .



hmm that sounds naughty and nice..LOL


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm that sounds naughty and nice..LOL



Why am I not surprised that you would comment on that one statement...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Why am I not surprised that you would comment on that one statement...



ummm because I am a Pyrate, n ya know me


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hi ho my little elves...
> so I know everyone is probably doing that last minute "OMG I forgot this person" gift shopping now and I hope you get it done. but in the spirit of Christmas I pose these two questions to you all:
> If you have done something "nice" for someone (not just the gift/giftcard thing) what was it?
> If you have been "naughty" what did you do? (remember we are on a public board that's monitored )



I'm a Pyrate, in my world Naughty is Nice, and nice is ..well as rare as a unicorn


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DCTooTall said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the Passion Parties could be classified as a "nice" as well?



 I think they can be "very nice."


----------



## disneyrunner79

I'm heading down Friday morning and I usually fly out of JFK. I'm closer to JFK then I am to islip...but Islip is a great airport!

I think my bib # is 28 so I'll keep a look out for everyone!! I'm so excited..haha


----------



## Bekki24

disneyrunner79 said:


> I'll be down in WDW for the marathon...sorry if this was already discussed but is there a meet then? or is anyone going down to run the marathon?



I'm going to be there! I'm running my first every half marathon...arriving on Wed and staying to Monday!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just wanted to wish my DISboards friends a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.  Its been a busy one and is ending on a good note. . .Hugs to all.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Well there is the meet sometime in October at Disney....  just need to finish nailing down the exact dates.
> 
> 
> I also wouldn't be opposed to another Hershey meet sometime this summer....  or maybe at another park/location in the area?   Six Flags?  Cedar Point?



Ok Im determined to make both this year... now that my house is all settled I can focus on things that are really important now - like DISNEY! My baby will be in FL ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL summer, so I will be wide open... oh boy, scratch that. I will be available for a summer meet up somewhere. 



bluedevilinaz said:


> I say we do a west coast meet sometime soon.  Maybe Disneyland or Vegas. I could definitely make it to those. I'll be in WDW next December(theoretically anyways) for my honeymoon.



  ​


nurse.darcy said:


> Just wanted to wish my DISboards friends a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.  Its been a busy one and is ending on a good note. . .Hugs to all.



DARCY!!!! How are you, girl?  Same to you.. hope to see you when Im back in Feb.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok Im determined to make both this year... now that my house is all settled I can focus on things that are really important now - like DISNEY! My baby will be in FL ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL summer, so I will be wide open... oh boy, scratch that. I will be available for a summer meet up somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> DARCY!!!! How are you, girl?  Same to you.. hope to see you when Im back in Feb.



LaLa, I am excellent.  I sure do expect to see you when you are here. . .can't wait.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Just wanted to wish my DISboards friends a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.  Its been a busy one and is ending on a good note. . .Hugs to all.



Thanks Darcy, Merry Christmas and Happy New year to the both of you!!!  I know exactly what you mean, 2011 was fantastic, and can't wait until 2012.  It was great seeing you, and we will have to do it again.



Sorry I have been so busy, but have been keeping up mostly lurking, but just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year!


----------



## CoasterAddict

disneyrunner79 said:


> I think my bib # is 28


----------



## EvoldicA

Anyone going to make it out for new years? I requested off but I think my workplace has other plans... That doesn't mean I won't find a way 
~B


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Merry Christmas everyone! I finally finished my car yesterday. That was a huge weight off my shoulders. Best part was I got to work this morning(midnight ugh) and at about 0030 the field supervisor came by and told me to go home. lol.


----------



## MarkF0wle

_Merry Christmas everyone & have a fantastic New Year._


----------



## CoasterAddict

Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays--whichever ones you celebrate.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Merry Christmas to my fellow Disney friends.  May you all have a magical day wherever your travels take you today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays DISfriends!


----------



## disneyrunner79

CoasterAddict said:


>



hahaha...no need to bow, I've had a couple of good marathons so I lucked out and got a good number. It's genetic too, my father is bib #498!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## NJDiva

ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??
I am actually working the rest of the week, today is our last "holiday" for the year.
I know we've been back and forth about our meet ups next year so throw some ideas out...do we want to go back to Hershey or do we want to try somewhere else...Blue is looking for us to head west to DL...we have some of our friends from across the big pond that are willing to hang with us so we should start planning some SSC time for all of us.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??




MOVING TO FLORIDA!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??
> I am actually working the rest of the week, today is our last "holiday" for the year.
> I know we've been back and forth about our meet ups next year so throw some ideas out...do we want to go back to Hershey or do we want to try somewhere else...Blue is looking for us to head west to DL...we have some of our friends from across the big pond that are willing to hang with us so we should start planning some SSC time for all of us.



DL would be nice but Vegas could work too  I'm working tonight through Thursday and then I leave Friday to move to California. 



DisneydaveCT said:


> MOVING TO FLORIDA!



Safe travels! I'm in the process of moving to California myself.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??
> I am actually working the rest of the week, today is our last "holiday" for the year.
> I know we've been back and forth about our meet ups next year so throw some ideas out...do we want to go back to Hershey or do we want to try somewhere else...Blue is looking for us to head west to DL...we have some of our friends from across the big pond that are willing to hang with us so we should start planning some SSC time for all of us.



Going to a Kwanzaa celebration tonight in West Palm Beach. Heading up to Orlando tomorrow for 2 days at WDW with my daughter, then back here to West Palm Beach until we drive back to NJ on Friday night.  My Mom is riding back with us and offered to babysit New Year's so I can actually go out that night. Yay! 

As far as 2012 meet ups... Im open for May, summer, October, or whatever...  however, I won't be able to do Vegas. Doing our Annual Convention in March in VEgas and thats my West Coast trip for the year.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

bluedevilinaz said:


> DL would be nice but Vegas could work too  I'm working tonight through Thursday and then I leave Friday to move to California.
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels! I'm in the process of moving to California myself.




Thanks.  Same to you, and may your move go smoothly.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??


I'm going to Disney World. Well, next week anyway. Single digits...


----------



## dismem98

DisneydaveCT said:


> MOVING TO FLORIDA!




Lucky you!!  I will have to dream about one day being able to live in Florida.....sighhhhh


----------



## stitch1986

NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??
> I am actually working the rest of the week, today is our last "holiday" for the year.
> I know we've been back and forth about our meet ups next year so throw some ideas out...do we want to go back to Hershey or do we want to try somewhere else...Blue is looking for us to head west to DL...we have some of our friends from across the big pond that are willing to hang with us so we should start planning some SSC time for all of us.



I got tickets for the michael jackson immortal tour on fri so I am excited for that, and I am packing up my room because will be moving to fl jan 31


----------



## stitch1986

DisneydaveCT said:


> MOVING TO FLORIDA!



thats awesome!! where at I am moving there too!!! but not this week lol


----------



## stitch1986

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes and Yes!! The Co-ed parties are the best!   Sooooooooooo, when IS the next meet up. I need to text NJDiva now about May but I heard something about October.  Any one going down end of Feb?? Im planning a quick getaway to enjoy some adult time.



I will be there  end of feb


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm going to Disney World. Well, next week anyway. Single digits...



Have a great time.  Too bad we will miss each other by a couple of days.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> Have a great time.  Too bad we will miss each other by a couple of days.



True. Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm back.  Friday was super-stressful since stupid me decided to turn on the TV Thursday night and noticed some channels were tiling like crazy.   When i got in Friday what SHOULD have been a 5min fix turning into 7hrs of troubleshooting followed by a rushed together bandaid to get things working reliably thru the holiday moratorium where it requires an act of god to touch anything that could be customer impacting.

  The only bright side to Friday's fun is that the channels in question were the Center Ice channels,   so I could actually work on them during the day since they only showed a slate with the schedule without raising all sorts of alarms due to "customer impact".


After all that... I just vegged out and watched TV and played PS3 all weekend.

Speaking of which....  The Doctor Who Christmas Special ROCKED!!   




ahoff said:


> I have been to a music festival in West Virginia a few times in the last few years called All Good.  After 13 years there they are moving the location to Ohio.  When I saw that the first thing I thought of was Cedar Point.  There is also Dorney Park in PA as another option.



  Dorney would work.   I've been thinking about taking a trip up that way.  (actually took a slightly longer way home from CT over Thanksgiving that had me swing by Dorney,  just so I could time how long it takes to drive there.)




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok Im determined to make both this year... now that my house is all settled I can focus on things that are really important now - like DISNEY! My baby will be in FL ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL summer, so I will be wide open... oh boy, scratch that. I will be available for a summer meet up somewhere.







EvoldicA said:


> Anyone going to make it out for new years? I requested off but I think my workplace has other plans... That doesn't mean I won't find a way
> ~B



 Currently I'm on call,  which limits my ability to actually have fun on New Years.... but I'm working on trying to get someone else to cover for me so that I can try and find SOMETHING to do.

  I've got plans for New Years Eve Afternoon,    but still trying to figure out what to do that night.




NJDiva said:


> ok everyone! now that Christmas is over, Chanukah is half way done and Kwanzaa has just started, what's everyone's plan for the week??
> I am actually working the rest of the week, today is our last "holiday" for the year.
> I know we've been back and forth about our meet ups next year so throw some ideas out...do we want to go back to Hershey or do we want to try somewhere else...Blue is looking for us to head west to DL...we have some of our friends from across the big pond that are willing to hang with us so we should start planning some SSC time for all of us.



I'm working this week as well.   I SOOOOOooooooooo didn't want to get out of bed this morning and come into work.    My next day off is Monday when the company officially recognizes New Years,  since the actual holiday falls on a weekend.


I'm not sure I'd be able to afford a trip out west,    but I'm open to whatever the group wants.     Money is a bit of an issue this year since I got the new car,   and went a bit overboard the later half of this year with Florida Trips.... But depending on what's decided and where I'll do my best to appear.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm back.  Friday was super-stressful since stupid me decided to turn on the TV Thursday night and noticed some channels were tiling like crazy.   When i got in Friday what SHOULD have been a 5min fix turning into 7hrs of troubleshooting followed by a rushed together bandaid to get things working reliably thru the holiday moratorium where it requires an act of god to touch anything that could be customer impacting.
> 
> The only bright side to Friday's fun is that the channels in question were the Center Ice channels,   so I could actually work on them during the day since they only showed a slate with the schedule without raising all sorts of alarms due to "customer impact".
> 
> 
> After all that... I just vegged out and watched TV and played PS3 all weekend.
> 
> Speaking of which....  The Doctor Who Christmas Special ROCKED!!
> 
> 
> well we missed you this weekend, hope you had a great holiday.
> 
> 
> Dorney would work.   I've been thinking about taking a trip up that way.  (actually took a slightly longer way home from CT over Thanksgiving that had me swing by Dorney,  just so I could time how long it takes to drive there.)
> 
> I'm good with Dorney. it's totally driveable and there are some pretty nice hotels up that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm on call,  which limits my ability to actually have fun on New Years.... but I'm working on trying to get someone else to cover for me so that I can try and find SOMETHING to do.
> 
> I've got plans for New Years Eve Afternoon,    but still trying to figure out what to do that night.
> 
> 
> I'm on call for 6 of the 10 managers this week....so I've gotten calls from Puerto Rico, Ohio and Virginia so far. trust me, I know the feeling
> 
> I'm working this week as well.   I SOOOOOooooooooo didn't want to get out of bed this morning and come into work.    My next day off is Monday when the company officially recognizes New Years,  since the actual holiday falls on a weekend.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be able to afford a trip out west,    but I'm open to whatever the group wants.     Money is a bit of an issue this year since I got the new car,   and went a bit overboard the later half of this year with Florida Trips.... But depending on what's decided and where I'll do my best to appear.



I hear ya about going out west, I actually will be there for a short weekend to see my cousins in June but other than that, I'll be in FL March, May, and hopefully October if it doesn't interfere with the Canary Islands.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'll be down in WDW in December(hopefully!) for my honeymoon so that'd be ideal for me since I won't have a whole lot of time off or extra money.


----------



## MICKEY88

why not an east coast and a westcoast meet, that way people can try to attend the one that works best for them


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> why not an east coast and a westcoast meet, that way people can try to attend the one that works best for them



for a pyrate you're pretty smart!! so someone from each coast would coordinate each meet??


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> thats awesome!! where at I am moving there too!!! but not this week lol



I am moving to Tallahassee.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> why not an east coast and a westcoast meet, that way people can try to attend the one that works best for them



  OOoooooo....  Not a bad idea....



NJDiva said:


> for a pyrate you're pretty smart!! so someone from each coast would coordinate each meet??



 That sounds like an idea.    I know we've had a few people from the west coast active on here.  Anybody want to take point on the West Coast meet?

As for the East coast....   I know I coordinated the last couple meets,   so in the interest of community,  anybody else want to take this one?


And I'm thinking based off what we were talking about awhile ago,   we'd still do a DisneyWorld meet as well,   probably for F&W.   I know we mentioned earlier the idea of doing a regional meet sometime in the summer,  and then the big Disney meet.     I don't see why we can't do 2 regional meets since it'd be easier for everyone to attend one,   and then the big Disney Get Together.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> OOoooooo....  Not a bad idea....
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an idea.    I know we've had a few people from the west coast active on here.  Anybody want to take point on the West Coast meet?
> 
> As for the East coast....   I know I coordinated the last couple meets,   so in the interest of community,  anybody else want to take this one?
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking based off what we were talking about awhile ago,   we'd still do a DisneyWorld meet as well,   probably for F&W.   I know we mentioned earlier the idea of doing a regional meet sometime in the summer,  and then the big Disney meet.     I don't see why we can't do 2 regional meets since it'd be easier for everyone to attend one,   and then the big Disney Get Together.



I have been away for a couple days, how many meets are planned?  Southwest has a good fare sale now, bookings through August, I'd love to get something in the works....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm willing to plan the west coast meet if there's anyone interested in it. I'm definitely getting an annual pass when I can afford it(might be a few months though, haha) DF has never been to DL or WDW so I will definitely be converting her  It's cheaper to stay off site right across harbor blvd than it is to stay on property at DL though that's for darn sure!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I have been away for a couple days, how many meets are planned?  Southwest has a good fare sale now, bookings through August, I'd love to get something in the works....



If there are both east coast and west coast meets, does that mean us Texas people are supposed to go to both?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If there are both east coast and west coast meets, does that mean us Texas people are supposed to go to both?



Only if you want to. ;-)


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> for a pyrate you're pretty smart!!



That's because I'm not just a Pyrate, I'm "The Pyrate"...


----------



## disneypryncess

DCTooTall said:


> Oh Wow....
> 
> Just got an announcement in my Email from Universal that the Jaws ride and the entire Amity section of the studio's will be closing on Jan 2nd.
> 
> I'm speechless....



Sorry, I'm so late on this....been out of the loop for a few wks! But I got a Passholder postcard thing in the mail & was just shocked! Jaws was classic!


----------



## disneypryncess

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been quite some time since I popped into this thread, but I want to share some exciting news with people that I know on this thread.
> 
> For those who are connected with me on FB this will be old news.  But at the end of December I will be moving to Tallahassee to begin a new job in early January.  I can't wait to start the new job as well as being 4 hours away from WDW after I complete the move.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

Andrew015 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to wish everyone a happy Saturday.  I'm happy to report that my Christmas tree is finally up, and the house is looking quite festive.   I'm definitely on board with our resident Pirate / bartender in enjoying a rum & coke by the fire admiring all of my hard work.
> 
> In even better news, I learned this week that I will be the proud owner of a slice of DVC heaven at the Villas Wilderness Lodge!   That should up my Disney singles "stock" ever so slightly
> 
> So it's definitely been a good week with reason to celebrate.  Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I have been away for a couple days, how many meets are planned?  Southwest has a good fare sale now, bookings through August, I'd love to get something in the works....



 Unfortunately,   I don't think we have any dates planned yet.   The Disney Meet in Florida wouldn't be until October most likely.

As for the east coast meet....  hey,  we just decided to do the dual meet thing,   give us time!   

  Any of the east coaster's have a preference for when this summer?   or where?     I think the current candidates are Cedar Park, Hershey, Dorney Park, I guess Kings Dominion (South of DC),  or one of the Six Flags parks  (Where are they?  New Jersey and Baltimore/DC areas?)





bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm willing to plan the west coast meet if there's anyone interested in it. I'm definitely getting an annual pass when I can afford it(might be a few months though, haha) DF has never been to DL or WDW so I will definitely be converting her  It's cheaper to stay off site right across harbor blvd than it is to stay on property at DL though that's for darn sure!



 So we have a volunteer for the west coast!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If there are both east coast and west coast meets, does that mean us Texas people are supposed to go to both?



 if you can swing it and want too...   why not?  You get the meet everybody,   and I hear those TX Princesses are pretty popular. 



disneypryncess said:


> Sorry, I'm so late on this....been out of the loop for a few wks! But I got a Passholder postcard thing in the mail & was just shocked! Jaws was classic!



It was an opening day attraction.  i still remember the nightmare it was that first year with it always being closed due to technical difficulties.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately,   I don't think we have any dates planned yet.   The Disney Meet in Florida wouldn't be until October most likely.
> 
> As for the east coast meet....  hey,  we just decided to do the dual meet thing,   give us time!
> 
> Any of the east coaster's have a preference for when this summer?   or where?     I think the current candidates are Cedar Park, Hershey, Dorney Park, I guess Kings Dominion (South of DC),  or one of the Six Flags parks  (Where are they?  New Jersey and Baltimore/DC areas?)



Six Flags Great Adventure is in Jackson, NJ; Six Flags America is in the Baltimore/DC area. I am up for any of them although admittedly I live all of 20 minutes from Great Adventure and never go. as for time of year, yeah, it's gonna suck with regard to crowds no matter when you go unless it's a week day. I would say late July early August so that there's enough time between the FL meet and no one is over taxed on funds. Kings Dominion is outside of Richmond, Dorney Park is in Allentown, PA about 2+ hrs away from Hershey and of course Cedar Point is in Sandusky, OH (right on Lake Erie)...figured I would give everyone a point of reference to all of the parks suggested.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Six Flags Great Adventure is in Jackson, NJ; Six Flags America is in the Baltimore/DC area. I am up for any of them although admittedly I live all of 20 minutes from Great Adventure and never go. as for time of year, yeah, it's gonna suck with regard to crowds no matter when you go unless it's a week day. I would say late July early August so that there's enough time between the FL meet and no one is over taxed on funds. Kings Dominion is outside of Richmond, Dorney Park is in Allentown, PA about 2+ hrs away from Hershey and of course Cedar Point is in Sandusky, OH (right on Lake Eric)...figured I would give everyone a point of reference to all of the parks suggested.



And depending upon people's time off availability,    Considering with the exception of Cedar Park,   the rest of the parks aren't too terribly far from each other,    We could do something like a week long park-hopping kinda meet.     the two parks furthest from each other are going to be either Dorney Park or Six Flags Great Adventure  to the North,  and Kings Dominion to the south,    at about 5hrs driving time according to Google maps.   So we could do a 4 or 5 park trip during the week,   changing location each day.

Example itinerary could be something like for the 4 park trip:

Start in Jersey with Six Flags GA.  (Out of Towners could fly into Philly, NYC, Newark,  or Atlantic City).

Next day head over towards Dorney in Allentown PA.  

After Dorney,  We drive down to Hershey park.  (about an hour or so away).

And then finish up in the DC area at Six Flags America.   (and out of towners could then fly back from the DC area airports...Dulles, Reagan, or BWI)


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> And depending upon people's time off availability,    Considering with the exception of Cedar Park,   the rest of the parks aren't too terribly far from each other,    We could do something like a week long park-hopping kinda meet.     the two parks furthest from each other are going to be either Dorney Park or Six Flags Great Adventure  to the North,  and Kings Dominion to the south,    at about 5hrs driving time according to Google maps.   So we could do a 4 or 5 park trip during the week,   changing location each day.
> 
> Example itinerary could be something like for the 4 park trip:
> 
> Start in Jersey with Six Flags GA.  (Out of Towners could fly into Philly, NYC, Newark,  or Atlantic City).
> 
> Next day head over towards Dorney in Allentown PA.
> 
> After Dorney,  We drive down to Hershey park.  (about an hour or so away).
> 
> And then finish up in the DC area at Six Flags America.   (and out of towners could then fly back from the DC area airports...Dulles, Reagan, or BWI)



Gosh, you all could have done that with me last year...I missed Dorney though, because of the car-tastrophe.


----------



## MICKEY88

don't forget Knoebels, the least expensive park, with great food and a few great coasters


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm willing to plan the west coast meet if there's anyone interested in it. I'm definitely getting an annual pass when I can afford it(might be a few months though, haha) DF has never been to DL or WDW so I will definitely be converting her  It's cheaper to stay off site right across harbor blvd than it is to stay on property at DL though that's for darn sure!



Dude, HoJo's is the place to be. . .ya know. No one who routinely visits WDW will understand or appreciate the Offsite closeness and cheapness of the Good Neighbor Hotels next to Disneyland Resort. Seriously, since I grew up in the area, I just Priceline the 3 star and up hotels at a price I want to pay.  The last time I got the Hilton at the Convention Center for 50 bucks a night.  Cha Ching. . .walking distance (at least less walking than the DHS second fill parking lot) to the main gate and a deluxe hotel. Sweet - of course its been like 4 years for that. . .


Okay, I need an excuse for a West Coast Trip, so if you plan it, I will come, complete with that sweet man that I love. He needs a trip out west. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Dude, HoJo's is the place to be. . .ya know. No one who routinely visits WDW will understand or appreciate the Offsite closeness and cheapness of the Good Neighbor Hotels next to Disneyland Resort. Seriously, since I grew up in the area, I just Priceline the 3 star and up hotels at a price I want to pay.  The last time I got the Hilton at the Convention Center for 50 bucks a night.  Cha Ching. . .walking distance (at least less walking than the DHS second fill parking lot) to the main gate and a deluxe hotel. Sweet - of course its been like 4 years for that. . .
> 
> 
> Okay, I need an excuse for a West Coast Trip, so if you plan it, I will come, complete with that sweet man that I love. He needs a trip out west. . .



I've done the Motel 6 maingate(which is over 1 mile away so I always drive) and the Anaheim Plaza. I loved the Plaza because it was like $65/night(with parking) and a 10 minute walk to DL. 

Sweet! I'll get the ball rolling soon. Let's shoot for like May or early October.


----------



## wdwgrl377

I'm new here, and just came across this thread. I'm single and love Disney, and am wanting to meet others. I am planning on moving to the Orlando area, after the New Year. I just thought I'd say "Hello" to everyone and look forward to meeting others!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

wdwgrl377 said:


> I'm new here, and just came across this thread. I'm single and love Disney, and am wanting to meet others. I am planning on moving to the Orlando area, after the New Year. I just thought I'd say "Hello" to everyone and look forward to meeting others!



Welcome to the thread.  Good luck with your planned move to Orlando next year.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I've done the Motel 6 maingate(which is over 1 mile away so I always drive) and the Anaheim Plaza. I loved the Plaza because it was like $65/night(with parking) and a 10 minute walk to DL.
> 
> Sweet! I'll get the ball rolling soon. Let's shoot for like May or early October.



 Just a reminder.... We are looking at Early October for the big WDW meet for F&W,    so if you want to maybe try and get there,  or don't want to be competing for the likes of Darcy or people who wanted to attend both,   the May (or mid-summer) idea might be best.



wdwgrl377 said:


> I'm new here, and just came across this thread. I'm single and love Disney, and am wanting to meet others. I am planning on moving to the Orlando area, after the New Year. I just thought I'd say "Hello" to everyone and look forward to meeting others!



 to the group!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If there are both east coast and west coast meets, does that mean us Texas people are supposed to go to both?



Why is there no Texas meet?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Why is there no Texas meet?



ummm because none of the Texas members have offered to plan one..??


----------



## DisneyDee27

i'll be there for the F & W with 2 newbies 
I was hoping to restore my honorary Diva title 

Merry Belated Christmas
 and Happy New Year!
 Honorary Diva 
Dee


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyDee27 said:


> i'll be there for the F & W with 2 newbies
> I was hoping to restore my honorary Diva title
> 
> Merry Belated Christmas
> and Happy New Year!
> Honorary Diva
> Dee



Hmm you have a pirate beside your name, are you a pirate or a Diva ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm you have a pirate beside your name, are you a pirate or a Diva ??



Maybe a pirate who stole the Diva crown,   earning the title honorary Diva?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe a pirate who stole the Diva crown,   earning the title honorary Diva?



nah, stealing just makes one a good pirate


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe a pirate who stole the Diva crown,   earning the title honorary Diva?



OK there will be no crown stealing here! all Divas must come with their own crown. we all know what happens when a Diva is upset.....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OK there will be no crown stealing here! all Divas must come with their own crown. we all know what happens when a Diva is upset.....



trust me , if anyone even tries to steal your crown, or that of any of the Princesses in here, they will be keelhauled.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Just a reminder.... We are looking at Early October for the big WDW meet for F&W,    so if you want to maybe try and get there,  or don't want to be competing for the likes of Darcy or people who wanted to attend both,   the May (or mid-summer) idea might be best.



Mid summer won't happen. Too crowded and hot. I'm definitely shooting for April/May.

On another note, I was SUPPOSED to leave for Cali today buuuuuut my damn car failed emissions for a 5th consecutive time!! I really want to put a brick of c4 in the car and blow the thing to kingdom come!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now I have to go spend $75 just for diagnostic plus whatever time and parts it takes to get the damn thing fixed and HOPEFULLY the shop can fix it. Otherwise I'm screwed 6 ways from Sunday. I'm at my wit's end with this damn car....


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Mid summer won't happen. Too crowded and hot. I'm definitely shooting for April/May.
> 
> On another note, I was SUPPOSED to leave for Cali today buuuuuut my damn car failed emissions for a 5th consecutive time!! I really want to put a brick of c4 in the car and blow the thing to kingdom come!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now I have to go spend $75 just for diagnostic plus whatever time and parts it takes to get the damn thing fixed and HOPEFULLY the shop can fix it. Otherwise I'm screwed 6 ways from Sunday. I'm at my wit's end with this damn car....



Hmmm....

  I know in areas i've lived in there has usually been a way around the failed emissions....   Basically,   if you spend $XXX in repairs to pass emissions but still fail,   you can get a waiver due to the attempts to fix the car.    Anything like that out there?




And also for everyone else....   I hate to get a bit political,   but I thought this was something everyone should see. 

http://vimeo.com/31100268

It's basically a cliff-notes explanation of the problems with the SOPA and Protect-IP laws currently being pushed thru Washington.   There are some other reasons from a technical/geek standpoint as well as some scary slippery slope concerns (not to mention abuse concerns)...  but this video doesn't really get into all those and I'll spare you the details.     I would highly recommend watching this.

 In all honesty.... these laws actually have the potential to effectively kill the DISBoards due to all the videos and images posted on the forums  and liability it places on Pete and co.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey folks... back in West Palm Beach after wrapping up three hellish days at WDW for the young princess' belated birthday drive-by... www.NEVERAGAIN.com  is all Im saying about going to WDW the week between Christmas and New Years. By noon I wanted to karate chop every child in there and smack the next person to run over my heel with their stroller...smh. 90 minutes wait average a ride... not I. The highlights were that we stayed at the Dolphin which was surprisingly nice, and got upgraded because our room wasn't ready.  Also, got to see my my CM friend that I met last May when I was at WDW. It was funny trying to find him clothes to put on over his "costume" so he wouldn't be recognized.  Im ready for Feb!



DisneyDee27 said:


> i'll be there for the F & W with 2 newbies
> I was hoping to restore my honorary Diva title



You can restore it the first week of May at WDW during the Diva Days at Disney... or the Triple D's LOL.



NJDiva said:


> OK there will be no crown stealing here! all Divas must come with their own crown. we all know what happens when a Diva is upset.....


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey folks... back in West Palm Beach after wrapping up three hellish days at WDW for the young princess' belated birthday drive-by... www.NEVERAGAIN.com  is all Im saying about going to WDW the week between Christmas and New Years. By noon I wanted to karate chop every child in there and smack the next person to run over my heel with their stroller...smh. 90 minutes wait average a ride... not I. The highlights were that we stayed at the Dolphin which was surprisingly nice, and got upgraded because our room wasn't ready.  Also, got to see my my CM friend that I met last May when I was at WDW. It was funny trying to find him clothes to put on over his "costume" so he wouldn't be recognized.  Im ready for Feb!



  Jersey week was crazy enough for me....   Definitely don't think I could handle the crowds from this week.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> You can restore it the first week of May at WDW during the Diva Days at Disney... or the Triple D's LOL.



Wow....  I Know about D's... and Double-D's....  But Triple-D's?!     Those must be dangerous!


----------



## taramoz

bluedevilinaz said:


> Mid summer won't happen. Too crowded and hot. I'm definitely shooting for April/May.
> 
> On another note, I was SUPPOSED to leave for Cali today buuuuuut my damn car failed emissions for a 5th consecutive time!! I really want to put a brick of c4 in the car and blow the thing to kingdom come!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now I have to go spend $75 just for diagnostic plus whatever time and parts it takes to get the damn thing fixed and HOPEFULLY the shop can fix it. Otherwise I'm screwed 6 ways from Sunday. I'm at my wit's end with this damn car....



Sorry to hear, on the car note, my car broke down the day I was trying to leave for Christmas, yes, again.  I hate it, just got it back today, it's not even fun to drive because I am constantly in fear it will break down.

I may sell it...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Sorry to hear, on the car note, my car broke down the day I was trying to leave for Christmas, yes, again.  I hate it, just got it back today, it's not even fun to drive because I am constantly in fear it will break down.
> 
> I may sell it...



I just bought a new car in October and it is wonderful. I actually look forward to driving the four miles to work. Have you had your car a long time? Maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Jersey week was crazy enough for me....   Definitely don't think I could handle the crowds from this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....  I Know about D's... and Double-D's....  But Triple-D's?!     Those must be dangerous!



Yeah, someone at my job went down for Jersey week and was trying to get me to buy into it, but I said no thanks! I will stick to my regular visiting times from now on.   And Im trying to get our "Triple D" event on the National Disney calendar... LOL.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just bought a new car in October and it is wonderful. I actually look forward to driving the four miles to work. Have you had your car a long time? Maybe it's time for a change.



It only has 57K miles on it, it's so hard to decide if I throw in the towel or not.  I had hoped to drive it into the ground, but with all the expensive repairs I have had lately, I am worried.  The car basically drained my emergency fund, or vacation fund...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> It only has 57K miles on it, it's so hard to decide if I throw in the towel or not.  I had hoped to drive it into the ground, but with all the expensive repairs I have had lately, I am worried.  The car basically drained my emergency fund, or vacation fund...



Yeah, that's not many miles...

And nobody should be messing with the vacation fund!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> It only has 57K miles on it, it's so hard to decide if I throw in the towel or not.  I had hoped to drive it into the ground, but with all the expensive repairs I have had lately, I am worried.  The car basically drained my emergency fund, or vacation fund...



wow, that's crazy.. what do you drive.. or not drive  ??


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> On another note, I was SUPPOSED to leave for Cali today buuuuuut my damn car failed emissions for a 5th consecutive time!! I really want to put a brick of c4 in the car and blow the thing to kingdom come!!!!!!!!!!!





taramoz said:


> Sorry to hear, on the car note, my car broke down the day I was trying to leave for Christmas, yes, again.  I hate it, just got it back today, it's not even fun to drive because I am constantly in fear it will break down.



Wow, sorry to hear of the car woes.  I have lately been starting to worry a bit, I have over 100k on my truck, and it has begun to get a little loud.  I patched the muffler up with some goop from the parts store a few months ago, but it is starting to fail.  And it is due for inspection by the end of the month, which I have put off for too long.  On the other hand, I do not remember the last time I started it up, maybe Monday night, perhaps.  Despite the cold, still biking to work.  Hope you get the problems fixed.  DC is right, we have a $400 repair limit to fix, then they give you a pass for the year.  But that can get expensive every year.....




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey folks... back in West Palm Beach after wrapping up three hellish days at WDW for the young princess' belated birthday drive-by... www.NEVERAGAIN.com  is all Im saying about going to WDW the week between Christmas and New Years. By noon I wanted to karate chop every child in there and smack the next person to run over my heel with their stroller...smh. 90 minutes wait average a ride... not I.





DCTooTall said:


> Jersey week was crazy enough for me....   Definitely don't think I could handle the crowds from this week.



Except for the extra 15,000 runners who show up, next weekend should not be so bad.  I am thinking of passing on the W&D this year due to the rescheduling to jersey week, and going with the new race they announced for the same weekend as last year's W&D.  And I am hoping on a May visit for the Everest race

Less than a week to go for my trip!  Have a Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Except for the extra 15,000 runners who show up, next weekend should not be so bad.  I am thinking of passing on the W&D this year due to the rescheduling to jersey week, and going with the new race they announced for the same weekend as last year's W&D.  And I am hoping on a May visit for the Everest race
> 
> Less than a week to go for my trip!  Have a Happy New Year, everyone!



I'm going to be at Disney on race weekend with my family. This seems to be my year for vacationing during all the disney races. First W&D, and now the marathon.  Good luck with the race!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, that's crazy.. what do you drive.. or not drive  ??



I've only got about 63k miles on my car....  and it only had about 60k on it when I bought it in August.   That 3k I've put on includes my drive up to CT over Thanksgiving.

Of course,  I'm not responsible for playing kid taxi,  and my commute to work is only about 30miles round trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to be at Disney on race weekend with my family. This seems to be my year for vacationing during all the disney races. First W&D, and now the marathon.  Good luck with the race!



I think the fates are telling you that you should be training for the princess or another race.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think the fates are telling you that you should be training for the princess or another race.



Well then the fates need to give me a little more free time and a personal trainer...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well then the fates need to give me a little more free time and a personal trainer...



You don't need a trainer. Heck, I didn't even really *train* for my first three Disney half-marathons.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> You don't need a trainer. Heck, I didn't even really *train* for my first three Disney half-marathons.



I'm sure you're right. I thought it couldn't hurt to ask though as long as I was asking for miracles...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, that's crazy.. what do you drive.. or not drive  ??



It's a BMW, yes, I should have known better.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> It's a BMW, yes, I should have known better.



I've heard that's a downside to BMWs. Crazy expensive repairs.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to be at Disney on race weekend with my family. This seems to be my year for vacationing during all the disney races. First W&D, and now the marathon.  Good luck with the race!



Maybe you should be thinking of entering one!  




DCTooTall said:


> I think the fates are telling you that you should be training for the princess or another race.



Yeah, what he said!



CoasterAddict said:


> You don't need a trainer. Heck, I didn't even really *train* for my first three Disney half-marathons.



And what she said.  I do not do much training either, running-wise.  But maybe Peter could lend a hand.



taramoz said:


> It's a BMW, yes, I should have known better.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've heard that's a downside to BMWs. Crazy expensive repairs.



I like BMW's.  But I think any car today, once the dealer gets a hold of it, is in danger of expensive repairs.  I just heard a weeks worth of horror stories concerning a co-worker's Honda at the dealer.  But also helps to have some feeling for cars.  We has a Passat that went in for a recall for a water pump.  I told them that since they had it and it was close to 60K, to change the timing belt as well.  When we went to pick it up they gave  me a bill for close to $500 for the belt.  But they knocked it down to $60 when I reminded them they had to remove it to replace the water pump.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> It's a BMW, yes, I should have known better.



yep, highly over rated, a friend at work has one and has nothing but expensive problems with it

my chrysler has 209,000 miles and is running strong


----------



## ortholablady

I drive a BMW X3.  It now needs to be repaired after I got rearended on the the way home from work this week.  $1400!  $687 just for the new bumper.  Good thing the parents of the kid who hit me are paying.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I know in areas i've lived in there has usually been a way around the failed emissions....   Basically,   if you spend $XXX in repairs to pass emissions but still fail,   you can get a waiver due to the attempts to fix the car.    Anything like that out there?






ahoff said:


> Wow, sorry to hear of the car woes.  I have lately been starting to worry a bit, I have over 100k on my truck, and it has begun to get a little loud.  I patched the muffler up with some goop from the parts store a few months ago, but it is starting to fail.  And it is due for inspection by the end of the month, which I have put off for too long.  On the other hand, I do not remember the last time I started it up, maybe Monday night, perhaps.  Despite the cold, still biking to work.  Hope you get the problems fixed.  DC is right, we have a $400 repair limit to fix, then they give you a pass for the year.  But that can get expensive every year.....




Sucky part is in AZ you can only get one waiver and that is for one year and the previous moron... I mean owner used it so I'm screwed, even though I've spent $600+ on it already. The carb gave up the ghost at the emissions repair shop this morning so now I am not leaving for California for 2 weeks IF I still have a job with them. I'm not holding my breath. 



taramoz said:


> Sorry to hear, on the car note, my car broke down the day I was trying to leave for Christmas, yes, again.  I hate it, just got it back today, it's not even fun to drive because I am constantly in fear it will break down.
> 
> I may sell it...



That sucks! Sorry to hear that it's draining your funds. I definitely know the feeling though. I have very limited moving funds and the car problems have just about depleted them.


----------



## disneypryncess

Happy New Years Eve, everyone! Best wishes for a healthy, happy New Year!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

disneypryncess said:


> Happy New Years Eve, everyone! Best wishes for a healthy, happy New Year!



Thank you and I second this!


----------



## MICKEY88

disneypryncess said:


> Happy New Years Eve, everyone! Best wishes for a healthy, happy New Year!



I'll drink to that


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll drink to that



WHAT WON'T YOU DRINK TO?!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> WHAT WON'T YOU DRINK TO?!



the rum bottle being empty...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> the rum bottle being empty...



Just always have another on hand!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Just always have another on hand!



just one... Hmm let's see I currently have 3 bottles of Calico Jack spiced rum, 1 bottle of Calico Jack Silver, and 1 bottle of Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum, my rum is never gone,, but I can't control what happens if at someone else's house


----------



## Master Mason

MICKEY88 said:


> just one... Hmm let's see I currently have 3 bottles of Calico Jack spiced rum, 1 bottle of Calico Jack Silver, and 1 bottle of Admiral Nelsons Cherry Rum, my rum is never gone,, but I can't control what happens if at someone else's house


Bacardi select


----------



## MICKEY88

Master Mason said:


> Bacardi select


----------



## ortholablady

I've got a bottle of Captain Morgan!  Having some Korbel now.  I'll never make it till midnight. It's a very quiet New Year's.  Here's to a happy 2012!  Can't wait to escape to WDW in 29 days!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW




----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


>



happy new year to you too


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone had a safe and fun New Years Eve!


----------



## NJDiva

What's up my little Mickey Fans!
so 2 days have come and gone (almost) and so far no broken bones! it was one year ago that I had the misfortune of breaking my ankle helping a friend. 

update on the house....FINALLY!!! I have permits and they are going taking out the rest of my foundation and replacing it this week...hoping to get pictures of the progress to share. 

so you know I have a question for all to ponder.....

What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!


----------



## EvoldicA

Drink less... if at all.  I would love to go on a cruise since I've never been on one.  I always want to travel....   Maybe finally get to Australia or another country?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> What's up my little Mickey Fans!
> so 2 days have come and gone (almost) and so far no broken bones! it was one year ago that I had the misfortune of breaking my ankle helping a friend.
> 
> update on the house....FINALLY!!! I have permits and they are going taking out the rest of my foundation and replacing it this week...hoping to get pictures of the progress to share.
> 
> so you know I have a question for all to ponder.....
> 
> What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
> is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!




Easy....Win the Lotto.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> so you know I have a question for all to ponder.....
> 
> What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
> is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!



Lose another 50lbs before my wedding.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lose another 50lbs before my wedding.



That's the ticket....   slim down for the wedding pictures.... then you can bulk back up.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lose another 50lbs before my wedding.



you can do it!! I am hoping to get the endurance to do the Princess marathon in 2013 so I'm back in the gym pushing through the pain....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> That's the ticket....   slim down for the wedding pictures.... then you can bulk back up.



you are not helping!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> What's up my little Mickey Fans!
> so 2 days have come and gone (almost) and so far no broken bones! it was one year ago that I had the misfortune of breaking my ankle helping a friend.
> 
> update on the house....FINALLY!!! I have permits and they are going taking out the rest of my foundation and replacing it this week...hoping to get pictures of the progress to share.
> 
> so you know I have a question for all to ponder.....
> 
> What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
> is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!



Hey girl. happy New Year to you as well! So glad to read about the house getting back together and your ankle still in tact.   This year, I really want to put my fear of flying to the curb and do some international travel. I want to go to Italy this year and eventually Africa (maybe this year) but to convince myself to sit still on a plane for all of those hours is really pushing it. The longest I've done is 5.5 hours going to a meeting at Microsoft in Seattle and by hour 3 I was clutching the door, pondering my mid-air escape.  Maybe also add having some really really really good mind-blowing, scream his name backwards, s e x. 




NJDiva said:


> you can do it!! I am hoping to get the endurance to do the Princess marathon in 2013 so I'm back in the gym pushing through the pain....



I need to lose 50lbs by May...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you are not helping!!!



  Just because you don't agree with my outlook,  doesn't mean it may not offer some value to someone else.  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey girl. happy New Year to you as well! So glad to read about the house getting back together and your ankle still in tact.   This year, I really want to put my fear of flying to the curb and do some international travel. I want to go to Italy this year and eventually Africa (maybe this year) but to convince myself to sit still on a plane for all of those hours is really pushing it. The longest I've done is 5.5 hours going to a meeting at Microsoft in Seattle and by hour 3 I was clutching the door, pondering my mid-air escape.  Maybe also add having some really really really good mind-blowing, scream his name backwards, s e x.



 Well for the last bit,   you could always try and increase your chances with someone named Bob, JJ, or Otto.   Then even if it's not that great,   you are still going to be able to scream his name backwards.   

Hmmmm....

Or you know....   There are some of those new Airbus 380 Dreamliners which include things like double-bed suites in their first class accommodations.    You might be able to find a way to get thru the flying nerves thru some interesting distractions if you can find the right flying buddy.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey girl. happy New Year to you as well! So glad to read about the house getting back together and your ankle still in tact.   This year, I really want to put my fear of flying to the curb and do some international travel. I want to go to Italy this year and eventually Africa (maybe this year) but to convince myself to sit still on a plane for all of those hours is really pushing it. The longest I've done is 5.5 hours going to a meeting at Microsoft in Seattle and by hour 3 I was clutching the door, pondering my mid-air escape.  Maybe also add having some really really really good mind-blowing, scream his name backwards, s e x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to lose 50lbs by May...



I have to tell you, flying to Egypt was a 10 hr flight and I slept through 3/4 of it. I think I was awake enough to eat and to see us take off and land. if I wasn't going to the Canary Islands I would so work on your flying issue. I want to go back to Africa to do a safari (I want to get full use of the stalker lens I have!
as for your last request....to quote _When Harry Met Sally_....I'll have what she's having!


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> so you know I have a question for all to ponder.....
> 
> What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
> is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!



Hmmm, definitely travel, I love that, and also get out and be more social, meet new people!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hmmm, definitely travel, I love that, and also get out and be more social, meet new people!



You mean like actually getting to a SSC Meet??


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You mean like actually getting to a SSC Meet??



LOL, for sure, I am planning one for goodness sake!  Speaking of, we need to pick the october meet timeframe...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> What's the one thing you want to do this year (besides get to Disney as many times as fiscally possible)...
> is it to travel more, swim with the dolphins (very fun by the way), try a new food/drink, wha'cha got?!



Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know. 

On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Well for the last bit,   you could always try and increase your chances with someone named Bob, JJ, or Otto.   Then even if it's not that great,   you are still going to be able to scream his name backwards.
> 
> OMG  OMG   ok... ok.... *catching my breath* I am dying with laughter... you should see me sitting here reading this like "who the hell is Bob and JJ?? LOL... then I read the last sentence and nearly pee'd on myself..."  Too-to the mothaeffin-chay!
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Or you know....   There are some of those new Airbus 380 Dreamliners which include things like double-bed suites in their first class accommodations.    You might be able to find a way to get thru the flying nerves thru some interesting distractions if you can find the right flying buddy.
> 
> ...and if they happened to be the same Bob, JJ, or Otto... I could resolve both 2012 goals in one shot!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Wanna see me on Disney ABC Tv with Jenny McCarthy check this out you will like it Philadelphia's favorite beer vendor professes his love for Jenny McCarthy on Dick Clark's ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVHcXN88O5k


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Maybe also add having some really really really good mind-blowing, scream his name backwards, s e x.





hmm can you scream     etaryP


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> That's the ticket....   slim down for the wedding pictures.... then you can bulk back up.



I was planning on keeping it off but ok. lol



NJDiva said:


> you can do it!! I am hoping to get the endurance to do the Princess marathon in 2013 so I'm back in the gym pushing through the pain....



I'm hoping to lose more than 50lbs but 50 is my initial goal.  You can do it too  I'm gonna start working out at home. I have free weights here I can use.



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



 Lemme know when it's official! I'll do my best to come down for it 



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Wanna see me on Disney ABC Tv with Jenny McCarthy check this out you will like it Philadelphia's favorite beer vendor professes his love for Jenny McCarthy on Dick Clark's ...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVHcXN88O5k



haha that's awesome!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



That is awesome news! You really do have a great guy.  Finding a great guy is one in a million and you are very lucky.  As for the weather we had been watching and  I'm glad we were there for the warmer weather.  Stay warm.


I hope a great New Years Eve and Day was enjoyed by everyone.  I had a great night out and really enjoyed welcoming 2012.  As for resolutions, I haven't made any.  I will continue to travel.  I have plans to travel to mexico, Europe, and WDW.  Of course I will cont. to hit the gym and how could I not want to lose 10 lbs.  

Now the holidays are over and life has returned to normal.  I will be posting more.  I hope that DC will give me a quick recap of what's been going on.  I hope everyone has a great day, and Happy Hump Day


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



Darcy, that's great!  Congratulations!

But what is this about 27 degrees?  I thought I was leaving the cold for a few days.  It is 14 this morning.  Guess I will have to re-plan my packing list.


----------



## DCTooTall

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Wanna see me on Disney ABC Tv with Jenny McCarthy check this out you will like it Philadelphia's favorite beer vendor professes his love for Jenny McCarthy on Dick Clark's ...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVHcXN88O5k



   Nice....

   Sadly,   I can't get past the image of her in Baseketball.    between Sucking the chrome off the trailer hitch and some of the other jokes in there..... 



ctnurse said:


> That is awesome news! You really do have a great guy.  Finding a great guy is one in a million and you are very lucky.  As for the weather we had been watching and  I'm glad we were there for the warmer weather.  Stay warm.
> 
> 
> I hope a great New Years Eve and Day was enjoyed by everyone.  I had a great night out and really enjoyed welcoming 2012.  As for resolutions, I haven't made any.  I will continue to travel.  I have plans to travel to mexico, Europe, and WDW.  Of course I will cont. to hit the gym and how could I not want to lose 10 lbs.
> 
> Now the holidays are over and life has returned to normal.  I will be posting more.  I hope that DC will give me a quick recap of what's been going on.  I hope everyone has a great day, and Happy Hump Day



 Um... Lala's back....  and people have been busy with holidays.


Sadly...  I haven't been able to show up as often as i'd normally like on the DIS lately for a variety of reasons,   so I'm probably not the best one to give a recap right now.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Nice....
> 
> Sadly,   I can't get past the image of her in Baseketball.    between Sucking the chrome off the trailer hitch and some of the other jokes in there.....




We only had the tv on less than ten minutes before ball drop.  (I think I am a bigger fan of rope drops).  I didn't know who it was on camera doing the street interviews, but someons said, "who is that annoying person?"  Well, now I know who it was.  Never saw Baseketball, so no point of reference there.  Though I noticed a big Disney influence (they are owners of ABC, aren't they?).  First thing I thought of when Justin Bieber was on camera was how much the hat made him look like one of the seven dwarves.  And Dick Clark?  Some of the animatronics at WDW are more lifelike.  Gee, how long has he been doing this?

This time tomorrow I will be headed towards MGM or Epcot


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm can you scream     etaryP



 LOL... ummm, I can't really think of an appropriate disney-friendly reply, so let's just say "I can work on it." 

Darcy - girl I missed the announcement, but congrats!!! Wow, you deserve all the happiness you can handle and he better know how to cherish and admire what he has.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Darcy, that's great!  Congratulations!
> 
> But what is this about 27 degrees?  I thought I was leaving the cold for a few days.  It is 14 this morning.  Guess I will have to re-plan my packing list.



Don't worry, its warming up to the 70s again. . .with 40s at night for the weekend.  You should be good.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



WooooooooWheeeeeee!  Congrats, Darcy!  Happiness always!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> We only had the tv on less than ten minutes before ball drop.  (I think I am a bigger fan of rope drops).  I didn't know who it was on camera doing the street interviews, but someons said, "who is that annoying person?"  Well, now I know who it was.  Never saw Baseketball, so no point of reference there.  Though I noticed a big Disney influence (they are owners of ABC, aren't they?).  First thing I thought of when Justin Bieber was on camera was how much the hat made him look like one of the seven dwarves.  And Dick Clark?  Some of the animatronics at WDW are more lifelike.  Gee, how long has he been doing this?
> 
> This time tomorrow I will be headed towards MGM or Epcot



We thought "The Bieb" looked like a girl.  And Lady Gaga....Darth Vader in white!  But then...we only watched for 10 minutes, too.


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



Darcy - Congrats on the decision.   Sounds like 2012 is starting out great for you.  It is a great feeling meeting the person who completes you, and again I wish you all the best in 2012.


Well, finally back in Geneva after a very busy but fantastic month of December.   I was all over the United States and have some great memories to finish out 2011.   Including a really great New Years Eve where I "tied one on" with several bottles of wine, champagne and drinks.   

As for 2012, I usually don't make New Years Resolutions, so this year will be more of the same with work and travel.   I hope to keep involved here on the DIS boards.   I am planning on several trips back to the States and would like to schedule one for the Oct DIS Meet at WDW, so I should be all set for my travel plans in 2012.    

I am back on the road starting next week - Turkey, Egypt and Germany.    There is snow on the mountains as well, so Ski Season is starting and I will be hitting the slopes the next couple of weekends.  Wish me luck.  

I hope everyone's 2012 is starting out well and that the new year brings prosperity and happiness to all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TheBigE said:


> Darcy - Congrats on the decision.   Sounds like 2012 is starting out great for you.  It is a great feeling meeting the person who completes you, and again I wish you all the best in 2012.
> 
> 
> Well, finally back in Geneva after a very busy but fantastic month of December.   I was all over the United States and have some great memories to finish out 2011.   Including a really great New Years Eve where I "tied one on" with several bottles of wine, champagne and drinks.
> 
> As for 2012, I usually don't make New Years Resolutions, so this year will be more of the same with work and travel.   I hope to keep involved here on the DIS boards.   I am planning on several trips back to the States and would like to schedule one for the Oct DIS Meet at WDW, so I should be all set for my travel plans in 2012.
> 
> I am back on the road starting next week - Turkey, Egypt and Germany.    There is snow on the mountains as well, so Ski Season is starting and I will be hitting the slopes the next couple of weekends.  Wish me luck.
> 
> I hope everyone's 2012 is starting out well and that the new year brings prosperity and happiness to all.



Hey E. . .sounds like you have a busy time ahead of you.  Hope you manage to make 2012 all you want it to be.


----------



## disneypryncess

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I think DBF and I may just decide to make it permanent.  We had a talk about this over new years and it looks to be the plan. . .If anything official happens, I will let you know.
> 
> On a side note, its only supposed to be 27 degrees when I wake up tomorrow. . .***. . .I thought I left those temps behind in DC.



That is great news! Best of luck, Darcy.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

Hope everyone here had a great Christmas and New Year.  My medical issues of last January (i.e., gallbladder removal) behind me, I had very quiet holidays.  I turned on the TV at 11:57 pm 12/31/2011 and think Dick Clark should pack it in.  On January 4, 2012 I noted ("celebrated" is far too strong a word) three years without a date.  The day before I gave back some of my vacation days at work, and remain with May 14-18 free.  I understand that there is something planned for May, 2012.  Anyway, good to be back.

Jim


----------



## NJDiva

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope everyone here had a great Christmas and New Year.  My medical issues of last January (i.e., gallbladder removal) behind me, I had very quiet holidays.  I turned on the TV at 11:57 pm 12/31/2011 and think Dick Clark should pack it in.  On January 4, 2012 I noted ("celebrated" is far too strong a word) three years without a date.  The day before I gave back some of my vacation days at work, and remain with May 14-18 free.  I understand that there is something planned for May, 2012.  Anyway, good to be back.
> 
> Jim



well the NE Divas will be meeting the first week of May, other than that I'm not sure what else we have going on. last year we stepped out in style and had dinner at V&A and it was wonderful....not sure how to top that this year...
Glad to hear you're doing better, come hang on the boards with us, we'll keep you amused!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hello fellow Dis'ers.  I haven't been here lately due to my move keeping me busy.  And for those who also know me on FB, the move has not gone well.  The good news?  I am one week away from my first weekend at WDW since becoming a Florida resident.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hello fellow Dis'ers.  I haven't been here lately due to my move keeping me busy.  And for those who also know me on FB, the move has not gone well.  The good news?  I am one week away from my first weekend at WDW since becoming a Florida resident.



Moves can be tough.   Have fun at WDW when you get down there.  That place has a way of making a  lot of things better.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.


----------



## ortholablady

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



That's awesome!  How's the weather?  I'll be down there in 3 weeks, can't wait!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



Is your Honey with you?  Are you down for the race?  Did you see CoasterAddict?

Have a Blast!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Hope everyone had a good New Year.  I've been away for a while and now back.  Just a lot of personal things in my life going on.  But I have started a photography business so that's a good thing    I am very excited about it too.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



I'm jealous about the view, but I did get to spend time on a golf course in Florida today.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



Have a great time! WDW is a magical place. Have fun.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



have some chocolate for me!! I so wish I was there with you....any dragonberry around???


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



OMG I didn't know you were going, so lucky!  Have fun...


----------



## disneypryncess

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello from WDW! I'm sitting on my balcony overlooking the golf course. Heading out to downtown Disney later. I can already hear the Ghirardelli sundae calling my name.



So jealous!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## NJDiva

ok you crazy single people....
since we have all kinds of ADD with regard to topics, I'm gonna bring you all back to one very important one.....OUR DISNEY MEET UP! so we've sort of decided it should be during F&W and MNSSHP....and that's it. take a look at your schedules and check your availability....I figure if we start planning now, it won't be so hard fiscally to make this happen....what do ya say??


----------



## stitch1986

NJDiva said:


> ok you crazy single people....
> since we have all kinds of ADD with regard to topics, I'm gonna bring you all back to one very important one.....OUR DISNEY MEET UP! so we've sort of decided it should be during F&W and MNSSHP....and that's it. take a look at your schedules and check your availability....I figure if we start planning now, it won't be so hard fiscally to make this happen....what do ya say??


ooo I am available cause I will be down there by then 

hello everyone! been awhile due to finalizing things with move that is in 24 days!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> ooo I am available cause I will be down there by then
> 
> hello everyone! been awhile due to finalizing things with move that is in 24 days!



Good Luck with your move.  I am now unpacking from my move to Tallahassee this past week.


----------



## stitch1986

DisneydaveCT said:


> Good Luck with your move.  I am now unpacking from my move to Tallahassee this past week.



aw thxs  i hope things are better I saw that you said it didnt go to smooth, and hope things are getting better


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> aw thxs  i hope things are better I saw that you said it didnt go to smooth, and hope things are getting better



Yes, things are getting better.  My furnishings finally arrived this morning.  Had everything arrived as scheduled, my new apartment would be set-up before my first day of the new job tomorrow.


----------



## stitch1986

DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, things are getting better.  My furnishings finally arrived this morning.  Had everything arrived as scheduled, my new apartment would be set-up before my first day of the new job tomorrow.



ooo thats awesome that is what I am worried about, I hope I can find a job out there  what job is it? that you got


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> ok you crazy single people....
> since we have all kinds of ADD with regard to topics, I'm gonna bring you all back to one very important one.....OUR DISNEY MEET UP! so we've sort of decided it should be during F&W and MNSSHP....and that's it. take a look at your schedules and check your availability....I figure if we start planning now, it won't be so hard fiscally to make this happen....what do ya say??



I agree, lets get it set so we can all save and plan.  And I realized today I have no real plans to go back this year... (so unlike me), I need a trip to look forward to...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Howdy folks   Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and New Years, both of mine were quite nice.  Sorry I've been MIA, but there will be more of the same for quite a while, I am afraid.  A friend who owns an insurance company has asked me to get licensed and help out so I'm going to be busy with studying for that, and then working there.  If anyone needs to get ahold of me I get e-mail notification of PMs, so I can know if I need to make some turtles and caramels and show up in Indy 

On another note, I've cancelled our planned trip for June, but I am hoping we can make it in November (already got a reservation at OKW).  I am a little concerned since we overlap a few days with the end of F&W (and apparently the half and Jersey Week), but we should also have some decent days since we will be there for a few days after all that ends.




Disneyfan63 said:


> On January 4, 2012 I noted ("celebrated" is far too strong a word) three years without a date.



You have my sympathy, I haven't been on a date with someone other than my XH since, oh, 1997ish, lol (and we split in 2008).  Of course, recreational dating isn't really my thing.  Hope 2012 brings you greater happiness


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Is your Honey with you?  Are you down for the race?  Did you see CoasterAddict?
> 
> Have a Blast!



 She's spending the time with the greatest guy in her life.....    Her Son.    (and mom too...   )





NJDiva said:


> have some chocolate for me!! I so wish I was there with you....any dragonberry around???



 Seriously!  They need to have that available on a regular basis!   and in larger sizes!



NJDiva said:


> ok you crazy single people....
> since we have all kinds of ADD with regard to topics, I'm gonna bring you all back to one very important one.....OUR DISNEY MEET UP! so we've sort of decided it should be during F&W and MNSSHP....and that's it. take a look at your schedules and check your availability....I figure if we start planning now, it won't be so hard fiscally to make this happen....what do ya say??



  I'm open.   As of right now I don't have anything planned for that time period which could conflict.



DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy folks   Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and New Years, both of mine were quite nice.  Sorry I've been MIA, but there will be more of the same for quite a while, I am afraid.  A friend who owns an insurance company has asked me to get licensed and help out so I'm going to be busy with studying for that, and then working there.  If anyone needs to get ahold of me I get e-mail notification of PMs, so I can know if I need to make some turtles and caramels and show up in Indy
> 
> On another note, I've cancelled our planned trip for June, but I am hoping we can make it in November (already got a reservation at OKW).  I am a little concerned since we overlap a few days with the end of F&W (and apparently the half and Jersey Week), but we should also have some decent days since we will be there for a few days after all that ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy, I haven't been on a date with someone other than my XH since, oh, 1997ish, lol (and we split in 2008).  Of course, recreational dating isn't really my thing.  Hope 2012 brings you greater happiness




 You should say forget November,  and come down a month earlier for the semi-planned SSC Meet....  you know...  once we decide on dates.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, things are getting better.  My furnishings finally arrived this morning.  Had everything arrived as scheduled, my new apartment would be set-up before my first day of the new job tomorrow.



Good to hear things aare coming together for you! I was supposed to leave almost 2 weeks ago for California but my car troubles had me stay another 2 weeks. I'm leaving Friday if everything goes as planned. We'll see how that works out though. haha.



As for the West Coast Dismeet when is a good time for everyone? I was thinking April or May since the crowds will be(relatively) light and it'll still be nice outside.


----------



## disneypryncess

DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, things are getting better.  My furnishings finally arrived this morning.  Had everything arrived as scheduled, my new apartment would be set-up before my first day of the new job tomorrow.



Hope your first day went well!!


----------



## dismem98

Hey All....

Booked for May !!!  Can't wait


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> ok you crazy single people....
> since we have all kinds of ADD with regard to topics, I'm gonna bring you all back to one very important one.....OUR DISNEY MEET UP! so we've sort of decided it should be during F&W and MNSSHP....and that's it. take a look at your schedules and check your availability....I figure if we start planning now, it won't be so hard fiscally to make this happen....what do ya say??



Had a nice time at WDW this past weekend.  Ran the Half and decided next year I am doing the Full.  Hung out with Darcy at Raglan for a bit until she got called away.  Also have decided I am going down for the new ToT race the end of September, which will also be the first weekend of F&W.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Had a nice time at WDW this past weekend.  Ran the Half and decided next year I am doing the Full.  Hung out with Darcy at Raglan for a bit until she got called away.  Also have decided I am going down for the new ToT race the end of September, which will also be the first weekend of F&W.



It was fun to finally spend some time hanging. Sorry that I got called away for an emergency case. Oh well, that is life.

I also got to meet up with Ludari who did the 5k and the 1/2 as well. We hung out in Epcot on Monday.  

Great fun during marathon weekend. It was fun to see everyone's medals.


----------



## duckybelle

Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand


----------



## bluedevilinaz

duckybelle said:


> Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand



 Sorry to hear that. :/ Things will get better though. Just keep your head up! 



nurse.darcy said:


> It was fun to finally spend some time hanging. Sorry that I got called away for an emergency case. Oh well, that is life.
> 
> I also got to meet up with Ludari who did the 5k and the 1/2 as well. We hung out in Epcot on Monday.
> 
> Great fun during marathon weekend. It was fun to see everyone's medals.



Sounds like you had a fun weekend!

2 days until I move to California!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand





Love is sometimes painful, but we always manage to get through it in the end.  Here is hoping and praying for some healing time for you.


----------



## Tygerlilly

So I've been lurking this thread for a while now and decided to finally say hey!



ahoff said:


> Had a nice time at WDW this past weekend.  Ran the Half and decided next year I am doing the Full.  Hung out with Darcy at Raglan for a bit until she got called away.  Also have decided I am going down for the new ToT race the end of September, which will also be the first weekend of F&W.



I'm actually planning on going down for that too! I'm planning on being there from 9/27-10/2.


----------



## DisneyDee27

So when's the meet in October?  I'll be there the 20th - 27th I'd love to meet you fun fanatics and really earn my honorary Diva status 
Dee


----------



## stitch1986

so just wanted to say countdown to move is now 17 days!! we are driving to fl so it should be interesting haha  hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Sorry to hear that. :/ Things will get better though. Just keep your head up!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun weekend!
> 
> 2 days until I move to California!!!



Brett, please be happy with what God gave you.  Take this job and work it.  Stop searching for the "grass is greener". 

You had a really good job at a really young age.  Life is different now.  Enjoy that which is placed before you.

Oh, and that girl of your's is awesome. . .sweet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDee27 said:


> So when's the meet in October?  I'll be there the 20th - 27th I'd love to meet you fun fanatics and really earn my honorary Diva status
> Dee



There is probably an answer to this question earlier in the posts but just wanted to say that me and my SO are always here for a meet up.


----------



## ahoff

Tygerlilly said:


> I'm actually planning on going down for that too! I'm planning on being there from 9/27-10/2.




I did this race when it was a 13K.  I did it the last year they offered it, then they replaced it with the W&D Half.  I am doing this race instead of the W&D this year, and going to do the Full next January.


----------



## DCTooTall

Tygerlilly said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while now and decided to finally say hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually planning on going down for that too! I'm planning on being there from 9/27-10/2.



 to the group!  feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  We always love new people joining us.




nurse.darcy said:


> There is probably an answer to this question earlier in the posts but just wanted to say that me and my SO are always here for a meet up.



Actually....  there isn't.    Noone has actually decided upon dates yet for the October meet.


At this point,   since I believe Tara is the acting official organizer,    I'm almost thinking she should just say "The meet is gonna be XXX day" so we can work on planning it from there.    Odds are it'll grow from a single day anyways knowing this crowd.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Brett, please be happy with what God gave you.  Take this job and work it.  Stop searching for the "grass is greener".
> 
> You had a really good job at a really young age.  Life is different now.  Enjoy that which is placed before you.
> 
> Oh, and that girl of your's is awesome. . .sweet.




I am happy, I'm always looking for other jobs though because you never know when something might pop up. 

Yeah and I sadly got spoiled by it and it left me wanting more money. 

Yes she is.  I love her to pieces! 

1 day until I leave! AHHHHH!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!  We always love new people joining us.
> 
> 
> Actually....  there isn't.    Noone has actually decided upon dates yet for the October meet.
> 
> 
> At this point,   since I believe Tara is the acting official organizer,    I'm almost thinking she should just say "The meet is gonna be XXX day" so we can work on planning it from there.    Odds are it'll grow from a single day anyways knowing this crowd.



I am not official organizer, but what about the weekends of October 13 or 20? Low crowds and no major events or holidays...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> ooo thats awesome that is what I am worried about, I hope I can find a job out there  what job is it? that you got



I am raising funds for a local university.




bluedevilinaz said:


> Good to hear things aare coming together for you! I was supposed to leave almost 2 weeks ago for California but my car troubles had me stay another 2 weeks. I'm leaving Friday if everything goes as planned. We'll see how that works out though.




Best of luck with, and safe travels to, the new job!  




disneypryncess said:


> Hope your first day went well!!



My first day, in fact my first week, has been awesome.    And I am celebrating my new job by spending this weekend at WDW. 



duckybelle said:


> Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am not official organizer, but what about the weekends of October 13 or 20? Low crowds and no major events or holidays...



I am clearly not a great organizer, as the official, but I did say I wasn't sure I was qualified when I took it on!  I am good with any week/weekend, I just think we avoid columbus day since school is out!

Oh, and on another note, my car broke down AGAIN last night, so today I bought a Toyota Camary, so happy!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

taramoz said:


> I am clearly not a great organizer, as the official, but I did say I wasn't sure I was qualified when I took it on!  I am good with any week/weekend, I just think we avoid columbus day since school is out!
> 
> Oh, and on another note, my car broke down AGAIN last night, so today I bought a Toyota Camary, so happy!



Sorry to hear about your former car, but it sounds like you are happy with the new one.  Best of luck with the new car.


----------



## disneypryncess

duckybelle said:


> Morning everyone...could really use a big hug right now. Thought I found love, but alas, not to be. After some time together he has decided that we shouldnt be together. It hurts...but hopefully after some time I can move on. Just knew my Dis family would understand



So sorry to hear!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am clearly not a great organizer, as the official, but I did say I wasn't sure I was qualified when I took it on!  I am good with any week/weekend, I just think we avoid columbus day since school is out!
> 
> Oh, and on another note, my car broke down AGAIN last night, so today I bought a Toyota Camary, so happy!



New cars are fun! 

I agree about Columbus Day. It's on monday, oct. 8 this year.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am not official organizer, but what about the weekends of October 13 or 20? Low crowds and no major events or holidays...


I think that either one of the weekends would work.  I have a couple of big trips planned this year, Cancun, Europe, and WDW, but I think I could figure out a long weekend for a DIS meet since I couldn't make last years.  I just have to figure out a way to have more vacation time or win Power Ball!


taramoz said:


> I am clearly not a great organizer, as the official, but I did say I wasn't sure I was qualified when I took it on!  I am good with any week/weekend, I just think we avoid columbus day since school is out!
> 
> Oh, and on another note, my car broke down AGAIN last night, so today I bought a Toyota Camary, so happy!



Congrats on the new car.  Toyotas are great cars and very reliable, and shouldn't break down like your last one.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am not official organizer, but what about the weekends of October 13 or 20? Low crowds and no major events or holidays...



either one would work for me.




taramoz said:


> I am clearly not a great organizer, as the official, but I did say I wasn't sure I was qualified when I took it on!  I am good with any week/weekend, I just think we avoid columbus day since school is out!
> 
> Oh, and on another note, my car broke down AGAIN last night, so today I bought a Toyota Camary, so happy!



Oh yes... Columbus day... must avoid.

And congrats on the car.   Seems like everyone here is either getting a new car,  or a new house lately.


----------



## NJDiva

hi ho all!!
so it sounds like we may be making progress on our October trip. me personally I would like the weekend of the 13th so I don't feel rushed to make it to the UK the following weekend. I would probably go out that Thursday night and stay until Monday, hopefully there will be a Halloween Party among those days. I need to show my face at the office at least once before I head across the pond...

to all of our  new friends, please just jump in and join the conversation, and if you can, think about joining us for one of many meets this year. I know that the meets that I've been a part of have been beyond awesome and I can't wait to see my Disney buddies again! I know that we have one scheduled for the west coast that Blue is working on, a meeting on the east coast over the summer (location to be determined) and of course Diva week the first week of May in WDW...


----------



## DCTooTall

ok....  So I stumbled across this after watching the TeBowie video that's making the rounds,  and thought I'd share it here.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/318739/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-hashtags-textingdisaster


  I'm seriously thinking I may need to go see the movie they started talking about. (and singing songs from.)


----------



## taramoz

OK, TDB threw out Oct 13th or 20th weekends for the Dis Meet, does anyone who is coming have a problem with either of these?


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> OK, TDB threw out Oct 13th or 20th weekends for the Dis Meet, does anyone who is coming have a problem with either of these?



Not I.


----------



## ortholablady

DCTooTall said:


> ok....  So I stumbled across this after watching the TeBowie video that's making the rounds,  and thought I'd share it here.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/318739/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-hashtags-textingdisaster
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking I may need to go see the movie they started talking about. (and singing songs from.)



That was hilarious!!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Hi Everyone. I've been away from the boards for awhile, but I've been lurking again so I thought I'd stop by and say hi!



DCTooTall said:


> ok....  So I stumbled across this after watching the TeBowie video that's making the rounds,  and thought I'd share it here.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/318739/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-hashtags-textingdisaster
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking I may need to go see the movie they started talking about. (and singing songs from.)



Unfortunately I couldn't get this video to work in Canada 

Speaking of videos though, I was sent this one today at work, and I'm sure any single girls with a cat will appreciate it. I was laughing so hard I was crying. It's called single white feline. I now know why dating isn't going so well for me, lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYe1d5_LS0s


----------



## stitch1986

taramoz said:


> OK, TDB threw out Oct 13th or 20th weekends for the Dis Meet, does anyone who is coming have a problem with either of these?



nope


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> hi ho all!!
> so it sounds like we may be making progress on our October trip. me personally I would like the weekend of the 13th so I don't feel rushed to make it to the UK the following weekend. I would probably go out that Thursday night and stay until Monday, hopefully there will be a Halloween Party among those days. I need to show my face at the office at least once before I head across the pond...
> 
> to all of our  new friends, please just jump in and join the conversation, and if you can, think about joining us for one of many meets this year. I know that the meets that I've been a part of have been beyond awesome and I can't wait to see my Disney buddies again! I know that we have one scheduled for the west coast that Blue is working on, a meeting on the east coast over the summer (location to be determined) and of course Diva week the first week of May in WDW...



I made it to California safely about 8pm pacific time last night. The trip was uneventful thankfully.


Hey guys, so what weekend in April/May would work best for everyone for the west coast meet? I figure not March because most of march is Spring Break madness and June is the start of summer.


----------



## taramoz

Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



woo hoo!!! you ladies rock!! let me know if I can help...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.





NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!!! you ladies rock!! let me know if I can help...



  I'm excited! 

DC, can you add our meet to the thread's first post?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey SSC fam! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!   I saw the threads about the finalization about the October meet, so I have it in my calendar! Is it the whole weekend or just the 13th??    I am about to book my days for May.  I will also be in Vegas March 11-14th if anyone lives there or will be out that way...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey SSC fam! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!   I saw the threads about the finalization about the October meet, so I have it in my calendar! Is it the whole weekend or just the 13th??    I am about to book my days for May.  I will also be in Vegas March 11-14th if anyone lives there or will be out that way...



Hmm... Might be able to swing Vegas by then. Definitely shoot me a message the week before you head out there! I'm only 4 hours away now!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



It's on the calendar, and will figure it out.  Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hmm... Might be able to swing Vegas by then. Definitely shoot me a message the week before you head out there! I'm only 4 hours away now!



Fantastic! Will do... I will be there with about 1,000 other Divas for the Passion Parties National Convention staying at the Rio...  

Take a moment to recongize Martin Luther King Jr. if you can... 

I'm off to Trader Joes to prepare for Taco night! Yay!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



I love it when people take charge and run with a date. . .its awesome.  That is a great weekend here in Florida so we should all have a great time.  If you need any specific Florida info girls, please feel free to consult.  I am willing to check things out. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Fantastic! Will do... I will be there with about 1,000 other Divas for the Passion Parties National Convention staying at the Rio...
> 
> Take a moment to recongize Martin Luther King Jr. if you can...
> 
> I'm off to Trader Joes to prepare for Taco night! Yay!



Girl, we need a chat. . .Hit me up when you get the chance. . .


----------



## TheBigE

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



Date is marked on the calendar.....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Fantastic! Will do... I will be there with about 1,000 other Divas for the Passion Parties National Convention staying at the Rio...



Cool! Hopefully I can make it out!


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> nope



 You'll be local.  You don't count.  



taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



 Does this mean you texas gals will FINALLY meet each other?   (Seriously..... I've wondered how it is you could both live so close to each other,  and not have met yet.)

13th works for me!    Now I can work on figuring out the rest of my trip. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm excited!
> 
> DC, can you add our meet to the thread's first post?



 Maybe....  if you ask nicely.  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Fantastic! Will do... I will be there with about 1,000 other Divas for the Passion Parties National Convention staying at the Rio...
> 
> Take a moment to recongize Martin Luther King Jr. if you can...
> 
> I'm off to Trader Joes to prepare for Taco night! Yay!




 Hmmmm....  Note to self....   That weekend in March is likely to be a VERY interesting one.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey SSC fam! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!   I saw the threads about the finalization about the October meet, so I have it in my calendar! Is it the whole weekend or just the 13th??    I am about to book my days for May.  I will also be in Vegas March 11-14th if anyone lives there or will be out that way...



Generally...  based off my past couple trips to the world and meets....

  We'll at least have 1 primary "official" meet so that everyone can work their schedules to attend it....  but the group will likely hang out and do stuff beyond just the one day since people will be in town.    

Personally,  I'll probably be down there a week.   the question right now is do I do a mid-week to mid-week trip?  or plan to arrive the weekend of the 13th for the entire week,   or stay the entire week and plan to leave the weekend of the 13th?    I know at some point I'm gonna HAVE to do Halloween Horror nights while I'm down there.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You'll be local.  You don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you texas gals will FINALLY meet each other?   (Seriously..... I've wondered how it is you could both live so close to each other,  and not have met yet.)
> 
> 
> ok but how's this, I live up north and have met BOTH of them....personally I think I have one up on you...just sayin'
> 
> 13th works for me!    Now I can work on figuring out the rest of my trip.
> 
> 
> It would help if we knew what their Halloween schedule was so we could say what day is our "official" meet day...oh well, we'll work it out
> 
> Maybe....  if you ask nicely.
> 
> C'mon, be nice and post it...it just makes you look like the prince that you are
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  Note to self....   That weekend in March is likely to be a VERY interesting one.



....so are you thinking of the conversations and workshops that will be going on or the *ahem* the merchandise that will be available....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok but how's this, I live up north and have met BOTH of them....personally I think I have one up on you...just sayin'



True....   Hmmm... Actually... So has the 

Suddenly I feel kinda hurt and excluded....  



NJDiva said:


> It would help if we knew what their Halloween schedule was so we could say what day is our "official" meet day...oh well, we'll work it out



 We don't have official announcements yet,   but traditionally don't they normally do them on Friday and Sunday nights?




NJDiva said:


> C'mon, be nice and post it...it just makes you look like the prince that you are



  Fine....    

Blue...  Do you have a date or weekend decided on yet for the West Coast meet?     I can post that one too on the first post.

....so are you thinking of the conversations and workshops that will be going on or the *ahem* the merchandise that will be available....[/QUOTE]

  Yes, Yes....  and in a way...    yes.

Not to mention the interesting people which are likely to be attending.


True.... the AVN shows are probably MORE interesting in a way,    but the attendees would also be a lot more...um...  plastic.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Generally...  based off my past couple trips to the world and meets....
> 
> We'll at least have 1 primary "official" meet so that everyone can work their schedules to attend it....  but the group will likely hang out and do stuff beyond just the one day since people will be in town.
> 
> Personally,  I'll probably be down there a week.   the question right now is do I do a mid-week to mid-week trip?  or plan to arrive the weekend of the 13th for the entire week,   or stay the entire week and plan to leave the weekend of the 13th?    I know at some point I'm gonna HAVE to do Halloween Horror nights while I'm down there.



I am going to also stay longer, we just really want to have the 13th be the big meet, I am sure there will be plenty of hanging out beyond that!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Does this mean you texas gals will FINALLY meet each other?   (Seriously..... I've wondered how it is you could both live so close to each other,  and not have met yet.)



In our defense, Houston is a huge city, we are probably not as close as you think...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I am going to also stay longer, we just really want to have the 13th be the big meet, I am sure there will be plenty of hanging out beyond that!



I'm gonna need to figure out when I'm heading down there.  I'm thinking I'll probably come down from that weekend to the next since the previous weekend is Columbus day.

I'm debating whether to drive or fly...  i'm leaning towards driving just because of $$$



taramoz said:


> In our defense, Houston is a huge city, we are probably not as close as you think...



I'm from Atlanta.... I know huge sprawling cities.


----------



## TheDisDork

This is the greatest thread I have ever found on the DIS. I have no idea what's going on for the most part, but I'm picking my way through the pages and loving it lol


----------



## DCTooTall

TheDisDork said:


> This is the greatest thread I have ever found on the DIS. I have no idea what's going on for the most part, but I'm picking my way through the pages and loving it lol



 to the thread!  We love having people join us.

And don't feel bad....  Most of us have no clue what's going on here either.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Blue...  Do you have a date or weekend decided on yet for the West Coast meet?     I can post that one too on the first post.
> 
> True.... the AVN shows are probably MORE interesting in a way,    but the attendees would also be a lot more...um...  plastic.



Not yet. Trying to get people to respond is like pulling teeth. lol. 

Honestly, AVN isn't all it's cracked up to be. I went in 2010 and it was lame and there wasn't anything worth oogling over.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Not yet. Trying to get people to respond is like pulling teeth. lol.
> 
> Honestly, AVN isn't all it's cracked up to be. I went in 2010 and it was lame and there wasn't anything worth oogling over.



Kinda what I was thinking.   Real people are so much more interesting than plastic people.


----------



## DisneyDee27

taramoz said:


> Ok, chatted with TDB, us texas gals are gonna work together to plan the Oct meet and we decided to run with Oct 13 weekend for it, so those who like to plan in advance you can now get the date on the calendar.



Dang it. I'm gonna miss another meet-up. 
Perhaps next time...
Have fun everyone
Dee
Honorary Diva


----------



## stitch1986

DCTooTall said:


> You'll be local.  You don't count.



thxs, make me feel like a outsider like i already do  lol


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> thxs, make me feel like a outsider like i already do  lol



sorry....

  I meant it more like you will be local,  so it's kinda a given any date would work for you since you wouldn't need to make drastic plans long in advance in order to try and meet up.

plus,  you'll get to meet up with everyone whenever they make a trip and not be limited to timing your vacations.

It's sorta like how everybody here has probably met Darcy by now simply because we all end up hanging out at least a little bit while in town.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> It's sorta like how everybody here has probably met Darcy by now simply because we all end up hanging out at least a little bit while in town.



Not everybody


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Not everybody



And who's fault is that?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> And who's fault is that?



Well mine obviously but my lack of gainful employment until recently is also to blame.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> thxs, make me feel like a outsider like i already do  lol



Don't worry...I have been on the outside for years.


----------



## stitch1986

DisneydaveCT said:


> Don't worry...I have been on the outside for years.



lol  ok well least im not only one haha


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well mine obviously but my lack of gainful employment until recently is also to blame.



Actually, its not really your fault.  If you recall, I was supposed to make a trip back to Vegas to visit and it never happened. So in essence it is really my fault.  However, we have plans to finally meet at your wedding, possibly before-hand, as you know from an earlier conversation. . .just saying. . .I can take the blame sometimes. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Not yet. Trying to get people to respond is like pulling teeth. lol.
> 
> Honestly, AVN isn't all it's cracked up to be. I went in 2010 and it was lame and there wasn't anything worth oogling over.



Hey blue, here is what I do when planning a meet (of course, its been a while since I planned one but that is mostly because I moved here and can meet anytime).  

Here is how your post should go. . .

1.  I am planning on being at DLR on (insert dates here). Is there anyone planning on being there during that time?

2.  If you are planning on being at DLR during (insert dates here), we should plan a DISmeet.

If you get responses, then plan away and pm all responses. Then you have something to work with.  If you don't respond to EVERY taker, some will think they aren't included in the group that you want there and decide not to respond.  I have found that most people want to feel included and prefer that you include them at every step.  I usually just include myself, its kinda my way but human nature is to wait for further instruction. . .so to speak. . .and not intrude on any kind of group that may or may not exist. 

For those that are reading this, this is not a dig, put down or any sort of negative comment.  Its just really more about our culture here in America. Its just normal American behavior.


----------



## nurse.darcy

stitch1986 said:


> thxs, make me feel like a outsider like i already do  lol





DisneydaveCT said:


> Don't worry...I have been on the outside for years.



I have to tell you both. . .until I moved to Florida I never felt like an outsider. . .now that I actually live here. . .well lets just say, there are those that assume I should know when everyone or anyone comes to town and just automatically know I am included. Unfortunately, I read the threads on the DIS a lot less than people think and I never read back stories, so assuming that I will know when someone is in town is crazy. If I hear about someone from the DIS being here in Florida I will PM them and tell them that if they want to meet up just PM me so we can talk and try to find a mutually beneficial time - even if it is just a few minutes. . .I live close enough that it doesn't matter how long the meet up is. That is why I have met so many people from here.

Now, if any male out there is looking to hook up, I must tell you I have been off the market since June. . .but I have posted that several times before so its really not old news.  However, that does not preclude me from meeting DIS folks for a fun time at WDW. Just sayin. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, I killed the thread. . .wouldn't be the first time. . .lol.

At least I know it is because it is Saturday and this day is normally particularly slow. . .

Have fun all. . .be back when I an wreak havoc again. . .hugs.


----------



## taramoz

Today DD is a DD8!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> Today DD is a DD8!



Happy Birthday to baby of Tara!! ​


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Happy Birthday to baby of Tara!! ​



I really can't do better than LaLa's picture so I'm just going to repost it!  I hope your daughter has a fun-filled birthday day!


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Happy Birthday to baby of Tara!! ​





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I really can't do better than LaLa's picture so I'm just going to repost it!  I hope your daughter has a fun-filled birthday day!




yeah not even gonna try to compete..hope she had a great day!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Today DD is a DD8!



Happy Birthday To your little Pirate Princess...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Today DD is a DD8!



Happy birthday to your DD.  My baby is turning 8 this year too.  Where does time go?  Hope you guys had a fantastic day!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I killed the thread. . .wouldn't be the first time. . .lol.
> 
> At least I know it is because it is Saturday and this day is normally particularly slow. . .
> 
> Have fun all. . .be back when I an wreak havoc again. . .hugs.



  Seriously...   for a Nurse you sure do have a tendency to cause death in this thread.  






taramoz said:


> Today DD is a DD8!




I'd copy Lala's picture as well...  but I'd hate for an entire page to just be that picture.    We might end up scaring away any other guys who might decide to show up for you princesses to fight over.  




Happy (belated) Bday for the little princess.


----------



## taramoz

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes for DD8, it was a good one!

What has everyone been up to?  Board has been a bit quiet, let's change that!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

taramoz said:


> Today DD is a DD8!



Happy Belated Birthday to your little Princess.  My DD will be 18  in a couple of months.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously...   for a Nurse you sure do have a tendency to cause death in this thread.



Its truly not my fault . . .I am just an innocent bystander on the sidelines to post a comment or two. . .since I am no longer single, like you, its a random post every now and then. . .lol.  I can't be blamed can I?
ROFLMAO.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes for DD8, it was a good one!
> 
> What has everyone been up to?  Board has been a bit quiet, let's change that!



 i've been working and sleeping,  and eating.    Not really a whole lot going on around here right now besides some bad cabin fever and some blahs.  (haven't been very active on the DIS since before the holiday....  I have a LOT of catching up to do...)



nurse.darcy said:


> Its truly not my fault . . .I am just an innocent bystander on the sidelines to post a comment or two. . .since I am no longer single, like you, its a random post every now and then. . .lol.  I can't be blamed can I?
> ROFLMAO.



  Eh... My randomness in posting lately has more to do with my general blah's and cabin fever than it does with anything else.


----------



## stitch1986

so how is everyone's week so far? mine is getting crazy!!! 4 days left til I am a floridian


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> so how is everyone's week so far? mine is getting crazy!!! 4 days left til I am a floridian




My week is pretty dull so far.    I did however see the news that Facebook is finally forcing everyone to the new timeline BS however,    So I'm working on getting my Google+ account set up and will be deleting my facebook account by the end of the week.    i'm gonna try and snag some of the picture off it first though since I'd kinda hate to lose some of that stuff.


----------



## disneygrl03

DCTooTall said:


> My week is pretty dull so far.    I did however see the news that Facebook is finally forcing everyone to the new timeline BS however,    So I'm working on getting my Google+ account set up and will be deleting my facebook account by the end of the week.    i'm gonna try and snag some of the picture off it first though since I'd kinda hate to lose some of that stuff.



Hey guys, pretty new to the posting thing... this thread always seems to be the most lively... figured it would be a good place to start!   I am so disappointed to read your post about facebook... I absolutely hate the timeline pages... they are awful!!!!!   I don't think I will stick around on fb if they enforce this on everyone either.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Its truly not my fault . . .I am just an innocent bystander on the sidelines to post a comment or two. . .since I am no longer single, like you, its a random post every now and then. . .lol.  I can't be blamed can I?
> ROFLMAO.



Yeah you still can be blamed! 



DCTooTall said:


> Eh... My randomness in posting lately has more to do with my general blah's and cabin fever than it does with anything else.



Well then get outta the house and go have some fun!



stitch1986 said:


> so how is everyone's week so far? mine is getting crazy!!! 4 days left til I am a floridian



Mine's gone great so far! Today especially so. Got the computer problems fixed at work, found out my pay got approved so I am getting a pay check this week, I'm officially working swing shift starting Monday and we got approved for our house!  Only bad thing is my fiance' and I decided to push the wedding back to next spring sometime(probably April). 



disneygrl03 said:


> Hey guys, pretty new to the posting thing... this thread always seems to be the most lively... figured it would be a good place to start!   I am so disappointed to read your post about facebook... I absolutely hate the timeline pages... they are awful!!!!!   I don't think I will stick around on fb if they enforce this on everyone either.



Welcome! Feel free to jump in whenever. We're a pretty random bunch and we don't bite..... Hard anyways


----------



## disneygrl03

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! Feel free to jump in whenever. We're a pretty random bunch and we don't bite..... Hard anyways




LoL Good to know!


----------



## MICKEY88

disneygrl03 said:


> LoL Good to know!



some of us, do nibble upon request though...

welcome  pull up a chair, and pour yourself a drink,, just don't mess with the Pyrate's rum.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

stitch1986 said:


> so how is everyone's week so far? mine is getting crazy!!! 4 days left til I am a floridian



Here is an early welcome to Florida.  Where in Florida will you be living beginning the end of this week?


----------



## DCTooTall

disneygrl03 said:


> Hey guys, pretty new to the posting thing... this thread always seems to be the most lively... figured it would be a good place to start!   I am so disappointed to read your post about facebook... I absolutely hate the timeline pages... they are awful!!!!!   I don't think I will stick around on fb if they enforce this on everyone either.



 to the group.  We always love having new people join us!  Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   and feel free to jump right in!

As other have said.... We don't bite....    unless asked.  

 



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well then get outta the house and go have some fun!



  Would love too.   Unfortunately I have spent a lot of time On-Call over the past month over the weekends (my normal rotation... and then covering for a coworker so he could go to Disney)....   and then $$$ also is a factor since I'm trying to pay off a couple things and then make a Disney road trip sometime in March.  (which means I'd have to renew my AP's)



bluedevilinaz said:


> Mine's gone great so far! Today especially so. Got the computer problems fixed at work, found out my pay got approved so I am getting a pay check this week, I'm officially working swing shift starting Monday and we got approved for our house!  Only bad thing is my fiance' and I decided to push the wedding back to next spring sometime(probably April).



  congrats!  looks like everything is starting to fall into place nicely.        And a spring wedding would be nice.  more time to save,  and nice weather.

(Just don't do what my parents did and get married on April 1st.   The constant "I was gonna say 'APRIL FOOLS!' at the altar!" jokes can get old after awhile. )    



bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! Feel free to jump in whenever. We're a pretty random bunch and we don't bite..... Hard anyways



Speak for yourself.   sometimes leaving marks can be fun.


----------



## disneypryncess

TheDisDork said:


> This is the greatest thread I have ever found on the DIS. I have no idea what's going on for the most part, but I'm picking my way through the pages and loving it lol



Welcome, neighbor!!


----------



## ortholablady

Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
> On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.



Sorry about what you are going through, but Disney therapy is in rder, glad to hear you are getting some soon!


----------



## disneypryncess

ortholablady said:


> Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
> On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.



I'm so sorry....I can't imagine what you must be going through. I'm glad that you have a trip coming up to look forward to. I hope it gives you the break you must need!!


----------



## ortholablady

Thanks!  Yeah 20 years together 18 married.  It really sucks.  But the trip will really help and I'm meeting up with my brother who is also going through a divorce.  I wish I was able to be where he is with it.  He's not officially divorced yet but over it and ready to move on.  I can't seem to get there.


----------



## ortholablady

So when was that trip some of you around here are planning?  I think I'm going to buy an AP on this trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> So when was that trip some of you around here are planning?  I think I'm going to buy an AP on this trip.



Sorry to hear about all the crap,  but think of the bright side....  You have all us wonderful Disney Peeps to keep you company.

....and you are now free to hit on some of the Prince's while down at the world. 


The big Disney meet we are planning currently looks to be somewhere around Oct 13th.   Exact details are still being worked out.


----------



## ortholablady

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry to hear about all the crap,  but think of the bright side....  You have all us wonderful Disney Peeps to keep you company.
> 
> ....and you are now free to hit on some of the Prince's while down at the world.
> 
> 
> The big Disney meet we are planning currently looks to be somewhere around Oct 13th.   Exact details are still being worked out.



Thanks I think some Disney Peeps are exactly what I need!  Haha!  Hitting on some Prince's may do me some good too.  
And October 13th may work for me.  I wanted to go to Food and Wine again this year.


----------



## disneygrl03

ortholablady said:


> Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
> On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.



I'm new to the group, but I am so sorry to hear that.  I know how painful that can be    I clearly don't know the situation... but good for you for not taking all the blame for his unhappiness... no one can do anything about someone who is unhappy until they realize that their unhappiness is coming from the fact they just aren't happy in life themselves... it's a lot easier to blame someone else for the fact that they are unhappy than actually realize it's self inflicted.   I have dealt with this many times in past relationships, but have come to realize they were harboring deep hurts and wounds from past experiences that I could never heal and because of it they were just unhappy with every aspect of their lives... including relationships no matter how hard we tried to make it work.  That's just my take on similar situations.  

I know it's not easy and only time will heal all that.... WDW will definitely make it better, have a drink and enjoy yourself!  I know as a woman how important it is to vent too lol so vent away!


----------



## ortholablady

disneygrl03 said:


> I'm new to the group, but I am so sorry to hear that.  I know how painful that can be    I clearly don't know the situation... but good for you for not taking all the blame for his unhappiness... no one can do anything about someone who is unhappy until they realize that their unhappiness is coming from the fact they just aren't happy in life themselves... it's a lot easier to blame someone else for the fact that they are unhappy than actually realize it's self inflicted.   I have dealt with this many times in past relationships, but have come to realize they were harboring deep hurts and wounds from past experiences that I could never heal and because of it they were just unhappy with every aspect of their lives... including relationships no matter how hard we tried to make it work.  That's just my take on similar situations.
> 
> I know it's not easy and only time will heal all that.... WDW will definitely make it better, have a drink and enjoy yourself!  I know as a woman how important it is to vent too lol so vent away!



Thanks so much!  Everyone here has been really great tonight.  And I think you got it just right. I think he does have deep hurts from the past that have nothing to do with me that contributed to this.  I know we had some issues and I take responsibility for my contribution but they should not have caused the end.  We had a good thing, it's so sad he's not willing to give it another try.


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> Thanks!  Yeah 20 years together 18 married.  It really sucks.  But the trip will really help and I'm meeting up with my brother who is also going through a divorce.  I wish I was able to be where he is with it.  He's not officially divorced yet but over it and ready to move on.  I can't seem to get there.



The Disney trip will definitely help, and don't worry, you will eventually get to the place where you are ready to move on, don't try to rush it, it comes.  I went to WDW about 1 month after my ordeal (divorce) was final with my DD, it was super healing for us both, and time is magic.  I am now where your brother is, but it took time, and I am glad I took the time to find myself.  Think of the positives about what is happening, it helps.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ortholablady said:


> Thanks so much!  Everyone here has been really great tonight.  And I think you got it just right. I think he does have deep hurts from the past that have nothing to do with me that contributed to this.  I know we had some issues and I take responsibility for my contribution but they should not have caused the end.  We had a good thing, it's so sad he's not willing to give it another try.



I'm sorry you're having such a tough time right now.   A lot of us have been through divorce and it does get better. But it definitely takes time to heal and move on. 

You should definitely try and come to the meet in October.


----------



## ortholablady

taramoz said:


> The Disney trip will definitely help, and don't worry, you will eventually get to the place where you are ready to move on, don't try to rush it, it comes.  I went to WDW about 1 month after my ordeal (divorce) was final with my DD, it was super healing for us both, and time is magic.  I am now where your brother is, but it took time, and I am glad I took the time to find myself.  Think of the positives about what is happening, it helps.



I'm having a hard time finding anything positive about this.  He really is a good guy and treated me well.  We really got along well and didn't fight.  It all has to do with me not getting along great with his son and yet my stepson (now 29) and I seem to have pretty much made amends.  Even got a Happy Mother's Day text from him.  Doesn't sound like much but it meant alot.  But there is just no talking to DH his mind is made up.  And it's not like there is someone else.  He wants to be alone!  I know I don't have much choice but to accept it.  What's meant to be will be I guess.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## ortholablady

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a tough time right now.   A lot of us have been through divorce and it does get better. But it definitely takes time to heal and move on.
> 
> You should definitely try and come to the meet in October.



Thanks!  I think I am going to try to make the meet in Oct.  I'll have a few days vacation and was planning on trying to do Food and Wine anyway.


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> I'm having a hard time finding anything positive about this.  He really is a good guy and treated me well.  We really got along well and didn't fight.  It all has to do with me not getting along great with his son and yet my stepson (now 29) and I seem to have pretty much made amends.  Even got a Happy Mother's Day text from him.  Doesn't sound like much but it meant alot.  But there is just no talking to DH his mind is made up.  And it's not like there is someone else.  He wants to be alone!  I know I don't have much choice but to accept it.  What's meant to be will be I guess.
> Thanks for listening!



Bright side?  Those are my Specialty!

Let's see....

You are now free to play the field and have some fun?

You guys are now free to just be great friends without the marriage issues getting in the way.

You no longer have to deal with guy bathroom smells on a regular basis.

You don't need to feel bad about having a girls night.

You are free to drool over the hot guy down the street without feeling bad.

You can take full advantage of single rider lines at Disney

You can skip ahead of most of the switchbacks when they start looking for that 1 or 2 people to fill out a row at the parks.

You don't need to worry about being dragged to guy movies if you don't want to.

If there is a mess that  you need to cleaned up,   you are the one who made it.

No more faked headaches.

You get full control over the TV Remote




hmmm...   want some more?   



ortholablady said:


> Thanks!  I think I am going to try to make the meet in Oct.  I'll have a few days vacation and was planning on trying to do Food and Wine anyway.



That's one of the reasons for the timing.   THAT,   and MNSSHP and hopefully I can get some people to join me at Halloween Horror Nights as well.


----------



## ctnurse

ortholablady said:


> Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
> On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.



I'm sorry, that you are going through this.  Feel free to vent, as many of us have been through divorce.  Enjoy your trip to Disney, take the time to think and do whatever you want, it maybe exactly what you need to start building your new life.  

I know that you don't think this now, but once you are done with this part of your life, you might find someone else that you want to have a relationship with.  I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason.  Your soulmate might be waiting for you, when you find someone that makes you so happy, and   wants to be with for you, it is the best feeling in the world.  

It would be great if you could make the Oct. meet. It is marked on my calendar, and I know that there are several of us planning on it.

Good luck and .


DCTooTall said:


> Bright side?  Those are my Specialty!
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> You are now free to play the field and have some fun?
> 
> You guys are now free to just be great friends without the marriage issues getting in the way.
> 
> You no longer have to deal with guy bathroom smells on a regular basis.
> 
> You don't need to feel bad about having a girls night.
> 
> You are free to drool over the hot guy down the street without feeling bad.
> 
> You can take full advantage of single rider lines at Disney
> 
> You can skip ahead of most of the switchbacks when they start looking for that 1 or 2 people to fill out a row at the parks.
> 
> You don't need to worry about being dragged to guy movies if you don't want to.
> 
> If there is a mess that  you need to cleaned up,   you are the one who made it.
> 
> No more faked headaches.
> 
> You get full control over the TV Remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...   want some more?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons for the timing.   THAT,   and MNSSHP and hopefully I can get some people to join me at Halloween Horror Nights as well.



Love the list DC,  I hope all is well


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I would only add one more to DC's list.  She is now free to find her Disney Prince and have a magical life.

CTNurse is correct that when you have gotten past the divorce you'll be able to find that Prince.  And when you are ready to begin that search you will have your friends on this thread.  In addition, there is a Disney loving singles group over on Facebook that would welcome you  to their group as well.


----------



## ortholablady

ctnurse said:


> I'm sorry, that you are going through this.  Feel free to vent, as many of us have been through divorce.  Enjoy your trip to Disney, take the time to think and do whatever you want, it maybe exactly what you need to start building your new life.
> 
> I know that you don't think this now, but once you are done with this part of your life, you might find someone else that you want to have a relationship with.  I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason.  Your soulmate might be waiting for you, when you find someone that makes you so happy, and   wants to be with for you, it is the best feeling in the world.
> 
> It would be great if you could make the Oct. meet. It is marked on my calendar, and I know that there are several of us planning on it.
> 
> Good luck and .
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I really thought he was my soulmate. This was my second marriage.  I foolishly got married the first time very young, I was 19.  OMG what was I thinking?!  He cheated on me more than once and that ended after 8 years. Then I met my husband and always kind of felt like God looked down and said these 2 belong together.  But I know after 3 1/2 years I have to move on.  My heart is having a hard time with that.
> I really am grateful for everyone's responses.  It has definitely made me feel better.  I would love to meet everyone in October.  I marked it on my calendar too.


----------



## ortholablady

Some very good points DC!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

When is the October gathering?


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> When is the October gathering?



The weekend of Oct 13.


----------



## ortholablady

DisneydaveCT said:


> I would only add one more to DC's list.  She is now free to find her Disney Prince and have a magical life.
> 
> CTNurse is correct that when you have gotten past the divorce you'll be able to find that Prince.  And when you are ready to begin that search you will have your friends on this thread.  In addition, there is a Disney loving singles group over on Facebook that would welcome you  to their group as well.



Thanks!  This seems like a great group.  It's nice to talk to people who have been there and who have common interests.  And it would be nice to find that prince.  DH got my love for it and I got him down there a few times but it wasn't his thing.  He didn't mind me just going with my son and even bought us AP's to do that.  So I do have some wonderful memories of trips with my DS but he's in college now so we haven't gone together in a while.  But I did always wish DH was there with us enjoying it as much as we did.

I'll have to check out the Facebook group too.


----------



## ahoff

ortholablady said:


> Hope I can vent here a little.  The highlight of my week or low light really is DH just left after coming by to talk and I guess I really will be getting divorced.  I guess I knew after 3 1/2 years we would but I kept hanging on to the hope that he would decide we should work it out.  I knew it was coming but it still really hurts you know? He is a really good guy and has actually taken good care of me the last few years but unless he gets some counseling he will never be happy.  He seems to blame all his unhappiness on me and I won't take all the blame.  Ugh! I won't go on.....
> On the bright side I am leaving early Sunday morning for WDW for 6 days.  I am looking forward to it now more than ever.



Sorry to hear about this, but you are headed in the right direction.  A trip to WDW will help you get your head right!  Many of us have been through this, and things work out for the better.  Have a great trip!  (both now and in October!)


----------



## ortholablady

Thanks! I can't get out of here soon enough!


----------



## donkortajr

Well thank God! In the past 10 days I've spent over $900 in emergency home repairs and for some reason Thursdays have suddenly become hell day at work, no idea why. Just glad I've got a weekend with NO activities already planned. Time to kick back, get some good comfort food, and read a book. Just started Kingdom Keepers #1 last night. Flew through the first 120 pages and will probably finish it tonight. Good easy to read series. #2 & # 3 are waiting on the desk for me too!

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi. hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Would love too.   Unfortunately I have spent a lot of time On-Call over the past month over the weekends (my normal rotation... and then covering for a coworker so he could go to Disney)....   and then $$$ also is a factor since I'm trying to pay off a couple things and then make a Disney road trip sometime in March.  (which means I'd have to renew my AP's)
> 
> congrats!  looks like everything is starting to fall into place nicely.        And a spring wedding would be nice.  more time to save,  and nice weather.
> 
> (Just don't do what my parents did and get married on April 1st.   The constant "I was gonna say 'APRIL FOOLS!' at the altar!" jokes can get old after awhile. )
> 
> Speak for yourself.   sometimes leaving marks can be fun.



Totally understand that one. I'm trying to save up money for a deposit on a house to rent out here, AP's for me and my DGF and a wedding.

Thanks! It definitely is(and about dang time too!)  Exactly my thoughts.

Haha I don't plan on it. 

Touche' 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Mine started today and is just going to be spent relaxing! I'm digging this 4-10 schedule though that's for sure!


----------



## oldkeywestkim

I am sort of new to this...I posted a profile in the summer, and then really haven't been back. I started a facebook group called Singles who love all things Disney...I'm Kim...I'm in my mid 40's, and I live in Maryland.

It is a closed group, meaning only that it is private. If you click the link, which
 I cannot provide because the DISboards won't allow newbies to post links, then ask to join, one of us will gladly add you. It's becoming a fun group for socializing...alot of people from here are already there, but there's no limit to the fun we'll have.

Hope to see you around!


----------



## donkortajr

Here's the link.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/disneysingles/

BTW its a really fun group.


----------



## oldkeywestkim

Thanks for posting the link, Don!


----------



## DCTooTall

oldkeywestkim said:


> I am sort of new to this...I posted a profile in the summer, and then really haven't been back. I started a facebook group called Singles who love all things Disney...I'm Kim...I'm in my mid 40's, and I live in Maryland.
> 
> It is a closed group, meaning only that it is private. If you click the link, which
> I cannot provide because the DISboards won't allow newbies to post links, then ask to join, one of us will gladly add you. It's becoming a fun group for socializing...alot of people from here are already there, but there's no limit to the fun we'll have.
> 
> Hope to see you around!



 to the DIS,  and to the SSC!   Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.   I'm sure the fun and debauchary will start up again in full swing sometime soon....hopefully....   I'm getting bored.   


And while i'd love to join your group,   I'm actually getting ready to delete my facebook account.   I'd hate to end up being the tease in the group by popping my head up and then leaving.


----------



## oldkeywestkim

I appreciate the welcome...I will need to make it a point to check out the boards more often...looks like a great place to meet other Disney freaks! In the real world, not many understand us...


----------



## MICKEY88

oldkeywestkim said:


> I appreciate the welcome...I will need to make it a point to check out the boards more often...looks like a great place to meet other Disney freaks! In the real world, not many understand us...



hey..I  see you found your way here   welcome


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> to the DIS,  and to the SSC!   Pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.   I'm sure the fun and debauchary will start up again in full swing sometime soon....hopefully....   I'm getting bored.
> 
> 
> And while i'd love to join your group,   I'm actually getting ready to delete my facebook account.   I'd hate to end up being the tease in the group by popping my head up and then leaving.



of course, you would NEVER be a tease.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Welcome Kim.  It is great to see here.


----------



## stitch1986

DisneydaveCT said:


> Here is an early welcome to Florida.  Where in Florida will you be living beginning the end of this week?



aw thxs!!! we leave in 29 hrs!! cant believe it is here already!! we are moving to davenport.


----------



## oldkeywestkim

DisneydaveCT said:


> Welcome Kim.  It is great to see here.



Thanks Dave. I felt like I was missing out after hearing so many comments about the DIS boards!


----------



## oldkeywestkim

MICKEY88 said:


> hey..I  see you found your way here   welcome


No wonder I didn't find you! I was looking for the PYRATE! 

Whatcha doin?

Chores for me today...


----------



## ortholablady

I'm all packed and ready to go.  I want to leave NOW!  Only about 20 hours till I land in sunny FL!!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> of course, you would NEVER be a tease.



where have you been?? we thought you didn't love us anymore...oh that's right! Pyrates show no emotion....they just take over lands for ill gotten booty!


----------



## oldkeywestkim

ortholablady said:


> I'm all packed and ready to go.  I want to leave NOW!  Only about 20 hours till I land in sunny FL!!



Have fun! Kiss the mouse for me!


----------



## oldkeywestkim

ortholablady said:


> I'm all packed and ready to go.  I want to leave NOW!  Only about 20 hours till I land in sunny FL!!



Have fun! Kiss the mouse for me!


----------



## ortholablady

Thanks!  I can't wait!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> where have you been?? we thought you didn't love us anymore...oh that's right! Pyrates show no emotion....they just take over lands for ill gotten booty!



WTH. you know I love you !!!!!


you might want to check this folder out..http://www.starrrshots.com/p1033896052


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> of course, you would NEVER be a tease.


----------



## nannye

Hello all, I'm new and joining the club from Ontario canada


----------



## nannye

DCTooTall said:


> Time for Part 4 of the continuing adventures of the Single Social Club.
> 
> When last we saw our thread in Part 3,    We had once again surpassed the 250page limit,   this time in just under 3 months.   Many of the old regulars had gotten busy with something called "real life",  resulting in the thread slowing to a crawl,    but several new members had recently appeared returning hope that one day the thread would return to it's crazy breakneck pace.
> 
> 
> So now we enter into part 4 with many unanswered questions yet to be answered.   Will the group manage another 30 page first day?   Will the thread last longer than 3months?   What crazy name will they think of for part 5?  Will WDW survive the impending invasion of many SSC members over the first weekend in October???      All these questions and more will hopefully be answered in this exciting installment of.....
> 
> *The Singles Social Club!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE - 01/18/12*
> 
> We have several meets planned or in-planning for the upcoming year.  Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us. I'll attempt to update this with additional information as it's decided upon.   for the latest info feel free to join in the thread and discuss with us
> 
> West-Coast "regional" meet -   Currently tentatively planned for sometime in march-may.   Most likely at DisneyLand.
> 
> East Coast "Regional" Meet -  Will be sometime this summer,  most likely in the Northeastern areas (PA/NJ/MD/VA).   Still deciding on exact plans,   but the idea to have it over a weekend at some local parks.  Feel free to join in the planning discussions if you have preferences.
> 
> Mega-DISMeet  --  Currently scheduled for the weekend of October 13th at WDW.   Details are still being worked out,   but plans will likely include some F&W fun,   MNSSHP,  and maybe even a trip to Halloween Horror Nights at that "other" park in Orlando.   Stay tuned!



Hmmmmm the 13 th is my birthday... Perhaps that would be a good birthday present!


----------



## jennyf2

Happy Monday   What a GREAT thread--singles & Disney lovers


----------



## DCTooTall

nannye said:


> Hello all, I'm new and joining the club from Ontario canada



 to the group!   We always love having people join us.



nannye said:


> Hmmmmm the 13 th is my birthday... Perhaps that would be a good birthday present!



  Sounds like a plan!  



jennyf2 said:


> Happy Monday   What a GREAT thread--singles & Disney lovers



 to the group!  Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   and feel free to join in the fun.


----------



## ahoff

Welcome to the new folks here on the SSC!

I had a trip in May planned, I wanted to do the Expedition Everest race, but othere things have popped up, so I had to cancel.  This also means that I have around 60 vacation points that I have to use by the end of May.  These points are now available for rental, and is a great opportunity if anyone has the desire to stay at any of the DVC resorts for the price of a budget.  Drop me a pm, and you can also go on the DVC thread here, there is a points rental faq  that might answer some of your questions.


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Welcome to the new folks here on the SSC!
> 
> I had a trip in May planned, I wanted to do the Expedition Everest race, but othere things have popped up, so I had to cancel.  This also means that I have around 60 vacation points that I have to use by the end of May.  These points are now available for rental, and is a great opportunity if anyone has the desire to stay at any of the DVC resorts for the price of a budget.  Drop me a pm, and you can also go on the DVC thread here, there is a points rental faq  that might answer some of your questions.






Sent you a text and would be interested.  I need some more points to add on to my May trip.  Sorry you don't get to go and hope it's all good.


Let's talk


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Welcome to the new folks here on the SSC!
> 
> I had a trip in May planned, I wanted to do the Expedition Everest race, but othere things have popped up, so I had to cancel.  This also means that I have around 60 vacation points that I have to use by the end of May.  These points are now available for rental, and is a great opportunity if anyone has the desire to stay at any of the DVC resorts for the price of a budget.  Drop me a pm, and you can also go on the DVC thread here, there is a points rental faq  that might answer some of your questions.



Augie, sorry you aren't going to make it in May. Hopefully, you will be back for the TOT fun run.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Sent you a text and would be interested.  I need some more points to add on to my May trip.  Sorry you don't get to go and hope it's all good.
> 
> 
> Let's talk



OMG, so glad you are coming out in May.  I miss you girlie.  You have not been here in forever. May is a busy month for me (actually the last weekend in May is Brandon's boot camp graduation and the first weekend in June is Tony's son's wedding). I need to plan time off when you are here so make sure I have your dates so I can make efficient use of my time off. . .


----------



## NJDiva

Heya my little gum drops-
just wanted to see how all of you were doing. I know that it's almost that time of the month that once again Hallmark has gone overboard and the dreaded "V-holiday" will be upon us. so tell me, what do you all do to make it though the dreaded holiday? (attached persons need not answer... not that we don't love you, we just don't want to hear your lovey-doveyness...)


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Heya my little gum drops-
> just wanted to see how all of you were doing. I know that it's almost that time of the month that once again Hallmark has gone overboard and the dreaded "V-holiday" will be upon us. so tell me, what do you all do to make it though the dreaded holiday? (attached persons need not answer... not that we don't love you, we just don't want to hear your lovey-doveyness...)





Also....

   I'm usually able to avoid most of the crap anyways.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Also....
> 
> I'm usually able to avoid most of the crap anyways.



I'll drink to that


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NJDiva said:


> Heya my little gum drops-
> just wanted to see how all of you were doing. I know that it's almost that time of the month that once again Hallmark has gone overboard and the dreaded "V-holiday" will be upon us. so tell me, what do you all do to make it though the dreaded holiday? (attached persons need not answer... not that we don't love you, we just don't want to hear your lovey-doveyness...)



Unless I am involved with someone, then the 14th is just another day.  To me it is a Hallmark Day not a holiday.


----------



## NJDiva

DisneydaveCT said:


> Unless I am involved with someone, then the 14th is just another day.  To me it is a Hallmark Day not a holiday.



where's the "like" button here?!!!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll drink to that



what won't you drink to?


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> what won't you drink to?



 my own death 

so did you check out the photos.?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> what won't you drink to?



I was wondering the same damned thing!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I was wondering the same damned thing!



didn't you read my reply ?/


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> Heya my little gum drops-
> just wanted to see how all of you were doing. I know that it's almost that time of the month that once again Hallmark has gone overboard and the dreaded "V-holiday" will be upon us. so tell me, what do you all do to make it though the dreaded holiday? (attached persons need not answer... not that we don't love you, we just don't want to hear your lovey-doveyness...)



Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?



nope, it makes you a woman who is aware of what she likes


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?



where's the "like" button here!??


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?



No, it doesn't make you odd.  Godiva chocolates are so yummy, and they taste good no matter who buys them.  And if you wait until the day after valentine's Day the stores put the Valentines candy on sale.  It's funny how posts about food, candy, and wine bring me back from lurking.  

TGIF!  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  What does anyone have planned?


----------



## ahoff




----------



## ahoff

I prefer Lindt myself.  But any chocolate is good!

This weekend?  Working at a beer fest in NJ, then Sunday will be meeting some friends for a bike ride.  I hear there is a football game  also, so might watch some of that.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> didn't you read my reply ?/



"WAS" Wondering.... Past tense.    




NJDiva said:


> where's the "like" button here!??



 I'm afraid that if they gave this group a "like" button,   a "Poke" button wouldn't be far behind,  and that could only lead to trouble.

Seriously,    With this crowd,   just imaging how much we'd end up poking each other.   





ctnurse said:


> No, it doesn't make you odd.  Godiva chocolates are so yummy, and they taste good no matter who buys them.  And if you wait until the day after valentine's Day the stores put the Valentines candy on sale.  It's funny how posts about food, candy, and wine bring me back from lurking.
> 
> TGIF!  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  What does anyone have planned?



  You forgot to mention shoes.   That also tends to get everyone to poke their head up again.  

  I'm hoping to just Veg this weekend.   debating taking monday off so I can get an extra day of relaxing.





ahoff said:


> I prefer Lindt myself.  But any chocolate is good!
> 
> This weekend?  Working at a beer fest in NJ, then Sunday will be meeting some friends for a bike ride.  I hear there is a football game  also, so might watch some of that.




Football game?     Is that what they show during the breaks of that awesome annual Commercial special with all the cool Commercials?


----------



## CoasterAddict

taramoz said:


> Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?



Not at all. I learned years ago that if there's something I want it's much better to buy it myself than to wait for some phantom someone to buy it for me.


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> I prefer Lindt myself.  But any chocolate is good!
> 
> This weekend?  Working at a beer fest in NJ, then Sunday will be meeting some friends for a bike ride.  I hear there is a football game  also, so might watch some of that.



ok so you're coming into my state and you THINK there's a football game this weekend! you are killing me! I know you have been taking advantage of all of this good weather lately...


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Godiva dark chocolates, they make everything better, doesn't matter if I buy them or someone buys them for me.  Does that make me odd?



by the way, Philadelphia Cream Cheese makes a dark chocolate cream cheese....let me say that one more time, they make a dark chocolate cream cheese. it looks like chocolate ganache and tastes wonderful. they tell you to use it as a dip for pretzels and fruit (ha!) but I used it in my fudge brownies as a cheesecake layer....yeah, they're loving me in my office right now.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> by the way, Philadelphia Cream Cheese makes a dark chocolate cream cheese....let me say that one more time, they make a dark chocolate cream cheese. it looks like chocolate ganache and tastes wonderful. they tell you to use it as a dip for pretzels and fruit (ha!) but I used it in my fudge brownies as a cheesecake layer....yeah, they're loving me in my office right now.



i'm sure they love you with or without brownies


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> "WAS" Wondering.... Past tense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that if they gave this group a "like" button,   a "Poke" button wouldn't be far behind,  and that could only lead to trouble.
> 
> Seriously,    With this crowd,   just imaging how much we'd end up poking each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention shoes.   That also tends to get everyone to poke their head up again.
> 
> I'm hoping to just Veg this weekend.   debating taking monday off so I can get an extra day of relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football game?     Is that what they show during the breaks of that awesome annual Commercial special with all the cool Commercials?


How could I forget about the shoes.  I love those too!


NJDiva said:


> by the way, Philadelphia Cream Cheese makes a dark chocolate cream cheese....let me say that one more time, they make a dark chocolate cream cheese. it looks like chocolate ganache and tastes wonderful. they tell you to use it as a dip for pretzels and fruit (ha!) but I used it in my fudge brownies as a cheesecake layer....yeah, they're loving me in my office right now.



I stopped at the store tonight, and I bought this.  I can't wait to try it....  It must be super yummy!!!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> How could I forget about the shoes.  I love those too!
> 
> 
> I stopped at the store tonight, and I bought this.  I can't wait to try it....  It must be super yummy!!!



You'll either hate me or love me depending how much you like chocolate


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> You'll either hate me or love me depending how much you like chocolate



I am gonna pick some of it up this weekend, I happen to love chocolate, and I already love you, so it's all good!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> I am gonna pick some of it up this weekend, I happen to love chocolate, and I already love you, so it's all good!



ha! love ya back hon! you may not want to share with your daughter after you try it.my girlfriend from work already said she was putting it on bagels so you can use your imagination...


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> ha! love ya back hon! you may not want to share with your daughter after you try it.my girlfriend from work already said she was putting it on bagels so you can use your imagination...



LOL, luckily I hve no worries there, remember she doesn't east sweets (wierdo kid)!


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> LOL, luckily I hve no worries there, remember she doesn't east sweets (wierdo kid)!



that's right! we devoured our desserts and she was like..."eh"...her friend was all into it though...


----------



## EliS15

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 

I posted a bio in the Singles Seeking Singles thread and there were a few posts in there suggesting to come over here as well...

So hi all!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

EliS15 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> I posted a bio in the Singles Seeking Singles thread and there were a few posts in there suggesting to come over here as well...
> 
> So hi all!



Welcome! Pull up a seat, grab yourself a drink and join in wherever! No need to catch up on what's been said, we're a random bunch and change subjects numerous times each page. haha.

I'm totally listening to the Haunted Mansion Holiday soundtrack right now! I can't wait to see it again this fall! haha. How is everyone's weekend?


----------



## NJDiva

good morning my touchdown dancers!
so of course being Super Bowl Sunday (yeah I know, some of you  have no idea what that is) and for those of you who aren't aware, I am a HUGE NY Giants fan. I also have a personal connection to the game in that one of my friend's nephew is playing in the game today. 
so of course today's question is about the game....
if you're not into football, what will you be doing today?
if you are into the game, what do you do on game day? do you throw a party, go to one, spend the day in your man/woman cave, go to the bar or spend the day at Disney (oooh, hard choice, Super Bowl or Disney...)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm rooting for the Giants. Hate the Pats. We have a HUGE party at my Mom's place. Bunch of family friends come over and we just chill and watch the game. This year. I am actually more into the commercials. 

But, if I WAS in Disney right now. I honestly wouldn't even watch the game. I would be enjoying the parks.


----------



## EliS15

I was invited to a party today, but I have to work.  Darn weekend shifts...


----------



## ahoff

Well, I am more interested in the scores filling my boxes rather than who wins.  I have friends  in both places.  Will watch the game but as DC commented, it is what is on between all the commercials.  Yesterday was in Secaucus at a beer festival, and there were many in Giants colors.  People would come up to the table and ask what my favorite was, and I would say the Patriots.  Some thought it was funny or agreed, the others didn't get any beer.....  btw, I was pouring  beer from the North Coast Brewing Co and my favorite was Brother Thelonious,a Belgian style abbey ale that was just amazing.  So, hope your favorite team wins, as long as the final score has a 5 and a 3 or a 6 and a 2


----------



## NJDiva

well all, once again, my G-men took it to the final minutes and took the Patriots out. so my night was good...real good....
how about you???


----------



## disneypryncess

ahoff said:


> Well, I am more interested in the scores filling my boxes rather than who wins.  I have friends  in both places.  Will watch the game but as DC commented, it is what is on between all the commercials.  Yesterday was in Secaucus at a beer festival, and there were many in Giants colors.  People would come up to the table and ask what my favorite was, and I would say the Patriots.  Some thought it was funny or agreed, the others didn't get any beer.....  btw, I was pouring  beer from the North Coast Brewing Co and my favorite was Brother Thelonious,a Belgian style abbey ale that was just amazing.  So, hope your favorite team wins, as long as the final score has a 5 and a 3 or a 6 and a 2



I'm with you, Augie! I was only watching to keep track of my boxes & watch the commercials!


----------



## taramoz

A friend of mine was in the Cars.com commercial, I had no idea he was gonna be in it until it aired, pretty cool!


----------



## snitchesandmice

So seeing as I'm finally switching my allegiance back to Disney and getting my Seasonal pass back, I figured I should start making better use of the boards. It was awesome to stumble upon this! I threw up my bio over at the singles board and saw the link to this so I thought i'd say hello!


----------



## CoasterAddict

snitchesandmice said:


> I threw up my bio over at the singles board....



Interesting choice of words...
Seriously, welcome!


----------



## snitchesandmice

CoasterAddict said:


> Interesting choice of words...
> Seriously, welcome!



haha that's what I get for writing that after a ridiculous day at work, my poor brain is fried!


----------



## ortholablady

Hi everyone!  Got back Saturday from a great week in Disney.  Back to reality and I think a little more prepared to deal with it.  I'm planning on starting a TR soon.  Had some nice surprises while I was there.  I'll let you know when I get started if anyone wants to follow along.


----------



## ctnurse

ortholablady said:


> Hi everyone!  Got back Saturday from a great week in Disney.  Back to reality and I think a little more prepared to deal with it.  I'm planning on starting a TR soon.  Had some nice surprises while I was there.  I'll let you know when I get started if anyone wants to follow along.



Nice to hear you had a great trip.  On my last trip to Disney, I had quite a few surprises.  Everyday surprises are nice, but even more magical at Disney.  Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

EliS15 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> I posted a bio in the Singles Seeking Singles thread and there were a few posts in there suggesting to come over here as well...
> 
> So hi all!



I've been slacking this weekend....


 to the group!    Feel free to pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and join in the fun and debauchary that is the SSC. 



NJDiva said:


> good morning my touchdown dancers!
> so of course being Super Bowl Sunday (yeah I know, some of you  have no idea what that is) and for those of you who aren't aware, I am a HUGE NY Giants fan. I also have a personal connection to the game in that one of my friend's nephew is playing in the game today.
> so of course today's question is about the game....
> if you're not into football, what will you be doing today?
> if you are into the game, what do you do on game day? do you throw a party, go to one, spend the day in your man/woman cave, go to the bar or spend the day at Disney (oooh, hard choice, Super Bowl or Disney...)



 I ended up watching more of the game than I was planning too.

   And was it just me,   or did Madonna actually put on the best Superbowl Halftime Show in recent history?    



snitchesandmice said:


> So seeing as I'm finally switching my allegiance back to Disney and getting my Seasonal pass back, I figured I should start making better use of the boards. It was awesome to stumble upon this! I threw up my bio over at the singles board and saw the link to this so I thought i'd say hello!





We love having fresh meat....er.....  New People...  Join in the fun here.


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!    Feel free to pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and join in the fun and debauchary that is the SSC.



Oh good! Debauchery! My favorite!


----------



## TheBigE

Welcome all newcomers....pull up a chair, and tell the bartender your story over a nice adult beverage of your choice.

Life has been crazy since I have been back in Geneva, with travel to all sorts of exotic locations (i.e.  Northern Europe in the winter....a vacation destination if there ever was one).   Although, for the drun....er...ahh...connoisseurs of fine adult beverages in the group, I did manage to stop in at the Whiskey Experience in Edinburgh.   Tasty. 

I also did some skiing in the Alps a couple of weeks ago.  I am happy to report all legs and appendages remained intact.   Plus there are several nice little places to stop for a drink.   Ok, I know, skiing and drink not a great combinations...but again I remind you that all appendages and bones are still in one piece. 

I was supposed to goto Egypt this week, but as you may know they are in a bit of turmoil again.   

It sounds like there is a great deal of good news floating around on the boards  jobs, engagements, relocations, etc.    Congrats to everyone!!

Europe is in the middle of a Siberian Winter Front, I think that is what they are calling it,...I call it flippin cold.   So I think I will go on vacation somewhere warm.....

Happy Humpday to everyone.  Have a great week
.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Welcome all newcomers....pull up a chair, and tell the bartender your story over a nice adult beverage of your choice.
> 
> Life has been crazy since I have been back in Geneva, with travel to all sorts of exotic locations (i.e.  Northern Europe in the winter....a vacation destination if there ever was one).   Although, for the drun....er...ahh...connoisseurs of fine adult beverages in the group, I did manage to stop in at the Whiskey Experience in Edinburgh.   Tasty.
> 
> I also did some skiing in the Alps a couple of weeks ago.  I am happy to report all legs and appendages remained intact.   Plus there are several nice little places to stop for a drink.   Ok, I know, skiing and drink not a great combinations...but again I remind you that all appendages and bones are still in one piece.
> 
> I was supposed to goto Egypt this week, but as you may know they are in a bit of turmoil again.
> 
> It sounds like there is a great deal of good news floating around on the boards  jobs, engagements, relocations, etc.    Congrats to everyone!!
> 
> Europe is in the middle of a Siberian Winter Front, I think that is what they are calling it,...I call it flippin cold.   So I think I will go on vacation somewhere warm.....
> 
> Happy Humpday to everyone.  Have a great week
> .



We are still here....   Just not very talkative for some strange reason.   


And sadly...   no humping here today.


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> We are still here....   Just not very talkative for some strange reason.
> 
> 
> And sadly...   no humping here today.




Now, now. No sad faces. I'm sure we can stir up some chatter somehow!


----------



## ahoff

TheBigE said:


> I also did some skiing in the Alps a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Europe is in the middle of a Siberian Winter Front, I think that is what they are calling it,...I call it flippin cold.
> 
> Happy Humpday to everyone.  Have a great week
> .



I saw some pictures of the lakefront in Geneva, and it looks pretty icey.  We are in the midst of one of the warmest winters I can remember hereand it has not been a good ski season.  Nice to hear you were in the alps!


----------



## snitchesandmice

ahoff said:


> I saw some pictures of the lakefront in Geneva, and it looks pretty icey.  We are in the midst of one of the warmest winters I can remember hereand it has not been a good ski season.  Nice to hear you were in the alps!



I'll trade you guys, the closest i've got to skiing is...well...Blizzard Beach! ha!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Sorry I haven't been around lately...I have been really busy traveling.  It is getting closer to a really exciting time for me...racing season starts in two weeks in Daytona!!!  I can't go this year, but I am definitely going next year.  My parents are down there for the whole month and are heading to the big race on the 26th.

I did have an exciting weekend in AC the end of Jan!!!  Met some new people, caught up with some old friends, drank some alcohol and left town up on money.  Not a bad weekend...


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> I saw some pictures of the lakefront in Geneva, and it looks pretty icey.  We are in the midst of one of the warmest winters I can remember hereand it has not been a good ski season.  Nice to hear you were in the alps!



Yes, it has been usually warm in the northeast.  I am not complaining at all.  I have heard that Europe has had a cold spell, and it was snowing in Rome earlier this week.  



snitchesandmice said:


> I'll trade you guys, the closest i've got to skiing is...well...Blizzard Beach! ha!



It's a deal...I'll take Blizzard Beach any day over a blizzard.


----------



## snitchesandmice

ctnurse said:


> It's a deal...I'll take Blizzard Beach any day over a blizzard.



I was born and raised here and I LOATHE Florida weather!! haha I'd probably gladly trade you if I could! The only upsides are my hockey team and having the parks so close!


----------



## oldkeywestkim

Some of my Disney friends are comparing dancing bananas...

I think I need to know what that means, but if it means what I think it does, I have a lot of them since my next trip to WDW isn't until July...

Are dancing bananas symbolic of each day waiting for a vacation?? .................................................


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> I saw some pictures of the lakefront in Geneva, and it looks pretty icey.  We are in the midst of one of the warmest winters I can remember hereand it has not been a good ski season.  Nice to hear you were in the alps!



I am in Houston where we have barely had cold weather to speak of.  Makes me nervous for summer.  I am heading to Colorado to snowboard next month so I will see some kind of winter!


----------



## snitchesandmice

taramoz said:


> I am in Houston where we have barely had cold weather to speak of.  Makes me nervous for summer.  I am heading to Colorado to snowboard next month so I will see some kind of winter!



I miss snowboarding. I lived up in PA for about five years and I loved the weather up there. Florida is just too darn HOT!


----------



## taramoz

snitchesandmice said:


> I miss snowboarding. I lived up in PA for about five years and I loved the weather up there. Florida is just too darn HOT!



It will be my first time snowboarding, DD8 and I will do a day lesson and then just go hit the mountain!  I am so excited.  Florida is too darn hot, so is Houston, UGH.  At least you have Disney, they teased about coming here for years, no love (well, a little with the Fantasy cruise ship)...


----------



## snitchesandmice

taramoz said:


> It will be my first time snowboarding, DD8 and I will do a day lesson and then just go hit the mountain!  I am so excited.  Florida is too darn hot, so is Houston, UGH.  At least you have Disney, they teased about coming here for years, no love (well, a little with the Fantasy cruise ship)...



I prefer tubing to snowboarding because i'm a giant chicken and get a little scared sometimes, but it's fun! And I do have Disney, thank goodness! And I'm finally getting my at least seasonal pass back after being back down here for 3 years with a universal pass.


----------



## taramoz

snitchesandmice said:


> I prefer tubing to snowboarding because i'm a giant chicken and get a little scared sometimes, but it's fun! And I do have Disney, thank goodness! And I'm finally getting my at least seasonal pass back after being back down here for 3 years with a universal pass.



I might join you on the chicken thing, if you had seen me try to ski a few years ago you'd know why!  My guess is DD8 is going to be way more brave then me...


----------



## snitchesandmice

taramoz said:


> I might join you on the chicken thing, if you had seen me try to ski a few years ago you'd know why!  My guess is DD8 is going to be way more brave then me...



i'm SUCH a huge chicken, and I don't know what it is...anxiety mostly. To give you an example with something we can all relate to...I REFUSE to go on Splash Mountain. I get crazy nervous just getting on Space Mountain even though I know I love the ride...most of the time. The last time I went on it was a little rocky.


----------



## taramoz

snitchesandmice said:


> i'm SUCH a huge chicken, and I don't know what it is...anxiety mostly. To give you an example with something we can all relate to...I REFUSE to go on Splash Mountain. I get crazy nervous just getting on Space Mountain even though I know I love the ride...most of the time. The last time I went on it was a little rocky.



LOL, you take the crown, I am major dare-devil with the rides, will go on anything and everything.  For some reason I am just a chicken on a mountain, think it might be from growing up in Houston, flat and hot here, the mountains are foreign to someone like me...


----------



## EvoldicA

snitchesandmice said:


> I was born and raised here and I LOATHE Florida weather!! haha I'd probably gladly trade you if I could! The only upsides are my hockey team and having the parks so close!



Plenty of Hockey and theme parks in Florida!  It helps me tolerate the heat as well... :b

~B


----------



## snitchesandmice

EvoldicA said:


> Plenty of Hockey and theme parks in Florida!  It helps me tolerate the heat as well... :b
> 
> ~B



haha I often think that disney and my bolts are the only things keeping me here. 

I'll be super psyched to have my pass back and be able to just get up and go a little more often.


----------



## TheBigE

ahoff said:


> I saw some pictures of the lakefront in Geneva, and it looks pretty icey.  We are in the midst of one of the warmest winters I can remember hereand it has not been a good ski season.  Nice to hear you were in the alps!



Yes, it has been very bad with the cold.   There are many cars covered in ICE along the lake.   They are saying this is one of the hardest winters in many years, mainly because of the temperature.   The weekend temperatures for skiing this weekend will be -10F.   Brrr.   



snitchesandmice said:


> I'll trade you guys, the closest i've got to skiing is...well...Blizzard Beach! ha!



Sounds like a deal to me.   Give me Summit Plummit over this weather any day.  



taramoz said:


> I am in Houston where we have barely had cold weather to speak of.  Makes me nervous for summer.  I am heading to Colorado to snowboard next month so I will see some kind of winter!



Good Luck with the Snowboarding.  I tried it several years ago in NH at a ski area.  Friend of mine and I thought we would trade in our skis for an afternoon of Snowboarding.  All I can say is OUCH.   Good thing you are taking lessons, we did not and I wish we did.   I can ski ok, but not a chance at snowboarding.  

Weekend is nearly here, with Football Season over and still in the midst of winter (albeit not as cool)....what are everybodies plans?   Anything exciting??


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheBigE said:


> Weekend is nearly here, with Football Season over and still in the midst of winter (albeit not as cool)....what are everybodies plans?   Anything exciting??



Heading to Syracuse tomorrow to watch a hockey game with friends, then two hockey games in Hershey.  Super excited!!!!


Last night my friend and I went to a local bar (they were having a bubble hockey tournament sponcered by the Hershey Bears with players there) and since we just ate, we were having drinks.  We decided to have a jolly rancher shot!!!  OMG, it was amazing!!!   I would go back there just for those.  In fact, I could probably take that in a tall glass as a drink...wait what am I saying...I have...LOL!!!!


----------



## snitchesandmice

1Grumpy9 said:


> Heading to Syracuse tomorrow to watch a hockey game with friends, then two hockey games in Hershey.  Super excited!!!!
> 
> 
> Last night my friend and I went to a local bar (they were having a bubble hockey tournament sponcered by the Hershey Bears with players there) and since we just ate, we were having drinks.  We decided to have a jolly rancher shot!!!  OMG, it was amazing!!!   I would go back there just for those.  In fact, I could probably take that in a tall glass as a drink...wait what am I saying...I have...LOL!!!!



I miss Hershey SO MUCH!  When I lived in PA I was up there almost every weekend for hockey!! I never thought i'd actually say I missed it though! haha I've had some really good times there. One of my good friends had an apartment a couple blocks from Shakey's so yeah...lots of insanity.



TheBigE said:


> Weekend is nearly here, with Football Season over and still in the midst of winter (albeit not as cool)....what are everybodies plans?   Anything exciting??



I've got a watch party for the Lightning this weekend and shopping for next weekend in Orlando. Woo!


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

snitchesandmice said:


> I miss snowboarding. I lived up in PA for about five years and I loved the weather up there. Florida is just too darn HOT!



For those of us in the northeast this year, with the lack of snow and warm weather we've had, we've all been missing snowboarding as well


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Yes, it has been usually warm in the northeast.  I am not complaining at all.  I have heard that Europe has had a cold spell, and it was snowing in Rome earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deal...I'll take Blizzard Beach any day over a blizzard.



  I'd much rather be warm and in a bathing suit,  than have to worry about visibility and sliding all over the road.



oldkeywestkim said:


> Some of my Disney friends are comparing dancing bananas...
> 
> I think I need to know what that means, but if it means what I think it does, I have a lot of them since my next trip to WDW isn't until July...
> 
> Are dancing bananas symbolic of each day waiting for a vacation?? .................................................





    I guess it depends on where you ask.   Somehow the dancing banana always seems a bit....dirty... when referenced here.

Maybe because it's usually used after someone wishes you a happy Hump Day. 



Mr Toad was Framed said:


> For those of us in the northeast this year, with the lack of snow and warm weather we've had, we've all been missing snowboarding as well



Not I.   Snow is EEEEEEEVVVIIIIILLLL!!!

  i don't think I'll ever get used to it.   At least I'm finally in a car that I don't need to worry as much about getting stuck.


----------



## taramoz

I got to make a new ticker today, YAY!  Love having something to look forward to!


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

DCTooTall said:


> Not I.   Snow is EEEEEEEVVVIIIIILLLL!!!
> 
> i don't think I'll ever get used to it.   At least I'm finally in a car that I don't need to worry as much about getting stuck.



my philosophy is, you cant fight it so instead of being miserable you might as well embrace the snow when it come and have fun with it when it does snow. 

of course i was kicking myself for saying that last winter


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I am in Houston where we have barely had cold weather to speak of.  Makes me nervous for summer.  I am heading to Colorado to snowboard next month so I will see some kind of winter!


Have fun!  I'm not really into winter sports, I would much rather sit in the lodge and drink a hot Toddy.



taramoz said:


> I got to make a new ticker today, YAY!  Love having something to look forward to!




When are you going.  I can't see your ticker.  That almost sounds a little dirty.



TheBigE said:


> Weekend is nearly here, with Football Season over and still in the midst of winter (albeit not as cool)....what are everybodies plans?   Anything exciting??



I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!  I'm not really into winter sports, I would much rather sit in the lodge and drink a hot Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going.  I can't see your ticker.  That almost sounds a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.



ok that sounds wicked cool!! I have some books I need to catch up on as well....
I am headed to Puerto Rico at the end of the month for a business trip. there's a class that the office needs and I'm the only trainer in the company that teaches the class. 
the hotel is (from the pictures online) amazing!! my co-worker has stayed there and let's just say, I will be ending my class early. . the hotel has a bar you can swim up to...ummmm....wonder if they have dragonberry rum....


----------



## 3PrinceMom

Lost!!!! Fill me in ladies!


----------



## WendyMS

Back on the boards after a long hiatus.  (made it through 2011 without a Disney trip..mistake!).  Looking to plan a trip & meet new single Disney friends.


----------



## nowater

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ortholablady

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!  I'm not really into winter sports, I would much rather sit in the lodge and drink a hot Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going.  I can't see your ticker.  That almost sounds a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.



Now that sounds amazing!  Have a great time!


----------



## ortholablady

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!  I'm not really into winter sports, I would much rather sit in the lodge and drink a hot Toddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going.  I can't see your ticker.  That almost sounds a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.





NJDiva said:


> ok that sounds wicked cool!! I have some books I need to catch up on as well....
> I am headed to Puerto Rico at the end of the month for a business trip. there's a class that the office needs and I'm the only trainer in the company that teaches the class.
> the hotel is (from the pictures online) amazing!! my co-worker has stayed there and let's just say, I will be ending my class early. . the hotel has a bar you can swim up to...ummmm....wonder if they have dragonberry rum....



That sounds great too!  Have fun!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> ok that sounds wicked cool!! I have some books I need to catch up on as well....
> I am headed to Puerto Rico at the end of the month for a business trip. there's a class that the office needs and I'm the only trainer in the company that teaches the class.
> the hotel is (from the pictures online) amazing!! my co-worker has stayed there and let's just say, I will be ending my class early. . the hotel has a bar you can swim up to...ummmm....wonder if they have dragonberry rum....




That sounds like a blast, but I need to know about dragon berry rum??



ortholablady said:


> That sounds great too!  Have fun!



Thanks I can't wait, we need to get away!


----------



## dismem98

ctnurse said:


> Have fun!  I'm not really into winter sports, I would much rather sit in the lodge and drink a hot Toddy.
> 
> I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.




I'm with you on the winter sports.  Give me a beach anytime     
Have a blast this weekend....we're suppose to get sleet this weekend....


----------



## snitchesandmice

nowater said:


> How is everyone doing?



Super good! How are you?


----------



## nowater

snitchesandmice said:


> Super good! How are you?


pretty good, excited the weekend is almost here


----------



## snitchesandmice

nowater said:


> pretty good, excited the weekend is almost here



I hear you on that!!


----------



## nowater

snitchesandmice said:


> I hear you on that!!


Got anything good planned for the weekend?


----------



## snitchesandmice

nowater said:


> Got anything good planned for the weekend?



Not too much, going to a hockey watch party and shopping. Just have to make it through this week and then I get a mini break next weekend up in Orlando!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> When are you going.  I can't see your ticker.  That almost sounds a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Cancun.  It will be fantastic to enjoy the sun, pool, hot tub, swim up bar, and the beach.  I also want to catch up on my reading, I have a trashy novel.  I am most looking forward of the balcony overlooking the ocean, I figure it will be a good spot to grab a seat, have an adult beverage, watch the sunset, and maybe some fireworks.



LOL, too funny!  I am going end of May when DD8's school lets out.  Will be super crowded since it's a holiday weekend, but I don't care, just happy to be going!

Your trip sounds great, enjoy!


----------



## MarkF0wle

taramoz said:


> LOL, too funny!  I am going end of May when DD8's school lets out.  Will be super crowded since it's a holiday weekend, but I don't care, just happy to be going!
> 
> Your trip sounds great, enjoy!



I'll try to leave it in good condition for you, I'm flying back home on the 24th May just before the crowds set in..


----------



## snitchesandmice

MarkF0wle said:


> I'll try to leave it in good condition for you, I'm flying back home on the 24th May just before the crowds set in..



The crowds can be pretty unpredictable in May, I hope it's not too crazy for you!


----------



## MarkF0wle

snitchesandmice said:


> The crowds can be pretty unpredictable in May, I hope it's not too crazy for you!



Well I am hoping for lower crowds, I'm usually the July/August tourist - so crowds in May? What crowds..


----------



## snitchesandmice

MarkF0wle said:


> Well I am hoping for lower crowds, I'm usually the July/August tourist - so crowds in May? What crowds..



Aaah yeah! I try to avoid the park like the plague during those summer months. I'm only two hours south so i'm crazy spoiled in getting to go lots when it's nicer out and there's less people. May should be a nice change of pace for you!


----------



## MarkF0wle

snitchesandmice said:


> Aaah yeah! I try to avoid the park like the plague during those summer months. I'm only two hours south so i'm crazy spoiled in getting to go lots when it's nicer out and there's less people. May should be a nice change of pace for you!



I went in May last year after 10 or so visits in July/August. I was completely sold on the crowds, but I actually prefer the August weather - am I just sick?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> That sounds like a blast, but I need to know about dragon berry rum??
> 
> When DC, TDB and I were at F&W there was a drink called Dragonberry colada and we fell in LOVE with it. It was at the Caribbean kiosk so we would frequent the kiosk.
> 
> Thanks I can't wait, we need to get away!



I hear ya on the need to get away...I wanted to throw one of my employees through a wall because he was so snarky with me


----------



## snitchesandmice

MarkF0wle said:


> I went in May last year after 10 or so visits in July/August. I was completely sold on the crowds, but I actually prefer the August weather - am I just sick?



I had ONE bad experience in May. My friends and I attributed it to the fact that it was the last weekend to use the Florida Residents Pass they'd had along with Star Wars weekends. My favorite time to go is October, if you ever get the chance. There's minimal crowds and F&W is going on at epcot. 

haha I haaaaaaaaate Florida weather. So much. And I've lived here the majority of my life. August is miserable to me but if you love it, more power to you!


----------



## snitchesandmice

NJDiva said:


> I hear ya on the need to get away...I wanted to throw one of my employees through a wall because he was so snarky with me



Now now...we musn't resort to violence...just remember....think happy thoughts...or something like that. 

I don't know who i'm kidding. I'm ready to throw a stapler at someone myself.


----------



## NJDiva

MarkF0wle said:


> I'll try to leave it in good condition for you, I'm flying back home on the 24th May just before the crowds set in..



what day do you get there?


----------



## NJDiva

snitchesandmice said:


> Now now...we musn't resort to violence...just remember....think happy thoughts...or something like that.
> 
> I don't know who i'm kidding. I'm ready to throw a stapler at someone myself.



again...where's the "like" button??


----------



## MarkF0wle

snitchesandmice said:


> I had ONE bad experience in May. My friends and I attributed it to the fact that it was the last weekend to use the Florida Residents Pass they'd had along with Star Wars weekends. My favorite time to go is October, if you ever get the chance. There's minimal crowds and F&W is going on at epcot.
> 
> haha I haaaaaaaaate Florida weather. So much. And I've lived here the majority of my life. August is miserable to me but if you love it, more power to you!



Go August weather, I actually felt cold swimming in May. I must be cold blooded.

I was scientific with my dates in May, avoiding SWW, not travelling during any US/UK school holidays, I am left by Memorial day. I have extreme faith that there is only a 50% chance it'll all go wrong.


----------



## snitchesandmice

NJDiva said:


> again...where's the "like" button??



lol seriously! We may have to set up an anger management support group or something...


----------



## snitchesandmice

MarkF0wle said:


> Go August weather, I actually felt cold swimming in May. I must be cold blooded.
> 
> I was scientific with my dates in May, avoiding SWW, not travelling during any US/UK school holidays, I am left by Memorial day. I have extreme faith that there is only a 50% chance it'll all go wrong.



Sounds like you have it down! And no matter what happens with it, I once saw someone write "A so called bad day at disney is better than any day NOT at disney!"


----------



## OrcaPotter

A serious lack of general Disney chat with single/childless folks had me wander over here today.  And lo, I found a special thread!  Lurker extraordinaire, OrcaPotter, at your service


----------



## snitchesandmice

OrcaPotter said:


> A serious lack of general Disney chat with single/childless folks had me wander over here today.  And lo, I found a special thread!  Lurker extraordinaire, OrcaPotter, at your service



Helloooo! I'm fairly new to the thread myself but everyone seems generally awesome thus far!


----------



## NJDiva

WELCOME to all of our new friends! our host of the thread has been a little busy as of late so let me just say as he would, pull up a chair, grab a drink and join in the fun! there's a lot going on and hopefully if you all have time, come and join us down in FL in Oct. for a Disney meet.


----------



## snitchesandmice

Thank goodness that is in October and not the middle of July or something!


----------



## NJDiva

snitchesandmice said:


> Thank goodness that is in October and not the middle of July or something!



you bet! there's F&W, MNSSHP, and other things going on that month so we thought that would be a good time...if you read the very first post you'll see the meets we have planned...


----------



## snitchesandmice

NJDiva said:


> you bet! there's F&W, MNSSHP, and other things going on that month so we thought that would be a good time...if you read the very first post you'll see the meets we have planned...



Well see, that's what I get for not paying attention! haha


----------



## DCTooTall

I love the acceleration on this thread....   going from a rolling start we get back up to a 2-3page day in no time!   



Mr Toad was Framed said:


> my philosophy is, you cant fight it so instead of being miserable you might as well embrace the snow when it come and have fun with it when it does snow.
> 
> of course i was kicking myself for saying that last winter



I'm a southern boy who has only lived up north for 4.5 years.

2 Years ago was my first REAL snow experience.... and I ended up getting stuck in the blizzard that hit while I was trying to drive down to visit family. It took me 5hrs to get from DC to Richmond since 95 was a parking lot.  (and I couldn't even exit because the ramps were clogged.).

Then last year sucked....

and even this year I lost power for a day due to the Halloween snowstorm...  the first time my apartment has EVER lost power for an extended time since i've lived there.



NJDiva said:


> ok that sounds wicked cool!! I have some books I need to catch up on as well....
> I am headed to Puerto Rico at the end of the month for a business trip. there's a class that the office needs and I'm the only trainer in the company that teaches the class.
> the hotel is (from the pictures online) amazing!! my co-worker has stayed there and let's just say, I will be ending my class early. . the hotel has a bar you can swim up to...ummmm....wonder if they have dragonberry rum....



  Wait...  a swim up bar?!    Why do I never get to go to places with those?!   



3PrinceMom said:


> Lost!!!! Fill me in ladies!





  Don't worry about it....  we can go pretty fast in here and jump around enough that getting lost can be easy.    

And Ladies?!   What about us guys??  Do you not want us to fill you in?  

.....  Um.....     Why did that sound dirtier than it should've?  




WendyMS said:


> Back on the boards after a long hiatus.  (made it through 2011 without a Disney trip..mistake!).  Looking to plan a trip & meet new single Disney friends.



 to the group!



nowater said:


> How is everyone doing?



 

not too bad.



OrcaPotter said:


> A serious lack of general Disney chat with single/childless folks had me wander over here today.  And lo, I found a special thread!  Lurker extraordinaire, OrcaPotter, at your service



 to the group!

   And we are special in more ways than one here.  



NJDiva said:


> WELCOME to all of our new friends! our host of the thread has been a little busy as of late so let me just say as he would, pull up a chair, grab a drink and join in the fun! there's a lot going on and hopefully if you all have time, come and join us down in FL in Oct. for a Disney meet.



  What she said.    I figured I'd just throw the traditional "  " to you since the Diva covered the rest of it.   

Also,  don't forget the regional meets....  if we ever figure out when and where.



snitchesandmice said:


> Well see, that's what I get for not paying attention! haha



 Don't worry,     We accept Visa, Mastercard, American Express, and Disney and Universal Gift cards here.    We try and make it as convenient as possible for people to afford their Attention payments around here.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my long lost Florida friends.  I have been MIA for a bit. Have a life now.
 My love and I are planning a move to Vegas around September.  My old job wants me  back. Life is awesome.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my long lost Florida friends.  I have been MIA for a bit. Have a life now.
> My love and I are planning a move to Vegas around September.  My old job wants me  back. Life is awesome.



Oh MY!  But you just moved to Florida!  Just think...now you'll be able to stay on Property again!

My Old Job STILL wants me!  I think they are starting to give up and realize that I'm staying.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Oh MY!  But you just moved to Florida!  Just think...now you'll be able to stay on Property again!
> 
> My Old Job STILL wants me!  I think they are starting to give up and realize that I'm staying.



Well, It will be 2 years that I have been here come August. I do like it here but they don't pay well enough to keep me here. And Tony wants to get away from Florida altogether. It will be nice to vacation here again.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my long lost Florida friends.  I have been MIA for a bit. Have a life now.
> My love and I are planning a move to Vegas around September.  My old job wants me  back. Life is awesome.



Sounds to me like you will need to start planning your trip then for October 13th for the Dismeet.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like you will need to start planning your trip then for October 13th for the Dismeet.



she won't have time for us, she'll be planning a wedding by then if it hasn't happened already.

well, welcome back stranger, so glad that our host has found time to say hi to us....we missed you!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> she won't have time for us, she'll be planning a wedding by then if it hasn't happened already.
> 
> well, welcome back stranger, so glad that our host has found time to say hi to us....we missed you!



Did you miss my mega-post the other day?

 And she better show up!  not only is it Food and Wine,   but it's the SSC!  Darcy loves us too much to miss the chance to come join us for drinking around the world,  F&W style!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Did you miss my mega-post the other day?
> 
> And she better show up!  not only is it Food and Wine,   but it's the SSC!  Darcy loves us too much to miss the chance to come join us for drinking around the world,  F&W style!



I saw your post...we were feeling neglected that's all...
and remember, she herself said that she is no longer a part of the "Single" part of SSC. of course we will always welcome her but I have a feeling her funds will be earmarked for something other than drinking with us...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I saw your post...we were feeling neglected that's all...
> and remember, she herself said that she is no longer a part of the "Single" part of SSC. of course we will always welcome her but I have a feeling her funds will be earmarked for something other than drinking with us...



Wait....

  there are other things to spend money on than drinking with us at Disney?  


And don't worry about me.... there is always more than enough of me to go around.....  Actually...   considering I've been REALLY slacking on getting my butt into the gym,  there is more of me than I'd really like right now,   so ya'll are more than welcome to take some off my hands.


----------



## stitch1986

well been a bit since i updated but I am a floridian for a week now, and within 12 hrs got a AP!! woot woot and its kinda tough for me especially not knowing ppl here but will change I hope  hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## snitchesandmice

stitch1986 said:


> well been a bit since i updated but I am a floridian for a week now, and within 12 hrs got a AP!! woot woot and its kinda tough for me especially not knowing ppl here but will change I hope  hope everyone had a great weekend!!



Yay! Welcome to Florida! Hopefully you can stand the heat here!


----------



## 3PrinceMom

stitch1986 said:


> well been a bit since i updated but I am a floridian for a week now, and within 12 hrs got a AP!! woot woot and its kinda tough for me especially not knowing ppl here but will change I hope  hope everyone had a great weekend!!



I seriously considered moving to Phoenix....until I priced flights to Fl!!! I think I might just join the club and move to Fl! I can still vacation at Disney...just more often!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like you will need to start planning your trip then for October 13th for the Dismeet.



I doubt that we will be moved by then.  We are on the one year contingency plan. And I would never miss the October meet.  How else will I get to use my Halloween Horror Nights free ticket. . .lol



NJDiva said:


> she won't have time for us, she'll be planning a wedding by then if it hasn't happened already.
> 
> well, welcome back stranger, so glad that our host has found time to say hi to us....we missed you!



Thank you for the welcome.  I missed all of you too. No wedding happening yet. We are a little more financially practical than all that and would actually like to celebrate with friends and family, though not too grandiose. And I always have time for all of you.  In fact, if I am vacationing here instead of living here, I will actually have MORE time. . .lol. Won't have to go to work.



DCTooTall said:


> Did you miss my mega-post the other day?
> 
> And she better show up!  not only is it Food and Wine,   but it's the SSC!  Darcy loves us too much to miss the chance to come join us for drinking around the world,  F&W style!



Of course I will be there.



NJDiva said:


> I saw your post...we were feeling neglected that's all...
> and remember, she herself said that she is no longer a part of the "Single" part of SSC. of course we will always welcome her but I have a feeling her funds will be earmarked for something other than drinking with us...



Just not single. . .still social. . .



DCTooTall said:


> Wait....
> 
> there are other things to spend money on than drinking with us at Disney?



I know. . .right?


----------



## jennyf2

Good Morning 

Wishing I was in FL today--light snow here in MN.....August can't come soon enough!


----------



## snitchesandmice

jennyf2 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Wishing I was in FL today--light snow here in MN.....August can't come soon enough!



So we should probably not mention how nice out it is right now? 

To be honest, it's still a little warm for my taste!


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> well been a bit since i updated but I am a floridian for a week now, and within 12 hrs got a AP!! woot woot and its kinda tough for me especially not knowing ppl here but will change I hope  hope everyone had a great weekend!!



 Just take a page from the Darcy playbook...    Hang out at the parks, get to know the CM's and Bartenders (you know... so you get treated nicely when you bring friends)...  Don't forget to get a TiW card....  and then you will be all set up to meet up with a ton of DIS'ers when they come down for their trips.   



nurse.darcy said:


> I doubt that we will be moved by then.  We are on the one year contingency plan. And I would never miss the October meet.  How else will I get to use my Halloween Horror Nights free ticket. . .lol



  Still need to figure out when I want to go to HHN...   thinking maybe Thursday Oct 11th?    That would be the non-peak night before the big DIS Meet...



nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  I missed all of you too. No wedding happening yet. We are a little more financially practical than all that and would actually like to celebrate with friends and family, though not too grandiose. And I always have time for all of you.  In fact, if I am vacationing here instead of living here, I will actually have MORE time. . .lol. Won't have to go to work.



  Work?  What's that?  



nurse.darcy said:


> Just not single. . .still social. . .



 I'm just wondering were all the other social people went.  Tara?  TDB?  Blue?  CTnurse?   BigE?  ?


----------



## OrcaPotter

Welcome to Florida!  We had winter for 48 hours and we're skipping right back to late spring.  Despite the weather, I can't imagine myself living anywhere else.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> In fact, if I am vacationing here instead of living here, I will actually have MORE time. . .lol. Won't have to go to work.



Always wondered how living there would differ from visiting.  Still, it must be nice to just pop in whenever you feel like it!


----------



## OrcaPotter

ahoff said:


> Always wondered how living there would differ from visiting.  Still, it must be nice to just pop in whenever you feel like it!



The knowledge that you can be back basically whenever relieves a lot of stress.  30 minute wait?  Eh, I'll be back.  However, my CM connections have dwindled over the years, and my current BF who happens to be a seasonal CM in Fantasyland moved up north ... so my visits to the parks are limited to when she's down to visit.  Until I get a decent-paying job, I can't afford the Disney AP's even with their monthly payment program.  So, when I _am_ in the parks, I always close the park down doing as much as I can.

I've had a Universal AP for the past 2 years (because of Potter) but I can't afford to renew it this year.  However, I'm starting to get a bit bored with USO.  Potter is always too crowded to enjoy fully and the merchandise/food is more expensive than even Disney.  Until more money comes charging in, I'll be grounded from theme parks for a while


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys! Sorry I've been away for awhile. Haven't had internet access since I moved. Hopefully will have it as soon as I get my own place out here in California. Things are going well so far. Haven't made it to DL yet but that'll come as soon as I have the money. Hope everyone is doing well! *passes drinks all aroud*  bar is self service for the time being. ;-)


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been away for awhile. Haven't had internet access since I moved. Hopefully will have it as soon as I get my own place out here in California. Things are going well so far. Haven't made it to DL yet but that'll come as soon as I have the money. Hope everyone is doing well! *passes drinks all aroud*  bar is self service for the time being. ;-)





Sweet!   Free access to the bar!!  



Hey....


  Where did all the Rum go?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm just wondering were all the other social people went.  Tara?  TDB?  Blue?  CTnurse?   BigE?  ?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


>



 ?


Not enough Rum?

  Or too much?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Not enough Rum?
> 
> Or too much?



never enough Rum.

fairly certain it's food poisoning


on top of being sick, I woke up about 11 with the leg cramp from Heck, now I can barely walk, the pain is so bad...LOL geez I turned 54 on Friday and I'm falling apart


----------



## DCTooTall

So i was thinking a bit about the October SSC Meet....

  What do you guys think about the idea of trying to get an ADR someplace either the day of,  or around,  the planned meet?

It's still a couple months before we hit the 180 day mark,  so we still have time to decide on someplace and have a pretty damned good chance of getting a full 10 person ADR so we have room for everyone (or most of everyone).

  Tara,   TDB?   I know you guys are the ones taking point on this meet,  but I figured this might be a fun thing to do,  even if it's something simple like a Tonga Toast breakfast at Ohana's before we head into the park.    

  The one thing I can think of that would probably be worth keeping in mind when deciding on a place,   is we would want to avoid someplace that requires a full pre-pay at the time of reservation...  such as CRT (and other character meals),  or the Wishes Dessert Party (which doesn't open until MUCH closer to the date).


----------



## ortholablady

So....nobody talking about what day it is today.  No not tuesday, Valentine's Day?  Anybody as bothered about it as I am?  When I was happily married I didn't care.  I always told DH not to spend the money on flowers.  We usually just exchanged cards.  It didn't matter to me when I had someone I knew loved me.  Now I've been aware of every commercial, every store flyer, every tv show theme the last few weeks because it has reminded me that I am alone. And I agreed to wear my RED scrubs to work today and by 11:00 two girls had gotten flowers delivered and one told me her boyfriend bought her a telescope for V Day.  But...I decided to make the best of the day and I bought myself a bottle of champagne and some Chinese food on the way home, came home and watched my DVR of Hawaii 5-0.  Tomorrow I'll think St. Patrick's day!  MacDonalds had the shamrock shake already this morning.  I'm getting my green ready!  I will be glad not to hear any more about Valentine's Day though!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So i was thinking a bit about the October SSC Meet....
> 
> What do you guys think about the idea of trying to get an ADR someplace either the day of,  or around,  the planned meet?
> 
> It's still a couple months before we hit the 180 day mark,  so we still have time to decide on someplace and have a pretty damned good chance of getting a full 10 person ADR so we have room for everyone (or most of everyone).
> 
> Tara,   TDB?   I know you guys are the ones taking point on this meet,  but I figured this might be a fun thing to do,  even if it's something simple like a Tonga Toast breakfast at Ohana's before we head into the park.
> 
> The one thing I can think of that would probably be worth keeping in mind when deciding on a place,   is we would want to avoid someplace that requires a full pre-pay at the time of reservation...  such as CRT (and other character meals),  or the Wishes Dessert Party (which doesn't open until MUCH closer to the date).



This is a great idea, I will reach out to TDB about it.  I am also renewing my TIW card so we can all enjoy the discount somewhere if we wanted to do it later and enjoy some 5:00 drinks!

Happy love day to all!  Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things... Love never fails...


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> So....nobody talking about what day it is today.  No not tuesday, Valentine's Day?  Anybody as bothered about it as I am?  When I was happily married I didn't care.  I always told DH not to spend the money on flowers.  We usually just exchanged cards.  It didn't matter to me when I had someone I knew loved me.  Now I've been aware of every commercial, every store flyer, every tv show theme the last few weeks because it has reminded me that I am alone. And I agreed to wear my RED scrubs to work today and by 11:00 two girls had gotten flowers delivered and one told me her boyfriend bought her a telescope for V Day.  But...I decided to make the best of the day and I bought myself a bottle of champagne and some Chinese food on the way home, came home and watched my DVR of Hawaii 5-0.  Tomorrow I'll think St. Patrick's day!  MacDonalds had the shamrock shake already this morning.  I'm getting my green ready!  I will be glad not to hear any more about Valentine's Day though!




Just think of the bright side...

Tomorrow all that chocolate goes on sale 1/2 price.


----------



## ortholablady

Tomorrow chocolate and a green milkshake!  Haha!


----------



## stitch1986

thxs everyone for the welcome to florida,  and about the TiW i will get one once i can get a job cause hard to do anything even buy drinks if i dont have the funds lol


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I have been reading my tweets the last two days and I really wish I was in Florida right now...I follow a lot of NASCAR people and they are all on their way to Daytona for the start of the season.  I just couldn't do it this year (because I was in WDW in October).


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my long lost Florida friends.  I have been MIA for a bit. Have a life now.
> My love and I are planning a move to Vegas around September.  My old job wants me  back. Life is awesome.




Hey, lady.  I hope all is well. What a surprise about your move.  I totally understand about having a life, and being super busy.  I will be in WDW in August and then for the DIS meet in Oct.  



DCTooTall said:


> I'm just wondering were all the other social people went.  Tara?  TDB?  Blue?  CTnurse?   BigE?  ?



I'm here, just posting from the balcony in Cancun.  The WIFI here is wicked expensive.  Having a great time, we are going parasailing this afternoon.



DCTooTall said:


> So i was thinking a bit about the October SSC Meet....
> 
> What do you guys think about the idea of trying to get an ADR someplace either the day of,  or around,  the planned meet?
> 
> It's still a couple months before we hit the 180 day mark,  so we still have time to decide on someplace and have a pretty damned good chance of getting a full 10 person ADR so we have room for everyone (or most of everyone).
> 
> Tara,   TDB?   I know you guys are the ones taking point on this meet,  but I figured this might be a fun thing to do,  even if it's something simple like a Tonga Toast breakfast at Ohana's before we head into the park.
> 
> The one thing I can think of that would probably be worth keeping in mind when deciding on a place,   is we would want to avoid someplace that requires a full pre-pay at the time of reservation...  such as CRT (and other character meals),  or the Wishes Dessert Party (which doesn't open until MUCH closer to the date).




Ohana's sounds fun, maybe a later dinner before Wishes?  I'm not crazy about big breakfast before hitting the parks, plus the dinner is good, and they have these great drinks In a pineapple!!!  Regaln Road is also really good, and a lot of fun.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I'm here, just posting from the balcony in Cancun.  The WIFI here is wicked expensive.  Having a great time, we are going parasailing this afternoon.



I went parasailing a few years ago on Bay Lake.   The View was AMAZING!




ctnurse said:


> Ohana's sounds fun, maybe a later dinner before Wishes?  I'm not crazy about big breakfast before hitting the parks, plus the dinner is good, and they have these great drinks In a pineapple!!!  Regaln Road is also really good, and a lot of fun.



While it's not extremely likely,   It would be cool if Be Our Guest opens by our meet timing.   They are saying "Fall 2012" however,   so who knows when exactly it'll open.

I was trying to avoid mentioning a specific park restaurant since I don't know yet which actual park Tara and TDB were thinking about for the meet.  Considering it's F&W,   i could see them picking either MK or EPCOT Center.  (it'll always be an Acronym and "Center" for me...)


----------



## snitchesandmice

I swear I linger away for a few days and the boards blow up! I guess that's what I get. Silly newbie mistake. In my defense though, tax season is kicking butt and i'm trying to finalize plans for an orlando trip this weekend. Oy.


----------



## DCTooTall

snitchesandmice said:


> I swear I linger away for a few days and the boards blow up! I guess that's what I get. Silly newbie mistake. In my defense though, tax season is kicking butt and i'm trying to finalize plans for an orlando trip this weekend. Oy.



lucky.  Sadly,   i'm thinking I may have to limit myself to one trip this year for our October meet.   can't afford to go crazy like I did last year.


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> lucky.  Sadly,   i'm thinking I may have to limit myself to one trip this year for our October meet.   can't afford to go crazy like I did last year.



If it helps, I don't think i'm going to actually make it to the park? haha I'd planned to go Friday evening and then spend the day there Sunday. But ANOTHER friend announced she was going to be in town Friday night so we have late ressies in downtown disney. Sunday the friend I was originally going to visit decided to plan a big brunch so that would leave me Sunday afternoon. I think, however, a friend is driving up from Tampa and we're going to hit up shopping at downtown disney. I need stuffs for my kitchen and she's very recently been introduced to pin collecting and has the fever! haha

Annnnd. That's all my rambling no one probably wanted to hear! haha


----------



## AHundredMinusOneDay

snitchesandmice said:


> If it helps, I don't think i'm going to actually make it to the park? haha I'd planned to go Friday evening and then spend the day there Sunday. But ANOTHER friend announced she was going to be in town Friday night so we have late ressies in downtown disney. Sunday the friend I was originally going to visit decided to plan a big brunch so that would leave me Sunday afternoon. I think, however, a friend is driving up from Tampa and we're going to hit up shopping at downtown disney. I need stuffs for my kitchen and she's very recently been introduced to pin collecting and has the fever! haha
> 
> Annnnd. That's all my rambling no one probably wanted to hear! haha



PM'd you!!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I'm here, just posting from the balcony in Cancun.  The WIFI here is wicked expensive.  Having a great time, we are going parasailing this afternoon.



Wow, jealous (not of the expensive wifi obviously!), travel is my passion!  I am here too, and to build on DC's post, where has everyone gone???  This is the best group, we need a topic to get us going, thirsty thursday should get us in the social mood...  I am having my usual beer (low maintenance) watching some TV, ready for the long weekend.  Does everyone have monday off?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Wow, jealous (not of the expensive wifi obviously!), travel is my passion!  I am here too, and to build on DC's post, where has everyone gone???  This is the best group, we need a topic to get us going, thirsty thursday should get us in the social mood...  I am having my usual beer (low maintenance) watching some TV, ready for the long weekend.  Does everyone have monday off?



hi


you might want to check out these photos from my October trip

http://www.starrrshots.com/p901861341


----------



## ortholablady

I have to work Monday.  I work in an orthodontist's office so that means since schools are closed a BUSIER day for me.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Wow, jealous (not of the expensive wifi obviously!), travel is my passion!  I am here too, and to build on DC's post, where has everyone gone???  This is the best group, we need a topic to get us going, thirsty thursday should get us in the social mood...  I am having my usual beer (low maintenance) watching some TV, ready for the long weekend.  Does everyone have monday off?



Sadly,  I'll be working monday. 

  It's FRIDAY!!       So what are everyone's weekend plans? 



MICKEY88 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> you might want to check out these photos from my October trip
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/p901861341



 I get the feeling you enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean.  

  And hey look!  Pictures from the 40th!    I was wondering when they'd show up.  I really should stalk your site more often.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> I'm here, just posting from the balcony in Cancun.  The WIFI here is wicked expensive.  Having a great time, we are going parasailing this afternoon.



Went parasailing at Castaway Cay a few years ago, what a lot of fun!  I thought you would be really blown away by the wind, but it was so calm up there.  Hope you had  fun!



taramoz said:


> Wow, jealous (not of the expensive wifi obviously!), travel is my passion!  I am here too, and to build on DC's post, where has everyone gone???  This is the best group, we need a topic to get us going, thirsty thursday should get us in the social mood...  I am having my usual beer (low maintenance) watching some TV, ready for the long weekend.  Does everyone have monday off?



Monday and a few more days, heading to VT for a little skiing.  Hopefuly the snow there will be better than what is around here.  

Have a great wekend, everyone!


----------



## DisneyBelle27

Hi guys, I don't know any of you but I was wondering if I could join the party here? 

I'll introduce myself a little bit, about to be 29, live in Rockland County NY, have 2 cats. I've been single since August (separated) and my official signing of my divorce papers/court date is actually this month on my bday (an extra present I guess)!   I'm currently single, although doing the whole online dating thing.

I have a trip booked for September, I'm doing the Tower of Terror 10 Miler race!!    It's the first Disney race I've ever done, and also the first race I've ever registered for, although I'm planning on doing some sooner in the spring.  It's also booked as my first ever Disney solo trip!!  Although September is a long ways away, so who knows, maybe that'll change.

Anyway, enough, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyBelle27 said:


> Hi guys, I don't know any of you but I was wondering if I could join the party here?
> 
> I'll introduce myself a little bit, about to be 29, live in Rockland County NY, have 2 cats. I've been single since August (separated) and my official signing of my divorce papers/court date is actually this month on my bday (an extra present I guess)!   I'm currently single, although doing the whole online dating thing.
> 
> I have a trip booked for September, I'm doing the Tower of Terror 10 Miler race!!    It's the first Disney race I've ever done, and also the first race I've ever registered for, although I'm planning on doing some sooner in the spring.  It's also booked as my first ever Disney solo trip!!  Although September is a long ways away, so who knows, maybe that'll change.
> 
> Anyway, enough, just wanted to say hi!



 to the Singles social Club!  

Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   and Join in any and all of the fun around here.... you know....  if people decide to stop hiding wherever they are currently hiding and get back here.  

  I'd point you to the direction of the bartender to place your order,   but he's currently not around,   so the bar is open.  the only recommendation is to steer clear of the Rum since we have a couple 's around here who can be quite protective of their rum.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> to the Singles social Club!
> 
> Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   and Join in any and all of the fun around here.... you know....  if people decide to stop hiding wherever they are currently hiding and get back here.
> 
> I'd point you to the direction of the bartender to place your order,   but he's currently not around,   so the bar is open.  the only recommendation is to steer clear of the Rum since we have a couple 's around here who can be quite protective of their rum.



hey I'm around!! and yeah another east coast chica! I'm trying to get all of my board time in before I head to Puerto Rico in 10 days. (OMG 10 days away!!) I've been working on some projects at my offices so I've sorta been lurking rather than posting....I know, shame on me. I'm guessing TDB is probably swamped with school work and our resident nurses are probably getting hit with sick people (eww, by the way).


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> the only recommendation is to steer clear of the Rum since we have a couple 's around here who can be quite protective of their rum.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.I get the feeling you enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean.
> 
> 2.And hey look!  Pictures from the 40th!    I was wondering when they'd show up.  I really should stalk your site more often.



1. really, what makes you say that.??  LOL

2.
 I've been reaally slow at getting my photos uploaded.

did you check these out...

http://www.starrrshots.com/p1033896052


----------



## DisneyBelle27

DCTooTall said:


> to the Singles social Club!
> 
> Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   and Join in any and all of the fun around here.... you know....  if people decide to stop hiding wherever they are currently hiding and get back here.
> 
> I'd point you to the direction of the bartender to place your order,   but he's currently not around,   so the bar is open.  the only recommendation is to steer clear of the Rum since we have a couple 's around here who can be quite protective of their rum.



Thanks for the welcome!  

Hmmm...Friday, almost done with work, before a 4 day weekend....could definitely do with a drink, although maybe head towards something tequila-based...don't wanna ruffle the feathers of any  's!


----------



## DisneyBelle27

NJDiva said:


> hey I'm around!! and yeah another east coast chica! I'm trying to get all of my board time in before I head to Puerto Rico in 10 days. (OMG 10 days away!!) I've been working on some projects at my offices so I've sorta been lurking rather than posting....I know, shame on me. I'm guessing TDB is probably swamped with school work and our resident nurses are probably getting hit with sick people (eww, by the way).



Hi!  Just out of curiosity, around where in Central Jersey?  I lived in northern Jersey for several years, Bergen County.


----------



## DisneyBelle27

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  I'll be working monday.
> 
> It's FRIDAY!!       So what are everyone's weekend plans?



I have a first date tonight at the Metropolitan Museum of Art!  

and.....

a 3rd date/meeting tomorrow with a guy I met a week ago!!

It's really weird, all of a sudden I actually have a life...this is kinda new for me!  

And I have Monday and Tuesday off - perks of working at a school!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey I'm around!! and yeah another east coast chica! I'm trying to get all of my board time in before I head to Puerto Rico in 10 days. (OMG 10 days away!!) I've been working on some projects at my offices so I've sorta been lurking rather than posting....I know, shame on me. I'm guessing TDB is probably swamped with school work and our resident nurses are probably getting hit with sick people (eww, by the way).



So,  Are you bringing back any Rum for the bar?   

 I'm gonna guess for TDB it's a combination of the schoolwork,  and the munchkin wrangling. 

 As for the nurses.....  eeeewwwww...   It's just not nice to throw sick people at someone.   They hurt on impact.



MICKEY88 said:


> 1. really, what makes you say that.??  LOL
> 
> 2.
> I've been reaally slow at getting my photos uploaded.
> 
> did you check these out...
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/p1033896052



1. Just a feeling I get. 

2.  I'm working my way thru the photos.   Haven't had a lot of time in front of the computer today since my department went out for a 3hr lunch this afternoon.



DisneyBelle27 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Hmmm...Friday, almost done with work, before a 4 day weekend....could definitely do with a drink, although maybe head towards something tequila-based...don't wanna ruffle the feathers of any  's!



 Yummy....  Tequila.    I miss La Cava.   I'm almost tempted to run to Disney JUST so that I can hit the Tequila Bar.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyBelle27 said:


> I have a first date tonight at the Metropolitan Museum of Art!
> 
> and.....
> 
> a 3rd date/meeting tomorrow with a guy I met a week ago!!
> 
> It's really weird, all of a sudden I actually have a life...this is kinda new for me!
> 
> And I have Monday and Tuesday off - perks of working at a school!



I get to sit on my *** most days twiddling my thumbs.  One of the Perks working in a position which if I'm incredibly busy,  it means all hell has broken loose.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'm working my way thru the photos.   Haven't had a lot of time in front of the computer today since my department went out for a 3hr lunch this afternoon.
> 
> 2.Yummy....  Tequila.    I miss La Cava.   I'm almost tempted to run to Disney JUST so that I can hit the Tequila Bar.



1. the folder I posted has photos of my Favorite DivaPyrate
2, I wanna go downtown for a few RumRunners


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. the folder I posted has photos of my Favorite DivaPyrate
> 2, I wanna go downtown for a few RumRunners



1.  I'd assume you'd have some in more than the one folder.  

2. You should also check out finnegan's at Universal.  That Glass I had you transport for me was filled with a tasty Rum drink.  



oh....   Tara... I'm assume in the first link that's you and the kids.    cute!


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'd assume you'd have some in more than the one folder.
> 
> 2. You should also check out finnegan's at Universal.  That Glass I had you transport for me was filled with a tasty Rum drink.
> 
> 
> 
> oh....   Tara... I'm assume in the first link that's you and the kids.    cute!




Finnegan's is FANTASTIC. I'll likely be spending the majority of my day there tomorrow!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  I'd assume you'd have some in more than the one folder.
> 2. You should also check out finnegan's at Universal.  That Glass I had you transport for me was filled with a tasty Rum drink.
> oh....   Tara... I'm assume in the first link that's you and the kids.    cute!



DivaPyrate and I hung out at HS, and then DT. so there are quite a few photos of her, that was really the only day I saw her, well I did see her at night on the 40th bash day..but didn't take any pics


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> oh....   Tara... I'm assume in the first link that's you and the kids.    cute!



aren't they 3 of the Most Beautiful Pyrates you've ever seen.


----------



## DCTooTall

snitchesandmice said:


> Finnegan's is FANTASTIC. I'll likely be spending the majority of my day there tomorrow!



LUCKY!!

   I Really need to get back down there...  sadly $$$ means I'm probably not going to make it before the October meet. 

At least I'll be able to do HHN again...  and it's nice getting to "pregame" in the bar.   



MICKEY88 said:


> DivaPyrate and I hung out at HS, and then DT. so there are quite a few photos of her, that was really the only day I saw her, well I did see her at night on the 40th bash day..but didn't take any pics







MICKEY88 said:


> aren't they 3 of the Most Beautiful Pyrates you've ever seen.




"Of the"?   Definitely.    Actually...  I don't think i've seen a bad looking pyrate out of this group yet.....    (except maybe you.    )


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> LUCKY!!
> 
> I Really need to get back down there...  sadly $$$ means I'm probably not going to make it before the October meet.
> 
> At least I'll be able to do HHN again...  and it's nice getting to "pregame" in the bar.



I'm going along to see Kelly Clarkson. Personally, I could go with or without seeing her but my friends drove down from NC for it. Seeing as it's supposed to be stormy tomorrow, I'm sure there'll be plenty of hiding out in the bar. Now THAT I am excited for.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> "Of the"?   Definitely.    Actually...  I don't think i've seen a bad looking pyrate out of this group yet.....    (except maybe you.    )



though what ye be sayin' tis true, ye should still be careful what ye say about your Captain.


----------



## DCTooTall

snitchesandmice said:


> I'm going along to see Kelly Clarkson. Personally, I could go with or without seeing her but my friends drove down from NC for it. Seeing as it's supposed to be stormy tomorrow, I'm sure there'll be plenty of hiding out in the bar. Now THAT I am excited for.



And there is always Citywalk for bar hopping post-concert.  



MICKEY88 said:


> though what ye be sayin' tis true, ye should still be careful what ye say about your Captain.




considering how I've been referred to around here as "the prince",  can I truly be part of your crew?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> considering how I've been referred to around here as "the prince",  can I truly be part of your crew?



you joined at hershey I have pictures.

you can either serve voluntarily, or in chains 

I'd suggest voluntarily since you are second in command


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


> And there is always Citywalk for bar hopping post-concert.



Oh i'm sure there will be PLENTY of post concert celebrating. Those boys have my schedule packed full of shenanigans this weekend!! 







DCTooTall said:


> considering how I've been referred to around here as "the prince",  can I truly be part of your crew?



Can I just say....AWWWWWWW. such a cute nick name!


----------



## MICKEY88

snitchesandmice said:


> Can I just say....AWWWWWWW. such a cute nick name!



at one point in time, the question was who would get the Prince at our October meet, TDB snagged him the weekend of our Hershey meet., she's a sly one..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you joined at hershey I have pictures.
> 
> you can either serve voluntarily, or in chains
> 
> I'd suggest voluntarily since you are second in command



Ok,  Fair enough.  



snitchesandmice said:


> Oh i'm sure there will be PLENTY of post concert celebrating. Those boys have my schedule packed full of shenanigans this weekend!!



  Shenanigans can be fun!   I need to try and schedule some.  





snitchesandmice said:


> Can I just say....AWWWWWWW. such a cute nick name!







MICKEY88 said:


> at one point in time, the question was who would get the Prince at our October meet, TDB snagged him the weekend of our Hershey meet., she's a sly one..



  I was helpless.   I never saw it coming!


----------



## snitchesandmice

DCTooTall said:


>




....Ignore what I just said! haha 

That's what I get for just reading the posts in my email and replying before I actually look at the site. X-D


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> DivaPyrate and I hung out at HS, and then DT. so there are quite a few photos of her, that was really the only day I saw her, well I did see her at night on the 40th bash day..but didn't take any pics



http://www.starrrshots.com/p1033896052/e8e48473

 

  The Diva lovin' on the fuzzy....   and Mike checking her out.

You'd think he could've been a bit more subtle.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> http://www.starrrshots.com/p1033896052/e8e48473
> 
> 
> 
> The Diva lovin' on the fuzzy....   and Mike checking her out.
> 
> You'd think he could've been a bit more subtle.



If Mike were any closer he'd be taking a bite


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I was helpless.   I never saw it coming!



It was the truck that won her over, I'm sure of it,

or maybe it was the ride to Knoebels when I pointed out that there was no cell coverage and plenty of places to dump a body
the fear made her fall right into your arms for protection..LOL

hmm yeh that must be it..hey you owe me one...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

time to roll, gotta pick up some grub, and some Rum

catch y'all later


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> If Mike were any closer he'd be taking a bite



     So many comments.....  





MICKEY88 said:


> It was the truck that won her over, I'm sure of it,





  That truck was a total POS!   I know she's from Texas,   but seriously, I'd like to think that she has higher standards than just owning a pickup.  



MICKEY88 said:


> or maybe it was the ride to Knoebels when I pointed out that there was no cell coverage and plenty of places to dump a body
> the fear made her fall right into your arms for protection..LOL
> 
> hmm yeh that must be it..hey you owe me one...LOL



   So what you are saying is that the secret to finding someone on the DIS is to have a  threaten to throw their body into an abandoned mineshaft?

   Somehow I don't quite think it works that way.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> oh....   Tara... I'm assume in the first link that's you and the kids.    cute!



That was us!  Thanks!  I somehow missed the crazy social hour I tried to start yesterday...


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> aren't they 3 of the Most Beautiful Pyrates you've ever seen.



Thanks my favorite pirate!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> That was us!  Thanks!  I somehow missed the crazy social hour I tried to start yesterday...



You know how this thread goes.   Dead,  then all of a sudden a crazy amount of posts.   It's one reason we all love it here so much. 

Now if only we can get it back to multi-page days on a regular basis I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thanks my favorite pirate!



awwwwwwww  you're so sweet


----------



## stitch1986

so what everyone doing this weekend? im meeting up with some diser tomorrow  gonna be interesting


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> so what everyone doing this weekend? im meeting up with some diser tomorrow  gonna be interesting



Just make sure neither of you DISAPPEAR! DISAPPEAR!! 



My weekend is gonna be pretty lazy.  After going to a hockey game last weekend and doing a ton of driving,  I'm planning on just vegging on the couch at home and catch up on my DVR


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm just hanging out with my DF and trying to find a more permanent place to live. It's so dang expensive to move into a place though! UGH! So frustrating!


----------



## taramoz

stitch1986 said:


> so what everyone doing this weekend? im meeting up with some diser tomorrow  gonna be interesting



I am just hanging out, hoping to be planning another vacation (I like to travel a bit too much), but we will see, meeting friends later tonight to talk about it!


----------



## OrcaPotter

While my friends are off at Megacon this weekend, I'm going crazy helping my family clean in preparation for more family to visit later today.  This pretty much means I'm on the computer, writing articles for my Disney blog on Tumblr about the old figurines my generation collected on each visit ... and the porcelain figures _everyone_ used to collect.  Now Disney doesn't sell anything like them anymore.

Found out today, too, that EPCOT is retheming the Kim Possible World Showcase game with Phineas & Ferb in June.  Every time I've gone, I keep saying I need to set aside a day to do the game and I never do.  Now it's imperative.


----------



## taramoz

OrcaPotter said:


> While my friends are off at Megacon this weekend, I'm going crazy helping my family clean in preparation for more family to visit later today.  This pretty much means I'm on the computer, writing articles for my Disney blog on Tumblr about the old figurines my generation collected on each visit ... and the porcelain figures _everyone_ used to collect.  Now Disney doesn't sell anything like them anymore.
> 
> Found out today, too, that EPCOT is retheming the Kim Possible World Showcase game with Phineas & Ferb in June.  Every time I've gone, I keep saying I need to set aside a day to do the game and I never do.  Now it's imperative.



We did this for the first time on our last visit, really enjoyed it!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I get the feeling you enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean.



I was reviewing my photos from October, and found something I hadn't noticed before. 
Apparently The Haunted Mansion, is not the Only Ride with Hitch Hiking Ghosts.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I was reviewing my photos from October, and found something I hadn't noticed before.
> Apparently The Haunted Mansion, is not the Only Ride with Hitch Hiking Ghosts.



LOL, love it!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, love it!



this is what happens when I'm home alone , without adult supervision.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> this is what happens when I'm home alone , without adult supervision.



They have day care for people like you .....just sayin


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> They have day care for people like you .....just sayin



Checked into that, they don't accept Pyrates


----------



## nowater

evening everyone


----------



## NJDiva

nowater said:


> evening everyone



hey hon!! how was the weekend??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

how was everyone's weekend? Mine was alright. Got the rest of my stuff to the place I'm staying. Now to find an apartment soon. blah... I hate how much it costs to move into a place! UGH!


----------



## stitch1986

bluedevilinaz said:


> how was everyone's weekend? Mine was alright. Got the rest of my stuff to the place I'm staying. Now to find an apartment soon. blah... I hate how much it costs to move into a place! UGH!



mine was good, went to disney all the days  an got more cards from the sorcerer game  but now I am good for a couple of days, especially come tomorrow at the parks


----------



## nowater

NJDiva said:


> hey hon!! how was the weekend??



Pretty good, Just putting the finishing touches on my place to get it sold.. Excited to have it on the market, then i can consider a relocation .

How was yours?


----------



## NJDiva

nowater said:


> Pretty good, Just putting the finishing touches on my place to get it sold.. Excited to have it on the market, then i can consider a relocation .
> 
> How was yours?



it was ok, got to see one of my oldest friends this weekend. she moved to TX the end of our Jr year of high school and has lived there ever since. she had to come home for some family business so I took her out to one of our favorite places to eat and shopping. worked out and worked on some sorority stuff. other than that, it was kinda boring.
where are you looking to relocate to? are you tired of the cold??
I actually have an office in Bow, NH...


----------



## nowater

NJDiva said:


> it was ok, got to see one of my oldest friends this weekend. she moved to TX the end of our Jr year of high school and has lived there ever since. she had to come home for some family business so I took her out to one of our favorite places to eat and shopping. worked out and worked on some sorority stuff. other than that, it was kinda boring.
> where are you looking to relocate to? are you tired of the cold??
> I actually have an office in Bow, NH...



If i make the move, it will be to either Arizona or Florida. I love the cold for snowmobiling and winter activities but just would like to either live near my family in arizona, or be able to have warmth year round with a bunch of attractions to see  

Always nice to catch up with old friends.. Sucks we tend to lose touch with so many, glad you guys could reunite.. 

Bow isnt too far away. What do you do?


----------



## snitchesandmice

How the heck did Monday sneak up so quickly?!


----------



## DCTooTall

OrcaPotter said:


> While my friends are off at Megacon this weekend, I'm going crazy helping my family clean in preparation for more family to visit later today.  This pretty much means I'm on the computer, writing articles for my Disney blog on Tumblr about the old figurines my generation collected on each visit ... and the porcelain figures _everyone_ used to collect.  Now Disney doesn't sell anything like them anymore.
> 
> Found out today, too, that EPCOT is retheming the Kim Possible World Showcase game with Phineas & Ferb in June.  Every time I've gone, I keep saying I need to set aside a day to do the game and I never do.  Now it's imperative.



 Wonder if that damned kimunicator chirp is gonna change too.  I heard that thing SOOOOOoooo many times while Drinking around the world last year the sound alone became a running joke.



MICKEY88 said:


> I was reviewing my photos from October, and found something I hadn't noticed before.
> Apparently The Haunted Mansion, is not the Only Ride with Hitch Hiking Ghosts.



  Hmmmm...  I'd be happy to give those ghosts a ride.  



MICKEY88 said:


> this is what happens when I'm home alone , without adult supervision.



KEVIN!!

  Oh....   not that home alone.



nowater said:


> Bow isnt too far away. What do you do?



  From some of the stories....  I'd almost think she's an adult Kindergarten teacher....


She teaches classes....  and she has to look after people and make sure they use common sense to keep themselves from getting into bad spots.





snitchesandmice said:


> How the heck did Monday sneak up so quickly?!



  Monday's are ninjas.   You never see them coming,  and by the time you realize they are there it's too late to have any chance of surviving.


----------



## NJDiva

nowater said:


> If i make the move, it will be to either Arizona or Florida. I love the cold for snowmobiling and winter activities but just would like to either live near my family in arizona, or be able to have warmth year round with a bunch of attractions to see
> 
> Always nice to catch up with old friends.. Sucks we tend to lose touch with so many, glad you guys could reunite..
> 
> Bow isnt too far away. What do you do?





DCTooTall said:


> From some of the stories....  I'd almost think she's an adult Kindergarten teacher....
> 
> 
> She teaches classes....  and she has to look after people and make sure they use common sense to keep themselves from getting into bad spots.



Sometimes I think I am a baby sitter...

Actually I am the Regional Health and Safety Manager for an environmental company so yes, I do teach a lot of my safety classes. I travel to my job sites, write safety plans...stuff like that.
Tomorrow I travel to my 3rd office to do some training and review some programs with the guys. 
Next week I travel to PR to teach one class...I'll be there for the week...


----------



## NJDiva

nowater said:


> If i make the move, it will be to either Arizona or Florida. I love the cold for snowmobiling and winter activities but just would like to either live near my family in arizona, or be able to have warmth year round with a bunch of attractions to see
> 
> Always nice to catch up with old friends.. Sucks we tend to lose touch with so many, glad you guys could reunite..
> 
> Bow isnt too far away. What do you do?



and to be honest, we really haven't lost touch...everytime we get together it's like nothing has changed between us...but I still miss having her here.
Arizona is a cool place to go, my bff from high school went to UofA so I went to visit him one year.
but there's nothing like having the chance to see Mickey or Shrek whenever you wanted to....just sayin'


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...  I'd be happy to give those ghosts a ride.



so would I, actually I did


----------



## nowater

NJDiva said:


> but there's nothing like having the chance to see Mickey or Shrek whenever you wanted to....just sayin'



my thought exactly


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Arizona is a cool place to go, my bff from high school went to UofA so I went to visit him one year. but there's nothing like having the chance to see Mickey or Shrek whenever you wanted to....just sayin'



See, thats why you move to the Antelope Valley in California. I'm about an hour and a half from Disneyland and it's usually pretty warm up here. Although, it did snow one day last week but it didn't stick below 3,000 feet.  Also, Tucson isn't THAT far from DL. It's only about 8 hours. Or he could do Vegas which is about 4 hours away from DL and has TONS of things to do.


----------



## nowater

bluedevilinaz said:


> See, thats why you move to the Antelope Valley in California. I'm about an hour and a half from Disneyland and it's usually pretty warm up here. Although, it did snow one day last week but it didn't stick below 3,000 feet.  Also, Tucson isn't THAT far from DL. It's only about 8 hours. Or he could do Vegas which is about 4 hours away from DL and has TONS of things to do.



Anything under 10 hours is considered driving distance for me .. lol

Def. like the input.. broadening my options..


----------



## DCTooTall

Happy Fat Tuesday Everyone!

  So....  Who wants some beads?   



MICKEY88 said:


> so would I, actually I did


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Happy Fat Tuesday Everyone!
> 
> So....  Who wants some beads?



ME!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ME!!!!




Just tell me where to send them,   and how you'd like to earn them.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ME!!!!



oh my, I've got beads for you !!!


----------



## taramoz

What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).



{{{ hugs}}} sorry to hear about your loss, I know the feeling all too well I had been alerted to my uncles failing health back in October, but it was still rough, still is..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> {{{ hugs}}} sorry to hear about your loss, I know the feeling all too well I had been alerted to my uncles failing health back in October, but it was still rough, still is..



Thanks, how have you been?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thanks, how have you been?



I'm Ok,  over my food poisoning, that's a major plus, really thinking hard about retiriing and moving to florida


----------



## ortholablady

Sorry about your aunt.  I know it does make you think about alot of things.  I lost my grandfather and then my mom two weeks later last year.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).



Sorry about your aunt, it's often life changing events that make us contemplate life, and realize how short life is.


----------



## ctnurse

Hi Hump Day ya all!

I'm back from Cancun, we could have stayed forever.  It was so relaxing, we didn't do much, but sit by the pool enjoying adult beverages. It was nice to sit on the balcony, drinking wine, while listening to the waves crash.  A couple of the nights there was even a fireworks show, which was a nice surprise. We have a lots of awesome memories, and that is so important.  Its sad to be back, but  I am looking forward to a long weekend next month that I have planned.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## bleukarma

Just stopping by for a drink. It's been a long few weeks and I need it!!! I hope everyone else having a good week.


----------



## taramoz

bleukarma said:


> Just stopping by for a drink. It's been a long few weeks and I need it!!! I hope everyone else having a good week.



Then grab a drink, I pretty much always need one!  You can always join me!


----------



## DCTooTall

bleukarma said:


> Just stopping by for a drink. It's been a long few weeks and I need it!!! I hope everyone else having a good week.





taramoz said:


> Then grab a drink, I pretty much always need one!  You can always join me!



mmm....Drinks....yummy.....


----------



## stitch1986

so I have 2 job interviews  one tomorrow and one monday hope I get the one monday it is in medical field, but at this point will be happy for a job for now


----------



## OrcaPotter

stitch1986 said:


> so I have 2 job interviews  one tomorrow and one monday hope I get the one monday it is in medical field, but at this point will be happy for a job for now



You and me both!  Whatever luck you get, share it when you're done!


----------



## stitch1986

OrcaPotter said:


> You and me both!  Whatever luck you get, share it when you're done!



I totally will


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So.  Anybody here gonna be at MK on 2/29?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Hey singles socialites!  I've popped in a few times (very sporadically) on past threads, but I thought I'd poke my head in and see what's going on in here.


----------



## nowater

Another day down, ... Got another showing on my place tomorrow.. Fingers crossed :X


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nowater said:


> Anything under 10 hours is considered driving distance for me .. lol
> 
> Def. like the input.. broadening my options..



That opens up a ton of options. Tucson is a medium size city with a small town feeling to it. I'd avoid Phoenix like the plague personally but then again I hate living in big cities. Palmdale/Lancaster(aka Antelope Valley) is a decent sized area but there isn't much in the way of jobs out here apart from aerospace related. Only an hour or so from LA so you can feasibly work down below and live up here. Housing is relatively cheap(by california standars lol). A 1br/1ba apartment runs between $650 and $1000/month(depending on where in town you want to live) and a 3br/2ba house runs about $1,000/mo to rent. Gas is on the rise at $4.05/gal for regular and climbing(as of Monday night).


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Hey singles socialites!  I've popped in a few times (very sporadically) on past threads, but I thought I'd poke my head in and see what's going on in here.



 back then!  




   Bleh...  anybody have any plans for Thirsty Thursday?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:


> back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleh...  anybody have any plans for Thirsty Thursday?



Thanks!

I have a three day weekend, and the little one is going on a weekend trip with the grandparents.  I'm thinking I need to make plans since I haven't had a Thirsty Thursday since college.


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).



Sorry to hear about your Aunt.  

Last day in VT, snowing right now.  Getting to like this relaxed  life, but time to go back to work.


----------



## stitch1986

taramoz said:


> What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).



aaww I am so sorry, hope your family is ok.  some pixie dust for your whole family  if you need anything or support I am here for you as well as everyone I am assuming


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Just as everything starts to fall into place another wrench is thrown into my life! UGH! I sprained my knee and am now out of work for 2 weeks none of which is paid. *shakes head* Nothing can just go smoothly for more than a month around here without something bad happening.


----------



## stitch1986

bluedevilinaz said:


> Just as everything starts to fall into place another wrench is thrown into my life! UGH! I sprained my knee and am now out of work for 2 weeks none of which is paid. *shakes head* Nothing can just go smoothly for more than a month around here without something bad happening.



aww that suxs im sry 


job interview 1 didnt go well didnt get job  so now i am thinking that come mon interview i wont get that one either


----------



## ortholablady

Chance of rain and snow mix last night.  1am nothing, 6am 2 inches!!!  wth!!
Guess I shouldn't complain.  It really hasn't been a bad winter.


----------



## disneypryncess

taramoz said:


> What is up everyone?    I am just chilling enjoying a beer, contemplating life (my aunt passed away this morning, not unexpected, but still makes you think).



Very sorry to hear about your aunt.


----------



## disneypryncess

stitch1986 said:


> so I have 2 job interviews  one tomorrow and one monday hope I get the one monday it is in medical field, but at this point will be happy for a job for now



Good Luck!!


----------



## disneypryncess

nowater said:


> Another day down, ... Got another showing on my place tomorrow.. Fingers crossed :X



Good luck!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Just as everything starts to fall into place another wrench is thrown into my life! UGH! I sprained my knee and am now out of work for 2 weeks none of which is paid. *shakes head* Nothing can just go smoothly for more than a month around here without something bad happening.



Think of the bright side....  You are once again available for bartender duty.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Think of the bright side....  You are once again available for bartender duty.



Except for the inherent lack of internet you are correct.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Except for the inherent lack of internet you are correct.



DoH!!


----------



## nowater

Sitting down relaxing for the night.. Having a drink. What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## snitchesandmice

nowater said:


> Sitting down relaxing for the night.. Having a drink. What is everyone up to this weekend?



I have to go into work for a few hours in the morning, after that it's a fun filled weekend of scrapbooking!  Such an exciting life I lead!


----------



## DCTooTall

nowater said:


> Sitting down relaxing for the night.. Having a drink. What is everyone up to this weekend?



Not a whole lot.  It appears my plans for this weekend have been pushed to next weekend.


----------



## NJDiva

snitchesandmice said:


> I have to go into work for a few hours in the morning, after that it's a fun filled weekend of scrapbooking!  Such an exciting life I lead!



did someone say scrapbooking??!!!  you know I need details, I have to live vicariously through someone since I haven't had time to scrapbook in months....
surprisingly I'm still at work (yes is sucks) but I would have been out of here had I not read the last email that was sent to me today. it seems that they needed some SOP written for a potential project that will start while I'm in in PR. so rather than have it ruin my weekend, I figured I would do it now. 
so my plan this weekend is to attempt to make it through a singing marathon (so to speak) I have not one but three services to sing at oh and by the way do some laundry and pack...if this project goes early (like Sunday) I will get no sleep before I leave.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Not a whole lot.  It appears my plans for this weekend have been pushed to next weekend.



really now.....and what plans were those dear???


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> really now.....and what plans were those dear???



Spending some time with someone special in NJ.     Since I gotta run to Towanda PA next week for work,  I decided to take Friday off and just swing by on my way home giving us some more time to hang out together.


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm going to a large reptile show tomorrow, going to price a few Hot snakes, anybody want me to pick anything up for them..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm going to a large reptile show tomorrow, going to price a few Hot snakes, anybody want me to pick anything up for them..



ummmm...I'm good, but thanks...


----------



## TXDisGurl

Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I am back on the boards for the first time in years with lots of changes since.  I am now single and living in Florida - excited about purchasing my first Resident Annual Pass.


----------



## NJDiva

TXDisGurl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I am back on the boards for the first time in years with lots of changes since.  I am now single and living in Florida - excited about purchasing my first Resident Annual Pass.



welcome back to the boards and to our happy dwelling known as SSC! our fearless leader and host will be in shortly so while you wait, please pull up a chair (or couch if you prefer) grab a drink and hop on in. you will notice there is no ryhme or reason to our topics of conversation...we've been known to go back to conversations 7 pages ago....we sorta have ADD when it comes to that. anyway, I hope you find us amusing:rotfl:


----------



## taramoz

Hi everyone, how have your weekends been?  Mine has been busy, Rodeo time here in Houston, so friday night I was off to the BBQ cookoff, yesterday spent the day at the carnival, and probably hit the carnival again today.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TXDisGurl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I am back on the boards for the first time in years with lots of changes since.  I am now single and living in Florida - excited about purchasing my first Resident Annual Pass.



Welcome back to the Disboards.  I know the excitement  that you are feeling about purchasing your first Resident A/P.  I purchased mine two weeks ago.  I couldn't get through the line fast enough.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Hello everyone! It was a pretty wild weekend here in Orlando with NBA all-stars weekend going on. It kind of felt like 5 o'clock for the last 3 days...


----------



## DCTooTall

TXDisGurl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I am back on the boards for the first time in years with lots of changes since.  I am now single and living in Florida - excited about purchasing my first Resident Annual Pass.



 to the SSC! (oh... and to the DIS, i guess...)

  Feel free to pour yourself a drink and join in all the fun and excitement around here.   We can be a crazy bunch,   but we are a ton of fun!  



NJDiva said:


> welcome back to the boards and to our happy dwelling known as SSC! our fearless leader and host will be in shortly so while you wait, please pull up a chair (or couch if you prefer) grab a drink and hop on in. you will notice there is no ryhme or reason to our topics of conversation...we've been known to go back to conversations 7 pages ago....we sorta have ADD when it comes to that. anyway, I hope you find us amusing:rotfl:



    wow....  it's getting hard to do my bit with people pretty much quoting what I normally say.   



taramoz said:


> Hi everyone, how have your weekends been?  Mine has been busy, Rodeo time here in Houston, so friday night I was off to the BBQ cookoff, yesterday spent the day at the carnival, and probably hit the carnival again today.




My weekend was pretty uneventful.   Looks like most of the shows were repeats,   so somehow I ended up playing Rachet and Clank All4One most of the weekend.    I was kinda amazed at how addicting that game was.  lol


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

SgtClaymore said:


> Hello everyone! It was a pretty wild weekend here in Orlando with NBA all-stars weekend going on. It kind of felt like 5 o'clock for the last 3 days...



A friend of mine lives on Orlando (she used to be a CM at RnRC and ToT), and she said it's been CRAZY with that going on all weekend!!

Well, I'm sitting at the computer on my lunch break, surfin' the DIS, wishing it was the end of May so I'd be on my way to WDW!!!  One of my students just got back from WDW Saturday, and she was telling me all about it.  Slightly jealous of a seven year old.


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> A friend of mine lives on Orlando (she used to be a CM at RnRC and ToT), and she said it's been CRAZY with that going on all weekend!!
> 
> Well, I'm sitting at the computer on my lunch break, surfin' the DIS, wishing it was the end of May so I'd be on my way to WDW!!!  One of my students just got back from WDW Saturday, and she was telling me all about it.  Slightly jealous of a seven year old.



Tell me About it!

They get all the fun and magic of going to Disney.... and none of the headaches, guilt, or worries about what needed to be done to afford the trip!


----------



## tlionheart78

Wow, and just HOW long has it been since my last post?  Nearly EIGHT months, was it?  Hmmm....Gotta love the archives.

A little update on things though, still without a significant mate, will hopefully be in a new place by the end of the year...Not much has changed.  Such is my life.

Other than the fact I've finally paid in full for my next trip coming up on May 16th!   Ten glorious days... Can't wait.  Yeah I've heard of the upcoming meet up that's been discussed here... Once again bad timing on my part.  I'll be making a thread out here soon on my trip just to see who might be going around the same time I am.

Well, with all that out of the way, what's going on with you, SSC?


----------



## OrcaPotter

I can only imagine how nuts the parks were this past weekend.  I wonder how packed they'll be for One More Disney Day?  Definitely count me out on that crazy idea!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:


> Tell me About it!
> 
> They get all the fun and magic of going to Disney.... and none of the headaches, guilt, or worries about what needed to be done to afford the trip!



So true!!  Of course, I kind of adore the planning aspect of trips!


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Wow, and just HOW long has it been since my last post?  Nearly EIGHT months, was it?  Hmmm....Gotta love the archives.
> 
> A little update on things though, still without a significant mate, will hopefully be in a new place by the end of the year...Not much has changed.  Such is my life.
> 
> Other than the fact I've finally paid in full for my next trip coming up on May 16th!   Ten glorious days... Can't wait.  Yeah I've heard of the upcoming meet up that's been discussed here... Once again bad timing on my part.  I'll be making a thread out here soon on my trip just to see who might be going around the same time I am.
> 
> Well, with all that out of the way, what's going on with you, SSC?



 back!   We missed you.   



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So true!!  Of course, I kind of adore the planning aspect of trips!




Planning?    what's that?       The scary thing is that my trips tend to have a very strong "seat of the pants" feel to them.   Other than maybe one or two things planned,  which usually involve DISMeets the past few trips,   everything else is pretty much a "what am I in the mood to do today?" vibe.


----------



## nowater

Hows everyone's day going? Snowing here finally.. Almost spring and it finally snows? Haha..
Well i had a wonderful day today, went to the beach took some pictures.. wrote in the sand lol... I made a thread about it, check it out.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44179855#post44179855

Now time to relax with a drink in hand..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> back!   We missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning?    what's that?       The scary thing is that my trips tend to have a very strong "seat of the pants" feel to them.   Other than maybe one or two things planned,  which usually involve DISMeets the past few trips,   everything else is pretty much a "what am I in the mood to do today?" vibe.



HAh, I think I got you beat my trips are usually a last minute decison, fortunately I can do that with my job, and the condo always available...


----------



## ahoff

Phish Summer Tour just announced.  Fourth of July at Jones Beach!  Where is Burgettstown, PA?

http://summer2012.phish.com/


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> Phish Summer Tour just announced. Fourth of July at Jones Beach! Where is Burgettstown, PA?
> 
> http://summer2012.phish.com/


 
Burgettstown is just outside of Pittsburgh. I just drove past it last week taking the PA turnpike out Ohio. My friends contacted me this morning about the Phish dates, and I may be hitting two of the three Atlantic City shows.

I guess as an aside, checking out this thread as I may be be down in WDW Oct 9-14, when I hear there may be some folks down there. I'll try to keep up with the thread, but I tend to have periods where I'm travelling and lose track of the DIS for a while.


----------



## taramoz

I am back from traveling, feeling a little under the weather, but otherwise good, wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am back from traveling, feeling a little under the weather, but otherwise good, wanted to pop in and say hello!



Welcome back !!!  {{{hugs}}}

Happy you are back,
sorry you are under the weather.

The  recommends a few shots of rum, and you'll be feeling better in no time


----------



## NJDiva

hola my little sombreros!
I have returned from my week long stint in Puerto Rico. I have to officially thank my boss for sending me down there. it was awesome and the training I had to do went really well. I ate some great food, and got to spend some time at the resort and channeled our resident Pyrate and took some cool shots.
I actually got to see the Bacardi rum factory and taking a page again from our favorite Pyrate, brought some home with me....(if he's nice I might share..)
So I know that everyone had to do something cool this weekend....let's hear it!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hola my little sombreros!
> I have returned from my week long stint in Puerto Rico. I have to officially thank my boss for sending me down there. it was awesome and the training I had to do went really well. I ate some great food, and got to spend some time at the resort and channeled our resident Pyrate and took some cool shots.
> I actually got to see the Bacardi rum factory and taking a page again from our favorite Pyrate, brought some home with me....(if he's nice I might share..)
> So I know that everyone had to do something cool this weekend....let's hear it!!



Have I ever been anything but nice to you ??


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> hola my little sombreros!
> I have returned from my week long stint in Puerto Rico. I have to officially thank my boss for sending me down there. it was awesome and the training I had to do went really well. I ate some great food, and got to spend some time at the resort and channeled our resident Pyrate and took some cool shots.
> I actually got to see the Bacardi rum factory and taking a page again from our favorite Pyrate, brought some home with me....(if he's nice I might share..)
> So I know that everyone had to do something cool this weekend....let's hear it!!



Sounds like a great trip!  I had a fun filled weekend, went to a Gala last night for my daughters school, has a fabulous time!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> HAh, I think I got you beat my trips are usually a last minute decison, fortunately I can do that with my job, and the condo always available...



True.  Honestly....  my biggest issue is having a place to stay...  and with the Truck...  plane tickets.

The car means that I could now do the road trip thing if I wanted too,  but i still have to worry about having a place to stay.



Brocktoon said:


> Burgettstown is just outside of Pittsburgh. I just drove past it last week taking the PA turnpike out Ohio. My friends contacted me this morning about the Phish dates, and I may be hitting two of the three Atlantic City shows.
> 
> I guess as an aside, checking out this thread as I may be be down in WDW Oct 9-14, when I hear there may be some folks down there. I'll try to keep up with the thread, but I tend to have periods where I'm travelling and lose track of the DIS for a while.



 and we'd love to have you join us.    I'll update the first post of the thread with any and all details as they are decided upon,  so even if you lose track of the day to day conversations,  you can always check out post #1 for the official details.



taramoz said:


> I am back from traveling, feeling a little under the weather, but otherwise good, wanted to pop in and say hello!







NJDiva said:


> hola my little sombreros!
> I have returned from my week long stint in Puerto Rico. I have to officially thank my boss for sending me down there. it was awesome and the training I had to do went really well. I ate some great food, and got to spend some time at the resort and channeled our resident Pyrate and took some cool shots.
> I actually got to see the Bacardi rum factory and taking a page again from our favorite Pyrate, brought some home with me....(if he's nice I might share..)
> So I know that everyone had to do something cool this weekend....let's hear it!!



I had an eventful week.

Tuesday I had training.   Wednesday I drove up to Towanda, PA for work...  passing both Camp Crystal Lake and Worlds End along the way.      Thursday I had to drive from Towanda to Scranton before I swung by NJ on the way home.

Friday was lot of Pirates,  and Video Games.  (Mostly Lego Pirates of the Caribbean. )   

Saturday I was a bit more adventurous and left the apartment.  ended up heading out to Lancaster and hit the outlets.   Also ended up buying a couple other games for the PS3.  Disney Universe (lots of fun),  and also a game called FairyTale Fights.    Seriously,  that game is more fun then it has any right too.


----------



## tlionheart78

Okay.  I think I've officially done (what I think is) the craziest thing ever....

I finally have a *SIIIIGH* twitter account.....

I'm not particularly happy to sign up for a service that limits your thoughts (140 character minimum?!) and is a haven for the OCD, gotta know update every second users....

But, I really do want to get involved in the Disney community and find people who are into WDW as much as I am and use it as a source for upcoming trip reports.  This ten day vacation has got me all psyched up and I really want to jot whatever will be going on.  And to entertain those that might be interested.

So, with that in mind... Is this idea crazy...or just plain insane???


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> and we'd love to have you join us. I'll update the first post of the thread with any and all details as they are decided upon, so even if you lose track of the day to day conversations, you can always check out post #1 for the official details.


 
Thanks. My parents take their big RV down to Ft Wilderness almost every year. The past many years it's always been during the F&W Fest. When it fits into my schedule, I usually fly down and have a place to crash in the RV. I love Ft Wilderness, and having the RV gives me the chance to transport down a couple cases of good craft brews for the trip. I usually split the trip doing some meals and other stuff with my parents and going off solo at my own pace other times. I just talked with my parents yesterday, and they booked for 10/10 - 10/18. I'm probably going to fly down and do 10/11 - 10/17 or 18.

One of the big reasons for heading down this year is the Swolphin Food/Wine Classic. This will be my 5th F&W Fest and I've done many of the events, but the past few years I've heard how great the Swolphin Classic is ... it's only one Fri/Sat during the F&W Fest and this year it looks to be on Oct 12/13. So I'm definately doing that Fri or Sat night



DCTooTall said:


> Saturday I was a bit more adventurous and left the apartment. ended up heading out to Lancaster and hit the outlets. Also ended up buying a couple other games for the PS3. Disney Universe (lots of fun), and also a game called FairyTale Fights. Seriously, that game is more fun then it has any right too.


 
I'm so behind on my PS3 gaming, but it helps that I can catch up on a lot of the great games after the prices have dropped down to the $20-30 range. Hopefully this weekend I can just relax and enjoy the trinity of Pizza, Beer, and Video Games. I finally finished off Mass Effect 2 and Dead Space 2. Looking to get started on Crysis 2, and then I still have unopened copies of Uncharted 3 and Infamous 2 that I got as X-mas gifts.


----------



## disney-inspired

So I thought I'd jump in and join the party.

So, Hi!


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Hi Ya 

Hoping you don't mind a new gate crasher on here. I've been checking out Dis on and off for a few weeks after I discovered it when I Googled SOLO trips to WDW. Ive booked my first Solo trip for 14 nights from 20th September to incorporate the 10 Miler TOT. So far I've only booked flights (cost a small fortune from Australia)and the Run. 

I'd LOVE help on where to stay. I usually stay on site in one of the lovely Disney Hotels when i travel to Disney Parks but I'm trying to decide what to do this time as I have no one to split the accomodation cost with and 14 nights makes it expensive.  Maybe I should do a multi stay trip and stay off site for a week or so. Has anyone tried this? 

Thanks for letting me jump in


----------



## NJDiva

disney-inspired said:


> So I thought I'd jump in and join the party.
> 
> So, Hi!





DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> Hoping you don't mind a new gate crasher on here. I've been checking out Dis on and off for a few weeks after I discovered it when I Googled SOLO trips to WDW. Ive booked my first Solo trip for 14 nights from 20th September to incorporate the 10 Miler TOT. So far I've only booked flights (cost a small fortune from Australia)and the Run.
> 
> I'd LOVE help on where to stay. I usually stay on site in one of the lovely Disney Hotels when i travel to Disney Parks but I'm trying to decide what to do this time as I have no one to split the accomodation cost with and 14 nights makes it expensive.  Maybe I should do a multi stay trip and stay off site for a week or so. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in



come on in!! the water's warm (and not the yellow kind!) so glad to have more friends join us....you will see a lot of on and off activity going on here, we tend to jump from topic to topic so feel free to start a conversation at any time. we have all kinds of people here, nurses, teachers, techies, runners and even a pyrate or two.
as for me, I'm just the resident Diva who travels from place to place. surprisingly I'm home this week (don't get use to it) but I do tend to chat a lot on here when I've got some down time or need a break from the crazy people I work with.


----------



## DCTooTall

disney-inspired said:


> So I thought I'd jump in and join the party.
> 
> So, Hi!





DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> Hoping you don't mind a new gate crasher on here. I've been checking out Dis on and off for a few weeks after I discovered it when I Googled SOLO trips to WDW. Ive booked my first Solo trip for 14 nights from 20th September to incorporate the 10 Miler TOT. So far I've only booked flights (cost a small fortune from Australia)and the Run.



 to the SSC!   We always love having new people join in the fun here.  Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump into the conversation.  (assuming you can find it.    too many people are MIA right now.    )




DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> I'd LOVE help on where to stay. I usually stay on site in one of the lovely Disney Hotels when i travel to Disney Parks but I'm trying to decide what to do this time as I have no one to split the accomodation cost with and 14 nights makes it expensive.  Maybe I should do a multi stay trip and stay off site for a week or so. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in




  It REALLY is gonna depend on what you are looking for in a place to stay,   and what your budget is.  Also,  are you planning on renting a car at all?

  Personally,  i'm a HUGE fan of the Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort.   The current rental pricing tends to be cheaper than staying onsite,   but it's practically onsite due to it's location and has a decent shuttle to the parks (from what I've heard...  I always drive).      You may want to poke your head over to the "Other Orlando area Resorts and Attractions" forum on the DIS since there is a ton of information on this resort,  as well as a lot of people who can give you decent info on other potential off-site places you can stay.





NJDiva said:


> come on in!! the water's warm (and not the yellow kind!) so glad to have more friends join us....you will see a lot of on and off activity going on here, we tend to jump from topic to topic so feel free to start a conversation at any time. we have all kinds of people here, nurses, teachers, techies, runners and even a pyrate or two.
> as for me, I'm just the resident Diva who travels from place to place. surprisingly I'm home this week (don't get use to it) but I do tend to chat a lot on here when I've got some down time or need a break from the crazy people I work with.




  so let me get this straight....    your break/escape from the crazy people you work with,    is to come to the crazy people of the SSC?       Why do I get the feeling most people wouldn't quite understand why escaping from crazy people to more crazy people would be refreshing?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm baaaaaaack! haha. Finally got settled into a place and it has stupidly fast internet so I can catch up on things going on around here! I took my DF to DL Sunday/Monday on a whim and she had a blast! She'd never been but fell in love with it! I finally conquered my last mountain too! Got to ride BTMRR for the first time and loved it! I can't believe I waited so long to go on it, but in my defense it was always closed or had a stupidly long line. haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend! The bar is now hosted again by your ever friendly bartender(For you newbie's that's me! haha) so pull up a stool, grab a drink, and join in the party that is the SSC!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! haha. Finally got settled into a place and it has stupidly fast internet so I can catch up on things going on around here! I took my DF to DL Sunday/Monday on a whim and she had a blast! She'd never been but fell in love with it! I finally conquered my last mountain too! Got to ride BTMRR for the first time and loved it! I can't believe I waited so long to go on it, but in my defense it was always closed or had a stupidly long line. haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend! The bar is now hosted again by your ever friendly bartender(For you newbie's that's me! haha) so pull up a stool, grab a drink, and join in the party that is the SSC!


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Thanks for the lovely welcome NJDiva. I have to say your job sounds AMAzING lucky u... Working with Crazy people- hope theyre fun crazys!! And Purerto Rico wow!!! I love travel prior to having kids i was a Travel Consultant then worked in customer service for Australias main airline Qantas. So i used to travel a bit for work too.
Today i have my first job interview in 9 years. I did work a few years as a Sales manager inbetween but i never had an actual interview for that. Im so nervous.

DCTooTall thanks for your advice I'll check the resort out later tonight. I'm not planning on driving. I've only got behind the wheel of a car outside of Australia once in 2009 and managed to stall an automatic midway along The Strip in Las Vegas. Lol not keen to try again especially on my own.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

bluedevilinaz said:


> The bar is now hosted again by your ever friendly bartender(For you newbie's that's me! haha) so pull up a stool, grab a drink, and join in the party that is the SSC!



Thanks for the offer... It might be good to calm my nerves but at 8.10am here I think I'd better pass or it could make for an interesting interview.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> DCTooTall thanks for your advice I'll check the resort out later tonight. I'm not planning on driving. I've only got behind the wheel of a car outside of Australia once in 2009 and managed to stall an automatic midway along The Strip in Las Vegas. Lol not keen to try again especially on my own.



If you aren't driving,   then honestly your best option is going to be a Disney hotel because of the shuttle and included airport transportation.   But...  cost can be a killer.

Outside of that,   one of the hotels along Hotel Blvd (the old Hotels between 535 and Downtown Disney) might work,   or  The Hilton/Waldorf complex at Bonnett Creek or the Wyndham Grande at Bonnett Creek.... or the Wyndham Bonnett Creek timeshare resort.   They'll be cheaper than "equivalent" accomodations at an Official Disney resort,    their shuttles are decent to the parks,   but i don't know about the airport transport.       The nice option with the timeshare resort is that you also get a full kitchen,  so you could save some money on food by eating meals at the resort before you go (like breakfast),  and have a fridge/etc for any table service leftovers you may get.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Thanks for the offer... It might be good to calm my nerves but at 8.10am here I think I'd better pass or it could make for an interesting interview.



but.... it's ALWAS 5:00 HERE!!    The thread title says so,  so it must be true!


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Ive booked my first Solo trip for 14 nights



14 nights in disney? 

*be's jealous*


----------



## NJDiva

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome NJDiva. I have to say your job sounds AMAzING lucky u... Working with Crazy people- hope theyre fun crazys!! And Purerto Rico wow!!! I love travel prior to having kids i was a Travel Consultant then worked in customer service for Australias main airline Qantas. So i used to travel a bit for work too.
> Today i have my first job interview in 9 years. I did work a few years as a Sales manager inbetween but i never had an actual interview for that. Im so nervous.
> 
> DCTooTall thanks for your advice I'll check the resort out later tonight. I'm not planning on driving. I've only got behind the wheel of a car outside of Australia once in 2009 and managed to stall an automatic midway along The Strip in Las Vegas. Lol not keen to try again especially on my own.



I work for an environmental company and we handle hazardous waste so I am the health and safety manager for my region. every few months I get to travel outside of my region to conduct training for other offices or lend support to some long term projects. the reason I went to Puerto Rico is that one of the classes this office needed I'm the only one in the company that does the training..  I work with all men and I'm the HDIC (head Diva in charge) so trust me, the craziness is because...well it's all men, do the math.


----------



## NJDiva

and for the record, I like the crazy people here, they entertain me!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> If you aren't driving,   then honestly your best option is going to be a Disney hotel because of the shuttle and included airport transportation.   But...  cost can be a killer.
> 
> Outside of that,   one of the hotels along Hotel Blvd (the old Hotels between 535 and Downtown Disney) might work,   or  The Hilton/Waldorf complex at Bonnett Creek or the Wyndham Grande at Bonnett Creek.... or the Wyndham Bonnett Creek timeshare resort.   They'll be cheaper than "equivalent" accomodations at an Official Disney resort,    their shuttles are decent to the parks,   but i don't know about the airport transport.       The nice option with the timeshare resort is that you also get a full kitchen,  so you could save some money on food by eating meals at the resort before you go (like breakfast),  and have a fridge/etc for any table service leftovers you may get.



Renting DVC points from a member is a nice way to lower the cost of a Disney resort and still get the advantage of the Disney transportation!  I do it often and have never had any big issues, and the DVC rooms have kitchens too...


----------



## disney-inspired

Mr Toad was Framed said:


> 14 nights in disney?
> 
> *be's jealous*



Wow, I wouldn't know what to do with myself being at WDW for that long without a care in the world.

I'd probably spend an entire day just lounging at the hotel, you know, like you see in the commercials?


----------



## ahoff

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> Hoping you don't mind a new gate crasher on here. I've been checking out Dis on and off for a few weeks after I discovered it when I Googled SOLO trips to WDW. Ive booked my first Solo trip for 14 nights from 20th September to incorporate the 10 Miler TOT. So far I've only booked flights (cost a small fortune from Australia)and the Run.
> 
> I'd LOVE help on where to stay. I usually stay on site in one of the lovely Disney Hotels when i travel to Disney Parks but I'm trying to decide what to do this time as I have no one to split the accomodation cost with and 14 nights makes it expensive.  Maybe I should do a multi stay trip and stay off site for a week or so. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in



Welcome to the SSC!  I am planning on doing the ToT also, I did it a few years ago when it was just 8 miles.  Then they discontinued it and created the W&D Half.  Not crazy about the new date for that in November.  Sounds like you have a nice long trip planned!  Check in at the WISH forums.  And look in the DVC forums also, Tara has a good idea.



bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! haha. Finally got settled into a place and it has stupidly fast internet so I can catch up on things going on around here!



Welcome back!


----------



## disney-inspired

I'd like a concensus, do you think the Passporter for WDW is a good buy? Is it worth getting?

I'm thinking about getting the deluxe because I'm going this year and next.
Thanks guys!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> hola my little sombreros!
> I have returned from my week long stint in Puerto Rico. I have to officially thank my boss for sending me down there. it was awesome and the training I had to do went really well. I ate some great food, and got to spend some time at the resort and channeled our resident Pyrate and took some cool shots.
> I actually got to see the Bacardi rum factory and taking a page again from our favorite Pyrate, brought some home with me....(if he's nice I might share..)
> So I know that everyone had to do something cool this weekend....let's hear it!!




Glad you had a great trip.  Over the weekend I was looking at DCL and one of the ships stops in Puerto Rico, thinking about a DCL next Winter.  The Bacardi rum factory might make the to-do list.  Everytime I take a trip I always seem to stumble upon a winery or brewery.  I guess Rum factory would count!




bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! haha. Finally got settled into a place and it has stupidly fast internet so I can catch up on things going on around here! I took my DF to DL Sunday/Monday on a whim and she had a blast! She'd never been but fell in love with it! I finally conquered my last mountain too! Got to ride BTMRR for the first time and loved it! I can't believe I waited so long to go on it, but in my defense it was always closed or had a stupidly long line. haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend! The bar is now hosted again by your ever friendly bartender(For you newbie's that's me! haha) so pull up a stool, grab a drink, and join in the party that is the SSC!



Glad you are back.  How are wedding plans coming?  Hopefully you are settled now!


Welcome to all the new folks.  I think that everyone has basically covered what goes on around here.  I'm not even sure at times, and I've been around a while.

So what is new with everyone?   Everything is basically the same.  I have to plan my DS 8th birthday.  I can't believe my baby will be 8 this month.  I also have to pack this weekend.  I'm going to Europe for St. Patty's Day.  

Spring might also be here.  It is suppose to be 60 degrees today.  We also turn the clocks forward this weekend, so more sun in the afternoon.  It will be 7 o'clock and still light out.  Summer can't be far behind.  

One last thing not sure if the new folks know about the Oct meet, the weekend of Oct 13.  I know I will be there as well as some other SSCers.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> :
> so let me get this straight....    your break/escape from the crazy people you work with,    is to come to the crazy people of the SSC?       Why do I get the feeling most people wouldn't quite understand why escaping from crazy people to more crazy people would be refreshing?



it makes perfect sense to me, the crazy people here, are an amazingly fun group of crazies


----------



## NJDiva

disney-inspired said:


> I'd like a concensus, do you think the Passporter for WDW is a good buy? Is it worth getting?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the deluxe because I'm going this year and next.
> Thanks guys!



ummmm.....YEAH!!! most of us here have one and it makes life soooooooo much easier, especially if you decide to go last minute or you want to go MNSSHP/MVMCP. love the ease of it and when you have one or two things you want to do in one park, you just go to the next one. if you vacation there one week and park hop it has paid for itself so basically any trip after that is "free".


----------



## disney-inspired

NJDiva said:


> ummmm.....YEAH!!! most of us here have one and it makes life soooooooo much easier, especially if you decide to go last minute or you want to go MNSSHP/MVMCP. love the ease of it and when you have one or two things you want to do in one park, you just go to the next one. if you vacation there one week and park hop it has paid for itself so basically any trip after that is "free".



I was considering buying the deluxe version but the refills are the same price if not more expensive than a new regular version. So I'm just getting the regular version.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! haha. Finally got settled into a place and it has stupidly fast internet so I can catch up on things going on around here! I took my DF to DL Sunday/Monday on a whim and she had a blast! She'd never been but fell in love with it! I finally conquered my last mountain too! Got to ride BTMRR for the first time and loved it! I can't believe I waited so long to go on it, but in my defense it was always closed or had a stupidly long line. haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend! The bar is now hosted again by your ever friendly bartender(For you newbie's that's me! haha) so pull up a stool, grab a drink, and join in the party that is the SSC!





DCTooTall said:


> If you aren't driving,   then honestly your best option is going to be a Disney hotel because of the shuttle and included airport transportation.   But...  cost can be a killer.
> 
> Outside of that,   one of the hotels along Hotel Blvd (the old Hotels between 535 and Downtown Disney) might work,   or  The Hilton/Waldorf complex at Bonnett Creek or the Wyndham Grande at Bonnett Creek.... or the Wyndham Bonnett Creek timeshare resort.   They'll be cheaper than "equivalent" accomodations at an Official Disney resort,    their shuttles are decent to the parks,   but i don't know about the airport transport.       The nice option with the timeshare resort is that you also get a full kitchen,  so you could save some money on food by eating meals at the resort before you go (like breakfast),  and have a fridge/etc for any table service leftovers you may get.



Sounds good looks like I've got my home work which is good as I have not got my kids till Sunday night... So it'll keep me out of trouble for a while. It's a long weekend here in Melbourne (mondays a holiday day) so at least I get a full day with my babies on Monday :0) 
I've got tickets to see The Chorus Line- a musical on sat night, so I'm going to china town for dinner first... I've treated my MIL to the tickets thankfully we remained close after the split from her son.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

DCTooTall said:


> but.... it's ALWAS 5:00 HERE!!    The thread title says so,  so it must be true!



 Oh yes sorry I forgot lol


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

DCTooTall said:


> but.... it's ALWAS 5:00 HERE!!    The thread title says so,  so it must be true!



 Oh yes sorry I forgot lol


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Mr Toad was Framed said:


> 14 nights in disney?
> 
> *be's jealous*



14 nights doesn't seem enough when it's going to take 24 hours to get there!!! My flights with UA from Melbourne are all over the place. Fly to Sydney 2 hour connection bfr onward flight to San Fran then 4 hour connection before onward flight to MCO. 

Disney inspired I'm tipping I'll need that full day by the pool to get over the travel.

Diva I'm glad u like crazy people I think I'll fit right in!!!

Tara thanks for the tip I have no clue about DVC points so it gives me even more to look into this weekend :0)

Ahoff- Ive already registered for my run but unfortunately haven't any official runs to list timings though I'm hoping to do it in 1.5 hours. I ran 5k in 24 mins on Monday but I need to start running more regularly to build strength to do the full 16k which is 10miles. I'm pretty fit so I'm hoping I'll go fine I'm not going to take it too seriously though I don't think.

CTnurse I leave on 4oct to fly home to Melbourne what a shame I'll just miss out :0(


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hey all longtime only 1 week till my wedding but not in Disney World.I know I soldout and having a home wedding .But the good news a delayed hooneymoon for Halloween week is a go.


----------



## disney-inspired

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hey all longtime only 1 week till my wedding but not in Disney World.I know I soldout and having a home wedding .But the good news a delayed hooneymoon for Halloween week is a go.



Congrats!


----------



## nurse.darcy

disney-inspired said:


> I was considering buying the deluxe version but the refills are the same price if not more expensive than a new regular version. So I'm just getting the regular version.



Right now my justification is that I live here.  In the past my justification was that I took more than 2 - 5-day trips a year. . .It just made sense.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Glad you had a great trip.  Over the weekend I was looking at DCL and one of the ships stops in Puerto Rico, thinking about a DCL next Winter.  The Bacardi rum factory might make the to-do list.  Everytime I take a trip I always seem to stumble upon a winery or brewery.  I guess Rum factory would count!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are back.  How are wedding plans coming?  Hopefully you are settled now!
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new folks.  I think that everyone has basically covered what goes on around here.  I'm not even sure at times, and I've been around a while.
> 
> So what is new with everyone?   Everything is basically the same.  I have to plan my DS 8th birthday.  I can't believe my baby will be 8 this month.  I also have to pack this weekend.  I'm going to Europe for St. Patty's Day.
> 
> Spring might also be here.  It is suppose to be 60 degrees today.  We also turn the clocks forward this weekend, so more sun in the afternoon.  It will be 7 o'clock and still light out.  Summer can't be far behind.
> 
> One last thing not sure if the new folks know about the Oct meet, the weekend of Oct 13.  I know I will be there as well as some other SSCers.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Hey girl, Hope all is good.  Blessings and happy travels. . .


----------



## aamickeyfan74

all I have looked at the boards for a while & figured since I am newly single this is best place to meet people. When I have tried to explain being such a Disney fan to other people they just look at me like I am crazy. I don't want to convert a man to love Disney I want to meet one that already does.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

aamickeyfan74 said:


> all I have looked at the boards for a while & figured since I am newly single this is best place to meet people. When I have tried to explain being such a Disney fan to other people they just look at me like I am crazy. I don't want to convert a man to love Disney I want to meet one that already does.



Hello, neighbor!  Glad to see someone else from the Sooner State!


----------



## disney-inspired

aamickeyfan74 said:


> all I have looked at the boards for a while & figured since I am newly single this is best place to meet people. When I have tried to explain being such a Disney fan to other people they just look at me like I am crazy. I don't want to convert a man to love Disney I want to meet one that already does.



Same here! I want a Disney freak for a husband, or at least one with a great love of it.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, Hope all is good.  Blessings and happy travels. . .



Hi Darcy,  Everything is fantastic and I can't wait for my trip!  We have to meet up again soon!  It was a blast!


----------



## DCTooTall

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hey all longtime only 1 week till my wedding but not in Disney World.I know I soldout and having a home wedding .But the good news a delayed hooneymoon for Halloween week is a go.





Congrats!



aamickeyfan74 said:


> all I have looked at the boards for a while & figured since I am newly single this is best place to meet people. When I have tried to explain being such a Disney fan to other people they just look at me like I am crazy. I don't want to convert a man to love Disney I want to meet one that already does.



 to the SSC!!   Feel free to grab a seat at the bar.  Our bartender has recently returned to the land of the DIS,  so I'm sure he'll be happy to pour you whatever drink you'd like.  (Except the Rum....  Our resident  can get a bit possesive of the rum).     We always love having new people join in the fun here.  


Oh!!   !   FYI....  looks like the first outdoor drum circle at the river is scheduled for Tomorrow based off a facebook invite email I got this weekend.    Just thought I'd pass along the info.


----------



## ahoff

Well, another weekend on the books, had a nice time at a beer festival on LI.  That is two weekends in a row for beer fests.  Back to work time now.




DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Ive already registered for my run but unfortunately haven't any official runs to list timings though I'm hoping to do it in 1.5 hours. I ran 5k in 24 mins on Monday but I need to start running more regularly to build strength to do the full 16k which is 10miles. I'm pretty fit so I'm hoping I'll go fine I'm not going to take it too seriously though I don't think.



That is a pretty decent 5K time, I do not think you will have a problem doing it under 1:30.  I can use my time from the Half in January, but the last time I did this race (when it was just a 13K) they had no corrals and it was sort of a free for all at the start.  Hope they correct that, it took almost 10 minutes to reach the start line due to crowds and so many people just walking.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

ahoff said:


> Well, another weekend on the books, had a nice time at a beer festival on LI.  That is two weekends in a row for beer fests.  Back to work time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty decent 5K time, I do not think you will have a problem doing it under 1:30.  I can use my time from the Half in January, but the last time I did this race (when it was just a 13K) they had no corrals and it was sort of a free for all at the start.  Hope they correct that, it took almost 10 minutes to reach the start line due to crowds and so many people just walking.


When I registered I was asked about expected time and I stuffed up and put 2.5hrs. If u think it'll take less than 2 hours u need proof from a prior timed official run... Then u get put in the 1st corral so yes sounds like they've amended that. I stuffed up though... Wonder if I can change it. Though this will be my first run for an event so I have no proof time yet.


----------



## disneyfanatic485

Hello all semi new to the DISboards 27/m from Philly area here. Anyone else from the tristate area?


----------



## NJDiva

disneyfanatic485 said:


> Hello all semi new to the DISboards 27/m from Philly area here. Anyone else from the tristate area?



Welcome to our happy world aka, SSC!! there are a few of use in the tri-state area....you have the PA boys (oops, sorry, pyrate and prince) the Jersey girls, our New Yorkers and everywhere around us. today is a quiet day for us, I just got back from a meeting with a customer so I needed some wind-down time since they irritated me so here I am. I actually have customers in that area and I believe our host and favorite prince has traveled in the area as well.


----------



## disneyfanatic485

Don't you love customers who irritate you and ruin the day? Similar issues here but nothing so far today knock on wood! I do have a meeting in the next hour so that should be interesting hopefully they're in a good mood. 

Glad to see there are some people relatively close to my area. What part of Jersey are you from?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

So, I posted a couple pages back about being jealous of one of my students who was at WDW.  My jealousy had slightly subsided (even though I still love chatting with her about rides and restaurants), but today she comes hopping into school wearing her lei from the Poly, our Disney home.  Sooooo wishing it was May!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well after 2 weeks off I got the go ahead yesterday to go back to work! Didn't feel too bad after a 10 hour shift. 3 more to go though so we'll see how my knee holds out. I may or may not work OT this weekend depending on how bad my knee gets. 

In other news I got my taxes done and I'm actually getting money back! woohoo! haha. More money to put towards my wedding and AP's for DL. XD

Welcome to all our newbies! Feel free to pull up a stool and join in the conversation and enjoy some libations!


----------



## MICKEY88

_The_  _walks into the room, hangs a sign above his recliner_



_ picks up his favorite bottle of Calico Jack, and sits down._



DCTooTall said:


> Oh!!   !   FYI....  looks like the first outdoor drum circle at the river is scheduled for Tomorrow based off a facebook invite email I got this weekend.    Just thought I'd pass along the info.



thanks, I joined the meetup group so I get all their emails, was planning on going to get pics, but as always work is getting in the way


----------



## ahoff

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> When I registered I was asked about expected time and I stuffed up and put 2.5hrs. If u think it'll take less than 2 hours u need proof from a prior timed official run... Then u get put in the 1st corral so yes sounds like they've amended that. I stuffed up though... Wonder if I can change it. Though this will be my first run for an event so I have no proof time yet.



I haven't registered yet, so didn't see that.  I do have a room and airfare already though!  It is normal for disney races though in asking for a time.  My first race I used my ToT time and they moved me up, so you will just have to do a 10K sometime in the next few months!



NJDiva said:


> Today is a quiet day for us, I just got back from a meeting with a customer so I needed some wind-down time since they irritated me so here I am.





disneyfanatic485 said:


> Don't you love customers who irritate you and ruin the day?




Ha, reminds me of the scene from Clerks, where a customer asks what the cat's  (who is walking on the counter in the store) name is and the clerk replys "annoying customer".


----------



## NJDiva

disneyfanatic485 said:


> Don't you love customers who irritate you and ruin the day? Similar issues here but nothing so far today knock on wood! I do have a meeting in the next hour so that should be interesting hopefully they're in a good mood.
> 
> Glad to see there are some people relatively close to my area. What part of Jersey are you from?



I live right outside of Princeton but work in Edison. it didn't just end there, once I got back to the office, my other office called and needed me to come down TODAY and do training for a project that starts on Monday...nothing like waiting until the last minute.  so last night I drove south and here I am...just out of 5 hrs of training and now I have to do my paperwork. I think they do this just to irritate me (especially my own office) because they know I will eventually start screaming.....that's when I know it's time for me to head to the Mouse! 45 days and I'm outta here!! I just found out I have to travel the next 2 weeks out of state (Williamsport, PA, Newburgh, NY, Albany, NY and Bristol, CT) all for training. so glad I love my job!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I live right outside of Princeton but work in Edison. it didn't just end there, once I got back to the office, my other office called and needed me to come down TODAY and do training for a project that starts on Monday...nothing like waiting until the last minute.  so last night I drove south and here I am...just out of 5 hrs of training and now I have to do my paperwork. I think they do this just to irritate me (especially my own office) because they know I will eventually start screaming.....that's when I know it's time for me to head to the Mouse! 45 days and I'm outta here!! I just found out I have to travel the next 2 weeks out of state (Williamsport, PA, Newburgh, NY, Albany, NY and Bristol, CT) all for training. so glad I love my job!



welcome back to PA..LOL


----------



## Rhongepooh

Anyone here around New Orleans? I SERIOUSLY need to find a special someone and that WILL include someone who already loves disney!


----------



## ortholablady

Hey singles social club people!  Just wanted to say hi and I think I actually figured out how to post a link to my TR if anyone is interested.  I have fallen behind a bit.  One of my coworkers decided to leave and we had to hire someone else.  All hell has broken loose since she left.  Yeah we hired a replacement but it means training and me being pulled away to work with patients and not doing my main job (if you ever had braces and had to wear a retainer, that's what I do, I make the retainers)  which is not really such a bad thing as an hourly worker.   I am still interested in the October meet.  I may actually be bringing my coworker that left.  She is actually a good friend even though she is only 20 and I am 51. She's never been to Disney and really wants to so I would love for her to come with me.  Her mom and I are the same age and also work in the same office and are good friends.  I'm trying to get mom to come in Oct. also.  Mom is basically a single also.  (long story)

Dont know what the H*** is going on with DH as far as the big D.  He told me he wanted this on Jan 25th and other than a couple days later wanting some financial info has not mentioned it again.  So, in the mean time I need to get a life, and enjoy it and meet new people.  So, as soon as Jetblue has some decent fares I will be booking airfare so I can be there on Oct 13th!  I really am looking forward to meeting some of you crazy DISboard peeps!  haha!


----------



## Bethannk511

Oh HI HI HI everyone!!  

I may or may not have posted in here before but I was stalking, I mean BROWSING the boards and thought I'd post and say HELLOOO!!! 

Jersey girl here. Love love love Disney. Trying to go the week of May 14th (which means I will, i just have to wait for the OK from work and then book it!). Probably a solo trip but I've got peeps in Orlando now so yay!! 

Hope everyone's having a great night!!


----------



## CamoMama

Hi! I've been posting on the DIS for a little while, before our trip to WDW in February. I'm not normally a solo tripper though, so just started coming here recently, mostly just lurking. I decided I might as well join in here as I am indeed single.

I'm 36, a divorced mom of a pair of teenaged girls and just got back from National Guard deployment to Afghanistan. So right now I'm unemployed and trying to finally finish my degree, while taking as many trips to Disney as possible.

In July I'm heading south to Disneyland with 7 adult family members and one 10 year old. I plan to ditch them all and spend most of the 5 park days on my own. I love my family, but I've been wanting to enjoy Disney without the kids or my parents for sooo long. I have a friend in Garden Grove who might just come hang out with me for a day or so, and I just can't wait. Is anyone else here closer to Disneyland?


----------



## bfost87

Bethannk511 said:


> Oh HI HI HI everyone!!
> 
> I may or may not have posted in here before but I was stalking, I mean BROWSING the boards and thought I'd post and say HELLOOO!!!
> 
> Jersey girl here. Love love love Disney. Trying to go the week of May 14th (which means I will, i just have to wait for the OK from work and then book it!). Probably a solo trip but I've got peeps in Orlando now so yay!!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great night!!



I'll be in WDW for three months starting May 6th!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

CamoMama said:


> Hi! I've been posting on the DIS for a little while, before our trip to WDW in February. I'm not normally a solo tripper though, so just started coming here recently, mostly just lurking. I decided I might as well join in here as I am indeed single.
> 
> I'm 36, a divorced mom of a pair of teenaged girls and just got back from National Guard deployment to Afghanistan. So right now I'm unemployed and trying to finally finish my degree, while taking as many trips to Disney as possible.
> 
> In July I'm heading south to Disneyland with 7 adult family members and one 10 year old. I plan to ditch them all and spend most of the 5 park days on my own. I love my family, but I've been wanting to enjoy Disney without the kids or my parents for sooo long. I have a friend in Garden Grove who might just come hang out with me for a day or so, and I just can't wait. Is anyone else here closer to Disneyland?



Finally another Californian!   haha. I'm about an hour and a half from DL. I live in Palmdale with my fiance'.


----------



## CamoMama

Yay! We're not close to DL really, it's about an 8-10 hour drive depending on traffic, but at least we can drive and don't have to fly.

I may have just added 2 more adults to our July trip. A friend of mine and his GF may join me and we'll take my car, that makes 11 of us! Ack!


----------



## NJDiva

wow! I go away for a weekend and I get new friends!! Hi-Ho to all of our new SSC-bers! so glad you found your way over here. we love meeting new people, as is always stated, please feel free to start up or add to any conversation...we tend to jump around a lot...but by all means, we love talking to new friends, especially ones we can have a drink or two (pick your poison, sprite to rum!) and just be entertained by us all. we've had a lot of people traveling to one place or another, I just got back from Washington, DC for a medical school graduation...the good thing is (actually great thing) is that the person I saw graduate is moving on to her residency is going to......wait for it......Orlando!!!!!!  so I now have one more place to stay/visit when I go to Disney....I think this is sign that for the next 4 years I need to keep my AP!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just stopping in to say hello to all the newbies. Pull up a barstool and fix a drink. . .the Bartender will be along in a day or two to help with any special requests. . .the Bar is always open here, because its always 5 O'Clock Somewhere.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Just stopping in to say hello to all the newbies. Pull up a barstool and fix a drink. . .the Bartender will be along in a day or two to help with any special requests. . .the Bar is always open here, because its always 5 O'Clock Somewhere.



Yes, I have to agree with Darcy no matter where you are in the world you can find someone to share a drink with....


----------



## DCTooTall

Sorry for my disappearance everyone.   I got a nasty bug sometime last week and spent most of the week sick.    You know I'm not feeling well when I actually take a couple days off work because I'm sick.     



disneyfanatic485 said:


> Hello all semi new to the DISboards 27/m from Philly area here. Anyone else from the tristate area?



  Quite a few actually!     to the SSC!



NJDiva said:


> Welcome to our happy world aka, SSC!! there are a few of use in the tri-state area....you have the PA boys (oops, sorry, pyrate and prince) the Jersey girls, our New Yorkers and everywhere around us. today is a quiet day for us, I just got back from a meeting with a customer so I needed some wind-down time since they irritated me so here I am. I actually have customers in that area and I believe our host and favorite prince has traveled in the area as well.



 I do seem to get around a lot for someone who doesn't seem to have a reason to travel a lot....  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So, I posted a couple pages back about being jealous of one of my students who was at WDW.  My jealousy had slightly subsided (even though I still love chatting with her about rides and restaurants), but today she comes hopping into school wearing her lei from the Poly, our Disney home.  Sooooo wishing it was May!!!



   There is just something wrong about your student coming back to school just bragging about how she got Lei'd at Disney!     It's just TMI!







Bethannk511 said:


> Oh HI HI HI everyone!!
> 
> I may or may not have posted in here before but I was stalking, I mean BROWSING the boards and thought I'd post and say HELLOOO!!!
> 
> Jersey girl here. Love love love Disney. Trying to go the week of May 14th (which means I will, i just have to wait for the OK from work and then book it!). Probably a solo trip but I've got peeps in Orlando now so yay!!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great night!!



 to the SSC!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun here!  We don't bite....hard.... (unless asked)...





CamoMama said:


> Hi! I've been posting on the DIS for a little while, before our trip to WDW in February. I'm not normally a solo tripper though, so just started coming here recently, mostly just lurking. I decided I might as well join in here as I am indeed single.
> 
> I'm 36, a divorced mom of a pair of teenaged girls and just got back from National Guard deployment to Afghanistan. So right now I'm unemployed and trying to finally finish my degree, while taking as many trips to Disney as possible.
> 
> In July I'm heading south to Disneyland with 7 adult family members and one 10 year old. I plan to ditch them all and spend most of the 5 park days on my own. I love my family, but I've been wanting to enjoy Disney without the kids or my parents for sooo long. I have a friend in Garden Grove who might just come hang out with me for a day or so, and I just can't wait. Is anyone else here closer to Disneyland?



    We always love having people join us.    I know our resident Bartender is a DL person,   and we've had several other west-coaster's join us over the life of this group.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Finally another Californian!   haha. I'm about an hour and a half from DL. I live in Palmdale with my fiance'.



  Hey!  That reminds me....   How's the West Coast Regional Meet planning coming along?



nurse.darcy said:


> Just stopping in to say hello to all the newbies. Pull up a barstool and fix a drink. . .the Bartender will be along in a day or two to help with any special requests. . .the Bar is always open here, because its always 5 O'Clock Somewhere.



 Hey Darcy... I ment to hop on the other day,  but since I was sick I didn't get the chance...

Happpy Belated B-day!


----------



## snitchesandmice

Tax Season, Hockey Season, and Boy Drama have all caused me to fall off the face of the earth. Just wanted to pop in to extend my apologies and make my presence known! Hi!


----------



## CamoMama

DCTooTall said:


> Hey!  That reminds me....   How's the West Coast Regional Meet planning coming along?



Meet up? At Disneyland? Point me at the thread!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry for my disappearance everyone.   I got a nasty bug sometime last week and spent most of the week sick.    You know I'm not feeling well when I actually take a couple days off work because I'm sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few actually!     to the SSC!
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to get around a lot for someone who doesn't seem to have a reason to travel a lot....
> 
> 
> 
> There is just something wrong about your student coming back to school just bragging about how she got Lei'd at Disney!     It's just TMI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the SSC!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun here!  We don't bite....hard.... (unless asked)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always love having people join us.    I know our resident Bartender is a DL person,   and we've had several other west-coaster's join us over the life of this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  That reminds me....   How's the West Coast Regional Meet planning coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darcy... I ment to hop on the other day,  but since I was sick I didn't get the chance...
> 
> Happpy Belated B-day!



I hope the Prince is feeling better ~!!


----------



## DCTooTall

snitchesandmice said:


> Tax Season, Hockey Season, and Boy Drama have all caused me to fall off the face of the earth. Just wanted to pop in to extend my apologies and make my presence known! Hi!



Don't feel too bad.   a lot of us here seem to be dealing with the earth losing it's gravitational pull lately.  



CamoMama said:


> Meet up? At Disneyland? Point me at the thread!



 You are in it.    We are planning on a couple SSC meets this year.   Details are going to be put on the first post as they are decided upon,    but after last year we decided to try and have a West Coast Regional meet (Disneyland.... I think Blue was thinking May timeframe since he's coordinating that one),  an East Coast Regional meet (still undecided,  but likely to be held at one of the many amusement parks up the the northeast area due to the high concentration of people in the region.  Last year we ended up doing a Hershey Meet,   so we may repeat that or do something different)...  and then a "big" Disney Meet at WDW on (and around) October 13th.    Still working on details,  but I'm sure our 2 Houston 's who decided to plan that one will come thru with plans/ideas for the meetup.




MICKEY88 said:


> I hope the Prince is feeling better ~!!



  Compared to last week....   

    Still feeling a bit... off...   but I'm doing better.


----------



## disney-inspired

Too much stuff going on in this thread, where do I begin!?


----------



## DCTooTall

disney-inspired said:


> Too much stuff going on in this thread, where do I begin!?





Pretty much whereever you want to.   We tend to have conversational ADD here and jump around quite a bit.


----------



## CamoMama

DCTooTall said:


> You are in it.    We are planning on a couple SSC meets this year.   Details are going to be put on the first post as they are decided upon,    but after last year we decided to try and have a West Coast Regional meet (Disneyland.... I think Blue was thinking May timeframe since he's coordinating that one),  an East Coast Regional meet (still undecided,  but likely to be held at one of the many amusement parks up the the northeast area due to the high concentration of people in the region.  Last year we ended up doing a Hershey Meet,   so we may repeat that or do something different)...  and then a "big" Disney Meet at WDW on (and around) October 13th.    Still working on details,  but I'm sure our 2 Houston 's who decided to plan that one will come thru with plans/ideas for the meetup.



Sweet. My birthday is in May, but I already have a trip planned in July. There's also a Veteran's Job Expo in May that I've been toying with attending, if the timeframe is compatible I may have two reasons to be there and could justify it. I wouldn't be able to make it to WDW this year, as I'm planning two trips to Florida early next year, but I'm going to be buying a premier pass before those trips and plan to keep it up, so in future when I can take the time and have the money for airfare I'm totally down for that.


----------



## taramoz

Hello friends (and new friends).  I am back from my Spring Break trip with DD8 in Denver, we had a blast and I can now sort of snowboard!    Rather than catch up I am just jumping back in, hope all is well.  Watching the clock tick here, ready for my work day to end so I can enjoy a tasty beverage!!!


----------



## SgtClaymore

Sipping on a nice 12 year reading the social hour. Hello there!


----------



## DCTooTall

CamoMama said:


> Sweet. My birthday is in May, but I already have a trip planned in July. There's also a Veteran's Job Expo in May that I've been toying with attending, if the timeframe is compatible I may have two reasons to be there and could justify it. I wouldn't be able to make it to WDW this year, as I'm planning two trips to Florida early next year, but I'm going to be buying a premier pass before those trips and plan to keep it up, so in future when I can take the time and have the money for airfare I'm totally down for that.



  Sounds like you should just get the Premier pass at DisneyLand in May to cover your July DL trip,  and your 2 planned WDW trips next year.   Then if you can find a good airfare deal you can join us in October.  





SgtClaymore said:


> Sipping on a nice 12 year reading the social hour. Hello there!


----------



## KDilly

DCTooTall said:


> Pretty much whereever you want to.   We tend to have conversational ADD here and jump around quite a bit.




OK that being said HI!!! lol

What's invisible and smells like carrots?


Bunny farts 
(hey it's still a Dis thread lol)

-KD


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry for my disappearance everyone.   I got a nasty bug sometime last week and spent most of the week sick.    You know I'm not feeling well when I actually take a couple days off work because I'm sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few actually!     to the SSC!
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to get around a lot for someone who doesn't seem to have a reason to travel a lot....
> 
> 
> 
> There is just something wrong about your student coming back to school just bragging about how she got Lei'd at Disney!     It's just TMI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the SSC!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in the fun here!  We don't bite....hard.... (unless asked)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always love having people join us.    I know our resident Bartender is a DL person,   and we've had several other west-coaster's join us over the life of this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  That reminds me....   How's the West Coast Regional Meet planning coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darcy... I ment to hop on the other day,  but since I was sick I didn't get the chance...
> 
> Happpy Belated B-day!



Hope you are feeling better!  It is not fun not feeling good!



taramoz said:


> Hello friends (and new friends).  I am back from my Spring Break trip with DD8 in Denver, we had a blast and I can now sort of snowboard!    Rather than catch up I am just jumping back in, hope all is well.  Watching the clock tick here, ready for my work day to end so I can enjoy a tasty beverage!!!




Welcome back!  I just got back in town yesterday!  It so good to hear you had a great time snowboarding.  At least we can say we have  a short work week.


----------



## DCTooTall

KDilly said:


> OK that being said HI!!! lol
> 
> What's invisible and smells like carrots?
> 
> 
> Bunny farts
> (hey it's still a Dis thread lol)
> 
> -KD





You will quickly learn that we are not your "typical" DIS thread.

Which reminds me....

LaLa...  if you are still lurking around here,     are we doing a party at the October meet?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You will quickly learn that we are not your "typical" DIS thread.
> 
> Which reminds me....
> 
> LaLa...  if you are still lurking around here,     are we doing a party at the October meet?



do you mean "THAT party"....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> do you mean "THAT party"....



Well she mentioned she hosts party's now, so why not host one for all the wonderful people of the SSC who can make it to the big meet?    

It'd be fun!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Well she mentioned she hosts party's now, so why not host one for all the wonderful people of the SSC who can make it to the big meet?
> 
> It'd be fun!



with this group.....it would be "interesting"....we would have to have our resident bartender on standby for us...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> with this group.....it would be "interesting"....we would have to have our resident bartender on standby for us...



       Blue!  Hear that?!   You guys HAVE to come to WDW in October!




In other news....  I think I found out why the Princess is so popular.
http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...ary-women-have-orgasms-at-the-gym-study-shows


----------



## CamoMama

I just bought my Premium AP for Disneyland! I have my e-ticket!!! Just need to get down there to activate it. Planning for May 21st-23rd for the Veteran's Job Expo. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> with this group.....it would be "interesting"....we would have to have our resident bartender on standby for us...





DCTooTall said:


> Blue!  Hear that?!   You guys HAVE to come to WDW in October!



You know we wish we could guys. After having to pay for a wedding in September I doubt that's gonna happen.



CamoMama said:


> I just bought my Premium AP for Disneyland! I have my e-ticket!!! Just need to get down there to activate it. Planning for May 21st-23rd for the Veteran's Job Expo. Can't wait!!!!



 Woohooo! Have fun!


----------



## TheBigE

Welcome to Thirsty Thursday... Anyone going for a tall adult beverage today?  

Well I have been a bit busy lately, but it looks like travel will slow down a bit and I can sit back on my couch and relax for a while.   

Spring is here in Europe and the weather is starting to become very nice, and perfect for sitting out and drinkiung some wine!! 

Hope everyone has a great last two days of the week and let me know where we are meeting for drinks tonight, there is a nice little wine bar downtown that would work....CHEERS!!


----------



## NJDiva

TheBigE said:


> Welcome to Thirsty Thursday... Anyone going for a tall adult beverage today?
> 
> Well I have been a bit busy lately, but it looks like travel will slow down a bit and I can sit back on my couch and relax for a while.
> 
> Spring is here in Europe and the weather is starting to become very nice, and perfect for sitting out and drinkiung some wine!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great last two days of the week and let me know where we are meeting for drinks tonight, there is a nice little wine bar downtown that would work....CHEERS!!



dude I am all for meeting you in Switzerland....although getting there may be a problem...
we've missed you buddy! so glad to see you back...so what exotic places have you been to lately?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> You will quickly learn that we are not your "typical" DIS thread.
> 
> Which reminds me....
> 
> LaLa...  if you are still lurking around here,     are we doing a party at the October meet?





NJDiva said:


> do you mean "THAT party"....





DCTooTall said:


> Well she mentioned she hosts party's now, so why not host one for all the wonderful people of the SSC who can make it to the big meet?
> 
> It'd be fun!





NJDiva said:


> with this group.....it would be "interesting"....we would have to have our resident bartender on standby for us...



I knew my ears were burning!! Oh boy... such a whirlwind my life has become since homeownership. I'm still here but everytime I come to the thread and try to reply I get lost in something else and forget. Yes yes YES! I would love to do a Co-Ed Passion Empowerment Party for October!! Yay, I get to bring toys and goodies!!  I also have some fun games we can play also...   Do I need the stripper pole? LOL....   Anyway, Im down for whatever. I booked a flight, but I actually think Im going to drive down.

NJDiva... whats up with May??? Ugh, Im not sure now I can go because I have to be a wedding in Orlando on may 13th and I icant take that many days off of work.  I need to call you.   

I hope everyone is good...blessed...thriving...and mostly staying out of trouble. Im trying to get back into the swing


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I knew my ears were burning!! Oh boy... such a whirlwind my life has become since homeownership. I'm still here but everytime I come to the thread and try to reply I get lost in something else and forget. Yes yes YES! I would love to do a Co-Ed Passion Empowerment Party for October!! Yay, I get to bring toys and goodies!!  I also have some fun games we can play also...   Do I need the stripper pole? LOL....   Anyway, Im down for whatever. I booked a flight, but I actually think Im going to drive down.
> 
> NJDiva... whats up with May??? Ugh, Im not sure now I can go because I have to be a wedding in Orlando on may 13th and I icant take that many days off of work.  I need to call you.
> 
> I hope everyone is good...blessed...thriving...and mostly staying out of trouble. Im trying to get back into the swing



I was thinking about you the other day...how was the housewarming?? I had to travel for work that week and didn't get back until late Friday. I'm still heading down and if you have other plans make them, I'm sure I'll catch you at some point. I'm there until the 5th so do what you need to, I totally understand. 
and as for the *ahem* "party" depending on who the players are will tell you the direction it will go...which I'm guessing is south


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> You know we wish we could guys. After having to pay for a wedding in September I doubt that's gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohooo! Have fun!



  You better make it!   We want our bartender!   

   Get the premier pass.   consider it an investment and reason to make it to Florida.



TheBigE said:


> Welcome to Thirsty Thursday... Anyone going for a tall adult beverage today?
> 
> Well I have been a bit busy lately, but it looks like travel will slow down a bit and I can sit back on my couch and relax for a while.
> 
> Spring is here in Europe and the weather is starting to become very nice, and perfect for sitting out and drinkiung some wine!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great last two days of the week and let me know where we are meeting for drinks tonight, there is a nice little wine bar downtown that would work....CHEERS!!



 i'm always up for a tall adult beverage... but sadly I doubt I'm going to get the chance to have one tonight.   the parts for my new PC arrived today so I'll likely be building my new computer tonight when I get home.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I knew my ears were burning!! Oh boy... such a whirlwind my life has become since homeownership. I'm still here but everytime I come to the thread and try to reply I get lost in something else and forget. Yes yes YES! I would love to do a Co-Ed Passion Empowerment Party for October!! Yay, I get to bring toys and goodies!!  I also have some fun games we can play also...   Do I need the stripper pole? LOL....   Anyway, Im down for whatever. I booked a flight, but I actually think Im going to drive down.
> 
> NJDiva... whats up with May??? Ugh, Im not sure now I can go because I have to be a wedding in Orlando on may 13th and I icant take that many days off of work.  I need to call you.
> 
> I hope everyone is good...blessed...thriving...and mostly staying out of trouble. Im trying to get back into the swing



  Hmmmm....  Another question is who wants to play host for the party?  Need to make sure we have the room for everyone,  and if drinks can be easily obtained (or made),   the better.



NJDiva said:


> I was thinking about you the other day...how was the housewarming?? I had to travel for work that week and didn't get back until late Friday. I'm still heading down and if you have other plans make them, I'm sure I'll catch you at some point. I'm there until the 5th so do what you need to, I totally understand.
> and as for the *ahem* "party" depending on who the players are will tell you the direction it will go...which I'm guessing is south



     Hmmm....  Think we might manage to get a  to attend?   I'm betting that would make things really interesting.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  Think we might manage to get a  to attend?   I'm betting that would make things really interesting.



Most definitely, the  would be more than happy to attend


----------



## Sfmarine

everyone. I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mike from Pa and would move to FL just to be closer to Disney.  Anyway..it seems like this is where all the cool people hang out so I wanted to say hi.


----------



## ortholablady

TGIF!!  Hope everyone in the northeast has been enjoying the awesome spring weather!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## NJDiva

Sfmarine said:


> everyone. I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mike from Pa and would move to FL just to be closer to Disney.  Anyway..it seems like this is where all the cool people hang out so I wanted to say hi.



welcome to our world! it seems we are all coming back from various trips so you will see more of us on here. as always feel free to strike up any conversation or add to one already started. we'll talk about anything....one conversation we had dealt with shoes...and it wasn't started by one of the princesses!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Most definitely, the  would be more than happy to attend



 Sweet!   It's always good to have someone else around to distract all the Princesses and Diva's.  



Sfmarine said:


> everyone. I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mike from Pa and would move to FL just to be closer to Disney.  Anyway..it seems like this is where all the cool people hang out so I wanted to say hi.



 to the SSC!   We always love having more people join us,   and it's also good to have another PA guy join the crew.  (You hear that ladies?   If you want a SSC Guy,  your best odds come from a trip to PA.    )




NJDiva said:


> welcome to our world! it seems we are all coming back from various trips so you will see more of us on here. as always feel free to strike up any conversation or add to one already started. we'll talk about anything....one conversation we had dealt with shoes...and it wasn't started by one of the princesses!



  Silly Diva.  We've had much more than just ONE conversation about shoes in the history of this group.   Somehow it seems like a reoccurring topic.  

   Speaking of which,   I think it's about due for another appearance.  Since weather is warming up it's that time of year when your footwear can start to move away from the practical into the more fun varieties.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Sweet!   It's always good to have someone else around to distract all the Princesses and Diva's.
> 
> 
> 
> to the SSC!   We always love having more people join us,   and it's also good to have another PA guy join the crew.  (You hear that ladies?   If you want a SSC Guy,  your best odds come from a trip to PA.    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Diva.  We've had much more than just ONE conversation about shoes in the history of this group.   Somehow it seems like a reoccurring topic.
> 
> Speaking of which,   I think it's about due for another appearance.  Since weather is warming up it's that time of year when your footwear can start to move away from the practical into the more fun varieties.



ok was trying not to scare all the newbies right off the bat with talks of shoes!
and yes I do believe it is time for new walking shoes before I go to FL next month.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

hey everyone! Hope your day is going well!! Just finished eating my $4 grapefruit from Whole Foods... smh. LOL.  Soooooo glad its FRIDAY!!!



NJDiva said:


> I was thinking about you the other day...how was the housewarming?? I had to travel for work that week and didn't get back until late Friday. I'm still heading down and if you have other plans make them, I'm sure I'll catch you at some point. I'm there until the 5th so do what you need to, I totally understand.
> and as for the *ahem* "party" depending on who the players are will tell you the direction it will go...which I'm guessing is south



The housewarming was really fun..A lot more people came than I thought and a few ended up staying the night due to impairment of one sort or another...lol.  Im sorry you couldn't come but hopefully one day you can come by for drinks and hang out.  LOLOLOL on the "partay"...listen, usually my parties end up going south so I wont be surprised in the least. Its more fun that way usually, anyway...   If I don't see you in May, I guess it will be October?? Do you know if the other Diva is going? I would hate to miss out on the fun while you are there!  IM just going to head down a few days before the 13th to Disney, then do the wedding and then a couple days more at disney and come back on the 16th. 



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  Another question is who wants to play host for the party?  Need to make sure we have the room for everyone,  and if drinks can be easily obtained (or made),   the better.
> 
> Hmmm....  Think we might manage to get a  to attend?   I'm betting that would make things really interesting.



I can host it, or if someone wants to try and earn some free stuff, they can host it. Im celebrating my b-day at the time also so I would love to get a suite of some sort. Actually Im real out of the loop for the Oct meetup so maybe I should the facts on that first, but worse case, I can host.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I can host it, or if someone wants to try and earn some free stuff, they can host it. Im celebrating my b-day at the time also so I would love to get a suite of some sort. Actually Im real out of the loop for the Oct meetup so maybe I should the facts on that first, but worse case, I can host.



Don't worry... there isn't really a loop that extends outside the Houston area right now.   The 2 Houston 's offered to plan the thing,  so other then a date I don't even know much right now.   (honestly,  I'm kinda expecting to not hear a whole lot till the summer when 1/2 the duo get a little bit more breathing room in available time).

Anybody else thinking they may end up getting a suite someplace?  (DVC anyone?    )      I know I'll probably be getting a 1bdrm unit over at Bonnett Creek,    but I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be a good location if nothing more than being really hard for those traveling via Disney Transport not having a good way to get there or back.


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> ok was trying not to scare all the newbies right off the bat with talks of shoes!
> and yes I do believe it is time for new walking shoes before I go to FL next month.



<perks up> shoes??


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry... there isn't really a loop that extends outside the Houston area right now.   The 2 Houston 's offered to plan the thing,  so other then a date I don't even know much right now.   (honestly,  I'm kinda expecting to not hear a whole lot till the summer when 1/2 the duo get a little bit more breathing room in available time).
> 
> Anybody else thinking they may end up getting a suite someplace?  (DVC anyone?    )      I know I'll probably be getting a 1bdrm unit over at Bonnett Creek,    but I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be a good location if nothing more than being really hard for those traveling via Disney Transport not having a good way to get there or back.



We will be on the planning as we get a bit closer!  I will probably rent a DVC room, I always do.  I should probably start seeing what is available!  How many of us will there be, do we have a tally anywhere on who is coming?  I usually rent a studio, but if someone wanted to coordinate with me on the room the 1 bedrooms are a nice size and then we could host from there.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> We will be on the planning as we get a bit closer!  I will probably rent a DVC room, I always do.  I should probably start seeing what is available!  How many of us will there be, do we have a tally anywhere on who is coming?  I usually rent a studio, but if someone wanted to coordinate with me on the room the 1 bedrooms are a nice size and then we could host from there.



I know I'll be there... but I've got my timeshare to stay at.   I'm also guessing the  will be there....  but he's got his always available room.   I don't think we've gotten anywhere close to a headcount yet on who's gonna be in attendance yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> welcome to our world! it seems we are all coming back from various trips so you will see more of us on here. as always feel free to strike up any conversation or add to one already started. we'll talk about anything....one conversation we had dealt with shoes...and it wasn't started by one of the princesses!



Uh, I just showed up to welcome all newbies.  I can say that the Pyrate probably started the shoe conversation.  As for the October trip, me and my SO will probably still be in town. Looking forward to meeting some new peeps.



DCTooTall said:


> Sweet!   It's always good to have someone else around to distract all the Princesses and Diva's.
> 
> We are easily distracted.
> 
> to the SSC!   We always love having more people join us,   and it's also good to have another PA guy join the crew.  (You hear that ladies?   If you want a SSC Guy,  your best odds come from a trip to PA.    )
> 
> Silly Diva.  We've had much more than just ONE conversation about shoes in the history of this group.   Somehow it seems like a reoccurring topic.
> 
> Speaking of which,   I think it's about due for another appearance.  Since weather is warming up it's that time of year when your footwear can start to move away from the practical into the more fun varieties.



Did someone mention Flip Flops?. . .I have a few (dozen) pair. . .




NJDiva said:


> ok was trying not to scare all the newbies right off the bat with talks of shoes!
> and yes I do believe it is time for new walking shoes before I go to FL next month.



Sweetie, you can show up in any shoe this time of year . . .but let me suggest flip flops. . .lol.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> hey everyone! Hope your day is going well!! Just finished eating my $4 grapefruit from Whole Foods... smh. LOL.  Soooooo glad its FRIDAY!!!
> The housewarming was really fun..A lot more people came than I thought and a few ended up staying the night due to impairment of one sort or another...lol.  Im sorry you couldn't come but hopefully one day you can come by for drinks and hang out.  LOLOLOL on the "partay"...listen, usually my parties end up going south so I wont be surprised in the least. Its more fun that way usually, anyway...   If I don't see you in May, I guess it will be October?? Do you know if the other Diva is going? I would hate to miss out on the fun while you are there!  IM just going to head down a few days before the 13th to Disney, then do the wedding and then a couple days more at disney and come back on the 16th.
> I can host it, or if someone wants to try and earn some free stuff, they can host it. Im celebrating my b-day at the time also so I would love to get a suite of some sort. Actually Im real out of the loop for the Oct meetup so maybe I should the facts on that first, but worse case, I can host.



I am meeting Dismem the middle of May and probabl a friend from the Pond.  If you are here at that time, meet up with us. As for you LaLa. . .offer it up girlfriend.  And congrats on getting the house. 





DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry... there isn't really a loop that extends outside the Houston area right now.   The 2 Houston 's offered to plan the thing,  so other then a date I don't even know much right now.   (honestly,  I'm kinda expecting to not hear a whole lot till the summer when 1/2 the duo get a little bit more breathing room in available time).
> 
> Anybody else thinking they may end up getting a suite someplace?  (DVC anyone?    )      I know I'll probably be getting a 1bdrm unit over at Bonnett Creek,    but I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be a good location if nothing more than being really hard for those traveling via Disney Transport not having a good way to get there or back.



I will probably have a suite.  I am going to be in Clearwater during the trip time so will come over on the weekend and have a suite and a car. Feel free to post and I will gladly accept crashers.



CoasterAddict said:


> <perks up> shoes??



CA, Shoe love will get you everywhere. . .lol.



taramoz said:


> We will be on the planning as we get a bit closer!  I will probably rent a DVC room, I always do.  I should probably start seeing what is available!  How many of us will there be, do we have a tally anywhere on who is coming?  I usually rent a studio, but if someone wanted to coordinate with me on the room the 1 bedrooms are a nice size and then we could host from there.





DCTooTall said:


> I know I'll be there... but I've got my timeshare to stay at.   I'm also guessing the  will be there....  but he's got his always available room.   I don't think we've gotten anywhere close to a headcount yet on who's gonna be in attendance yet.



A headcount on those even anticipating on coming would be good.  That will help decide on who needs to book rooms.  I am willing but I will be living on the gulf coast and need time to plan.

Oh and welcome to the newbies who have shown up as of late. . .We have meet planned for the middle of October.  Please feel free to join up. We welcome all those wanting to meet new people. Oh and my BF can help with Starwood room discounts if anyone is interested.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I know I'll be there... but I've got my timeshare to stay at.   I'm also guessing the  will be there....  but he's got his always available room.   I don't think we've gotten anywhere close to a headcount yet on who's gonna be in attendance yet.



My US/IOA passport is burning a hole in my pocket. . .need friends willing to go.  My BF is not into it.  I go when I can but prefer to not do solo.  Hopefully, some of the DISmeet crowd will want a day trip.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> You better make it!   We want our bartender!
> 
> Get the premier pass.   consider it an investment and reason to make it to Florida.
> 
> I'm always up for a tall adult beverage... but sadly I doubt I'm going to get the chance to have one tonight.   the parts for my new PC arrived today so I'll likely be building my new computer tonight when I get home..



Man I would need to win the lotto or Britt would have to get a REALLY great paying job. haha. I don't see either of those happening so unless someone want's to volunteer to bankroll the trip as a wedding gift we won't be down until December 2012 or sometime next year.


----------



## ctnurse

Sfmarine said:


> everyone. I'm new to the boards and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Mike from Pa and would move to FL just to be closer to Disney.  Anyway..it seems like this is where all the cool people hang out so I wanted to say hi.



Welcome, you are right this Is where all the cool people hang out. 


ortholablady said:


> TGIF!!  Hope everyone in the northeast has
> been enjoying the awesome spring weather!  Have a great weekend!



I know it has been so warm, the flowers are blooming and the buds are on the trees.  I have even be able to sit out and enjoy a glass of wine.



NJDiva said:


> welcome to our world! it seems we are all coming back from various trips so you will see more of us on here. as always feel free to strike up any conversation or add to one already started. we'll talk about anything....one conversation we had dealt with shoes...and it wasn't started by one of the princesses!



I remember the shoes conversation.  I actually bought the most fantastic spring shoes.  



DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry... there isn't really a loop that extends outside the Houston area right now.   The 2 Houston 's offered to plan the thing,  so other then a date I don't even know much right now.   (honestly,  I'm kinda expecting to not hear a whole lot till the summer when 1/2 the duo get a little bit more breathing room in available time).
> 
> Anybody else thinking they may end up getting a suite someplace?  (DVC anyone?    )      I know I'll probably be getting a 1bdrm unit over at Bonnett Creek,    but I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be a good location if nothing more than being really hard for those traveling via Disney Transport not having a good way to get there or back.



I have the weekend marked off on my vacation calendar.  I'm thinking about staying at the BW, maybe renting points? 




bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I would need to win the lotto or Britt would have to get a REALLY great paying job. haha. I don't see either of those happening so unless someone want's to volunteer to bankroll the trip as a wedding gift we won't be down until December 2012 or sometime next year.



Hopefully  you can make it.


Darcy,  good news that  you can make it. A trip  to WDW isn't the same without meeting you for a drink or two.


As for the meet, I am looking forward to meeting everyone.  It's going to be a blast.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.  What does everyone have planned?
I have a bit to do around my house, then help DS plan his birthday party.  Tonight will be spent enjoying some wine.  I might even open the bottle I brought back from my vacation last weekend. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Welcome, you are right this Is where all the cool people hang out.
> 
> 
> I know it has been so warm, the flowers are blooming and the buds are on the trees.  I have even be able to sit out and enjoy a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the shoes conversation.  I actually bought the most fantastic spring shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the weekend marked off on my vacation calendar.  I'm thinking about staying at the BW, maybe renting points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully  you can make it.
> 
> 
> Darcy,  good news that  you can make it. A trip  to WDW isn't the same without meeting you for a drink or two.
> 
> 
> As for the meet, I am looking forward to meeting everyone.  It's going to be a blast.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.  What does everyone have planned?
> I have a bit to do around my house, then help DS plan his birthday party.  Tonight will be spent enjoying some wine.  I might even open the bottle I brought back from my vacation last weekend. Hope everyone has a great day.



Girl, you know I gotta be there with you.  We need to have our glass or so of Wine to get the weekend going. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> Hopefully  you can make it.



I'm definitely not holding my breath. Thing's aren't looking too good at the moment honestly. We'll see though I guess. Got some irons in the fire a bit further back east(Dallas/Ft. Worth and Houston to be specific) so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sfmarine

ctnurse said:


> Welcome, you are right this Is where all the cool people hang out.


haha..sounds good to me!  It looks like you and the DS enjoyed the Crystal Palace..

So I take it a bunch of you are all heading down to the World @ the same time?  When is this happening?





DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC!   We always love having more people join us,   and it's also good to have another PA guy join the crew.  (You hear that ladies?   If you want a SSC Guy,  your best odds come from a trip to PA.    )


Thanks for the welcome.  Yeah..PA is a beautiful state.  Weve got Hershey Park, Dorney & Knobles, but Disney is truly the greatest place on earth.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Woohooo! Headed to Fontana for the NASCAR race today courtesy of a friend of mine! Britt didn't want to come so it's just me and my friend's. Gonna be awesome to finally see my first live race!  Hope everyone has a great weekend and look for your friendly bartender on TV in the stands! XD


----------



## karice2

Just wanted to check in and say hi to my singles. The past few months have been the most awful I have ever experienced in my life. My dad had a heart attack on Christmas eve and just as he was on the road to recovery, he had a stroke three weeks later. He has been living with me and I have been taking care of him but it is the most stressful thing I have ever done. 

I won't even be able to make my NE Diva trip in May because of his recovery. The only thing I have to really look forward to is a trip in September to say Thanks to my mom. She has been amazing during this whole process. 

They have been divorced for over 25 years and she is here with me trying to help him get better. She deserves to have an amazing birthday and so I am planning my surprise trip for her in September. 

Hope all is well with the group. I could use a drink or two or three right now.


----------



## TheBigE

DCTooTall said:


> You better make it!   We want our bartender!
> 
> Get the premier pass.   consider it an investment and reason to make it to Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm always up for a tall adult beverage... but sadly I doubt I'm going to get the chance to have one tonight.   the parts for my new PC arrived today so I'll likely be building my new computer tonight when I get home.



How did the computer build go?  I ended up building an RC Helicopter over the weekend (rather repairing one).

Speaking of Bartending and such, I have booked the vacation time with work for The DIS Meet in October and was ready to book a ticket back to MCO this weekend.   However,  I am not sure if I will be living in Switzerland or Germany at that time (long story)   Tickets are cheap from either location.  I am definately in for the party.   

I am going to rent DVC at the Boardwalk for Thurs - Monday, and plan on opening my room and bartending skills on Friday afternoon/evening for some pre-event driniks and social hour (s)    No commitment required, stop by if you are in the area and I am flexible and can work within the schedule of events.  More details along with drink and food list to follow as we get closer to October. 

Hope everyone has a great monday

Later!


----------



## pooh06

karice2 said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hi to my singles. The past few months have been the most awful I have ever experienced in my life. My dad had a heart attack on Christmas eve and just as he was on the road to recovery, he had a stroke three weeks later. He has been living with me and I have been taking care of him but it is the most stressful thing I have ever done.
> 
> I won't even be able to make my NE Diva trip in May because of his recovery. The only thing I have to really look forward to is a trip in September to say Thanks to my mom. She has been amazing during this whole process.
> 
> They have been divorced for over 25 years and she is here with me trying to help him get better. She deserves to have an amazing birthday and so I am planning my surprise trip for her in September.
> 
> Hope all is well with the group. I could use a drink or two or three right now.



Wow!! That is a tough one!! My dad had heart attack two years ago. Thank God there was no stroke.  I took care of him and my mom for 6 months.  It was very, very stressful but I would do it all again!

I am sorry you will have to miss your trip in May, but at least you have September to look forward to.  You and your mom will have a great time!!

Sending love to you!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, I just showed up to welcome all newbies.  I can say that the Pyrate probably started the shoe conversation.  As for the October trip, me and my SO will probably still be in town. Looking forward to meeting some new peeps.



  You better still be there.   We need the Tune Inn Hook-up.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Did someone mention Flip Flops?. . .I have a few (dozen) pair. . .



  Sadly,  they don't make flip flops in my size.   my heels are always hanging off the back.  



nurse.darcy said:


> CA, Shoe love will get you everywhere. . .lol.





ctnurse said:


> I remember the shoes conversation.  I actually bought the most fantastic spring shoes.



Well... since Shoes seem to once again be a topic of conversation,     Any thoughts or opinions on this?

http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/853/what-your-shoes-say-to-guys/

And to give us a Disney tie in....







 ... The shoes the girls at the beginning of the Not So Scary parade.   (picture taken after the Diva mentioned she liked the shoes.)  





nurse.darcy said:


> A headcount on those even anticipating on coming would be good.  That will help decide on who needs to book rooms.  I am willing but I will be living on the gulf coast and need time to plan.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the newbies who have shown up as of late. . .We have meet planned for the middle of October.  Please feel free to join up. We welcome all those wanting to meet new people. Oh and my BF can help with Starwood room discounts if anyone is interested.



    The Singles Social Club and Travel Discount planning.    



nurse.darcy said:


> My US/IOA passport is burning a hole in my pocket. . .need friends willing to go.  My BF is not into it.  I go when I can but prefer to not do solo.  Hopefully, some of the DISmeet crowd will want a day trip.



 I'm definitely going while down there.... I don't know who all will want to go with,   but I also know I'll be doing HHN at least one night while down there.  (Maybe 2.)



bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I would need to win the lotto or Britt would have to get a REALLY great paying job. haha. I don't see either of those happening so unless someone want's to volunteer to bankroll the trip as a wedding gift we won't be down until December 2012 or sometime next year.



  Can't bankroll an entire trip....  but what if we found someone willing to offer up crash space?




ctnurse said:


> Welcome, you are right this Is where all the cool people hang out.



   And a few not-so-cool people.   I think they keep me around out of pity.  




ctnurse said:


> Darcy,  good news that  you can make it. A trip  to WDW isn't the same without meeting you for a drink or two.



   Not to mention,   We need the pre-trip review of which drinks and food items we MUST have during F&W.



ctnurse said:


> As for the meet, I am looking forward to meeting everyone.  It's going to be a blast.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.  What does everyone have planned?
> I have a bit to do around my house, then help DS plan his birthday party.  Tonight will be spent enjoying some wine.  I might even open the bottle I brought back from my vacation last weekend. Hope everyone has a great day.



My weekend I ended up building my new computer,  and running by the Disney Store up in Hershey to grab my pre-ordered Muppet's Bluray....     Beyond that,   being on call sucks since I can't do a whole lot.  Thankfully I'm now free of that duty for another 3 months.  



Sfmarine said:


> So I take it a bunch of you are all heading down to the World @ the same time?  When is this happening?



 Mid October.... The official date is Oct 13th,   but it's highly likely that people will be getting together other days during the weekend/week since I doubt the majority of us are just going to be there for a single day.    You are more than welcome to join us.   We always love hanging out with fellow Disney Fans.   

 (And with me, you never know what you are going to get.... )

....and we're walking... and walking......


DISAPPEAR!! DISAPPEAR!!

  (Seriously... Maelstrom while tipsy/drunk is a blast!      )




Sfmarine said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  Yeah..PA is a beautiful state.  Weve got Hershey Park, Dorney & Knobles, but Disney is truly the greatest place on earth.



  I'll admit PA is a great place to look at.... Now if only I could look without having to smell.



karice2 said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hi to my singles. The past few months have been the most awful I have ever experienced in my life. My dad had a heart attack on Christmas eve and just as he was on the road to recovery, he had a stroke three weeks later. He has been living with me and I have been taking care of him but it is the most stressful thing I have ever done.
> 
> I won't even be able to make my NE Diva trip in May because of his recovery. The only thing I have to really look forward to is a trip in September to say Thanks to my mom. She has been amazing during this whole process.
> 
> They have been divorced for over 25 years and she is here with me trying to help him get better. She deserves to have an amazing birthday and so I am planning my surprise trip for her in September.
> 
> Hope all is well with the group. I could use a drink or two or three right now.





You are always welcome to hop in here with us and join us for some escape/relaxation.

And since it looks like LaLa mentioned also not being able to make it in May for the Diva meet,    maybe the Diva's should try and do a quick meet a little more local.   Baltimore and NJ aren't that far apart,    so I'm sure Ya'll could find something to do and someplace to get into trouble without the $$ or time commitment that the Disney meet would require.




TheBigE said:


> How did the computer build go?  I ended up building an RC Helicopter over the weekend (rather repairing one).



 It's up and running.   Had an issue loading the OS since I had planned to load Mint (A Linux flavor/distro) from a USB flash drive....  only to discover that my MB has a known issue with booting off a USB Device.      bleh.

so the next day I had someone burn the ISO to a DVD and loaded it that night when I got home.....    Then the sound wasn't working for some unknown reason.   Oh!    and I killed my old computer (as in,  won't even power) while attempting to FTP down my files to the new system.....

So another reload and finally everything is working nicely and I've had a chance to start playing around with it.    I had to run out and get an external USB HDD enclosure so I could pull the old PATA IDE drives out of the old system to copy them directly onto the new machine.

Now I'm just wiping the old HDD's so that i can give them away.      And when i get home I'll start loading some games onto the machine via WINE.   (Yup!  Even my nice MINT-y computer loves it's WINE.    )   

i'm such a geek.   



TheBigE said:


> Speaking of Bartending and such, I have booked the vacation time with work for The DIS Meet in October and was ready to book a ticket back to MCO this weekend.   However,  I am not sure if I will be living in Switzerland or Germany at that time (long story)   Tickets are cheap from either location.  I am definately in for the party.



 Great!  We'd love to have you join us.... and i'm sure the Princesses of the group wouldn't mind having another guy around either.  




TheBigE said:


> Hope everyone has a great monday
> 
> Later!


 

 Great Monday?   isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Can't bankroll an entire trip....  but what if we found someone willing to offer up crash space?



I wish man. We just plain cannot afford the airfare with Britt not working still.  *sigh* Oh well. We're having to put off our honeymoon until next fall/winter due to that as well.


----------



## DIS_MERI

This place looks vaguely familiar, as does some of the cast of characters 

Sorry for the extended MIA, life is still at least moderately insane.  Bought a new car last month, studying for my insurance licensing exam, all the regular crazy.  Postponed our planned June trip until early November, I think.  The girls want to see Christmas decorations.  Oh, and Thursday I am going on my first date in longer than I care to think of


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> This place looks vaguely familiar, as does some of the cast of characters
> 
> Sorry for the extended MIA, life is still at least moderately insane.  Bought a new car last month, studying for my insurance licensing exam, all the regular crazy.  Postponed our planned June trip until early November, I think.  The girls want to see Christmas decorations.  Oh, and Thursday I am going on my first date in longer than I care to think of



 back!  We missed you.

You should move your November trip into mid-October.  No Christmas Decorations,   but you would get to hang out with the SSC crowd.    I think we would be more fun anyways.


----------



## Sfmarine

DIS_MERI said:


> This place looks vaguely familiar, as does some of the cast of characters
> 
> Sorry for the extended MIA, life is still at least moderately insane.  Bought a new car last month, studying for my insurance licensing exam, all the regular crazy.  Postponed our planned June trip until early November, I think.  The girls want to see Christmas decorations.  Oh, and Thursday I am going on my first date in longer than I care to think of



Welcome back! I'm new to DIS and so far everyone has been very welcoming.  What kind of car did you end up with?  Good luck with the date...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Now I'm just wiping the old HDD's so that i can give them away.      And when i get home I'll start loading some games onto the machine via WINE.   (Yup!  Even my nice MINT-y computer loves it's WINE.    )
> i'm such a geek.



are you doing a military wipe


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> back!  We missed you.
> 
> You should move your November trip into mid-October.  No Christmas Decorations,   but you would get to hang out with the SSC crowd.    I think we would be more fun anyways.





Sfmarine said:


> Welcome back! I'm new to DIS and so far everyone has been very welcoming.  What kind of car did you end up with?  Good luck with the date...



Thanks for the welcome back  

The girls are pretty set on November since that is when their birthdays are, and I will still get to hit the tail end of F&W, but I can ask the bosses as we get closer   I do already have a reservation with DVC for November, though....

I got a 2008 Kia Rondo, which I absolutely love.  It is a huge step up from the 1996 Subaru Legacy wagon I was driving before


----------



## Sfmarine

Yeah...I completely understand. I recently purchased a new vehicle as well.  I do not miss my old '98 Accord at all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You better still be there.   We need the Tune Inn Hook-up.
> 
> Sadly,  they don't make flip flops in my size.   my heels are always hanging off the back.
> 
> The Singles Social Club and Travel Discount planning.
> 
> I'm definitely going while down there.... I don't know who all will want to go with,   but I also know I'll be doing HHN at least one night while down there.  (Maybe 2.)
> 
> Not to mention,   We need the pre-trip review of which drinks and food items we MUST have during F&W.



Okay, I can still do Tune Inn Hook Up but I am on the wagon these days.  Working on getting these extra pounds off this 5'5" frame. As for the Discount.  If you want to stay at the Swan or Dolphin, let me know.  He works for Starwood and can hook up with a great rate. . .Usually around $69 per night - which is awesome in the Disney area.  If you want to do off site it can be a bit cheaper. The Starwood brands are available for look see at starwoodhotels dot com. It includes Sheraton and Westin plus a host of other properties. I want to do HHN since I "accidentally" renewed my Premier Passport for US/IOA. I look forward to spending time there again.  Food and wine review this year will include pretty much only food reviews.  Since I am not drinking at the present I doubt I will start up again just to do reviews. We shall see. . .I can only go sooooo long without a glass of wine. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sfmarine said:


> Yeah...I completely understand. I recently purchased a new vehicle as well.  I do not miss my old '98 Accord at all.



We went from a "no car payment" family to a two car payment family.  Then I got layed off.  Not so good, but since I found a new position right away no biggie. . .starting work Monday. Plus my extra money payout from PTO time really helped. No real loss of income for us.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> are you doing a military wipe



 Na....  Only doing a single pass of Zeros.   The single pass is good enough to discourage most people,   and since I don't have national secrets on my harddrives the effort/payout ratio just isn't there for anyone to really invest the time, effort, or money needed to recover the data at this point.

The larger drive I also know the person I'm giving it too, so It'll start getting overwritten soon enough anyways.  the smaller drive I still am not entirely sure what I'm gonna do with it.



DIS_MERI said:


> Thanks for the welcome back
> 
> The girls are pretty set on November since that is when their birthdays are, and I will still get to hit the tail end of F&W, but I can ask the bosses as we get closer   I do already have a reservation with DVC for November, though....
> 
> I got a 2008 Kia Rondo, which I absolutely love.  It is a huge step up from the 1996 Subaru Legacy wagon I was driving before



  Well it also looks from a couple posts already that there may be extra crash space available if you want and can swing a quicky trip in October before you bring the girls down for November. 



Sfmarine said:


> Yeah...I completely understand. I recently purchased a new vehicle as well.  I do not miss my old '98 Accord at all.



  I do not miss my ole' PoS truck at all.... especcially with Gas hitting the prices it currently it hitting.

True,  my current vehicle takes premium fuel,    but the HUGE improvement in mileage still makes it cheaper to run.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I can still do Tune Inn Hook Up but I am on the wagon these days.  Working on getting these extra pounds off this 5'5" frame. As for the Discount.  If you want to stay at the Swan or Dolphin, let me know.  He works for Starwood and can hook up with a great rate. . .Usually around $69 per night - which is awesome in the Disney area.  If you want to do off site it can be a bit cheaper. The Starwood brands are available for look see at starwoodhotels dot com. It includes Sheraton and Westin plus a host of other properties. I want to do HHN since I "accidentally" renewed my Premier Passport for US/IOA. I look forward to spending time there again.  Food and wine review this year will include pretty much only food reviews.  Since I am not drinking at the present I doubt I will start up again just to do reviews. We shall see. . .I can only go sooooo long without a glass of wine. . .



  Heh... Considering from what I was told the payment plan renewal rate is now locked for life,    I plan on keeping mine for quite awhile.  At the rate prices are increasing it won't be long before I'm paying less for my AP than if I renewed via the lump-sum.      

And the trick is to behave the rest of the year,  so that you can go nuts during food and wine.   We want our drink reviews.  What's this year's orgasmic colada concoction?   

http://www.mainstgazette.com/2011/10/drink-line-up.html 



nurse.darcy said:


> We went from a "no car payment" family to a two car payment family.  Then I got layed off.  Not so good, but since I found a new position right away no biggie. . .starting work Monday. Plus my extra money payout from PTO time really helped. No real loss of income for us.



Boo to the lay-off.   YAY to to starting back so soon!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Na....  Only doing a single pass of Zeros.   The single pass is good enough to discourage most people,   and since I don't have national secrets on my harddrives the effort/payout ratio just isn't there for anyone to really invest the time, effort, or money needed to recover the data at this point.
> 
> The larger drive I also know the person I'm giving it too, so It'll start getting overwritten soon enough anyways.  the smaller drive I still am not entirely sure what I'm gonna do with it.



why not keep the small one for photo storage ?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> why not keep the small one for photo storage ?



It's a possibility...  but considering I just installed a 1.5TB  (1500Gig) HD in the new machine,   I don't really expect to run out of space for awhile.   My old machine between the 2 drives gave me 240Gig of storage space,   and out of that a good chunk of it was spent on old things I didn't need to bring over. (such as duplicated operating system,   my entire Windows partition since I no longer need a dual-boot setup.... and my "wasted" Fat partition which was used simply to move things between my WinXP NTFS partition in windows and my Linux ext3 partition which I primarily used...  so figure maybe 150-180gig of stuff actually moved over.

Add in my new OS,   new software I've installed, etc... and i still have over 1.1TB free to do with as I please.     I don't think a 80Gig IDE drive is going to do me much good.  I've still got a ton of space to throw in another couple SATA drives in the machine if I need them,   and I finally have a DVD burner if I want to back things up.


In other news....   I finally booked my resort for October yesterday (Oct 7th-16)...  and I'm starting to make some plans to book the Autotrain to get down there.  (For various reasons I don't think I'm gonna be in the mood to drive straight thru....  and the fact I won't have to deal with airport BS is a NICE perk.)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It's a possibility...  but considering I just installed a 1.5TB  (1500Gig) HD in the new machine,   I don't really expect to run out of space for awhile.   My old machine between the 2 drives gave me 240Gig of storage space,   and out of that a good chunk of it was spent on old things I didn't need to bring over. (such as duplicated operating system,   my entire Windows partition since I no longer need a dual-boot setup.... and my "wasted" Fat partition which was used simply to move things between my WinXP NTFS partition in windows and my Linux ext3 partition which I primarily used...  so figure maybe 150-180gig of stuff actually moved over.
> 
> Add in my new OS,   new software I've installed, etc... and i still have over 1.1TB free to do with as I please.     I don't think a 80Gig IDE drive is going to do me much good.  I've still got a ton of space to throw in another couple SATA drives in the machine if I need them,   and I finally have a DVD burner if I want to back things up.
> 
> 
> In other news....   I finally booked my resort for October yesterday (Oct 7th-16)...  and I'm starting to make some plans to book the Autotrain to get down there.  (For various reasons I don't think I'm gonna be in the mood to drive straight thru....  and the fact I won't have to deal with airport BS is a NICE perk.)



playing around over the weekend I ran a recovery on a 320 gig drive that had been formatted, I recovered 31,000 photos.. going to go thru them next weekend and copy over to other drives..., , probably going to do a military wipe on that drive, then use it to transport to and from work, overkill I know, just want to be able to say I did it..LOL


----------



## CamoMama

I'm a horrible person. I'm supposed to be studying for my incredibly boring and redundant science class, but instead I'm browsing the DIS. This will be my 3rd science class for a BS in criminal justice, which yes, I know is a science, but... BORING! I can do the work in my sleep, but because I can, I don't want to sit down and actually do it. I think I may have to change my major, this is killing me.


----------



## Sfmarine

All majors have those utterly boring classes. Calculus and Accounting were mine. What do you plan to do with your criminal justice degree?.  I have a degree in IT but work in the hospitality industry.  I was also recently selected as a State Trooper candidate so it's rather interesting how things fall into place sometimes.


----------



## CamoMama

I was leaning toward a career in juvenile probation because my county has a real need for people who care about kids in the system. But lately I'm considering changing my major to Business Administration or Human Resources. My best friend and her mom are moving to Tennessee this summer, and there's really nothing else holding me here except for my ex-husband being close to my kids. But now he's talking about moving to Georgia. I came back here to be closer to him for the kids' sake because he can't afford to pay for them to visit him, but to be honest, I'm getting a bit tired of doing things for other people. I've been doing clerical/administrative work for 15 years, and I'm really good at it, but all of a sudden now you have to have a degree to do what the Army taught me in 5 weeks. I wouldn't want to work in any kind of law enforcement outside of this area, because I don't have the same kind of community connections elsewhere and it would be a very different endeavor. So after this term I may be changing, I have a bit of time to figure out what I'm doing, and the job expo in Anaheim is happening in May. If I decide to move down there I may transfer to Irvine. 

I really have still not decided what I want to be when I grow up, not sure if that's sad or awesome.


----------



## DIS_MERI

CamoMama said:


> I really have still not decided what I want to be when I grow up, not sure if that's sad or awesome.



I am going to go with awesome, because I also have not yet figured out what I want to do/be when I grow up   I've been out for 4 years now, so I have between 6 and 11 years to use up the 29 months of GI Bill I have left (haven't switched to post-9/11 GI Bill yet).  Really want to get my youngest a bit older before I try to devote much effort to school, though, since we homeschool and the early elementary years are very teacher-intense.  Just gives me more time to figure out what I want to go to school for, lol.  I do know that I would *love* to be a pharmacist, but I'd have to refresh most of those science classes and it is super competitive, and I'd have probably 5 years of school, so I will probably try something else....but I feel your pain on trying to decide!


----------



## BelleBriarRose

> I really have still not decided what I want to be when I grow up, not sure if that's sad or awesome.



I believe the term is "pre-awesome." Adj: "What are you majoring in?" "I don't know yet, I'm pre-awesome."


----------



## DCTooTall

CamoMama said:


> I really have still not decided what I want to be when I grow up, not sure if that's sad or awesome.



  I don't wanna grow up,  I'm a Toys R Us Kid! There's a million toys at Toys R Us  that I can play with!

From Planes to Trains to Video Games, It's the biggest toy store there is! I Don't wanna grow up because if I did,  I Couldn't be a Toy's R Us Kid!





DIS_MERI said:


> I am going to go with awesome, because I also have not yet figured out what I want to do/be when I grow up   I've been out for 4 years now, so I have between 6 and 11 years to use up the 29 months of GI Bill I have left (haven't switched to post-9/11 GI Bill yet).  Really want to get my youngest a bit older before I try to devote much effort to school, though, since we homeschool and the early elementary years are very teacher-intense.  Just gives me more time to figure out what I want to go to school for, lol.  I do know that I would *love* to be a pharmacist, but I'd have to refresh most of those science classes and it is super competitive, and I'd have probably 5 years of school, so I will probably try something else....but I feel your pain on trying to decide!



  My Brother actually graduated from Pharmacy School last year.   I'm Jealous of his paychecks now.  



BelleBriarRose said:


> I believe the term is "pre-awesome." Adj: "What are you majoring in?" "I don't know yet, I'm pre-awesome."


----------



## DIS_MERI

Looking like I will be canceling my date tomorrow, oh well.  More time to study insurance 



DCTooTall said:


> I don't wanna grow up,  I'm a Toys R Us Kid! There's a million toys at Toys R Us  that I can play with!
> 
> From Planes to Trains to Video Games, It's the biggest toy store there is! I Don't wanna grow up because if I did,  I Couldn't be a Toy's R Us Kid!



Thanks, had to turn my music up to drown out that song in my head 




DCTooTall said:


> My Brother actually graduated from Pharmacy School last year.   I'm Jealous of his paychecks now.


Is your brother single?   I was a Pharmacy major before I joined the Navy, I can't count the number of times I've wished I had stuck with it....but I wouldn't trade the kiddos in for anything


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Is your brother single?   I was a Pharmacy major before I joined the Navy, I can't count the number of times I've wished I had stuck with it....but I wouldn't trade the kiddos in for anything



Sorry about the date (maybe?!?), I didn't know you were in the Navy, my dad had been a Captain in the Navy (Reserves).


----------



## taramoz

Sfmarine said:


> All majors have those utterly boring classes. Calculus and Accounting were mine. What do you plan to do with your criminal justice degree?.  I have a degree in IT but work in the hospitality industry.  I was also recently selected as a State Trooper candidate so it's rather interesting how things fall into place sometimes.



*Appologies to all for not multi-quoting*

While I can agree Accounting was boring (took it in grad school), I have to disagree on the Calculus and science talk in here, those were my favorite classes (undergrad: Chemical Engineering, dork yes)!


----------



## DIS_MERI

taramoz said:


> Sorry about the date (maybe?!?), I didn't know you were in the Navy, my dad had been a Captain in the Navy (Reserves).



On the date, eh, he was too far away for my tastes.  Good at saying things I liked hearing, too, lol, but I was hearing enough other stuff that I am not too worried   There are plenty of fish in the sea, many of whom are closer that this guy 


Yep, I was in the Navy for more than 12 years!  TDB was in the Navy, too, although if I remember correctly she was a Reserve officer   We've got quite the Navy-related community here (TheBigE was Navy as well, I believe....there may be more but my insomnia has been acting up lately so my memory isn't as great as normal).


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Looking like I will be canceling my date tomorrow, oh well.  More time to study insurance



That sucks.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Thanks, had to turn my music up to drown out that song in my head



  Glad I could help.   



DIS_MERI said:


> Is your brother single?   I was a Pharmacy major before I joined the Navy, I can't count the number of times I've wished I had stuck with it....but I wouldn't trade the kiddos in for anything



Nope. Married.  Sorry.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> *Appologies to all for not multi-quoting*
> 
> While I can agree Accounting was boring (took it in grad school), I have to disagree on the Calculus and science talk in here, those were my favorite classes (undergrad: Chemical Engineering, dork yes)!



But... But....   You're Blonde!     How is that possible!?





DIS_MERI said:


> On the date, eh, he was too far away for my tastes.  Good at saying things I liked hearing, too, lol, but I was hearing enough other stuff that I am not too worried   There are plenty of fish in the sea, many of whom are closer that this guy



  Maybe...   but still,   it's nice to have some playtime occasionally.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Yep, I was in the Navy for more than 12 years!  TDB was in the Navy, too, although if I remember correctly she was a Reserve officer   We've got quite the Navy-related community here (TheBigE was Navy as well, I believe....there may be more but my insomnia has been acting up lately so my memory isn't as great as normal).



 Don't forget the 's in the group.   They are Navy related.....sort of.  (Boats....  and they are sometimes chased by the Navy.  )


----------



## DCTooTall

So i was checking out the Disney Store online site because of the 25% off sale today... and look what i found!

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-c...ra-tee-for-adults/mp/1304537/1000228+1000765/

An official Lime Green Disney shirt.



You ever wonder if they are trying to either market to the DIS,   or just hide all the DIS members in a sea of LGMH's at the parks?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> But... But....   You're Blonde!     How is that possible!?



Funny story (kinda), when I was in college I was talking to a guy at the bar, I had talked to him several times, anyway we got to the the "what's your major" talk, and when I told him Chemical Engineering his reaction was "Wow, you're smart?", not in the you go girl impressive kind of way, but more in the I never would have guessed you had a brain kind of way.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Funny story (kinda), when I was in college I was talking to a guy at the bar, I had talked to him several times, anyway we got to the the "what's your major" talk, and when I told him Chemical Engineering his reaction was "Wow, you're smart?", not in the you go girl impressive kind of way, but more in the I never would have guessed you had a brain kind of way.



   It's not often you find a hot chick who also has brains.

Well.....

  At least in College.    It sometimes takes the hot girls a bit longer to realize that brains are a good thing to have as well as the looks.


----------



## CamoMama

Navy!? Oh noes! Must run away!  

I'm prior service Army, now National Guard and missing active duty. My dad is a Chief Master Sergeant (retired), Air Force. You can imagine his dismay when I went Army. He cracked me up "But... you'll be sleeping in the FIELD! In TENTS! In the MUD! If you'd joined the Air Force you'd be staying in hotels!", my reply was "Well... I like camping." I thought he was going to disown me for a minute. In his defense he went to Vietnam with the Air Force and most definitely did not stay in hotels. He was really freaked out when I left for Afghanistan, but I made it home okay and now he's trying to talk me into getting out so I don't have to go back, heh.

I'm so glad I'm not alone in not wanting to grow up.


----------



## Brocktoon

Howdy all ... Just thought I might mention for the folks heading down in October, it looks like tickets are now on sale for the 3rd annual Swan Dolphin Food & Wine Classic

http://www.swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/

Since the Swolphin Classic is one of my main reasons for hitting WDW this year, I already got my Causeway tickets for Friday Oct 12th (I've heard Friday is much less crowded than Saturday). Tickets aren't cheap, but it's recieved great reviews in past years. All you can eat high end food and drink that only happens one weekend a year.




taramoz said:


> While I can agree Accounting was boring (took it in grad school), I have to disagree on the Calculus and science talk in here, those were my favorite classes (undergrad: Chemical Engineering, dork yes)!


 
Very cool ... Another Chemical Engineering grad here. I currently work as an R&D Engineer focusing on chemical manufacturing. My company participates in Science in the Classroom and afterschool tutoring programs. I'm happy to say that in recent years I've seen a large increase in the kid's interest in science and engineering. I think a lot of it has to do with the popularity of shows like Mythbusters and viral videos. I think if you get kids hooked at a young age, physics, math and problem solving skills can become second nature to them like learning a second language.


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Very cool ... Another Chemical Engineering grad here. I currently work as an R&D Engineer focusing on chemical manufacturing. My company participates in Science in the Classroom and afterschool tutoring programs. I'm happy to say that in recent years I've seen a large increase in the kid's interest in science and engineering. I think a lot of it has to do with the popularity of shows like Mythbusters and viral videos. I think if you get kids hooked at a young age, physics, math and problem solving skills can become second nature to them like learning a second language.



That program sounds great, I wonder if we have something similar in Texas...

I try so hard to get my DD8 excited about math and science, but she is so the opposite of me, she is an "artist's artist" (to quote her teacher), but it is true, she is very creative and talented and has very little passion for math, kinda likes science!


----------



## Sfmarine

DIS_MERI- sorry that your date did not go the way you intended.  I see that you were in the Navy, I was in the Marines.  You Navy folk always get us to where we need to go

taramoz- I'd imagine that Calculus is like a second language for you but that class was torture for me lol.  It was a 2 hr 4-credit class.  I called it "the show" because the professor who taught the class was 100% certifiable.  I nicknamed him "The Concorde" because of his ADHD problems and for the fact that he'd pretend he was an airplane during lectures lol.

CamoMamo- Put another one down in the book for awesome.  I'm still trying to figure out what to do with myself.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I'm an English major, but I still consider myself "pre-awesome."  Having a very versatile major is a blessing and a curse, because I have almost too many options.


----------



## Sfmarine

You can definitely do a lot with an English degree.  so "pre-awesome" is grammatically correct?


----------



## taramoz

BelleBriarRose said:


> I'm an English major, but I still consider myself "pre-awesome."  Having a very versatile major is a blessing and a curse, because I have almost too many options.



Good way to think about it, most of us (myself included) end up working in jobs somewhat outside our chosen fields, and that's a good thing, do what makes you happy enough to get up and go every day!  And of course, save money to make it to disney as often as possible, recipe for a good life


----------



## KYfriedPanda

Sfmarine said:


> You can definitely do a lot with an English degree.  so "pre-awesome" is grammatically correct?



This is exactly why I majored in math


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> While I can agree Accounting was boring (took it in grad school), I have to disagree on the Calculus and science talk in here, those were my favorite classes (undergrad: Chemical Engineering, dork yes)!



We need more students for Morse Science High School......



DIS_MERI said:


> We've got quite the Navy-related community here (TheBigE was Navy as well, I believe....there may be more but my insomnia has been acting up lately so my memory isn't as great as normal).



I saw the world via the Air Force!



Brocktoon said:


> Very cool ... Another Chemical Engineering grad here. I currently work as an R&D Engineer focusing on chemical manufacturing. My company participates in Science in the Classroom and afterschool tutoring programs. I'm happy to say that in recent years I've seen a large increase in the kid's interest in science and engineering. I think a lot of it has to do with the popularity of shows like Mythbusters and viral videos. I think if you get kids hooked at a young age, physics, math and problem solving skills can become second nature to them like learning a second language.



That is cool, we have a program here at work called QuarkNet, where HS physics teachers come here for two weeks in the summer and learn about our programs and then they build some small experiment to bring to class.  One popular one is a small cloud chamber out of a small aqaurium.  Another time they built mini potato guns.  (modeled after my own large scale one)  Wehold regional science bowls for High and middle schools, and we do a science fair for the elementry schools.  

Well, I am officially registered for the ToT 10 mile race.  All I need now is my return air.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

> so "pre-awesome" is grammatically correct?



It's a colloquialism, for sure, but I count it as grammatically correct


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> Good way to think about it, most of us (myself included) end up working in jobs somewhat outside our chosen fields, and that's a good thing, do what makes you happy enough to get up and go every day!  And of course, save money to make it to disney as often as possible, recipe for a good life



So true!!  Somehow my journalism/public relations degree ended up getting me an elementary special ed teaching job.


----------



## NJDiva

ok, chiming in on the major thing....
I was a Geoscience major in undergraduate and I "kinda" worked in it...it got me in the door of what I ended up going to graduate school for...ok ready for this one.....
Occupational Safety Industrial Hygiene....trust me, a lot to say when people ask you what your major is.
my evil class in college....Western Civ! I hated history and math (and loved science so figure that out) and if it wasn't for my best friend in college, I wouldn't have made it through the class.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hi All,
Joining in the conversation. 
I have my degree in elementary education. I always knew I wanted to be a teacher. Too bad Illinois isn't hiring teachers... I am looking for openings in Florida though.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Ended up going on the date anyway and had a really great time   We will be going out again sometime when we can get our schedules coordinated, but we've already discussed that if things work out long term we will take all the kids to Disney together   (he has 2 and I have 3, so that could be quite the trip)


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Ended up going on the date anyway and had a really great time   We will be going out again sometime when we can get our schedules coordinated, but we've already discussed that if things work out long term we will take all the kids to Disney together   (he has 2 and I have 3, so that could be quite the trip)



Good to hear that you had a good time afterall!  You just never know


----------



## DCTooTall

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Hi All,
> Joining in the conversation.
> I have my degree in elementary education. I always knew I wanted to be a teacher. Too bad Illinois isn't hiring teachers... I am looking for openings in Florida though.



 to the SSC!   We are glad you joined us.  Feel free to pull up a stool and order up a drink.  Our Bartender will be with you in a bit.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Ended up going on the date anyway and had a really great time   We will be going out again sometime when we can get our schedules coordinated, but we've already discussed that if things work out long term we will take all the kids to Disney together   (he has 2 and I have 3, so that could be quite the trip)


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> I try so hard to get my DD8 excited about math and science, but she is so the opposite of me, she is an "artist's artist" (to quote her teacher), but it is true, she is very creative and talented and has very little passion for math, kinda likes science!


 
Nothing wrong with fostering someone into a creative field. The world needs a balance of creativity and logic. As an engineer, I still shudder at the idea of a world filled only with logic driven nutcases like myself 



ahoff said:


> That is cool, we have a program here at work called QuarkNet, where HS physics teachers come here for two weeks in the summer and learn about our programs and then they build some small experiment to bring to class. One popular one is a small cloud chamber out of a small aqaurium. Another time they built mini potato guns. (modeled after my own large scale one) Wehold regional science bowls for High and middle schools, and we do a science fair for the elementry schools.


 
I love potato cannons! I went to college in Delaware, home to the Punkin Chunkin World Championships. I miss my annual pilgrimages for a few days of engineering (and maybe some alcohol) fueled chunkin carnage!



NJDiva said:


> Occupational Safety Industrial Hygiene....trust me, a lot to say when people ask you what your major is.


 
EHS / Regulatory is a great field to work in ... especially for long term job security it's a great skill set to have. No one wants to be on the receiving end of fines or penalties from a government audit. I work with our IH folks all the time in my line of work


----------



## chinarider

Tucson Arizona checking in.  Happy to be part of this thread.  Will chat more at another time


----------



## DCTooTall

chinarider said:


> Tucson Arizona checking in.  Happy to be part of this thread.  Will chat more at another time



 to the group!   Don't forget to hit the bar when you get a chance for a tasty refreshment.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

chinarider said:


> Tucson Arizona checking in.  Happy to be part of this thread.  Will chat more at another time



Welcome! Where about in Tucson? I lived in Tucson for about 8 years and my parents still live out there.


----------



## DCTooTall

Just a general Group announcement.

  If anyone here wins the Lottery tonight,   You will be responsible for ensuring that our Bartender is able to attend the October Meet.

That is all.   We now return you to your regularly scheduled nonsense.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Ended up going on the date anyway and had a really great time   We will be going out again sometime when we can get our schedules coordinated, but we've already discussed that if things work out long term we will take all the kids to Disney together   (he has 2 and I have 3, so that could be quite the trip)



That's great news.  You must have had a great time if you are planning trips to Disney together!  Please keep us posted!  You never know what is going to happen.  And it was only one night out of your life and it might be the the beginning of something fantastic.  Good luck.


I have date tonight too.  My DS turned 8 today so we are going to Dave and Buster's.  I might just beat him at a game or two.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!  TGIF.


----------



## CamoMama

Yay for date night with the kiddos!

Tomorrow is kid #2s 15th birthday. There will be 6 teenagers in my house overnight. I am very afraid.

Just for the record: I don't find science boring _at all_. I adore science (especially if I can make things blow up by applying it, I was deployed with a combat engineer unit), and I believe that the answer to all of life's questions can eventually be found in science, I would be a poor atheist if I didn't. I hate this particular science class. It's redundant and boring and I don't get to make anything explode. I've already got two real science classes under my belt and I'm still unsure why this one is in my degree plan although my advisor assures me that its required.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Thanks for the welcome! 
I've been in and out of a complicated relationship and have been out of it for a while... 
Looking to make some friends on the DIS.

I'll be in Walt Disney World April 26-28 for some job interviews. Will anyone be up for a meet?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Just a general Group announcement.
> 
> If anyone here wins the Lottery tonight,   You will be responsible for ensuring that our Bartender is able to attend the October Meet.
> 
> That is all.   We now return you to your regularly scheduled nonsense.



Amen on that one!  There was apparently 3 winning tickets sold so we'll see what happens. Hope it was one of us! XD


----------



## goofy_joe

chinarider said:


> Tucson Arizona checking in.  Happy to be part of this thread.  Will chat more at another time



I've been to Tucson a couple of times - have you ever been out to the Titan Missile Museum or Sabino Canyon?  Last time I was there, a couple of months ago, we took a nice long drive through the western half of Saguaro National Park.  I love saguaros, and it's neat that the Sonoran Desert is pretty much the only place in the world one can find them.

*pulls up a barstool with everyone else*


----------



## nurse.darcy

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I've been in and out of a complicated relationship and have been out of it for a while...
> Looking to make some friends on the DIS.
> 
> I'll be in Walt Disney World April 26-28 for some job interviews. Will anyone be up for a meet?



I am usually the first one to say yes, but I am down in Clearwater now and won't know my schedule for a bit.  This board tends to be a bit slower on the weekends so give it time and someone will respond. . .


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> Nothing wrong with fostering someone into a creative field. The world needs a balance of creativity and logic. As an engineer, I still shudder at the idea of a world filled only with logic driven nutcases like myself
> 
> EHS / Regulatory is a great field to work in ... especially for long term job security it's a great skill set to have. No one wants to be on the receiving end of fines or penalties from a government audit. I work with our IH folks all the time in my line of work



ok I am floored that someone knew what that was! not that we aren't intelligent bunch but most people give me the deer in headlights look when I say that. other than being the resident Diva, I guess I'm the health and safety manager by default. and if I remember correctly, we got into a discussion on the thread that my expertise came in handy. I guess knowing how to get rid of hazardous waste can be an interesting thing in real life as well as professional. I will say I love my job, I celebrated my 9th anniversary in Feb. in the department so I guess I'm doing something right. and that fact that I work with all men isn't so bad either....and I'm in charge!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Don't forget the 's in the group.   They are Navy related.....sort of.  (Boats....  and they are sometimes chased by the Navy.  )



true indeed, but they never catch us


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok I am floored that someone knew what that was! not that we aren't intelligent bunch but most people give me the deer in headlights look when I say that. other than being the resident Diva, I guess I'm the health and safety manager by default. and if I remember correctly, we got into a discussion on the thread that my expertise came in handy. I guess knowing how to get rid of hazardous waste can be an interesting thing in real life as well as professional. I will say I love my job, I celebrated my 9th anniversary in Feb. in the department so I guess I'm doing something right. and that fact that I work with all men isn't so bad either....and I'm in charge!



You are the Diva (Notice.. THE... not "A")...  of course you are in charge!


  And if my memory serves me correctly,   I think the conversation had to do with how to dispose of a body so that they'll never find it.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> And if my memory serves me correctly,   I think the conversation had to do with how to dispose of a body so that they'll never find it.



Curiosity killed the cat  

What was the best way ?


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Curiosity killed the cat
> 
> What was the best way ?



I don't remember details,   beyond something about a 50gal drum sealed and marked as containing a certain toxic substance that prevents it being unsealed/opened for over 50yrs.


----------



## Sfmarine

Are talking about Hoffa now?...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You are the Diva (Notice.. THE... not "A")...  of course you are in charge!
> 
> 
> And if my memory serves me correctly,   I think the conversation had to do with how to dispose of a body so that they'll never find it.





DCTooTall said:


> I don't remember details,   beyond something about a 50gal drum sealed and marked as containing a certain toxic substance that prevents it being unsealed/opened for over 50yrs.



Ok first, I do not advocate the disposal of bodies other than the natural way...second, DC I believe that particular conversation was at Hershey.  I think it was disposal of something (not a body!)


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Ok first, I do not advocate the disposal of bodies other than the natural way...second, DC I believe that particular conversation was at Hershey.  I think it was disposal of something (not a body!)



No... It was definately a body.   Though you may be right about it being a Hershey conversation.   I think you may have chimed in with another potential way to dump TDB's body besides the "dumping her in a Centralia Coal Mine" suggestion that the  had come up with on our trip to Knoebels.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> No... It was definately a body.   Though you may be right about it being a Hershey conversation.   I think you may have chimed in with another potential way to dump TDB's body besides the "dumping her in a Centralia Coal Mine" suggestion that the  had come up with on our trip to Knoebels.



were we talking about her ex? that might have been the reason the conversation started at Hershey....
at any rate, we probably should start thinking about our local meet up since the summer will soon be upon us....


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> were we talking about her ex? that might have been the reason the conversation started at Hershey....
> at any rate, we probably should start thinking about our local meet up since the summer will soon be upon us....



Don't think it was an Ex conversation.   Probably more like TDB mentioning how the  was joking about killing her and dumping her body when we were in the middle of nowhere going to Knoebels,    and then your pointing out there were much better ways of disposing of the evidence.  

Hershey was too much fun to worry about bringing up Ex's.


Well....   What would you guys like to do this summer?  Hershey again?   or maybe one of the many other parks in this part of the country?


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> were we talking about her ex? that might have been the reason the conversation started at Hershey....
> at any rate, we probably should start thinking about our local meet up since the summer will soon be upon us....



we could do Hershey N knoebels again maybe more people could make it for both parks
 and if we get really lucky maybe even dole whips at knoebels


----------



## DIS_MERI

It's a shame Indiana isn't a little closer to PA, I doubt I'll be able to make any of the DISmeets.  Some friends and I are already planning to go to King's Island at the end of June, so I'm a bit booked up on my ability to hit amusement parks....


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> It's a shame Indiana isn't a little closer to PA, I doubt I'll be able to make any of the DISmeets.  Some friends and I are already planning to go to King's Island at the end of June, so I'm a bit booked up on my ability to hit amusement parks....



TDB, flew in from Texas for the HErsheymeet last year


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Don't think it was an Ex conversation.   Probably more like TDB mentioning how the  was joking about killing her and dumping her body when we were in the middle of nowhere going to Knoebels,    and then your pointing out there were much better ways of disposing of the evidence.
> 
> Hershey was too much fun to worry about bringing up Ex's.
> 
> 
> Well....   What would you guys like to do this summer?  Hershey again?   or maybe one of the many other parks in this part of the country?



we should also do a Ren FAire meet in August or Sept.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> we could do Hershey N knoebels again maybe more people could make it for both parks
> and if we get really lucky maybe even dole whips at knoebels



  Possible.   I'm also open to the idea of going to one of the parks in NJ or the Baltimore/DC/VA area.    There are lots of options in this part of the country that would be pretty easy for anyone here to make a short drive/trip for.

  Any other thoughts?



DIS_MERI said:


> It's a shame Indiana isn't a little closer to PA, I doubt I'll be able to make any of the DISmeets.  Some friends and I are already planning to go to King's Island at the end of June, so I'm a bit booked up on my ability to hit amusement parks....



 You GOTTA Come!!   If you can't make it in October to the big DisMeet,   then you gotta try and make it to the fun regional meet!



MICKEY88 said:


> we should also do a Ren FAire meet in August or Sept.



 I don't have any real problem with that if people want to get together.


----------



## chinarider

checking in to see if anyone on this thread was going to be a WDW June 2nd-8th?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

chinarider said:


> checking in to see if anyone on this thread was going to be a WDW June 2nd-8th?



Just barely!  We're there May 26 - June 4.  So excited!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> No... It was definately a body.   Though you may be right about it being a Hershey conversation.   I think you may have chimed in with another potential way to dump TDB's body besides the "dumping her in a Centralia Coal Mine" suggestion that the  had come up with on our trip to Knoebels.



Sounds vaguely familiar--meaning it probably was Hershey.


----------



## DCTooTall

chinarider said:


> checking in to see if anyone on this thread was going to be a WDW June 2nd-8th?



We've got a few locals (Stitch/Christine) and semi-locals (Including Darcy now since she moved to the beach.   ) around here,    so even if you don't sync up with planned trips,  I'm sure you can find someone to hang out with.  

  I think TDB was planning a trip around that timeframe too... although I don't remember her exact dates.



CoasterAddict said:


> Sounds vaguely familiar--meaning it probably was Hershey.





That reminds me though....  We haven't heard from TDB lately.   I wonder if her class has managed to kill her yet.


----------



## thankudrivethru

Hello new here. Trying to get used to this whole forum thing.I am a single solo flyer and love disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

I love google.  Seriously....  
http://www.bengarvey.com/2012/03/31/list-of-interesting-places-in-8-bit-google-maps/

http://g.co/maps/dts9x






chinarider said:


> checking in to see if anyone on this thread was going to be a WDW June 2nd-8th?





thankudrivethru said:


> Hello new here. Trying to get used to this whole forum thing.I am a single solo flyer and love disney.



btw...

 to the group!      Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> We've got a few locals (Stitch/Christine) and semi-locals (Including Darcy now since she moved to the beach.   ) around here,    so even if you don't sync up with planned trips,  I'm sure you can find someone to hang out with.
> 
> I think TDB was planning a trip around that timeframe too... although I don't remember her exact dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me though....  We haven't heard from TDB lately.   I wonder if her class has managed to kill her yet.



Stop!! you know she would out last her class!! she made it through a weekend with me!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Stop!! you know she would out last her class!! she made it through a weekend with me!



Good point.    But there was also some drinking involved that weekend. (actually...  both those weekends.    )

Ok....   So she's not dead.   Hmmmmm....  So either she's just incredibly busy with school and the rugrat,    or maybe she found someone close to home to spend her little bit of de-compression time with,  so she just doesn't have time for us here in the SSC right now.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Just dropping by to not-so-casually say tomorrow is my 25th b-day....


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Just dropping by to not-so-casually say tomorrow is my 25th b-day....



WOO HOO!! party time!! (not that we need a reason to)
so what are the birthday plans?? and for the record I will be there at the end of the month so I am willing to celebrate your birthday when I get there.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Just dropping by to not-so-casually say tomorrow is my 25th b-day....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Haha. Thanks guys. When will you be there Diva? I actually am gonna go down for a weekend either 19th-22nd. Or 27th-29th. Depending on when I can get off. Being semi-local, I go at least one weekend a month. Lol


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Haha. Thanks guys. When will you be there Diva? I actually am gonna go down for a weekend either 19th-22nd. Or 27th-29th. Depending on when I can get off. Being semi-local, I go at least one weekend a month. Lol



I actually get there 4/27 but I will be with the male bffs that weekend at a body building competition Saturday and Sunday they want to hit the gym in the morning and the park the rest of the day- I actually don't leave until 5/5. 
I can still have an adult beverage in your honor if I don't see you


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Just dropping by to not-so-casually say tomorrow is my 25th b-day....



Happy early birthday, hope you have something great planned!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

I will be at Old Key West Resort 4/26-4/28!! 
I plan on being in Epcot on 4/26 for Flower and Garden and to see Illuminations that evening. 
Anyone going to be there?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> We've got a few locals (Stitch/Christine) and semi-locals (Including Darcy now since she moved to the beach.   ) around here,    so even if you don't sync up with planned trips,  I'm sure you can find someone to hang out with.
> 
> I think TDB was planning a trip around that timeframe too... although I don't remember her exact dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me though....  We haven't heard from TDB lately.   I wonder if her class has managed to kill her yet.



TDB posted a few days ago. The kids haven't killed her yet. . .lol.  As for me, my current work schedule allows me weekends to hook up with people in town but not much else.  At the moment I am on a holding pattern waiting for my son to inform me of his boot camp grad date so I can make filght arrangements, hotel and car rental to see him graduate.  Its very important to him so I refuse to miss it.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> TDB posted a few days ago. The kids haven't killed her yet. . .lol.  As for me, my current work schedule allows me weekends to hook up with people in town but not much else.  At the moment I am on a holding pattern waiting for my son to inform me of his boot camp grad date so I can make filght arrangements, hotel and car rental to see him graduate.  Its very important to him so I refuse to miss it.



   You dirty dirty girl.....  Keeping a BF on the side while hooking up on weekends with people.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You dirty dirty girl.....  Keeping a BF on the side while hooking up on weekends with people.



You know you love that "side" of me. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You know you love that "side" of me. . .lol.








   (I'm not sure there is a "safe" way to respond to this.    )


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> (I'm not sure there is a "safe" way to respond to this.    )



There isn't.  It was designed to get anyone of the male species who decided to respond a bit of "foot in mouth" disease just in case they thought my remark innocent.  A "safe" remark would be predictable. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> There isn't.  It was designed to get anyone of the male species who decided to respond a bit of "foot in mouth" disease just in case they thought my remark innocent.  A "safe" remark would be predictable. . .lol.



Well in that case...


  I TOTALLY love hooking up with you.  It's so much fun to go drinking around the world,  followed by some good Tune Inn Love and a trip to Hoth.

  It's also quite enjoyable when we go over to the Hollywood Hotel and do the ole' Up and Down in their tower.


----------



## taramoz

Just popping in to say that next month I will be going to Disney (yay) and the month after that I will be sailing around the British Virgin Islands!  Two very fun things to make the mundane day to day life more exciting.  Anyone else have some good trips on the horizon?


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say that next month I will be going to Disney (yay) and the month after that I will be sailing around the British Virgin Islands!  Two very fun things to make the mundane day to day life more exciting.  Anyone else have some good trips on the horizon?




I want to play....I will be in Europe for a week in July.  I'm headed to WDW in August and then in September I'm headed to Spain for my birthday.  In October I'm headed back to WDW for the SSC meet up.  That is all I have planned for now.  Your trips sound fantastic.

It has been so slow around here wonder where everyone is?  I guess I will say it.  Happy Hump Day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well in that case...
> 
> 
> I TOTALLY love hooking up with you.  It's so much fun to go drinking around the world,  followed by some good Tune Inn Love and a trip to Hoth.
> 
> It's also quite enjoyable when we go over to the Hollywood Hotel and do the ole' Up and Down in their tower.



Sweet, lets plan on it then. . .A trip to Hoth and a ride on the Hollywood Hotel Service Elevator are definitely in order. (See, it wasn't painful to post that at all.  It was the unknown response that made it painful. . .lol).  I think the best part about October is that I will truly be on a vacation this time.  Since I am living and working in Clearwater, it is necessary to take time off from work.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say that next month I will be going to Disney (yay) and the month after that I will be sailing around the British Virgin Islands!  Two very fun things to make the mundane day to day life more exciting.  Anyone else have some good trips on the horizon?



mmmmmhmmmm....    British Virgins are always a fun time.   


  I'm jealous.  My only trip scheduled for this year is the October meet.   I'm looking to be down there for a week and a half though,   and debating taking the Auto Train down either one or both ways.  I just need to figure out the $$$ side of things first if I'm gonna do the train instead of driving the entire trip. 




ctnurse said:


> I want to play....I will be in Europe for a week in July.  I'm headed to WDW in August and then in September I'm headed to Spain for my birthday.  In October I'm headed back to WDW for the SSC meet up.  That is all I have planned for now.  Your trips sound fantastic.
> 
> It has been so slow around here wonder where everyone is?  I guess I will say it.  Happy Hump Day!



 Hump Days are always fun,     unless of course you aren't getting to hump on hump day.  

As for where everyone is at,   Good question.   Spring Breaks should be getting done with so i would think people might be getting back into having some time to spend with your friends around here.



nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet, lets plan on it then. . .A trip to Hoth and a ride on the Hollywood Hotel Service Elevator are definitely in order. (See, it wasn't painful to post that at all.  It was the unknown response that made it painful. . .lol).  I think the best part about October is that I will truly be on a vacation this time.  Since I am living and working in Clearwater, it is necessary to take time off from work.



At this point,  I'm also thinking I may hit up HHN twice during the trip.  The place is FUN!! and this way I can really enjoy the entire thing including atmostphere instead of feeling like I need to go and see/do everything in a night and end up missing out on some of the more interesting off-the-beaten-track things


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say that next month I will be going to Disney (yay) and the month after that I will be sailing around the British Virgin Islands!  Two very fun things to make the mundane day to day life more exciting.  Anyone else have some good trips on the horizon?



I head down to the mouse the end of the month for my birthday week. I am in need of a vacation so badly...between work and the house and anything else you wish to pile on me...I think they are trying to work on my nerves.
When do you arrive in FL? could it be our trips overlap again?


----------



## taramoz

NJDiva said:


> I head down to the mouse the end of the month for my birthday week. I am in need of a vacation so badly...between work and the house and anything else you wish to pile on me...I think they are trying to work on my nerves.
> When do you arrive in FL? could it be our trips overlap again?



I don't go until the end of May, taking DD8 to celebrate her finishing 2nd grade!  It's gonna be packed though, memorial weekend!

You go have fun, you eserve it girl


----------



## DCTooTall

Since somehow Shoes didn't manage to get all the 's and Diva's out of the shadows and posting,   Let me try this...

http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/04/11/the-disney-dooney-bourke-phenomenon/


Thoughts, opinions, comments?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Alright! Finagled an interview with 2 jobs in Dallas! hahaha. Gotta wait for a date now. Should be sometime in the next month. Look out Dallas people! Your friendly bartender may be headed that way in a few weeks!


----------



## dismem98

bluedevilinaz said:


> Alright! Finagled an interview with 2 jobs in Dallas! hahaha. Gotta wait for a date now. Should be sometime in the next month. Look out Dallas people! Your friendly bartender may be headed that way in a few weeks!




Hey...I'm in Dallas...well a bout 10 minutes north.  Hope it works out!!  the economy is good here so you will like it.

I'll be in WDW the 12th to the 19th.  Can't wait...whooooohooooooo


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> At this point,  I'm also thinking I may hit up HHN twice during the trip.  The place is FUN!! and this way I can really enjoy the entire thing including atmostphere instead of feeling like I need to go and see/do everything in a night and end up missing out on some of the more interesting off-the-beaten-track things



Twice is good.  I will probably make a vacation out of the October trip.  It looks like I may make Clearwater a permanent living space.  Awesome for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey...I'm in Dallas...well a bout 10 minutes north.  Hope it works out!!  the economy is good here so you will like it.
> 
> I'll be in WDW the 12th to the 19th.  Can't wait...whooooohooooooo



Hey girl, I thought you were here longer than 7 days.  For some reason I had my head wrapped around 2 weeks.  Brandon graduates from Boot Camp on May 18 and I will be there for him with bells on.  The previous weekend might be a meet up possibility. . .lol, that will be your first weekend there.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Alright! Finagled an interview with 2 jobs in Dallas! hahaha. Gotta wait for a date now. Should be sometime in the next month. Look out Dallas people! Your friendly bartender may be headed that way in a few weeks!



 Admit it....  You just want to be closer to the Texas 's and increase your ability to go to either coast for a Disney trip.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Twice is good.  I will probably make a vacation out of the October trip.  It looks like I may make Clearwater a permanent living space.  Awesome for me.



I'm jealous.   i'd love to live near the beach.   (One of those warm ones.  Not these cold northern ones.)


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, I thought you were here longer than 7 days.  For some reason I had my head wrapped around 2 weeks.  Brandon graduates from Boot Camp on May 18 and I will be there for him with bells on.  The previous weekend might be a meet up possibility. . .lol, that will be your first weekend there.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had 2 weeks but not in May.  I am off but can only stay for the week   Think Graeme and I might get together the first weekend before he leaves.  Let's plan on that if you can.  So excited for Brandon
> 
> Going to do road trip to you though in August if not sooner.  So jealous you get to leave near the beach...it's my dream one day.


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> Just popping in to say that next month I will be going to Disney (yay) and the month after that I will be sailing around the British Virgin Islands!  Two very fun things to make the mundane day to day life more exciting.  Anyone else have some good trips on the horizon?



Sounds like you have some nice trips planned. The sailing sounds great! Not much for me for a few months, going to Boston in June and maybe Ohio for the AllGood Music Festival in July, also up to Saratoga in July to see Phish.  Two Dis trips planned, September and January, both for the races there.  



NJDiva said:


> I head down to the mouse the end of the month for my birthday week.



Well, that's a great place to spend your birthday!



bluedevilinaz said:


> Alright! Finagled an interview with 2 jobs in Dallas! hahaha. Gotta wait for a date now. Should be sometime in the next month. Look out Dallas people! Your friendly bartender may be headed that way in a few weeks!



Congrats on the interviews, hope something good comes of it!



DCTooTall said:


> I'm jealous.   i'd love to live near the beach.   (One of those warm ones.  Not these cold northern ones.)



Looking forward to some beach time real soon here!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Looking forward to some beach time real soon here!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!



I actually spent monday at the beach!  One good thing about not having a winter is that the beaches are warm for us sooner.  DD8 was learning how to surf!


----------



## NJDiva

dismem98 said:


> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl, I thought you were here longer than 7 days.  For some reason I had my head wrapped around 2 weeks.  Brandon graduates from Boot Camp on May 18 and I will be there for him with bells on.  The previous weekend might be a meet up possibility. . .lol, that will be your first weekend there.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had 2 weeks but not in May.  I am off but can only stay for the week   Think Graeme and I might get together the first weekend before he leaves.  Let's plan on that if you can.  So excited for Brandon
> 
> Going to do road trip to you though in August if not sooner.  So jealous you get to leave near the beach...it's my dream one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme as in our favorite Brit Graeme?? Where has he been hiding or is he just avoiding the Diva.
Click to expand...


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Alright! Finagled an interview with 2 jobs in Dallas! hahaha. Gotta wait for a date now. Should be sometime in the next month. Look out Dallas people! Your friendly bartender may be headed that way in a few weeks!


 
Good Luck!  I really liked Dallas when I visited.  A really fun city, good shopping, eating, and drinking.



nurse.darcy said:


> Twice is good.  I will probably make a vacation out of the October trip.  It looks like I may make Clearwater a permanent living space.  Awesome for me.



It was a great surprise seeing you in December and can't wait to see you in October.   How is the new job?  Being close to the beach is  just an added bonus. 


DCTooTall said:


> Admit it....  You just want to be closer to the Texas 's and increase your ability to go to either coast for a Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.   i'd love to live near the beach.   (One of those warm ones.  Not these cold northern ones.)



 I second that!!  I live 15 minutes from the beach but the water is so cold I can only get my toes in the water in August.  Just another reason to move south....someday!!


Anyone have any plans for the weekend?  I need to clean my house to get ready for next weekend and my son's birthday party.  Tonight I will relax with a glass of wine and get together with a great friend for some laughs.


----------



## dismem98

NJDiva said:


> dismem98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme as in our favorite Brit Graeme?? Where has he been hiding or is he just avoiding the Diva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's alive I think
> 
> Am sure he would love to see you if you'll be at the world in May???
Click to expand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> It was a great surprise seeing you in December and can't wait to see you in October.   How is the new job?  Being close to the beach is  just an added bonus.



It was fun surprising you. . .lol.  I do love the new job. I also love being close to the beach.  Its fun to go there in the evenings after work gets out to just unwind.  Now that the spring breakers are gone I can do that more frequently. The atmosphere is sooooo different here.  I love it.  Very beachy and laid back.

Can't wait to meet up again in October. . .see ya soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm jealous.   i'd love to live near the beach.   (One of those warm ones.  Not these cold northern ones.)



You just have to move then. . .



dismem98 said:


> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl, I thought you were here longer than 7 days.  For some reason I had my head wrapped around 2 weeks.  Brandon graduates from Boot Camp on May 18 and I will be there for him with bells on.  The previous weekend might be a meet up possibility. . .lol, that will be your first weekend there.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wish I had 2 weeks but not in May.  I am off but can only stay for the week   Think Graeme and I might get together the first weekend before he leaves.  Let's plan on that if you can.  So excited for Brandon
> 
> Going to do road trip to you though in August if not sooner.  So jealous you get to leave near the beach...it's my dream one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. . .I can't wait for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ahoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some beach time real soon here!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its great here Augie. . .nice warm beach and great for swimming and kayaking.
> 
> 
> 
> taramoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spent monday at the beach!  One good thing about not having a winter is that the beaches are warm for us sooner.  DD8 was learning how to surf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dismem98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme as in our favorite Brit Graeme?? Where has he been hiding or is he just avoiding the Diva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Ms. Diva. . .our favorite Brit. . .
> 
> 
> 
> dismem98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's alive I think
> 
> Am sure he would love to see you if you'll be at the world in May???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I am to spend all my May weekends in Orlando.  I go to Orlando on the 5th for Tony's soon to be daughter in law's bridal shower, the 12th to meet up with dismem98 and Graeme, the 17th to fly to Chicago to see my son.  Have visitors coming out here Memorial weekend so that is awesome. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Anyone have any plans for the weekend?  I need to clean my house to get ready for next weekend and my son's birthday party.  Tonight I will relax with a glass of wine and get together with a great friend for some laughs.



 I got to watch a couple hockey games on TV  (Heh... Loving the Flyer's kickin the Pen's butts!   )

Beyond that,   it was a matter of flipping my sleep schedule so that I can work an overnight tomorrow.  I was up all last night and working a half day so I can go home and get some sleep this afternoon.    Otherwise I was going to have to work a double (figure 17hrs at least) tomorrow and still be coherent enough to actually get the work done and then be able to give blood at the blood drive.     I figured sleep was the better thing to have.





nurse.darcy said:


> You just have to move then. . .



  Easier said the done.    I have no problems moving.   It's the being able to afford to live after the move that would be the problem.


----------



## NJDiva

dismem98 said:


> NJDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's alive I think
> 
> Am sure he would love to see you if you'll be at the world in May???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's avoiding me, I sent him a PM a while back and he never responded. I actually will not be in the park over either weekend, I have all my week days in the park. if he's there the first week of May I would love to find him...
Click to expand...


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hey everyone! 
How's it going? 
Trying to join into the conversation! 
I'm heading down to WDW in 10 days for some teaching interviews! I'm hoping I get a job!
Good luck to everyone who is interviewing!


----------



## CamoMama

Well, there go my summer trips to Disneyland. I won't be going to the Veteran's Job Expo now. I got back from Afghanistan in December with the National Guard, and some stuff has changed for my unit. My commander is now in charge of the search and extraction team for the California NG emergency services, which is very cool for him, and it will be headquartered at my armory. They had a guy lined up to do a 3 year state active duty tour for the administrative portion, payroll, personnel etc, but yesterday he decided not to take the job. He has done the job before in the US (where I've only done it overseas), but for some reason he backed out. 

As I was leaving drill yesterday my section sergeant had the other guy's application in hand and we talked about him backing out, I said that I wouldn't mind doing it even if it meant that I had to move. My boss turned to my commander and told him that he had another candidate, me, and the CO flipped out. He said he didn't know why they hadn't asked me earlier and that I'd be perfect for it. I'm pretty sure I'll get a promotion with the job, and housing and sustenance allowance. With all of the pay and allowances (not including medical) I'll make almost twice what I'd make starting out anywhere else without a degree already in hand. So I'm taking it. All I have to do is fill out the application (a formality) and take a PT test (you don't take them overseas and I haven't had a chance since we've been back). So barring unforeseen circumstances I could be employed within the next couple of weeks. Yay! I may still be able to do a couple of trips because we accrue 30 days of leave per year, so my AP won't be wasted.

I may still try to go in July as well, I'd have to take 4 days off, but I might have that much accrued by then, I may even still have a little bit on the books. We'll see!


----------



## NJDiva

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Hey everyone!
> How's it going?
> Trying to join into the conversation!
> I'm heading down to WDW in 10 days for some teaching interviews! I'm hoping I get a job!
> Good luck to everyone who is interviewing!



Just realized today that I leave in 10 days as well!! soooooooo can't wait!
good luch with the interviews, how awesome would it be to teach so close to the Mouse!?!!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

NJDiva said:


> Just realized today that I leave in 10 days as well!! soooooooo can't wait!
> good luch with the interviews, how awesome would it be to teach so close to the Mouse!?!!




Thanks! Are you going to be in the parks? I'd love to meet up for an attraction or something if you'll be around! 

I'm REALLY hoping my interviews go well. I'd like to move to Orlando this summer!


----------



## DCTooTall

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Hey everyone!
> How's it going?
> Trying to join into the conversation!
> I'm heading down to WDW in 10 days for some teaching interviews! I'm hoping I get a job!
> Good luck to everyone who is interviewing!



 Consider the Conversation successfully joined!

 to the group!  Feel free to pull up a chair or stool and order up a drink.   The only advice is to stay away from the rum or risk a 's wrath.




CamoMama said:


> Well, there go my summer trips to Disneyland. I won't be going to the Veteran's Job Expo now. I got back from Afghanistan in December with the National Guard, and some stuff has changed for my unit. My commander is now in charge of the search and extraction team for the California NG emergency services, which is very cool for him, and it will be headquartered at my armory. They had a guy lined up to do a 3 year state active duty tour for the administrative portion, payroll, personnel etc, but yesterday he decided not to take the job. He has done the job before in the US (where I've only done it overseas), but for some reason he backed out.
> 
> As I was leaving drill yesterday my section sergeant had the other guy's application in hand and we talked about him backing out, I said that I wouldn't mind doing it even if it meant that I had to move. My boss turned to my commander and told him that he had another candidate, me, and the CO flipped out. He said he didn't know why they hadn't asked me earlier and that I'd be perfect for it. I'm pretty sure I'll get a promotion with the job, and housing and sustenance allowance. With all of the pay and allowances (not including medical) I'll make almost twice what I'd make starting out anywhere else without a degree already in hand. So I'm taking it. All I have to do is fill out the application (a formality) and take a PT test (you don't take them overseas and I haven't had a chance since we've been back). So barring unforeseen circumstances I could be employed within the next couple of weeks. Yay! I may still be able to do a couple of trips because we accrue 30 days of leave per year, so my AP won't be wasted.
> 
> I may still try to go in July as well, I'd have to take 4 days off, but I might have that much accrued by then, I may even still have a little bit on the books. We'll see!





congrats!



NJDiva said:


> Just realized today that I leave in 10 days as well!! soooooooo can't wait!
> good luch with the interviews, how awesome would it be to teach so close to the Mouse!?!!




Lousy....  then you'd never be able to get any work done prepping the classes because you'd always be at the parks.


----------



## NJDiva

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Thanks! Are you going to be in the parks? I'd love to meet up for an attraction or something if you'll be around!
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping my interviews go well. I'd like to move to Orlando this summer!



I don't hit the parks until 4/30, I'll be with my bffs at a bodybuilding competition all day Saturday and some bff bonding on Sunday. how long will you be there?


----------



## CamoMama

NJDiva said:


> Just realized today that I leave in 10 days as well!! soooooooo can't wait!
> good luch with the interviews, how awesome would it be to teach so close to the Mouse!?!!



I am so jealous! I want to go back now too!


----------



## NJDiva

ok, so since it will be my second last night of vacation I decided to be a total geek.
I will be going to see the midnight showing of .......wait for it......The Avengers on May 4th.
I figured since I was down there, why not see it where it will be most appreciated. DC, I know you would so go with me if you were in Orlando...I'll take pictures of the marquee just for you!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> ok, so since it will be my second last night of vacation I decided to be a total geek.
> I will be going to see the midnight showing of .......wait for it......The Avengers on May 4th.
> I figured since I was down there, why not see it where it will be most appreciated. DC, I know you would so go with me if you were in Orlando...I'll take pictures of the marquee just for you!


 
Make sure you hang around for the credits. Like all Marvel movies, they throw the best teases in at the end. I'm not giving any spoilers, but the rumors are pointing to two great reveals ... one mid-credit, and one at the end of the credits.


----------



## ahoff

Know what today is?  It's 420 day!

And it is almost 5 o'clock here.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Easier said the done.    I have no problems moving.   It's the being able to afford to live after the move that would be the problem.



I will say that living in Orlando is not all that.  Since I live in Orlando and don't vacation there, I don't get a group of days off to enjoy visiting with friends. Its different from when I traveled there.

Now I am living in Clearwater beach so I am making Orlando a vacation destination once again. In October when everyone is here I am taking a long weekend and staying close by.  Its only an hour and a half away so I have my car, but I get to stay in a hotel close by. Since Tony will be working for Loews Hotel Group, I will probably be staying on site at Universal (cause their hotels are Loews group), but its close and I have a car. Sweet.  It will be nice to call it a vacation, finally.


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> Make sure you hang around for the credits. Like all Marvel movies, they throw the best teases in at the end. I'm not giving any spoilers, but the rumors are pointing to two great reveals ... one mid-credit, and one at the end of the credits.



I never leave until the credits roll completely...I've seen the best parts of the movie then. I have my Godchildren trained to stay to watch because they know the drill...plus it lets all the other people get out of the parking lot first


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!

I've been at a dance competition all weekend. My dancers are doing great! 

Anyways, I leave on Thursday for Orlando! I'll be in Epcot on Thursday and MK on Friday. I'm staying at OKW renting DVC points. I'm so excited!

If anyone is going to be around, send me a message!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok, so since it will be my second last night of vacation I decided to be a total geek.
> I will be going to see the midnight showing of .......wait for it......The Avengers on May 4th.
> I figured since I was down there, why not see it where it will be most appreciated. DC, I know you would so go with me if you were in Orlando...I'll take pictures of the marquee just for you!



 I'd totally go.   I actually saw Wall-E down at DTD on opening weekend. 



nurse.darcy said:


> I will say that living in Orlando is not all that.  Since I live in Orlando and don't vacation there, I don't get a group of days off to enjoy visiting with friends. Its different from when I traveled there.
> 
> Now I am living in Clearwater beach so I am making Orlando a vacation destination once again. In October when everyone is here I am taking a long weekend and staying close by.  Its only an hour and a half away so I have my car, but I get to stay in a hotel close by. Since Tony will be working for Loews Hotel Group, I will probably be staying on site at Universal (cause their hotels are Loews group), but its close and I have a car. Sweet.  It will be nice to call it a vacation, finally.



That's kinda point of the issue with my being able to afford to live there.   even if I could find a job,    it'd be SOOOOoooo hard to be motivated to go to work.


----------



## erinscreen

Hey people--I haven't been here in a long time. Hope all is well! Just wanted to say hi


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> That's kinda point of the issue with my being able to afford to live there.   even if I could find a job,    it'd be SOOOOoooo hard to be motivated to go to work.



Oh I totally get the argument. Its really hard when you have friends in town and you can't get out of work.


----------



## nurse.darcy

erinscreen said:


> Hey people--I haven't been here in a long time. Hope all is well! Just wanted to say hi



Welcome back. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all! Just thought I'd check in and report on the new guy   Things are going really well, so I'm glad I took the chance and went ahead and met him.  We actually went and visited his church yesterday, and had lunch with his parents.  Our kids get along really well, we might even go on a date that doesn't have at least 4 of the 5 of them along some day   Actually, we are planning on going to King's Island with just his kids (well, and a dozen of my friends, just not my kids) for a Christian music event at the end of June, which may be the closest I get to Disney for a while since I have to put a new timing belt on my car   Trying to contain my jealousy over those visiting the World (or the Land) soon, hope you all have a wonderful time


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all! Just thought I'd check in and report on the new guy   Things are going really well, so I'm glad I took the chance and went ahead and met him.  We actually went and visited his church yesterday, and had lunch with his parents.  Our kids get along really well, we might even go on a date that doesn't have at least 4 of the 5 of them along some day   Actually, we are planning on going to King's Island with just his kids (well, and a dozen of my friends, just not my kids) for a Christian music event at the end of June, which may be the closest I get to Disney for a while since I have to put a new timing belt on my car   Trying to contain my jealousy over those visiting the World (or the Land) soon, hope you all have a wonderful time



I am so glad to hear it is going well!  Nice to take a chance and find something good...  I watched a special on travel channel the other night about roller coasters, The Beast from King's Island was one of the ones featured, oh boy the memories, I never rode it, I was just a toddler, but I watched my big sister ride and had dreams of it.  My Mammy and Pappy (grandparents) lived near the park, what wonderful memories!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> I am so glad to hear it is going well!  Nice to take a chance and find something good...  I watched a special on travel channel the other night about roller coasters, The Beast from King's Island was one of the ones featured, oh boy the memories, I never rode it, I was just a toddler, but I watched my big sister ride and had dreams of it.  My Mammy and Pappy (grandparents) lived near the park, what wonderful memories!!!



Totally not related to the quote, but I just noticed we have similar tickers!  I'm always wishing time away when we're waiting for a trip, but now it's going too fast!!  I need it to slow just a bit so I can get all our pre-trip prep done!!

Where are you staying?


----------



## taramoz

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Totally not related to the quote, but I just noticed we have similar tickers!  I'm always wishing time away when we're waiting for a trip, but now it's going too fast!!  I need it to slow just a bit so I can get all our pre-trip prep done!!
> 
> Where are you staying?



Hey!  My DD8 and I are going, staying at Saratoga, how about you?


----------



## DCTooTall

erinscreen said:


> Hey people--I haven't been here in a long time. Hope all is well! Just wanted to say hi







DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all! Just thought I'd check in and report on the new guy   Things are going really well, so I'm glad I took the chance and went ahead and met him.  We actually went and visited his church yesterday, and had lunch with his parents.  Our kids get along really well, we might even go on a date that doesn't have at least 4 of the 5 of them along some day   Actually, we are planning on going to King's Island with just his kids (well, and a dozen of my friends, just not my kids) for a Christian music event at the end of June, which may be the closest I get to Disney for a while since I have to put a new timing belt on my car   Trying to contain my jealousy over those visiting the World (or the Land) soon, hope you all have a wonderful time



Gratz on the guy...

 and I TOTALLY understand the feelings about the car.   My back brake seized over the weekend and it's costing me about $600 to get it fixed.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well between being put on a new program at work which works me 6 days a week and having issues logging in since the server change I'm back! haha. Hope all is well. I'm going to DL on Sunday with my DF and my parental units to celebrate their anniversary. Not much else is new in my neck of the woods. Hope ya'll are doing well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all! Just thought I'd check in and report on the new guy   Things are going really well, so I'm glad I took the chance and went ahead and met him.  We actually went and visited his church yesterday, and had lunch with his parents.  Our kids get along really well, we might even go on a date that doesn't have at least 4 of the 5 of them along some day   Actually, we are planning on going to King's Island with just his kids (well, and a dozen of my friends, just not my kids) for a Christian music event at the end of June, which may be the closest I get to Disney for a while since I have to put a new timing belt on my car   Trying to contain my jealousy over those visiting the World (or the Land) soon, hope you all have a wonderful time



Glad to hear your chance-taking is turning out like mine has.  Yay.  Hope it keeps moving forward.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Gratz on the guy...
> 
> and I TOTALLY understand the feelings about the car.   My back brake seized over the weekend and it's costing me about $600 to get it fixed.



ouch, that's expensive for brakes..

I thought my bill was bad today when I picked it up, I just got a new radiator, starter, timing belt , water pump, pulley, tensioner,,new hoses.. and coolant that cost almost 25 bucks a gallon...  total bill 1000

but now the Black Pearl is ready to sail to Florida


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> Hey!  My DD8 and I are going, staying at Saratoga, how about you?



We're doing a three-split!   We'll be at AKL May 26-28, SoG May 28-30 and BC May 30-June 4.  So excited!!  

We're doing one day in each park (Salute tickets are only four days) and a day or two in each water park and hitting DQ for the first time.  Maybe we'll run into each other somewhere!


----------



## Stupeo

Hi guys from Perth, Australia

Nothing happening here still looking for Bella 

Roll on September for my week at Disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> ouch, that's expensive for brakes..
> 
> I thought my bill was bad today when I picked it up, I just got a new radiator, starter, timing belt , water pump, pulley, tensioner,,new hoses.. and coolant that cost almost 25 bucks a gallon...  total bill 1000
> 
> but now the Black Pearl is ready to sail to Florida



Total cost when I picked it up was around $561....  New rear brake caliper,  new rear pads, and machining the rotor.    Bright side is that my extended warranty covered about $260 of it,   so my out of pocket was only $303.




Stupeo said:


> Hi guys from Perth, Australia
> 
> Nothing happening here still looking for Bella
> 
> Roll on September for my week at Disney.



 to the group!  Now that our bartender has returned,   feel free to pull up a stool and order up a drink!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Hi everyone,

I've lurked a few times, but never did actually say hi.  Thought I'd actually do that today.  So hi from the smallest province in Canada.


----------



## kates904

Hi all New to the board (well I had an old account but cant find the info so starting over). I'm taking my two babies this weekend Nice to "meet" you all


----------



## DefLepard

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've lurked a few times, but never did actually say hi.  Thought I'd actually do that today.  So hi from the smallest province in Canada.



I think of Avonlea, since I see you are from Prince Edward Island, Canada

HI


----------



## katwisc

Hello from Chicago!

Been a while since I played here but pulled something running today so I've been laying around tonight.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

DefLepard said:


> I think of Avonlea, since I see you are from Prince Edward Island, Canada
> 
> HI



Good eye!    Yep, Anne/Sarah Stanley and company were all "from" PEI.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've lurked a few times, but never did actually say hi.  Thought I'd actually do that today.  So hi from the smallest province in Canada.





kates904 said:


> Hi all New to the board (well I had an old account but cant find the info so starting over). I'm taking my two babies this weekend Nice to "meet" you all





katwisc said:


> Hello from Chicago!
> 
> Been a while since I played here but pulled something running today so I've been laying around tonight.



 everyone to the group!   We love having new people join us.   Sorry for the relative quiet of the group lately,   but feel free to pull up  a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and hop right in and make yourself at home!


----------



## xnascar2x

Checking in from Chicago, with my red solo cup in my hand!


----------



## taramoz

So disappointed...


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> So disappointed...



I hope everything is ok!!!!


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all! Just thought I'd check in and report on the new guy   Things are going really well, so I'm glad I took the chance and went ahead and met him.  We actually went and visited his church yesterday, and had lunch with his parents.  Our kids get along really well, we might even go on a date that doesn't have at least 4 of the 5 of them along some day   Actually, we are planning on going to King's Island with just his kids (well, and a dozen of my friends, just not my kids) for a Christian music event at the end of June, which may be the closest I get to Disney for a while since I have to put a new timing belt on my car   Trying to contain my jealousy over those visiting the World (or the Land) soon, hope you all have a wonderful time



Sounds like Everything is falling into place.  You never know what can happen when you take a chance.  Please keep us posted!


Stupeo said:


> Hi guys from Perth, Australia
> 
> Nothing happening here still looking for Bella
> 
> Roll on September for my week at Disney.





DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've lurked a few times, but never did actually say hi.  Thought I'd actually do that today.  So hi from the smallest province in Canada.





kates904 said:


> Hi all New to the board (well I had an old account but cant find the info so starting over). I'm taking my two babies this weekend Nice to "meet" you all





katwisc said:


> Hello from Chicago!
> 
> Been a while since I played here but pulled something running today so I've been laying around tonight.




Welcome to all the newbies!!  DC is right it has been quiet but stick around it is pretty fun around here.  There are lots of great people on this thread.


DCTooTall said:


> everyone to the group!   We love having new people join us.   Sorry for the relative quiet of the group lately,   but feel free to pull up  a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and hop right in and make yourself at home!



It has been quiet.  I have been lurking but have been very busy.  I haven't even posted on FB.


xnascar2x said:


> Checking in from Chicago, with my red solo cup in my hand!




Love those red party cups.


TGIF!!! 

Any plans for the weekend?  I had a busy but fantastic weekend last weekend.  We had my DS 8th birthday party.   I had an out of town guest so we didn't get much sleep between the party and the night out at the casino.  It also has been very cold, ice cube cold, not the way it is suppose to be in April.  Baseball has also started so I will be sitting outside tomorrow freezing.  I might go shopping, for those that have been around a while know I have a thing for shoes.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> Any plans for the weekend?  I had a busy but fantastic weekend last weekend.  We had my DS 8th birthday party.   I had an out of town guest so we didn't get much sleep between the party and the night out at the casino.  It also has been very cold, ice cube cold, not the way it is suppose to be in April.  Baseball has also started so I will be sitting outside tomorrow freezing.  I might go shopping, for those that have been around a while know I have a thing for shoes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!




I'm headed to DL with my DF and my parents. DF and I will be there Saturday by ourselves and Sunday with my Parents. Should be a great weekend


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm headed to DL with my DF and my parents. DF and I will be there Saturday by ourselves and Sunday with my Parents. Should be a great weekend



Sounds fantastic!  I have never been to DL.  I have heard its a lot of fun and it on the list.  Someday we will get there.  How are wedding plans coming?


----------



## gis

I've got a couple of plans for this weekend:  First and foremost, I'll be heading to Disneyland on Saturday to catch as much fun stuff as I can.  I have reservations at Ariel's Grotto so that I can go see World of Color afterwards.  Sunday I've got an auction I'm attending in Beverly Hills (no, it's not some fancy auction so that I can spend millions on a silver spoon to suck on.. it's more of an auction/meet and greet for a local gem and mineral group).

That's me!  I don't know that I've posted here, but I enjoy reading what fun happens.  I also have a pretty high possibility of being a solo DL traveler.


----------



## TampaRobert

Hello Everyone - 

I signed up on Disboard to find other single/single parent travelers for the cruise I'm taking in June with my daughter (Disney Dream, June 15-20th), but saw this thread and thought I should say hi...

So hi


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I thought I'd killed the thread...  Glad to see it's just been slow!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> So disappointed...



what's wrong princess


----------



## TheBigE

Hi All,

Anything happening on Saturday?   Weather is nice in the mid 70s and played a round of golf today.

Catching up on Revenge TV Show this weekend.

I will be around today pouring drinks if anyone is interested.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> what's wrong princess



Better now, thanks for asking!  Life sometimes just throws in extra non-fun stuff!  I am looking forward to my 5K for the March of Dimes tomorrow morning.  Had a fun night out with my girls last night and chilling a bit tonight.

Anyone else around?


----------



## taramoz

OMG, just noticed my ticker and got excited!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, there used to be a chat room for live chat with Disney singles.  Is there still something like that?


----------



## TekMickey

Just stopping in to say hi.  Haven't been on since last summer it seems.  Good to see everyone is still here and doing Ok.

Headed back down first week of June again.  Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## ctnurse

I thought l would stop by and say hello.  I am home today with a sick child. He seemed much sicker this am. He is out of bed flying his RC helicopter now. I am taking advantage of the time by trying to plan my August trip.  I really should look at the SSC October trip too.  I'm really looking forward to both trips.


----------



## DCTooTall

xnascar2x said:


> Checking in from Chicago, with my red solo cup in my hand!



 to the group!  

And this is a high class joint.   We don't use Red Solo's....

....You get those clear cups with mostly ice and only a little bit of liquid.

  (And I guess slightly larger clear cups for you beer drinkers)





taramoz said:


> So disappointed...










ctnurse said:


> It has been quiet.  I have been lurking but have been very busy.  I haven't even posted on FB.



I haven't even logged into Facebook in a few months.   One of these days I need to get back over there to click the "delete profile" button.





ctnurse said:


> Any plans for the weekend?  I had a busy but fantastic weekend last weekend.  We had my DS 8th birthday party.   I had an out of town guest so we didn't get much sleep between the party and the night out at the casino.  It also has been very cold, ice cube cold, not the way it is suppose to be in April.  Baseball has also started so I will be sitting outside tomorrow freezing.  I might go shopping, for those that have been around a while know I have a thing for shoes.



 My weekend was pretty dull....  which i enjoyed.  

  I got to watch the Flyer's kick *** again.....you know...  once they woke up from their week off.

  And then THIS weekend I'm gonna be hitting up the Faery Fest and then The Avengers in IMAX.   




TampaRobert said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> I signed up on Disboard to find other single/single parent travelers for the cruise I'm taking in June with my daughter (Disney Dream, June 15-20th), but saw this thread and thought I should say hi...
> 
> So hi



  HI!!


 to the group!   



DisneyFreak06 said:


> I thought I'd killed the thread...  Glad to see it's just been slow!



  Nope... it's just mostly Dead.    It'll get better.



We actually tend to go thru phases here.   We'll have a slow period,    followed by a sudden rash of multi-page days.    I have a feeling that we'll see things pick up here in a bit once our Teachers are done with school for the year.



taramoz said:


> Better now, thanks for asking!  Life sometimes just throws in extra non-fun stuff!  I am looking forward to my 5K for the March of Dimes tomorrow morning.  Had a fun night out with my girls last night and chilling a bit tonight.
> 
> Anyone else around?



  Glad to hear that whatever upset you has gotten better.  



taramoz said:


> OMG, just noticed my ticker and got excited!!!!



  That usually does the trick!  

Hmmm....  Guess I should probably get around to throwing one together for the October trip...



TekMickey said:


> Just stopping in to say hi.  Haven't been on since last summer it seems.  Good to see everyone is still here and doing Ok.
> 
> Headed back down first week of June again.  Hope everyone has a great week.



 back!    I think I remember some people mentioning they were gonna be down around the same time this year.



ctnurse said:


> I thought l would stop by and say hello.  I am home today with a sick child. He seemed much sicker this am. He is out of bed flying his RC helicopter now. I am taking advantage of the time by trying to plan my August trip.  I really should look at the SSC October trip too.  I'm really looking forward to both trips.




I really should start saving some more $$$ for the October trip.   Somehow something always seems to come up every month to blow the money I was planning on stashing away.



OHH!!!   Soooo.... We are approaching the summer...  Anybody have any ideas/preferences/desires/suggestions for our Regional Meet?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1And then THIS weekend I'm gonna be hitting up the Faery Fest
> 
> 2 OHH!!!   Soooo.... We are approaching the summer...  Anybody have any ideas/preferences/desires/suggestions for our Regional Meet?



1.I'll be hitting faery fest Saturday, when are you going
2. I vote for another knoebels hershey weekend, if no one has any better ideas, maybe more people can make it this year


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.I'll be hitting faery fest Saturday, when are you going
> 2. I vote for another knoebels hershey weekend, if no one has any better ideas, maybe more people can make it this year



I'll probably be going on Saturday.   Not sure entirely when i'll get there though.

  I'll make sure i keep an eye out for the hooper's though since I know you'll likely be close by.  


Not sure how many days I'd be able to take off since I'm planning a full 1.5 weeks in Florida in October.   That might limit my ability to do Knoebels AND Hershey.


----------



## ahoff

When would the Hershey meet take place?  I have a lot of weekends already planned in July and August.  One of the July weekends is a trip to Ohio for All Good, with a possible side trip to Cedar Point before.  And two Phish shows the first week.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> When would the Hershey meet take place?  I have a lot of weekends already planned in July and August.  One of the July weekends is a trip to Ohio for All Good, with a possible side trip to Cedar Point before.  And two Phish shows the first week.



Not sure.   That's one of the reasons for the post.   We still need to figure out when/where to do the East Coast Regional meet.


----------



## MICKEY88

Pa ren faire is another possibilty for a meet 
Its actually starting one week earlier in august this year


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Pa ren faire is another possibilty for a meet
> Its actually starting one week earlier in august this year



Maybe.   I know the Diva is currently at Disney (She's taunting me with Dole Whip texts!)....  so I'd expect her to chime in when she gets back.

What about you other East Coaster's (And I guess I should also include Texas and other central US peeps who'd like to attend...)?     Any preferences on WHEN to do the regional meet this summer?    Or ideas on what you'd like to do?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Anyone interested in a west coast meet? I got my AP last weekend so I'm itching to use it again! haha. 

Oh, and DC, I enjoyed a Dole Whip this weekend ;-)


----------



## gis

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone interested in a west coast meet? I got my AP last weekend so I'm itching to use it again! haha.
> 
> Oh, and DC, I enjoyed a Dole Whip this weekend ;-)



I'd be up for a west coast meet sometime.  Probably not in June though..


----------



## taramoz

gis said:


> I'd be up for a west coast meet sometime.  Probably not in June though..



I am completely out of vacation time sadly, somehow I went from starting the year with almost no plans to having 2 (possibly 3) planned Disney trips, a ski/Denver trip, a trip to the Virgin Islands, and a cruise.


----------



## erinscreen

I am going to WDW June 1. I want to go to Comic Con but I don't think I can handle two trips this summer with another solo trip in October. I hate money.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

gis said:


> I'd be up for a west coast meet sometime.  Probably not in June though..



Definitely not June  probably not July or August. Summer is too hot/crowded for my liking. haha. Thinking maybe September if anyone would be interested. 



taramoz said:


> I am completely out of vacation time sadly, somehow I went from starting the year with almost no plans to having 2 (possibly 3) planned Disney trips, a ski/Denver trip, a trip to the Virgin Islands, and a cruise.



Wow! Wish I could afford to travel like that!


----------



## DefLepard

erinscreen said:


> I hate money.



May I have all the money you 'hate' transferred to my account 

Even the small bills you feel bitter towards, I will gladly take off your hands


----------



## erinscreen

DefLepard said:


> May I have all the money you 'hate' transferred to my account
> 
> Even the small bills you feel bitter towards, I will gladly take off your hands



Ok ok, fair enough


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I am completely out of vacation time sadly, somehow I went from starting the year with almost no plans to having 2 (possibly 3) planned Disney trips, a ski/Denver trip, a trip to the Virgin Islands, and a cruise.



You suck....



erinscreen said:


> I am going to WDW June 1. I want to go to Comic Con but I don't think I can handle two trips this summer with another solo trip in October. I hate money.




I love money.... i can never seem to get enough of it though.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am completely out of vacation time sadly, somehow I went from starting the year with almost no plans to having 2 (possibly 3) planned Disney trips, a ski/Denver trip, a trip to the Virgin Islands, and a cruise.



you didn't save any time to come to the east coast meet..???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you didn't save any time to come to the east coast meet..???



Maybe if you ask nicely she'll think about flying in Friday night after work and back in time for work on Monday.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe.   I know the Diva is currently at Disney (She's taunting me with Dole Whip texts!)....  so I'd expect her to chime in when she gets back.
> 
> What about you other East Coaster's (And I guess I should also include Texas and other central US peeps who'd like to attend...)?     Any preferences on WHEN to do the regional meet this summer?    Or ideas on what you'd like to do?



I'm here!! As for taunting you....I was just thinking about my PA men and wanted to share with you


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone.  Hugs to all.  Sorry I haven't been here in a few days.  Its been smiles for life the past few days, however, I now have to probably fight a rehire battle. Not one I am looking forward to.  Didn't know it was coming. If the issues come up I am moving back to Las Vegas and taking my old job.  Its life and the way it works.

On another note, I will be in Orlando this Saturday to attend a bridal shower. Talk to you all later.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I'm here!! As for taunting you....I was just thinking about my PA men and wanted to share with you



  Sooooo....

  Opinions or thoughts on the East Coast meet?



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  Hugs to all.  Sorry I haven't been here in a few days.  Its been smiles for life the past few days, however, I now have to probably fight a rehire battle. Not one I am looking forward to.  Didn't know it was coming. If the issues come up I am moving back to Las Vegas and taking my old job.  Its life and the way it works.
> 
> On another note, I will be in Orlando this Saturday to attend a bridal shower. Talk to you all later.



Ugh...

Good luck!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I'll probably be going on Saturday.   Not sure entirely when i'll get there though.
> 
> I'll make sure i keep an eye out for the hooper's though since I know you'll likely be close by.
> 
> 
> Not sure how many days I'd be able to take off since I'm planning a full 1.5 weeks in Florida in October.   That might limit my ability to do Knoebels AND Hershey.




Nice a week and 1/2 in Florida.  I am hoping to get there for 4 or 5 days.



taramoz said:


> I am completely out of vacation time sadly, somehow I went from starting the year with almost no plans to having 2 (possibly 3) planned Disney trips, a ski/Denver trip, a trip to the Virgin Islands, and a cruise.




All sound fantastic.  Is one of those trips to WDW planned for October?  Would love to meet you.


nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  Hugs to all.  Sorry I haven't been here in a few days.  Its been smiles for life the past few days, however, I now have to probably fight a rehire battle. Not one I am looking forward to.  Didn't know it was coming. If the issues come up I am moving back to Las Vegas and taking my old job.  Its life and the way it works.
> 
> On another note, I will be in Orlando this Saturday to attend a bridal shower. Talk to you all later.



I will send you a FB message tomorrow.   Hugs to you! Enjoy the shower!


What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I was invited to an out of town Cinco de Mayo party, unfortunately I can't attend so will be celebrating closer to home!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's Mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York.
This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico.But as we know, the great ...ship did not make it to New York. The ship hit an iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost.
The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning,which they still observe to this day. The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course,as:

Sinko de Mayo.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> !
> 
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?



I'm going to Spoutwod farms tomorrow to the Faerie Festival, I'll be shooting faeries all day


----------



## DisneyFreak06

MICKEY88 said:


> Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's Mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York.
> This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico.But as we know, the great ...ship did not make it to New York. The ship hit an iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost.
> The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning,which they still observe to this day. The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course,as:
> 
> Sinko de Mayo.



Oh my gosh!  That was awesome!  I totally thought you were serious until I got to the Sinko de Mayo!!!!    I honestly have no idea what the 5th of May means to the Hispanic community, to me it just means my mother's birthday!  I'm assuming it has something to do with Saints or with the Church originally.


----------



## erinscreen

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I honestly have no idea what the 5th of May means to the Hispanic community, to me it just means my mother's birthday!  I'm assuming it has something to do with Saints or with the Church originally.



It celebrates the success to a Mexican battle (Battle of Puebla). I would say probably the closest relative to a celebration like this would be Bastille Day--although that was a little more independence. It is basically a day to celebrate Mexican heritage.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

erinscreen said:


> It celebrates the success to a Mexican battle (Battle of Puebla). I would say probably the closest relative to a celebration like this would be Bastille Day--although that was a little more independence. It is basically a day to celebrate Mexican heritage.



Oh! I was way off then.  Thanks for clearing that up for.  I'm familiar with Bastille Day (I'm a French teacher )


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Just popping in again after being away too long.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> All sound fantastic.  Is one of those trips to WDW planned for October?  Would love to meet you.
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I was invited to an out of town Cinco de Mayo party, unfortunately I can't attend so will be celebrating closer to home!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I am the "planner" for October, so I will definitely be there!

My DD8's theater group had the production of Drowsy Chaperone tonight, another tomorrow, was a great show, really enjoyed it!!  That is my weekend, then next weekend DD8 takes her first communion at church, so proud of her, then off to the beach for mothers day.  Then it's almost Disney time, so so so excited!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I am the "planner" for October, so I will definitely be there!
> 
> My DD8's theater group had the production of Drowsy Chaperone tonight, another tomorrow, was a great show, really enjoyed it!!  That is my weekend, then next weekend DD8 takes her first communion at church, so proud of her, then off to the beach for mothers day.  Then it's almost Disney time, so so so excited!



That's  great.  I know there are several of us going.  It's going to be a lot of fun.
You have a busy month planned.  Congrats to DD on her production and First Communation and Happy Mother's Day to you.


----------



## stitch1986

howdy everyone!! hope everyone had a good weekend? Mine is ok just been having drama with a guy but now that I am done with the drama, I will be back to normalish lol
 I have achieved my first goal weight to be under 200  and as well as lost 50 lbs also 
 I hope everyone has a good week


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I so need to go down to Disney. Been like 2 months. WAAAAY to long. Lol

Has anybody seen The Avengers? FANTASTIC movie


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Nice a week and 1/2 in Florida.  I am hoping to get there for 4 or 5 days.
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I was invited to an out of town Cinco de Mayo party, unfortunately I can't attend so will be celebrating closer to home!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!



  My Weekend I spent at the Faerie Festival on Saturday....  and then yesterday was pretty lazy for the most part with going to see Avengers in the evening.

And for the record....  You Don't realize how nice Scarlet Johansen's *** is until you see it in a skin-tight body suit directly in front of you while sitting first row of an imax theater.   



stitch1986 said:


> howdy everyone!! hope everyone had a good weekend? Mine is ok just been having drama with a guy but now that I am done with the drama, I will be back to normalish lol
> I have achieved my first goal weight to be under 200  and as well as lost 50 lbs also
> I hope everyone has a good week



  Hurray for ending guy drama!  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I so need to go down to Disney. Been like 2 months. WAAAAY to long. Lol
> 
> Has anybody seen The Avengers? FANTASTIC movie



Saw it last night.   AMAZING!      I loved the movie.  Joss Whedon truly has a gift.


----------



## NJDiva

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I so need to go down to Disney. Been like 2 months. WAAAAY to long. Lol
> 
> Has anybody seen The Avengers? FANTASTIC movie



I saw the midnight show in DTD, OMG IT WAS AWESOME!!! the theatre was packed and full of energy so that made it even better!
see you should have come down to hang with me while I was down there...


----------



## scauzilloc1121

Hi all.  Hope everyone's week is going good.  Me, I'm craving a quick Disney trip but it looks like it won't happen until next week some time.  I'm on the wait list for this weekend at Animal Kingdom Lodge for my DVC for the 19th but no matter if I get it or not I am heading over there.  Hoping to meet some interesting Disney lovers there!


----------



## wdwgirl03

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I so need to go down to Disney. Been like 2 months. WAAAAY to long. Lol



haha, that's how I feel and I was there just a month ago.  Atleast you live in Florida.


----------



## dismem98

I was hoping to meet up with Darcy this net week while I'm at Disney but noooooo.....she had to go and move.  LOL  

No I know she has to go see Brandon graduate from boot camp so it's all good.

Looking forward to spending quality time with my kids the next 10 days


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> I am the "planner" for October, so I will definitely be there!
> 
> My DD8's theater group had the production of Drowsy Chaperone tonight, another tomorrow, was a great show, really enjoyed it!!  That is my weekend, then next weekend DD8 takes her first communion at church, so proud of her, then off to the beach for mothers day.  Then it's almost Disney time, so so so excited!



This trip has really snuck up on me!  I'm a teacher, so I've been getting ready for the end of school (the day before we leave), and I guess I just didn't realize how close it was!!  DS has his birthday party on Saturday, then I'm in total WDW brain mode to get ready!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I found this video hilarious! For those of you who are easily offended please do NOT watch it. Foamy the Squirrel puts the fight over Gay Marriage into perspective. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9KLMYaF_Xa8


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I found this video hilarious! For those of you who are easily offended please do NOT watch it. Foamy the Squirrel puts the fight over Gay Marriage into perspective. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9KLMYaF_Xa8



I love Foamy.  I'm glad to see he's still around.


----------



## taramoz

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> This trip has really snuck up on me!  I'm a teacher, so I've been getting ready for the end of school (the day before we leave), and I guess I just didn't realize how close it was!!  DS has his birthday party on Saturday, then I'm in total WDW brain mode to get ready!!



2 weeks from now it will be the night before I leave, so excited!  I am in the stalk the websites mode!!!!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> I saw the midnight show in DTD, OMG IT WAS AWESOME!!! the theatre was packed and full of energy so that made it even better!
> see you should have come down to hang with me while I was down there...



How was your trip?  Besides the movie what else did you do?  Are you planning to come down for the Oct meet?



dismem98 said:


> I was hoping to meet up with Darcy this net week while I'm at Disney but noooooo.....she had to go and move.  LOL
> 
> No I know she has to go see Brandon graduate from boot camp so it's all good.
> 
> Looking forward to spending quality time with my kids the next 10 days



Have fun.  We will be there again in August.  Will you be there again ?



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> This trip has really snuck up on me!  I'm a teacher, so I've been getting ready for the end of school (the day before we leave), and I guess I just didn't realize how close it was!!  DS has his birthday party on Saturday, then I'm in total WDW brain mode to get ready!!



Have a great time.  It is strange to hear about being almost done with school since we don't finish until the middle of June.


----------



## taramoz

What are your plans for lodging?  Would anyone want to go in with me on renting DVC points for a 1BDR, they are good size and there is a separate bedroom and a nice size pull out in the living room so we could work out the space.  If we have 3 of us going in together we could do the 2BDR.  I was planning a friday-sunday(OCT 12-14) stay, but can be flexible, I want to book soon because rentals are hard to book when you get too close.

Let me know if you are interested, I rent points all the time and am totally comfortable taking the lead on it. 

PM me if you don't want to post to the larger group, just wanting to have my plans locked down, looking forward to the meet!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ctnurse said:


> Have a great time.  It is strange to hear about being almost done with school since we don't finish until the middle of June.



Oh, school in mid-June here would be awful!!  Last year by that time, we already had triple digit temps almost daily.  To have to go to school during that?!?  

I imagine you all start later than we do, though.  We're back the third week of August.  Hoping our district adopts year round school, though!!  Would work so much better with our WDW schedule.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> What are your plans for lodging?  Would anyone want to go in with me on renting DVC points for a 1BDR, they are good size and there is a separate bedroom and a nice size pull out in the living room so we could work out the space.  If we have 3 of us going in together we could do the 2BDR.  I was planning a friday-sunday(OCT 12-14) stay, but can be flexible, I want to book soon because rentals are hard to book when you get too close.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, I rent points all the time and am totally comfortable taking the lead on it.
> 
> PM me if you don't want to post to the larger group, just wanting to have my plans locked down, looking forward to the meet!



I've already got my room at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek locked down.   Sorry.  

  What about TBD?   She hasn't been around here lately,   but have you talked to her?   Might be something she'd be interested in doing.  (although... I wonder what the danger would be of putting the Texas 's together would be.)


----------



## DisneyFreak06

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Oh, school in mid-June here would be awful!!  Last year by that time, we already had triple digit temps almost daily.  To have to go to school during that?!?
> 
> I imagine you all start later than we do, though.  We're back the third week of August.  Hoping our district adopts year round school, though!!  Would work so much better with our WDW schedule.



Hmmmm.... I never thought I'd like year round school... but for Disney trips, it might work better!   I'm a teacher too, so travelling to Disney happens in the summer or during our March Break. Our summer is always July and August. Teachers are done June 30th (or the 29th if the 30th is a Saturday) and we always go back the Tuesday after Labor Day, unless it's late and we go back the Thursday before.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Hmmmm.... I never thought I'd like year round school... but for Disney trips, it might work better!   I'm a teacher too, so travelling to Disney happens in the summer or during our March Break. Our summer is always July and August. Teachers are done June 30th (or the 29th if the 30th is a Saturday) and we always go back the Tuesday after Labor Day, unless it's late and we go back the Thursday before.



The schedule our district is considering (a neighboring district switched this school year) isn't technically year round.  They still get about six weeks for summer, three weeks for Christmas, one week fall break, two week spring break and maybe a week at Thanksgiving?  I could definitely get on board with that!!  Especially the week long fall break!!  We have two or three days now, and we're not really supposed to take off the days before the break, but somehow I managed to get sick last year and head to WDW.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> The schedule our district is considering (a neighboring district switched this school year) isn't technically year round.  They still get about six weeks for summer, three weeks for Christmas, one week fall break, two week spring break and maybe a week at Thanksgiving?  I could definitely get on board with that!!  Especially the week long fall break!!  We have two or three days now, and we're not really supposed to take off the days before the break, but somehow I managed to get sick last year and head to WDW.



That does sound nice! We get two weeks at Christmas, one week in March, a few days off through the year for holidays (a day here or there), about 9 weeks for summer, not quite, and that's basically it.  That does sound lovely for travelling. Teaching is a wonderful profession, but sometimes limits my Disney fixes!


----------



## scauzilloc1121

I work at a year round school here in Florida and we start in July after the 4th.  We go for eight weeks then have 3 weeks off.  During christmas we get two and a half weeks off, then in March we get another 3 weeks off.  For the summer we get 4 1/2 weeks off.  I love the schedule it is the best.  Gives me a lot of time throughout the year for Disney.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DisneyFreak06 said:


> That does sound nice! We get two weeks at Christmas, one week in March, a few days off through the year for holidays (a day here or there), about 9 weeks for summer, not quite, and that's basically it.  That does sound lovely for travelling. Teaching is a wonderful profession, but sometimes limits my Disney fixes!



I totally agree!!    Of course, can't complain too much with summers off.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

scauzilloc1121 said:


> I work at a year round school here in Florida and we start in July after the 4th.  We go for eight weeks then have 3 weeks off.  During christmas we get two and a half weeks off, then in March we get another 3 weeks off.  For the summer we get 4 1/2 weeks off.  I love the schedule it is the best.  Gives me a lot of time throughout the year for Disney.



Nice!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I totally agree!!    Of course, can't complain too much with summers off.



Very true!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> How was your trip?  Besides the movie what else did you do?  Are you planning to come down for the Oct meet?



My trip was great...I needed to release some stress before the stress of moving into the house started. by the way house update: the house is supposed to be done by the end of the month. right now they are painting the walls and tonight we have to pick out carpet for the 3 floors. all of the bathroom floors are in and the fixtures are going in this weekend. the kitchen is the next big thing they will be working on next week. as for my room, it is in my favorite colors of lilac and purple and of course my room would not be complete without.....wait for it.....Jessica Rabbit! I ordered the statue while I was in Disney and they are shipping it next week. I was texting TDB and told her there would be a shrine to my favorite vixen, so there's my Disney touch to my room!

Anyway, so my trip started out with my bffs at the bodybuilding expo as always and after that it was on to eating. just so the resident pyrate and prince don't get mad, I did get the timeshare from my kryptonite and it was great. so no park time with the guys but we did go to DTD and spend some time in Raglan Rd for some adult bevies...
so Monday I "moved" into my room POR....a princess room!!!! OMG it was awesome!! one of my bff's went with me only because he wanted to see my reaction to the room...all I could say was WOW!!!!! every time I saw something new. I have to say I will stay there every time from now on...I loved the room and just so you know, if you want to stay there, it's not girly in the sense of colors, it's very regal with burgundy, navy blue and gold so the boys can enjoy it too. the best part....the headboard lights up with fireworks when you push a button!!!!! so every night before I went to bed, I would have my own fireworks display.
Ok, enough on my room, I treated my bff to dinner at Whispering Canyon and lunch at Le Cellier (yeah I'm that awesome). he had never eaten at either place and he was floored. I really did enjoy WC...even with the ketchup bit, the food was good and our server was from Jersey (holla!!). and we all know how great Le Cellier is....
so I ditched him and had the rest of my week to myself, I renewed my AP and wandered the parks, took some good artistic shots, went to two character meals (didn't plan it that way but it happened) and did the Fantasmic dinner show. I did go to US one day just because I hadn't been there in years...not too bad but I will tell you I am in LOVE with butterbeer!! OMG they should bottle that and sell it!
I will say I should have some good karma coming back to me, I was a wealth of info to several people throughout the resorts and parks.
also, here's a question to my single friends with kids.....why do parents keep their kids up super late and let them have meltdowns in the middle of the happiest place on earth??! I spent most of my trip mocking those parents that had screaming children.  there was one family in the CS area of POR who had a daughter that SCREAMED for 20 minutes....20 minutes!!! how do you do that and why would you want to ruin it for everyone else around you...
anyway, as DC so wonderfully shared, I did have my dole whip, among many other fine beverages...I had a CM sing to me for my birthday at Garden Grill and bonus for me, I got to ride Soarin' without waiting online....


----------



## DCTooTall

Think I'm gonna break this up to make it easier to reply too....





NJDiva said:


> My trip was great...I needed to release some stress before the stress of moving into the house started. by the way house update: the house is supposed to be done by the end of the month. right now they are painting the walls and tonight we have to pick out carpet for the 3 floors. all of the bathroom floors are in and the fixtures are going in this weekend. the kitchen is the next big thing they will be working on next week. as for my room, it is in my favorite colors of lilac and purple and of course my room would not be complete without.....wait for it.....Jessica Rabbit! I ordered the statue while I was in Disney and they are shipping it next week. I was texting TDB and told her there would be a shrine to my favorite vixen, so there's my Disney touch to my room!



What??  No secret passage to a Disney room??   



NJDiva said:


> Anyway, so my trip started out with my bffs at the bodybuilding expo as always and after that it was on to eating. just so the resident pyrate and prince don't get mad, I did get the timeshare from my kryptonite and it was great. so no park time with the guys but we did go to DTD and spend some time in Raglan Rd for some adult bevies...



Seriously....  Isn't the timeshare AWESOME?!     And Adult Bevies are always a good thing.  I could really use some right about now.  (Damn having to wait till October to get my La Cava Margarita fix!)



NJDiva said:


> so Monday I "moved" into my room POR....a princess room!!!! OMG it was awesome!! one of my bff's went with me only because he wanted to see my reaction to the room...all I could say was WOW!!!!! every time I saw something new. I have to say I will stay there every time from now on...I loved the room and just so you know, if you want to stay there, it's not girly in the sense of colors, it's very regal with burgundy, navy blue and gold so the boys can enjoy it too. the best part....the headboard lights up with fireworks when you push a button!!!!! so every night before I went to bed, I would have my own fireworks display.



 You know,   There are much less expensive ways than staying in a onsite princess room to see Fireworks every night when you go to bed  




NJDiva said:


> Ok, enough on my room, I treated my bff to dinner at Whispering Canyon and lunch at Le Cellier (yeah I'm that awesome). he had never eaten at either place and he was floored. I really did enjoy WC...even with the ketchup bit, the food was good and our server was from Jersey (holla!!). and we all know how great Le Cellier is....
> so I ditched him and had the rest of my week to myself, I renewed my AP and wandered the parks, took some good artistic shots, went to two character meals (didn't plan it that way but it happened) and did the Fantasmic dinner show. I did go to US one day just because I hadn't been there in years...not too bad but I will tell you I am in LOVE with butterbeer!! OMG they should bottle that and sell it!



You should hit US with me sometime.   I know my way around those parks pretty well....  and I also can't wait to hit Halloween Horror Nights this October.   Thinking i may just go 2 nights this year so I have more time to enjoy the place.

And from what I hear,   There is a nice butterscotch adult Bevie over at Mythos that tastes just like the Butterbeer,  only with built in adult bevie goodness!  



NJDiva said:


> I will say I should have some good karma coming back to me, I was a wealth of info to several people throughout the resorts and parks.
> also, here's a question to my single friends with kids.....why do parents keep their kids up super late and let them have meltdowns in the middle of the happiest place on earth??! I spent most of my trip mocking those parents that had screaming children.  there was one family in the CS area of POR who had a daughter that SCREAMED for 20 minutes....20 minutes!!! how do you do that and why would you want to ruin it for everyone else around you...



  No experience bringing a kid to Disney yet....   But I'm of the belief that one of the primary causes of that are parents who either didn't go to Disney for their kids enjoyment (as in...  I brought you here so you will enjoy every single thing here dammit!),   or who put the $$$ and time constraints above their kid's enjoyment  (We only have x number of days to see everything,  and we are going to do that!   or.... I spent major $$$ to bring you here,  so dammit you are going to see and do everything we can!).

 I'll also admit that some times the screaming kids could be suffering from stimulus overload,   normal kid attention getting tricks,   or just complaining because they can't get the food/drink they are used to.

BUT.....  still think it's because too many parents bringing their kids to Disney completely forget/ignore their kids usual schedules and habits while on vacation and that kids aren't always as flexible when tired/hungry/miserable due to Florida Weather as we might be.





NJDiva said:


> anyway, as DC so wonderfully shared, I did have my dole whip, among many other fine beverages...I had a CM sing to me for my birthday at Garden Grill and bonus for me, I got to ride Soarin' without waiting online....



  I seriously need to get me a Dole Whip.  I think I'm starting to suffer withdrawals....


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> My trip was great...I needed to release some stress before the stress of moving into the house started. by the way house update: the house is supposed to be done by the end of the month. right now they are painting the walls and tonight we have to pick out carpet for the 3 floors. all of the bathroom floors are in and the fixtures are going in this weekend. the kitchen is the next big thing they will be working on next week. as for my room, it is in my favorite colors of lilac and purple and of course my room would not be complete without.....wait for it.....Jessica Rabbit! I ordered the statue while I was in Disney and they are shipping it next week. I was texting TDB and told her there would be a shrine to my favorite vixen, so there's my Disney touch to my room!
> 
> Anyway, so my trip started out with my bffs at the bodybuilding expo as always and after that it was on to eating. just so the resident pyrate and prince don't get mad, I did get the timeshare from my kryptonite and it was great. so no park time with the guys but we did go to DTD and spend some time in Raglan Rd for some adult bevies...
> so Monday I "moved" into my room POR....a princess room!!!! OMG it was awesome!! one of my bff's went with me only because he wanted to see my reaction to the room...all I could say was WOW!!!!! every time I saw something new. I have to say I will stay there every time from now on...I loved the room and just so you know, if you want to stay there, it's not girly in the sense of colors, it's very regal with burgundy, navy blue and gold so the boys can enjoy it too. the best part....the headboard lights up with fireworks when you push a button!!!!! so every night before I went to bed, I would have my own fireworks display.
> Ok, enough on my room, I treated my bff to dinner at Whispering Canyon and lunch at Le Cellier (yeah I'm that awesome). he had never eaten at either place and he was floored. I really did enjoy WC...even with the ketchup bit, the food was good and our server was from Jersey (holla!!). and we all know how great Le Cellier is....
> so I ditched him and had the rest of my week to myself, I renewed my AP and wandered the parks, took some good artistic shots, went to two character meals (didn't plan it that way but it happened) and did the Fantasmic dinner show. I did go to US one day just because I hadn't been there in years...not too bad but I will tell you I am in LOVE with butterbeer!! OMG they should bottle that and sell it!
> I will say I should have some good karma coming back to me, I was a wealth of info to several people throughout the resorts and parks.
> also, here's a question to my single friends with kids.....why do parents keep their kids up super late and let them have meltdowns in the middle of the happiest place on earth??! I spent most of my trip mocking those parents that had screaming children.  there was one family in the CS area of POR who had a daughter that SCREAMED for 20 minutes....20 minutes!!! how do you do that and why would you want to ruin it for everyone else around you...
> anyway, as DC so wonderfully shared, I did have my dole whip, among many other fine beverages...I had a CM sing to me for my birthday at Garden Grill and bonus for me, I got to ride Soarin' without waiting online....




It sounds like a fantastic time.  The princess room sounds great, and to have your own personal fireworks show, amazing.  It seems like you were able to relax and enjoy your trip.  

When I bring my son,who is now eight, I know when he has had enough.  I don't let it get to the point of a breakdown.  Last year when were in the MK we were going to watch Wishes.  He looked at me as the show started, and said he was tired and wanted to leave.  We left and I watch the show waiting for the bus back to POP.  




DCTooTall said:


> Think I'm gonna break this up to make it easier to reply too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??  No secret passage to a Disney room??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously....  Isn't the timeshare AWESOME?!     And Adult Bevies are always a good thing.  I could really use some right about now.  (Damn having to wait till October to get my La Cava Margarita fix!)
> 
> 
> 
> You know,   There are much less expensive ways than staying in a onsite princess room to see Fireworks every night when you go to bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should hit US with me sometime.   I know my way around those parks pretty well....  and I also can't wait to hit Halloween Horror Nights this October.   Thinking i may just go 2 nights this year so I have more time to enjoy the place.
> 
> And from what I hear,   There is a nice butterscotch adult Bevie over at Mythos that tastes just like the Butterbeer,  only with built in adult bevie goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> No experience bringing a kid to Disney yet....   But I'm of the belief that one of the primary causes of that are parents who either didn't go to Disney for their kids enjoyment (as in...  I brought you here so you will enjoy every single thing here dammit!),   or who put the $$$ and time constraints above their kid's enjoyment  (We only have x number of days to see everything,  and we are going to do that!   or.... I spent major $$$ to bring you here,  so dammit you are going to see and do everything we can!).
> 
> I'll also admit that some times the screaming kids could be suffering from stimulus overload,   normal kid attention getting tricks,   or just complaining because they can't get the food/drink they are used to.
> 
> BUT.....  still think it's because too many parents bringing their kids to Disney completely forget/ignore their kids usual schedules and habits while on vacation and that kids aren't always as flexible when tired/hungry/miserable due to Florida Weather as we might be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to get me a Dole Whip.  I think I'm starting to suffer withdrawals....



Now you have me thinking about the cucumber margarita.  I love them and we will have to at least one in October.  


I just returned from my son's baseball game.  It was so cold.  I had a winter coat, hat, gloves, and a blanket on, something that is  I find totally unacceptable in May.


----------



## ortholablady

NJDiva said:


> My trip was great...I needed to release some stress before the stress of moving into the house started. by the way house update: the house is supposed to be done by the end of the month. right now they are painting the walls and tonight we have to pick out carpet for the 3 floors. all of the bathroom floors are in and the fixtures are going in this weekend. the kitchen is the next big thing they will be working on next week. as for my room, it is in my favorite colors of lilac and purple and of course my room would not be complete without.....wait for it.....Jessica Rabbit! I ordered the statue while I was in Disney and they are shipping it next week. I was texting TDB and told her there would be a shrine to my favorite vixen, so there's my Disney touch to my room!
> 
> Anyway, so my trip started out with my bffs at the bodybuilding expo as always and after that it was on to eating. just so the resident pyrate and prince don't get mad, I did get the timeshare from my kryptonite and it was great. so no park time with the guys but we did go to DTD and spend some time in Raglan Rd for some adult bevies...
> so Monday I "moved" into my room POR....a princess room!!!! OMG it was awesome!! one of my bff's went with me only because he wanted to see my reaction to the room...all I could say was WOW!!!!! every time I saw something new. I have to say I will stay there every time from now on...I loved the room and just so you know, if you want to stay there, it's not girly in the sense of colors, it's very regal with burgundy, navy blue and gold so the boys can enjoy it too. the best part....the headboard lights up with fireworks when you push a button!!!!! so every night before I went to bed, I would have my own fireworks display.
> Ok, enough on my room, I treated my bff to dinner at Whispering Canyon and lunch at Le Cellier (yeah I'm that awesome). he had never eaten at either place and he was floored. I really did enjoy WC...even with the ketchup bit, the food was good and our server was from Jersey (holla!!). and we all know how great Le Cellier is....
> so I ditched him and had the rest of my week to myself, I renewed my AP and wandered the parks, took some good artistic shots, went to two character meals (didn't plan it that way but it happened) and did the Fantasmic dinner show. I did go to US one day just because I hadn't been there in years...not too bad but I will tell you I am in LOVE with butterbeer!! OMG they should bottle that and sell it!
> I will say I should have some good karma coming back to me, I was a wealth of info to several people throughout the resorts and parks.
> also, here's a question to my single friends with kids.....why do parents keep their kids up super late and let them have meltdowns in the middle of the happiest place on earth??! I spent most of my trip mocking those parents that had screaming children.  there was one family in the CS area of POR who had a daughter that SCREAMED for 20 minutes....20 minutes!!! how do you do that and why would you want to ruin it for everyone else around you...
> anyway, as DC so wonderfully shared, I did have my dole whip, among many other fine beverages...I had a CM sing to me for my birthday at Garden Grill and bonus for me, I got to ride Soarin' without waiting online....



Just had to say I knew that I wanted to at least wait till my son was potty trained to take him to Disney.  My own selfishness there I guess.  Didn't want to carry diapers and all that.  As it turned out I didn't get to take him till he was 8.  Then we got annual passes and started making mulitple trips each year when he was twelve.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen kids having meltdowns and looked at my DS and said boy am I glad we waited till you were older to come here.  Not to say you have to wait till they're older but when they've had it for the day it's time to go back to the hotel.  
The princess room sounds awesome!  I've seen pics.  They look great.  DS and I stayed in one of the pirate rooms a couple years ago.  Loved it.  The new Art of Animation rooms look great too.  I'm hoping to get down there in Oct. and would love to stay there.  
Still haven't gotten to US and Harry Potter.  Trying to find a way and time to get DS ( now college junior) down there with me.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Now you have me thinking about the cucumber margarita.  I love them and we will have to at least one in October.
> 
> 
> I just returned from my son's baseball game.  It was so cold.  I had a winter coat, hat, gloves, and a blanket on, something that is  I find totally unacceptable in May.



I'll take pretty much anything on the menu there.   I usually end up having at least 4 or 5 of them a trip and seldom do more than 1 of a single flavor.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'll take pretty much anything on the menu there.   I usually end up having at least 4 or 5 of them a trip and seldom do more than 1 of a single flavor.



I love the avocado margarita, in fact I will be in Epcot in a couple weeks and surely will have a few!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You know,   There are much less expensive ways than staying in a onsite princess room to see Fireworks every night when you go to bed
> .



I was thinking pretty much the same thing, but you beat me to it.

I'm guessing she just hasn't spent time with the right Prince or Pyrate..


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I love the avocado margarita, in fact I will be in Epcot in a couple weeks and surely will have a few!



  Something I've discovered....   a La Cava Margarita (or 2) followed by a ride on maelstrom is WAY more enjoyable than it has any right to be.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I was thinking pretty much the same thing, but you beat me to it.
> 
> I'm guessing she just hasn't spent time with the right Prince or Pyrate..




guess not...


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I was thinking pretty much the same thing, but you beat me to it.
> 
> I'm guessing she just hasn't spent time with the right Prince or Pyrate..



ok, both of you have issues! 
and for the record I don't think there is the right  Prince or Pyrate for me....just sayin'...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok, both of you have issues!
> and for the record I don't think there is the right  Prince or Pyrate for me....just sayin'...



Princess then?   





And we never said a right "Long term" Prince or Pyrate.   I'm sure there is one out there that could provide some fireworks without the long-term headaches.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I'll take pretty much anything on the menu there.   I usually end up having at least 4 or 5 of them a trip and seldom do more than 1 of a single flavor.



It doesn't take much to convince me.  I think I might try more than one the next time I am there



taramoz said:


> I love the avocado margarita, in fact I will be in Epcot in a couple weeks and surely will have a few!



I will need to try that one.  



NJDiva said:


> ok, both of you have issues!
> and for the record I don't think there is the right  Prince or Pyrate for me....just sayin'...



You will find your Prince or Pyrate.  There really are some fantastic guys out there.  Good luck!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, both of you have issues!
> and for the record I don't think there is the right  Prince or Pyrate for me....just sayin'...


even with issues, the Prince is one of the best guys you'll ever meet.. me... well I'm The Pyrate, and ya know ya love me..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> even with issues, the Prince is one of the best guys you'll ever meet.. me... well I'm The Pyrate, and ya know ya love me..



I personally have never met the prince, but can say that despite his pirate ways the Pyrate is a good guy!  But still The Pyrate.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I personally have never met the prince, but can say that despite his pirate ways the Pyrate is a good guy!  But still The Pyrate.



geez, I thought ya promised not to tell anyone I was A GOOD GUY...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I personally have never met the prince, but can say that despite his pirate ways the Pyrate is a good guy!  But still The Pyrate.



How are you princess, are you going to try to make the east coast meet this summer


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> How are you princess, are you going to try to make the east coast meet this summer



I don't know, running really low on vacation time, but i'll be at the Oct meet no doubt!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I don't know, running really low on vacation time, but i'll be at the Oct meet no doubt!



unfortunately I don't think I'll be making the OCtober meet, unless I move to orlando by then, otherwise I'm looking at a december visit to florida


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Princess then?
> 
> OMG!!NO!
> 
> 
> 
> And we never said a right "Long term" Prince or Pyrate.   I'm sure there is one out there that could provide some fireworks without the long-term headaches.



OK seriously??


----------



## ahoff

Happy Friday!  Almost Saturday!  Was just thinking how, if plans had worked out, I would have been at DW last weekend.  But had plenty to do here so things worked out well.  Hope everyone has a great weekend, and happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Happy Friday!  Almost Saturday!  Was just thinking how, if plans had worked out, I would have been at DW last weekend.  But had plenty to do here so things worked out well.  Hope everyone has a great weekend, and happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!



Glad to hear the weekend is good, and thanks for the Mother's day props!!  I am ready for Disney, but will take galveston tomorrow, especially because I am doing moody gardens!  I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi everyone, just stopping in to give a big fat hello.  Miss you all.  Life is crazy busy at the moment.  Tony and I moved to Clearwater. I am working at a hospital in Largo, I have met some really great people here on the gulf coast.  My son graduates from Boot Camp on the 18th (Friday), and life has never been better.  I hope you all are enjoying your lives.  Dismem and the Diva are at WDW right now.  I can't get out there this weekend because of previous obligations so if you are in town and want some friendly company, just speak up!!!  Sorry, Diva is not there.  She is back home.  Dismem is there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, by the way. . .Tony works for Loews Hotel group now, which means $50 a night at US/IOA hotels. . .just saying. . .lol.  I love my man.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OK seriously??


----------



## taramoz

Just did my online checkin, wow, 10 more days!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Just did my online checkin, wow, 10 more days!



good grief, I must be dyslexic, I just read that you did your online chicken, and was ttrying to figure that one out..


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> Just did my online checkin, wow, 10 more days!



Right behind ya!!  Woohoo!!!!


----------



## TheBigE

Hi All,

As normal I have been busy lately with much going on with travel and work.  It sounds like thinga are comign together for the October Meet, it is still on my calendar and I will be looking at renting points today at BWV.   I am still planning on a little Soiree Friday afternoon/evening 12 October.

Can't buy tickets yets because i do not know if I will be flying out of Geneve or Frankfurt, it looks like I will be moving to Germany soon, still up in the air.

So the weekend after next is Memorial Day, any major plans yet?   I will be in the states for a couple of weeks and I am looking forward to the trip.   

Hope everyone has a great Hump Day!!

Later


----------



## ortholablady

Just booked a flight to Orlando to go spend my little brother's 40th birthday with him!  Guess where he wants to spend it?  I'll be back in the world June 7-10!  Woohoo!  Didn't think I'd get back till October but Jetblue had some decent airfare.


----------



## ortholablady

taramoz said:


> Just did my online checkin, wow, 10 more days!



You're in single digits now! Don't you love that?


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> You're in single digits now! Don't you love that?



I sure do, doing so much planning and trying for a last minute breakfast reservation, but no luck!


----------



## taramoz

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Right behind ya!!  Woohoo!!!!



What is your schedule like?  Maybe we will cross paths?


----------



## DefLepard

May is a popular month to visit around here...

2 more days till MICKY DOLENZ this Friday 

Finally going to try a Scotch Egg at the Rose & Crown Pub 

Have a great time all the May Mouse visitors


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Just checking in...It has been a while since I have been on this thread.  Now that my hockey team's season is over, I have some time on my hands (well other than a trip to Nashville in 3 weeks).

I did decide about 3 weeks ago that I wanted to make a bonsai birthday weekend trip to WDW.  I want to see the Christmas stuff at WDW.  I just hope things fall into place for the trip Dec. 14-18.


----------



## NYdisLvR

im new here, Whats up everybody!?!? im from long island, new york.   i actually just got back from the world with a friend.  Great time, the new fast pass system was pretty cool.  wasnt really a fan of the grand floridian though : (  i'v never gone solo before, but i have though about it.  i would def consider it if i was meeting of cool people there.  so i' guess i came to the right place : D


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I sure do, doing so much planning and trying for a last minute breakfast reservation, but no luck!



 I'd say check again when you get down there.   With the credit card guarantee now on some places you may get a last-minute cancelation from people who realize they won't be able to eat where they were expecting to.

Also....  SOOOOOoooooo Jealous!



NYdisLvR said:


> im new here, Whats up everybody!?!? im from long island, new york.   i actually just got back from the world with a friend.  Great time, the new fast pass system was pretty cool.  wasnt really a fan of the grand floridian though : (  i'v never gone solo before, but i have though about it.  i would def consider it if i was meeting of cool people there.  so i' guess i came to the right place : D



 to the SSC!   Feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink!

Going Solo is a blast.   It's pretty relaxing and fun to be able to go around the parks by yourself without needing to worry about what other people are in the mood to do.   It gives you the freedom to maybe check out some shows or things that may not be as popular,  or even to just enjoy the scenery.


----------



## ortholablady

taramoz said:


> I sure do, doing so much planning and trying for a last minute breakfast reservation, but no luck!



I tried a couple years ago to get a reservation for the Cape May Cafe character breakfast for myself, sister in law and nephew for Thanksgiving weekend and of course a couple of weeks before couldn't get anything.  We were staying at the BC so I went down that Sat. morning and just went up to the podium and we got a table no problem.  I've also just done walk ups many times with just my son and gotten a table. Mostly for dinner though.  Cape May was the only time I tried it for breakfast. It doesn't always work and sometimes its a bit of a wait but it's worth a try.


----------



## chinarider

Just popping in to say hi.... Tucson Az  here.  Going for the first time in 6 years.  This trip will be quite different .  My DD is now 17 (oh the drama, or is it the attitude???, sometimes it's hard to tell them apart).  
Glad to be hooking up with everyone and probably will need more Disney fixes once I am back. I think I will go thru planning withdrawal.


----------



## DCTooTall

chinarider said:


> Just popping in to say hi.... Tucson Az  here.  Going for the first time in 6 years.  This trip will be quite different .  My DD is now 17 (oh the drama, or is it the attitude???, sometimes it's hard to tell them apart).
> Glad to be hooking up with everyone and probably will need more Disney fixes once I am back. I think I will go thru planning withdrawal.



 to the group!   Pull up a bar stool and order up a drink from our bartender!   We always enjoy having new people join us!


speaking of which... you should plan to come join us for the October meet.   A perfect way to get your planning/Disney fix after your upcoming trip.


----------



## chinarider

would love to however, I'm a single mom , commission only mortgage loan officer in Arizona so, finances are not quite abundant , nor have they been for some time.  If I can self promote ( or pimp myself out as I like to say ).... I have been in the mortgage business for almost 30 years and work for one of the largest mortgage bankers in the SW.  We can lend in 19 states ( Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Louisiana, Florida, Illinois, Kansas, Oklahoma, Oregon, Utah, Montana, New Mexico, Nevada, Wyoming, Washington, Texas, Indiana and Virginia) Referrals are welcome to help support my Disney addiction.


----------



## SenecaWolf

Popping in to say hello to all the social club folks     Didn't realize there was a 'singles' lounge on the DIS.  Bartender!  Round for the house


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> What is your schedule like?  Maybe we will cross paths?



We're only in the major parks for four days this trip.  We're hitting water parks, DQ and a day in Tampa.

05.27 - AK
05.29 - HS
05.31 - EP
06.02 - MK

Other than that, we're all over the place.  

As far as resorts, we're at AKL 05.26 to 05.28, SoG 05.28 to 05.30 and BC 05.30 to 06.04.

What about you??


----------



## taramoz

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> We're only in the major parks for four days this trip.  We're hitting water parks, DQ and a day in Tampa.
> 
> 05.27 - AK
> 05.29 - HS
> 05.31 - EP
> 06.02 - MK
> 
> Other than that, we're all over the place.
> 
> As far as resorts, we're at AKL 05.26 to 05.28, SoG 05.28 to 05.30 and BC 05.30 to 06.04.
> 
> What about you??



We are staying at Saratoga the whole 5 days, plan to hit HS when we arrive on the 24th (DD8 must ride RnR first), the 25th to MK, 26 to AK, 27 to EP, last half day bak at HS.  DD8 wants to hit a waterpark too, may do it on AK day after we've had lunch.  Looks like we have different schedules!


----------



## CamoMama

Popping in to say hi. I'm heading to the Land for a birthday trip on Sunday! It's a solo trip and I can't wait. Totally going to enjoy doing things on my timeline rather than my parents or kids. Yay! Also going to enjoy watching the goths for BATS day and having adult beverages at DCA! I dunno if I'll be able to sleep the next two nights.


----------



## Cruise

Just looking around the singles board and wanted to say hi!  I find myself newly single and thought I'd check out this board.  

I've never done the parks single and I'm not sure I ever would.  I'm not really a parks person.  I know - it's sacrilege!  

But what I do love is Disney cruises.  Unfortunately, if you try to cruise single, they pretty much make you buy two tickets in the form of the dreaded "single supplement." 

So this got me to thinking and a couple of questions came to me that I thought the good folks here might be able to answer.

First up - do you prefer to go alone because of the freedom it affords you?  I know it's not easy to find someone with a compatible travel style and I imagine it could really determine how much you enjoy a trip - especially to the parks.  Some people like to make a plan, go from ride to ride, and get in as much as possible.  Other people like to meander and take their time, whether they get to everything or not.

Second - if your answer to the above is "no, I'd rather go with someone," do you find it harder to find someone to do something at all, or is it specifically Disney that holds other people back?  For me, I find that all of my friends fall into one of two categories - they either have the time, but not the money, or have the money but not the time.  I never even get to bring up Disney because this excludes people right off the bat.

I was just curious.  And wanted to say hi!


----------



## CamoMama

Cruise said:


> First up - do you prefer to go alone because of the freedom it affords you?  I know it's not easy to find someone with a compatible travel style and I imagine it could really determine how much you enjoy a trip - especially to the parks.  Some people like to make a plan, go from ride to ride, and get in as much as possible.  Other people like to meander and take their time, whether they get to everything or not.
> 
> Second - if your answer to the above is "no, I'd rather go with someone," do you find it harder to find someone to do something at all, or is it specifically Disney that holds other people back?  For me, I find that all of my friends fall into one of two categories - they either have the time, but not the money, or have the money but not the time.  I never even get to bring up Disney because this excludes people right off the bat.
> 
> I was just curious.  And wanted to say hi!



I'm going on my first solo trip to Disneyland on Sunday. It was originally planned as a job hunting trip to the Disney/Pixar/ESPN job expo, but I received a job offer here at home that should start around the first of June, so no need to job hunt any more. I already had a room reservation and I have an AP that I haven't activated yet, so I decided to keep my trip and spend the whole time at Disneyland and DCA. Since yesterday was my birthday I'm calling it my birthday present to myself. 

I've always gone with either my parents, my kids or both and it's exhausting trying to plan so that everyone else enjoys the trip, so this one is just for me. I had talked to a friend a couple of weeks ago who wanted to join, but she was unable to get the time off work, so it's still a solo trip for me. With no one else to entertain though, I can do what I want when I want, and that is awfully appealing. I will be meeting friends who live in the area on Sunday and maybe Tuesday, but the rest of the time it will just be me. I haven't decided whether I'm going to go at it commando style or if I'm just going to relax and smell the roses. It will depend on how I feel each day, and I don't have to plan it out in advance to make sure it fits with someone else's idea of how a Disney day should go.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Happy birthday CamoMom 


I am trying to decide if we are going to try to go to Disney....in 2.5 weeks.  I still have a non-refundable week at a time share that I booked months ago and then decided not to do.  But now I am feeling the Disney yearning pretty badly....we could do it pretty cheap (we have tickets from free dining last year when we used YES tickets, and we'd drive).  And, if we do go, I have to decide if we want to invite my boyfriend's son.  His birthday is today, so it would make a super-awesome present for him, and would give my DS someone to hang out with....I have a spare ticket, so that would be cheapish,  he'd fit in the car fine, and our accommodations would fit him too....decisions decisions.


----------



## CamoMama

DIS_MERI said:


> Happy birthday CamoMom
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if we are going to try to go to Disney....in 2.5 weeks.  I still have a non-refundable week at a time share that I booked months ago and then decided not to do.  But now I am feeling the Disney yearning pretty badly....we could do it pretty cheap (we have tickets from free dining last year when we used YES tickets, and we'd drive).  And, if we do go, I have to decide if we want to invite my boyfriend's son.  His birthday is today, so it would make a super-awesome present for him, and would give my DS someone to hang out with....I have a spare ticket, so that would be cheapish,  he'd fit in the car fine, and our accommodations would fit him too....decisions decisions.



Thank you! I say that if there's a question of whether you should or shouldn't go to Disney, the answer is always yes! As long as you can make it fit into your finances, GO! I never regret the things I do, only the things that I could have done and didn't.


----------



## taramoz

Cruise said:


> Just looking around the singles board and wanted to say hi!  I find myself newly single and thought I'd check out this board.
> 
> I've never done the parks single and I'm not sure I ever would.  I'm not really a parks person.  I know - it's sacrilege!
> 
> But what I do love is Disney cruises.  Unfortunately, if you try to cruise single, they pretty much make you buy two tickets in the form of the dreaded "single supplement."
> 
> So this got me to thinking and a couple of questions came to me that I thought the good folks here might be able to answer.
> 
> First up - do you prefer to go alone because of the freedom it affords you?  I know it's not easy to find someone with a compatible travel style and I imagine it could really determine how much you enjoy a trip - especially to the parks.  Some people like to make a plan, go from ride to ride, and get in as much as possible.  Other people like to meander and take their time, whether they get to everything or not.
> 
> Second - if your answer to the above is "no, I'd rather go with someone," do you find it harder to find someone to do something at all, or is it specifically Disney that holds other people back?  For me, I find that all of my friends fall into one of two categories - they either have the time, but not the money, or have the money but not the time.  I never even get to bring up Disney because this excludes people right off the bat.
> 
> I was just curious.  And wanted to say hi!



Hi and welcome!  I get what you mean, I really haven't done it alone, I drag my DD8 along and she pretty much does what I want cuz she must (and we kind of agree anyway), plus, I am paying !  Truth be told, I have never been alone, never been in low crowds, and really look forward to doing it in October for the SSC meet!!!  By the way, I have done a few Disney cruises, love them, welcome again!


----------



## TampaRobert

taramoz said:


> Hi and welcome!  I get what you mean, I really haven't done it alone, I drag my DD8 along and she pretty much does what I want cuz she must (and we kind of agree anyway), plus, I am paying !  Truth be told, I have never been alone, never been in low crowds, and really look forward to doing it in October for the SSC meet!!!  By the way, I have done a few Disney cruises, love them, welcome again!



Disney is only an hour away for my daughter (7) and I so we're there fairly often. I've been single for 4 years now and have gotten somewhat used to it just being the two of us when we go. However, I have yet to venture over on my own. Also, we're doing our first cruise in a month (4 weeks from today!!). I figure there was no better cruise to keep her entertained than a Disney one. I am a bit nervous traveling as a single parent though, because it feels like we're the only "non-traditional family" on the cruise. I'm sure that isn't the case, but it feels that was so far. I'm wondering how I feel about dropping her off in the kids clubs and being by myself on the ship.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well my fellow single's club members, today is the day your neighborhood friendly bartender is officially no longer single! Spent my last night as a "free" man working so no bachelor party for me. haha


----------



## macleod1979

Congrats man!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

macleod1979 said:


> Congrats man!




Thanks!


----------



## DCTooTall

SenecaWolf said:


> Popping in to say hello to all the social club folks     Didn't realize there was a 'singles' lounge on the DIS.  Bartender!  Round for the house





Cruise said:


> Just looking around the singles board and wanted to say hi!  I find myself newly single and thought I'd check out this board.
> 
> I've never done the parks single and I'm not sure I ever would.  I'm not really a parks person.  I know - it's sacrilege!
> 
> But what I do love is Disney cruises.  Unfortunately, if you try to cruise single, they pretty much make you buy two tickets in the form of the dreaded "single supplement."
> 
> So this got me to thinking and a couple of questions came to me that I thought the good folks here might be able to answer.
> 
> First up - do you prefer to go alone because of the freedom it affords you?  I know it's not easy to find someone with a compatible travel style and I imagine it could really determine how much you enjoy a trip - especially to the parks.  Some people like to make a plan, go from ride to ride, and get in as much as possible.  Other people like to meander and take their time, whether they get to everything or not.
> 
> Second - if your answer to the above is "no, I'd rather go with someone," do you find it harder to find someone to do something at all, or is it specifically Disney that holds other people back?  For me, I find that all of my friends fall into one of two categories - they either have the time, but not the money, or have the money but not the time.  I never even get to bring up Disney because this excludes people right off the bat.
> 
> I was just curious.  And wanted to say hi!



First off....

 to the SSC!   We always love it when new people join in the fun!  


As for why to go single?    Why not?   Seriously.  Why Not?    Why should you deprive yourself from being able to enjoy all that is Disney if you don't have anyone to go with?

  i've personally noticed that my "touring style" doesn't really seem to change a whole lot when I'm alone,  or if I bring friends or hook up with people while down there.   There is a lot of just going with the flow either way.  The biggest difference tends to end up playing more of a tour guide when with other people than when I'm by myself.

When I'm by myself however, I enjoy having the freedom to check out some of the other stuff around the park that I may not normally be able to do when with someone else....  such as some of the exhibits in World Showcase pavilions,   or even some of those films/shows that most people just don't have the time or desire to check out.    It's also nice being able to take full advantage of the Single Riders Lines at the various parks (Both Disney and Universal)




DIS_MERI said:


> Happy birthday CamoMom
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if we are going to try to go to Disney....in 2.5 weeks.  I still have a non-refundable week at a time share that I booked months ago and then decided not to do.  But now I am feeling the Disney yearning pretty badly....we could do it pretty cheap (we have tickets from free dining last year when we used YES tickets, and we'd drive).  And, if we do go, I have to decide if we want to invite my boyfriend's son.  His birthday is today, so it would make a super-awesome present for him, and would give my DS someone to hang out with....I have a spare ticket, so that would be cheapish,  he'd fit in the car fine, and our accommodations would fit him too....decisions decisions.



Make a full trip....  Bring the Boyfriend with you too.  Not only would you have someone to help drive and share costs with...    But it could be fun.    Depending upon the ages of the boys,  you could even send them off on their own while the two of you spend some quality time together.  

Either way... I say go.   You'll enjoy the get away even if you can't take full advantage of Disney being nearby.    Since you are driving,    You may find it easier to take a day trip to the beach or the Kennedy Space Center,   or even jump over to Universal or see some of the other smaller tourist trap type places in the Orlando area,     Than if you were doing a full fledge Disney trip and staying onsite. 



TampaRobert said:


> Disney is only an hour away for my daughter (7) and I so we're there fairly often. I've been single for 4 years now and have gotten somewhat used to it just being the two of us when we go. However, I have yet to venture over on my own. Also, we're doing our first cruise in a month (4 weeks from today!!). I figure there was no better cruise to keep her entertained than a Disney one. I am a bit nervous traveling as a single parent though, because it feels like we're the only "non-traditional family" on the cruise. I'm sure that isn't the case, but it feels that was so far. I'm wondering how I feel about dropping her off in the kids clubs and being by myself on the ship.



  You'll feel fine.  It's a ship so she can't go anywhere,   and you might luck into finding some cute single ladies taking a trip.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my fellow single's club members, today is the day your neighborhood friendly bartender is officially no longer single! Spent my last night as a "free" man working so no bachelor party for me. haha




Congrats man!


----------



## CamoMama

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my fellow single's club members, today is the day your neighborhood friendly bartender is officially no longer single! Spent my last night as a "free" man working so no bachelor party for me. haha



Congratulations!


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my fellow single's club members, today is the day your neighborhood friendly bartender is officially no longer single! Spent my last night as a "free" man working so no bachelor party for me. haha



Congrats!  



DCTooTall said:


> Make a full trip....  Bring the Boyfriend with you too.  Not only would you have someone to help drive and share costs with...    But it could be fun.    Depending upon the ages of the boys,  you could even send them off on their own while the two of you spend some quality time together.
> 
> Either way... I say go.   You'll enjoy the get away even if you can't take full advantage of Disney being nearby.    Since you are driving,    You may find it easier to take a day trip to the beach or the Kennedy Space Center,   or even jump over to Universal or see some of the other smaller tourist trap type places in the Orlando area,     Than if you were doing a full fledge Disney trip and staying onsite.



The boyfriend has to work, so he wouldn't be able to anyway (and he has responsibilities at church, we will be missing at least one Sunday, so it would doubly be out), plus if he went we'd have to squeeze his daughter in as well and I have 5 tickets, not 7, lol.  We won't do universal if we do go, because I don't want to have to buy more tickets when we already have Disney tickets, but my 3 will want to do Star Wars Weekend again anyway, and his son hasn't been to Disney, but has already seen Universal   I am looking into it quite seriously, just have a lot of logistics to try to work out....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats man!





CamoMama said:


> Congratulations!





DIS_MERI said:


> Congrats!



Thanks guys!


----------



## ctnurse

ortholablady said:


> Just booked a flight to Orlando to go spend my little brother's 40th birthday with him!  Guess where he wants to spend it?  I'll be back in the world June 7-10!  Woohoo!  Didn't think I'd get back till October but Jetblue had some decent airfare.



I love surprise trips.  Have a fanastic time.  Are you coming for the SSC meet in October.  It will be a blast.



CamoMama said:


> Popping in to say hi. I'm heading to the Land for a birthday trip on Sunday! It's a solo trip and I can't wait. Totally going to enjoy doing things on my timeline rather than my parents or kids. Yay! Also going to enjoy watching the goths for BATS day and having adult beverages at DCA! I dunno if I'll be able to sleep the next two nights.



Happy Birthday!  It's always fantastic to get on a plane and go someplace magical for your birthday.

I had to google BATs day.  Looks interesting.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my fellow single's club members, today is the day your neighborhood friendly bartender is officially no longer single! Spent my last night as a "free" man working so no bachelor party for me. haha



Congrats!!  I thought you weren't getting married until this summer or fall.  I can't wait to hear all about it.  I'm very happy for both of you.  I wish you a lifetime of happiness.


This weekend isn't even over and I'm looking forward to next weekend.  Hopefully it will be warm enough to sit out and enjoy drinks outside.  My son is trying to talk me into buying some fireworks.  Maybe I will give in and buy some fireworks.  It's been a while since I have seen fireworks.  

Today is my grandmothers birthday, so we are going out for dinner tonight.  

I hope everyone has a fantastic day.  I think I need to get out of my nice warm comfy bed and get moving.


----------



## ortholablady

Yes, I am still hoping to be there in October!  Looking forward to meeting some new people!


----------



## NJDiva

hey my little diamonds in the rough!
so once again, I travel and we get new friends!!! welcome to all of you!
so my PA boys may have heard but I feel the need to share with all of you, as some of you may know I work for an environmental company and we get called out for all kinds of things, from rail strikes (when people/animals get hit by trains) to major distasters (Katrina, BP Gulf spill....) well true to form we are not without an interesting one this month.  Wednesday night there was an explosion in Bristol, PA; a tank was struck by lightening and went BOOM! so of course it was on the news, internet, all the fun media....well guess who has "pleasure" of working the cleanup!? absolutely! that would be moi! it's sooooooo crazy BUT!!! it does add money to the Disney account. so right now, I'm a shining star in my boss's eyes (a least I think I am) and we don't how long it's gonna last, so I will try to check in with you all as this progresses.
speaking of progress, my house now has flooring and painted walls!! the appliances will be going in this week and furniture will be delivered in the next two weeks...now I have to start packing the stuff in the rental house...


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> Yes, I am still hoping to be there in October!  Looking forward to meeting some new people!



It will be fun, I hope you can make it!!  I leave in 3 days for our end of school year trip!!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Anybody gonna be in WDW this weekend?


----------



## Ilivetogo

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody gonna be in WDW this weekend?




I wish!
.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey my little diamonds in the rough!
> so once again, I travel and we get new friends!!! welcome to all of you!
> so my PA boys may have heard but I feel the need to share with all of you, as some of you may know I work for an environmental company and we get called out for all kinds of things, from rail strikes (when people/animals get hit by trains) to major distasters (Katrina, BP Gulf spill....) well true to form we are not without an interesting one this month.  Wednesday night there was an explosion in Bristol, PA; a tank was struck by lightening and went BOOM! so of course it was on the news, internet, all the fun media....well guess who has "pleasure" of working the cleanup!? absolutely! that would be moi! it's sooooooo crazy BUT!!! it does add money to the Disney account. so right now, I'm a shining star in my boss's eyes (a least I think I am) and we don't how long it's gonna last, so I will try to check in with you all as this progresses.
> speaking of progress, my house now has flooring and painted walls!! the appliances will be going in this week and furniture will be delivered in the next two weeks...now I have to start packing the stuff in the rental house...



Sounds fun.  

  I never watch the news anymore,   so this is the first i've heard of the big bada-boom!  




In other news....  I'm thinking since we are a week away from the traditional weekend that starts the summer period,  we REALLY need to work on figuring out when/where we are doing the East coast Meet this summer.     Since it seems most of our East Coast peeps are on the northern side of the coast (not including the Florida contingent),    I was thinking we may want to do either Dorney Park (North-east PA) , HersheyPark (again),  or maybe Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ?     Preferences?

Also....   I'd almost think either June or July might be best just so we aren't TOO close to the October meet at WDW...   but August would also be quite doable (And give anybody who wants to fly in more time to get tickets).    

Diva?   CoasterAddict?  ?  anybody else wanting to come to the meet?   Lets get some input.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody gonna be in WDW this weekend?



Woowoo!!  We arrive Saturday!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Anybody gonna be in WDW this weekend?



Me


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

What are everyone plans? I'm gonna leave Jax Fri morning. Get to a park as soon as it'd open. Can meet at any park!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> What are everyone plans? I'm gonna leave Jax Fri morning. Get to a park as soon as it'd open. Can meet at any park!



For us (DD8 and I) friday is our MK day!


----------



## ortholablady

taramoz said:


> It will be fun, I hope you can make it!!  I leave in 3 days for our end of school year trip!!!!



Have a great time!  17 more days for me!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> I never watch the news anymore,   so this is the first i've heard of the big bada-boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news....  I'm thinking since we are a week away from the traditional weekend that starts the summer period,  we REALLY need to work on figuring out when/where we are doing the East coast Meet this summer.     Since it seems most of our East Coast peeps are on the northern side of the coast (not including the Florida contingent),    I was thinking we may want to do either Dorney Park (North-east PA) , HersheyPark (again),  or maybe Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ?     Preferences?
> 
> Also....   I'd almost think either June or July might be best just so we aren't TOO close to the October meet at WDW...   but August would also be quite doable (And give anybody who wants to fly in more time to get tickets).
> 
> Diva?   CoasterAddict?  ?  anybody else wanting to come to the meet?   Lets get some input.



I'd vote for hershey again, anothe new coasster for CA if she comes, chocolate world , and good airconditioned shows for old pirates to rest


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd vote for hershey again, anothe new coasster for CA if she comes, chocolate world , and good airconditioned shows for old pirates to rest



After watching that travel channel special I totally wanna check out Hershey!  When are y'all planning it, I may be able to squeeze it in if someone would ride the thrill rides with me!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> I never watch the news anymore,   so this is the first i've heard of the big bada-boom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news....  I'm thinking since we are a week away from the traditional weekend that starts the summer period,  we REALLY need to work on figuring out when/where we are doing the East coast Meet this summer.     Since it seems most of our East Coast peeps are on the northern side of the coast (not including the Florida contingent),    I was thinking we may want to do either Dorney Park (North-east PA) , HersheyPark (again),  or maybe Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ?     Preferences?
> 
> Also....   I'd almost think either June or July might be best just so we aren't TOO close to the October meet at WDW...   but August would also be quite doable (And give anybody who wants to fly in more time to get tickets).
> 
> Diva?   CoasterAddict?  ?  anybody else wanting to come to the meet?   Lets get some input.



I would be willing to go to Dorney or Hershey (I am really close to Hershey).  July or August would be good times for me.  June is a little busy for me personally as I have trips planned early in the month.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd vote for hershey again, anothe new coasster for CA if she comes, chocolate world , and good airconditioned shows for old pirates to rest



  I was kinda leaning towards Hershey as well due to the show/AirConditioning factor....  but I didn't want to just declare another Hershey Meet this year without hearing from others.



taramoz said:


> After watching that travel channel special I totally wanna check out Hershey!  When are y'all planning it, I may be able to squeeze it in if someone would ride the thrill rides with me!!!



  (Currently) there are only 2 coasters there I won't ride..... 1 because it's a wooden coaster then tends to mess with my back/neck pretty bad,  and 1 because i physically won't fit.   Beyond that,   i don't have a problem riding anything there.  



1Grumpy9 said:


> I would be willing to go to Dorney or Hershey (I am really close to Hershey).  July or August would be good times for me.  June is a little busy for me personally as I have trips planned early in the month.



So Another vote for Hershey.    




So It's sounding like Hershey is the one getting the support.  I don't have a problem with that.    Next question then would be when do you guys want to go?   Mid July?   Mid-Late August?    Some possibly dates would be July 14th or 21st?  or August 11th, 18th, or 25th?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> I was kinda leaning towards Hershey as well due to the show/AirConditioning factor....  but I didn't want to just declare another Hershey Meet this year without hearing from others.
> 
> 
> 
> (Currently) there are only 2 coasters there I won't ride..... 1 because it's a wooden coaster then tends to mess with my back/neck pretty bad,  and 1 because i physically won't fit.   Beyond that,   i don't have a problem riding anything there.
> 
> 
> 
> So Another vote for Hershey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So It's sounding like Hershey is the one getting the support.  I don't have a problem with that.    Next question then would be when do you guys want to go?   Mid July?   Mid-Late August?    Some possibly dates would be July 14th or 21st?  or August 11th, 18th, or 25th?



The only date I can't do is July 14th. 

There are some concerts at the Stadium that might have the crowd levels up:

July 14 - Nickelback
August 11 - Big Time Rush
August 17-18 - Mix Tape Festival (two day festival with many artists).

There are many different places to get discount tickets for Hersheypark.  Giant Grocery Stores have a discount ticket along with local AAA offices.


----------



## Random Ninja

I need to visit here more often. Didn't realize there was a single's thread. I'm heading down Friday night after work and plan to spend Sat/Sun hopping between MK/HS/Epcot. Anybody else hoping BTMR is open Sunday? I wan to pick up something to send a friend overseas from the SWW swag but don't figure I'll spend any other time in HS unless something catches my attention...it happens. Any meet ups planned? I'd love to meet some new people.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I was kinda leaning towards Hershey as well due to the show/AirConditioning factor....  but I didn't want to just declare another Hershey Meet this year without hearing from others.
> 
> 
> 
> (Currently) there are only 2 coasters there I won't ride..... 1 because it's a wooden coaster then tends to mess with my back/neck pretty bad,  and 1 because i physically won't fit.   Beyond that,   i don't have a problem riding anything there.
> 
> you may also want to remove any aerosols from your pocket before you get on any ride....just a thought....
> 
> So Another vote for Hershey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So It's sounding like Hershey is the one getting the support.  I don't have a problem with that.    Next question then would be when do you guys want to go?   Mid July?   Mid-Late August?    Some possibly dates would be July 14th or 21st?  or August 11th, 18th, or 25th?



just a side note, I will be in VA Beach the weekend of th 14th for sorority convention (no the pyrate and prince cannot come!) but please don't think my opinion is the deciding date.


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> The only date I can't do is July 14th.
> 
> There are some concerts at the Stadium that might have the crowd levels up:
> 
> July 14 - Nickelback
> August 11 - Big Time Rush
> August 17-18 - Mix Tape Festival (two day festival with many artists).
> 
> There are many different places to get discount tickets for Hersheypark.  Giant Grocery Stores have a discount ticket along with local AAA offices.





NJDiva said:


> just a side note, I will be in VA Beach the weekend of th 14th for sorority convention (no the pyrate and prince cannot come!) but please don't think my opinion is the deciding date.




Sounds like the 14th wouldn't be good for either of you,   so I'm thinking it might be best to scratch that date off the table.   

Based off the concert schedule...  and the potential desire to keep from being TOO close to the October meet (or a potential impromptu Ren Faire Gathering to see the  in his native habitat)....  Do we want to shoot for July 21st?    The biggest down-side I see to that weekend would be it's being just under 2months away which wouldn't give much time for anyone wanting to fly in for the meet  to get their tickets [Tara?  TDB?].


----------



## ctnurse

I don't think I will make the east coast meet this summer this year either.  July and August are very busy.  I will be in Europe from July 3-11 and will be in WDW from August 18-26.  I don't think I can squeeze in another trip this summer, but will be there for the Oct meet.  I'm thinking about flying down Oct 11 and staying until Oct 15.  I was thinking about renting points at BWV but there isn't anything available so now I am thinking about the Swan or Dolphin with the nurse rate.  Right now that looks like what I will do.  I am still holding out for a AP or GP rate but refuse to pay rack rate right now.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> just a side note, I will be in VA Beach the weekend of th 14th for sorority convention (no the pyrate and prince cannot come!) but please don't think my opinion is the deciding date.



I'm sure such an event could use a really good photographer


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like the 14th wouldn't be good for either of you,   so I'm thinking it might be best to scratch that date off the table.
> 
> Based off the concert schedule...  and the potential desire to keep from being TOO close to the October meet (or a potential impromptu Ren Faire Gathering to see the  in his native habitat)....  Do we want to shoot for July 21st?    The biggest down-side I see to that weekend would be it's being just under 2months away which wouldn't give much time for anyone wanting to fly in for the meet  to get their tickets [Tara?  TDB?].



ren faire opens aug. 4th so july 21 is good for me


----------



## 1Grumpy9

ohhh...I LOVE THE PA REN FAIRE!!!!

I will definitely be visiting the Ren Faire this year.  I didn't get there last season, but I want to get back this year.


----------



## taramoz

I just did my online flight check in for tomorrows flight!!!  How am I supposed to get through my work day...

Persistance pays off, I just snagged an 8:20 Crystal Palace breakfast for my MK day.  We should be done by park open at 9:00 correct?  I have never done a breakfast at the parks before...


----------



## Gina

Just wanted to pop in for a drive-by howdy.  I never have time to keep up with this fast-moving thread, but wish I did! Y'all have a lot of fun here.  Sounds like you guys have some fun meets planned!

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend! 


-gina-


----------



## OCD for WD

So I just posted a profile over on the other thread yesterday and decided to come over here to join the party.  Wasn't going to start my party this early in the morning but my work computer has the blue screen of death and I'm not "allowed" to work on my personal computer.  (Working from home has it's advantages sometimes. )

I live about an hour from the FL parks now.  I used to live in Atlanta but moved down here 7 months ago to take a chance on someone.  Turned out bad but I'm making the best of it and now at least I'm in Florida.  (I should have known better - he didn't love Disney!)

I've been going to WDW my whole life and always thought of it as my happy place until I went on my 1st DCL cruise in 2007 and now I know my home is at sea.  I just got off the Wonder's Inaugural trip to Hawaii and I want to go back SO bad.  Next booked cruise is not until Sept '13 so have to do something to cure the withdrawal.  Hope they have some cheap rates for FL residents soon...

I read back a little ways on here to see what kind of group this was a I am already looking forward to the October meet-up.  This seems like the kind of place I will fit in.  

Oh, and since I know I will be asked...  all the way except for formal nights - a girl's gotta have some bling!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I don't think I will make the east coast meet this summer this year either.  July and August are very busy.  I will be in Europe from July 3-11 and will be in WDW from August 18-26.  I don't think I can squeeze in another trip this summer, but will be there for the Oct meet.  I'm thinking about flying down Oct 11 and staying until Oct 15.  I was thinking about renting points at BWV but there isn't anything available so now I am thinking about the Swan or Dolphin with the nurse rate.  Right now that looks like what I will do.  I am still holding out for a AP or GP rate but refuse to pay rack rate right now.



nice thing about the location of the East Coast meet...  You can always just drive down for the weekend....  Or make it an adventure and hop Amtrak.      I'm sure someone can arrange to pick you up if so needed.

  And as for the October meet.....  You might still be able to find a room buddy if you want to see if someone else who plans on attending wants to help split costs.




taramoz said:


> I just did my online flight check in for tomorrows flight!!!  How am I supposed to get through my work day...
> 
> Persistance pays off, I just snagged an 8:20 Crystal Palace breakfast for my MK day.  We should be done by park open at 9:00 correct?  I have never done a breakfast at the parks before...



  Since you are getting ready to head away to the World and therefor likely won't have much time for us here....   Think the July 21st date would work for you and Hershey this year?   We did miss having you join us last year at the "Sweetest place on earth".  



Gina said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a drive-by howdy.  I never have time to keep up with this fast-moving thread, but wish I did! Y'all have a lot of fun here.  Sounds like you guys have some fun meets planned!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> -gina-



  OH NO!  We got hit by a Drive-by!!!     Makes you wonder what ever happened to this neighborhood.   

 to the group!    If it makes you feel any better.... we've been going kinda slow lately,   at least compared to our old habits of doing multiple multi-page days in a row.  

Think you'll want to join us for any of the meets?   I'll be making sure to update post #1 with details as they are decided upon,  so you can easily keep track of the plans even if you can't keep up with the day-to-day of the thread.  



OCD for WD said:


> So I just posted a profile over on the other thread yesterday and decided to come over here to join the party.  Wasn't going to start my party this early in the morning but my work computer has the blue screen of death and I'm not "allowed" to work on my personal computer.  (Working from home has it's advantages sometimes. )
> 
> I live about an hour from the FL parks now.  I used to live in Atlanta but moved down here 7 months ago to take a chance on someone.  Turned out bad but I'm making the best of it and now at least I'm in Florida.  (I should have known better - he didn't love Disney!)
> 
> I've been going to WDW my whole life and always thought of it as my happy place until I went on my 1st DCL cruise in 2007 and now I know my home is at sea.  I just got off the Wonder's Inaugural trip to Hawaii and I want to go back SO bad.  Next booked cruise is not until Sept '13 so have to do something to cure the withdrawal.  Hope they have some cheap rates for FL residents soon...
> 
> I read back a little ways on here to see what kind of group this was a I am already looking forward to the October meet-up.  This seems like the kind of place I will fit in.
> 
> Oh, and since I know I will be asked...  all the way except for formal nights - a girl's gotta have some bling!



 to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink (Just stay away from the rum or risk the resident  coming after ye),  And jump right into the conversations.  We don't bite.....hard....unless asked... 


 Prior to moving to PA,  I too was once a member of the TRUE Minority in Atlanta.....a Native.     Which part were you in?


----------



## OCD for WD

DCTooTall said:


> Prior to moving to PA,  I too was once a member of the TRUE Minority in Atlanta.....a Native.     Which part were you in?



Lived in Decatur for 12 years - but I'm a Tar Heel native.


----------



## DCTooTall

OCD for WD said:


> Lived in Decatur for 12 years - but I'm a Tar Heel native.



Know the area well.  Grew up in SW Dekalb....Decatur Mailing addy. 

  (And notice I said I was the True Minority in the area since I was native.  Seemed like EVERYBODY moved to the city from someplace else.)


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Since you are getting ready to head away to the World and therefor likely won't have much time for us here....   Think the July 21st date would work for you and Hershey this year?   We did miss having you join us last year at the "Sweetest place on earth".



If I can swing the flight and time off this is a kid free weekend for me.  My issues will be vacation time/budget, I am pretty scheduled up right now.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> If I can swing the flight and time off this is a kid free weekend for me.  My issues will be vacation time/budget, I am pretty scheduled up right now.



That's the nice thing about the weekend plan.  fly in Friday after work,   fly back Sunday or monday before work.    No vacation time needed.  

And I'm sure,  just like last time,   we can figure out something to help get you from the airport and maybe some crash space somewhere.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> That's the nice thing about the weekend plan.  fly in Friday after work,   fly back Sunday or monday before work.    No vacation time needed.
> 
> And I'm sure,  just like last time,   we can figure out something to help get you from the airport and maybe some crash space somewhere.



Will try, I just remember the flight requires connections and all that fun stuff, wish there were a direct...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Will try, I just remember the flight requires connections and all that fun stuff, wish there were a direct...



Looks like there are a few southwest direct flights from houston to BWI....

unfortunately....  looks like prices are getting up there already.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Looks like there are a few southwest direct flights from houston to BWI....
> 
> unfortunately....  looks like prices are getting up there already.



Flight prices bop around, I will keep an eye out for a drop.  Once y'all confirm the meet!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Flight prices bop around, I will keep an eye out for a drop.  Once y'all confirm the meet!



Fair enough.



Considering how this normally tends to work,   Does anyone have any objections to the East Coast REgional meet being held on  Saturday, July 21st, at HersheyPark located in Hershey, PA?   www.hersheypark.com 

Assuming noone has any objections,   I'll update the first post with the Meet info and I'm sure we'd be happy to pass along any details that may help those attending.


----------



## DisneyMom831

DCTooTall said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how this normally tends to work,   Does anyone have any objections to the East Coast REgional meet being held on  Saturday, July 21st, at HersheyPark located in Hershey, PA?   www.hersheypark.com
> 
> Assuming noone has any objections,   I'll update the first post with the Meet info and I'm sure we'd be happy to pass along any details that may help those attending.



I'm new but Hershey is only an 1.5 hours from me! I need to get caught up and start talking to people so I have a reason to go!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyMom831 said:


> I'm new but Hershey is only an 1.5 hours from me! I need to get caught up and start talking to people so I have a reason to go!!!



 to the group,  and you and more than  to attend the meet.   We are just as open and inviting in person as we are online.   One thing that still amazes people is that we have managed to avoid a LOT of the drama and clique-ish nature of a lot of groups that have been around for awhile.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

July 21st sound great!!!  I would be in for it!!!


----------



## Gina

DCTooTall said:


> OH NO!  We got hit by a Drive-by!!!     Makes you wonder what ever happened to this neighborhood.



LOL!! It's always nice to get to contribute to the deliquency of something... 






> to the group!    If it makes you feel any better.... we've been going kinda slow lately,   at least compared to our old habits of doing multiple multi-page days in a row.




Yeah, I try and stop in from time to time, but just never seem to have time to commit to it. I think that will be my belated New Year's resolution! 





> Think you'll want to join us for any of the meets?   I'll be making sure to update post #1 with details as they are decided upon,  so you can easily keep track of the plans even if you can't keep up with the day-to-day of the thread.




No, not unless some end up being close by... You know, like the meet people should be having to come welcome the Magic here to Galveston!!  I am *totally* up for a Magic-viewing meet. 

DS & I are also going to DLR for the first time October 5-8, if there is anything going on around that time!


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> ohhh...I LOVE THE PA REN FAIRE!!!!
> 
> I will definitely be visiting the Ren Faire this year.  I didn't get there last season, but I want to get back this year.



hopefully we can have a dismeet at the ren faire this year, I've had a season pass for the past 6 years or so, but last year I never made it down at all,,so I'm definitely getting there this year


----------



## DCTooTall

Gina said:


> LOL!! It's always nice to get to contribute to the deliquency of something...



     Is it even possible to corrupt this group anymore than it already is?!  




Gina said:


> Yeah, I try and stop in from time to time, but just never seem to have time to commit to it. I think that will be my belated New Year's resolution!



HAPPY NEW YEARS!!  




Gina said:


> No, not unless some end up being close by... You know, like the meet people should be having to come welcome the Magic here to Galveston!!  I am *totally* up for a Magic-viewing meet.



 Sounds like you and the 's should get together.   Sounds like you aren't too far away.


Seriously....  What's with the concentration of 's in the Houston area?   That just doesn't seem fair.   



Gina said:


> DS & I are also going to DLR for the first time October 5-8, if there is anything going on around that time!



Blue....  Anything going on around then?     i know our big meet is scheduled for 10/13 at WDW.....


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I just did my online flight check in for tomorrows flight!!!  How am I supposed to get through my work day...
> 
> Persistance pays off, I just snagged an 8:20 Crystal Palace breakfast for my MK day.  We should be done by park open at 9:00 correct?  I have never done a breakfast at the parks before...



Have a fantastic trip and congrats on scoring the ADR with such short notice.



Gina said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a drive-by howdy.  I never have time to keep up with this fast-moving thread, but wish I did! Y'all have a lot of fun here.  Sounds like you guys have some fun meets planned!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> -gina-




Welcome.  I just post when I can, but lurk a lot during the day.  Have a great weekend.  Mine is packed full of fun stuff.  I can't wait for a long weekend.  It going to be a great one.  Do you have any plans?



OCD for WD said:


> So I just posted a profile over on the other thread yesterday and decided to come over here to join the party.  Wasn't going to start my party this early in the morning but my work computer has the blue screen of death and I'm not "allowed" to work on my personal computer.  (Working from home has it's advantages sometimes. )
> 
> I live about an hour from the FL parks now.  I used to live in Atlanta but moved down here 7 months ago to take a chance on someone.  Turned out bad but I'm making the best of it and now at least I'm in Florida.  (I should have known better - he didn't love Disney!)
> 
> I've been going to WDW my whole life and always thought of it as my happy place until I went on my 1st DCL cruise in 2007 and now I know my home is at sea.  I just got off the Wonder's Inaugural trip to Hawaii and I want to go back SO bad.  Next booked cruise is not until Sept '13 so have to do something to cure the withdrawal.  Hope they have some cheap rates for FL residents soon...
> 
> I read back a little ways on here to see what kind of group this was a I am already looking forward to the October meet-up.  This seems like the kind of place I will fit in.
> 
> Oh, and since I know I will be asked...  all the way except for formal nights - a girl's gotta have some bling!


Welcome.  I have never done a Disney Cruise but think we might do one next winter.  The new ship looks fantastic.  I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason, so I am sorry about the relationship, but now you are in FL, and can meet someone who makes you happy.  You should come to the SSC meet in Oct.  The people that I have meet from this thread are awesome!




DCTooTall said:


> nice thing about the location of the East Coast meet...  You can always just drive down for the weekend....  Or make it an adventure and hop Amtrak.      I'm sure someone can arrange to pick you up if so needed.
> 
> And as for the October meet.....  You might still be able to find a room buddy if you want to see if someone else who plans on attending wants to help split costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are getting ready to head away to the World and therefor likely won't have much time for us here....   Think the July 21st date would work for you and Hershey this year?   We did miss having you join us last year at the "Sweetest place on earth".
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!  We got hit by a Drive-by!!!     Makes you wonder what ever happened to this neighborhood.
> 
> to the group!    If it makes you feel any better.... we've been going kinda slow lately,   at least compared to our old habits of doing multiple multi-page days in a row.
> 
> Think you'll want to join us for any of the meets?   I'll be making sure to update post #1 with details as they are decided upon,  so you can easily keep track of the plans even if you can't keep up with the day-to-day of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> to the group!   Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink (Just stay away from the rum or risk the resident  coming after ye),  And jump right into the conversations.  We don't bite.....hard....unless asked...
> 
> 
> Prior to moving to PA,  I too was once a member of the TRUE Minority in Atlanta.....a Native.     Which part were you in?



The problem with the Hershey meet is that I already am leaving DS for more the a week in July and then again for a long weekend in Sept to celebrate my birthday and then again for the Oct meet.  I really can't get away for another weekend, but I can't wait for the Oct meet.


----------



## DisneyMom831

MICKEY88 said:


> hopefully we can have a dismeet at the ren faire this year, I've had a season pass for the past 6 years or so, but last year I never made it down at all,,so I'm definitely getting there this year



The PA Ren Faire is the BEST!!!! I used to go every year but unfortunately haven't gone since high school. I absolutely love it there!


----------



## taramoz

Gina said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a drive-by howdy.  I never have time to keep up with this fast-moving thread, but wish I did! Y'all have a lot of fun here.  Sounds like you guys have some fun meets planned!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> -gina-



Hi, just excited to have another Texas girl here!  We also have Texas Disney Belle (TDB) but she has been busy, I hope she is back soon!

Welcome to the group


----------



## ahoff

taramoz said:


> I just did my online flight check in for tomorrows flight!!!  How am I supposed to get through my work day...
> 
> Persistance pays off, I just snagged an 8:20 Crystal Palace breakfast for my MK day.  We should be done by park open at 9:00 correct?  I have never done a breakfast at the parks before...



That's great!  CP is my favorite for a character breakfast, and being in the park before it opens is a great photo op.   Have a great trip!

Looking forward to the three-day weekend here, and weather is supposed to be great.  Hope everyone enjoys theirs!


----------



## TampaRobert

OCD for WD said:


> So I just posted a profile over on the other thread yesterday and decided to come over here to join the party.  Wasn't going to start my party this early in the morning but my work computer has the blue screen of death and I'm not "allowed" to work on my personal computer.  (Working from home has it's advantages sometimes. )
> 
> I live about an hour from the FL parks now.  I used to live in Atlanta but moved down here 7 months ago to take a chance on someone.  Turned out bad but I'm making the best of it and now at least I'm in Florida.  (I should have known better - he didn't love Disney!)
> 
> I've been going to WDW my whole life and always thought of it as my happy place until I went on my 1st DCL cruise in 2007 and now I know my home is at sea.  I just got off the Wonder's Inaugural trip to Hawaii and I want to go back SO bad.  Next booked cruise is not until Sept '13 so have to do something to cure the withdrawal.  Hope they have some cheap rates for FL residents soon...
> 
> I read back a little ways on here to see what kind of group this was a I am already looking forward to the October meet-up.  This seems like the kind of place I will fit in.
> 
> Oh, and since I know I will be asked...  all the way except for formal nights - a girl's gotta have some bling!



Welcome to Florida. Looks like we're practically neighbors. My daughter and I are heading on our first Disney cruise in June. Can't wait!


----------



## Gina

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously....  What's with the concentration of 's in the Houston area?   That just doesn't seem fair.



Hey, it doesn't seem too fair to me that it's only 's and no 's around here!! 





ctnurse said:


> Welcome.  I just post when I can, but lurk a lot during the day.  Have a great weekend.  Mine is packed full of fun stuff.  I can't wait for a long weekend.  It going to be a great one.  Do you have any plans?




I'm definitely looking forward to a long weekend!! No real plans, though. My son will be with his father for most of the weekend, so I guess I'll be doing my usual wander-around-the-house-wondering-what-to-do-with-myself routine. Lol. Maybe do some gaming. What sort of fun stuff are you doing? I'll live through you vicariously! 






taramoz said:


> Hi, just excited to have another Texas girl here!  We also have Texas Disney Belle (TDB) but she has been busy, I hope she is back soon!
> Welcome to the group




Hi, and thanks! Where in Houston do you live? I grew up in SW Houston, near Town & Country Mall, but got the heck out as soon as I could, lol. I still work here, though, and all my family are still here. But I'm awful happy to go home at the end of the day. I live right on the Pearland/Friendswood line. 






OCD for WD said:


> I've been going to WDW my whole life and always thought of it as my happy place until I went on my 1st DCL cruise in 2007 and now I know my home is at sea.  I just got off the Wonder's Inaugural trip to Hawaii and I want to go back SO bad.  Next booked cruise is not until Sept '13 so have to do something to cure the withdrawal.  Hope they have some cheap rates for FL residents soon...




Is Disney cruising not just the BEST???  It's like the marriage of everything awesome -- Disney atmosphere and tons of characters, plus the pure bliss that is cruising in itself. LOVE it. I'm so stinkin' excited about "our ship" sailing practically out of our backyard, I am absolutely beside myself.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> The problem with the Hershey meet is that I already am leaving DS for more the a week in July and then again for a long weekend in Sept to celebrate my birthday and then again for the Oct meet.  I really can't get away for another weekend, but I can't wait for the Oct meet.



 Well if that's the only problem,   I don't think we'd mind if you brought your DS along.  It might be worth checking out the Hershey Website to see if there are rides there that he'd enjoy.    He sounds like a pretty well behaved kinda kid,   so as long as you aren't too worried about us corrupting him,  I don't think he'd be too much trouble to come along.



taramoz said:


> Hi, just excited to have another Texas girl here!  We also have Texas Disney Belle (TDB) but she has been busy, I hope she is back soon!
> 
> Welcome to the group



  Well school should be ending soon,  So TDB's free time should HOPEFULLY increase a bit to give her some SSC time.   Then again,   when I last talked to her a few months ago she mentioned moving this summer,   so who knows when she'll get a chance to return to us.   

That being said....   it's also slightly ironic.   Another  shows up in Texas in this group..... around the same time we get another guy showing up here in PA.       I'm noticing a definite trend as far as central hubs for people in this group.


----------



## CamoMama

I returned to reality from my first solo trip to Disneyland yesterday! It was amazing. I'm exhausted!


----------



## taramoz

Day 1 could not have been better, about to head to CP to start day 2!  Man, would be nice if today went a smooth as yesterday!


----------



## taramoz

Gina said:


> Hi, and thanks! Where in Houston do you live? I grew up in SW Houston, near Town & Country Mall, but got the heck out as soon as I could, lol. I still work here, though, and all my family are still here. But I'm awful happy to go home at the end of the day. I live right on the Pearland/Friendswood line.



I am in the Heights, so pretty close to town!  I passed by your side of town the other day on my way to surf side!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Day 1 could not have been better, about to head to CP to start day 2!  Man, would be nice if today went a smooth as yesterday!



Soooooo Jealous!


----------



## TikiToucan

Hi everyone!


----------



## Gina

TikiToucan said:


> Hi everyone!




Hiya! Happy Friday!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OMG!  Last day of school (for me as a teacher and the kiddos), surprise reveal for the kids tonight, and we leave for the airport at 4:30 tomorrow morning!!  Sooooo ready!


----------



## DCTooTall

TikiToucan said:


> Hi everyone!



 to the group!   pull up a chair,   grab yourself a drink,  and feel free to join into the fun!


----------



## TikiToucan

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   pull up a chair,   grab yourself a drink,  and feel free to join into the fun!


Thanks!!!  Yay, Friday!

By the way, Jess, I just went on your blog and saw the cinnamon chips and now I'm making them.  They look so good!


----------



## Gina

TikiToucan said:


> By the way, Jess, I just went on your blog and saw the cinnamon chips and now I'm making them.  They look so good!




I am soooo glad you posted that!! I am so bad about noticing stuff... I hadn't seen that blog at all, and then realized I hadn't even noticed that my own blog link was missing from my sig. LOL  

Anyways, love the blog, Jess! And those cinnamon-sugar chips look amazing. I have a recipe to make a cinnamon-"sugar" blend with Truvia, and I'm going to use that with the low-carb tortillas I eat and try to make a version of that recipe that will fit in my diet. Challenge accepted, diet!! 

Following the blog now -- looking forward to reading more!

-gina-


----------



## TikiToucan

Gina said:


> I am soooo glad you posted that!! I am so bad about noticing stuff... I hadn't seen that blog at all, and then realized I hadn't even noticed that my own blog link was missing from my sig. LOL
> 
> -gina-



lol I'm glad I could help! Now I'll have to check out your blog


----------



## taramoz

Another super great day, today at the Monsters Inc. Laugh show in MK they choose my kid in the comedy skit, she was soooo happy.  And, breakfast at CP was fabulous, we checked in early and were sat right away, finished by rope drop and were the first riders on Space Mountain!  Whole day went great.

Only tip, they are now enforcing the end time on fast passes.  I was so used to them not, I got caught off guard.  No biggie, just if you expected to get on past the time you no longer can!


----------



## Random Ninja

Is there a meet this weekend at the parks?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OMG!  Last day of school (for me as a teacher and the kiddos), surprise reveal for the kids tonight, and we leave for the airport at 4:30 tomorrow morning!!  Sooooo ready!



Have fun! I guess you're gone already!  A little over a month left of school for me.  I hope to get to WDW or DL this summer again ... My March trip to DL was too cold!


----------



## DCTooTall

Random Ninja said:


> Is there a meet this weekend at the parks?



 to the group.

  The Official group meet at WDW isn't until Oct 13th....  However there are a few people down there this weekend who I think were talking about maybe trying to get together since their trips overlapped.


----------



## shannon1219

I will be down there OCT 4 thru 10 so I'll miss the meet.


----------



## ARo19

Just thought I would finally come out of hiding and say hi  .  I am also way excited because I will be at Disney in 12 days! Anybody else have any trips coming up soon?


----------



## taramoz

I am back, happy to report it was a great trip, one of our best!  Sad to be home, but the storms today were crazy and looks like they will continue, so I think my timing was good...

Time to start planning the next trip??!?!?


----------



## ahoff

Glad you had a great trip!  I hope the accomodations were satisfactory.

Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day.  Weather was perfect for some Tall Ships.


----------



## wdwgirl03

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OMG!  Last day of school (for me as a teacher and the kiddos), surprise reveal for the kids tonight, and we leave for the airport at 4:30 tomorrow morning!!  Sooooo ready!



Jealous!  The school district where I work has 2 weeks left.  Though really only 8 days.

Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## Gina

taramoz said:


> I am back, happy to report it was a great trip, one of our best!  Sad to be home, but the storms today were crazy and looks like they will continue, so I think my timing was good...
> 
> Time to start planning the next trip??!?!?




Welcome back! And it's *always* time to start planning the next trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

ARo19 said:


> Just thought I would finally come out of hiding and say hi  .  I am also way excited because I will be at Disney in 12 days! Anybody else have any trips coming up soon?



 to the SSC!   And congrats on the first post.  We feel so honored to have helped you feel comfortable in your first time.  You'll quickly learn that with this group it'll only get better and you do it more often and really learn to get the most of out it.    

  Feel free to pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump right into the random craziness that is the SSC!  



taramoz said:


> I am back, happy to report it was a great trip, one of our best!  Sad to be home, but the storms today were crazy and looks like they will continue, so I think my timing was good...
> 
> Time to start planning the next trip??!?!?



Hmmm...  **looks at calendar**   I see that July 21st looks like it has some potential for a trip of some sort.


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI,   I've updated the first post with information on the Hershey Meet.  (East Coast Regional)

From the edit:

East Coast "Regional" Meet -  *PLANNED!* Meet will be held on Saturday, July 21st at Hersheypark in Hershey, PA (www.hersheypark.com) Anyone and everyone is welcome to join us,  even if you don't normally post a lot within this group.  Additional Details will come as we work out some additional details and logistics.    Anybody who is thinking of flying in,  The closest major airports are Harrisburg, PA [MDT] 9mi, Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton, PA [ABE] 68mi, Baltimore, MD [BWI] 76mi, and Philadelphia, PA [PHL] 78mi.    Amtrak may also be a valid option for you as well with semi-regular service available into the Harrisburg Amtrak station.  Any questions? Feel free to PM me or post to the group.

--

 I figured since this looks like it may be a bit more attended than last year's quicky last minute ordeal,  I'd throw in some additional information to help people figure out how to get here.    Thoughts?  opinions?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Well, it doesn't look like we are going to make the short-notice trip to Disney next week, my boyfriend's son has basketball camp and his daughter had some stuff too.  We are going to try to go this fall, when all 7 of us can make it, but probably won't be able to make it for the big meet in October 


I thought of you guys and our "cough on them so they get the sexy voice" conversation from last year, earlier this week.  I am the last of the 4 of us to get this nasty cold, and I lost my voice on Sunday.  Yesterday was the worst of it, I hope.  At one point, DS came out of his room to see if my boyfriend was here because he thought he heard a man talking to his sister   I think I went way beyond the "deep sexy voice" and just sounded *bad* lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Well, it doesn't look like we are going to make the short-notice trip to Disney next week, my boyfriend's son has basketball camp and his daughter had some stuff too.  We are going to try to go this fall, when all 7 of us can make it, but probably won't be able to make it for the big meet in October
> 
> 
> I thought of you guys and our "cough on them so they get the sexy voice" conversation from last year, earlier this week.  I am the last of the 4 of us to get this nasty cold, and I lost my voice on Sunday.  Yesterday was the worst of it, I hope.  At one point, DS came out of his room to see if my boyfriend was here because he thought he heard a man talking to his sister   I think I went way beyond the "deep sexy voice" and just sounded *bad* lol.



I think the problem is that you got it backwards.   Based off the consensus from the last time that conversation was had,   It was the women who were supposed to get the guys sick for the deep sexy voice affect....  not the women getting sick for a deep sexy voice.


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> Glad you had a great trip!  I hope the accomodations were satisfactory.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day.  Weather was perfect for some Tall Ships.



Everything was perfect!  Thanks again.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys! Hope all is well. I lost my job today and am in the process of moving back to Vegas. Fun stuff lemme tell ya.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope all is well. I lost my job today and am in the process of moving back to Vegas. Fun stuff lemme tell ya.



that bites, sorry to hear that


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope all is well. I lost my job today and am in the process of moving back to Vegas. Fun stuff lemme tell ya.



Dude,  that sucks.      Sorry to hear it.


----------



## kismet1003

I have just recently been hanging around this thread but don't post much.  Im definitely thinking about attending the East Coast meet @ Hershey!!! How great to spend a day with Disney lovers!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

kismet1003 said:


> I have just recently been hanging around this thread but don't post much.  Im definitely thinking about attending the East Coast meet @ Hershey!!! How great to spend a day with Disney lovers!!!!



We'd love to have you!


----------



## DisneyLady56

Hello to all you singles out there.  I made a decision yesterday.  Instead of my every other year visits to Disney World, I am definitely going every year starting June 2013.  This is my "off" year and I am going nuts!!!  I have been listening to mouseworldradio.com every day at work to sorta satisfy my DW addiction.  Hoping for the new 2013 rates to come out soon.


----------



## MICKEY88

kismet1003 said:


> I have just recently been hanging around this thread but don't post much.  Im definitely thinking about attending the East Coast meet @ Hershey!!! How great to spend a day with Disney lovers!!!!



mark it on your calendar, guaranteed to be a fun day, as DC said, we'd love to have you


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope all is well. I lost my job today and am in the process of moving back to Vegas. Fun stuff lemme tell ya.



Hon so sorry to hear that...although you are getting very good at packing and moving....I wish I had your skill right now....

you'll bounce back, you have in the past!! we're here to amuse you when you need it...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I think the problem is that you got it backwards.   Based off the consensus from the last time that conversation was had,   It was the women who were supposed to get the guys sick for the deep sexy voice affect....  not the women getting sick for a deep sexy voice.



ok, first, if I remember correctly, I was the one who had the sexy voice from being hoarse...that stemmed into getting sick hand having ethe sexy voice which then went into men having sexy voices....so it's the chicks that have the advantage, we sound great to men....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> that bites, sorry to hear that





DCTooTall said:


> Dude,  that sucks.      Sorry to hear it.





NJDiva said:


> Hon so sorry to hear that...although you are getting very good at packing and moving....I wish I had your skill right now....
> 
> you'll bounce back, you have in the past!! we're here to amuse you when you need it...





Thanks guys.

Ya know, I thought about starting up a moving company since I'm becoming something of an expert at packing. 

I've got a back up plan in place already and a back up to that back up plan. haha. Thanks  I'm actually surprisingly handling this really well. I'm kind of glad that it happened in a way.


----------



## NJDiva

Ok, so the wait has ended...we are officially moving stuff into the "new" house. so here's how it's going so far....we are waiting for our inspection which is tomorrow (5/31) and we are praying for the CO to be given. we were able to move A LOT of stuff over from the rental house (which we have to be out of by the weekend) to the new and improved Diva house!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyLady56 said:


> Hello to all you singles out there.  I made a decision yesterday.  Instead of my every other year visits to Disney World, I am definitely going every year starting June 2013.  This is my "off" year and I am going nuts!!!  I have been listening to mouseworldradio.com every day at work to sorta satisfy my DW addiction.  Hoping for the new 2013 rates to come out soon.



 



NJDiva said:


> ok, first, if I remember correctly, I was the one who had the sexy voice from being hoarse...that stemmed into getting sick hand having ethe sexy voice which then went into men having sexy voices....so it's the chicks that have the advantage, we sound great to men....



 I seem to recall the conversation being about a guy at the office who had a sexy accent that just was puddle-worthy when he got sick.      maybe my memory is going in my old age.





bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Ya know, I thought about starting up a moving company since I'm becoming something of an expert at packing.
> 
> I've got a back up plan in place already and a back up to that back up plan. haha. Thanks  I'm actually surprisingly handling this really well. I'm kind of glad that it happened in a way.



  The Disney gods are telling you something.   First they royally jack up the prices for DL,  then you lose your job.  Sounds like you need to move east so you can switch your home to WDW.  



NJDiva said:


> Ok, so the wait has ended...we are officially moving stuff into the "new" house. so here's how it's going so far....we are waiting for our inspection which is tomorrow (5/31) and we are praying for the CO to be given. we were able to move A LOT of stuff over from the rental house (which we have to be out of by the weekend) to the new and improved Diva house!



Sooooooo.....When's the house warming party?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Ok, so the wait has ended...we are officially moving stuff into the "new" house. so here's how it's going so far....we are waiting for our inspection which is tomorrow (5/31) and we are praying for the CO to be given. we were able to move A LOT of stuff over from the rental house (which we have to be out of by the weekend) to the new and improved Diva house!



woohoo! Glad you're finally moving in!  



DCTooTall said:


> The Disney gods are telling you something.   First they royally jack up the prices for DL,  then you lose your job.  Sounds like you need to move east so you can switch your home to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo.....When's the house warming party?



Right? hahaha. We'll see what happens. I'm at the very least going to be in Chicago for a few weeks to a couple months starting Mid-June. If anyone will be out there drop me a line!


----------



## wdwgirl03

DisneyLady56 said:


> Hello to all you singles out there.  I made a decision yesterday.  Instead of my every other year visits to Disney World, I am definitely going every year starting June 2013.  This is my "off" year and I am going nuts!!!  I have been listening to mouseworldradio.com every day at work to sorta satisfy my DW addiction.  Hoping for the new 2013 rates to come out soon.



When my sisters and I were little my family used to go every other year.  The first time we went 2 years in a row was 2001 and 2002 because Easter fell within a calendar year so we got annual passes.  Since then we've been on atleast one trip every year.  Oh, and we're in the Vacation Club now...LOL.  I sometimes think I don't know how we managed going once every other year.


----------



## DisneyLady56

wdwgirl03 said:


> When my sisters and I were little my family used to go every other year.  The first time we went 2 years in a row was 2001 and 2002 because Easter fell within a calendar year so we got annual passes.  Since then we've been on atleast one trip every year.  Oh, and we're in the Vacation Club now...LOL.  I sometimes think I don't know how we managed going once every other year.




I wish I would have bought into the DVC when I first started going to DW.  I never thought I would want to go every year...lol...thought I would want to visit more interesting places....what was I thinking???


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyLady56 said:


> I wish I would have bought into the DVC when I first started going to DW.  I never thought I would want to go every year...lol...thought I would want to visit more interesting places....what was I thinking???



more interesting places..?? really what were you thinking..LOL


----------



## wdwgirl03

DisneyLady56 said:


> I wish I would have bought into the DVC when I first started going to DW.  I never thought I would want to go every year...lol...thought I would want to visit more interesting places....what was I thinking???



Yeah, my dad is the owner and my sisters and I are all in our 20s now.  He said if he would've known we would still like going now that we're older he would've bought sooner.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I'm on the road to Las Vegas/Henderson yet again. This time indefinitely(hopefully, haha). Should be there by 6am pacific. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyLady56 said:


> I wish I would have bought into the DVC when I first started going to DW.  I never thought I would want to go every year...lol...thought I would want to visit more interesting places....what was I thinking???





wdwgirl03 said:


> Yeah, my dad is the owner and my sisters and I are all in our 20s now.  He said if he would've known we would still like going now that we're older he would've bought sooner.



 One reason I bought the timeshare I did when I made my first trip down since hitting "adulthood".  My brother still has,  and uses,  the timeshare he inherited from my parents.     It's not DVC,    but $$$ wise it's cheaper, it's mine (and not a lease), my home resort is closer to the parks than some DVC resorts,   and I have the flexibility to use it at a ton of other non-disney locations if I ever get the urge.  (But so far...  All Disney.   )



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'm on the road to Las Vegas/Henderson yet again. This time indefinitely(hopefully, haha). Should be there by 6am pacific. Happy Friday everyone!



Good Luck!


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI guys...   ticket prices are going up sunday.   If you haven't gotten your Disney tickets yet for October it may not be a bad time to grab them before the increase.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Good Luck!



Well I ALMOST made it. Ugh. The car stopped running right about 70 miles out.   Thankfully I had AAA and got a free tow to my house! That paid for my membership right there!  Made it here about noon. 5 hours later than I had planned on. Now to figure out what the f*** is wrong with this car. UGH!


----------



## EeyoreJen

Hello all 

I've been lurking for a few days now so thought I would just jump in and say "hello".  Please bear with me while I catch-up with things!  I'll be  just for a little bit 

Jen


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I ALMOST made it. Ugh. The car stopped running right about 70 miles out.   Thankfully I had AAA and got a free tow to my house! That paid for my membership right there!  Made it here about noon. 5 hours later than I had planned on. Now to figure out what the f*** is wrong with this car. UGH!



  I seem to recall this not being your first case of annoying car trouble....  



EeyoreJen said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days now so thought I would just jump in and say "hello".  Please bear with me while I catch-up with things!  I'll be  just for a little bit
> 
> Jen



 to the group!!   Always fun to have new people join us.   Feel free to pull up a chair and have yourself a drink!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I seem to recall this not being your first case of annoying car trouble....



Definitely not.  It gets me kind worked up at times and I look like this  haha. Just gotta roll with the punches ya know?


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Definitely not.  It gets me kind worked up at times and I look like this  haha. Just gotta roll with the punches ya know?



Hakuna Matata!


----------



## EeyoreJen

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!!   Always fun to have new people join us.   Feel free to pull up a chair and have yourself a drink!



Thanks much   I'll try to avoid too many drinks because I'll end up dancing on the table lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

EeyoreJen said:


> Thanks much   I'll try to avoid too many drinks because I'll end up dancing on the table lol



Nothing wrong with that. All of us princes/pyrates enjoy a good table dance.


----------



## EeyoreJen

bluedevilinaz said:


> Nothing wrong with that. All of us princes/pyrates enjoy a good table dance.



I never said it would be a good dance lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

EeyoreJen said:


> I never said it would be a good dance lol



any table dance is a good dance


----------



## Gina

EeyoreJen said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've been lurking for a few days now so thought I would just jump in and say "hello".  Please bear with me while I catch-up with things!  I'll be  just for a little bit
> 
> Jen



Welcome!   This is a super nice bunch of people. 






bluedevilinaz said:


> Definitely not.  It gets me kind worked up at times and I look like this  haha. Just gotta roll with the punches ya know?




I am amazed at how you keep smiling through everything lately... Says a lot about your character! Or explains why the rum is all gone.


----------



## DCTooTall

EeyoreJen said:


> Thanks much   I'll try to avoid too many drinks because I'll end up dancing on the table lol



    Don't let that stop you.   You wouldn't be the first one in this group.  





Gina said:


> I am amazed at how you keep smiling through everything lately... Says a lot about your character! Or explains why the rum is all gone.



  Let's just say there is a reason Blue is our resident bartender.....


....He's too good to let the rum supply disappear before order more to restock.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Gina said:


> I am amazed at how you keep smiling through everything lately... Says a lot about your character! Or explains why the rum is all gone.



Sometimes I wonder how I manage to stay in good spirits but when you have great friends, supportive family, and an amazing wife there isn't much more you need in life.  That and lots of rum



DCTooTall said:


> Let's just say there is a reason Blue is our resident bartender.....
> 
> 
> ....He's too good to let the rum supply disappear before order more to restock.



Hahahahaha I thought it was because I was our resident jack of most trades and had a bartending license?  

I actually don't have any rum in my house right now. I do have some Tennessee Honey Jack and some UV Cake Vodka(which is TASTY!!!) though. haha. I would buy some but the fundage is getting dangerously low.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahahahaha I thought it was because I was our resident jack of most trades and had a bartending license?



Well... there was that too.  




And now for something completely different....


  Hershey Meet People!    July 21st.    Who's planning on coming?  Anybody need any info for the place?   I'm hoping we can exceed last year's number of people who attended.....  And it's a blast!  

Oh... And Chocolate World.  Can't forget to mention Chocolate world!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Well... there was that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something completely different....
> 
> 
> Hershey Meet People!    July 21st.    Who's planning on coming?  Anybody need any info for the place?   I'm hoping we can exceed last year's number of people who attended.....  And it's a blast!
> 
> Oh... And Chocolate World.  Can't forget to mention Chocolate world!



Where did you say I could fly direct to on SW?

On another note, DD8 is going for 2 weeks at overnight camp in North Carolina this weekend, I will be a mess.  Although, the second week I will be distracted with my trip to the British Virgin Islands, but still, am I a crazy mom for sending her to camp so young and so far away??!?!?


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Where did you say I could fly direct to on SW?
> 
> On another note, DD8 is going for 2 weeks at overnight camp in North Carolina this weekend, I will be a mess.  Although, the second week I will be distracted with my trip to the British Virgin Islands, but still, am I a crazy mom for sending her to camp so young and so far away??!?!?



You are not crazy at all.  I understand how you feel, if you didn't feel she wasn't in great hands you would not have sent her.  She will have a great time at camp and you will have a great time in the BVI.   I totally understand since I am leaving DS and going to Europe next month.   He will be with my Mom and be fine but I will still worry.  Worrying is something us Moms do.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> You are not crazy at all.  I understand how you feel, if you didn't feel she wasn't in great hands you would not have sent her.  She will have a great time at camp and you will have a great time in the BVI.   I totally understand since I am leaving DS and going to Europe next month.   He will be with my Mom and be fine but I will still worry.  Worrying is something us Moms do.



Good point, it's just part of being a mom I suppose!  Worst part is she is the type of kid that will likely just happily say "bye mom" and go, well maybe it's good, but still hard!

What are you doing in Europe?


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Good point, it's just part of being a mom I suppose!  Worst part is she is the type of kid that will likely just happily say "bye mom" and go, well maybe it's good, but still hard!
> 
> What are you doing in Europe?



I totally understand.  I dropped DS off at baseball practice tonight for the first time.  I usually stay, but I had so much to get done, and it was only 60 degrees out so I left him.   When I picked him up he told me that he missed me so much, that I melted.  

Going to Paris for some much needed adult time!  I can't wait I leave in 28 days, but who is counting!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Where did you say I could fly direct to on SW?
> 
> On another note, DD8 is going for 2 weeks at overnight camp in North Carolina this weekend, I will be a mess.  Although, the second week I will be distracted with my trip to the British Virgin Islands, but still, am I a crazy mom for sending her to camp so young and so far away??!?!?



There were some Direct flights into BWI that I saw when I looked.  It's the same airport that TDB flew into.   (Actually...  I should probably ping her since she's been AWOL for so long.   I'm guessing school is probably out by now...)

And you aren't crazy.  My parents sent me to Culver Indiana for a 8 week camp when I was 9.  This was back when I lived in Atlanta.




ctnurse said:


> Going to Paris for some much needed adult time!  I can't wait I leave in 28 days, but who is counting!



Bow Chicka Wow wow!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> There were some Direct flights into BWI that I saw when I looked.  It's the same airport that TDB flew into.   (Actually...  I should probably ping her since she's been AWOL for so long.   I'm guessing school is probably out by now...)
> 
> And you aren't crazy.  My parents sent me to Culver Indiana for a 8 week camp when I was 9.  This was back when I lived in Atlanta.



Let me check flight prices, I am a maybe.  

Thanks for saying I am not crazy, starting to feel a bit crazy now that it's close.  Tell TDB we all miss her, and I need her in the Oct planning!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Let me check flight prices, I am a maybe.
> 
> Thanks for saying I am not crazy, starting to feel a bit crazy now that it's close.  Tell TDB we all miss her, and I need her in the Oct planning!



The 3 easiest airports for this area are going to be BWI, Philly, or Harrisburg (MDT).  I know frontier just started servicing harrisburg with direct orlando flights (took over airtran's route) for pretty cheap,  but I haven't seen who else comes out of there or pricing.

And just texted TDB.   We'll see if she's alive.


----------



## DCTooTall

Well...  TDB is alive....


...Unfortunately she may not be able to make the October meet due to a cousin with really bad wedding timing....


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Well...  TDB is alive....
> 
> 
> ...Unfortunately she may not be able to make the October meet due to a cousin with really bad wedding timing....



Oh no!  Do we have a list of who is in?  I should be more on top of all this...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Oh no!  Do we have a list of who is in?  I should be more on top of all this...



I know I'll be there.  We are still trying to convince CT to show up.   You know Darcy will most likely make an appearance (hey... we may even finally meet the her boytoy.    ).   

Did BigE say he was planning on making it down?

I'm not sure about the Diva.   I remember her saying she had a trip in October to the caribbean that could conflict,  but I don't remember exact details of that.

Anybody else?  Oct 13th at WDW?


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I know I'll be there.  We are still trying to convince CT to show up.   You know Darcy will most likely make an appearance (hey... we may even finally meet the her boytoy.    ).
> 
> Did BigE say he was planning on making it down?
> 
> I'm not sure about the Diva.   I remember her saying she had a trip in October to the caribbean that could conflict,  but I don't remember exact details of that.
> 
> Anybody else?  Oct 13th at WDW?



I will be there in October.  I have taken the time off of work and have a sitter.  Looking forward to meet.  I have meet Darcy's man.  He is awesome.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I will be there in October.  I have taken the time off of work and have a sitter.  Looking forward to meet.  I have meet Darcy's man.  He is awesome.



I will be there too, but still would like to room with someone(s).  I am kinda waiting for discounts for AP's when we are going!

I am most looking forward to going during low crowds, something I have never experienced...


----------



## TampaRobert

taramoz said:


> I will be there too, but still would like to room with someone(s).  I am kinda waiting for discounts for AP's when we are going!
> 
> I am most looking forward to going during low crowds, something I have never experienced...



Once you visit during the "low crowds" time, you'll (almost) never want to visit during the peak seasons. October and November before the holidays and January to March are the best times at the parks. Great weather and low crowds!


----------



## Gina

taramoz said:


> On another note, DD8 is going for 2 weeks at overnight camp in North Carolina this weekend, I will be a mess.  Although, the second week I will be distracted with my trip to the British Virgin Islands, but still, am I a crazy mom for sending her to camp so young and so far away??!?!?




Oh, you are so *not* crazy... You're giving your DD a great opportunity!! I was at camp for 2 weeks every year from that age until I was old enough to become a camp counselor myself, and to this day those 2 weeks every year remain the greatest memories of my life. I'm not going to tell you not to worry, though -- like ctnurse said, it's just what we do.   Just wait until she starts driving -- then you'll wonder why you bothered to worry about something like camp!! LOL  







DCTooTall said:


> Hershey Meet People!    July 21st.    Who's planning on coming?  Anybody need any info for the place?   I'm hoping we can exceed last year's number of people who attended.....  And it's a blast!




If we've already established that all the wonderful princesses are here in Texas, why are y'all meeting in PA?


----------



## TheBigE

Hi All,

Yes, count me in for the DIS Meet in October.   I will be flying in Thursday for some much needed WDW time.   

E


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> I am most looking forward to going during low crowds, something I have never experienced...


 

Unfortunately the crowds may not be too low. I've been heading down during October for the past 6 years, and the crowds have been steadily building year to year. It won't be packed, but the crowds will probably be in the moderate levels if last year is any indication. It's still my favorite time of year to visit. Now the World Showcase can get packed on weekends for the F&W fest, but it can also be fun hitting the kiosks with that many people around.

I'm in if anything is going on for 10/13. I'm booked and paid for 10/11 - 10/18. I'm flying down 10/11 and crashing with my parents in Fort Wilderness (they arrive 10/10). I've got a few dinner reservations with my parents as well as the Swan/Dolphin F&W event on 10/12 ... but besides that I sort of do my own thing while I'm down. I have to see what other F&W event are occuring when the schedule finally gets released

For anybody near Bay Lake during that time, the Brocktoon RV should be parked in a preffered campsite near Pioneer Hall. I should be bringing down a couple cases of craft beer, and I've been known to share if anyone catches me while I'm lounging outside. Easy to spot, as we've got a big green Mickey Head out front (pic from last year):


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I know I'll be there.  We are still trying to convince CT to show up.   You know Darcy will most likely make an appearance (hey... we may even finally meet the her boytoy.    ).
> 
> Did BigE say he was planning on making it down?
> 
> I'm not sure about the Diva.   I remember her saying she had a trip in October to the caribbean that could conflict,  but I don't remember exact details of that.
> 
> Anybody else?  Oct 13th at WDW?



Actually it's my anniversary and I would be dead if I travel that weekend. And the trip you speak of is a two week cruise to the Canary Islands the following week.
I should be at the Hershey meet...it's right after my sorority convention so my summer is starting out busy


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I should be at the Hershey meet...it's right after my sorority convention so my summer is starting out busy



That's the one in Vegas right?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I will be there in October.  I have taken the time off of work and have a sitter.  Looking forward to meet.  I have meet Darcy's man.  He is awesome.



  I've met him briefly before too.   She took him to HHN last year and I met him when we met up outside of Jaws....before she decided it was time to leave.     Slackers.  



taramoz said:


> I will be there too, but still would like to room with someone(s).  I am kinda waiting for discounts for AP's when we are going!
> 
> I am most looking forward to going during low crowds, something I have never experienced...



  I think I remember Lala saying she was going to the October meet too.   Between CT, Lala, etc...  i'm sure you can find someone to crash with.  



TampaRobert said:


> Once you visit during the "low crowds" time, you'll (almost) never want to visit during the peak seasons. October and November before the holidays and January to March are the best times at the parks. Great weather and low crowds!



  Seriously... are there even Low Crowd times anymore?   Seems like what used to be considered Moderate is the new low.



Gina said:


> If we've already established that all the wonderful princesses are here in Texas, why are y'all meeting in PA?



 The meet at Hershey is just the "Regional" meet.   The idea is a quick and easy meet in the summer someplace that much easier/cheaper to get too for a large number of people.  (We've had a Lot of people in the PA/NJ/DE/NY/CT area here).    Unfortunately,  While the princesses are in TX,   Nobody else is really nearby. 

BUT....  That's also why we are doing the BIG Disney meet in October.  Lower crowd time...  Food and Wine...  And it's something where everybody can travel down and meet up and have fun.  



NJDiva said:


> Actually it's my anniversary and I would be dead if I travel that weekend. And the trip you speak of is a two week cruise to the Canary Islands the following week.
> I should be at the Hershey meet...it's right after my sorority convention so my summer is starting out busy



  Somehow this October meet just won't be the same without TDB and the Diva attending.    



bluedevilinaz said:


> That's the one in Vegas right?



Heh.... You just moved back to Vegas to be there for all the Sorority Girls,   didn't you?   


Ok.... So let's make sure I've got everyone so far for the meets....  If I'm missing anyone,   let me know and I'll get you added to the list.   I'll probably update the first post with the list in a bit anyways so that we can keep track (And maybe attract even more people to join us once they see the fun we're gonna have.   )


7/21 Hershey Meet -
 Attending
     DCTooTall  (Aka  The Prince
     NJDiva  (aka The Diva)
     Mickey88 ( aka  The  )
     1Grumpy9

 Maybe
  kismet1003
  taramoz
  Disneymom831   (Caught up yet?)


10/13 Disney Meet
  Attending
    Tara  (the sucker planning it.   )
    DCTootall
    ctnurse
    TheBigE
    brocktoon
    Darcy
    Dismem98

   Maybe
     Lala  (Haven't heard from her in awhile,   But aren't we supposed to have a 'party' at some point?    )


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Heh.... You just moved back to Vegas to be there for all the Sorority Girls,   didn't you?



Me? Never! haha. That'd be a great theory if I wasn't gonna be in Chicago during that time.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Me? Never! haha. That'd be a great theory if I wasn't gonna be in Chicago during that time.



The only problem with living in Vegas is "What happens in Vegas, Stays in Vegas."....  So you can't escape your not-so-great moments.


----------



## ARo19

DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC!   And congrats on the first post.  We feel so honored to have helped you feel comfortable in your first time.  You'll quickly learn that with this group it'll only get better and you do it more often and really learn to get the most of out it.
> 
> Feel free to pull up a stool,  pour yourself a drink,  and jump right into the random craziness that is the SSC!



Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## KDilly

TampaRobert said:


> Once you visit during the "low crowds" time, you'll (almost) never want to visit during the peak seasons. October and November before the holidays and January to March are the best times at the parks. Great weather and low crowds!



I totally agree, off season is great and you can also miss the rain more likely in those months...

-KD


----------



## DCTooTall

ARo19 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome



No problem.  We are a friendly bunch here.  


Think you'll be joining us for either of our planned meets?


----------



## dismem98

I plan to be there for the Oct meet and am pretty sure Darcy too.  At least we've talked about several times.

I know she's been busy with the move and I missed seeing her in May but we are planning out big Aug trup .  YEA!!!!

Hope you all have a great time at the Hershey meet    

Patty


----------



## MICKEY88

Gina said:


> Welcome!   This is a super nice bunch of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed at how you keep smiling through everything lately... Says a lot about your character! Or explains why the rum is all gone.



did I hear someone say " The RUM is all gone"?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> did I hear someone say " The RUM is all gone"?



Nope there's still plenty available.  don't get too excited now.


----------



## DefLepard

MICKEY88 said:


> did I hear someone say " The RUM is all gone"?




Everyone is enjoying _RUM_, lots to go around, dive right in


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Nope there's still plenty available.  don't get too excited now.



I thought someone found my private stash 

I was about to keelhaul someone..


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> 10/13 Disney Meet
> Attending
> Tara  (the sucker planning it.   )
> DCTootall
> ctnurse
> TheBigE
> brocktoon
> Darcy
> Dismem98
> 
> Maybe
> Lala  (Haven't heard from her in awhile,   But aren't we supposed to have a 'party' at some point?    )



Love love this list!  

I know we have discussed TheBigE hosting something and Lala hosting her party. Would think drinking/eating around Epcot would be good for one of the get togethers as well.  I have never planned a meet(and it shows)!

Do you think they will come out with AP discounted room rates for Oct soon?  I usually rent points but am a bit behind on that, hoping for a good discount.  I may go down the weekend before too with DD8, lots of travel...


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Love love this list!
> 
> I know we have discussed TheBigE hosting something and Lala hosting her party. Would think drinking/eating around Epcot would be good for one of the get togethers as well.  I have never planned a meet(and it shows)!
> 
> Do you think they will come out with AP discounted room rates for Oct soon?  I usually rent points but am a bit behind on that, hoping for a good discount.  I may go down the weekend before too with DD8, lots of travel...



Who know's what Disney's going to do about AP Rates.   They've been weird the past year as they've tried to pull back on discounts.  Maybe if we are lucky the AP rate increase will prompt them to give out some good discounts early since they are getting the money via the pass.

As for the meet,  Last year I just picked a park and a time and place to meet up.   I also gave people my cell # so we could pick up stranglers.   Once we got going,  it was a lot of play-by-ear.     You can also plan on a large ADR if you want to try and wrangle that... but honestly,  with F&W,  if we do EPCOT it'd probably end up being wasted since people will be snacking all day.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Who know's what Disney's going to do about AP Rates.   They've been weird the past year as they've tried to pull back on discounts.  Maybe if we are lucky the AP rate increase will prompt them to give out some good discounts early since they are getting the money via the pass.
> 
> As for the meet,  Last year I just picked a park and a time and place to meet up.   I also gave people my cell # so we could pick up stranglers.   Once we got going,  it was a lot of play-by-ear.     You can also plan on a large ADR if you want to try and wrangle that... but honestly,  with F&W,  if we do EPCOT it'd probably end up being wasted since people will be snacking all day.



I kinda thought F&W but once we know who will be there and when I'll start to plan some stuff.  Like I said, I have the TIW card so reservations somewhere would be good too.


----------



## ctnurse

Brocktoon said:


> Unfortunately the crowds may not be too low. I've been heading down during October for the past 6 years, and the crowds have been steadily building year to year. It won't be packed, but the crowds will probably be in the moderate levels if last year is any indication. It's still my favorite time of year to visit. Now the World Showcase can get packed on weekends for the F&W fest, but it can also be fun hitting the kiosks with that many people around.
> 
> I'm in if anything is going on for 10/13. I'm booked and paid for 10/11 - 10/18. I'm flying down 10/11 and crashing with my parents in Fort Wilderness (they arrive 10/10). I've got a few dinner reservations with my parents as well as the Swan/Dolphin F&W event on 10/12 ... but besides that I sort of do my own thing while I'm down. I have to see what other F&W event are occuring when the schedule finally gets released
> 
> For anybody near Bay Lake during that time, the Brocktoon RV should be parked in a preffered campsite near Pioneer Hall. I should be bringing down a couple cases of craft beer, and I've been known to share if anyone catches me while I'm lounging outside. Easy to spot, as we've got a big green Mickey Head out front (pic from last year):



Have you been to any of the Swan/Dolphin seminars?  I have been looking at them, but wasn't sure about them.  They look like a lot of fun?  


dismem98 said:


> I plan to be there for the Oct meet and am pretty sure Darcy too.  At least we've talked about several times.
> 
> I know she's been busy with the move and I missed seeing her in May but we are planning out big Aug trup .  YEA!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great time at the Hershey meet
> 
> Patty



When are you there in August?  We are going August 18-26.  If this doesn't work for you and Darcy.  We will see you in October!


----------



## ahoff

Hello everyone, been away for a while.  Been doing a lot of one day things, lots of bike riding.  Was in city yesterday hoping to see the shuttle on the barge but they delayed the trip until today so missed it.  But did see the 2nd lady on the Colbert Show.  Also had a day trip to Raceway Park fr some drag racing

I am a maybe for the Hershey meet, not sure if I am going to go to AllGood this year, which is on the same weekend. They moved it to Ohio this year.  Also seeing Phish three days during first week of July!   Also a maybe for the Oct meet but will be down there two weeks earlier for the ToT 10 mile race, so not sure I can return so quickly.

Have a good week.  Heading up to Boston next week for a long bike ride.  Glad it is sponsored by a brewery!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I kinda thought F&W but once we know who will be there and when I'll start to plan some stuff.  Like I said, I have the TIW card so reservations somewhere would be good too.



I just need your TIW for drinks.   Forget the food.  



ahoff said:


> Hello everyone, been away for a while.  Been doing a lot of one day things, lots of bike riding.  Was in city yesterday hoping to see the shuttle on the barge but they delayed the trip until today so missed it.  But did see the 2nd lady on the Colbert Show.  Also had a day trip to Raceway Park fr some drag racing
> 
> I am a maybe for the Hershey meet, not sure if I am going to go to AllGood this year, which is on the same weekend. They moved it to Ohio this year.  Also seeing Phish three days during first week of July!   Also a maybe for the Oct meet but will be down there two weeks earlier for the ToT 10 mile race, so not sure I can return so quickly.
> 
> Have a good week.  Heading up to Boston next week for a long bike ride.  Glad it is sponsored by a brewery!



Glad to see you back.   I'm gonna move the list to post #1 and add you to it.


----------



## ortholablady

ahoff said:


> Hello everyone, been away for a while.  Been doing a lot of one day things, lots of bike riding.  Was in city yesterday hoping to see the shuttle on the barge but they delayed the trip until today so missed it.  But did see the 2nd lady on the Colbert Show.  Also had a day trip to Raceway Park fr some drag racing
> 
> I am a maybe for the Hershey meet, not sure if I am going to go to AllGood this year, which is on the same weekend. They moved it to Ohio this year.  Also seeing Phish three days during first week of July!   Also a maybe for the Oct meet but will be down there two weeks earlier for the ToT 10 mile race, so not sure I can return so quickly.
> 
> Have a good week.  Heading up to Boston next week for a long bike ride.  Glad it is sponsored by a brewery!



My son is a huge Phish fan.  He's going to see them next weekend.


----------



## ortholablady

I'm still hoping to be there in October.  Just starting to get all the separation financial stuff done.  Working on a home equity loan to help ease things.  So hopefully everything will fall into place and I will be there.  In the meantime I'm leaving tonight for a quick last minute weekend trip to celebrate my brothers 40th birthday.  It's gonna be a long work day!


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Have you been to any of the Swan/Dolphin seminars? I have been looking at them, but wasn't sure about them. They look like a lot of fun?


 
I have been to a bunch of the Epcot F&W seminars/events over the years, but I've never attended the Swolphin events. Last year during the F&W we had so many people recommend the Swolphin Classic that we scheduled this year's trip around that weekend. The Causeway event for Friday and Saturday night is the main centerpiece, so I made sure to get tickets for Friday night. 

All the seminars are at the same time before the causeway opens up, so I think you can only choose one for each day. I'm still undecided on whether to do a seminar or not. I've talked with several folks who've attended the past two years and they've recommended the Wine Blending, Sake, and Champagne seminars, with the Wine Blending getting the best marks. I've heard the Beer and Mixology seminars may not have been worth it. If I hit one of the seminars, it'll probably be the wine blending on Friday.


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> I'm still hoping to be there in October.  Just starting to get all the separation financial stuff done.  Working on a home equity loan to help ease things.  So hopefully everything will fall into place and I will be there.  In the meantime I'm leaving tonight for a quick last minute weekend trip to celebrate my brothers 40th birthday.  It's gonna be a long work day!



Good luck on the loan and getting everything straightened out.   Hope we see you in October.   I'll go ahead and add you to the list as a maybe,  at least until you are sure you are going to be able to make it.

I REALLY need a disney fix.  i'm suffering withdrawals.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I REALLY need a disney fix.  i'm suffering withdrawals.



you aren't the only one, my daughter is kind enough to send me pics everytime she goes to one of the parks..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you aren't the only one, my daughter is kind enough to send me pics everytime she goes to one of the parks..LOL





  So how's the Marriott deal impacting her Job at Gaylord?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So how's the Marriott deal impacting her Job at Gaylord?



from what they have been told so far, marriott likes the place as is, and is planning on keeping all employees , as is, just updating computer system, to fit with their system, and rumor has it, benefits will be better


----------



## ahoff

ortholablady said:


> My son is a huge Phish fan.  He's going to see them next weekend.



Yes, that is down in Atlantic City.  I would have gone to at least one of the shows but had a trip to Boston already planned when they announced the dates.  I was hoping for another Super Ball.  Did he go to that last summer? (in Watkins Glen)

Speaking of Phish, I see banner ads on these boards for several shows, the AC shows were being advertised and I see now the SPAC shows.  Are these ads directed to a specific region?  I also see ads for a beer fest in Brooklyn.  So how about it, are these ads popping up on your DIS screen?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Yes, that is down in Atlantic City.  I would have gone to at least one of the shows but had a trip to Boston already planned when they announced the dates.  I was hoping for another Super Ball.  Did he go to that last summer? (in Watkins Glen)
> 
> Speaking of Phish, I see banner ads on these boards for several shows, the AC shows were being advertised and I see now the SPAC shows.  Are these ads directed to a specific region?  I also see ads for a beer fest in Brooklyn.  So how about it, are these ads popping up on your DIS screen?



It's good ol google tracking your searches. Gotta love big brother.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> Yes, that is down in Atlantic City.  I would have gone to at least one of the shows but had a trip to Boston already planned when they announced the dates.  I was hoping for another Super Ball.  Did he go to that last summer? (in Watkins Glen)
> 
> Speaking of Phish, I see banner ads on these boards for several shows, the AC shows were being advertised and I see now the SPAC shows.  Are these ads directed to a specific region?  I also see ads for a beer fest in Brooklyn.  So how about it, are these ads popping up on your DIS screen?



ads?  What are ads?


  (I have Adblocked installed on all my computers)


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> you aren't the only one, my daughter is kind enough to send me pics everytime she goes to one of the parks..LOL



1) I am suffering withdraws too and I just left a little over a week ago
2) I may not go as often, but I usually send you a pic too, just saying!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> 1) I am suffering withdraws too and I just left a little over a week ago
> 2) I may not go as often, but I usually send you a pic too, just saying!



wow....


Where's the love?


----------



## ortholablady

DCTooTall said:


> Good luck on the loan and getting everything straightened out.   Hope we see you in October.   I'll go ahead and add you to the list as a maybe,  at least until you are sure you are going to be able to make it.
> 
> I REALLY need a disney fix.  i'm suffering withdrawals.



Thanks!  Pretty sure I'll be there but will let you know for sure. Right now I'm sitting back in the airport. Plane had mechanical problems on the way to the runway. Waiting for another plane. Ugh!


----------



## ortholablady

ahoff said:


> Yes, that is down in Atlantic City.  I would have gone to at least one of the shows but had a trip to Boston already planned when they announced the dates.  I was hoping for another Super Ball.  Did he go to that last summer? (in Watkins Glen)
> 
> Speaking of Phish, I see banner ads on these boards for several shows, the AC shows were being advertised and I see now the SPAC shows.  Are these ads directed to a specific region?  I also see ads for a beer fest in Brooklyn.  So how about it, are these ads popping up on your DIS screen?



He did go to Watkins glen last summer. He's seeing them tonight in Worcester. Tomorrow is Dave Matthews at SPAC. Next week phish in Atlantic city. Good thing he's been working this summer. Im not supporting his concert habit! Lol!!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> wow....
> 
> 
> Where's the love?



Was I rude?


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> Thanks!  Pretty sure I'll be there but will let you know for sure. Right now I'm sitting back in the airport. Plane had mechanical problems on the way to the runway. Waiting for another plane. Ugh!



 Better to have trouble on the runway that on the way.  Much easier to pull over and get it looked at.  



taramoz said:


> Was I rude?



You send the  pics,  but none for the prince?   I'm hurt.


----------



## MICKEY88

.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You send the  pics,  but none for the prince?   I'm hurt.



that's because she's part of me crew.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> 1) I am suffering withdraws too and I just left a little over a week ago
> 2) I may not go as often, but I usually send you a pic too, just saying!



 and I appreciate the pics, and love hearing from you


----------



## dismem98

ctnurse said:


> Have you been to any of the Swan/Dolphin seminars?  I have been looking at them, but wasn't sure about them.  They look like a lot of fun?
> 
> 
> When are you there in August?  We are going August 18-26.  If this doesn't work for you and Darcy.  We will see you in October!






I should be there most of that time.  I'm going to New Orleans first and going to spend a couple of weeks in Fla   

Will let you know the plans so we can meet up again.  It was so much fun meeting you last year.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's because she's part of me crew.



Hmmm.....


  Kinda missin' the harem now.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well just under 2 weeks until I'm headed to the Windy City for a couple months and then just under 2.5 months until I start pursuing my degree. Better late than never I guess. haha. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> Kinda missin' the harem now.



I miss my crew... at least I'll get to see some of them at Hershey, doesn't look like I'll be making it to orlando this year at all..


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Happy weekend everyone! I took the last two days off school as I was sick, but I'm feeling better now, thank goodness!  

I'm really feeling my Disney withdrawals right now too!!! Worked on editing Disneyland pictures all day, after yesterday being in bed all day.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I miss my crew... at least I'll get to see some of them at Hershey, doesn't look like I'll be making it to orlando this year at all..



<----- To the no Disney this year comment, just wrong, say it isn't so


----------



## DCTooTall

http://youtu.be/Bt9zSfinwFA


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> <----- To the no Disney this year comment, just wrong, say it isn't so



unfortunately it is true, unless I hit the lottery


----------



## taramoz

My DD8 is off to camp and I have a week at home alone and off work before I head on my own get away to BVI, whatever will I do with myself


----------



## Colleen1011

Hi all, I  am a long-time lurker. I am terrible about posting. Just wanted to say hey, I live near Hershey and was thinking it might be fun to come out and meet some fellow disney nuts


----------



## MICKEY88

Colleen1011 said:


> Hi all, I  am a long-time lurker. I am terrible about posting. Just wanted to say hey, I live near Hershey and was thinking it might be fun to come out and meet some fellow disney nuts



please do come out for the meet, it will be fun


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> My DD8 is off to camp and I have a week at home alone and off work before I head on my own get away to BVI, whatever will I do with myself



 I'm sure you'll figure something out.  



Colleen1011 said:


> Hi all, I  am a long-time lurker. I am terrible about posting. Just wanted to say hey, I live near Hershey and was thinking it might be fun to come out and meet some fellow disney nuts



 to the group!   We'd love to have you join us.    I'll go ahead and add you to the list on the first page as attending.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> Kinda missin' the harem now.



you had your turn, now it's time to share!
so true Diva form I took a weekend to go to Cali to see my left coast cousins and watch my bff's daughter graduate. everyone kept asking if I was going to DL (wow do they know me or what) but because it was a quick trip and it 6 hrs away, alas, I saw no Mickey.  I did, however, score major cool points with my eleven-year old cousin who was floored when he found out that I had an annual pass to Disney World and that I had gone over 10 times in the last four years. he asked his dad why didn't they have annual passes to Disney and his dad said "because there's five of you!" so of course the 11 yr old asked "well can I go with her??"  I answered in my head "ummmm....NO!! Disney is no place for kids!"
looks like everyone had a cool weekend, I am suffering a little bit of jet lag but I'll get over it in a day or two...have to travel out to my favorite office in PA


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> you had your turn, now it's time to share!
> so true Diva form I took a weekend to go to Cali to see my left coast cousins and watch my bff's daughter graduate. everyone kept asking if I was going to DL (wow do they know me or what) but because it was a quick trip and it 6 hrs away, alas, I saw no Mickey.  I did, however, score major cool points with my eleven-year old cousin who was floored when he found out that I had an annual pass to Disney World and that I had gone over 10 times in the last four years. he asked his dad why didn't they have annual passes to Disney and his dad said "because there's five of you!" so of course the 11 yr old asked "well can I go with her??"  I answered in my head "ummmm....NO!! Disney is no place for kids!"
> looks like everyone had a cool weekend, I am suffering a little bit of jet lag but I'll get over it in a day or two...have to travel out to my favorite office in PA






"ummmm....NO!! Disney is no place for kids!"




And my weekend kinda sucked actually.   i got a bit sick over the weekend which kind of ruined any chance I would've had for enjoying it.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you had your turn, now it's time to share!
> ...have to travel out to my favorite office in PA



I'm glad you said that to the Prince and not the      ...The  .. doesn't share...

favorite office in PA,, but you've never been to my office..


----------



## kismet1003

Im definitely going to make it to the meet at Hershey!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

kismet1003 said:


> Im definitely going to make it to the meet at Hershey!!!



awesome, we had fun last year


----------



## DCTooTall

kismet1003 said:


> Im definitely going to make it to the meet at Hershey!!!





Moved you into the attending section on the first post.

Anyone else think they'd want to join us??



MICKEY88 said:


> awesome, we had fun last year



 Well....  except for that whole exploding sun tan lotion in my pants leaving a big black spot incident....


----------



## gerbl

DCTooTall said:


> Moved you into the attending section on the first post.
> 
> Anyone else think they'd want to join us??
> 
> 
> 
> Well....  except for that whole exploding sun tan lotion in my pants leaving a big black spot incident....



The ole exploding sun tan lotion in pants cover huh?  Just be honest with the rest of the board on why that spot was there


----------



## DCTooTall

gerbl said:


> The ole exploding sun tan lotion in pants cover huh?  Just be honest with the rest of the board on why that spot was there





Believe it or not... I'm totally serious!  Just ask CG since she was there when it happened.    Or you could even ask the Diva, ,  or TDB.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Believe it or not... I'm totally serious!  Just ask CG since she was there when it happened.    Or you could even ask the Diva, ,  or TDB.



umm I wasn't there when you exploded.....


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hershey --- Okay .... I've been back a few pages and I can't see anything about a specific Hershey date.  Has it been "set"?  Or are you just talking about dates at this point?  Any room for more DISfriends?  Are the kids allowed to go too?
.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> umm I wasn't there when you exploded.....



  Ok,   Not there exactly when I exploded....  but you where there for the aftermath. 



Ilivetogo said:


> Hershey --- Okay .... I've been back a few pages and I can't see anything about a specific Hershey date.  Has it been "set"?  Or are you just talking about dates at this point?  Any room for more DISfriends?  Are the kids allowed to go too?
> .



Date was set for Saturday July 21st  (I'll doublecheck to see if I've updated the date on post 1.).   And we always love having more people join us.  It's open to everyone and anyone who want to come hang out with some fellow DIS Peeps.

As for Kids...  personally I don't have any problem with it.   This group can however get a bit...interesting...  when hanging out together. (We have a  after all.   )  I also don't know if anybody else will be bringing kids,    so you may want to keep in mind if your kid would either get bored...or scarred...  by hanging out with a bunch of adults all day.  

Of course...   I wouldn't be surprised if there was at least a little bit of group splitting happening during the day.  We have a few people that may be into the coasters and other thrill rides,   as well as some who aren't into those types of attractions.  It'd likely be just as easy to you to split off at some point if needed.


----------



## beachphotog

A meet-up in Hershey? That sounds like fun. I would definitely consider going to that if it works with my schedule! (and even though I don't post all that often in this thread...)


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> umm I wasn't there when you exploded.....



*Exploded* is probably too strong a term. Although the aftermath was pretty entertaining. Note to all: be sure the lid is on tight if you're subjecting your sunscreen bottles to heavy G forces.


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> A meet-up in Hershey? That sounds like fun. I would definitely consider going to that if it works with my schedule! (and even though I don't post all that often in this thread...)



 to the group!  You are more than welcome to join us. 

We are planning on Saturday July 21st,   so should I put you down as a maybe?




CoasterAddict said:


> *Exploded* is probably too strong a term. Although the aftermath was pretty entertaining. Note to all: be sure the lid is on tight if you're subjecting your sunscreen bottles to heavy G forces.



Additional note to all:  Don't think a lid will protect you on a spray on sunscreen bottle when subjected to heavy G forces.  Those lids are flimsy and have a tendency to still get pushed downward into the "apply" button.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> *Exploded* is probably too strong a term. Although the aftermath was pretty entertaining. Note to all: be sure the lid is on tight if you're subjecting your sunscreen bottles to heavy G forces.



Hey DC is the one who said he EXPLODED in his pants..LOL


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I have been away for my annual Nashville (CMA Fest) vacation, so I haven't had a chance to follow with this thread.

You can put me down as a MAYBE for the Hershey meet.  I have to see what is happening with my finances at that point in time.


----------



## stasijane

I have no idea what goes on in this thread, but I am bored and ready for a drink so it sounds like the perfect place for me right now.


----------



## ctnurse

dismem98 said:


> I plan to be there for the Oct meet and am pretty sure Darcy too.  At least we've talked about several times.
> 
> I know she's been busy with the move and I missed seeing her in May but we are planning out big Aug trup .  YEA!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great time at the Hershey meet
> 
> Patty


So we will see you both in August and October.  


taramoz said:


> My DD8 is off to camp and I have a week at home alone and off work before I head on my own get away to BVI, whatever will I do with myself



How is it going at camp? Have you heard?  Hope you have a great time in BVI!



stasijane said:


> I have no idea what goes on in this thread, but I am bored and ready for a drink so it sounds like the perfect place for me right now.



I have been a regular poster for about two years and I still don't always know what is going on, but there is always drinks around!  Welcome and please join in.


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> I have been away for my annual Nashville (CMA Fest) vacation, so I haven't had a chance to follow with this thread.
> 
> You can put me down as a MAYBE for the Hershey meet.  I have to see what is happening with my finances at that point in time.



I'll update the first post.  



stasijane said:


> I have no idea what goes on in this thread, but I am bored and ready for a drink so it sounds like the perfect place for me right now.



  Don't worry about it.   Those of us who've been here for awhile STILL don't have any idea what goes on with this thread.   The General rule is pretty much to just sit back,  relax,  and enjoy where it goes.    It truly is just a social thread at it's heart.  A place for people to chat, become friends,  and talk about anything and everything they want to.   Our group ADD also doesn't hurt since we've been known to jump thru 3 or 4 different topics in a single page before.  


Also....   to the group!   Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to make yourself at home!


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  You are more than welcome to join us.
> 
> We are planning on Saturday July 21st,   so should I put you down as a maybe?



Thanks for the welcome! And yes, put me as a maybe!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Thanks for the welcome! And yes, put me as a maybe!



It's our pleasure.   The more people active in this group,  the more fun it'll be for everyone!  

 I'll add you to the list.  Hope you can make it!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> How is it going at camp? Have you heard?  Hope you have a great time in BVI!



I think it is going good, they post pics and I see she is having fun.  I leave saturday for my trip so you can imagine I have been busy packing, planning and all the rest.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I think it is going good, they post pics and I see she is having fun.  I leave saturday for my trip so you can imagine I have been busy packing, planning and all the rest.



Just remember....    What happens in International Waters,  Stays in International Waters. 


Don't have too much fun.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just remember....    What happens in International Waters,  Stays in International Waters.
> 
> 
> Don't have too much fun.



Too much fun? What's that mean?
It's like too much money, there's no such thing
It's like a girl too pretty, with too much class
Being too lucky, a car too fast
No matter what they say I've done
I ain't never had too much fun


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Too much fun? What's that mean?
> It's like too much money, there's no such thing
> It's like a girl too pretty, with too much class
> Being too lucky, a car too fast
> No matter what they say I've done
> I ain't never had too much fun







Also.....

   4,000 Posts!   w00t!


----------



## stasijane

ctnurse said:


> I have been a regular poster for about two years and I still don't always know what is going on, but there is always drinks around!  Welcome and please join in.



Sounds like everyday life for me then, Great!


----------



## TikiToucan

Welcome, stasijane! Even though I mostly sit here enjoying the show rather than posting 
But guys I'm so happy! This morning I went outside and actually said, "Wow, it's a really nice day!" (It's been really rainy here lately.)
And also, I'm going to WDW in a week!


----------



## stasijane

I love those days. You step outside and just take it all in! beautiful sky, and not a care in the world other than pure happiness! Although I'm sure a close vacation dont hurt either


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my SSC peeps.  How are you all doing?  I see the Hershey meet is getting ready to roll.  Awesome.  I am totally looking forward to the October meet at WDW.  I will be staying at US/IOA cause I get a $50 room night there for all the US deluxe hotels because they are Loews group and that is Tony's Employee rate.  Can't wait to meet up with old friends and join with them in meeting up with new friends.  Welcome all the newbies and the lurkers coming out of hiding.  Yes, I am in a relationship now, but all the peeps here are my friends from a ways back so I show up to say Hi and say I am still here. Hugs to all.


----------



## Brocktoon

D'oh ... Hershey is only a 2.5-3 hr shot down the turnpike from Philly for me, but I think I'm in San Diego the week before, and I have a brewing event the weekend of the 21st. Unfortunately beer beats Hershey for me ... but Disney beats beer (I think?) ... Disney >> Beer >> Hershey ... and hopefully I should still be meeting plenty of folks in October

Beautiful weather for the Philly area this weekend. Should be perfect for the Atlantic City Phish show tonight!


----------



## KYfriedPanda

DCTooTall said:


> Our group ADD also doesn't hurt since we've been known to jump thru 3 or 4 different topics in a single page before.



You know you're a mathematician when the first time you read this you don't see "attention deficit disorder", despite understanding that a mathematical operation has no place in that sentence. 

We need an emoticon for me smacking my head in shame!

Oh wait, this one works just as well for this situation...


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my SSC peeps.  How are you all doing?  I see the Hershey meet is getting ready to roll.  Awesome.  I am totally looking forward to the October meet at WDW.  I will be staying at US/IOA cause I get a $50 room night there for all the US deluxe hotels because they are Loews group and that is Tony's Employee rate.  Can't wait to meet up with old friends and join with them in meeting up with new friends.  Welcome all the newbies and the lurkers coming out of hiding.  Yes, I am in a relationship now, but all the peeps here are my friends from a ways back so I show up to say Hi and say I am still here. Hugs to all.



Hey Girl! Can't wait to see you guys again, and this time it  won't be a surprise...lol...we can hopefully see you in August as well.  And just because you are in a relationship there is absolutely nothing wrong with being social.



Brocktoon said:


> D'oh ... Hershey is only a 2.5-3 hr shot down the turnpike from Philly for me, but I think I'm in San Diego the week before, and I have a brewing event the weekend of the 21st. Unfortunately beer beats Hershey for me ... but Disney beats beer (I think?) ... Disney >> Beer >> Hershey ... and hopefully I should still be meeting plenty of folks in October
> 
> Beautiful weather for the Philly area this weekend. Should be perfect for the Atlantic City Phish show tonight!



I'm a big fan of Disney with adult beverages! Enjoy the show!

So I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.  Just returned from the beach, and now I am sitting on my deck with cheese, crackers, wine, music, and candles.  I don't think it gets any better!


----------



## ortholablady

Went to check out the new Art of Animation resort on my trip last weekend.  Love the Cars section opening this week.  Looks like you walked right into the movie.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm just sitting at home relaxing and starting to pack for my trip to Chicago. My car is on it's way here and should be here Monday night or Tuesday(had it shipped). Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my SSC peeps.  How are you all doing?  I see the Hershey meet is getting ready to roll.  Awesome.  I am totally looking forward to the October meet at WDW.  I will be staying at US/IOA cause I get a $50 room night there for all the US deluxe hotels because they are Loews group and that is Tony's Employee rate.  Can't wait to meet up with old friends and join with them in meeting up with new friends.  Welcome all the newbies and the lurkers coming out of hiding.  Yes, I am in a relationship now, but all the peeps here are my friends from a ways back so I show up to say Hi and say I am still here. Hugs to all.



Glad to see you haven't forgotten us.  I've already put you down for joining us in October.  



Brocktoon said:


> D'oh ... Hershey is only a 2.5-3 hr shot down the turnpike from Philly for me, but I think I'm in San Diego the week before, and I have a brewing event the weekend of the 21st. Unfortunately beer beats Hershey for me ... but Disney beats beer (I think?) ... Disney >> Beer >> Hershey ... and hopefully I should still be meeting plenty of folks in October
> 
> Beautiful weather for the Philly area this weekend. Should be perfect for the Atlantic City Phish show tonight!



We'd love to have you join us at Hershey as well,   but I can't fault you for deciding beer trumps chocolate.  



KYfriedPanda said:


> You know you're a mathematician when the first time you read this you don't see "attention deficit disorder", despite understanding that a mathematical operation has no place in that sentence.
> 
> We need an emoticon for me smacking my head in shame!
> 
> Oh wait, this one works just as well for this situation...







ctnurse said:


> Hey Girl! Can't wait to see you guys again, and this time it  won't be a surprise...lol...we can hopefully see you in August as well.  And just because you are in a relationship there is absolutely nothing wrong with being social.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Disney with adult beverages! Enjoy the show!
> 
> So I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.  Just returned from the beach, and now I am sitting on my deck with cheese, crackers, wine, music, and candles.  I don't think it gets any better!



My weekend...   kinda sucky.   Once again on call and somehow I jinxed myself this week commenting about how quiet it'd been.   Last night I was on a call until about 2am,   and I've been dealing with a weird issue tonight since about 8pm (now 11:30 and will likely be here until at least midnight)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Hey Girl! Can't wait to see you guys again, and this time it  won't be a surprise...lol...we can hopefully see you in August as well.  And just because you are in a relationship there is absolutely nothing wrong with being social.
> 
> I am glad it wont be a surprise this time.  I will be there in August as you already know. . .just give me your dates so I can coordinate. . .hugs.





DCTooTall said:


> Glad to see you haven't forgotten us.  I've already put you down for joining us in October.



Awe, you know I would never forget you all. . .I will most likely be staying at US/IOA because I get a 50 buck room night there because of Tony's new job. (jee, darn. . .).  But I have a car so no issues. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently my post to CTNurse went astray. . .lol.  Girlfriend. . .I will be at WDW In August. . .just need the dates. . .


----------



## valree

Hi everyone,
I'm thinking about coming to the Hershey meet from VA.  What time would everybody be meeting up?


----------



## wdwgirl03

ortholablady said:


> Went to check out the new Art of Animation resort on my trip last weekend.  Love the Cars section opening this week.  Looks like you walked right into the movie.



Awesome picture.   I'm definitely going to go visit on my next trip.


----------



## ahoff

Brocktoon said:


> Beautiful weather for the Philly area this weekend. Should be perfect for the Atlantic City Phish show tonight!




How was the show?  Would have gone but had a beer and bike event in Boston, but am looking forward to Jones Beach and SPAC.


----------



## MICKEY88

valree said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm thinking about coming to the Hershey meet from VA.  What time would everybody be meeting up?



last year we met outside the park before opening, if anyone is coming to town the day before we could probably meet up somewhere for dinner and a drink, or 2 or 3, or just drinks, as long as there is Rum involved


----------



## DCTooTall

valree said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm thinking about coming to the Hershey meet from VA.  What time would everybody be meeting up?



As the  mentioned,   Last year we met outside the gates prior to the park opening.  Since the park is scheduled to open at 10am that day,   figure a meetup time around 9:30?

I'll probably also PM everyone on the list as planning to be there within the week prior with my cell # so that with stragglers and the crowds we can manage to find each other in the park.


i'll go ahead and add you as a maybe to the list.   Hope you can make it!  This group can be a real blast to hang out with.


----------



## Colleen1011

Hey all,

Everyone here seems really great. I was notified that I was selected to participate in a teacher advisory council for our local zoo and the 1st meeting is on the 21st. I was looking forward to meeting everyone but I won't be able to make it.
I hope everyone has a great day
Colleen


----------



## Brocktoon

ahoff said:


> How was the show? Would have gone but had a beer and bike event in Boston, but am looking forward to Jones Beach and SPAC.


 
It was a pretty solid show. I'm not really a huge fan of the giant general admission concerts, so I can't say anything all that great about the Bader Field venue.

1st set was a little straight forward ... highlights for me were 'Halley's Comet' and a sweet 'Possum' jam.

2nd set was killer ... The 1st half was an incredible jam of 'Crosseyed/Painless' and 'Light' weaving in/out with 'Slave to the Traffic Light' and 'Manteca'.

Back in the day I used to catch Phish a few times a year, but anymore I'm lucky to catch them once a year. Overall the 2nd set made it totally worth it, and it was really fun seeing such a diverse all ages crowd having a great time.


----------



## beachphotog

Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...


----------



## SenecaWolf

beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



Yep, after we went in April.  It's not off the table yet either.  My kids are on board with it, they're both gonna be in college within 5 years and other than my mom, sister and bro-in-law thats the only family I really have here.  I've gone as far as to check out the real estate, etc...  Going for a 10 night stay  August '13 and will be driving down and I totally plan on taking a couple days to check out some houses/condos.


----------



## nurse.darcy

beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



Uh, yeah. . .that is why I live in Florida. . .lol.  I am originally from California, moved to Nevada for a job and "discovered" WDW with adults in mind.  I was always a Disneyland fanatic, but this was different.  Suddenly, I totally wanted to move to Florida.  I got sidetracked in a short term relationship for a bit and ended up in Maryland.  Dropped everything and moved straight to Florida after that.  I love it here.


----------



## beachphotog

Oh, I'm definitely considering it! I just hear either it's the worst idea ever or the best... I guess it all depends on how you do it?


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



my daughter did it in October 2007, she just bought a Condo in 2010, I will be joining her in the not so distant future


----------



## DCTooTall

Colleen1011 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Everyone here seems really great. I was notified that I was selected to participate in a teacher advisory council for our local zoo and the 1st meeting is on the 21st. I was looking forward to meeting everyone but I won't be able to make it.
> I hope everyone has a great day
> Colleen



 That's a shame.  Sure you can't convince them that you have to miss the first meeting so you can go on a research trip to ZooAmerica?  



beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



 Totally!   We even have a few people around here who have done it,  including Darcy and Christine (stitchSomethingorrather...  forget her DIS handle off the top of my head).

  The only thing that has kept me from doing it over the past couple years is $$$.   Unfortunately my current job isn't one that's easy to transfer or provides a lot of opportunities in other locations.



MICKEY88 said:


> my daughter did it in October 2007, she just bought a Condo in 2010, I will be joining her in the not so distant future



  Heh...   And how long is that not too distant future?    Or will you not know until after the next election cycle?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

My car finally made it from California.  The shipper picked it up about 330pm and it was here by 715pm. The guy made damn good time! haha. One less thing for me to stress over when I go to Chicago on Thursday.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That's a shame.  Sure you can't convince them that you have to miss the first meeting so you can go on a research trip to ZooAmerica?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally!   We even have a few people around here who have done it,  including Darcy and Christine (stitchSomethingorrather...  forget her DIS handle off the top of my head).
> 
> The only thing that has kept me from doing it over the past couple years is $$$.   Unfortunately my current job isn't one that's easy to transfer or provides a lot of opportunities in other locations.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...   And how long is that not too distant future?    Or will you not know until after the next election cycle?



election cycle has nothing to do with it, although my thoughts may change at this point I'm thinking 30 years at the current job is enough, time to move on


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> election cycle has nothing to do with it, although my thoughts may change at this point I'm thinking 30 years at the current job is enough, time to move on



Sooooo.......

Maybe for the October Meet?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo.......
> 
> Maybe for the October Meet?



unfortunately not, I will have 30 years next April


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all!  Thought I would pop in and say hi 

I had been hoping to be able to make a last minute run to Disney a couple of weeks ago (with my 3 kids and my boyfriend's 2 kids), but alas was unable to 

However, Southwest happened to have a big airfare sale last week, and I was able to use my SW points to get 4 nonstop RT tickets for Nov 7-13 for my kiddos and I for a super-reasonable price   We will stay 1 night at AKV-Kidani and then 5 nights at OKW.  Managed to snag some great dining reservations and should be able to try 5 new TS places this trip, including Ohana and a Fantasmic lunch at Mama Melrose.  I am not planning to tell the kids until we get *much* closer, maybe even until we get to the airport 

In other news, I have been absent because I have been busily sorting through my stuff and starting to pack because I am going to be moving the 100 miles to the same town my boyfriend is in   Kinda makes me laugh to remember that a few months ago I was here saying I didn't think I was going to go on that first date with him, and a few months before that, I was bad-mouthing PlentyOfFish (which is where we met).  Sometimes being wrong is actually a very good thing


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all!  Thought I would pop in and say hi
> 
> I had been hoping to be able to make a last minute run to Disney a couple of weeks ago (with my 3 kids and my boyfriend's 2 kids), but alas was unable to
> 
> However, Southwest happened to have a big airfare sale last week, and I was able to use my SW points to get 4 nonstop RT tickets for Nov 7-13 for my kiddos and I for a super-reasonable price   We will stay 1 night at AKV-Kidani and then 5 nights at OKW.  Managed to snag some great dining reservations and should be able to try 5 new TS places this trip, including Ohana and a Fantasmic lunch at Mama Melrose.  I am not planning to tell the kids until we get *much* closer, maybe even until we get to the airport
> 
> In other news, I have been absent because I have been busily sorting through my stuff and starting to pack because I am going to be moving the 100 miles to the same town my boyfriend is in   Kinda makes me laugh to remember that a few months ago I was here saying I didn't think I was going to go on that first date with him, and a few months before that, I was bad-mouthing PlentyOfFish (which is where we met).  Sometimes being wrong is actually a very good thing



awesome news all the way around !!


----------



## valree

DCTooTall said:


> As the  mentioned,   Last year we met outside the gates prior to the park opening.  Since the park is scheduled to open at 10am that day,   figure a meetup time around 9:30?
> 
> I'll probably also PM everyone on the list as planning to be there within the week prior with my cell # so that with stragglers and the crowds we can manage to find each other in the park.
> 
> 
> i'll go ahead and add you as a maybe to the list.   Hope you can make it!  This group can be a real blast to hang out with.



Thanks!  Hope I can make it!  I'd love to meet everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all!  Thought I would pop in and say hi
> 
> I had been hoping to be able to make a last minute run to Disney a couple of weeks ago (with my 3 kids and my boyfriend's 2 kids), but alas was unable to
> 
> However, Southwest happened to have a big airfare sale last week, and I was able to use my SW points to get 4 nonstop RT tickets for Nov 7-13 for my kiddos and I for a super-reasonable price   We will stay 1 night at AKV-Kidani and then 5 nights at OKW.  Managed to snag some great dining reservations and should be able to try 5 new TS places this trip, including Ohana and a Fantasmic lunch at Mama Melrose.  I am not planning to tell the kids until we get *much* closer, maybe even until we get to the airport
> 
> In other news, I have been absent because I have been busily sorting through my stuff and starting to pack because I am going to be moving the 100 miles to the same town my boyfriend is in   Kinda makes me laugh to remember that a few months ago I was here saying I didn't think I was going to go on that first date with him, and a few months before that, I was bad-mouthing PlentyOfFish (which is where we met).  Sometimes being wrong is actually a very good thing






Congrats!


 (Though couldn't you have planned your trip for the October meet?  Then we could all finally meet you!    )



valree said:


> Thanks!  Hope I can make it!  I'd love to meet everyone!



  If you do,  you won't be disappointed.   We are quite the unique group.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> If you do,  you won't be disappointed.   We are quite the unique group.



that is the understatement of the year  LOL


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> that is the understatement of the year  LOL



ok, are you trying to scare them off??!


----------



## TampaRobert

beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



My (now ex-)wife and I did that in 2000. She's a civil engineer and was working a job in the field that was coming to an end. Rather than head back to the corporate office, we looked down here for something new for both of us and have never looked back. I love being able to go to Disney any time I feel like it without the pressure of having to do everything in one trip. I also love that I can be outside kayaking, running, playing golf year round. There's just so much to do down here.


----------



## TampaRobert

DIS_MERI said:


> In other news, I have been absent because I have been busily sorting through my stuff and starting to pack because I am going to be moving the 100 miles to the same town my boyfriend is in   Kinda makes me laugh to remember that a few months ago I was here saying I didn't think I was going to go on that first date with him, and a few months before that, I was bad-mouthing PlentyOfFish (which is where we met).  Sometimes being wrong is actually a very good thing




You mean there is hope on POF?!?!


----------



## kgibbler20

TampaRobert said:


> You mean there is hope on POF?!?!



I had the same question/reaction!


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> awesome news all the way around !!



Thanks   I can't remember the last time I was this happy, guy or no guy, but I also think he is pretty special (he needs to be, to put up with me  ).



DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> (Though couldn't you have planned your trip for the October meet?  Then we could all finally meet you!    )


Thanks, and lol, sorry, but I've had a room reserved for that weekend for quite some time and there isn't any good DVC availability in October   Plus, we should get to see the Osborne lights!





DCTooTall said:


> If you do,  you won't be disappointed.   We are quite the unique group.






MICKEY88 said:


> that is the understatement of the year  LOL



LOL, I have to agree with DC and Mickey on this one, but unique is good, right?



TampaRobert said:


> You mean there is hope on POF?!?!





kgibbler20 said:


> I had the same question/reaction!



I was on POF off and on for 3 years, so I don't know how much hope that will give you   But, I'm a church girl that was looking for a church guy and I am pretty darn picky....he was the first guy I met off there on purpose (if any of you remember my facebook friend from POF from November-ish, I see that guy almost weekly at allergy shots, lol, but we never went out) and he is the only guy I've dated since my ex and I split 4 years ago.  I wasn't interested in quantity, just quality  (and proximity and church attendance and....it's a wonder I found anyone, lol)


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok, are you trying to scare them off??!



"A Pirate, A Diva, And a Prince, walk into a Theme Park....."

   Yup.... definitely see how that could be an interesting start to a story.... or joke.  



TampaRobert said:


> You mean there is hope on POF?!?!





kgibbler20 said:


> I had the same question/reaction!



  There are Plenty of Fish.....  just most of them you gotta throw back.    Eventually the odds would indicate that you'd end up catching a trophy catch though.


  I mean hell....   Someone's gotta win the lottery eventually,   right?  



DIS_MERI said:


> Thanks, and lol, sorry, but I've had a room reserved for that weekend for quite some time and there isn't any good DVC availability in October   Plus, we should get to see the Osborne lights!



 Damn DVC and all the Food and Wine DVC Owners!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> "A Pirate, A Diva, And a Prince, walk into a Theme Park....."
> Yup.... definitely see how that could be an interesting start to a story.... or joke.



what an awesome beginning to a story ! 

and certainly NOT a bedtime story for children


----------



## kgibbler20

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> There are Plenty of Fish.....  just most of them you gotta throw back.    Eventually the odds would indicate that you'd end up catching a trophy catch though.
> 
> I mean hell....   Someone's gotta win the lottery eventually,   right?



Sometimes I think winning the lottery would be easier...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> "
> There are Plenty of Fish.....  just most of them you gotta throw back.    Eventually the odds would indicate that you'd end up catching a trophy catch though.



the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall


----------



## kgibbler20

MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall



Laughing
Too
hard
To
Type


----------



## MICKEY88

MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall



oops, did I say that out loud ??


----------



## Suelala

Ha,ha,ha! Know what you mean! The men in my age bracket are soooo much older than me! Maybe Disney keeps you young???


----------



## Suelala

Oh, the "old fish" post made me laugh so much, that I forgot the topic! I am seriously considering moving to the Orlando area, to be closer to WDW. Getting to go there every month would be a dream come true. Some things about being single are great...the freedom to move when and where I want to, for example! I have looked at Disney jobs, and even found a part time one that would be perfect for me. I think this winter I will make another trip to WDW and actually leave the property and scope out some apartments and check out the 'hoods to see where I might want to live. I'm not scared to make a move, but I know nothing at all about living in that area. If anyone has any info, please share!  I LOVE Disboards!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall



So what you are saying is that you'd like the be the one to mount and nail the trophy?  






Suelala said:


> Oh, the "old fish" post made me laugh so much, that I forgot the topic! I am seriously considering moving to the Orlando area, to be closer to WDW. Getting to go there every month would be a dream come true. Some things about being single are great...the freedom to move when and where I want to, for example! I have looked at Disney jobs, and even found a part time one that would be perfect for me. I think this winter I will make another trip to WDW and actually leave the property and scope out some apartments and check out the 'hoods to see where I might want to live. I'm not scared to make a move, but I know nothing at all about living in that area. If anyone has any info, please share!  I LOVE Disboards!



 to the SSC!   It's always great to see new people join us here.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So what you are saying is that you'd like the be the one to mount and nail the trophy?
> .



well as a Pyrate, I've always got me eyes open  for a  Treasure Chest, and some fine Booty.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> well as a Pyrate, I've always got me eyes open  for a  Treasure Chest, and some fine Booty.



OMG you need help...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG you need help...



LOl, it seems the only time you talk to me anymore is if I say something outrageous, what's up with that


----------



## SenecaWolf

MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall



Best.Line.Ever.


----------



## Suelala

You guys are baaaad!!  I think I'm gonna like this board!


----------



## MICKEY88

Suelala said:


> You guys are baaaad!!  I think I'm gonna like this board!



they are bad aren't they ??


----------



## TampaRobert

MICKEY88 said:


> the problem is, with the age of the fish I'm searching for, most look like they washed ashore months ago, and the possible trophy fish look like they've been mounted, nailed to a board and hung on a wall



Hilarious....and sadly, very true.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, it seems the only time you talk to me anymore is if I say something outrageous, what's up with that



awwww...I'm sorry. do you miss your Diva?
speaking of missing...we have not heard any update with your "Miss K"....


----------



## DCTooTall

Suelala said:


> You guys are baaaad!!  I think I'm gonna like this board!



  It's a gift!  



NJDiva said:


> awwww...I'm sorry. do you miss your Diva?
> speaking of missing...we have not heard any update with your "Miss K"....



I miss pretty much everyone.   Do you realize by this time last year we'd cycled thru at least 2 or 3 threads?    Are we slowing down in our old age?


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> awwww...I'm sorry. do you miss your Diva?
> speaking of missing...we have not heard any update with your "Miss K"....



Of course I miss my Diva,, Hersheypark, WDW, I had fun hanging with The Diva,

Hmm Miss K, ummm...sighhhhhh, same old same old..LOL


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Hey  are you planning on the Ren Faire this weekend for Celtic Fling?!?!?  I haven't been there in about 10 years.


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> Hey  are you planning on the Ren Faire this weekend for Celtic Fling?!?!?  I haven't been there in about 10 years.



yes, I'm definitely going Saturday, not sure about sunday, since I have plans for sunday evening


----------



## 1Grumpy9

MICKEY88 said:


> yes, I'm definitely going Saturday, not sure about sunday, since I have plans for sunday evening



I am probably going to be headed out there Sunday evening...It is a shame I won't get to see the 

I am headed out of town to my families cabin and will be back on Sunday that is why I am thinking Sunday early evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am probably going to be headed out there Sunday evening...It is a shame I won't get to see the
> 
> I am headed out of town to my families cabin and will be back on Sunday that is why I am thinking Sunday early evening.



you won't get to see much if you are only going for a few hours


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> There are Plenty of Fish.....  just most of them you gotta throw back.    Eventually the odds would indicate that you'd end up catching a trophy catch though.
> 
> 
> I mean hell....   Someone's gotta win the lottery eventually,   right?



Lol at the throwing them back part! I've had to throw plenty back!!!


----------



## beachphotog

MICKEY88 said:


> well as a Pyrate, I've always got me eyes open  for a  Treasure Chest, and some fine Booty.



Seriously too much! These bad puns are enought to keep me coming back for more quality entertainment...


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Seriously too much! These bad puns are enought to keep me coming back for more quality entertainment...



Just think of the fun you'll have getting to experience this high quality entertainment in person!


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> Seriously too much! These bad puns are enought to keep me coming back for more quality entertainment...



quality entertainment ??, have a few more drinks..once you pass out my jokes won't seem nearly as bad


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> It's a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss pretty much everyone.   Do you realize by this time last year we'd cycled thru at least 2 or 3 threads?    Are we slowing down in our old age?



No kidding.  Where is everyone, I was just thinking that the other night.  I remember last summer when we would go through many pages in one day.  I see that some of us old timers are still around.  As for old, I can not claim that until September when I will celebrate 29 again.. Hopefully the SSC will pick up this summer.

DS has a birthday party this am and then we are headed to the beach.  Tonight I hope to sit out on my deck and relax with a glass of wine.  Tomorrow he has another birthday party.  I wish my social calendar was as busy. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Anyone have anything fun planned?  I think Tara is back from BVI and her DD is back from camp?


----------



## NYdisLvR

POF is a joke.  not too many people are serious on there.  find me, a few of my pics are in wdw.  see if you can guess where.  name: immortalz


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> No kidding.  Where is everyone, I was just thinking that the other night.  I remember last summer when we would go through many pages in one day.  I see that some of us old timers are still around.  As for old, I can not claim that until September when I will celebrate 29 again.. Hopefully the SSC will pick up this summer.
> 
> DS has a birthday party this am and then we are headed to the beach.  Tonight I hope to sit out on my deck and relax with a glass of wine.  Tomorrow he has another birthday party.  I wish my social calendar was as busy.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.  Anyone have anything fun planned?  I think Tara is back from BVI and her DD is back from camp?



I'm not sure what i have planned for this weekend.  my bday is Monday,  so maybe my gf has something planned for me?





NYdisLvR said:


> POF is a joke.  not too many people are serious on there.  find me, a few of my pics are in wdw.  see if you can guess where.  name: immortalz



i noticed a grand floridian,   and you've been a bad boy and got locked up with Zerg.  

 to the SSC!


----------



## stasijane

beachphotog said:


> Random and completely out of curiosity, have any of you considered the whole "drop everything and move to Florida" change? Sometimes I feel like I could just give up what I have tying me here, which isn't a whole lot, and make the move to Florida...



I have thought about it a few times. My parents are actually moving to Vero Beach when my mother retires in about 2 years and me and my mother are really close so living 1200 miles from her is not on my list of things to do. The one thing I worry about though is if I move down there I dont want to burn myself out on my favorite place which is what I would do.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ctnurse said:


> ...I wish my social calendar was as busy...



I hear ya on that one!!  I feel like I'm at kids' parties every weekend!!!!


----------



## beachphotog

stasijane said:


> I have thought about it a few times. My parents are actually moving to Vero Beach when my mother retires in about 2 years and me and my mother are really close so living 1200 miles from her is not on my list of things to do. The one thing I worry about though is if I move down there I dont want to burn myself out on my favorite place which is what I would do.



Yeah, my parent's are considering the move too, which prompted me to look into it. I always complain that my mother drives me crazy, but she's my crazy and her my father 2000 miles away is a little far for me. I'd settle for a few hundred...

I'm afraid I would get burned out on it, too!


----------



## stasijane

beachphotog said:


> Yeah, my parent's are considering the move too, which prompted me to look into it. I always complain that my mother drives me crazy, but she's my crazy and her my father 2000 miles away is a little far for me. I'd settle for a few hundred...
> 
> I'm afraid I would get burned out on it, too!



Yea, as much fun as it is to talk about moving it takes a different meaning if you have to follow your someone. My Step grandmother lives in Vero which is why my parents are retiring there. 

Now My only concern is to get my boyfriend to move. He is so very far from a adventure seeker or a risk taker. Lol, my daughter is ready to make the move now.


----------



## Brocktoon

Yup ... got to watch my age ticker on my profile go up one digit today! My friends and family definately know I'm a WDW fan. My Mom took me out to lunch for my B-day and gave me a Disney gift card for the upcoming October trip. And between yesterday and today I got two more gift cards in the mail from friends. If Food/Wine fest is anything like past years, I'll have the cards spent at the kiosks in no time!

Spent the majority of my B-day out in the sun patching asphalt cracks in my driveway  The winters of '09, '10, and '11 along with hurricane Irene did a number on it. Great day to do it and I am glad it's finally done as it's been on the to-do list for a while ... but definately one of the few times I don't enjoy being a single home owner.

Looking forward to finally realxing tonight, drinking plenty of beer, catching up on watching Spartacus (the great over the top Starz version), and playing some PS3 ... may sound boring to many, but I just need some decompression time before the work week


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure what i have planned for this weekend.  my bday is Monday,  so maybe my gf has something planned for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed a grand floridian,   and you've been a bad boy and got locked up with Zerg.
> 
> to the SSC!



Well first Happy Birthday! I hope you have a fantastic day on Monday.  And second,  girlfriend tell me more......


----------



## ctnurse

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I hear ya on that one!!  I feel like I'm at kids' parties every weekend!!!!



I am also going broke buying gifts.  One of the parties was was for twins, so I had to buy three gifts for two parties.


----------



## SenecaWolf

Brocktoon said:


> Looking forward to finally realxing tonight, drinking plenty of beer, catching up on watching Spartacus (the great over the top Starz version), and playing some PS3 ... may sound boring to many, but I just need some decompression time before the work week



Happy birthday!  

And your evening plans sounded far from boring, to me thats pure perfection!  (Although I'm a PC gamer, not a console gamer.  My son is bugging me to start playing more on the PS3)


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> If Food/Wine fest is anything like past years, I'll have the cards spent at the kiosks in no time!


I am also looking forward to Oct F&W Festival  

Hope you had a relaxing time after a few home chores/repairs on the b-day

Having a few cold ones & playing video games is a definite good time


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I am back from the BVI.  It was amazing, I am still rocking from being on a boat for 7 days, not looking forward to having to go to work tomorrow, but I get to see DD8 tonight and hear all about her summer camp!!!


----------



## Suelala

Pirate, did you really say "THEY" are bad??? Lol


----------



## MICKEY88

Suelala said:


> Pirate, did you really say "THEY" are bad??? Lol



I most certainly did, remember one is a Prince, they are supposed to be good.

I  am but a Pyrate, my behaviour is neither good or bad, it is simply Pyrate behaviour.


----------



## Brocktoon

SenecaWolf said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> And your evening plans sounded far from boring, to me thats pure perfection! (Although I'm a PC gamer, not a console gamer. My son is bugging me to start playing more on the PS3)


 
I've needed a new computer for the past year or so. Although it's been a great long while since I've PC gamed, I think Diablo III may be the excuse to finally order a new system in the next few weeks.




DefLepard said:


> I am also looking forward to Oct F&W Festival
> 
> Hope you had a relaxing time after a few home chores/repairs on the b-day
> 
> Having a few cold ones & playing video games is a definite good time


 
If you're in WDW during my visit, don't hesitate to track me down. I'm always looking for excuses to drink up the festival. Not sure what the meet plans are yet, but I usually spend a good part my Monday at WDW attacking the F&W fest, as it tends to be the least crowded day. Then again, I think I ended up back at the Canadian Unibroue cart and little outdoor german beer garden almost every afternoon last year


----------



## SenecaWolf

Brocktoon said:


> I've needed a new computer for the past year or so. Although it's been a great long while since I've PC gamed, I think Diablo III may be the excuse to finally order a new system in the next few weeks.



Oooh I know I have yet to downlo....errr buy that!  

I build my own systems, build high end when I do a total build then am able to just tweak the graphics or memory over the next couple years.  Sorry, my geek is showing


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Well first Happy Birthday! I hope you have a fantastic day on Monday.  And second,  girlfriend tell me more......



Day is starting out kinda bleh.   Couldn't sleep last night,  so I MAYBE got 4hrs before work today.   Which of course,  means I'm at Work.  


And second.... Well,  She's Female.  And cute.    



taramoz said:


> Hello all, I am back from the BVI.  It was amazing, I am still rocking from being on a boat for 7 days, not looking forward to having to go to work tomorrow, but I get to see DD8 tonight and hear all about her summer camp!!!



 back!   We want lots of details and stories.   Some of us aren't getting to do a whole lot this summer,  so we gotta live vicariously.  



Brocktoon said:


> I've needed a new computer for the past year or so. Although it's been a great long while since I've PC gamed, I think Diablo III may be the excuse to finally order a new system in the next few weeks.



 I just finally built myself a new system about 3-4mo ago.  It's amazing how inexpensive it can be to put together a decent system....



SenecaWolf said:


> Oooh I know I have yet to downlo....errr buy that!
> 
> I build my own systems, build high end when I do a total build then am able to just tweak the graphics or memory over the next couple years.  Sorry, my geek is showing



I used to do that,    then I kinda just burned out on computer gaming (again.  Doesn't help I'm not a huge twitch gamer....or have the time to devote to a 2nd job I've got to pay monthly fees for) and let things slide. 

 Now I've got a decent little rig at home (not the fastest,  but enough to last me awhile),    but it's not really set up for gaming either.   I got tired of dealing with the Microsoft BS years ago (and missed my command line),  so I switched to Linux pretty much exclusively about 5yrs ago for my home machine and haven't looked back. I can run some games,   but it's gotta be a really good game for me to have the motivation to put the effort into tweaking WINE to run it smoothly.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Day is starting out kinda bleh.   Couldn't sleep last night,  so I MAYBE got 4hrs before work today.   Which of course,  means I'm at Work.
> 2.And second.... Well,  She's Female.  And cute.
> 
> 3.  back!   We want lots of details and stories.   Some of us aren't getting to do a whole lot this summer,  so we gotta live vicariously.
> 
> .



1. I know the feeling I got about 2 hours sleep last night, and that was after drinking that started at 4 and ended at 11, I'm too old for that.

2. Female and cute ? I'm glad to hear she is female, but cute ?? what is she  15 ??

3. yeh knowing there is no WDW trip this year I'm seriously thinking about getting a season pass for Hersheypark, partly because I have 2 events to attend there, and also because the Beautiful woman I had dinner with last night, mentioned that she has a season pass, and goes by herself to do the rides..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I know the feeling I got about 2 hours sleep last night, and that was after drinking that started at 4 and ended at 11, I'm too old for that.
> 
> 2. Female and cute ? I'm glad to hear she is female, but cute ?? what is she  15 ??
> 
> 3. yeh knowing there is no WDW trip this year I'm seriously thinking about getting a season pass for Hersheypark, partly because I have 2 events to attend there, and also because the Beautiful woman I had dinner with last night, mentioned that she has a season pass, and goes by herself to do the rides..



1. But at least you know why the rum is gone....  

2.  

3. Sounds like a plan.  plus... makes it easier for you to ply women with Chocolate.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. But at least you know why the rum is gone....
> 2.
> 3. Sounds like a plan.  plus... makes it easier for you to ply women with Chocolate.



3, Pirates don't ply, we pillage and plunder.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. But at least you know why the rum is gone....
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3. Sounds like a plan.  plus... makes it easier for you to ply women with Chocolate.



1. actually Dockside Willies, and Hollywood casino both  have  rather large supplies of Rum, besides I didn't want to chance getting drunk and then having my LAdy friend try to take advantage of me..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. actually Dockside Willies, and Hollywood casino both  have  rather large supplies of Rum, besides I didn't want to chance getting drunk and then having my LAdy friend try to take advantage of me..



Hmmmm...

   The ONLY way I can see a  being concerned about a lady friend getting you drunk to take advantage of you,   Would be if said advantage taking was getting you to pass out,   And then setting the island (and rum) on fire while you sleep it off.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> The ONLY way I can see a  being concerned about a lady friend getting you drunk to take advantage of you,   Would be if said advantage taking was getting you to pass out,   And then setting the island (and rum) on fire while you sleep it off.



she was trying to buy me drinks all night, so I actually  told her that she didn't have to get me drunk to take advantage of me, all she had to do was ask and I would surrender..after all a smart  knows when not to fight


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> she was trying to buy me drinks all night, so I actually  told her that she didn't have to get me drunk to take advantage of me, all she had to do was ask and I would surrender..after all a smart  knows when not to fight





So true.


----------



## nurse.darcy

So first, happy belated birthday to Brocktoon and DC. . .Debbie is drowning us here in SW Florida. . .aka the Gulf Coast. In two weeks I am flying to San Antonio to spend some time with my son. And, my apartment is turning out wonderful. . .except for the rain, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the gulf coast.


----------



## Cruise

Brocktoon said:


> I've needed a new computer for the past year or so. Although it's been a great long while since I've PC gamed, I think Diablo III may be the excuse to finally order a new system in the next few weeks.





DCTooTall said:


> I just finally built myself a new system about 3-4mo ago.  It's amazing how inexpensive it can be to put together a decent system....



Ahhh...  PC gamers.   My desktop bought the farm a few months ago right before I left town for a few months.   Came back and figured out it was the hard drive that wasn't letting it boot up.  After figuring out the headache of replacing or reformatting that, getting it all set up again, digging out a copy of Windows to install....  it was just worth it to to me to buy a pre-made.  Surprisingly, the factory installed graphics card is even good enough.   But then, I'm just a casual gamer.


----------



## DCTooTall

Cruise said:


> Ahhh...  PC gamers.   My desktop bought the farm a few months ago right before I left town for a few months.   Came back and figured out it was the hard drive that wasn't letting it boot up.  After figuring out the headache of replacing or reformatting that, getting it all set up again, digging out a copy of Windows to install....  it was just worth it to to me to buy a pre-made.  Surprisingly, the factory installed graphics card is even good enough.   But then, I'm just a casual gamer.



I'm probably dating myself a bit,    but my preferred genre of PC game they don't even make anymore.   The Ole' Graphic Adventure.   Those things were fun.

 And the Windows headaches is why I gave up on Windows about 5 years ago.  Now my only Windows machine is my work laptop  (and even then,  i'd prefer to run Linux if they'd let me,  especcially since I mostly work on *nix servers).


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably dating myself a bit, but my preferred genre of PC game they don't even make anymore. The Ole' Graphic Adventure. Those things were fun


 
I used to love playing the Sierra and LucasArts games back in the day. Telltale Games is a newer company that was formed by some of the old LucasArts folks. They now do modern 3D graphic adventures, including the return of Monkey Island and Sam&Max. My favorite stuff from Telltale are the Back to the Future and Walking Dead graphic adventures.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably dating myself a bit,  .



 i thought you were dating a girl..?


----------



## MICKEY88

Brocktoon said:


> My favorite stuff from Telltale are the Back to the Future and Walking Dead graphic adventures.



I haven't played the game, but I can tell you, AJ Locascio, the guy that did the voice of MArty mcfly, is a very talented guy


----------



## SenecaWolf

Cruise said:


> Ahhh...  PC gamers.   My desktop bought the farm a few months ago right before I left town for a few months.   Came back and figured out it was the hard drive that wasn't letting it boot up.  After figuring out the headache of replacing or reformatting that, getting it all set up again, digging out a copy of Windows to install....  it was just worth it to to me to buy a pre-made.  Surprisingly, the factory installed graphics card is even good enough.   But then, I'm just a casual gamer.


I have 2 video cards in SLI (overclocked lol) but I'm of the belief if it ain't broke, tweak it LOL  



DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably dating myself a bit,    but my preferred genre of PC game they don't even make anymore.   The Ole' Graphic Adventure.   Those things were fun.
> 
> And the Windows headaches is why I gave up on Windows about 5 years ago.  Now my only Windows machine is my work laptop  (and even then,  i'd prefer to run Linux if they'd let me,  especcially since I mostly work on *nix servers).



Oh I so wish there were more Linux platform PC games.  I benchmark soooo much better then with a bloated, resource hog Windows system!

I think the only graphic adventure game I played was Leisure Suit Larry LOL then Quake came along and I was hooked on FPS


----------



## TampaRobert

nurse.darcy said:


> So first, happy belated birthday to Brocktoon and DC. . .Debbie is drowning us here in SW Florida. . .aka the Gulf Coast. In two weeks I am flying to San Antonio to spend some time with my son. And, my apartment is turning out wonderful. . .except for the rain, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the gulf coast.



This rain has been ridiculous! And it's not helping with my running schedule and losing the weight I gained on my Disney cruise - LOL.


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> I used to love playing the Sierra and LucasArts games back in the day. Telltale Games is a newer company that was formed by some of the old LucasArts folks. They now do modern 3D graphic adventures, including the return of Monkey Island and Sam&Max. My favorite stuff from Telltale are the Back to the Future and Walking Dead graphic adventures.



  I'm Guybrush Threepwood,  and I Wanna be a PIRATE!  


 I've played a few of the TellTale Games.   The biggest issue I have with them currently is getting the games to work on my current machine.  I don't really like having to install games on my work Laptop.  (It gets me funny looks if people see them installed.  )




MICKEY88 said:


> i thought you were dating a girl..?





     Soooo many comments I could make....  but SOOOOooooo afraid of where that conversation could end up going with this group.  



SenecaWolf said:


> Oh I so wish there were more Linux platform PC games.  I benchmark soooo much better then with a bloated, resource hog Windows system!
> 
> I think the only graphic adventure game I played was Leisure Suit Larry LOL then Quake came along and I was hooked on FPS



Depending upon the game,   Check out WINE.  It runs a lot of popular games pretty well,   and assuming you are running NVIDIA cards,  you may see a definite improvement over your windoze framerates.        Another one of the things that bit me....   silly me forgot about how crappy the ATI support is when I put together my system.

  I remember pretty much burning out on FPS games after Doom.   There was something so cathartic about sneaking up behind people with a chainsaw.    I think by the time QUAKE came around,    the twitch kids had emerged and there was no way i could remain competative enough to enjoy the game.   I just didn't have the time to devote to the game or genre to develop the twitch skills needed.      Tribe kinda brought me back for a little bit (Loved playing the Alpha),   but FPS pretty much lost me completely early in it's lifetime.

If you get a chance,  you really should check out some of the classic Graphic Adventure games.    Everybody knows about the ole' Kings Quest and Space Quest Sierra Online adventures,   but I'd probably suggest checking out The Secret of Monkey Island as a good start on the Lucasfilm Games classic entries.     Best of all,   The Special Addition can be gotten off Steam for the PC,  or downloaded for Iphone, PS3, XBOX, etc for under $10 which has improved graphics which'll help you not get distracted by the early 90's era look.   (And... it doesn't require knowing how to spell the commands you want to pull off.  lol)


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> 3. yeh knowing there is no WDW trip this year I'm seriously thinking about getting a season pass for Hersheypark, partly because I have 2 events to attend there, and also because the Beautiful woman I had dinner with last night, mentioned that she has a season pass, and goes by herself to do the rides..



*whoa whoa whoa!! *ummmm you don't get to gloss over the "beautiful woman I had dinner with last night..." comment! you know there must be sharing among your SSC family...DISH!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> *whoa whoa whoa!! *ummmm you don't get to gloss over the "beautiful woman I had dinner with last night..." comment! you know there must be sharing among your SSC family...DISH!



not Ms K.. let's just say that getting together for a drink or 2,at 4 PM  turned into drinks, dinner and a trip to the Casino, which ended at 11PM..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> not Ms K.. let's just say that getting together for a drink or 2,at 4 PM  turned into drinks, dinner and a trip to the Casino, which ended at 11PM..



Now that's a good day!    Just ended too soon IMHO, 11PM???!?!?


----------



## DefLepard

taramoz said:


> Now that's a good day!    Just ended too soon IMHO, 11PM???!?!?




2 hrs past a person's/'s bedtime is a very good evening


----------



## jillyb

Some days I'm lucky to make it past 10:00! 

 I'm new here so I'll just sit over at the bar and drink my


----------



## DCTooTall

jillyb said:


> Some days I'm lucky to make it past 10:00!
> 
> I'm new here so I'll just sit over at the bar and drink my



 to the SSC!       Feel free to just jump into the conversation.   We are a lot of fun,  and don't bite....


....hard.....




.....unless you ask nicely.


----------



## DefLepard

jillyb said:


> Some days I'm lucky to make it past 10:00!
> 
> I'm new here so I'll just sit over at the bar and drink my




How about a few shot's of Tequila ...


----------



## jillyb

DefLepard said:


> How about a few shot's of Tequila ...



You're talkin' my language!!!


----------



## jillyb

DCTooTall said:


> to the SSC!       Feel free to just jump into the conversation.   We are a lot of fun,  and don't bite....
> 
> 
> ....hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....unless you ask nicely.



Thanks! 

I'm not opposed to a lil nibble now and then!


----------



## DCTooTall

jillyb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not opposed to a lil nibble now and then!



Sounds like you are going to fit in perfectly here.


----------



## SenecaWolf

DCTooTall said:


> Depending upon the game,   Check out WINE.  It runs a lot of popular games pretty well,   and assuming you are running NVIDIA cards,  you may see a definite improvement over your windoze framerates.        Another one of the things that bit me....   silly me forgot about how crappy the ATI support is when I put together my system.
> 
> I remember pretty much burning out on FPS games after Doom.   There was something so cathartic about sneaking up behind people with a chainsaw.    I think by the time QUAKE came around,    the twitch kids had emerged and there was no way i could remain competative enough to enjoy the game.   I just didn't have the time to devote to the game or genre to develop the twitch skills needed.      Tribe kinda brought me back for a little bit (Loved playing the Alpha),   but FPS pretty much lost me completely early in it's lifetime.
> 
> If you get a chance,  you really should check out some of the classic Graphic Adventure games.    Everybody knows about the ole' Kings Quest and Space Quest Sierra Online adventures,   but I'd probably suggest checking out The Secret of Monkey Island as a good start on the Lucasfilm Games classic entries.     Best of all,   The Special Addition can be gotten off Steam for the PC,  or downloaded for Iphone, PS3, XBOX, etc for under $10 which has improved graphics which'll help you not get distracted by the early 90's era look.   (And... it doesn't require knowing how to spell the commands you want to pull off.  lol)



Oh I just may have to try that!  Just ordered an SSD HDD so will be tweaking some more.  Yes you are correct on the video cards (Dual nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti).  

I just may check out some of the older games.  I have no problem with the graphics, I actually just played Wolfenstein 3D all the way thru again LOL  Made me nostalgic for my old 286 Tandy 1000


----------



## stasijane

DefLepard said:


> How about a few shot's of Tequila ...



 Yuck. No thanks on the Tequila.. well unless its in a Margarita. I am about to start my second round of a great wheat beer to dull out the complaining of my DD.


----------



## DCTooTall

SenecaWolf said:


> Oh I just may have to try that!  Just ordered an SSD HDD so will be tweaking some more.  Yes you are correct on the video cards (Dual nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti).
> 
> I just may check out some of the older games.  I have no problem with the graphics, I actually just played Wolfenstein 3D all the way thru again LOL  Made me nostalgic for my old 286 Tandy 1000



If you want to play around with Linux a bit before making the switch,  I'm currently running Mint which is a pretty good Distro that's easy to use and has a nice end-user desktop type focus.  (but,  still linux so lots of power behind it if you want to tweak and install some extra packages/programs).   The install ISO is actually a live-DVD, so you can get a feel for it before actually installing it on your machine too.


----------



## DefLepard

stasijane said:


> Yuck. No thanks on the Tequila.. well unless its in a Margarita. I am about to start my second round of a great wheat beer to dull out the complaining of my DD.



How about some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chardonnay, just to get things started 

Beer = we can all just dive right in


----------



## stasijane

DefLepard said:


> How about some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chardonnay, just to get things started
> 
> Beer = we can all just dive right in



Sounds good to me!


----------



## SenecaWolf

DCTooTall said:


> If you want to play around with Linux a bit before making the switch,  I'm currently running Mint which is a pretty good Distro that's easy to use and has a nice end-user desktop type focus.  (but,  still linux so lots of power behind it if you want to tweak and install some extra packages/programs).   The install ISO is actually a live-DVD, so you can get a feel for it before actually installing it on your machine too.


Oh thanks I think I will!  



DefLepard said:


> How about some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chardonnay, just to get things started
> 
> Beer = we can all just dive right in



I'll bring the jello shots!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Now that's a good day!    Just ended too soon IMHO, 11PM???!?!?



sunday night, before the busiest , craziest workweek of the year for me, 11 was late enough, there wil be other nights


----------



## MICKEY88

I think I need some Rum, just to tolerate this geek talk..LOL


----------



## jillyb

stasijane said:


> Yuck. No thanks on the Tequila.. well unless its in a Margarita. I am about to start my second round of a great wheat beer to dull out the complaining of my DD.



I've got these great frozen pomegranate margaritas in my freezer that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## stasijane

jillyb said:


> I've got these great frozen pomegranate margaritas in my freezer that I bought at Walmart.



Are those the ones on the single serve pouch? I love those! I used to get those before I got my Margaritaville blender.


----------



## jillyb

stasijane said:


> Are those the ones on the single serve pouch? I love those! I used to get those before I got my Margaritaville blender.



That's the ones!


----------



## Cruise

DCTooTall said:


> I'm probably dating myself a bit,    but my preferred genre of PC game they don't even make anymore.   The Ole' Graphic Adventure.   Those things were fun.





DCTooTall said:


> I'm Guybrush Threepwood,  and I Wanna be a PIRATE!



  I was going to ask if that's who you meant before I even saw your follow up!   You have to love the guy on the name alone.  The quotes are just bonus material.

I guess I'm dating myself too.  (And, really, I'm dating myself  )


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think I need some Rum, just to tolerate this geek talk..LOL





   Sometimes you just need to embrace your inner geek.



jillyb said:


> I've got these great frozen pomegranate margaritas in my freezer that I bought at Walmart.



  I miss living in a state with Alcohol available at Walmart.   Hell...  even if it's just Beer.



Cruise said:


> I was going to ask if that's who you meant before I even saw your follow up!   You have to love the guy on the name alone.  The quotes are just bonus material.
> 
> I guess I'm dating myself too.  (And, really, I'm dating myself  )



   There were a ton of great games in that genre.....From the "funny" titles,  to the ones with more dramatic or "serious" type of stories.

   I still believe that Grim Fandango is one of the best stories I've ever experienced in any media.


----------



## SenecaWolf

I was in severe culture shock the first time I went to Florida and couldnt buy beer at Rite Aid   I don't think theres stores you CAN'T buy alcohol at in NY.

Rite Aid usually has the cheapest 30 packs around here with a $4 mail in rebate!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Sometimes you just need to embrace your inner geek.
> 
> 2.I miss living in a state with Alcohol available at Walmart.   Hell...  even if it's just Beer.
> 
> .



1. dude, first you were dating yourself, now you're embracing yourself in public, I thought you had a GF?
2. I miss that everytime I return from home in Florida. I love being able to grab alcohol, from walmart or the 7-eleven right down the street from the condo


----------



## DCTooTall

SenecaWolf said:


> I was in severe culture shock the first time I went to Florida and couldnt buy beer at Rite Aid   I don't think theres stores you CAN'T buy alcohol at in NY.
> 
> Rite Aid usually has the cheapest 30 packs around here with a $4 mail in rebate!



Imagine coming from Atlanta (Beer/wine at the store and gas stations,  Liquor at a package store located pretty much everywhere),   to NC (Beer/wine at Grocery Stores, Walmart, gas stations etc.... Liquor at the 'state store').... and then ending up in PA.  (Beer can only be purchased by case at Beer Distributors...But you can go to a bar and order a "beer for Takeout"...  Liquor and wine are at the State Store.)





MICKEY88 said:


> 1. dude, first you were dating yourself, now you're embracing yourself in public, I thought you had a GF?



  Well,  Can't always count on a GF being around when the mood strikes you...


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I still believe that Grim Fandango is one of the best stories I've ever experienced in any media.


 
Tim Schafer did some of the best games ever! Grim Fandango might have been the pinnacle of the genre. Other more obscure graphic adventures I liked were Full Throttle, The Dig, and those Tex Murphy sci-fi games that were sort of like Blade Runner.



DCTooTall said:


> Imagine coming from Atlanta (Beer/wine at the store and gas stations, Liquor at a package store located pretty much everywhere), to NC (Beer/wine at Grocery Stores, Walmart, gas stations etc.... Liquor at the 'state store').... and then ending up in PA. (Beer can only be purchased by case at Beer Distributors...But you can go to a bar and order a "beer for Takeout"... Liquor and wine are at the State Store.)


 
Yep, It's hell for me being a huge beer geek and living in PA. The good news is we have a ton of great brewers around. I also live right down the street from a Hoagie/Steak shop that has one of the best micro selections in Bucks County. They are only allowed to sell no more than 2 six packs at a time, but they've recently added a single bottle section and allow folks to mix/match a six pack. It's not cheap, but they have a killer selection and I'm no longer forced to by an entire case of something I may not like.


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> Tim Schafer did some of the best games ever! Grim Fandango might have been the pinnacle of the genre. Other more obscure graphic adventures I liked were Full Throttle, The Dig, and those Tex Murphy sci-fi games that were sort of like Blade Runner.



 I've played both Full Throttle (in the day) and The Dig (Both in the day,  and again within the past couple years since it was included in the Lucas Graphic Adventure box set)....   not so sure I remember the Tex Murphy games your speak of.... at least,  off the top of my head.


----------



## Cruise

DCTooTall said:


> There were a ton of great games in that genre.....From the "funny" titles,  to the ones with more dramatic or "serious" type of stories.
> 
> I still believe that Grim Fandango is one of the best stories I've ever experienced in any media.



My ex actually worked in the video games industry so I always heard them in the background.  He always tried to get me to play them, but there were only a few that I actually got into.  For some reason, I loved Duke Nukem (the original).    He had some awesome lines too.    After that, I got into Crazy Taxi on the Gamecube.   And then he finally got me hooked on the hell that is World of Warcraft.  Eclectic casual gamer...


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> Imagine coming from Atlanta (Beer/wine at the store and gas stations,  Liquor at a package store located pretty much everywhere),   to NC (Beer/wine at Grocery Stores, Walmart, gas stations etc.... Liquor at the 'state store').... and then ending up in PA.  (Beer can only be purchased by case at Beer Distributors...But you can go to a bar and order a "beer for Takeout"...  Liquor and wine are at the State Store.)
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Growing up in PA, I just always assumed it worked like that everywhere! Let me tell you how gipped I felt when I learned that PA was in the minority! I love being in other states that you can just buy it in the gas stations!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Growing up in PA, I just always assumed it worked like that everywhere! Let me tell you how gipped I felt when I learned that PA was in the minority! I love being in other states that you can just buy it in the gas stations!




I still have a hard time with the idea of going to a bar and ordering a drink "to go".    There is just something so fundamentally 'off" about that concept to me.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I still have a hard time with the idea of going to a bar and ordering a drink "to go".    There is just something so fundamentally 'off" about that concept to me.



??? where, what bar, what kind of drink  ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> ??? where, what bar, what kind of drink  ??



From what I've seen....

pretty much most bars in PA.   And sadly,  only beer.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I still have a hard time with the idea of going to a bar and ordering a drink "to go".    There is just something so fundamentally 'off" about that concept to me.



Just joining in, beer can be bought anywhere here, we even have drive throughs for daiquiris to go, they put a piece of tape over the straw.  Not sure how that makes it right, but whatever...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> From what I've seen....
> 
> pretty much most bars in PA.   And sadly,  only beer.



unopened quart bottle of beer , yes, up to 2 sixpacks yes  anything else is illegal in PA


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:
			
		

> unopened quart bottle of beer , yes, up to 2 sixpacks yes  anything else is illegal in PA



Man I dunno how you guys deal with that. I love being able to get a bottle of liquor and a bottle of soda from CVS and go walk the strip and get blasted for the price of 2 drinks in a casino. Lol


----------



## beachphotog

taramoz said:


> Just joining in, beer can be bought anywhere here, we even have drive throughs for daiquiris to go, they put a piece of tape over the straw.  Not sure how that makes it right, but whatever...



Drive-thru's forndaquiri's??? Where is this magical place?! You can't even by beer and wine in the same store here! And up until recently, you couldn't buy it on a Sunday!

Man, I have really been missing out!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I dunno how you guys deal with that. I love being able to get a bottle of liquor and a bottle of soda from CVS and go walk the strip and get blasted for the price of 2 drinks in a casino. Lol



Its even more strange for me.  I went from California where you have complete liquor departments in every grocery store.  However, can't buy after 2 a.m. and can't buy before 6 a.m.  Good enough.  Plenty of hours for purchasing.  Then to Las Vegas where you can leave the bar at oh, I don't know, 3 or 4 am if you want, stop at Walmart on the way home and grab a bottle of something and take it with you.  If you are at home and the mood strikes, anytime day or night, just stop somewhere and you can purchase. Then I moved to Montgomery County, Maryland.  No purchasing on Sunday, no purchasing before 9 a.m during the week (usually later because the state run stores don't open till 11 a.m.), can only buy liquor from the state run stores, grocery stores don't even carry beer and/or wine. Crazy.  Florida is a little better. Grocery stores can sell beer and wine in the regular grocery part, and they can set up separate liquor stores to sell hard liquor. Can't buy before 8 or 9 most days (depending on the county), and on Sundays its before 11 or 12 (depending on the county).


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Just joining in, beer can be bought anywhere here, we even have drive throughs for daiquiris to go, they put a piece of tape over the straw.  Not sure how that makes it right, but whatever...



Wow, I would love to be able to go through the drive through for a daiquiri.  How was your trip, and your DD camp?



beachphotog said:


> Drive-thru's forndaquiri's??? Where is this magical place?! You can't even by beer and wine in the same store here! And up until recently, you couldn't buy it on a Sunday!
> 
> Man, I have really been missing out!




No kidding, Connecticut just passed a law allowing liquor stores to be open on Sunday. 


nurse.darcy said:


> Its even more strange for me.  I went from California where you have complete liquor departments in every grocery store.  However, can't buy after 2 a.m. and can't buy before 6 a.m.  Good enough.  Plenty of hours for purchasing.  Then to Las Vegas where you can leave the bar at oh, I don't know, 3 or 4 am if you want, stop at Walmart on the way home and grab a bottle of something and take it with you.  If you are at home and the mood strikes, anytime day or night, just stop somewhere and you can purchase. Then I moved to Montgomery County, Maryland.  No purchasing on Sunday, no purchasing before 9 a.m during the week (usually later because the state run stores don't open till 11 a.m.), can only buy liquor from the state run stores, grocery stores don't even carry beer and/or wine. Crazy.  Florida is a little better. Grocery stores can sell beer and wine in the regular grocery part, and they can set up separate liquor stores to sell hard liquor. Can't buy before 8 or 9 most days (depending on the county), and on Sundays its before 11 or 12 (depending on the county).



Just wanted to say hi!  How did everything go with TS Debbie?


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Wow, I would love to be able to go through the drive through for a daiquiri.  How was your trip, and your DD camp?



DD had a blast at camp, she acctually cried last night because she missed all her friends!  It was so sweet.  My trip was amazing.  Nothing can compare, beautiful place, fun people to travel with.  Paradise!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Just joining in, beer can be bought anywhere here, we even have drive throughs for daiquiris to go, they put a piece of tape over the straw.  Not sure how that makes it right, but whatever...



  It's Texas.   I learned long ago to not question anything from that State.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I dunno how you guys deal with that. I love being able to get a bottle of liquor and a bottle of soda from CVS and go walk the strip and get blasted for the price of 2 drinks in a casino. Lol



  I'm not even touching on the open container laws.   Walking around with a tasty beverage is not something I'm used too in pretty much anyplace i've been.   One thing i love about Citywalk is that I can order a drink to go,  and walk with it to the next club.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I'm not even touching on the open container laws.   Walking around with a tasty beverage is not something I'm used too in pretty much anyplace i've been.   One thing i love about Citywalk is that I can order a drink to go,  and walk with it to the next club.



Haha Yeah, I do enjoy the open container law. I'm in Chicago for the summer and I definitely miss that and the 24 hour bars. Haha


----------



## Gina

taramoz said:


> Just joining in, beer can be bought anywhere here, we even have drive throughs for daiquiris to go, they put a piece of tape over the straw.  Not sure how that makes it right, but whatever...




I've been so stinkin' busy, I haven't had time to make it back to this thread --but then my alcohol sense was tingling and I had to come see why, LOL. 

We have the Daiquiri Shack here in Pearland -- drive thru only, with daiquiris, margaritas, pina coladas, jello shots, you name it. On triple shot Tuesdays you can add 3 shots for a dollar to any drink. Man, I love my state... 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


-gina-


----------



## scubahood

Hey all i'm new to the board I found my way here after reading the dark side of Disney book. I'm 26 and from the UK and will be embarking on a solo trip in October for Epcot's 30th. I look forward to talking to you guys on here


----------



## Brocktoon

Gina said:


> We have the Daiquiri Shack here in Pearland -- drive thru only, with daiquiris, margaritas, pina coladas, jello shots, you name it. On triple shot Tuesdays you can add 3 shots for a dollar to any drink. Man, I love my state...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> -gina-


 
I usually have to travel the I-10 corridor from time to time for work (Houston/Beaumont/Orange) and I did a double take the 1st time I started seeing those drive-thru frozen drink places! Now I'm pretty much used to seeing them. I think Eskimo Hut was the really popular place out in Beaumont


----------



## stasijane

scubahood said:


> Hey all i'm new to the board I found my way here after reading the dark side of Disney book. I'm 26 and from the UK and will be embarking on a solo trip in October for Epcot's 30th. I look forward to talking to you guys on here



I read that book not to long ago and thought it was funny stuff. Hope you enjoy your trip in October. I didn't realize it was epcots 30th crap. I didnt have pland to head back after July of this year but I dont know if I can miss my favorite places Bday.


----------



## goof4ever

scauzilloc1121 said:


> I work at a year round school here in Florida and we start in July after the 4th.  We go for eight weeks then have 3 weeks off.  During christmas we get two and a half weeks off, then in March we get another 3 weeks off.  For the summer we get 4 1/2 weeks off.  I love the schedule it is the best.  Gives me a lot of time throughout the year for Disney.


Where in FL do you live for year round school?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  How did everything go with TS Debbie?



Hey there sweetie.  Things went great. Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there sweetie.  Things went great. Can't wait to hear about your trip.



I was thinking of you and am glad you guys are fine.

  I can't wait for my trip.. There might be a picture or two on FB... 

Have a great weekend.  DS and I are headed to the beach!


----------



## stasijane

Hope everyone is having a great night on this lovely Saturday. Spent the early part of the day at the pool, now get to relax with a beer! Woo!


----------



## SenecaWolf

stasijane said:


> Hope everyone is having a great night on this lovely Saturday. Spent the early part of the day at the pool, now get to relax with a beer! Woo!



Had a great day now getting ready to head to the beach bars!  have a good evening!


----------



## stasijane

Some people have all the luck


----------



## Brocktoon

Tonight's my turn to host some friends at stately Brocktoon Manor. Basically we just grill some food stuffs, drink plenty of alcohol products, and watch some blu-rays. Nothing groundbreaking, but it's a fun time. Way too hot to be outside today though ...

Just watched GOON - great hockey flick! Definatley deserves it's R rating, but if you enjoy underdog type sports movies, it's one of the better I've seen in a long time.

Hope everyone else is relaxing and recharging over the weekend


----------



## SenecaWolf

stasijane said:


> Some people have all the luck



Whats even better is the bars don't close til 4am   With the breeze off the lake the temps are just perfect at night


----------



## stasijane

SenecaWolf said:


> Whats even better is the bars don't close til 4am   With the breeze off the lake the temps are just perfect at night



That would be awesome, but I dont think I would make it long enought to enjoy it. Sure sounds nice though. all the places around here close up at midnight so if I do go out I'm home around that time anyhow.


----------



## ortholablady

Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston. 

Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.


----------



## SenecaWolf

Do 12oz curls count?


----------



## stasijane

SenecaWolf said:


> Do 12oz curls count?



Good enought for me!


----------



## stasijane

ortholablady said:


> Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston.
> 
> Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.



Finding the motivation to workout is one of the hardest things for alot of people. I can only say what worked for me, and everyone is different but I set a goal for myself. I signed up for a half marathon at Disney when I had never run further than the street corner for the school bus in my life! Putting out all that money and also not being the kind of person to let failure get in my way I found I ran several times a week for like 6 months. I would say find something to work for. I dont think just getting in shape is a good goal at least for me it wasn't. I had to set a bigger goal and the getting in shape happened along the way.


----------



## ctnurse

ortholablady said:


> Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston.
> 
> Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.




I use to dislike working out very much, until one day someone told me how much more you can eat if you workout.  I started about 2 years ago.  I love it now, when I don't go to the gym I miss it!  I try to get there every night after work, I usually get there about four nights a week.  I pack my gym bag and put it in the trunk of my car, once I am done with work I head to the gym.  I usually do 30-40 mins on the elliptical.  I love the fact that I can sweat and think and nobody bothers me.  I put on my earphones and listen to music.  

I think the most important thing is make it a priority and find something you enjoy. I tried running, but found it wasn't for me and it never will be.  It really is amazing how great you feel after and you really can eat and drink more, which is very very important since i LOVE both . 


SenecaWolf said:


> Do 12oz curls count?




I think it counts!! I know my wine bottle gets very heavy!


I took a little break from packing for my trip to Europe in a couple of days....I had to see what has been happening on the SSC.  I hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## jillyb

Went to see Magic Mike last night with a couple of friends.  The only redeeming factor was Channing Tatum. 

Today I'm just sitting around the house and staying out of the heat.


----------



## Cruise

jillyb said:


> Went to see Magic Mike last night with a couple of friends.  The only redeeming factor was Channing Tatum.



You say that as if I had any other reason for going to see it....


----------



## jillyb

Cruise said:


> You say that as if I had any other reason for going to see it....



  True...that's really the ONLY reason to see it!


----------



## ortholablady

SenecaWolf said:


> Do 12oz curls count?



HaHa!!  Only if you do them with both arms to keep it even!


----------



## ortholablady

stasijane said:


> Finding the motivation to workout is one of the hardest things for alot of people. I can only say what worked for me, and everyone is different but I set a goal for myself. I signed up for a half marathon at Disney when I had never run further than the street corner for the school bus in my life! Putting out all that money and also not being the kind of person to let failure get in my way I found I ran several times a week for like 6 months. I would say find something to work for. I dont think just getting in shape is a good goal at least for me it wasn't. I had to set a bigger goal and the getting in shape happened along the way.



I would like to be a couple sizes smaller.  I know I feel much better when I feel that I look better.  So that's my motivation right now.  Just need to stick with it and have it become routine.



ctnurse said:


> I use to dislike working out very much, until one day someone told me how much more you can eat if you workout.  I started about 2 years ago.  I love it now, when I don't go to the gym I miss it!  I try to get there every night after work, I usually get there about four nights a week.  I pack my gym bag and put it in the trunk of my car, once I am done with work I head to the gym.  I usually do 30-40 mins on the elliptical.  I love the fact that I can sweat and think and nobody bothers me.  I put on my earphones and listen to music.
> 
> I think the most important thing is make it a priority and find something you enjoy. I tried running, but found it wasn't for me and it never will be.  It really is amazing how great you feel after and you really can eat and drink more, which is very very important since i LOVE both .
> 
> I used to run track in HS but never loved running long distances.  I was a sprinter so I doubt the running thing will work for me either.  I do like walking on the trail though.  It's really pretty.  Alot of it is very woodsy.  It runs along what was the old Putnam Railroad line into NYC.
> Eating and drinking more!  Now that's motivation!  I also love to do both!  Gee, guess that's how I packed on the extra pounds
> 
> I think it counts!! I know my wine bottle gets very heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little break from packing for my trip to Europe in a couple of days....I had to see what has been happening on the SSC.  I hope everyone has a great Sunday!



Yeah wine bottle lifts!  That sounds like a good one.  I think you have to use the big bottles for that!

Have a great trip!


----------



## ortholablady

Last night went to get on DISboards on my iphone and what pops up but a bubble telling me there's a DISboards app!!!


----------



## ahoff

ortholablady said:


> Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston.
> 
> Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.



Biking is great!  I am lucky as my work place is bike friendly, as I can bring bike into office, most buildings have showers, plus we have a gym and pool on site.  I have a 13 mile commute each way, and I do it most every day, year round.  Plus the gas money I save can go towards beer......  I run a few times a week, and swim laps also, though once summer hits I prefer the beach.  So with all of that I did my first tri back in April, and got a second in my age group.  (mostly due to the bike leg, my swim time sucked but I had the 21st fastest bike time out of over 300)  

Stasijane, what Disney Half did you do?  I have done five, three in January and two W&D's. This Jan I am signed up for my first Full.

Ctnurse, have a great trip to Europe!

Have a great Fourth, everyone!  Phish is in town tomorrow!


----------



## TampaRobert

ortholablady said:


> Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston.
> 
> Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.



I took up running a couple years ago (105 pounds lost over 5 years  ) and started running events this year to keep myself motivated and to push myself. I've signed up for all the Disney runs to force myself to keep at it. Obviously, that's easy for me considering where I live. But I'm sure you can find local events and/or even schedule a destination run at Disney like Stasijane did. Like she said, putting out the money is excellent motivation - LOL. And I agree with her that not wanting to "fail" is a big motivator too. After not being a "runner" all my life, I'm going from entering my first 5k this year to attempting the Goofy Challenge. I just cried a little thinking about the torture I'm putting myself through for that one. That reminds me of another motivator - the bling! Once you have one medal, you'll want more. I ran the Castaway Cay 5k twice on my cruise a couple weeks ago just because I wanted 2 of those stupid plastic medallions. 

One last thing....at every race, you'll find every skill level. Don't compare yourself to others, only yourself. There will always be someone faster than you and there will always be someone slower than you. Each time I run, I'm competing against myself and no one else.


----------



## DCTooTall

scubahood said:


> Hey all i'm new to the board I found my way here after reading the dark side of Disney book. I'm 26 and from the UK and will be embarking on a solo trip in October for Epcot's 30th. I look forward to talking to you guys on here



 to the SSC!   we always love having new people join us,   So feel free to pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink! 



Brocktoon said:


> Tonight's my turn to host some friends at stately Brocktoon Manor. Basically we just grill some food stuffs, drink plenty of alcohol products, and watch some blu-rays. Nothing groundbreaking, but it's a fun time. Way too hot to be outside today though ...
> 
> Just watched GOON - great hockey flick! Definatley deserves it's R rating, but if you enjoy underdog type sports movies, it's one of the better I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Hope everyone else is relaxing and recharging over the weekend



 I saw GOON a couple weeks ago and enjoyed it a ton!   It was also a half-way decent Hockey movie....  light years ahead of some of the other hockey movies they've released over the years.

As for this weekend....   it wasn't too bad.   my Insomnia has kicked in hardcore again,    But I did manage to finally watch Season 4 of the BBC's Being Human [OMFG!!!],  and discovered they actually made a short series based off the Dirk Gently books.   I was quite enjoying both of those these weekend.



ortholablady said:


> Anyone else have to really kick themselves in the butt to get out and exercise?  I've been really inconsistent with it most of my adult life.  If you do work out what do you do?  I'm back on the workout wagon again and started by walking 2 1/2 miles on the bike trail not too far from my house on Sat.  Sun. was a little sore and only did 2 miles.  Today I'm taking off.  My son and I have to pack our 2 cars and bring him back to Boston.  He starts a Northeastern co-op job from tomorrow till the end of Dec.  No classes till Jan.  He's excited.  I'll miss him but am so happy for him.  He's very happy with life in Boston.
> 
> Anyway, this started out to be about workouts.  I also have a treadmill so I'll get back on that when the weather is bad.  I also have some Biggest Loser videos that aren't bad and I love Dance, Dance Revolution.  When my son and friends were big into the game I bought metal dance pads almost like what the arcades have.  It's fun for a good sweat without really feeling like a workout.  Tomorrow I'm off from work and will be hitting the trail again.  Oh and I do have a bike.  I may try to stuff that in my car and cycle instead of walk.



  I've been slacking for...oh.....over a year and a half now?      I used to be pretty good at swinging by the Gym on my way home from work,    But last year I started working overnights due to a project we were working on,  and the 4-10's as well as the timing weren't really conducive for swinging by the gym.   Since I went back on my usual day shift,   I haven't been able to bring myself to get back to the gym,   and my gut (as well as some other factors) can see the difference.   At first the problem was the back-to-back Disney Trips last year and my not wanting to start the routine to immediately stop going for a week while I'm in Florida.....Then there was the holidays,   followed by a bit of $$ concerns where the monthly membership fee was had to justify restarting when I wasn't sure I was actually going ot be able to use it.

HOPEFULLY I can get my butt back into gear and back into the gym,   but because of various reasons I just don't see it being a legit possibility until at least after the October meet.  




jillyb said:


> Went to see Magic Mike last night with a couple of friends.  The only redeeming factor was Channing Tatum.
> 
> Today I'm just sitting around the house and staying out of the heat.




  You know,  I read that that movie actually did surprisingly well this weekend.    I just can't understand why a movie about male strippers featuring both Channing Tatum and Matthew McConaughey would possibly skew towards a female audience......


----------



## ortholablady

ahoff said:


> Biking is great!  I am lucky as my work place is bike friendly, as I can bring bike into office, most buildings have showers, plus we have a gym and pool on site.  I have a 13 mile commute each way, and I do it most every day, year round.  Plus the gas money I save can go towards beer......  I run a few times a week, and swim laps also, though once summer hits I prefer the beach.  So with all of that I did my first tri back in April, and got a second in my age group.  (mostly due to the bike leg, my swim time sucked but I had the 21st fastest bike time out of over 300)
> 
> Stasijane, what Disney Half did you do?  I have done five, three in January and two W&D's. This Jan I am signed up for my first Full.
> 
> Ctnurse, have a great trip to Europe!
> 
> Have a great Fourth, everyone!  Phish is in town tomorrow!



That's great that you can ride to work.  I used to ride my bike everywhere as a teenager.  I used to ride to a friends house that was probably about 8 miles from mine but her father would never let me drive home.  He always put my bike in his station wagon and drove me home.  He must have thought my parents were terrible for letting me do it.  I may put the bike in my car and take a ride this Wed.  I probably could just ride it to the trail I used to do it all the time but I've gotten a little nervous about being on the road with the cars.  

My son is off to see Phish again this coming weekend at SPAC.  I have to get some of their music.  I do like what he has played for me.




TampaRobert said:


> I took up running a couple years ago (105 pounds lost over 5 years  ) and started running events this year to keep myself motivated and to push myself. I've signed up for all the Disney runs to force myself to keep at it. Obviously, that's easy for me considering where I live. But I'm sure you can find local events and/or even schedule a destination run at Disney like Stasijane did. Like she said, putting out the money is excellent motivation - LOL. And I agree with her that not wanting to "fail" is a big motivator too. After not being a "runner" all my life, I'm going from entering my first 5k this year to attempting the Goofy Challenge. I just cried a little thinking about the torture I'm putting myself through for that one. That reminds me of another motivator - the bling! Once you have one medal, you'll want more. I ran the Castaway Cay 5k twice on my cruise a couple weeks ago just because I wanted 2 of those stupid plastic medallions.
> 
> One last thing....at every race, you'll find every skill level. Don't compare yourself to others, only yourself. There will always be someone faster than you and there will always be someone slower than you. Each time I run, I'm competing against myself and no one else.



Wow congratulations on the weight loss!  That's awesome!  I did try to run a little on my first day out walking but I think I'll do some more walking and bike riding before trying the running thing again.  I didn't like long distance running when I was on the track team in HS.  I preferred sprints and was a hurdler.  But I want to give running another try.











  I've been slacking for...oh.....over a year and a half now?      I used to be pretty good at swinging by the Gym on my way home from work,    But last year I started working overnights due to a project we were working on,  and the 4-10's as well as the timing weren't really conducive for swinging by the gym.   Since I went back on my usual day shift,   I haven't been able to bring myself to get back to the gym,   and my gut (as well as some other factors) can see the difference.   At first the problem was the back-to-back Disney Trips last year and my not wanting to start the routine to immediately stop going for a week while I'm in Florida.....Then there was the holidays,   followed by a bit of $$ concerns where the monthly membership fee was had to justify restarting when I wasn't sure I was actually going ot be able to use it.

HOPEFULLY I can get my butt back into gear and back into the gym,   but because of various reasons I just don't see it being a legit possibility until at least after the October meet.  



I've been there!  A couple months on 6 months off.  All different time periods on and off but I have to squeeze it in and I know I can.   I don't even need the gym.  I have everything I need.  Treadmill, weights, resistance bands.  Videos and the bike trail.


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> I've been there!  A couple months on 6 months off.  All different time periods on and off but I have to squeeze it in and I know I can.   I don't even need the gym.  I have everything I need.  Treadmill, weights, resistance bands.  Videos and the bike trail.



I don't have the space in my apartment for a big setup.... and honestly....  At least for me, I'm probably better off going to the gym.   It's a lot harder to cheat when you need to swing by the gym than if you have the equipment at home with so many distractions around.


----------



## DCTooTall

Just thought I'd throw out a reminder....


Hershey Meet is happening in about 3 weeks on Saturday, July 21st.    I'll probably be sending out a PM to everyone who has either said they are coming or that they might be coming in about a week to help work out details and get everyone together.    If you think you might be interested and joining us feel free to let me know and I'll get you added to the list (Available on the first post).

 I also noticed this weekend that Giant is selling discounted Hershey tickets,  so it might be worth looking into if you plan on going since you can get your tickets cheaper than at the gate.





And a General Reminder....   the Big WDW Meet is planning for October 13th.  Our planner Tara is still working out details/plans,   but if you think you might like to join us let us know so we can get you added to that list as well.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Just thought I'd throw out a reminder....
> 
> 
> Hershey Meet is happening in about 3 weeks on Saturday, July 21st.    I'll probably be sending out a PM to everyone who has either said they are coming or that they might be coming in about a week to help work out details and get everyone together.    If you think you might be interested and joining us feel free to let me know and I'll get you added to the list (Available on the first post).
> 
> I also noticed this weekend that Giant is selling discounted Hershey tickets,  so it might be worth looking into if you plan on going since you can get your tickets cheaper than at the gate.



oh we're still doing that?? why do we seem to pick the hottest time of the year to do Hershey...when chocolate melts!!
are we meeting for drinks the night before?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> oh we're still doing that?? why do we seem to pick the hottest time of the year to do Hershey...when chocolate melts!!
> are we meeting for drinks the night before?



Here's hoping for a major cooldown before that weekend.  And if not....  I guess we just need to plan to bring our bathing suits for the water area.   

As for drinks,   I don't think I'll have any problem with it.


----------



## bettyann29

hello all..  I just found this post.. I have been on the boards for many years, but dont post alot..  I am somewhat newly solo (single)-- have a huge place in my heart for Disney and love sharing and talking about it with others..  Im looking forward to getting to know you guys here...  and talking Disney of course..   Hope you dont mind if I join you..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

When is the Disney meet again? October right?


----------



## taramoz

bettyann29 said:


> hello all..  I just found this post.. I have been on the boards for many years, but dont post alot..  I am somewhat newly solo (single)-- have a huge place in my heart for Disney and love sharing and talking about it with others..  Im looking forward to getting to know you guys here...  and talking Disney of course..   Hope you dont mind if I join you..



  Glad you are here, you will like it here!


----------



## taramoz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> When is the Disney meet again? October right?



October 13th is going to be the official meet, at Epcot F&W, there will also be other get togethers planned.  I believe our prince is keeping track of those attending, if you are coming let us know, we would love to have you!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hmm. That will mean two trips in two weeks. I GOING to Epcot 30th. Lol. Is there a date when you gotta RSVP? 


Oh, go see Amazing Spider-Man. Fantastic movie. Honestly, up there with Avengers and Dark Knight


----------



## DCTooTall

Bleh....  damned insomnia has returned bigtime.  This sucks...  



bettyann29 said:


> hello all..  I just found this post.. I have been on the boards for many years, but dont post alot..  I am somewhat newly solo (single)-- have a huge place in my heart for Disney and love sharing and talking about it with others..  Im looking forward to getting to know you guys here...  and talking Disney of course..   Hope you dont mind if I join you..



 to the SSC!   We always love having more people join in the fun here,   and another Texas  to add to the collection wouldn't hurt at all. 

Feel free to pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and join into the conversation!  



taramoz said:


> October 13th is going to be the official meet, at Epcot F&W, there will also be other get togethers planned.  I believe our prince is keeping track of those attending, if you are coming let us know, we would love to have you!



  All I'm doing is updating the first post with the list of those who've stated they plan on coming.   Figured someone had to keep tabs. 



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hmm. That will mean two trips in two weeks. I GOING to Epcot 30th. Lol. Is there a date when you gotta RSVP?
> 
> 
> Oh, go see Amazing Spider-Man. Fantastic movie. Honestly, up there with Avengers and Dark Knight



Yes.  You need to RSVP by October 12th.   

  In all reality,  I don't think we'll have too much of a hardset deadline for RSVP's to attend....especcially for those more local who can swing by with less planning.   The primary reason we ended up figuring out the date already was so that those who needed to arrange flights and a place to stay had more lead time in which to do so.    Once we get a better idea what's going on,  then maybe we might have more set RSVP deadlines for specific things...such as ADR's...  but even then i don't know how much TS will be done due to all the munchies available at F&W

  The biggest issue would just be making sure you know how to hook up with the group.   And that could be easily handled by letting us...or someone... know that you are thinking about attending so that we can make sure you know how to find us if you do end up being able to make it....such as via cell/text messages.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> Just thought I'd throw out a reminder....
> 
> 
> Hershey Meet is happening in about 3 weeks on Saturday, July 21st.    I'll probably be sending out a PM to everyone who has either said they are coming or that they might be coming in about a week to help work out details and get everyone together.    If you think you might be interested and joining us feel free to let me know and I'll get you added to the list (Available on the first post).
> 
> I also noticed this weekend that Giant is selling discounted Hershey tickets,  so it might be worth looking into if you plan on going since you can get your tickets cheaper than at the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a General Reminder....   the Big WDW Meet is planning for October 13th.  Our planner Tara is still working out details/plans,   but if you think you might like to join us let us know so we can get you added to that list as well.



I was just at Hersheypark on Sunday (I know...Stupid!!!) and it was HOT!!!! I had a free ticket to use up before tomorrow (7/4).  I also got to ride the new roller coaster (Skyrush)...I will NEVER and I repeat NEVER do that again!!!  It was fun, but I felt like I was going to fall out of the seat.  There is no shoulder harness, it is only a lap bar and every time we hit a hill or a dip, I was out of my seat.  

I would be willing to meet up for drinks the night before.  The Bears Den is right there or Aroogas has a nice bar.


----------



## bettyann29

Thank you for the warm welcome!  I have a feeling I will enjoy coming here and chatting with you guys..  

Glad this day is over and on to a semi relaxing day tomorrow..

Hope everyone has a wonderful Fourth of July!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy 4th of July everyone! Stay safe and remember drinking and lighting off fireworks causes more drink casualties today than any other reason! Have someone hold your drink THEN light off the fireworks! Hahaha


----------



## DefLepard




----------



## nowater

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## SenecaWolf

Have a safe and happy holiday!!!


----------



## beachphotog

Hello, hello? Is anyone here? Have you all melted in the heat?
(obviously, people have spontaneously burst into flames!)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. It is SOOOO hot in Jacksonville right now. Ugh


----------



## Brocktoon

Yup, the heat is freakin' crazy! I've been watering my poor lawn twice a day, but it's slowly dying away.

Triple digits for the Philly area tomorrow ... I'm actually going to start running my weekend errands very early tomorrow morning hoping to have everything done well before noon. Then time to just relax with all the curtains/blinds drawn in the A/C and catch up on my reading.

Can't wait until there is a power outage due to the high energy use in the area ...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm ready for the predicted cool down for Chicago this weekend. My uncle doesn't have AC so I haven't been sleeping much since it's been 90+ inside. It's only supposed to hit 80 on Sunday but we'll see what really happens. Haha.


----------



## beachphotog

Brocktoon said:


> Yup, the heat is freakin' crazy! I've been watering my poor lawn twice a day, but it's slowly dying away.
> 
> Triple digits for the Philly area tomorrow ... I'm actually going to start running my weekend errands very early tomorrow morning hoping to have everything done well before noon. Then time to just relax with all the curtains/blinds drawn in the A/C and catch up on my reading.
> 
> Can't wait until there is a power outage due to the high energy use in the area ...



I know! When I saw 100* for tomorrow, I just about lost it. I'm supposed to take my goddaughter to the pool, but it may even be too hot for that! A movie or the library may end up being the plan.
Let's hope there's no power outage... Although it would give me a reason to drink all the booze in my fridge?!?


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Hello, hello? Is anyone here? Have you all melted in the heat?
> (obviously, people have spontaneously burst into flames!)



Not sure if it's the melting in the heat...

   ..or just the recovery from the holiday partying.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

It is hot here in Tallahassee, but I am still able to get out for some golf.


----------



## Brocktoon

beachphotog said:


> I know! When I saw 100* for tomorrow, I just about lost it. I'm supposed to take my goddaughter to the pool, but it may even be too hot for that! A movie or the library may end up being the plan.
> Let's hope there's no power outage... Although it would give me a reason to drink all the booze in my fridge?!?


 
Who-hoo ... just back from finishing all outside/driving around errands  Only 10 AM and I'm already reading 95F on the backyard thermometer. Drove past Sesame Place while out this morning and the parking lot already looked crowded, and this was before opening! Don't know if I'd want to be toting kids outside in today's heat 



DCTooTall said:


> Not sure if it's the melting in the heat...
> 
> ..or just the recovery from the holiday partying.


 
I was supposed to go to a picnic in Jersey today, but between the heat and two previous picnics I already attended this week ... I'm skipping it. For the rest of today it's just beers and boatdrinks! I'll probably wait until atleast noon before I crack open a beer though. Unless I'm tailgating or at the F&W Fest, there's just something about drinking before noon ???


----------



## ortholablady

87 here right now.  Not too bad.  I just finished my 3 mile walk on the bike trail.  Now I have to get showered and go to work for awhile.  Hopefully not for too long so I can get home and float in the pool!  It's been nice the last 10 days or so to have some free time while my boss is away.  Monday it's back to reality.  
Have a good weekend everyone!  Stay cool!


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> I'll probably wait until atleast noon before I crack open a beer though. Unless I'm tailgating or at the F&W Fest, there's just something about drinking before noon ???



You obviously don't salt water fish, little story from years ago,
 I was up in Palm Coast Fl visiting my buddy and he had a salt water boat, we left around 4am, went out St Augustine inlet around 5am and were going thru a tournament of boats, we went past guys that were drinking beer before sunrise ...omg 


F&W Fest = If they open World showcase and start serving at 11 am why not have a beer, it is vacation right


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DefLepard said:
			
		

> You obviously don't salt water fish, little story from years ago,
> I was up in Palm Coast Fl visiting my buddy and he had a salt water boat, we left around 4am, went out St Augustine inlet around 5am and were going thru a tournament of boats, we went past guys that were drinking beer before sunrise ...omg
> 
> F&W Fest = If they open World showcase and start serving at 11 am why not have a beer, it is vacation right



I live in Vegas and used to work an overnight shift so when I got off between 3 and 7am I'd have a few drinks with my coworkers and then head home. Drinking that early is late for those of us without a 9a-5p job.


----------



## stasijane

Either I am going crazy or I just heard thunder  I really hope we get something other than the 107 we have had here most of the week.


----------



## bettyann29

It is a little hot today..


----------



## stasijane

OMG its raining!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DefLepard said:


> I was up in Palm Coast Fl visiting my buddy and he had a salt water boat, we left around 4am, went out St Augustine inlet around 5am and were going thru a tournament of boats, we went past guys that were drinking beer before sunrise ...omg



Years ago I played in an industry golf tournament with 3 guys I had never met before that conference.  We tee'd off at 9AM.  BY 9:05 the complimentary beverage cart made it to our foursome.  I ordered coffee...need my coffee.  My playing partners each took four beers a piece.  When they saw my surprised look on my face, one of they said..."Dave did we tell you we came in last place last year?"


----------



## MICKEY88

bettyann29 said:


> hello all..  I just found this post.. I have been on the boards for many years, but dont post alot..  I am somewhat newly solo (single)-- have a huge place in my heart for Disney and love sharing and talking about it with others..  Im looking forward to getting to know you guys here...  and talking Disney of course..   Hope you dont mind if I join you..



Welcome, if you get thirsty while here, let me know, I have a Private Rum stash.


----------



## SenecaWolf

DCTooTall said:


> Not sure if it's the melting in the heat...
> 
> ..or just the recovery from the holiday partying.



THIS!!!   

I never realized how a midweek 4th of July translates into MANY days of celebrations and picnics.   Add in the heat (we hit 90 here and thats SO not typical of this area)  and the beach bars just down the road...my poor liver has been punished severly.  I didn't even go out last night and I still don't quite feel right LOL.


----------



## Andrew015

Hey gang!   

It's been a long while, for which I apologize.   Sometimes, life just gets busy and priorities change.   But I am looking forward to getting back on the DIS on a more regular basis.   I'm glad to see the regular "crew" is still in tact!  

In my few month absence, I've taken on some new responsibilities at work, done some traveling (as a result of said new responsbilities), purchased a new house (closing mid-August), and booked my first Disney Vacation Club trip     I'm taking my parents and my brother for 10 days at the Wilderness Lodge Villas in May 2013.    We're going to be meeting my cousin and his wife + 3 kids, who will be staying in the main lodge.      

So that's the abbreviated version    How's everyone doing, and what's new with the group?


----------



## stasijane

I cant answer very much of that, other then to say Hi! welcome.... back I guess. The only thing that I personally know of that you missed would be my arrivial  Although not everyone finds that as important as I do.


----------



## Andrew015

Well pleasure to meet you!  Tell me a little about yourself.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Congrats Andrew!  How exciting to finally have your first DVC trip booked.  10 days at the Wilderness Lodge Villas sounds awesome.  But really I'd take 10 days at any Disney resort.


----------



## Andrew015

Hey stranger!  I agree, 10 days anywhere at Disney is a great thing!   How have you been?   Long time no talk!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Andrew015 said:


> Hey stranger!  I agree, 10 days anywhere at Disney is a great thing!   How have you been?   Long time no talk!



I've been good.   Went to Disney World in April (right after Easter) and stayed at the Boardwalk for a week which was AMAZING!!!  We had a BW view so that was really cool.  Now I'm teaching summer school and looking forward to going to Boston for a couple days later this summer.   Sounds like you've been busy lately too!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Just checking in to say that it finally rained in Indiana today, which was very welcome!  It cooled things off enough for me to get out for a run tonight, for the first time in a *very* long time.  It got me thinking, my November trip just happens to coincide with the Wine and Dine Half....I might have to seriously consider doing that.  Right now the race is 82% full and I am a long way from 13.1 miles, but it is an intriguing idea, especially since I wasn't able to do the Princess back in February like I had wanted to....My kids will be there, but since it is a night race I can leave my oldest in charge with some food and electronic baby-sitters in the room with no worries....Any thoughts?


----------



## beachphotog

DIS_MERI said:


> Just checking in to say that it finally rained in Indiana today, which was very welcome!  It cooled things off enough for me to get out for a run tonight, for the first time in a *very* long time.  It got me thinking, my November trip just happens to coincide with the Wine and Dine Half....I might have to seriously consider doing that.  Right now the race is 82% full and I am a long way from 13.1 miles, but it is an intriguing idea, especially since I wasn't able to do the Princess back in February like I had wanted to....My kids will be there, but since it is a night race I can leave my oldest in charge with some food and electronic baby-sitters in the room with no worries....Any thoughts?



I have no opinion to offer on the race other than, you should totally do it! You have plenty of time to train and get in your qualifying runs.
Also, it sounds like we'll be there at the same time.  I'm there 11/9-11/13, what are your dates?


----------



## beachphotog

I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend! Mine was low key, trying to stay cool... I did spend the afternoon at the pool without sunscreen you would think that at almost 30 (for the 3rd time...  next sunday) I would learn... Guess not.


----------



## NJDiva

Andrew015 said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> It's been a long while, for which I apologize.   Sometimes, life just gets busy and priorities change.   But I am looking forward to getting back on the DIS on a more regular basis.   I'm glad to see the regular "crew" is still in tact!
> 
> In my few month absence, I've taken on some new responsibilities at work, done some traveling (as a result of said new responsbilities), purchased a new house (closing mid-August), and booked my first Disney Vacation Club trip     I'm taking my parents and my brother for 10 days at the Wilderness Lodge Villas in May 2013.    We're going to be meeting my cousin and his wife + 3 kids, who will be staying in the main lodge.
> 
> So that's the abbreviated version    How's everyone doing, and what's new with the group?



well hey sunshine!!! we missed you! so awesome about the house..where is the house located? so you are gonna be in WDW in May, what are your dates? I'm down there the first week of May for my birthday (of course staying in the Princess rooms in POR).
how is work going for you...new responsibilities...that equals more money and less time to yourself...


----------



## DIS_MERI

beachphotog said:


> I have no opinion to offer on the race other than, you should totally do it! You have plenty of time to train and get in your qualifying runs.
> Also, it sounds like we'll be there at the same time.  I'm there 11/9-11/13, what are your dates?



My biggest worry with the race itself (other than the 13.1 miles lol) is that it is a night race and I'd always done morning runs before.  But, I went out this evening without issue, so I'm not as concerned.  I'll have a little time before I *have* to make a decision, so I can try out evening running some more.

As for our dates, we will be there 11/7-11/13, so we will be there at the same time   It's a great time to combine food and wine with christmas decorations, and as a bonus it is 2 weeks before my girls' birthdays


----------



## ahoff

Do the race!  Running at night is pretty cool, especially through Disney.

I had a great week, saw Phish twice, toured some caverns, ran an 8K this morning and spent the rest of the day at the beach.  The water was great, nice way to cool off.  Sure had been hot here.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## superdisneydork

Hey all, new guy here!

So, is this just a thread for us awesome solo-ers (to be) to hang around, chat and plan interesting get togethers? Cause I'd love that  
Is there a newbie guy, should I stand up and say my name, occupation and blood type? ;-)

I'm in the beginning stages of planning a solo visit in mid-September, I'm looking forward to the experience, but I'd be a bit less apprehensive if I made some friends before or during the trip!


----------



## Andrew015

wdwgirl03 said:


> I've been good.   Went to Disney World in April (right after Easter) and stayed at the Boardwalk for a week which was AMAZING!!!  We had a BW view so that was really cool.  Now I'm teaching summer school and looking forward to going to Boston for a couple days later this summer.   Sounds like you've been busy lately too!



Awesome!   I recall reading a thread of yours telling us about your then planned trip for April.   Sounds like it was a great time!  BWV was my second choice for home resort.   I'm actually contemplating adding on some additional points at BWV in the near future.   Once I get settled into the house, that may be something that I look at a little more seriously next year.   

I've been quite busy, but things will hopefully be settling down for the duration of the summer.  

Boston sounds like a really good time.   Are you visiting friends or family, or just sight seeing?   Hope that you enjoy it either way!


----------



## Andrew015

NJDiva said:


> well hey sunshine!!! we missed you! so awesome about the house..where is the house located? so you are gonna be in WDW in May, what are your dates? I'm down there the first week of May for my birthday (of course staying in the Princess rooms in POR).
> how is work going for you...new responsibilities...that equals more money and less time to yourself...



Hey Diva!  Good to hear from you!    The house is located in the subarbs of Cleveland.   I'm right on Lake Erie, which is important to me because I'm into the boating thing and need to be close to the water.    

I'll be down first week of May as well (beginning on the 3rd for 10 days).  If I can break away from the family for an evening, maybe we can grab a bite to eat or a beer!   Keep me posted.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Andrew015 said:


> Awesome!   I recall reading a thread of yours telling us about your then planned trip for April.   Sounds like it was a great time!  BWV was my second choice for home resort.   I'm actually contemplating adding on some additional points at BWV in the near future.   Once I get settled into the house, that may be something that I look at a little more seriously next year.
> 
> I've been quite busy, but things will hopefully be settling down for the duration of the summer.
> 
> Boston sounds like a really good time.   Are you visiting friends or family, or just sight seeing?   Hope that you enjoy it either way!



Yes, it was definitely a great trip.  I am still working on that trip report.   I am glad I finally got to check the BWV off my list of DVC resorts (I want to try BLT on my next trip though that may be a tough one to get).  My dad and I also did the Keys to the Kingdom tour which we both loved.  I would recommend that to anyone-I had so much fun I didn't want it to end.

We're just planning on doing some sightseeing in Boston-some of the historical stuff and hopefully a Red Sox game.  I've never been there before so it should be fun!


----------



## TampaRobert

DIS_MERI said:


> Just checking in to say that it finally rained in Indiana today, which was very welcome!  It cooled things off enough for me to get out for a run tonight, for the first time in a *very* long time.  It got me thinking, my November trip just happens to coincide with the Wine and Dine Half....I might have to seriously consider doing that.  Right now the race is 82% full and I am a long way from 13.1 miles, but it is an intriguing idea, especially since I wasn't able to do the Princess back in February like I had wanted to....My kids will be there, but since it is a night race I can leave my oldest in charge with some food and electronic baby-sitters in the room with no worries....Any thoughts?



Go for it! You only regret the things you didn't do. I haven't signed up for it yet, but I'm going to. Don't worry about being a long way from 13.1 miles. Alternate walking and running and you'll do great. There's so many people that stop and wait in line for pictures with the characters during the race, that I think the 16 minute/mile must be pretty hard not to be able to do. When I walk during a cool down, my GPS watch says I'm walking a 3.1 mph pace...a 16 minute mile is 3.75 mph....so if you can walk a little faster than me, you're good!!


----------



## NJDiva

Andrew015 said:


> Hey Diva!  Good to hear from you!    The house is located in the subarbs of Cleveland.   I'm right on Lake Erie, which is important to me because I'm into the boating thing and need to be close to the water.
> 
> I'll be down first week of May as well (beginning on the 3rd for 10 days).  If I can break away from the family for an evening, maybe we can grab a bite to eat or a beer!   Keep me posted.



sweet!! does that mean you're coming back to the states??
I am so up for meeting up while you're down there. I'm sure your parents will want to take a night to relax.


----------



## beachphotog

*begin soapbox rant* I know I can be catty, but I'm not a b(word you can't say here) unless you push me. There is no reason to strut into the gym like you own the place, be rude to those of us who are there all the time, and not take direction from the coach. 
3 minutes in the ring, I will knock you out.

I'm really not all the tough, just don't push me... *climbing off soapbox.*

Phew, I feel better now.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

You ok there beachphotog?


----------



## PlutoPatrol

beachphotog said:


> *begin soapbox rant* I know I can be catty, but I'm not a b(word you can't say here) unless you push me. There is no reason to strut into the gym like you own the place, be rude to those of us who are there all the time, and not take direction from the coach.
> 3 minutes in the ring, I will knock you out.
> 
> I'm really not all the tough, just don't push me... *climbing off soapbox.*
> 
> Phew, I feel better now.



Wow what did I miss? LOL


----------



## beachphotog

I encountered a very rude person at the gym tonight. Rude to the coach, who's this 62 yr old ex-boxer, and wouldn't talk to any of us except to snap that she was there to learn from the coach... Not me, even though I have been Going there for 7 months... But, what do I know?

I just needed to go on a little rant about rude people... No need for it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Been a long weekend.  sorry i haven't been around.   now lets try and do some catching up...




MICKEY88 said:


> Welcome, if you get thirsty while here, let me know, I have a Private Rum stash.



  Did the  just offer to share his rum??!




Andrew015 said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> It's been a long while, for which I apologize.   Sometimes, life just gets busy and priorities change.   But I am looking forward to getting back on the DIS on a more regular basis.   I'm glad to see the regular "crew" is still in tact!
> 
> In my few month absence, I've taken on some new responsibilities at work, done some traveling (as a result of said new responsbilities), purchased a new house (closing mid-August), and booked my first Disney Vacation Club trip     I'm taking my parents and my brother for 10 days at the Wilderness Lodge Villas in May 2013.    We're going to be meeting my cousin and his wife + 3 kids, who will be staying in the main lodge.
> 
> So that's the abbreviated version    How's everyone doing, and what's new with the group?



 back!   I'm sure others can give you their updates,   but group wise,   lots of cool new people joining us...and a Hershey park meet planned in a couple weeks followed by the big WDW meet planned for Oct 13th.  details for both are on the first post.




stasijane said:


> I cant answer very much of that, other then to say Hi! welcome.... back I guess. The only thing that I personally know of that you missed would be my arrivial  Although not everyone finds that as important as I do.



  What are you talking about?   It's always important when a new  joins the group!  



DIS_MERI said:


> Just checking in to say that it finally rained in Indiana today, which was very welcome!  It cooled things off enough for me to get out for a run tonight, for the first time in a *very* long time.  It got me thinking, my November trip just happens to coincide with the Wine and Dine Half....I might have to seriously consider doing that.  Right now the race is 82% full and I am a long way from 13.1 miles, but it is an intriguing idea, especially since I wasn't able to do the Princess back in February like I had wanted to....My kids will be there, but since it is a night race I can leave my oldest in charge with some food and electronic baby-sitters in the room with no worries....Any thoughts?



Do EET!!  



beachphotog said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend! Mine was low key, trying to stay cool... I did spend the afternoon at the pool without sunscreen you would think that at almost 30 (for the 3rd time...  next sunday) I would learn... Guess not.



  I had a sunburn so bad last year where the only part of me that didn't look like a lobster was where my suit was.

falling asleep at an evening pool party/bonfire and then spending the next day  in the pool was not the brightest move i ever made.  



superdisneydork said:


> Hey all, new guy here!
> 
> So, is this just a thread for us awesome solo-ers (to be) to hang around, chat and plan interesting get togethers? Cause I'd love that
> Is there a newbie guy, should I stand up and say my name, occupation and blood type? ;-)
> 
> I'm in the beginning stages of planning a solo visit in mid-September, I'm looking forward to the experience, but I'd be a bit less apprehensive if I made some friends before or during the trip!



 to the group.   As the thread title says,  we are just a bunch of social singles.....plus a few ex-singles.  




beachphotog said:


> *begin soapbox rant* I know I can be catty, but I'm not a b(word you can't say here) unless you push me. There is no reason to strut into the gym like you own the place, be rude to those of us who are there all the time, and not take direction from the coach.
> 3 minutes in the ring, I will knock you out.
> 
> I'm really not all the tough, just don't push me... *climbing off soapbox.*
> 
> Phew, I feel better now.



"I pick things up and put them down."


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Did the  just offer to share his rum??!



Hmm that could only mean one of two things,
 either he was talking to a very pretty lady,
or he had too much Rum to drink. 
 since we know that the Pyrate doesn't believe there is such a thing as TOO MUCH RUM,
that leaves us to conclude that he must have been talking to a very pretty Lady.


----------



## DIS_MERI

For anyone else looking at the Wine and Dine half marathon, it jumped today from 82% full to 86% full, so it looks like it could fill up pretty quick!


And, it is now possible that I won't be there during that time....my girlfriend and her hubby (and their 5 kids) might be able to make their first trip to Disney since they were a family of 4....but they want us to come and can't make it the same week we are currently booked for.  And, my boyfriend and his 2 kids can't be there then, either.  But, they might be able to come a couple of weeks earlier (but still not during the SSC meet  ).  So, plans in flux again, yay me, lol.  If we all go together it will totally change my touring style....they seem to think vacations should be relaxing and not involve things like rope drop....


----------



## magnyseb

I'm currently in Orlando for 2 weeks, from France. Would love to meet people to have a chat and share a few rides.
A bientot!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses!!  You know I gotta make my bimonthly presence! LOL Things are cool with me and the little . They haven't kicked me out of my new house yet, so I guess that means giving me the loan wasn't a fluke. Now, I just gotta learn how to do all the crap around there that Im being forced to do now... change lightbulbs, water grass, paint, fix stuff... its too much! LOL.

I can't wait to see you all in October! I see you are doing your Hershey day next weekend and I wish I could go, but Im packed with my "fun" parties next weekend so I wouldn't be able to meet up with you.  You actually crossed my mind a couple of weeks ago, I took the little one to Dutch Wonderland and we did the whole Amish thing. Went to Hershey world, it was a cool weekend, but as we spent the day at Dutch Wonderland, I was trying to picture you all on these rides... jeez, my stomach was doing flips after 3 or 4 of them. They all go in a circle! My daugther loved it though...

Im sure I missed it probably 100 pages ago, but did you all want to do one of my parties while we are down there?? If so, just ladies or a "Jack and Jill" style... I think it would be super fun.  

If anyone will be at WDW last week of August, I will be there... then October, then 2nd week of December.  Smooches!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey everyone, just thought I would post an update.  So good to see oldtimers coming back and newbies coming on board.  Welcome to all (sorry DC, I know I have been lack in my welcoming duties).  I will be at the October meet.  A few of you I am meeting during August.  Life is great.  I have the most awesome life here in Clearwater, FL.  I have great friends in the Orlando Area and I am just happy. Its awesome.  

Enjoy hanging out here even if you can't make the meets.  The regulars are really great people.  I have met many of them and can only say, love you all and welcome newbies.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses!!  You know I gotta make my bimonthly presence! LOL Things are cool with me and the little . They haven't kicked me out of my new house yet, so I guess that means giving me the loan wasn't a fluke. Now, I just gotta learn how to do all the crap around there that Im being forced to do now... change lightbulbs, water grass, paint, fix stuff... its too much! LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to see you all in October! I see you are doing your Hershey day next weekend and I wish I could go, but Im packed with my "fun" parties next weekend so I wouldn't be able to meet up with you.  You actually crossed my mind a couple of weeks ago, I took the little one to Dutch Wonderland and we did the whole Amish thing. Went to Hershey world, it was a cool weekend, but as we spent the day at Dutch Wonderland, I was trying to picture you all on these rides... jeez, my stomach was doing flips after 3 or 4 of them. They all go in a circle! My daugther loved it though...
> 
> Im sure I missed it probably 100 pages ago, but did you all want to do one of my parties while we are down there?? If so, just ladies or a "Jack and Jill" style... I think it would be super fun.
> 
> If anyone will be at WDW last week of August, I will be there... then October, then 2nd week of December.  Smooches!



Awesome, girlie. . .glad you are still kicking and planning on doing October.  Can't wait to see you.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Awesome, girlie. . .glad you are still kicking and planning on doing October.  Can't wait to see you.



Hey mamacita!!  You going to be around end of August? I will be in the big "O" for a few days... would love to catch up.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im sure I missed it probably 100 pages ago, but did you all want to do one of my parties while we are down there?? If so, just ladies or a "Jack and Jill" style... I think it would be super fun.
> 
> If anyone will be at WDW last week of August, I will be there... then October, then 2nd week of December.  Smooches!





 back!  Glad to hear you are surviving.   I think we can let you slide on not doing Hershey since you'll be...um....preoccupied. 

 As for the Party....  I'm up for it.  I don't see why we couldn't do one while down there.    As for the Just Ladies or "Jack and Jill" style....   Obviously the only way I could join in would be the "Jack and Jill" style....  but I think I'll let the rest of the group decide.  Some Ladies/attendees may not feel real comfortable with our presence.... and I'm also not sure if any other guys would be interested in attending (In which case being the only guy could be hazardous to my health.    )

Tara.... You're the official planner.  Thoughts?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall;45461841(In which case being the only guy could be hazardous to my health.  ;)  )
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1st time you've ever voiced concern about being the only guy.
> i thought you were used to being the HArem MAster..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1st time you've ever voiced concern about being the only guy.
> i thought you were used to being the HArem MAster..



In normal situations,   not that difficult a situation.   Lala's "party" however could be an entirely different situation that could make it much more difficult to predict.


----------



## DCTooTall

FYI People...


  Sorry for the Delay,   but I just sent out a PM with meet up details and my cell # for the Hershey meet to everyone who indicated they either plan to attend,  or might be able to make it.    If you are interested in joining us at the Hershey Meet on 7/21 (week from Saturday),  and didn't get the PM,    please feel free to let me know and I'll be happy to add you to the list and make sure you get a copy.


----------



## SenecaWolf

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses!!  You know I gotta make my bimonthly presence! LOL Things are cool with me and the little . They haven't kicked me out of my new house yet, so I guess that means giving me the loan wasn't a fluke. Now, I just gotta learn how to do all the crap around there that Im being forced to do now... change lightbulbs, water grass, paint, fix stuff... its too much! LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to see you all in October! I see you are doing your Hershey day next weekend and I wish I could go, but Im packed with my "fun" parties next weekend so I wouldn't be able to meet up with you.  You actually crossed my mind a couple of weeks ago, I took the little one to Dutch Wonderland and we did the whole Amish thing. Went to Hershey world, it was a cool weekend, but as we spent the day at Dutch Wonderland, I was trying to picture you all on these rides... jeez, my stomach was doing flips after 3 or 4 of them. They all go in a circle! My daugther loved it though...
> 
> Im sure I missed it probably 100 pages ago, but did you all want to do one of my parties while we are down there?? If so, just ladies or a "Jack and Jill" style... I think it would be super fun.
> 
> If anyone will be at WDW last week of August, I will be there... then October, then 2nd week of December.  Smooches!



I'm gonna be there the last week of August


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> In normal situations,   not that difficult a situation.   Lala's "party" however could be an entirely different situation that could make it much more difficult to predict.



it is your obligated duty to represent the PA Men


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> FYI People...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Delay,   but I just sent out a PM with meet up details and my cell # for the Hershey meet to everyone who indicated they either plan to attend,  or might be able to make it.    If you are interested in joining us at the Hershey Meet on 7/21 (week from Saturday),  and didn't get the PM,    please feel free to let me know and I'll be happy to add you to the list and make sure you get a copy.



there is a singles disney group on facebook, should I share the info there to see if anyone would like to join us


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it is your obligated duty to represent the PA Men



Yes Sir!



MICKEY88 said:


> there is a singles disney group on facebook, should I share the info there to see if anyone would like to join us



 I don't have any problems with it.


 Also,  Anybody want to get together for Drinks Friday night before Hershey on Saturday?


----------



## Daddee

Toss me into the maybe pile. 95% sure I'll be there. I haven't done a park with out my kid in 11.5 years.


----------



## DCTooTall

Daddee said:


> Toss me into the maybe pile. 95% sure I'll be there. I haven't done a park with out my kid in 11.5 years.



For which meet?  Hershey Park?  or the big October Meet at WDW?


----------



## Daddee

DCTooTall said:


> For which meet?  Hershey Park?  or the big October Meet at WDW?




Im sorry.. Hershey

But if someone want to treat me to WDW in OCT Im all for it too!
I can even offer luggage carrying and possibly pillow fluffing services. 
Foot massages for the fairer sex are extra!


----------



## ctnurse

Hi guys!  I just returned from Europe last night. Had a fantastic time, managed to squeeze in the historic sites while going from one outdoor cafe to another, trying the local beer and wine. I am also in love with the food, had some of the best meals in my life.  The food is so fresh, we were able to take a cooking class with a French chef.   It truly was an amazing trip, one of the best weeks of my life.   I can't wait to go back.  


It's nice to see that the thread has been a bit busy!  What does everyone have planned for the weekend.  I have an important date with an 8 year old.  As nice as FaceTime is, it doesn't replace being in the same spot.  DS and I have something planned for tomorrow night. I hope everyone is staying cool!


----------



## DCTooTall

Daddee said:


> Im sorry.. Hershey
> 
> But if someone want to treat me to WDW in OCT Im all for it too!
> I can even offer luggage carrying and possibly pillow fluffing services.
> Foot massages for the fairer sex are extra!



LOL... I'll add you to the list and shoot you the message I sent to everyone with info.




ctnurse said:


> Hi guys!  I just returned from Europe last night. Had a fantastic time, managed to squeeze in the historic sites while going from one outdoor cafe to another, trying the local beer and wine. I am also in love with the food, had some of the best meals in my life.  The food is so fresh, we were able to take a cooking class with a French chef.   It truly was an amazing trip, one of the best weeks of my life.   I can't wait to go back.
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that the thread has been a bit busy!  What does everyone have planned for the weekend.  I have an important date with an 8 year old.  As nice as FaceTime is, it doesn't replace being in the same spot.  DS and I have something planned for tomorrow night. I hope everyone is staying cool!



 But....

Did you Drink around the world?


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> LOL... I'll add you to the list and shoot you the message I sent to everyone with info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> Did you Drink around the world?



Not quite, I did manage to enjoy drinks in two countries,  but I was thinking that I should get a world map and put flags on  the countries that I have enjoyed an adult beverage.  I had a Blue Moon at the Olive Garden, does that count as Italy?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Not quite, I did manage to enjoy drinks in two countries,  but I was thinking that I should get a world map and put flags on  the countries that I have enjoyed an adult beverage.  I had a Blue Moon at the Olive Garden, does that count as Italy?



Think you'd have better luck saying you had a drink at the Italy Pavilion at Disney.   At least it's more authentic.


----------



## ortholablady

ctnurse said:


> Hi guys!  I just returned from Europe last night. Had a fantastic time, managed to squeeze in the historic sites while going from one outdoor cafe to another, trying the local beer and wine. I am also in love with the food, had some of the best meals in my life.  The food is so fresh, we were able to take a cooking class with a French chef.   It truly was an amazing trip, one of the best weeks of my life.   I can't wait to go back.
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that the thread has been a bit busy!  What does everyone have planned for the weekend.  I have an important date with an 8 year old.  As nice as FaceTime is, it doesn't replace being in the same spot.  DS and I have something planned for tomorrow night. I hope everyone is staying cool!



Sounds like a great time!  I really do need to get a passport and get out of the country one of these days.  

Tomorrow night taking an ex coworker out with another friend from work for Mexican for her Birthday.  The rest of the weekend lots of walking in the morning and then relaxing in the pool.  
Have a great time with your son. My DS 19 was home for 2 months and is now back in Boston to work for 6 months before back to classes in Jan.  It's very quiet around here!  I may take a trip to Boston in the fall to visit.  Thankfully it's only a 3 hour drive.
Where in CT are you?  I'm under a half hour to Danbury.


----------



## flick

DCTooTall said:


> For which meet?  Hershey Park?  or the big October Meet at WDW?



Hi,

I am new to this board. When is the big meet at WDW? I am newly single and would love to meet up with everyone. I am a CM for the cruise line and I live 15 minutes from the parks.


----------



## MICKEY88

flick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this board. When is the big meet at WDW? I am newly single and would love to meet up with everyone. I am a CM for the cruise line and I live 15 minutes from the parks.



welcome, pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink, the info on the WDW meet is on the first post of this thread


----------



## DCTooTall

flick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this board. When is the big meet at WDW? I am newly single and would love to meet up with everyone. I am a CM for the cruise line and I live 15 minutes from the parks.



As the resident  mentioned,   the details (as they stand) are currently on the first post.  I try to keep it updated as we have more information available.

Also...   to the SSC!   Pull up a chair, pour yourself a drink,  and feel free to join in all the fun around here!  Don't be shy,  we love meeting new people here.


----------



## beachphotog

My weekend got started tonight! Pre-birthday beer and wings with my gym friends, treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow, and making everyone I come in contact with sing Happy Birthday to me.  but no  I hate them...


----------



## SenecaWolf

beachphotog said:


> My weekend got started tonight! Pre-birthday beer and wings with my gym friends, treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow, and making everyone I come in contact with sing Happy Birthday to me.  but no  I hate them...



Happy Birthday!  

My birthday is next Thursday but I'm gonna start celebrating tomorrow .


----------



## beachphotog

SenecaWolf said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> My birthday is next Thursday but I'm gonna start celebrating tomorrow .



Thanks! ok, so it's not actually till Sunday, but I can pre game for 3 days, right?

Happy early birthday! I love spreading out the celebrations!


----------



## SenecaWolf

Pre-game, post-game, its all good!


----------



## goldstar97

Hello all . I'm a first-timer on this thread. Any meet ups in SoCal or at DLR?


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Think you'd have better luck saying you had a drink at the Italy Pavilion at Disney.   At least it's more authentic.



Fair, I have had drinks at most of the countries in WS.  I can't wait to try it again in August and then for the SSC meet in October.



ortholablady said:


> Sounds like a great time!  I really do need to get a passport and get out of the country one of these days.
> 
> Tomorrow night taking an ex coworker out with another friend from work for Mexican for her Birthday.  The rest of the weekend lots of walking in the morning and then relaxing in the pool.
> Have a great time with your son. My DS 19 was home for 2 months and is now back in Boston to work for 6 months before back to classes in Jan.  It's very quiet around here!  I may take a trip to Boston in the fall to visit.  Thankfully it's only a 3 hour drive.
> Where in CT are you?  I'm under a half hour to Danbury.



It's important to have a passport, since you never know when you could get an invite to leave the country and have an experience of a lifetime.  

Have fun tonight, Mexican always is yummy.  The rest of your weekend sounds fun too, we might hit the beach tomorrow.  

Danbury is about 1 and 1/2 hr from me, I am at the other end of the state, much closer to Rhode Island than New York.  




beachphotog said:


> My weekend got started tonight! Pre-birthday beer and wings with my gym friends, treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow, and making everyone I come in contact with sing Happy Birthday to me.  but no  I hate them...



Happy Birthday!  Have a great birthday weekend!



SenecaWolf said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> My birthday is next Thursday but I'm gonna start celebrating tomorrow .



Happy Birthday!  I find nothing wrong with starting the celebrating a bit early!  I always celebrate for an entire week when it is my birthday!

I actually was able to crash and join a surprise birthday when I was in Europe!  It was a lot of fun, the only problem was I didn't bring a gift.  

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my friends. Posting to you all from high in the friendly skies. On my way to San Antonio to see my son. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ortholablady

beachphotog said:


> My weekend got started tonight! Pre-birthday beer and wings with my gym friends, treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow, and making everyone I come in contact with sing Happy Birthday to me.  but no  I hate them...



Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your your long birthday weekend!  My birthday falls on a Thursday this year.  I may have to start celebrating Thursday and continue till Sunday.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my friends. Posting to you all from high in the friendly skies. On my way to San Antonio to see my son. Hope everyone has a great weekend.



have a safe trip


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> back!  Glad to hear you are surviving.   I think we can let you slide on not doing Hershey since you'll be...um....preoccupied.
> 
> As for the Party....  I'm up for it.  I don't see why we couldn't do one while down there.    As for the Just Ladies or "Jack and Jill" style....   Obviously the only way I could join in would be the "Jack and Jill" style....  but I think I'll let the rest of the group decide.  Some Ladies/attendees may not feel real comfortable with our presence.... and I'm also not sure if any other guys would be interested in attending (In which case being the only guy could be hazardous to my health.    )
> 
> Tara.... You're the official planner.  Thoughts?



hehehe... yes, it will be a bit odd with just one XY there unless you will enjoy seeing the "boys" also...   otherwise, we can just a little ladies thing if everyone says yes. Either way is fine, just want to know if I should bring my goodies or not. 



SenecaWolf said:


> I'm gonna be there the last week of August




Woohoo... maybe we can meet up! I will have DD with me so if your children are with you maybe we can share a ride or two.



MICKEY88 said:


> it is your obligated duty to represent the PA Men



hahahaha!!! I don't want him to blush..however, we could have a really fun game with trying to pry him out of the body tape. 



ctnurse said:


> Hi guys!  I just returned from Europe last night. Had a fantastic time, managed to squeeze in the historic sites while going from one outdoor cafe to another, trying the local beer and wine. I am also in love with the food, had some of the best meals in my life.  The food is so fresh, we were able to take a cooking class with a French chef.   It truly was an amazing trip, one of the best weeks of my life.   I can't wait to go back.
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that the thread has been a bit busy!  What does everyone have planned for the weekend.  I have an important date with an 8 year old.  As nice as FaceTime is, it doesn't replace being in the same spot.  DS and I have something planned for tomorrow night. I hope everyone is staying cool!



Hey hon...wow that sounds like a fabulous trip!  This is my only weekend off for the month and DD is with her Dad, so I will be getting myself into as much trouble as I can in these next two days...


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Can't wait for the weekend to start here in another hour and a half!!!  I am then off to Baltimore for the Orioles game tonight.  Tomorrow it is off to Branchburg NJ for a hockey jersey sale (I am addicted...LOL) and then Sunday it is back to Baltimore for the afternoon game against the Tigers...Super excited because I get to do this all with my DBFF!!! (she is actually dragging me to the baseball games...LOL)


----------



## wdwgirl03

1Grumpy9 said:


> Can't wait for the weekend to start here in another hour and a half!!!  I am then off to Baltimore for the Orioles game tonight.  Tomorrow it is off to Branchburg NJ for a hockey jersey sale (I am addicted...LOL) and then Sunday it is back to Baltimore for the afternoon game against the Tigers...Super excited because I get to do this all with my DBFF!!! (she is actually dragging me to the baseball games...LOL)



Have fun at the games...I am going to the Brewers game on Sunday.


----------



## DCTooTall

goldstar97 said:


> Hello all . I'm a first-timer on this thread. Any meet ups in SoCal or at DLR?



 to the group!   We always love having new people join in the fun here,  so go ahead, grab a stool,  and order up a drink.  

 I know we were planning on doing a DLR regional meet,  but the person who was going to organize it ended up having to leave the area due to his job situation....  so nothing is currently planned.  I think we have a couple west-coast'ers around here though,  so I'm sure something could be put together if someone wants to take the lead in getting it planned.



ctnurse said:


> Fair, I have had drinks at most of the countries in WS.  I can't wait to try it again in August and then for the SSC meet in October.



 Just to give you fair warning....  Attempting to Drink Around the World during Food and Wine is DANGEROUS!

  (And even more expensive than normal)



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my friends. Posting to you all from high in the friendly skies. On my way to San Antonio to see my son. Hope everyone has a great weekend.



 "If You had Wings!  If You had Wings....."





LaLalovesWDW said:


> hehehe... yes, it will be a bit odd with just one XY there unless you will enjoy seeing the "boys" also...   otherwise, we can just a little ladies thing if everyone says yes. Either way is fine, just want to know if I should bring my goodies or not.



  Sooooo....

  Ladies?   Should Lala bring the goodies for a fun little party during the meet?


And any Gents interested in going as well?



LaLalovesWDW said:


> hahahaha!!! I don't want him to blush..however, we could have a really fun game with trying to pry him out of the body tape.





  That sounds like it could be fun.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> have a safe trip



So far having a blast. Thankfully Ai don't have to navigate San Antonio. Thank you


----------



## SimbaChris

Long time lurker bit the bullet and just wanted to say Hi. 

Just returned from the world yesterday and kinda bummed but October will be here soon. 

So, with that said.  Good to meet you all.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And any Gents interested in going as well?
> 
> That sounds like it could be fun.....



I'd love to go, but I will be in PA,,, oh never mind yu said gents..


----------



## SenecaWolf

Hope everyone has a safe and fun filled weekend, I am off to start my b-day week celebration.  

The liver is evil and it must be punished!!


----------



## DefLepard

SenecaWolf said:


> The liver is evil and it must be punished!!


 





 Happy B-Day "week"


----------



## katt789

Hi friends!! I figured I would drop in here and say hello and that Id love to be involved with any meets for singles! Seems like a fun time!


----------



## MICKEY88

katt789 said:


> Hi friends!! I figured I would drop in here and say hello and that Id love to be involved with any meets for singles! Seems like a fun time!



welcome, you will find this is a friendly crazy group...
meets that are planned at this point in time are listed on the first post of this thread


----------



## DCTooTall

Only a couple more days until the Hershey Meet!    This should be interesting.  



SimbaChris said:


> Long time lurker bit the bullet and just wanted to say Hi.
> 
> Just returned from the world yesterday and kinda bummed but October will be here soon.
> 
> So, with that said.  Good to meet you all.



 to the SSC!   It's always fun getting new people to join us,   so feel free to grab yourself a drink and jump into the conversations!  



MICKEY88 said:


> I'd love to go, but I will be in PA,,, oh never mind yu said gents..









katt789 said:


> Hi friends!! I figured I would drop in here and say hello and that Id love to be involved with any meets for singles! Seems like a fun time!




 to the group!   We currently have a meet planned for this Saturday at Hershey Park in Hershey, PA....  and then the big meet at WDW around Oct 13th.  If you think you'll be interesting in joining either one,  just let us know and we'll make sure you have the latest info.  

In the meantime,   pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,  and make yourself at home.


----------



## valree

DIS_MERI said:


> Just checking in to say that it finally rained in Indiana today, which was very welcome!  It cooled things off enough for me to get out for a run tonight, for the first time in a *very* long time.  It got me thinking, my November trip just happens to coincide with the Wine and Dine Half....I might have to seriously consider doing that.  Right now the race is 82% full and I am a long way from 13.1 miles, but it is an intriguing idea, especially since I wasn't able to do the Princess back in February like I had wanted to....My kids will be there, but since it is a night race I can leave my oldest in charge with some food and electronic baby-sitters in the room with no worries....Any thoughts?






beachphotog said:


> Also, it sounds like we'll be there at the same time.  I'm there 11/9-11/13, what are your dates?



I'm planning on being there that same weekend with a group, but I'm considering a 1-2 solo days at the beginning of the trip before everyone gets there.  I'd love to meet other people that are there!


----------



## DCTooTall

BTW,

  did we ever decide if we are doing Drinks Friday night before Saturday's Hershey meet?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> BTW,
> 
> did we ever decide if we are doing Drinks Friday night before Saturday's Hershey meet?



Just plan it and whoever shows up shows up. Lol.

Well I have a fairly promising lead on a job in the Florida panhandle. We'll see where it goes from here but I should know something in the next few weeks. Looks like our bartender might be able to make it in October after all. ;-)


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> BTW,
> 
> did we ever decide if we are doing Drinks Friday night before Saturday's Hershey meet?



I'm in!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I'm in!



Ok.  In that case I'll say it's happening.  the only question is where do we want to do it?

  (I'll also be a bit on the late side since I don't get off work until 8pm)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Ok.  In that case I'll say it's happening.  the only question is where do we want to do it?
> 
> 2.(I'll also be a bit on the late side since I don't get off work until 8pm)



1. oh what a loaded question ??
2. where are people staying
3, anyone want to hit the casino friday night
 4. just drinks or drinks and dinner.. that could help with picking a spot

5  I took Friday off, so if anyone is coming to town early friday and wants to meet up, perhaps get a tour of the most Beautiful capitol building in the USA..??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. oh what a loaded question ??
> 2. where are people staying
> 3, anyone want to hit the casino friday night
> 4. just drinks or drinks and dinner.. that could help with picking a spot
> 
> 5  I took Friday off, so if anyone is coming to town early friday and wants to meet up, perhaps get a tour of the most Beautiful capitol building in the USA..??



1.  It's the only type of question!  
2.  home.  
3. i'm broke... but I could go hang out.
4. I'll defer to others who might want to go
5.  I'll vouch for his tours.  it's pretty awesome.


----------



## MICKEY88

I knoiw it's soon to talk about another meet, but since the idea of a pa ren faire meet has been kicked around I thought I would mention this


PRF August Two for One
 . Tickets valid August 4, 5, 11 or 12. 

one free adult ticket with purchase of one adult ticket, so since tickets are 29.95  it would only cost 15 per person if we did a meet one of those 2 weekends and had an even number of people

I'm probably getting an season ticket so anyone wanting to meet up on any weekend just let me know


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Just plan it and whoever shows up shows up. Lol.
> 
> Well I have a fairly promising lead on a job in the Florida panhandle. We'll see where it goes from here but I should know something in the next few weeks. Looks like our bartender might be able to make it in October after all. ;-)



Good luck with the job, hopefully you can make the October meet.  I'm thinking it will be the social event of the season!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Ok.  In that case I'll say it's happening.  the only question is where do we want to do it?
> 
> (I'll also be a bit on the late side since I don't get off work until 8pm)





MICKEY88 said:


> 1. oh what a loaded question ??
> 2. where are people staying
> 3, anyone want to hit the casino friday night
> 4. just drinks or drinks and dinner.. that could help with picking a spot
> 
> 5  I took Friday off, so if anyone is coming to town early friday and wants to meet up, perhaps get a tour of the most Beautiful capitol building in the USA..??



ok first, I can't even imagine what this weekend will be like since we already have loaded questions coming out!
second, I won't be heading out until late afternoon so I probably won't be in until after 6 although the tour sounds wicked cool!
I do not have a preference as to dinner or dinner and drinks, although I guess I should eat something if I am going to drink.
I'm in the process of making my reservations (yeah sorry I'm a slacker and just came off of vacation)
I should know by the end of the day where I'm staying but I would guess it would be around the Hershey area. I don't care where we go, so if you want to pick a place that is somewhere in the middle for all of us that would be lovely.


----------



## flick

Hi,

Can you add me to the meet in Oct? 

Kim


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok first, I can't even imagine what this weekend will be like since we already have loaded questions coming out!
> second, I won't be heading out until late afternoon so I probably won't be in until after 6 although the tour sounds wicked cool!
> I do not have a preference as to dinner or dinner and drinks, although I guess I should eat something if I am going to drink.
> I'm in the process of making my reservations (yeah sorry I'm a slacker and just came off of vacation)
> I should know by the end of the day where I'm staying but I would guess it would be around the Hershey area. I don't care where we go, so if you want to pick a place that is somewhere in the middle for all of us that would be lovely.





the weekend is going to be Wild, my one ren faire friend has pushed me into full blown Pyrate mode. her birthday party is next weekend and she said she's going to put a warning label on me..LOL
  the tour can happen anytime, preferably before drinks, Capitol Police can be tough sometimes.
is anyone else going to be in town friday ?
we could do the tour, then go for dinner, then drinks, Harrisburg would be a good mid point with Hershey and York for the Prince.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok first, I can't even imagine what this weekend will be like since we already have loaded questions coming out!
> second, I won't be heading out until late afternoon so I probably won't be in until after 6 although the tour sounds wicked cool!
> I do not have a preference as to dinner or dinner and drinks, although I guess I should eat something if I am going to drink.
> I'm in the process of making my reservations (yeah sorry I'm a slacker and just came off of vacation)
> I should know by the end of the day where I'm staying but I would guess it would be around the Hershey area. I don't care where we go, so if you want to pick a place that is somewhere in the middle for all of us that would be lovely.



Let us know where you end up staying.   One suggestion I might have would be the same place TDB and I met up with you last year.   Or we could do downtown Harrisburg and the clubs/bars there (Though that may be a bit crazier on a Friday night).    

Or if others are coming over and want to meet up for drinks,   maybe something closer to Hershey?





flick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you add me to the meet in Oct?
> 
> Kim



 Done.   Look forward to seeing you there!  



MICKEY88 said:


> the weekend is going to be Wild, my one ren faire friend has pushed me into full blown Pyrate mode. her birthday party is next weekend and she said she's going to put a warning label on me..LOL
> the tour can happen anytime, preferably before drinks, Capitol Police can be tough sometimes.
> is anyone else going to be in town friday ?
> we could do the tour, then go for dinner, then drinks, Harrisburg would be a good mid point with Hershey and York for the Prince.




Uh-oh.... This really could get interesting.  

I can definately vouch that the tour of the capital is pretty cool and worth doing if you get the chance.   much better and cooler than the boring official ones.  

I don't mind driving a bit if needed to meet up with people,   so just let me know what's decided and I'll do my best to be there.


Anyone else coming?   I know I sent out the info regarding the Hershey meet,  and I've received 2 confirmations of people NOT going to be able to join us,     but I'm wondering if anyone else is DEFINITELY planning on attending?   (Know we have a couple of Philly area people who were thinking of going,  but I'm assuming they are day-tripping and not worrying about hotels/etc)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Let us know where you end up staying.   One suggestion I might have would be the same place TDB and I met up with you last year.   Or we could do downtown Harrisburg and the clubs/bars there (Though that may be a bit crazier on a Friday night).
> Or if others are coming over and want to meet up for drinks,   maybe something closer to Hershey?
> Uh-oh.... This really could get interesting.
> 
> I can definately vouch that the tour of the capital is pretty cool and worth doing if you get the chance.   much better and cooler than the boring official ones.
> 
> I don't mind driving a bit if needed to meet up with people,   so just let me know what's decided and I'll do my best to be there.
> 
> 
> Anyone else coming?   I know I sent out the info regarding the Hershey meet,  and I've received 2 confirmations of people NOT going to be able to join us,     but I'm wondering if anyone else is DEFINITELY planning on attending?   (Know we have a couple of Philly area people who were thinking of going,  but I'm assuming they are day-tripping and not worrying about hotels/etc)



hershey would be fine, otherwise, I was thinking capitol tour, then dockside willies for dinner and you can join us there for drinks, not as crazy as downtown harrisburg, depending on weather deck overlooking river is kinda cool, since I don't reaally drink much when out, I can be DD for the Diva


----------



## ahoff

Wow, sure is hot here in the north east!  

Looks like I will not be able to get away for the PA meet, have a race on Saturday and on Sunday my workplace is having a bus ride to Coney Island, and I am the chaperone for it.  At least I will be able to get a coaster ride!  The following Friday the job  has a bus trip to Dorney for the day, so will be doing that also.  

October does not look good either, as I will be there two weeks earlier for the TOT race, and probably will not be able to take more time off of work.  Too many things to do and not enough time to do it all.  

Hope everyone is staying cool.  The beach has been great!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

MICKEY88 said:


> hershey would be fine, otherwise, I was thinking capitol tour, then dockside willies for dinner and you can join us there for drinks, not as crazy as downtown harrisburg, depending on weather deck overlooking river is kinda cool, since I don't reaally drink much when out, I can be DD for the Diva



An FYI...Dockside Willies or Dukes along the river might be a little busy on Friday as there is a baseball game on the island.  Wish I could join you all, but as I PM'd DC Too Tall, I have to make a run up to my "summer home" in the mountains to check on it since I haven't been up in a couple of weeks.  I have to get the grass cut and some other things need to be taken care of.


As for PRF...I might have to talk my BFF about going during the BOGO!!!  That might be something we do for a weekend.


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> An FYI...Dockside Willies or Dukes along the river might be a little busy on Friday as there is a baseball game on the island.  Wish I could join you all, but as I PM'd DC Too Tall, I have to make a run up to my "summer home" in the mountains to check on it since I haven't been up in a couple of weeks.  I have to get the grass cut and some other things need to be taken care of.
> 
> 
> As for PRF...I might have to talk my BFF about going during the BOGO!!!  That might be something we do for a weekend.



darn baseball..

a PRF meet could be fun


----------



## superdisneydork

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.   As the thread title says,  we are just a bunch of social singles.....plus a few ex-singles.



Hey there! Sorry for the delay, it's been crazy.

So, I know there's a big get together coming up in October, but my first solo trip is going to be this September. I'm really looking forward to the trip, but I certainly wouldn't turn down a get together with other single social people, especially in their mid-20s like me. Anybody know of anything going on in that regard?

Also, I saw there is a thread for people sharing Illuminations cruises, is there a get together of singles on Illuminations cruises? If not, maybe I will try organizing one...


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I booked hotels for a partial solo trip in August!  So excited!!  I have friends coming for part of the trip, and I'll be meeting up with some local friends, but I'm really excited to have complete freedom in what I want to do!  It will be weird coming back to a hotel room by myself (once my friends have gone home) and not tripping over toys and dirty clothes.   

DS will actually also be at WDW with his other grandparents, and he will probably come hang out at SAB with me a couple times, but other than that, I have no responsibilities.  I'm coming in, heading over to SoG to get an AP voucher (nerdy excited about getting an AP!!), and I'll be ready for a week of me!    I'm thinking I'll finally be paying a visit to the spas that WDW has to offer. 

So, if anyone is around August 11-18, I'll be there and up for whatever.  Definitely feels weird to say that.  I'm such a planner.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I will be in town for business the same time you are at WDW and I will be spending my evenings on property.  Maybe we will run into each other that week.  Enjoy your solo trip.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I booked hotels for a partial solo trip in August!  So excited!!  I have friends coming for part of the trip, and I'll be meeting up with some local friends, but I'm really excited to have complete freedom in what I want to do!  It will be weird coming back to a hotel room by myself (once my friends have gone home) and not tripping over toys and dirty clothes.
> 
> DS will actually also be at WDW with his other grandparents, and he will probably come hang out at SAB with me a couple times, but other than that, I have no responsibilities.  I'm coming in, heading over to SoG to get an AP voucher (nerdy excited about getting an AP!!), and I'll be ready for a week of me!    I'm thinking I'll finally be paying a visit to the spas that WDW has to offer.
> 
> So, if anyone is around August 11-18, I'll be there and up for whatever.  Definitely feels weird to say that.  I'm such a planner.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> hershey would be fine, otherwise, I was thinking capitol tour, then dockside willies for dinner and you can join us there for drinks, not as crazy as downtown harrisburg, depending on weather deck overlooking river is kinda cool, since I don't really drink much when out, I can be DD for the Diva



ok, so here's the million dollar question...actually it's not, it just sounded good.
what happens if it rains?? I know that we are all happy that the temperature has dropped, but it's supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. do we have a plan B for the park? oh and you know there will be a stop into Chocolate World....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, so here's the million dollar question...actually it's not, it just sounded good.
> what happens if it rains?? I know that we are all happy that the temperature has dropped, but it's supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. do we have a plan B for the park? oh and you know there will be a stop into Chocolate World....



only 30% chance for saturday, if it rains, we'll just party in your room, 
The Diva, The Prince, & The Pyrate, now that would be epic, the story would live on forever..


----------



## DCTooTall

superdisneydork said:


> Hey there! Sorry for the delay, it's been crazy.
> 
> So, I know there's a big get together coming up in October, but my first solo trip is going to be this September. I'm really looking forward to the trip, but I certainly wouldn't turn down a get together with other single social people, especially in their mid-20s like me. Anybody know of anything going on in that regard?
> 
> Also, I saw there is a thread for people sharing Illuminations cruises, is there a get together of singles on Illuminations cruises? If not, maybe I will try organizing one...



 I'm not aware of anything going on in September,  or who else will be down there around that time,   but it never hurts to ask.   It might be worth posting a new thread in the Adults and Solo forum to see if anyone else will be in the area around the same time who wants to get together.    I've actually met a few people there in the past from similar threads and just randomly met up and hung out with people who happened to be down there the same time as I was.

As for the Illuminations Cruises....  I did a fireworks cruise a couple years ago and managed to find someone else to share it with me and my friends.   The problem with sharing a fireworks cruise is the intial cost you must pay,  and then finding enough other people who want to go the same night as you who would be willing to share.   If you limit yourself to other singles,  it makes it more difficult since you are are effectively making the potential pool of people to join you a lot smaller.     For my trip a few years ago,  I was planning on me and a friend going,  and then from my general "Anybody want to share" post got another couple who said they'd go,  followed by another Single DISer' who wanted to bring their mom with them.      

Out of those 2 other groups,   one never showed,  and since I had already told everyone the cost based off the split with all that had said they'd be there,   I couldn't asked the other person w/ their mom to pay more so i ended up eating a much larger portion of the cost than I was originally planning.           It was a blast though.


i guess my whole point with all this is that because of the cost, logistics, and limited availability of the cruise,   It'd probably be easier/better to have another meet/gettogether planned with the cruise as an add-on to it,    Than to try and plan the cruise and get people to join in.    make sense?



NJDiva said:


> ok, so here's the million dollar question...actually it's not, it just sounded good.
> what happens if it rains?? I know that we are all happy that the temperature has dropped, but it's supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. do we have a plan B for the park? oh and you know there will be a stop into Chocolate World....



  When I checked yesterday,   it didn't look like rain was really expected on Saturday.  If it does show up,  it likely won't be crazy rain,   so I'm sure we could find enough fun things to do out of the rain between indoor shows, Chocolate World,  etc.       Personally,  I'm not afraid of getting a little wet either if it comes to that.  Are you 



MICKEY88 said:


> only 30% chance for saturday, if it rains, we'll just party in your room,
> The Diva, The Prince, & The Pyrate, now that would be epic, the story would live on forever..




  Oh god help us all!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god help us all!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DisneydaveCT said:


> I will be in town for business the same time you are at WDW and I will be spending my evenings on property.  Maybe we will run into each other that week.  Enjoy your solo trip.



I'd tell you where I'll be, but I have no idea!  And I'm getting to be ok with that.    I'll be taking my laptop and checking the DIS periodically, though.  I'm the tallest girl in my signature pics.  If you happen to spot me, don't hesitate to say hey!


----------



## DCTooTall

Sooooo Looking forward to tomorrow!

Weather is looking like it should be nice (maybe a little rain,  but that won't hurt anyone),  and it's finally cooled down.


Hershey is going to be a blast!

   Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## DCTooTall

HAHA!

http://screen.yahoo.com/theme-park-offers-discount-for-mini-skirts-30033747.html



Poor Mr. Toad....


----------



## goldstar97

LOL...those were some funny ride names!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm just wondering when I'll get to enjoy some of those promotions around here....



....then again.....  Considering some of the outfits I've seen at some themeparks (not just Disney)....    maybe it's a good thing we aren't seeing those promos around here.


----------



## goldstar97

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   We always love having new people join in the fun here,  so go ahead, grab a stool,  and order up a drink.
> 
> I know we were planning on doing a DLR regional meet,  but the person who was going to organize it ended up having to leave the area due to his job situation....  so nothing is currently planned.  I think we have a couple west-coast'ers around here though,  so I'm sure something could be put together if someone wants to take the lead in getting it planned.



Thank you and I'm happy to meet you and everyone else on this forum. Sounds like a real nice crowd. I look forward to hanging out at DLR with anyone who is wanting to go...


----------



## DCTooTall

Getting ready to head out of work to meet the Diva and Pirate for drinks before tomorrow's Hershey meet.

If anyone is local (or semi-local) and wants to join us,  feel free.   We should be there around 9pm until whenever. 

Gilligans Bar and Grill
987 Eisenhower Blvd.
Harrisburg, PA 17111
Tel: 717-939-9575

 I'm a tall guy and am wearing Jeans and a Halloween Horror Nights T-shirt from last year (Black shirt,  Red writing on the front "The house Always Wins" w/ 'cards' for each of last year's houses on the back).


Also,   if you'd like to come to the meet at Hershey Park tomorrow and you didn't get a PM from me with the details and my cell,  feel free to post. I'll be checking this thread and my PM's tonight and tomorrow morning before heading out and will be happy to give you my information so you can meet up with us.   (I'm thinking I'm going to wear my WDW 40'th shirt tomorrow at Hershey).




OH!   Speaking of Halloween Horror Nights,    If anybody wants to go to this year's event during the October Meet,   Let me know.   I'm planning on going both Sunday Oct 7th and Thursday October 11th.    HHN is definately worth checking out if you enjoy Haunted attractions.  (Both Silent Hill and Walking Dead have been announced already as 2 of the houses)


----------



## valree

Have fun tomorrow, Hershey People!  Thought I could swing it, but I won't be able to.  Have a great time!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

DC, if I go down there during the meet. I will be doing HHN. I really don't know when I'm going yet. Depends on how my car is. Gotta get a new one soon. I want to go down for EPCOTs 30th also. So it's a HUGE toss up right now.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> DC, if I go down there during the meet. I will be doing HHN. I really don't know when I'm going yet. Depends on how my car is. Gotta get a new one soon. I want to go down for EPCOTs 30th also. So it's a HUGE toss up right now.



I really kinda wish I could pull off EPCOT's 30th....  if nothing more because This guy is going to be there...

http://horizonsresurrected.com/


----------



## TheBigE

Hiyall,

Back for a moment, have been lurking on the boards keeping up with the activities.  It sounds if everyone summers has been very exciting.  Mine has been busy, but I have enjoyed it all...and had some chances to play tourist a bit in Europe along with checking a few list in the process.   The bucket list seems to get longer by the day. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend at Hershey.   Just to confirm, I am still planning on the WDW meet in October.   I also hope to have a little Soiree on Friday night in my room, so keep that on the agenda. 

Looking forward to October.   I hope everyone has a great weekend.

E


----------



## MICKEY88

HersheyPark update: perfect weather,low crowds, minimal wait time for rides,
Shame more people didn't show, we are having a blast

PS
The Diva rode the Pyrate, and was screaming the whole time !!!


----------



## DCTooTall

FINALLY home from Hershey.  Now I feel it.  Good warmup for Disney though. I still have yet to figure out how someone builds an amusement park that manages to be Uphill both ways.

I'm guessing the  will be updating the thread with quotes from today's outing later.


Also....Holy Crap!  Skyrush was amazing.   CoasterAddict...  You gotta ride this sucker.


----------



## unbrelievable

Hope you guys don't mind somebody barely encroaching on "adulthood" at twenty and not technically single (but hey, I'm young, who knows what'll happen) joining in, but you all seem like a fun bunch and I'd love to get to know some more Disney fans and maybe even someday hit up the parks with some of you guys!


----------



## DCTooTall

unbrelievable said:


> Hope you guys don't mind somebody barely encroaching on "adulthood" at twenty and not technically single (but hey, I'm young, who knows what'll happen) joining in, but you all seem like a fun bunch and I'd love to get to know some more Disney fans and maybe even someday hit up the parks with some of you guys!



 to the SSC!   We always love it when new people come and join us.   Plus.... We could probably use a DD in the group.  




If you aren't married,  Then you are Single and Qualify.....  and if you are cool enough,  if you happen to get married,   you may continue to be included as an honorary member....sorta like our resident Bartender. 

As for being too young....  NEVER!  That would imply there was also a Too Old.    As long as you are of legal age, you know,   to protect us from being charged in contributing to the deliquency of a minor,   I don't think any of us have a problem with you joining the group.   



Sooooo... Pull up a chair,   and feel free to join in the fun!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Afternoon folks! just wanted to check in and say "haaaaaaaaaaay".  I was glad to read that the meetup went well.. I thought of all of you each time I whipped out a nice little toy to show... lol.  I actually did pretty well... $700 cash in my pocket and almost $2g in sales, so not so bad.   I gotta make this money for our October shindig!!  I can't wait!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Afternoon folks! just wanted to check in and say "haaaaaaaaaaay".  I was glad to read that the meetup went well.. I thought of all of you each time I whipped out a nice little toy to show... lol.  I actually did pretty well... $700 cash in my pocket and almost $2g in sales, so not so bad.   I gotta make this money for our October shindig!!  I can't wait!



Not sure what to think about your thinking about us when you whipped out a toy.....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Not sure what to think about your thinking about us when you whipped out a toy.....



considering a lot of our conversations Saturday, it all makes sense


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am sorry I couldn't make it to the Hershey meet (originally was to go, but "lifes" responsiblities got in the way).   It sounds like you had a great time.  I know when I rode Skyrush on July 1, I was scared (and I LOVE coasters).

I have to agree with ya that I can't believe how much of a hill that park has!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am sorry I couldn't make it to the Hershey meet (originally was to go, but "lifes" responsiblities got in the way).   It sounds like you had a great time.  I know when I rode Skyrush on July 1, I was scared (and I LOVE coasters).
> 
> I have to agree with ya that I can't believe how much of a hill that park has!!!!!!!!



you missed a lot of fun, there were some awesome quotes from Saturday..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you missed a lot of fun, there were some awesome quotes from Saturday..



Still waiting on the "Best of" quote post.....




  "Thank you for Riding the Pirate!"


----------



## beachphotog

I'm bummed that I had to miss out, too! Budgeting has not been my friend and it, unfortunately, came down to cost...


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I feel like I have been MIA, but it's not intentional, I think it's summer.  I went to Dallas his weekend and visited Six Flags, wish I could have swung the Hershey meet, but Dallas is closer and my sister lives there.  It was fun visiting, I don't think I've been to a park besides Disney in years.  DD8 and I agree, Disney is the way to go (but we did love the thrill rides, top coaster was the Texas Giant for us both, followed by Superman.  If my kid weren't so skinny the Titan may have been up there in ranking, but the restraints wouldn't hold her in so we bailed - SCARY mommy moment asking to be let off a ride after it was locked).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hershey meet peeps. . .glad you all had a good time. Now, lets get the planning of the October meet into full swing. I am ready to meet up with some friends and have a few snacks at food and wine. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> I'm bummed that I had to miss out, too! Budgeting has not been my friend and it, unfortunately, came down to cost...



  tsk tsk tsk....  Sounds like you need to come to Disney in October then to make it up to us.  



taramoz said:


> Hello all, I feel like I have been MIA, but it's not intentional, I think it's summer.  I went to Dallas his weekend and visited Six Flags, wish I could have swung the Hershey meet, but Dallas is closer and my sister lives there.  It was fun visiting, I don't think I've been to a park besides Disney in years.  DD8 and I agree, Disney is the way to go (but we did love the thrill rides, top coaster was the Texas Giant for us both, followed by Superman.  If my kid weren't so skinny the Titan may have been up there in ranking, but the restraints wouldn't hold her in so we bailed - SCARY mommy moment asking to be let off a ride after it was locked).



 Stupid summer.  

  So any ideas or details yet for the October meet?


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Hi I'm Elizabeth from Florida  I'm 21 turn 22 in about 3 weeks. This looks like a cool place to hang out  And I am definitely single lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> Hi I'm Elizabeth from Florida  I'm 21 turn 22 in about 3 weeks. This looks like a cool place to hang out  And I am definitely single lol.



welcome, you have definitely found the coolest place to hang out


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Oh yeah, I should probably say that I'm not looking for a relationship right now. I'm actally enjoying being single.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nerdydisneygirl90 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I should probably say that I'm not looking for a relationship right now. I'm actally enjoying being single.



Welcome! Pull up a bar stool, grab a drink and join in the conversations! I am the resident bartender and the only married person in the group(so far). They made an exception for their bartender for obvious reasons hahaha.


----------



## DCTooTall

nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> Hi I'm Elizabeth from Florida  I'm 21 turn 22 in about 3 weeks. This looks like a cool place to hang out  And I am definitely single lol.



 to the group!   We always love having new people join in the fun! 



MICKEY88 said:


> welcome, you have definitely found the coolest place to hang out



 I dunno....

   ...Ice Station Cool was pretty cool.  



nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> Oh yeah, I should probably say that I'm not looking for a relationship right now. I'm actally enjoying being single.



 No problem.  There are a few people here in relationships (but still Single),  and others who aren't in any hurry to get in a relationship.   We are a social club... a fun place to hang out....  a group of friends who enjoy Disney (and sometimes doing Disney together).    If a Love connection happens,  it happens... but it's definitely not the goal of this group.




bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! Pull up a bar stool, grab a drink and join in the conversations! I am the resident bartender and the only married person in the group(so far). They made an exception for their bartender for obvious reasons hahaha.



  Although,   our Bartender has been neglecting his duties a bit recently....


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I feel like I have been MIA, but it's not intentional, I think it's summer.  I went to Dallas his weekend and visited Six Flags, wish I could have swung the Hershey meet, but Dallas is closer and my sister lives there.  It was fun visiting, I don't think I've been to a park besides Disney in years.  DD8 and I agree, Disney is the way to go (but we did love the thrill rides, top coaster was the Texas Giant for us both, followed by Superman.  If my kid weren't so skinny the Titan may have been up there in ranking, but the restraints wouldn't hold her in so we bailed - SCARY mommy moment asking to be let off a ride after it was locked).



I was thinking about you the other day.  I was thinking you were MIA.  How is the planning going for October?  I think I am flying in on Thursday Pm and leaving Monday Pm.  I am getting excited about the October trip.  It is so much fun having a grown up trip!  How is your summer?  Our summer is really fanastic, but I realize it is almost August.

  DS and I are spoiled by WDW too, we have a Six flags close, but I always find myself comparing it to WDW.


nurse.darcy said:


> Hershey meet peeps. . .glad you all had a good time. Now, lets get the planning of the October meet into full swing. I am ready to meet up with some friends and have a few snacks at food and wine. . .



Can't wait to see you in August and in October.  We will have a great time!




nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> Hi I'm Elizabeth from Florida  I'm 21 turn 22 in about 3 weeks. This looks like a cool place to hang out  And I am definitely single lol.




Welcome and think about joining us in October.  It will be a blast!



bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! Pull up a bar stool, grab a drink and join in the conversations! I am the resident bartender and the only married person in the group(so far). They made an exception for their bartender for obvious reasons hahaha.



You are always welcome!  You are part of the original SSC!  How is married life?  Any word of the FL job?

I am enjoying another great night on my deck.  We have had a great summer so far!  I am getting ready for August.  I have a very busy month.  I am really looking forward to our trip to WDW in August.  I might be enjoying an adult beverage....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey now DC. I've been busting my behind to get my uncles place cleaned up. 

Welcome to all the newbies!



			
				ctnurse said:
			
		

> You are always welcome!  You are part of the original SSC!  How is married life?  Any word of the FL job?
> 
> I am enjoying another great night on my deck.  We have had a great summer so far!  I am getting ready for August.  I have a very busy month.  I am really looking forward to our trip to WDW in August.  I might be enjoying an adult beverage....



Haha Thanks. Other than the fact she's been in Montana since May and won't be back until October fairly well. Haha. Today is the 1 year anniversary of our first date. She decided to call me at 0300 to tell me that. Haha. They made me an offer and are just waiting on the Navy to get back to them as to whether they won the contract or not. I did find out it's a climate controlled facility and is relatively new. Just a waiting game now. 

Enjoy! I'm in Chicago and it's been downright brutal! I miss the desert. Lol. This humidity is killing me. I'm definitely not used to it. No might be about it, you better be enjoying one. Lol. 

Speaking of enjoying adult beverages... *passes out a round of margarita's* enjoy guys. ;-) oh, and happy hump day!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now DC. I've been busting my behind to get my uncles place cleaned up.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Thanks. Other than the fact she's been in Montana since May and won't be back until October fairly well. Haha. Today is the 1 year anniversary of our first date. She decided to call me at 0300 to tell me that. Haha. They made me an offer and are just waiting on the Navy to get back to them as to whether they won the contract or not. I did find out it's a climate controlled facility and is relatively new. Just a waiting game now.
> 
> Enjoy! I'm in Chicago and it's been downright brutal! I miss the desert. Lol. This humidity is killing me. I'm definitely not used to it. No might be about it, you better be enjoying one. Lol.
> 
> Speaking of enjoying adult beverages... *passes out a round of margarita's* enjoy guys. ;-) oh, and happy hump day!



Hmmm...    considering you've been busy with other work....  and just gave me a margarita....  I'll let you slide.  


And sadly,  not as happy a hump day as I would've liked.  oh well....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Hmmm...    considering you've been busy with other work....  and just gave me a margarita....  I'll let you slide.
> 
> And sadly,  not as happy a hump day as I would've liked.  oh well....



Lol Thanks. 

Yeah I hear ya. I haven't been able to get as much done as I wanted to due to the excessive heat and my uncle only having a window ac unit in the bedroom.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I hear ya. I haven't been able to get as much done as I wanted to due to the excessive heat and my uncle only having a window ac unit in the bedroom.



Have you considered joining the night owl brigade?      If you don't have anything keeping you on a daylight schedule,   it might be more effective to sleep in the day (in the room with the AC),  and then work at night when it's cooler and the heat isn't as big a drain.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Have you considered joining the night owl brigade?      If you don't have anything keeping you on a daylight schedule,   it might be more effective to sleep in the day (in the room with the AC),  and then work at night when it's cooler and the heat isn't as big a drain.



Yes I have and the only issue with that is my uncle works days. Ive been getting up at around 0730 and quitting about noon depending on the temperature inside.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

bluedevilinaz said:


> Lol Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I hear ya. I haven't been able to get as much done as I wanted to due to the excessive heat and my uncle only having a window ac unit in the bedroom.




You know, when the excessive heat gets to me I generally say the bartender isn't quick enough with the cold beverages... So who does the bartender complain to when the excessive heat gets to him?


----------



## KYfriedPanda

Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, make my margarita a double please!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yes I have and the only issue with that is my uncle works days. Ive been getting up at around 0730 and quitting about noon depending on the temperature inside.



ugh....


oh well....


----------



## MICKEY88

KYfriedPanda said:


> Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, make my margarita a double please!



call me crazy, but I thing you have a better chance of getting a double if you are nice to the bartender


----------



## KYfriedPanda

MICKEY88 said:


> call me crazy, but I thing you have a better chance of getting a double if you are nice to the bartender



I said please!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> tsk tsk tsk....  Sounds like you need to come to Disney in October then to make it up to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid summer.
> 
> So any ideas or details yet for the October meet?



I still say saturday we meet at Epcot and eat/drink around the world!  I will PM all going with my cell # if you don't have it, but I figure we meet at the Duffy store outside World SHowcase when it opens, and then have some food and fun!  I am going down the weekend before too with DD8, so I will likely come in friday - sunday for the adult fun, and what happened to the party, wasn't someone hosting one????  I still have no clue where I am staying, I may wait in hopes for a last minute point rental deal at SSR.  So that is all I got, anyone wanna chime in?


----------



## TheBigE

I am still in for the October Meet.  Planning on Thursday arrival and departure on Monday.    I am planning on a little gathering on Friday night, and then I was going to head over to MNSSHP for the evening.    Thinking about a 7 pm departure, so back up a couple of hours say 4ish, for a little gathering.   I will provide the drinks.  Once I finalize the details I can send out invite via PM to those attending. 

Sadly, I have to work this entire weekend.  I am in Turkey and the temperature is about 110F.   Pretty miserable.   

Hope everyone else has fun plans for the weekend.

E


----------



## ortholablady

It's official!  I'm a definite yes for Oct. 13!  I'm getting in late on the 12th 11:19pm.  Staying till Wed. the 17th.  Bringing my first time visit friend and probably my brother who lives in FL.  Can't wait to meet everyone!
Don't know where I'm staying yet.  Waiting for AP discounts for that time. Or worst case scenario we bunk with little brother.  He's an hour away but I don't care I got my plane tickets with Jetblue at an awesome price.  

And Tara, meeting at Epcot sounds perfect.  My favorite park and Food and Wine!  Sounds great!


----------



## charliebrown

hey, newbie to the thread.

Im David, 18, taking 1st solo trip from Aug 15-21.



Money well spent.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

charliebrown said:
			
		

> hey, newbie to the thread.
> 
> Im David, 18, taking 1st solo trip from Aug 15-21.
> 
> Money well spent.



Welcome! Pull up a barstool and grab yourself a virgin drink and join in whenever ;-)


----------



## ondori

Hey people. Single guy here, 34, from Connecticut but currently staying in South Carolina. I am into photography, nutrition, and wildlife. Will be in WDW September 21-27 along with my best friend (also a single guy). I just signed up here so I am pleased to meet everyone but it will take me a while to take it all in!


----------



## Andrew015

It sounds like everyone is getting pretty excited for the October meet!   I wish that I could join you and get to meet everyone.   Unfortunately, I don't believe it's in the cards at the moment


----------



## shannon1219

When is the October meet


----------



## kgibbler20

shannon1219 said:
			
		

> When is the October meet



Yeah.. when are you guys looking at.... I know I still lurk more than I post but I think it would be cool to meet up with ya'll this year??


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> I still say saturday we meet at Epcot and eat/drink around the world! I will PM all going with my cell # if you don't have it, but I figure we meet at the Duffy store outside World SHowcase when it opens, and then have some food and fun! I am going down the weekend before too with DD8, so I will likely come in friday - sunday for the adult fun, and what happened to the party, wasn't someone hosting one???? I still have no clue where I am staying, I may wait in hopes for a last minute point rental deal at SSR. So that is all I got, anyone wanna chime in?


 
Saturday at F&W sounds like a plan. I forget how early La Cava opens, but I'll definately need a jalapeno margarita to go ASAP. As a heads-up, the World Showcase will get packed on a Saturday during F&W. It can actually be sort of fun, as the huge crowd is usually in a festive mood due to the quantities of alcohol. The downside is the lines for the bathrooms!


----------



## Brocktoon

shannon1219 said:


> When is the October meet


 


kgibbler20 said:


> Yeah.. when are you guys looking at.... I know I still lurk more than I post but I think it would be cool to meet up with ya'll this year??


 
Looks like things are shaping up around the weekend of 10/13-14


----------



## kgibbler20

Brocktoon said:
			
		

> Looks like things are shaping up around the weekend of 10/13-14



 Gonna be stuck in Ohio at a wedding...

Eat and drink lots for me!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Goood morning everyone!! I hope you all had a fantastic weekend!  Welcome welcome to the new people in the house!!!   I cannot wait for our October meet!!!  I have booked my flight for the 12th and returning on Tuesday the 15th, my 40th birthday is that THursday the 18th so don't mind me if Im actin a fool the entire time.    



taramoz said:


> I still say saturday we meet at Epcot and eat/drink around the world!  I will PM all going with my cell # if you don't have it, but I figure we meet at the Duffy store outside World SHowcase when it opens, and then have some food and fun!  I am going down the weekend before too with DD8, so I will likely come in friday - sunday for the adult fun, and what happened to the party, wasn't someone hosting one????  I still have no clue where I am staying, I may wait in hopes for a last minute point rental deal at SSR.  So that is all I got, anyone wanna chime in?



Tara that is a great idea. Im down for that.  I'm presenting a *cough*toy*cough* party, but I don't know who is going to host it.  If I end up doing a suite, I could certainly but I just don't know where Im staying just yet. Like someone else said, Im going to wait and see about any AP discounts for that time.


----------



## charliebrown

Wish I could go to the October meet, but I own a haunted house.... And my social life dies in October because of it.


----------



## NJDiva

Andrew015 said:


> It sounds like everyone is getting pretty excited for the October meet!   I wish that I could join you and get to meet everyone.   Unfortunately, I don't believe it's in the cards at the moment



that's too bad you won't make it...it's my 33rd anniversary for my choir and if I don't show up, they may never speak to me let alone let me direct again. we'll have to live vicariously through all the posts everyone puts up and the texts I better be getting.....
or you could just fake sick, miss work and fly out for the weekend....just a thought...:rolleyes:


----------



## DCTooTall

Well... Looks like we FINALLY hit page 200 on this thread.    We've been seriously slacking this year.  



taramoz said:


> I still say saturday we meet at Epcot and eat/drink around the world!  I will PM all going with my cell # if you don't have it, but I figure we meet at the Duffy store outside World SHowcase when it opens, and then have some food and fun!  I am going down the weekend before too with DD8, so I will likely come in friday - sunday for the adult fun, and what happened to the party, wasn't someone hosting one????  I still have no clue where I am staying, I may wait in hopes for a last minute point rental deal at SSR.  So that is all I got, anyone wanna chime in?



WS open?  Or Epcot Open?      And just cause I completely ignore all things Duffy......    Where's the Duffy store again?   

(I'll update the first post with info once I know I'm putting the correct info. )



TheBigE said:


> I am still in for the October Meet.  Planning on Thursday arrival and departure on Monday.    I am planning on a little gathering on Friday night, and then I was going to head over to MNSSHP for the evening.    Thinking about a 7 pm departure, so back up a couple of hours say 4ish, for a little gathering.   I will provide the drinks.  Once I finalize the details I can send out invite via PM to those attending.
> 
> Sadly, I have to work this entire weekend.  I am in Turkey and the temperature is about 110F.   Pretty miserable.
> 
> Hope everyone else has fun plans for the weekend.
> 
> E



 Cool...  Hmmmmm.... maybe you and Lala should get together and combine your get together with her 'party'.   Might as well start the weekend off with a 'bang!'  





ortholablady said:


> It's official!  I'm a definite yes for Oct. 13!  I'm getting in late on the 12th 11:19pm.  Staying till Wed. the 17th.  Bringing my first time visit friend and probably my brother who lives in FL.  Can't wait to meet everyone!
> Don't know where I'm staying yet.  Waiting for AP discounts for that time. Or worst case scenario we bunk with little brother.  He's an hour away but I don't care I got my plane tickets with Jetblue at an awesome price.
> 
> And Tara, meeting at Epcot sounds perfect.  My favorite park and Food and Wine!  Sounds great!







charliebrown said:


> hey, newbie to the thread.
> 
> Im David, 18, taking 1st solo trip from Aug 15-21.
> 
> 
> 
> Money well spent.





ondori said:


> Hey people. Single guy here, 34, from Connecticut but currently staying in South Carolina. I am into photography, nutrition, and wildlife. Will be in WDW September 21-27 along with my best friend (also a single guy). I just signed up here so I am pleased to meet everyone but it will take me a while to take it all in!



 to the group guys!   I know the 's of this group always enjoy it when we have new guys show up to keep them company.  

 Feel free to pull up and stool and order yourselves a drink.  The bartender will be with you shortly.   We can be a pretty lively group at times,  so just hop right into the conversation and don't feel too bad about not catching up.  We can be very random anyways,  so what we posted 3 pages ago may not have any relation to the current conversation topics.




Andrew015 said:


> It sounds like everyone is getting pretty excited for the October meet!   I wish that I could join you and get to meet everyone.   Unfortunately, I don't believe it's in the cards at the moment



 Sounds to me like someone needs to stack the deck next deal.  



shannon1219 said:


> When is the October meet





kgibbler20 said:


> Yeah.. when are you guys looking at.... I know I still lurk more than I post but I think it would be cool to meet up with ya'll this year??



 October 13th.   details will be updated on the first post as they become available ( It's a lot easier to just check the first post then try and figure out where in this mass of a thread the details were posted)



kgibbler20 said:


> Gonna be stuck in Ohio at a wedding...
> 
> Eat and drink lots for me!





   Can you tell them they need to reschedule the wedding?  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Goood morning everyone!! I hope you all had a fantastic weekend!  Welcome welcome to the new people in the house!!!   I cannot wait for our October meet!!!  I have booked my flight for the 12th and returning on Tuesday the 15th, my 40th birthday is that THursday the 18th so don't mind me if Im actin a fool the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tara that is a great idea. Im down for that.  I'm presenting a *cough*toy*cough* party, but I don't know who is going to host it.  If I end up doing a suite, I could certainly but I just don't know where Im staying just yet. Like someone else said, Im going to wait and see about any AP discounts for that time.



 As i mentioned above... Maybe you and BigE should get together and see about combining the planned events?  



charliebrown said:


> Wish I could go to the October meet, but I own a haunted house.... And my social life dies in October because of it.



 Hmmmm...  well Thursday I'm hitting up Halloween Horror Nights.   Might be something you could justify as a business trip... you know...   checking out one of the best haunted events in the country in the name of "research".


----------



## kgibbler20

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Can you tell them they need to reschedule the wedding?



Sadly no  I would much rather be eating around the world than stuck in stinky Ohio.

However I will be in Orlando the night of 10/11 if anyone is gonna be around and wants to hang out.


----------



## DCTooTall

kgibbler20 said:


> Sadly no  I would much rather be eating around the world than stuck in stinky Ohio.
> 
> However I will be in Orlando the night of 10/11 if anyone is gonna be around and wants to hang out.



Hmmmm....

   That's something maybe worth doing...


What do you guys think of me including travel dates on the first post under the confirmed/maybe attending lists for the October meet?   It might help people see who else is in the area during their meet trip to hang out with.


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...  well Thursday I'm hitting up Halloween Horror Nights.   Might be something you could justify as a business trip... you know...   checking out one of the best haunted events in the country in the name of "research".




Haha... I'll be recovering on Thursday... and Wednesday, and tuesday.....and Monday..... And Sunday.......

Friday and Saturday are 20 hour work days..... No joke.


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now DC. I've been busting my behind to get my uncles place cleaned up.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Thanks. Other than the fact she's been in Montana since May and won't be back until October fairly well. Haha. Today is the 1 year anniversary of our first date. She decided to call me at 0300 to tell me that. Haha. They made me an offer and are just waiting on the Navy to get back to them as to whether they won the contract or not. I did find out it's a climate controlled facility and is relatively new. Just a waiting game now.
> 
> Enjoy! I'm in Chicago and it's been downright brutal! I miss the desert. Lol. This humidity is killing me. I'm definitely not used to it. No might be about it, you better be enjoying one. Lol.
> 
> Speaking of enjoying adult beverages... *passes out a round of margarita's* enjoy guys. ;-) oh, and happy hump day!



That stinks, I hope you guys get to see each other soon.  It is not any fun being so far apart!  



taramoz said:


> I still say saturday we meet at Epcot and eat/drink around the world!  I will PM all going with my cell # if you don't have it, but I figure we meet at the Duffy store outside World SHowcase when it opens, and then have some food and fun!  I am going down the weekend before too with DD8, so I will likely come in friday - sunday for the adult fun, and what happened to the party, wasn't someone hosting one????  I still have no clue where I am staying, I may wait in hopes for a last minute point rental deal at SSR.  So that is all I got, anyone wanna chime in?



Sounds like a great plan, it doesn't get much better than F&W with a great group of people.


ortholablady said:


> It's official!  I'm a definite yes for Oct. 13!  I'm getting in late on the 12th 11:19pm.  Staying till Wed. the 17th.  Bringing my first time visit friend and probably my brother who lives in FL.  Can't wait to meet everyone!
> Don't know where I'm staying yet.  Waiting for AP discounts for that time. Or worst case scenario we bunk with little brother.  He's an hour away but I don't care I got my plane tickets with Jetblue at an awesome price.
> 
> And Tara, meeting at Epcot sounds perfect.  My favorite park and Food and Wine!  Sounds great!



That sounds great, I can't wait to meet you.  We are going to have a blast.



ondori said:


> Hey people. Single guy here, 34, from Connecticut but currently staying in South Carolina. I am into photography, nutrition, and wildlife. Will be in WDW September 21-27 along with my best friend (also a single guy). I just signed up here so I am pleased to meet everyone but it will take me a while to take it all in!



Someone else from Connecticut, even though right now you are in SC.  Welcome!



Andrew015 said:


> It sounds like everyone is getting pretty excited for the October meet!   I wish that I could join you and get to meet everyone.   Unfortunately, I don't believe it's in the cards at the moment



Sorry you can't make it, but I'm guessing someone will post updates!



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Goood morning everyone!! I hope you all had a fantastic weekend!  Welcome welcome to the new people in the house!!!   I cannot wait for our October meet!!!  I have booked my flight for the 12th and returning on Tuesday the 15th, my 40th birthday is that THursday the 18th so don't mind me if Im actin a fool the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tara that is a great idea. Im down for that.  I'm presenting a *cough*toy*cough* party, but I don't know who is going to host it.  If I end up doing a suite, I could certainly but I just don't know where Im staying just yet. Like someone else said, Im going to wait and see about any AP discounts for that time.



Can't wait to meet you.  I will be celebrating my birthday week in Sept and will have NO problem celebrating with you in October.  



NJDiva said:


> that's too bad you won't make it...it's my 33rd anniversary for my choir and if I don't show up, they may never speak to me let alone let me direct again. we'll have to live vicariously through all the posts everyone puts up and the texts I better be getting.....
> or you could just fake sick, miss work and fly out for the weekend....just a thought...:rolleyes:


 So sorry I won't be able to meet you in October, but it sounds like your choir needs you.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> So sorry I won't be able to meet you in October, but it sounds like your choir needs you.



I've been the since it started, and even in college I didn't miss an anniversary, now I've been the directress of a 30 member gospel choir for 13 years now and it is so much fun...and yes I love it more than Disney (shhhh...don't tell them though)
I'm sure that one of our trips will cross and we will absolutely hook up to hang!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> WS open?  Or Epcot Open?      And just cause I completely ignore all things Duffy......    Where's the Duffy store again?
> 
> (I'll update the first post with info once I know I'm putting the correct info. )



I was thinking WS open, then spend the day/night having fun!  The Duffy store is the first thing you see entering WS from FW if you walk straight back from the fountains, Mexico is just to the left.

I haven't booked my flight yet but if I am tracking correctly I expect a drop in price soon and will book.  Thinking I will be friday the 12th -sunday the 14th.  I am glad I am not the only one waiting on an AP discount for my room!!  Should we do the *party* after a day of drinking at EPCOT?

Also, I have never gotten to eat at Via Napoli, I may try to get a group going for lunch Sunday before I head home.  DD8 is stuck on San Angel and won't let me book anything else in EPCOT, let me know if you'd be interested.  I do have the TIW card.


----------



## beachphotog

Oh, I missed a lot today! I wish I could go to the October meet, but my dates are set for early November... So close!!!

Also, is anyone else super obsessed with the Olympics like I am??


----------



## kramer222

Hey, everyone... Single 30-year-old guy here. Looking forward to chatting on the boards! Have a good night!!


----------



## jstarsho

Hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker of the dis boards but still new to posting. I just thought I'd introduce myself! I'm Jenn, will be 34 next week( the 9th), and am from the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Also I will be visiting WDW aug 29th through Sept 2nd.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

jstarsho said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker of the dis boards but still new to posting. I just thought I'd introduce myself! I'm Jenn, will be 34 next week( the 9th), and am from the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Also I will be visiting WDW aug 29th through Sept 2nd.



Welcome! I'm actually in that area right now helping my uncle out packing his house since my wife is in Montana for the summer. Haha. I'm in Wheeling currently, which city are you in?


----------



## jstarsho

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome! I'm actually in that area right now helping my uncle out packing his house since my wife is in Montana for the summer. Haha. I'm in Wheeling currently, which city are you in?



I live in Elgin.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> I've been the since it started, and even in college I didn't miss an anniversary, now I've been the directress of a 30 member gospel choir for 13 years now and it is so much fun...and yes I love it more than Disney (shhhh...don't tell them though)
> I'm sure that one of our trips will cross and we will absolutely hook up to hang!



wait wait wait... where in dee heezzy did it say you weren't gonna be there?     Oh well, I know if you love it more than Disney it must really be special!  We'll miss you!!


----------



## NJDiva

beachphotog said:


> Also, is anyone else super obsessed with the Olympics like I am??



ummmm.....YEAH!!!
I have the app on my phone and I have watch some part of it every day. the weekend was crazy...I think I had it on all weekend.


----------



## ctnurse

http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/07/31/epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival-kiosks-announced/


I saw this and thought I would share since I know a few of us are attending F&W this year.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Hey everyone,  I'm Stacey  and I'm 29 and have always been a Disney princess. I have been separated from my ex for nearly 2 years and we are going through the divorce process (finally). I have a 2 y/o DS  who is obsessed with Cars and we will be going to WDW to celebrate his birthday and mine in September (he turned 2 on July 15th) but my present to him was to stay in the new cars wing at the AoA resort. I'm looking so forward to it. I am looking forward to chatting with you guys and meeting other singles that share our love for Disney


----------



## ctnurse

BTW,LaLa love your new picture! You look great!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I was thinking WS open, then spend the day/night having fun!  The Duffy store is the first thing you see entering WS from FW if you walk straight back from the fountains, Mexico is just to the left.
> 
> I haven't booked my flight yet but if I am tracking correctly I expect a drop in price soon and will book.  Thinking I will be friday the 12th -sunday the 14th.  I am glad I am not the only one waiting on an AP discount for my room!!  Should we do the *party* after a day of drinking at EPCOT?
> 
> Also, I have never gotten to eat at Via Napoli, I may try to get a group going for lunch Sunday before I head home.  DD8 is stuck on San Angel and won't let me book anything else in EPCOT, let me know if you'd be interested.  I do have the TIW card.



  EPCOT does tend to close early...ish.... so I guess doing the party after the EPCOT day could be doable... (and interesting depending on the sobriety state of the group.  lol)

I'll update the first post with some tentative details.




beachphotog said:


> Oh, I missed a lot today! I wish I could go to the October meet, but my dates are set for early November... So close!!!
> 
> Also, is anyone else super obsessed with the Olympics like I am??



  Sounds like you may need to make 2 trips.  



kramer222 said:


> Hey, everyone... Single 30-year-old guy here. Looking forward to chatting on the boards! Have a good night!!





jstarsho said:


> Hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker of the dis boards but still new to posting. I just thought I'd introduce myself! I'm Jenn, will be 34 next week( the 9th), and am from the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Also I will be visiting WDW aug 29th through Sept 2nd.





XxStaceFacexX said:


> Hey everyone,  I'm Stacey  and I'm 29 and have always been a Disney princess. I have been separated from my ex for nearly 2 years and we are going through the divorce process (finally). I have a 2 y/o DS  who is obsessed with Cars and we will be going to WDW to celebrate his birthday and mine in September (he turned 2 on July 15th) but my present to him was to stay in the new cars wing at the AoA resort. I'm looking so forward to it. I am looking forward to chatting with you guys and meeting other singles that share our love for Disney



 to the group everyone!   Feel free to pull up a chair,  Order yourself a drink,  and jump right into the conversation.   We always love having new people join in the fun around here!  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> wait wait wait... where in dee heezzy did it say you weren't gonna be there?     Oh well, I know if you love it more than Disney it must really be special!  We'll miss you!!



 Sadly,  If I recall correctly,   The Diva won't be able to make the October meet since she'll be down in the islands having fun of a different sort while we are at Disney.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

I'll take a Lapu Lapu, although I'm sure it won't be the same since the Rum Pirate pilfered the Bicardi.. just as well at 3 in the afternoon


----------



## kramer222

Make it two Lapu Lapus, please!  It's been that kind of month!!


----------



## SenecaWolf

XxStaceFacexX said:


> I'll take a Lapu Lapu, although I'm sure it won't be the same since the Rum Pirate pilfered the Bicardi.. just as well at 3 in the afternoon





kramer222 said:


> Make it two Lapu Lapus, please!  It's been that kind of month!!



Ask and you shall receive


----------



## MICKEY88

XxStaceFacexX said:


> I'll take a Lapu Lapu, although I'm sure it won't be the same since the Rum Pirate pilfered the Bicardi.. just as well at 3 in the afternoon



there is plenty of BAcardi, Rum, the resident pirate prefers Calico Jack


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

MICKEY88 said:


> there is plenty of BAcardi, Rum, the resident pirate prefers Calico Jack



Yum.. so it's 5:00.. What's everyone got planned for this evening?


----------



## MICKEY88

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Yum.. so it's 5:00.. What's everyone got planned for this evening?



Rum & coke, same as every evening..LOL
 how about you ?


----------



## kramer222

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Yum.. so it's 5:00.. What's everyone got planned for this evening?



Oh, a little designing, a little homework, a little Olympics, and a little wine maybe?

Yourself?


----------



## DCTooTall

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Yum.. so it's 5:00.. What's everyone got planned for this evening?




I'm stuck at work for another 2hrs.   After that...   gotta get some gas in my car on the way home,    and figure out what I'm doing for dinner.   One of these days I need to actually make a grocery run and do some dishes.  


Beyond that....  maybe some olympics?  not much else on


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> BTW,LaLa love your new picture! You look great!



Hey CT, August is a go.  Need dates though so I can take them off of work.


----------



## jstarsho

Hmmm? Is a lapu lapu like a Mai tai? If it is I'll take one of those also!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

We'll make this easy on everyone: Lapu Lapu's all the way around and a double rum and coke for the pyrate ;-) welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> We'll make this easy on everyone: Lapu Lapu's all the way around and a double rum and coke for the pyrate ;-) welcome to all the newbies!









Also,  FYI,   First post updated with tentative details for the October meet.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> We'll make this easy on everyone: Lapu Lapu's all the way around and a double rum and coke for the pyrate ;-) welcome to all the newbies!



this is why you are THE BArtender, make it diet though or my dr will kick my butt.


----------



## charliebrown

Mickey 88, I want your car.


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> Mickey 88, I want your car.



I'd recommend staying away from it.  Bad things happen to those that try to take the Pearl.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'd recommend staying away from it.  Bad things happen to those that try to take the Pearl.


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> Mickey 88, I want your car.



it now looks like this


----------



## charliebrown

MICKEY88 said:


> it now looks like this



I am so jelly.......


I only have a reptar wagon.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Hey everyone,  I'm Stacey  and I'm 29 and have always been a Disney princess. I have been separated from my ex for nearly 2 years and we are going through the divorce process (finally). I have a 2 y/o DS  who is obsessed with Cars and we will be going to WDW to celebrate his birthday and mine in September (he turned 2 on July 15th) but my present to him was to stay in the new cars wing at the AoA resort. I'm looking so forward to it. I am looking forward to chatting with you guys and meeting other singles that share our love for Disney



 Great bunch here!



ctnurse said:


> BTW,LaLa love your new picture! You look great!



Hey mamacita!!! Thank you...Im tryin


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Great bunch here!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mamacita!!! Thank you...Im tryin



it looks like you are succeeding


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> it looks like you are succeeding



oh my...flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh my...flattery will get you everywhere!



oh my.. let the flattery commence 


good thing I just bought the book " How to flatter a Diva"  on Amazon


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay everyone here.  Hello to the newbies.  Bartender, thanks for the Lapu Lapu.  Planning an impromptu trip to the world this weekend.  If you are local or in town, let me know.  I will be in town Saturday morning till Sunday evening.  Hitting up parks and doing pool time.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey CT, August is a go.  Need dates though so I can take them off of work.



Sounds good.  Will sent you a FB message with details.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I've got a busy weekend...I won tickets for Sunday's Pocono NASCAR race from one of the race teams, so I am going there on Sunday.

Tonight I am going to the cabin for the night.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

Since we seem to serve many beverages on this thread, I figured I'd share this with you guys... I was told to soak gummy bears in vodka (or another hard liqueur) for an interesting different type of "cocktail"... I had NO IDEA just how much alcohol those gummies absorb! I felt like each time I took a bite, I was having a shot! Anyone else here try this before?


----------



## DCTooTall

KYfriedPanda said:


> Since we seem to serve many beverages on this thread, I figured I'd share this with you guys... I was told to soak gummy bears in vodka (or another hard liqueur) for an interesting different type of "cocktail"... I had NO IDEA just how much alcohol those gummies absorb! I felt like each time I took a bite, I was having a shot! Anyone else here try this before?



not yet....

  Vodka and me don't get alone so well anymore.


----------



## valree

DCTooTall said:


> not yet....
> 
> Vodka and me don't get alone so well anymore.



Hahaha I'm the same way.  It's been about 7 years since I've had vodka, and just thinking about makes the hair on my arms stand up.  And not in good way.  I'd love to try that with rum though!


----------



## SenecaWolf

DCTooTall said:


> not yet....
> 
> Vodka and me don't get alone so well anymore.



oh man been about 7 years since I've drank vodka, last time I did was 3 20oz vodka/teas in about an hour...last thing I remember was falling in the bathtub and getting sick on the floor.  Never touched the stuff again!  

Now whiskey on the other hand...me and Jim Beam are great friends


----------



## MedicGoofy

Hi Everyone  Jenn here, 32 and single, and LOVE Disney  I am a huge lover of Disney and would love to be able to visit much more than I do  Looking forward to meeting you all, and meeting some other singles here

Jenn


----------



## Cruise

SenecaWolf said:


> oh man been about 7 years since I've drank vodka, last time I did was 3 20oz vodka/teas in about an hour...last thing I remember was falling in the bathtub and getting sick on the floor.  Never touched the stuff again!



This is me and tequila...straight up shots, way too many, in way too short a time.  Just the thought of it ...  ugh.  It's funny how we all end up on the bathroom floor no matter which alcohol though.   

I'm still fine with vodka though!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CT. Got your dates.  its a go.  will be back in October for Singles Roctober weekend. . .lol.
Gotta go back to bed. . .I have to work and its way tooooooooo early.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...  

This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.  

I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...  

Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...
> 
> This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.
> 
> I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...
> 
> Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.



only you can decide how valuable the friendship is or was.
for me if it was a really good friend I would try contacting them and ask them if we could discuss the situation.   otherwise, I might be inclined to just wait, and at some point make the decison to just end the friendship, or take legal action..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> only you can decide how valuable the friendship is or was.
> for me if it was a really good friend I would try contacting them and ask them if we could discuss the situation.   otherwise, I might be inclined to just wait, and at some point make the decison to just end the friendship, or take legal action..



Thanks Mickeyboo... Thats the problem. I have been trying to reach out email/text/phone and she hasn't responded at all. I was on the borderline of stalking.The only VM I got was at a time when she knew I would not be able to answer the phone...  I will do a "wait and see" for the moment, but don't be surprised if you me on People's Court soon. LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks Mickeyboo... Thats the problem. I have been trying to reach out email/text/phone and she hasn't responded at all. I was on the borderline of stalking.The only VM I got was at a time when she knew I would not be able to answer the phone...  I will do a "wait and see" for the moment, but don't be surprised if you me on People's Court soon. LOL



if you go to court, and need a character witness, there are certainly a lot of characters here to choose from..


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...
> 
> This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.
> 
> I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...
> 
> Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.



I don't "loan" unless I don't need so this is sort of a rough situation for me.  Its possible that she just needed 400 and there was nothing left to pay back and she knew you had it. If you were a good friend, I would say I need 400 but might never be able to pay you back.  Gives you an out. I don't like dangling participles. . .i.e. friends that I love that I can't pay back.

On a side note. . .I borrowed money from relatives (my aunt and uncle) several years back.  I never returned the money.  To this day I still want to pay it back but not sure how.  I have the money, just not sure how to contact them any more.

Its a strange situation to be sure.

Oh, and I would move on. . .forget the money and leave the friendship behind.


----------



## DCTooTall

MedicGoofy said:


> Hi Everyone  Jenn here, 32 and single, and LOVE Disney  I am a huge lover of Disney and would love to be able to visit much more than I do  Looking forward to meeting you all, and meeting some other singles here
> 
> Jenn



 to the group!  We always love having new people join us here,  so just pull up a chair,  order up a drink,  and feel free to jump right in!  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...
> 
> This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.
> 
> I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...
> 
> Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.




  Hmmmm...   Tough one.    honestly,  It could also be that something (or a serious of somethings) have come up that prevented her from being able to pay you back like she planned,  and she's just too embarrassed about the situation to talk to you about it right now.   If you guys were close(ish) friends,  it could actually make the situation worse if you are on the borrowee side since you know you could've put the friendship at stake because of the situation.

In general...  I've gotten to the point with lending money that I just write off anything I lend without any expectations to ever see it again.   been burned too many times when I did expect to be paid back.


  Advice wise.....   well...  It's hard for me to really judge this friend's character or your relationship.  Only you can do that.   If it's someone who you consider a good friend instead of just a 10yr acquaintance (which I'm guessing it's a friend since you lent the money to begin with),   It might be worth texting or contacting and just letting them know that if the situation has changed that is either preventing or delaying their ability to pay you back,  You understand and am willing to let it slide for now...  but that you are a bit concerned about her in general since it's not like her to act this way or avoid you.    And after that....  just giving her some space for awhile.    If it's a situation where something's come up that's prevented her good faith efforts to pay you back,    it might be enough to help ease the guilt and stress enough that she might confide in you about what's going on.


  From my own personal experience,    I know that sometimes crap happens... and sometimes it's a snowball effect that can cause things to get worse for a bit before they start to get back to "normal".    In those situations,  I have sometimes in the past borrowed a bit of money (more like $20-100) to get me thru the first unexpected hurdle with all intention of paying it back at a time in the near future,     only to then have 2 or 3 other things hit me unexpectedly which despite my best intentions make the timely repayment of that money I borrowed impossible.      when that's happened,  I've found myself in situations where when I do finally start to recover having to make another hard decision..... pay back the money I'm already late in paying back ASAP,  even if it puts me in a tight spot that may make it hard to easily absorb another bump....  or wait a little longer to pay back that money since i'm already late paying it back in order to build up a better cushion so I'm less likely to be thrown for as much of a loop next time something unexpected happens.  


 Ok... I know I rambled a bit...   but hopefully this might help you figure out how t proceed.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Put me down for the October meet


----------



## 1Grumpy9

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...
> 
> This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.
> 
> I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...
> 
> Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.



I have had this same situation happen to me...I lent some money (around $100) to a very good friend and she said she would pay me back.  Well, months had gone by and our friendship was going down the drain as well and I still hadn't seen even a tiny bit of the money back.  It finally came down to her saying I was a bad friend and we would never be friends again, when I asked her for the money she refused.  I finally told her that if I didn't receive the money I would have to take legal action to get the money back.  I got a check in the mail 2 days later.  To this day, we do not talk.  She is the one that made the decision that I wasn't a good enough friend, so my theory is that she wasn't good enough to keep the money I loaned her.

I would reach out to your friend just one last time because you don't know the whole situation...Let her know that, if you are willing, you would take payments.  Just make some type of effort to paying you back.

I know it is tough when this happens to someone you thought was a "good" friend.  I have learned my lesson with lending money top "friends".  If my BFF and I travel somewhere and I get the hotel, she either asks the hotel to split our bill or she pays for the gas the whole trip (to equal out the money spent).

 to you on getting this situation solved in a manner that you can keep your friendship or be at ease with the decision that you make.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Put me down for the October meet



Added to the list.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!  We always love having new people join us here,  so just pull up a chair,  order up a drink,  and feel free to jump right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...   Tough one.    honestly,  It could also be that something (or a serious of somethings) have come up that prevented her from being able to pay you back like she planned,  and she's just too embarrassed about the situation to talk to you about it right now.   If you guys were close(ish) friends,  it could actually make the situation worse if you are on the borrowee side since you know you could've put the friendship at stake because of the situation.
> 
> In general...  I've gotten to the point with lending money that I just write off anything I lend without any expectations to ever see it again.   been burned too many times when I did expect to be paid back.
> 
> 
> Advice wise.....   well...  It's hard for me to really judge this friend's character or your relationship.  Only you can do that.   If it's someone who you consider a good friend instead of just a 10yr acquaintance (which I'm guessing it's a friend since you lent the money to begin with),   It might be worth texting or contacting and just letting them know that if the situation has changed that is either preventing or delaying their ability to pay you back,  You understand and am willing to let it slide for now...  but that you are a bit concerned about her in general since it's not like her to act this way or avoid you.    And after that....  just giving her some space for awhile.    If it's a situation where something's come up that's prevented her good faith efforts to pay you back,    it might be enough to help ease the guilt and stress enough that she might confide in you about what's going on.
> 
> 
> From my own personal experience,    I know that sometimes crap happens... and sometimes it's a snowball effect that can cause things to get worse for a bit before they start to get back to "normal".    In those situations,  I have sometimes in the past borrowed a bit of money (more like $20-100) to get me thru the first unexpected hurdle with all intention of paying it back at a time in the near future,     only to then have 2 or 3 other things hit me unexpectedly which despite my best intentions make the timely repayment of that money I borrowed impossible.      when that's happened,  I've found myself in situations where when I do finally start to recover having to make another hard decision..... pay back the money I'm already late in paying back ASAP,  even if it puts me in a tight spot that may make it hard to easily absorb another bump....  or wait a little longer to pay back that money since i'm already late paying it back in order to build up a better cushion so I'm less likely to be thrown for as much of a loop next time something unexpected happens.
> 
> 
> Ok... I know I rambled a bit...   but hopefully this might help you figure out how t proceed.



I heard embarrassed.  That is exactly how I felt. I just want to close the gap now. Its strange.  I just don't know how to contact them anymore. Your ex-friend might be struggling.  She might need help. Perhaps you can give her an out. . .then later you can broach the subject again. but when she is in a better position. I hate money issues.  not fun.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> I heard embarrassed.  That is exactly how I felt. I just want to close the gap now. Its strange.  I just don't know how to contact them anymore. Your ex-friend might be struggling.  She might need help. Perhaps you can give her an out. . .then later you can broach the subject again. but when she is in a better position. I hate money issues.  not fun.



Well, it looks like I can call off the People's Court producers... (Sorry Micks...no character witnesses needed right now). thanks all for your kind and witty insight. I was following your advice and basically had decided to let it be.  A friend of mine told me today that I just just let it go and work on forgiving her because (as you've all said) I don't know what could really be going on.  He said to me "You have to forgive, because NOT forgiving is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die."  Funny but very true statement.  

So, I posted that as my FB status...  and around 7PM, she called me a million times in a row in a panic about how "western union messed up and the money has been there since Saturday...blah blah blah" So she FINALLY gave me the control#.  I picked up the money about an hour ago and just out of curiosity asked the agent if they could tell me when the transfer was initiated.  She looked it up and it said it had been sent at 6:49PM today... so I guess her conscious got the best of her and she decided to pay up. 
So...tomorrow, 5 o'clock.... DRINKS ON ME! 

In other news... My job has been invited to the screening of "The Bourne Legacy" on Thursday night. I can't wait to see that... the only sad part is I couldn't find a date, so one of my girl friends is coming...but it should be exciting.


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning SSC!!  I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Mine was good, but hit a seriously sour note with a long-time friend. Since many of you don't know me in person, I want to get your unbiased opinion on something (if you will indulge me)...
> 
> This is a bit long,  but a little background may help... ok first, I really don't like exchanging money in between friends for the obvious reasons, however I do know that there are times when things happen and may need to borrow/lend etc.  Well anyway, I don't usually lend money because its never proved a positive result, but the few times in my life that I've borrowed Ive always paid back on time with no hassle.
> 
> I have a girl friend of over 10 years... about 5 years ago, I got into a jam and needed to borrow $500. She lent it and I agreed to pay back in 2 weeks just before her mortgage was due.  2 weeks later it was paid back on the date directly into her bank account. Anyone I've borrowed from in the past, I do the same with because I would never want that to be a sour chord in our friendship. however, as I said, I really try to never "lend".  If I have to give, I just give it.  She emailed me about a month ago, to inquire about a $800 loan. I didn't really have it to give outright, but I agreed to loan her half of that, $400 if she could pay me back before the end of July so I could pay my mortgage. She agreed and I had no reason to doubt her. She's always been good with money and all of our friendship never gave me a reason not to trust her.  I sent it to her account and we agreed that she would pay me back on the 25th of last month.   She is usually very meticulous with he bills and never thought in  a million years she wouldn't pay me back...  well the 25th came and went and nothing. On the 28th I reached out and asked what was up. She said "oh I meant to call, waiting for check to clear and sending it tomorrow."  She sent a transfer to my bank acct, but this past Wed, my bank told me the payment was returned.  I contacted her and asked her if she just deposit in my acct, she agreed but then the next day (when I was away for a 2-day conference) she left me a vm that she sent western union.  So Saturday I went to collect the Western Union (I had been calling/texting to get the control #) and they told me the transfer was cancelled.  I called yesterday and this morning with no answer, response, nothing...
> 
> Im not really mad about the money not being paid back because I do understand things happen, but you would think that a friend of that many years would at least have the courtesy to just be honest about it instead of screwing my bank accout up and taking me on all this madness with western union.  I haven't heard from her since last wed when I told her the transfer was returned. She won't answer my calls or texts.   I'm  sad that our friendship will probably end over this and never was the type to let money get between things like this, but what she did was dead wrong and I would have been disappointed but ok if she had just spoken to me about it.   What would you do? Am I wrong if I just end the friendship and move on?  Im so pissed right now its not funny.



Sorry it turned out like this, that's tough since you already had second thoughts but believed she was good to pay you back.  I'm kind of a hard *** who would be inclined to say write her off, but if she is a good friend, maybe assume she is in a hard place and be the one to initiate the hard conversation?  It could be very telling, maybe she is really in a bad place and not sure of how to handle it and she made a bad choice.  Maybe she is just not worth it, hard to know...  Let's hope she is feeling bad about it...


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, it looks like I can call off the People's Court producers... (Sorry Micks...no character witnesses needed right now). thanks all for your kind and witty insight. I was following your advice and basically had decided to let it be.  A friend of mine told me today that I just just let it go and work on forgiving her because (as you've all said) I don't know what could really be going on.  He said to me "You have to forgive, because NOT forgiving is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die."  Funny but very true statement.
> 
> So, I posted that as my FB status...  and around 7PM, she called me a million times in a row in a panic about how "western union messed up and the money has been there since Saturday...blah blah blah" So she FINALLY gave me the control#.  I picked up the money about an hour ago and just out of curiosity asked the agent if they could tell me when the transfer was initiated.  She looked it up and it said it had been sent at 6:49PM today... so I guess her conscious got the best of her and she decided to pay up.
> So...tomorrow, 5 o'clock.... DRINKS ON ME!
> 
> In other news... My job has been invited to the screening of "The Bourne Legacy" on Thursday night. I can't wait to see that... the only sad part is I couldn't find a date, so one of my girl friends is coming...but it should be exciting.



Well...  there is a chance that Western Union did screw up....well...  Not Western union,   but the place she went to to send the money.    Not all western union outlets staff the most inteligent of people...  so if you are someone to give her the benefit of the doubt,   It's plausible that the place she sent the payment from screwed up and she didn't realize it until your FB update.

  All the receiving center can tell is when the money transfer was entered into the system.   That doesn't mean the friend didn't call and ***** to the place she sent the money from,  causing them to go oh crap,   and basically resubmit the transfer to correct a screw up on their side.



......or she could just be a guilty little ***** who decided to come clean.  



  (Can you tell I have a nasty ability to see the best in people?    bleh)


----------



## unbrelievable

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, it looks like I can call off the People's Court producers... (Sorry Micks...no character witnesses needed right now). thanks all for your kind and witty insight. I was following your advice and basically had decided to let it be.  A friend of mine told me today that I just just let it go and work on forgiving her because (as you've all said) I don't know what could really be going on.  He said to me "You have to forgive, because NOT forgiving is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die."  Funny but very true statement.
> 
> So, I posted that as my FB status...  and around 7PM, she called me a million times in a row in a panic about how "western union messed up and the money has been there since Saturday...blah blah blah" So she FINALLY gave me the control#.  I picked up the money about an hour ago and just out of curiosity asked the agent if they could tell me when the transfer was initiated.  She looked it up and it said it had been sent at 6:49PM today... so I guess her conscious got the best of her and she decided to pay up.
> So...tomorrow, 5 o'clock.... DRINKS ON ME!
> 
> In other news... My job has been invited to the screening of "The Bourne Legacy" on Thursday night. I can't wait to see that... the only sad part is I couldn't find a date, so one of my girl friends is coming...but it should be exciting.



Aww so glad it all got resolved in the end! Definitely a scary thought when you're dealing with larger sums of money like that. But at least this way your friendship doesn't suffer at all.


----------



## ahoff

That's great that things worked out for you.  Have fun at 'Bourne'!

So, a co-worker came by yesterday and asked if I would like to go to Disney in October with a group from work.  Turns out it is the same weekend as the meet.  So I might be doing two trips that month.  Have to see how finances go.  He also mentioned that there are no rooms available thru DVC.


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> That's great that things worked out for you.  Have fun at 'Bourne'!
> 
> So, a co-worker came by yesterday and asked if I would like to go to Disney in October with a group from work.  Turns out it is the same weekend as the meet.  So I might be doing two trips that month.  Have to see how finances go.  He also mentioned that there are no rooms available thru DVC.



    That's one way to manage to get to the meet.


----------



## DCTooTall

Something told me this crowd might enjoy this.....

Seriously.... Sometimes I scare even myself....  


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45747093&postcount=53


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously.... Sometimes I scare even myself....



Must be hard having to shave in the morning and then seeing your reflection....

j/k


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Must be hard having to shave in the morning and then seeing your reflection....
> 
> j/k



Another reason I seldom shave daily.


----------



## ondori

As for the loaning money topic, I decided a while ago that loaning money to friends is not worth the stress. I have given money to friends as a gift, no loan involved. And that's the only way I do it.


----------



## beachphotog

It's finally vacation day!!!! Mumford and Sons, here I come!


----------



## unbrelievable

beachphotog said:


> It's finally vacation day!!!! Mumford and Sons, here I come!



Ohhh have so much fun! I'm going to see them at Red Rocks later this month. Can't wait for their new album in September, hopefully it's as good as the first.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> That's great that things worked out for you.  Have fun at 'Bourne'!
> 
> So, a co-worker came by yesterday and asked if I would like to go to Disney in October with a group from work.  Turns out it is the same weekend as the meet.  So I might be doing two trips that month.  Have to see how finances go.  He also mentioned that there are no rooms available thru DVC.



Woohoo! That would be great if you could come. 



DCTooTall said:


> Something told me this crowd might enjoy this.....
> 
> Seriously.... Sometimes I scare even myself....
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45747093&postcount=53



You are a messs...definitely gave me a smile this early in the morning.



ondori said:


> As for the loaning money topic, I decided a while ago that loaning money to friends is not worth the stress. I have given money to friends as a gift, no loan involved. And that's the only way I do it.



So right you are... the stress definitely wasn't worth it. And the biggest irony of it all is now SHE isn't speaking to ME! LOL... so, whatever.... 

Good morning ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses! I hope you had a fantastic evening. it's HUMP-day! My 2nd favorite holiday (besides payday...lol).  T minus 7 days before sending the child off to Grandma's to Florida for the rest of the summer.... Woooo! I.can.not.wait!  I miss happy hour...


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are a messs...definitely gave me a smile this early in the morning.



 I aim to please!  

  It's kinda sad,   I saw the post about "InebriaNATIONS",  and somehow the Magic Journey's song just popped into my head.   I mentioned that to someone and how I could see it fitting into some lyrics to that tune,   and they told me to just do it.


So I did.





LaLalovesWDW said:


> So right you are... the stress definitely wasn't worth it. And the biggest irony of it all is now SHE isn't speaking to ME! LOL... so, whatever....
> 
> Good morning ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses! I hope you had a fantastic evening. it's HUMP-day! My 2nd favorite holiday (besides payday...lol).  T minus 7 days before sending the child off to Grandma's to Florida for the rest of the summer.... Woooo! I.can.not.wait!  I miss happy hour...



  Ah HUMP-day....  I miss HUMP-Day....


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning ladies, gents, pirates, and princesses! I hope you had a fantastic evening. it's HUMP-day! My 2nd favorite holiday (besides payday...lol).  T minus 7 days before sending the child off to Grandma's to Florida for the rest of the summer.... Woooo! I.can.not.wait!  I miss happy hour...



_*Good Afternoon Beautiful *_!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am going to have great a week and a half of not having a boss in the office!!!  He is going on vacation and we can relax!!!!

I am ready for the weekend already...LOL!!!  If the bartender could pass a drink this way, I wouldn't pass it up...LOL!!!


----------



## charliebrown

Got my mickey mail today!

Can't wait!


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am going to have great a week and a half of not having a boss in the office!!!  He is going on vacation and we can relax!!!!
> 
> I am ready for the weekend already...LOL!!!  If the bartender could pass a drink this way, I wouldn't pass it up...LOL!!!



My boss did the vacation last week....

   ...even though he's back this week,   not much has changed.


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am going to have great a week and a half of not having a boss in the office!!!  He is going on vacation and we can relax!!!!
> 
> I am ready for the weekend already...LOL!!!  If the bartender could pass a drink this way, I wouldn't pass it up...LOL!!!



from the looks of the first sentence you've already started drinking 

if I sail The Black Pearl across the river can I join you for a drink


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

They need to release AP discounts for October. Thinking of either AoA, Pop, or one of the Port Orleans. Would love BW. But unless I can snag a good deal from DVC rental. I don't think I can get 5 days for less than my budget ($500)


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> They need to release AP discounts for October. Thinking of either AoA, Pop, or one of the Port Orleans. Would love BW. But unless I can snag a good deal from DVC rental. I don't think I can get 5 days for less than my budget ($500)



They JUST released the Military Discounts today that start in October,   so maybe the AP discounts will be coming soon.


----------



## charliebrown

Mickey 88, how long did it take your car to be pirated out?
do you have any more pics?


----------



## valree

Its Wendesday and I already need a drink.  Is anyone pouring tonight?  Heck, with the way this week is going, I'd even take a tall glass of lemonade.

I havent properly introduced myself on this thread.  Im Valerie, 36, living in northern VA.  Ive only been to one meet and that was back in October 2010.  I met Sha (who I havent seen around here in a long time!), DFD, and a few others at HDDR.  

Wish I could be at the October meet, but I plan on going in November during Veterans Day weekend.  Id love to find out what local meets will take place in the future as well!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

valree said:


> Its Wendesday and I already need a drink.  Is anyone pouring tonight?  Heck, with the way this week is going, I'd even take a tall glass of lemonade.
> 
> I havent properly introduced myself on this thread.  Im Valerie, 36, living in northern VA.  Ive only been to one meet and that was back in October 2010.  I met Sha (who I havent seen around here in a long time!), DFD, and a few others at HDDR.
> 
> Wish I could be at the October meet, but I plan on going in November during Veterans Day weekend.  Id love to find out what local meets will take place in the future as well!



Hi Valree...I'm sorry to hear you are having a bad week...but having lived in Fairfax, I know how tough life in NOVA can be at times.


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> Mickey 88, how long did it take your car to be pirated out?
> do you have any more pics?



this is the newest  version of the Black Pearl


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

good morning fine folks... I can't wait to start my weekend tomorrow!! WOOHOO! What are you all up to this weekend?? I think I may take a drive out to Lancaster tomorrow and do a lil Amish home goods shopping. Yeah, fun right? 



valree said:


> Its Wendesday and I already need a drink.  Is anyone pouring tonight?  Heck, with the way this week is going, I'd even take a tall glass of lemonade.
> 
> I havent properly introduced myself on this thread.  Im Valerie, 36, living in northern VA.  Ive only been to one meet and that was back in October 2010.  I met Sha (who I havent seen around here in a long time!), DFD, and a few others at HDDR.
> 
> Wish I could be at the October meet, but I plan on going in November during Veterans Day weekend.  Id love to find out what local meets will take place in the future as well!




Hey Valerie  !! I hope your week gets better, just a couple more hours until the weekend. 



charliebrown said:


> Mickey 88, how long did it take your car to be pirated out?
> do you have any more pics?



OMG, that picture with the kids is killing me! LOLOLOL


----------



## charliebrown

LaLalovesWDW said:


> OMG, that picture with the kids is killing me! LOLOLOL




Thanks... It took me FOREVER to find a gif that showed how I was feeling, despite having about 100 already saved on my computer for any emotion or event that may arise.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

MICKEY88 said:


> from the looks of the first sentence you've already started drinking
> 
> if I sail The Black Pearl across the river can I join you for a drink



Well, if I am drinking at work...you wouldn't have to take the Pearl across the river...my office is right next to the capitol.


----------



## DCTooTall

valree said:


> Its Wendesday and I already need a drink.  Is anyone pouring tonight?  Heck, with the way this week is going, I'd even take a tall glass of lemonade.
> 
> I havent properly introduced myself on this thread.  Im Valerie, 36, living in northern VA.  Ive only been to one meet and that was back in October 2010.  I met Sha (who I havent seen around here in a long time!), DFD, and a few others at HDDR.
> 
> Wish I could be at the October meet, but I plan on going in November during Veterans Day weekend.  Id love to find out what local meets will take place in the future as well!



How about both?   A Jack Daniel's Lynchburg Lemonade?




LaLalovesWDW said:


> good morning fine folks... I can't wait to start my weekend tomorrow!! WOOHOO! What are you all up to this weekend?? I think I may take a drive out to Lancaster tomorrow and do a lil Amish home goods shopping. Yeah, fun right?



  Ah... Lancaster and the Amish....  Gotta love it.  

  (I'm just across the river from Lancaster over in York.)


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> Well, if I am drinking at work...you wouldn't have to take the Pearl across the river...my office is right next to the capitol.



Seriously...  how have you 2 not hung out yet?!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> good morning fine folks... I can't wait to start my weekend tomorrow!! WOOHOO! What are you all up to this weekend?? I think I may take a drive out to Lancaster tomorrow and do a lil Amish home goods shopping. Yeah, fun right? [/COLOR]



you should make a weekend of it and go to the PA ren faire


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> Well, if I am drinking at work...you wouldn't have to take the Pearl across the river...my office is right next to the capitol.



seriously ?  what building..??


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am in the Keystone Bldg.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> How about both?   A Jack Daniel's Lynchburg Lemonade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... Lancaster and the Amish....  Gotta love it.
> 
> (I'm just across the river from Lancaster over in York.)



yeah, Im corny like that. I just love some of their foods and homemade furniture type things. Oh you are in York? Wow...when I took my daughter there last month to Dutch Wonderland and Hersehy we stayed at the new Holiday Inn Express in York. We had a great time. 



MICKEY88 said:


> you should make a weekend of it and go to the PA ren faire



Ok, I gotta look that up. Sounds fun if it doesn't rain...


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> yeah, Im corny like that. I just love some of their foods and homemade furniture type things. Oh you are in York? Wow...when I took my daughter there last month to Dutch Wonderland and Hersehy we stayed at the new Holiday Inn Express in York. We had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I gotta look that up. Sounds fun if it doesn't rain...



I will be there, let me know if you're coming and wanna hang out, will you be traveling alone or bringing a friend, tickets are 29.95, but this weekend is buy one get one free..


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> yeah, Im corny like that. I just love some of their foods and homemade furniture type things. Oh you are in York? Wow...when I took my daughter there last month to Dutch Wonderland and Hersehy we stayed at the new Holiday Inn Express in York. We had a great time.




 Yup....  I work in Downtown York,  and Live over in Hellam which is pretty much right over the river from Lancaster.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> Yup....  I work in Downtown York,  and Live over in Hellam which is pretty much right over the river from Lancaster.



My father is working on the Rt. 30 bridge right now...I hate that he is out there all hours of the day working construction.


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> My father is working on the Rt. 30 bridge right now...I hate that he is out there all hours of the day working construction.



So you are saying it's all his fault that getting over the river has become a nightmare at times.   good to know.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

He is just an inspector...not actually doing the main work.  He actually shut them down last night because the material wasn't to specification and the other company wanted to continue.

He says they should be done by October...SORRY


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> He is just an inspector...not actually doing the main work.  He actually shut them down last night because the material wasn't to specification and the other company wanted to continue.
> 
> He says they should be done by October...SORRY



So what you are saying is that they should be done by January.    Got it.

  (Need to factor in the obligatory road construction delays that always seem to happen.)


----------



## superdisneydork

1Grumpy9 said:


> He is just an inspector...not actually doing the main work.  He actually shut them down last night because the material wasn't to specification and the other company wanted to continue.
> 
> He says they should be done by October...SORRY



Better that it be built right than built fast!

Us engineers get cranky when we contract things out and people skimp on the job to save time/money. It usually ends fairly badly.

So, tell him thanks for keeping them honest!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Haven't had much DIS time lately, so I thought I'd pop in tonight since I leave for my semi-solo on Saturday morning!!  I'm so excited!  I thought I'd be a little nervous, but I'm really looking forward to it.  One more day of work, and we're just taking to campers out to a pizza buffet and community pool.  Not a bad last day of work.   After that, home to pack then a good night's sleep before I head to the airport around 6:30a (which is late for me!).  Can't wait!


----------



## valree

Thanks for the welcome!

Weekend plans?  I've got a cookout tomorrow night and then shopping on Saturday!  I'm only allowing myself to stay at the mall for a little bit.  Well, thats what I keep telling myself.  I need to come home and finish cleaning.  My life feels like one never-ending project!



DisneydaveCT said:


> Hi Valree...I'm sorry to hear you are having a bad week...but having lived in Fairfax, I know how tough life in NOVA can be at times.



Hi ex-neighbor!  Yes, living here can be tough.  Weekday traffic has been great with kids out of school, people on vacation, and Congress on recess.  Weekend traffic is still the nightmare that it's always been.  

I can taste the weekend! It's almost here!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

> So what you are saying is that they should be done by January. Got it.
> 
> (Need to factor in the obligatory road construction delays that always seem to happen.)



No...From what he is saying, October is when they should be done with it...but don't be surprised if it will be under constuction again in about 3 or 4 yrs.



superdisneydork said:


> Better that it be built right than built fast!
> 
> Us engineers get cranky when we contract things out and people skimp on the job to save time/money. It usually ends fairly badly.
> 
> So, tell him thanks for keeping them honest!



Thanks!!!  I hate that he is working these weird hours as a retiree (he retired from the PA Dept of Trans and now works as a consultant)...Going in at 5am, coming home at 3pm, then going back in at 8pm and working until 3am.  Certainly not your normal 66 yr olds daily routine!!!


----------



## charliebrown

how is everyones Friday going?
im still on summer break, but just cant wait for my trip.






and i got my first real salary job.





and I will be the youngest person to ever hold this job, and they are changing company policy just to hire me.


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Haven't had much DIS time lately, so I thought I'd pop in tonight since I leave for my semi-solo on Saturday morning!!  I'm so excited!  I thought I'd be a little nervous, but I'm really looking forward to it.  One more day of work, and we're just taking to campers out to a pizza buffet and community pool.  Not a bad last day of work.   After that, home to pack then a good night's sleep before I head to the airport around 6:30a (which is late for me!).  Can't wait!



  Why must everyone rub my face in the fact I don't get to go back for another couple months. 



valree said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Weekend plans?  I've got a cookout tomorrow night and then shopping on Saturday!  I'm only allowing myself to stay at the mall for a little bit.  Well, thats what I keep telling myself.  I need to come home and finish cleaning.  My life feels like one never-ending project!



 My Weekend plans are more of the same.   Head to NJ to see my GF.... and beyond that,  play it by ear.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why must everyone rub my face in the fact I don't get to go back for another couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> My Weekend plans are more of the same.   Head to NJ to see my GF.... and beyond that,  play it by ear.



at least you get to go back in a couple months..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> at least you get to go back in a couple months..



  But you get to spend a lot more time down there than i when you do go....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> But you get to spend a lot more time down there than i when you do go....



if and when I get to go, but that is because I've done the work, raised a kid to love disney, and worked somewhere long enough to build up vacation time


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> if and when I get to go, but that is because I've done the work, raised a kid to love disney, and worked somewhere long enough to build up vacation time



I've got the vacation time....   just need to work on that kid thing.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I've got the vacation time....   just need to work on that kid thing.



well, hopefully your GF likes disney..


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:


> Why must everyone rub my face in the fact I don't get to go back for another couple months.



Well, if it makes it any better, my kid's been there with his grandparents since Tuesday, so I've been jealous of a seven year old.  I plan to meet up with him a few times and have him over to BC to hang out at SAB, but other than that, it's his time with them and my grown-up time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I've got the vacation time....   just need to work on that kid thing.



Yeah, but it depends on the age of the "kid".  My son became excellent and making sure dismem98 and I were well looked after.  Of course, he was a teenager already and loved hanging out as well as going on rides, but I never threw a guy into the mix back then. 

Now that I think about it, maybe a 2 bedroom unit is in order for this vacation. . .lol.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Has anyone ever rented points from DVC members before? I am thinking of doing this. I have a  $600 budget for hotel for the meet. Staying October 13th-17th.


----------



## valree

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Has anyone ever rented points from DVC members before? I am thinking of doing this. I have a  $600 budget for hotel for the meet. Staying October 13th-17th.



I have! In fact, I'm trying to do it again for my November trip, but the pickins are slim right now in terms of availability.  It took me a little while to find a good seller though. I've rented from my seller twice, and I will continue to use her until I get my own contract.  I've paid between $9 and $12 per point.  Where are you in the process?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

No where other than the thinking about it stage. Lol.


----------



## charliebrown

I went to the post office today.....and they were out of stamps..... and were rude about it..... Excuse me for asking for an item, which is something that you should have. Then, they gave me a wrong form for my passport, and they said that the form " hasn't been used in 5 years" THEN WHY DID YOU GIVE ONE TO ME? Then they said they could not have possibly given it to me. Yes, USPS, I keep 5 year old passport forms on me, just to mess with you.

They also took my ORIGINAL birth certificate, and they mail it to philly. um, what happens if it gets lost, or stolen? Oh, i forgot that not a single piece of mail has every been misplaced.


----------



## valree

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> No where other than the thinking about it stage. Lol.



Let me know if you have any questions about it!  I think it's a great way to stay on WDW in a bigger room and not pay a lot of money. Availability is limited at certain resorts during busier times of the year (VWL at Christmastime, BWV and BCV during Food & Wine), but rooms at SSR and OKW are almost always available.



> I went to the post office today.....and they were out of stamps..... and were rude about it..... Excuse me for asking for an item, which is something that you should have. Then, they gave me a wrong form for my passport, and they said that the form " hasn't been used in 5 years" THEN WHY DID YOU GIVE ONE TO ME? Then they said they could not have possibly given it to me. Yes, USPS, I keep 5 year old passport forms on me, just to mess with you.



Hahaha!  Sounds like a great trip.  There's never a dull moment at the post office.  Every time I go, I have to brace myself.


----------



## charliebrown

valree said:


> Hahaha!  Sounds like a great trip.  There's never a dull moment at the post office.  Every time I go, I have to brace myself.



Me the entire time:





and if they loose my birth certificate:


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> They also took my ORIGINAL birth certificate, and they mail it to philly. um, what happens if it gets lost, or stolen? Oh, i forgot that not a single piece of mail has every been misplaced.



That I believe would be due to the actual government requirements.  Just like you can't use a photo-copied version of your birth certificate for getting a driver's license,   they won't take anything but a certified copy of the birth certificate in the processing of the passport application.   The Post Office is basically just a middle-man in the whole Passport getting bureaucracy.

  And to be honest,  since i've never actually applied for a passport,  I wouldn't be shocked if the Passport processing people either lose it,  or don't return it after they verify the information.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> That I believe would be due to the actual government requirements.  Just like you can't use a photo-copied version of your birth certificate for getting a driver's license,   they won't take anything but a certified copy of the birth certificate in the processing of the passport application.   The Post Office is basically just a middle-man in the whole Passport getting bureaucracy.
> 
> And to be honest,  since i've never actually applied for a passport,  I wouldn't be shocked if the Passport processing people either lose it,  or don't return it after they verify the information.



how was your weekend ?


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> That I believe would be due to the actual government requirements.  Just like you can't use a photo-copied version of your birth certificate for getting a driver's license,   they won't take anything but a certified copy of the birth certificate in the processing of the passport application.   The Post Office is basically just a middle-man in the whole Passport getting bureaucracy.
> 
> And to be honest,  since i've never actually applied for a passport,  I wouldn't be shocked if the Passport processing people either lose it,  or don't return it after they verify the information.



wouldn't it make a lot more sense to just take the birth-certificate at the post office, and they could check to make sure its legit, then scan the original and either email it or ship a copy to the passport people?

Like a boss


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> wouldn't it make a lot more sense to just take the birth-certificate at the post office, and they could check to make sure its legit, then scan the original and either email it or ship a copy to the passport people?
> 
> Like a boss



nope, government never operates in a simple logical way, it's also illegal to photocopy a birth certificate


----------



## charliebrown

you would think they would allow you do make a copy if they risked losing it.....and the post master MADE ME A COPY ANYWAY.

Logic, USPS has none.


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> you would think they would allow you do make a copy if they risked losing it.....and the post master MADE ME A COPY ANYWAY.
> 
> Logic, USPS has none.



nope, they want you to buy a certified copy


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> how was your weekend ?



 A Bit busy...  but what else is new.    I'm on call for the next 2 weeks though,  so I'm not going to get to make my NJ trips the next 2 weekends to see the GF.       [She has extended family visiting too,  so she can't make the trip to PA to visit either.]




charliebrown said:


> wouldn't it make a lot more sense to just take the birth-certificate at the post office, and they could check to make sure its legit, then scan the original and either email it or ship a copy to the passport people?



 Nope.   For one thing,  As  mentioned,  the Post office is just acting as a middle man for the Passport people.  They aren't really authorized or equipped to do much more than help you get all the forms and information you need sent to the appropriate department.   

Also,  The Passport people would need a certified copy of the Birth Certificate.  They would have no way of knowing that a photocopy made by the post office was made by the post office and not joe schmoe at home.

  Certified Copies of your Birth Certificate can only be obtained from a couple locations.  (It can vary depending upon where you live).  Usually it's going to be places like the Department of Health, County Records Department,  or Courthouse for the county where you were born,   or  sometimes you can also get them from your birth hospital or state Department of Health or Records Departments.    

Of course... since people are so mobile these days,   there are some services like VitalChek which will assist you in obtaining a valid certified copy of your Birth Certificate [Or other Documents] from out-of-state agencies....  but of course,   there are additional fees involved for their services.     (I had to use them once to get a copy of my Birth Certificate for my Employer since I had lost mine during a move,   and am now located in PA and not the Atlanta area where I was born.)



charliebrown said:


> you would think they would allow you do make a copy if they risked losing it.....and the post master MADE ME A COPY ANYWAY.
> 
> Logic, USPS has none.



  Remember too...  the USPS isn't really an official government agency in the same way as the State Department, IRS,  DOT,   Or any number of other Government agencies.

 While it is tied into the Government,   it functions more like a Private company than a Government agency.  It's actually that unique arrangement that's causing it so much trouble these days since they have to receive government approval to get a lot of things done,  or have obligations forced upon them by the Government....  Yet they don't get any actual government funding.

   Honestly,   since you didn't get a certified copy for your passport application,  I'd be thankful they made a photocopy for you before sending the original with your application.  They weren't required to do so,    but while you can't do much with the photocopy,    The information on it could come in handy when attempting to locate the correct agency or verifying information needed in order to order some additional Certified copies.  [you can even get them wallet sized now. ]

  Cost for certified copies can vary depending upon the agency.  it could be as cheap at $10 with discounts for 'additional copies' purchased at the same time,   up to over $30-40 if you have to use a 3rd party to assist you in getting it.


----------



## charliebrown

i know that the USPS is acting like a middle man, but all they would have to do is use a special watermark on a scanned birth certificate on an email, sent by a registered USPS computer.......problem solved.




and im not concerned about getting another one.....until they loose mine.



ps.
Even though they aren't making the passport, they should have better communication with the people who do.


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> i know that the USPS is acting like a middle man, but all they would have to do is use a special watermark on a scanned birth certificate on an email, sent by a registered USPS computer.......problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im not concerned about getting another one.....until they loose mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ps.
> Even though they aren't making the passport, they should have better communication with the people who do.



Somehow I have a hard time picturing the USPS,  in it's current financial situation,   taking the time or effort to either train, or perform the needed background and security checks on their relatively low-paid front counter personell in every post-office around the country on how to properly verify the security on the birth certificates to verify they are authentic and then send that confirmation to the State Department.

 There are many different security features built into the physical document (from the raised seals,  to watermarks,  color shifting inks,and even the paper it's printed on,  etc),  and every locality in the country could in theory utilize different combinations of those security features.  Even if they instituted a program that said the state department could verify the image came from an authorized Post Office,   They still wouldn't have the physical document to verify it's authenticity.

Considering a Passport is excepted as legal ID on a much larger scale than a simple drivers license,   It's much more important for them to ensure that they are not being issued falsely.


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow I have a hard time picturing the USPS,  in it's current financial situation,   taking the time or effort to either train, or perform the needed background and security checks on their relatively low-paid front counter personell in every post-office around the country on how to properly verify the security on the birth certificates to verify they are authentic and then send that confirmation to the State Department.
> 
> There are many different security features built into the physical document (from the raised seals,  to watermarks,  color shifting inks,and even the paper it's printed on,  etc),  and every locality in the country could in theory utilize different combinations of those security features.  Even if they instituted a program that said the state department could verify the image came from an authorized Post Office,   They still wouldn't have the physical document to verify it's authenticity.
> 
> Considering a Passport is excepted as legal ID on a much larger scale than a simple drivers license,   It's much more important for them to ensure that they are not being issued falsely.





that would be fine.....however, my birth certificate is NOT insured. If they loose it, they said they WILL NOT pay for it, whch i find to be  (insert expletives here).

Maybe, if they took the time to train the employees (you know TO ORDER STAMPS WHEN YOU ARE RUNNING LOW, AND TO NOT BE RUDE WHEN I ASK FOR STAMPS, AND YOU ARE OUT), they wouldn't face this difficult financial situation.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

So, I've been on my semi-solo for three days...and haven't been solo.    I think tomorrow will be a solo day, though.  Hoping to pop into the spa or book a mani/pedi at least, then maybe head to Epcot.  Really enjoying this trip despite missing the fam.


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> that would be fine.....however, my birth certificate is NOT insured. If they loose it, they said they WILL NOT pay for it, whch i find to be  (insert expletives here).
> 
> Maybe, if they took the time to train the employees (you know TO ORDER STAMPS WHEN YOU ARE RUNNING LOW, AND TO NOT BE RUDE WHEN I ASK FOR STAMPS, AND YOU ARE OUT), they wouldn't face this difficult financial situation.



umm why didn't you insure it if you are so certain they will lose it


----------



## 1Grumpy9

charliebrown said:


> i know that the USPS is acting like a middle man, but all they would have to do is use a special watermark on a scanned birth certificate on an email, sent by a registered USPS computer.......problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im not concerned about getting another one.....until they loose mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ps.
> Even though they aren't making the passport, they should have better communication with the people who do.



I can say the two times I have sent things to Philly for either my initial Passport or my renewal I have never had a problem.  When I got my renewal, it was in 2006 and I had to send back my old one (which I was afraid they were going to keep and I wanted the stamps that were in it from Europe), but in 4 weeks I got my renewed passport with my old one also.

This reminds me I need to check what date the passport expires so I know to keep that in my calendar so it doesn't run out.


----------



## charliebrown

MICKEY88 said:


> umm why didn't you insure it if you are so certain they will lose it



they send it, not me. I  asked if i could insure it, and they said no.


----------



## MICKEY88

charliebrown said:


> they send it, not me. I  asked if i could insure it, and they said no.



crooks


----------



## charliebrown

agreed, well, at least ill be in disney tomorrow!


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8c3QTV98yE


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. Do we have any meal planned for the meet? Or are we just gonna graze around WS for the F&W?


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> that would be fine.....however, my birth certificate is NOT insured. If they loose it, they said they WILL NOT pay for it, whch i find to be  (insert expletives here).
> 
> Maybe, if they took the time to train the employees (you know TO ORDER STAMPS WHEN YOU ARE RUNNING LOW, AND TO NOT BE RUDE WHEN I ASK FOR STAMPS, AND YOU ARE OUT), they wouldn't face this difficult financial situation.



 Actually,  the 2 leading causes for the Post Office's Financial woes currently are the congressional mandates on the service levels it must provide (and the rates it can charge, along with other obligations it must pay for)....  and honestly... the Internet,   which with Email, IM, etc has resulted in a drastic decline in regular first class letters moving thru the system.   The end result is that while income from stamps has steadily declined,   it has not had the freedom to cut services or locations to cut their costs to a level that would be sustainable under their current income levels.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So, I've been on my semi-solo for three days...and haven't been solo.    I think tomorrow will be a solo day, though.  Hoping to pop into the spa or book a mani/pedi at least, then maybe head to Epcot.  Really enjoying this trip despite missing the fam.



  Travelling Solo is awesome.  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. Do we have any meal planned for the meet? Or are we just gonna graze around WS for the F&W?



Um....   For the primary meet on the 13th... I don't think so.   With all the food options during F&W it's more difficult to plan on a full on meal.

  I think Tara mentioned something about a possible ADR planned for Sunday if people want to get together.  (check the first post where I posted the semi-updated plans)

Also,   There is the planned Drinks Friday night which BigE was talking about doing.....  as well as the 'party' which LaLa was going to host if people show enough interest.   (still think Lala and BigE should get together to combine their get-togethers.)


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> Actually,  the 2 leading causes for the Post Office's Financial woes currently are the congressional mandates on the service levels it must provide (and the rates it can charge, along with other obligations it must pay for)....  and honestly... the Internet,   which with Email, IM, etc has resulted in a drastic decline in regular first class letters moving thru the system.   The end result is that while income from stamps has steadily declined,   it has not had the freedom to cut services or locations to cut their costs to a level that would be sustainable under their current income levels.
> \



yeah, i know customer service isn't the number one issue on money making, but wouldn't more people ship packages with Usps if it was a easy as Fedex or UPS?


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> yeah, i know customer service isn't the number one issue on money making, but wouldn't more people ship packages with Usps if it was a easy as Fedex or UPS?



The problem isn't the package shipping.   It's the regular old letter in the mail, or bill payment... or magazine subscription.... or even advertisement.

 The USPS relied on the volume of cheap letters and envelopes sent thru the system to fund it's operations.  As the Internet and other emerging technologies (including Text Messaging) have resulted in more people switching to the faster and cheaper methods of communication, and online billpay,  The volume of items sent thru the USPS has dramtically decreased.

With a normal "private" business, They could reorganize their cost structures and service offerings to compete and survive in this new reality.   However,  Since the USPS is officially part of the Government and needs congressional approval to make any major changes....  It is stuck still having to operate a system designed for the pre-internet age in the post-internet era.

A perfect example of this is the congressional mandate that the USPS has to maintain a presence in each ZIP Code,   along with the ability to make deliveries on a daily basis to virtually every address in the US.    In major metropolitan and suburban areas,  This isn't a HUGE deal due to those areas still generating a decent amount of volume due to their scale.   You still could end up with 5 or 6 physical post offices within a 20min radius which wouldn't be justified due to the costs/income ratios in a private business for each location.    In the more Rural areas of the country however (Which is a majority of the country),  You could end up needing to staff a physical location for maybe 100 people total.  UPS/FedEX wouldn't even bother placing a physical storefront in these areas because the cost wouldn't be justified....  let alone have a truck running out there daily.

And Since the USPS needs congressional approval to raise rates,   When prices for things like fuel skyrocketed,   the USPS could not easily raise their rates to account for the raised costs of doing business.  (UPS instituted a new 'Fuel Surcharge' in their rates to account for the varied costs of gassing their fleet)


----------



## Brocktoon

For the folks who are going to be down during the F&W Fest, the general bookings opened this morning for the tastings and events. Besides the big Swolphin Classic on the night of the 12th, I booked a Niege wine seminar on the 14th. Also got a Lasseter Family Wine and Yachtsman's Steakhouse cooking demo on the 16th


----------



## DIS_MERI

charliebrown said:


> I went to the post office today.....and they were out of stamps..... and were rude about it..... Excuse me for asking for an item, which is something that you should have. Then, they gave me a wrong form for my passport, and they said that the form " hasn't been used in 5 years" THEN WHY DID YOU GIVE ONE TO ME? Then they said they could not have possibly given it to me. Yes, USPS, I keep 5 year old passport forms on me, just to mess with you.
> 
> They also took my ORIGINAL birth certificate, and they mail it to philly. um, what happens if it gets lost, or stolen? Oh, i forgot that not a single piece of mail has every been misplaced.



The first time I applied for a passport, they did indeed lose my birth certificate (and it was lost within the post office I applied at, it never even hit their tracking system).  I was *not* a happy camper....


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

What "party" are you talking about DC? Lol. I'm lost on that one. I still don't know when I'm coming. Either get there on 13th. Or leave on 13th. With 5 days either way. When is everybody else getting there?


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> What "party" are you talking about DC? Lol. I'm lost on that one. I still don't know when I'm coming. Either get there on 13th. Or leave on 13th. With 5 days either way. When is everybody else getting there?



   Well she was talking about hosting one of her passion parties. 

 I'll be down there from about the 6th-16th.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Umm. Lol. I'm still lost. DM me if not fit to talk about on boards.


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Umm. Lol. I'm still lost. DM me if not fit to talk about on boards.



It'd probably be best if Lala explains.  I'd do a horrible job at it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It'd probably be best if Lala explains.  I'd do a horrible job at it.



but it would be entertaining


----------



## charliebrown

DCTooTall said:


> The problem isn't the package shipping.   It's the regular old letter in the mail, or bill payment... or magazine subscription.... or even advertisement.
> 
> The USPS relied on the volume of cheap letters and envelopes sent thru the system to fund it's operations.  As the Internet and other emerging technologies (including Text Messaging) have resulted in more people switching to the faster and cheaper methods of communication, and online billpay,  The volume of items sent thru the USPS has dramtically decreased.
> 
> With a normal "private" business, They could reorganize their cost structures and service offerings to compete and survive in this new reality.   However,  Since the USPS is officially part of the Government and needs congressional approval to make any major changes....  It is stuck still having to operate a system designed for the pre-internet age in the post-internet era.
> 
> A perfect example of this is the congressional mandate that the USPS has to maintain a presence in each ZIP Code,   along with the ability to make deliveries on a daily basis to virtually every address in the US.    In major metropolitan and suburban areas,  This isn't a HUGE deal due to those areas still generating a decent amount of volume due to their scale.   You still could end up with 5 or 6 physical post offices within a 20min radius which wouldn't be justified due to the costs/income ratios in a private business for each location.    In the more Rural areas of the country however (Which is a majority of the country),  You could end up needing to staff a physical location for maybe 100 people total.  UPS/FedEX wouldn't even bother placing a physical storefront in these areas because the cost wouldn't be justified....  let alone have a truck running out there daily.
> 
> And Since the USPS needs congressional approval to raise rates,   When prices for things like fuel skyrocketed,   the USPS could not easily raise their rates to account for the raised costs of doing business.  (UPS instituted a new 'Fuel Surcharge' in their rates to account for the varied costs of gassing their fleet)



do you work for USPS?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

See below. Double post


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Question to everybody. Would you rather do which of these.

Value with Deluxe Dining
Moderate with Dining(Not QS)

I would love to stay Deluxe. But don't think I can for under 1k for 5 days in October. I have never really done much dining. When I go I usually do QS since I'm there for weekends because I'm semi-local.   I just think that it might be too much food. Any suggestions?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> but it would be entertaining



   But people would end up getting totally the wrong idea.  



charliebrown said:


> do you work for USPS?



 heh heh... No.  I actually work for a major media/communications company currently.    I did however at one time work for UPS in a customer service department which gave me a pretty good understanding of some of the logistics and details involved in shipping/deliver company logistics.

Add in years of customer service in various capacities,   and my general tendency to learn and retain tons of rather useless trivia,      and I can sometimes get a bit defensive when I see a situation where I feel people are getting a bum wrap due to other's not understanding the reasons behind the situation which are completely out of their control.

 Sorry if I got a bit ranty/preachy.   



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question to everybody. Would you rather do which of these.
> 
> Value with Deluxe Dining
> Moderate with Dining(Not QS)
> 
> I would love to stay Deluxe. But don't think I can for under 1k for 5 days in October. I have never really done much dining. When I go I usually do QS since I'm there for weekends because I'm semi-local.   I just think that it might be too much food. Any suggestions?



Um....   honestly....  neither.  (But i'm an off-site kinda guy).

Do you have an AP or TiW card?    And are you planning on hitting F&W alot?    F&W booths will take snack credits from the DDP,   but I'm wondering if maybe you might end up coming out ahead if you went with a room-only discount and then utilized a TiW discount combined with just paying OOP for what you eat vs. paying full rack rates for you room plus the DDP for more food than you'd want to actually eat.


 You are a Florida Resident? correct?  If you don't have an AP currently,  maybe you could utilize the monthly payment option available for residents to also lower your ticket cost on this trip which would free up money for the TiW and food budget.     (And even if you just do the occasional weekend trip or day trip down to the Disney area,   you'd still come out ahead in the long run vs. buying other ticket options for each trip)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I have an AP. I am kinda leaning towards the room discount plus buying a TiW card. I guess I gotta price out the meals. I usually stay off site when I come down for a weekend. But I would love to forget the driving and stay on-site. Also it would be more relaxing for me. I'd rathe wait for a bus. Then sit in traffic driving.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://www.*********.com/2012/08/stages-disney-addiction-stage/

Hmmm.... I'd say definitely a solid stage 3 with some of stage 4 thrown in. hahaha How about you guys?


----------



## charliebrown

bye everyone. Off to Disney world!


----------



## Brocktoon

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> What "party" are you talking about DC? Lol. I'm lost on that one. I still don't know when I'm coming. Either get there on 13th. Or leave on 13th. With 5 days either way. When is everybody else getting there?


 
I'm arriving on the morning of the 11th, and leaving on the 18th. Since I'm crashing in my parents RV at the Fort, I'll be hanging with them some of the time, especially for a few dinners we have ADRs for. Other times I'll be doing my own thing, relaxing at the Fort drinking beers etc ...



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question to everybody. Would you rather do which of these.
> 
> Value with Deluxe Dining
> Moderate with Dining(Not QS)
> 
> I would love to stay Deluxe. But don't think I can for under 1k for 5 days in October. I have never really done much dining. When I go I usually do QS since I'm there for weekends because I'm semi-local. I just think that it might be too much food. Any suggestions?


 
Used to do the dining plan, but haven't done it over the past few years. I haven't found the dining plan to be of much use, especially after they got rid of the appetizer and tips included. You may save money, but you're also conditioned to eat a full lunch from a plan counter service everyday to get your value. Since I tend to get drinks at meals, appetizers, and don't always eat a CS lunch, I like the freedom of eating what I want instead of planning my vacation around the dining plan.  Deluxe Dining just seems like way too much food, and the entire vacation would revolve around ADRs


----------



## DefLepard

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Question to everybody. Would you rather do which of these.
> 
> I have never really done much dining. When I go I usually do QS



You answered your own question in that sentence, if you don't do much dinning why get a dinning plan ?



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I have an AP. I am kinda leaning towards the room discount plus buying a TiW card. I guess I gotta price out the meals. I usually stay off site when I come down for a weekend. But I would love to forget the driving and stay on-site. Also it would be more relaxing for me. I'd rathe wait for a bus. Then sit in traffic driving.



As a Florida resident I Love staying on-site with the Florida resident discount rate's Disney offers us Floridians, riding the bus, water taxi, or monorail is far better than having to deal with I-4 traffic 

Favorite moderate resorts I would suggest = Port Orleans Riverside, very nice & quiet, smaller main pool will be crowded, you can get drinks at the pool bar but for food you will have to walk over to the Riverside Mill Food Court (You are allowed to bring food back to the pool area)

Coronado Springs Resort = LARGE resort area, walk to the food court & Rix lounge may be some distance depending on the room you get, the main pool is great & Siesta's Pool Bar at the main pool has nice snacks and you can refill mugs there


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> http://www.*********.com/2012/08/stages-disney-addiction-stage/
> 
> Hmmm.... I'd say definitely a solid stage 3 with some of stage 4 thrown in. hahaha How about you guys?



Link got censored,   but I found it via google.

  Out of the options,  I'd probably best fit into a Stage 4...   Though I proposed a Stage 5 above their "ultimate" level because it's still way too commando for my tastes.


----------



## DefLepard

Stage 4 

Ultimates no longer need a park-map. Almost every t-shirt they own has something Disney on it. <--- omg 

I know two friends that go to Disney a lot and I mentioned that I was going to the Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue Sept 11th and they both said "What's that" 

After explaining what it was I asked if they knew about Mickey's Back Yard BBQ, Horse back riding, or Archery at Fort Wilderness ( cue the crickets )


DCTooTall, I like your comment's on the site about Stage 5 ...


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Stage 4
> 
> Ultimates no longer need a park-map. Almost every t-shirt they own has something Disney on it. <--- omg
> 
> I know two friends that go to Disney a lot and I mentioned that I was going to the Hoop-Dee-Doo Revue Sept 11th and they both said "What's that"
> 
> After explaining what it was I asked if they knew about Mickey's Back Yard BBQ, Horse back riding, or Archery at Fort Wilderness ( cue the crickets )
> 
> 
> DCTooTall, I like your comment's on the site about Stage 5 ...



I know,  Right??  It seems like almost a no-brainer that there was a level or 2 above their "ultimate" stage.

  for one thing....  Ok,  You know all about what the parks have to offer,    But what about the HISTORY of the parks,  what it used to offer,  and why it offers what it currently does?   Is that part of their Ultimate level,    or something above and beyond that level of Disney-nut?

 or what about still finding yourself breaking into song or reciting parts of attractions/shows which haven't been present within the parks for over a decade?


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> I know,  Right??  It seems like almost a no-brainer that there was a level or 2 above their "ultimate" stage.
> 
> for one thing....  Ok,  You know all about what the parks have to offer,    But what about the HISTORY of the parks,  what it used to offer,  and why it offers what it currently does?   Is that part of their Ultimate level,    or something above and beyond that level of Disney-nut?



Small History 

I remember Captain EO with Michael Jackson closing around the mid 90's and now it's back 

I remember when you could swim in Bay lake at Fort Wilderness, and loved Discovery Island in the middle of Bay Lake, you can see the small remaining parts of the dock from a water craft

20 000 leagues under the sea  <-- don't get me started 

Skyway Ride entrance from years ago is now a stroller parking spot


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Skyway Ride entrance from years ago is now a stroller parking spot



Actually... Now the Fantasyland side is a bulldozed construction area for some new bathrooms behind a wall.

And the Tomorrowland side is now only it's lower level where the bathrooms were located.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> Actually... Now the Fantasyland side is a bulldozed construction area for some new bathrooms behind a wall.
> 
> And the Tomorrowland side is now only it's lower level where the bathrooms were located.



Last time I seen the area, it was stroller parking for It's A Small World






Now I am sad


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Last time I seen the area, it was stroller parking for It's A Small World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am sad



This post has some pictures of it's current state.

http://damouse.com/2012/08/10/fanta...bathroom-construction-shows-lots-of-progress/


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> This post has some pictures of it's current state.
> 
> http://damouse.com/2012/08/10/fanta...bathroom-construction-shows-lots-of-progress/



Thanks for the link DCTooTall, I haven't been to the Magic Kingdom in over a year, so I missed some of the Fantasyland expansion construction progress


----------



## DCTooTall

DefLepard said:


> Thanks for the link DCTooTall, I haven't been to the Magic Kingdom in over a year, so I missed some of the Fantasyland expansion construction progress



There is a LOT going on,  and it's looking pretty awesome.

   i've been spending a lot of time all over the DIS keeping up on all sorts rumors and construction progress type stuff.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DefLepard said:


> Thanks for the link DCTooTall, I haven't been to the Magic Kingdom in over a year, so I missed some of the Fantasyland expansion construction progress



A year? I haven't been to WDW in 16 years!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Where is everyone? It's too quiet in here today! Well I just found out my grandma, who lives in Orlando and is in her 80's, has Parkinson's. I guess DW and I will be making a trip sooner than we thought but definitely not in time for the meet up sadly.


----------



## ctnurse

Hey guys!

Just wanted to let ya all know that we are leaving for the world in the morning.  I will scout out all the best places for adult beverages for the October meet and update as necessary.  Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## ludari

Just read about the October meet and too bad for me I'll be at WDW the week before for the Tower of Terror 5K and 10-miler and a month later for the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  Have a great time everyone I'm looking forward to seeing some great pictures.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wanted to let ya all know that we are leaving for the world in the morning.  I will scout out all the best places for adult beverages for the October meet and update as necessary.  Hope everyone has a great week!



See you in a few days. . . .


----------



## MICKEY88

saw this posted on facebook on a disney singles group


http://youtu.be/QtE-4gLRynM


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha,
Thanks great video

hawaiian mickey


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Alright. Looks like I'm going 10/8-10/13. Then staying off site by Universal for a day at IoA


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055NWNOS/?tag=047-20 Too bad it won't be allowed into Disney. LMAO I am totally buying one! We need a Vegas meet up sometime in the spring so I have an excuse to buy it. haha


----------



## ortholablady

Hi everyone!  Nice relaxing weekend. Started with a birthday celebration with 7  of my closest girlfriends on Friday night.  All I wanted for my birthday was some time with my friends.  We all hung out on my porch.  It was great.  
Looking forward to meeting everyone in Oct. with my friend Meg and brother Tim.
Cathy


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> Hi everyone!  Nice relaxing weekend. Started with a birthday celebration with 7  of my closest girlfriends on Friday night.  All I wanted for my birthday was some time with my friends.  We all hung out on my porch.  It was great.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in Oct. with my friend Meg and brother Tim.
> Cathy



It was a rainy weekend here, but good!  Happy birthday!!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Do we have a Facebook page? If not, would everyone be interested in one?


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, great Sunday with dismem98.  She decided to take her driving vacation to Clearwater.  So glad she did.  Happy Birthday to her. . .(Sunday was her day).  We will truly celebrate next weekend.


----------



## MarkF0wle

ortholablady said:


> Hi everyone!  Nice relaxing weekend. Started with a birthday celebration with 7  of my closest girlfriends on Friday night.  All I wanted for my birthday was some time with my friends.  We all hung out on my porch.  It was great.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in Oct. with my friend Meg and brother Tim.
> Cathy



Happy Birthday.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wanted to let ya all know that we are leaving for the world in the morning.  I will scout out all the best places for adult beverages for the October meet and update as necessary.  Hope everyone has a great week!



Have fun!



ludari said:


> Just read about the October meet and too bad for me I'll be at WDW the week before for the Tower of Terror 5K and 10-miler and a month later for the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  Have a great time everyone I'm looking forward to seeing some great pictures.



 Pictures?   That would require being sober enough to operate a camera. 



MICKEY88 said:


> saw this posted on facebook on a disney singles group
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/QtE-4gLRynM



  Thank god we aren't that nuts.... otherwise I'd be worried about the party we were thinking of planning for the meet.

Also...  am I the only one who noticed Cruella seemed to enjoy spreading her legs? 





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Alright. Looks like I'm going 10/8-10/13. Then staying off site by Universal for a day at IoA



 I'm headed to Halloween Horror Nights on the 11th if you'd like to join us. 



bluedevilinaz said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055NWNOS/?tag=047-20 Too bad it won't be allowed into Disney. LMAO I am totally buying one! We need a Vegas meet up sometime in the spring so I have an excuse to buy it. haha



  Oooooo...Sexy....



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Do we have a Facebook page? If not, would everyone be interested in one?



 I've heard there is a Facebook Disney Singles group,    but we don't specifically have one from this crowd.   I'm not even on Facebook anymore so I can't say I have any interest in creating one.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I already have a group of friends going to HHN on the 14th DC


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Also...  am I the only one who noticed Cruella seemed to enjoy spreading her legs? .



that is the main reason I shared..LOL  I've always been a fan of Tyra


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that is the main reason I shared..LOL  I've always been a fan of Tyra


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>



I should have said the main reason I shared it was because I knew you would notice..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I should have said the main reason I shared it was because I knew you would notice..



RRRRRiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggght....     Somehow I don't believe you.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> RRRRRiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggght....     Somehow I don't believe you.



hey think what you want, these are your words " Also... am I the only one who noticed Cruella seemed to enjoy spreading her legs? "


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hey think what you want, these are your words " Also... am I the only one who noticed Cruella seemed to enjoy spreading her legs? "



Hey,   I'm not claiming to be innocent.   it would be a totally lost argument for anyone who knows me....  or honestly,   has even just browsed thru the Singles forum for the past couple years.

  But i doubt the ONLY reason you posted it was for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not even on Facebook anymore so I can't say I have any interest in creating one.



You left Facecrack?  I didn't even get the memo. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You left Facecrack?  I didn't even get the memo. . .



   I finally deleted it around the beginning of the year.   I even shot out a couple general "Guys,  Deleting my facebook account" status updates that I let marrinate for a bit before actually clicking the delete button.


The fact you never saw it just goes to show my reasoning was sound.   Facebook kept changing things,  and deciding for you what you wanted to see,  that ultimately the time and effort I had to put into it to get any value from it was starting to greatly exceed any value I was receiving.   [When I need to spend a couple hours each week tweeking my settings to get it back to what I want to do,   or to ensure it's not linking to an outside site or sharing stuff I don't want it sent....  and all I get in return is the occasional picture update from a friend,  or a life update from someone I know...not simply a 'went to the store. people are idiots' level update,  but more like a 'got a new job! yay!!' level update...   It's just not worth spending the time/effort for so little back]

 To be honest,   other than the once in a blue moon sweepstakes I can't enter because I don't have a FB account,    I really haven't missed it one bit.


----------



## valree

ortholablady said:


> Hi everyone!  Nice relaxing weekend. Started with a birthday celebration with 7  of my closest girlfriends on Friday night.  All I wanted for my birthday was some time with my friends.  We all hung out on my porch.  It was great.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in Oct. with my friend Meg and brother Tim.
> Cathy



Happy birthday!!!



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Alright. Looks like I'm going 10/8-10/13. Then staying off site by Universal for a day at IoA



Where did you end up booking?  Did you try DVC?


----------



## ortholablady

taramoz said:


> It was a rainy weekend here, but good!  Happy birthday!!!





MarkF0wle said:


> Happy Birthday.





valree said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you end up booking?  Did you try DVC?



Thanks All!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Is it sad that I am considering changing my trip dates so that we can try out the new Be Our Guest quick service?  The TS doesn't appeal that much, honestly, but the quick service sounds interesting 

Still haven't told the kiddos about the planned trip in November (well, I actually have teased them about it and they don't realize it lol), but they started school last week and I started taking 12 credit hours this week (all online, but still killer with the homeschooling).  My biggest concern was making sure I didn't have any big projects due during my Disney trip, lol.  Can't wait to hear about all the upcoming trips


----------



## DefLepard

DIS_MERI said:


> Still haven't told the kiddos about the planned trip in November (well, I actually have teased them about it and they don't realize it lol)



You should make one of those "Surprise..We are going to Walt Disney World, right now!!!" videos


----------



## Brocktoon

DIS_MERI said:


> Is it sad that I am considering changing my trip dates so that we can try out the new Be Our Guest quick service? The TS doesn't appeal that much, honestly, but the quick service sounds interesting


 
I noticed that as well ... after looking over the menu I prefer the lunch options over any of the dinner choices


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Is it sad that I am considering changing my trip dates so that we can try out the new Be Our Guest quick service?  The TS doesn't appeal that much, honestly, but the quick service sounds interesting
> 
> Still haven't told the kiddos about the planned trip in November (well, I actually have teased them about it and they don't realize it lol), but they started school last week and I started taking 12 credit hours this week (all online, but still killer with the homeschooling).  My biggest concern was making sure I didn't have any big projects due during my Disney trip, lol.  Can't wait to hear about all the upcoming trips



I'm thinking you should do your trip as planned....  and then plan on squeezing another quicky down sometime early next year.  (Maybe coinciding with the princess?  )    That way you can do both the new FLE,  as well as the refurbed TT that isn't due to open until after Thanksgiving...


----------



## beachphotog

Would anyone out there like to volunteer to pack up my house? It isn't all that much, just allmy crap in the bedroom, my bathroom, the kitchen, my books, etc... I pay in beer and pizza???

BTW, moving sucks...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

beachphotog said:


> Would anyone out there like to volunteer to pack up my house? It isn't all that much, just allmy crap in the bedroom, my bathroom, the kitchen, my books, etc... I pay in beer and pizza???
> 
> BTW, moving sucks...




No thanks. I've been helping my uncle pack all summer(in Chicago no less ) and I'm still not done. I've gotta head back home to get my stuff for school then come back in about a month.

I concur.


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> Would anyone out there like to volunteer to pack up my house? It isn't all that much, just allmy crap in the bedroom, my bathroom, the kitchen, my books, etc... I pay in beer and pizza???
> 
> BTW, moving sucks...



pizza n rum and we could negotiate


----------



## beachphotog

MICKEY88 said:


> pizza n rum and we could negotiate



I think I drank the last of my rum in my manic packing attempt last night... 

Who had the bright idea to start packing 12 days before a move??? 

Oh right, _*this girl...*_


----------



## NJDiva

beachphotog said:


> I think I drank the last of my rum in my manic packing attempt last night...
> 
> Who had the bright idea to start packing 12 days before a move???
> 
> Oh right, _*this girl...*_



I feel your pain. I had to do the same thing in May. we had 3 bedrooms, living room, dining room, kitchen and the sunroom...and we had to move it all in 3 days without a moving company. I was the only one that could move anything heavy or load the truck.
just think when you're done packing you get to unpack it in a new place!!


----------



## Brocktoon

NJDiva said:


> just think when you're done packing you get to unpack it in a new place!!


 
Or leave random boxes half unpacked for enternity ... I moved into my house years ago and I'm still finding the odd box in my attic or tucked away in a corner that I never really got around to unpacking


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> Or leave random boxes half unpacked for enternity ... I moved into my house years ago and I'm still finding the odd box in my attic or tucked away in a corner that I never really got around to unpacking



Do you find any treasures in those boxes ?

I cleaned out my garage the other week and found an EPCOT guidemap dated from Dec 29th 1997 - Jan 4th 1998


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Would anyone out there like to volunteer to pack up my house? It isn't all that much, just allmy crap in the bedroom, my bathroom, the kitchen, my books, etc... I pay in beer and pizza???
> 
> BTW, moving sucks...



You don't want me packing....


    You might be able to convince people to help load and or unload the truck though...


----------



## DCTooTall

I just noticed!!  i GOT TAGGED!!!


----------



## SenecaWolf

DCTooTall said:


> I just noticed!!  i GOT TAGGED!!!



Congrats....now what does that mean?


----------



## DCTooTall

SenecaWolf said:


> Congrats....now what does that mean?



LOL... The colored sayings under my handle to the left.  (Where "Earning my ears", Mouseketeer, and DIS Veteran usually are)


----------



## SenecaWolf

Oh, thanks for explaining.  I just thought people changed their own like I had changed mine.


----------



## DCTooTall

SenecaWolf said:


> Oh, thanks for explaining.  I just thought people changed their own like I had changed mine.



you can change it,   but only the Tag Fairy can do the special stuff like colors and scrolls.


----------



## SenecaWolf

Gotcha


----------



## beachphotog

Ooh, someone is so special now...!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Ooh, someone is so special now...!



I've been special for a LOOOOOONNNNGGGG Time....


  ...I have my own short bus to prove it.


----------



## DefLepard

DCTooTall said:


> I've been special for a LOOOOOONNNNGGGG Time....
> 
> 
> ...I have my own short bus to prove it.



Is it bad I laughed at that


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> I've been special for a LOOOOOONNNNGGGG Time....
> 
> 
> ...I have my own short bus to prove it.



Ha. Just shakin my head now!!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Ha. Just shakin my head now!!



What's really bad is they took my nice shiney tags they had given me overnight....

...and replaced them with this bouncy sparkley tag.



Eh....  It's growing on me...  especcially since I managed to get someone else tagged who thought they were safe by lurking for awhile.


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> What's really bad is they took my nice shiney tags they had given me overnight....
> 
> ...and replaced them with this bouncy sparkley tag.
> 
> 
> :



You do seem the type that would enjoy bouncy, sparkly tags...


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> You do seem the type that would enjoy bouncy, sparkly tags...



...


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> ...



What? Like you couldn't see that coming from a mile away??


----------



## moose615

Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool


----------



## taramoz

moose615 said:


> Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool



Welcome, it's a good group!


----------



## NJDiva

Brocktoon said:


> Or leave random boxes half unpacked for enternity ... I moved into my house years ago and I'm still finding the odd box in my attic or tucked away in a corner that I never really got around to unpacking



ok that just says that you had too much stuff and you forgot all about it...so really you never really needed it at all....



Ok that sounded good in my head


----------



## SenecaWolf

moose615 said:


> Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I just noticed!!  i GOT TAGGED!!!



I wanna get tagged....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

beachphotog said:


> What? Like you couldn't see that coming from a mile away??



I like you already! haha. You're a keeper! *passes a margarita across the bar* 



moose615 said:


> Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool



Everyone say Hi Philip! Wait.. That's AA sorry. haha. *passes out a round of tequila shots to everyone* Welcome to the group! I'm the resident bartender 'round here. Pull up a barstool and join on in the conversation. We're a pretty random group as you'll find out soon enough. 



taramoz said:


> Welcome, it's a good group!



Good is not the word I would've chosen.... 



NJDiva said:


> I wanna get tagged....



*tags Diva* You're it! *runs away*


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LMAO I just had the most epic conversation with my wife and I'm kinda speechless as to how to respond because I'm laughing so hard! She just text me(at 0430 no less) that she loves me so of course I say I love you too. She comes back with "I know but I love you like really bad 80's power ballad possibly from whitesnake or poison" LMFAO! I knew there was a reason I married her!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> I wanna get tagged....



Try posting in one of the Tag Fairy thread's in the Community board section

Newest
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2977521

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2964326&page=188

Hope you get the tag you want


----------



## beachphotog

bluedevilinaz said:


> I like you already! haha. You're a keeper! *passes a margarita across the bar*





Yes! Validation!!! Thanks, I really needed that margarita!


----------



## beachphotog

moose615 said:


> Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool



Welcome to the group!

I would have chosen "interesting..."  But, welcome all the same!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> LMAO I just had the most epic conversation with my wife and I'm kinda speechless as to how to respond because I'm laughing so hard! She just text me(at 0430 no less) that she loves me so of course I say I love you too. She comes back with "I know but I love you like really bad 80's power ballad possibly from whitesnake or poison" LMFAO! I knew there was a reason I married her!



Ok you just gave me my morning laugh twice so far!! at least she didn't start quoting song lyrics then you would have to dedicate a song to her on the radio then she would have to have a singing telagram sent and you would feel the need to get a billboard professing your love....*whew* I may have had too much frosted flakes this morning to come up with that.....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I just noticed!!  i GOT TAGGED!!!



ME TOO!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Welcome, it's a good group!



good ???

when was our rating downgraded ?/

I thught we were a GREAT group !!


----------



## DefLepard

NJDiva said:


> ME TOO!!!



Glad you got tagged !!!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> What? Like you couldn't see that coming from a mile away??



   Sorry....  I was distracted by the sparkleys all over the threads I was stuck in yesterday....  





moose615 said:


> Hi everyone, my names Philip and I'm a single DisDad of a beautiful DD4, I am taking her to WDW for the 1st time in Oct, ran across this thread and it looked really cool



 to the SSC Philip!  Feel free to pull up a chair and join in the conversation!   We always love having new people join us.

 Also...  when in October is your trip?   we are actually planning a meet in mid-Oct that you are more than welcome to get in on if your trip allows.



NJDiva said:


> I wanna get tagged....



  Be careful what you wish for....  



DefLepard said:


> Try posting in one of the Tag Fairy thread's in the Community board section
> 
> Newest
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2977521
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2964326&page=188
> 
> Hope you get the tag you want



  In those threads,  there is no "Tag you want"...  It's "Tag you get".   I had nice tags...  but then I got Boo Boo'd.  




NJDiva said:


> ME TOO!!!



  HEY BOO BOO!!!   



MICKEY88 said:


> good ???
> 
> when was our rating downgraded ?/
> 
> I thught we were a GREAT group !!



  When the Pirate started behaving??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Ok you just gave me my morning laugh twice so far!! at least she didn't start quoting song lyrics then you would have to dedicate a song to her on the radio then she would have to have a singing telagram sent and you would feel the need to get a billboard professing your love....*whew* I may have had too much frosted flakes this morning to come up with that.....



Glad to hear it! haha. That's what The Bartender excels at!  Hahaha right? Because, ya know, I can afford a billboard.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> When the Pirate started behaving??



ohhhhhh, sorry, that's about to change


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I wanna get tagged....



 I wanna tag you !!

When are you coming to Hershey to ride the Pirate again..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I really HATE car shopping. All the haggling, trying to find the right price. It's even worse when the car salesman is you FATHER! Thought he was supposed to look out for his kids. Lol. Only so much he can do. I am finnally going to pick the car up today! 2006 Scion xA.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Glad to hear it! haha. That's what The Bartender excels at!  Hahaha right? Because, ya know, I can afford a billboard.



sorry I was on a roll...you could do an ad on DISboards and everyone would see it! I like that better than a billboard.


----------



## NJDiva

DefLepard said:


> Glad you got tagged !!!



thank you for helping me get tagged...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> sorry I was on a roll...you could do an ad on DISboards and everyone would see it! I like that better than a billboard.



Dunno that I could afford that even. I'm pretty well broke since I'm unemployed and have no income. Just surviving off the wifey's check's for the moment. 

Well I'm headed back to Vegas tonight on Spirit airlines. I'm kinda worried about some of the reviews I've seen with them not having much leg room(I'm 6'2" after all). We'll see what happens I guess. I'm kinda happy to be heading home but it sucks that I have to fix the shower(only run cold) and a leaky shutoff valve on the bathroom sink. Gotta love older homes! *sigh*


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Hi everyone my name is Christina and I'm a 30 year old single mom who is addicted to all things Disney. I live about 2 hours away from WDW and have a AP the kids and I go a lot. I take some solo trips to. I just found this board. I usually am on the trip report board. Well I look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi everyone my name is Christina and I'm a 30 year old single mom who is addicted to all things Disney. I live about 2 hours away from WDW and have a AP the kids and I go a lot. I take some solo trips to. I just found this board. I usually am on the trip report board. Well I look forward to getting to know you all



 to the SSC Christina!!   WE love it when new people join us,  so pull up a chair,  order up a drink from our resident bartender,   and feel free to jump right into the randomness that is the SSC!  

Hmmm...  and since you have an AP and are 2 hours away,   Think you'll be joining us for the meet in October?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Headed for the airport to go back to Vegas. See ya'll in a few hours!(barring any kind of mishap of course. XD)


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> to the SSC Christina!!   WE love it when new people join us,  so pull up a chair,  order up a drink from our resident bartender,   and feel free to jump right into the randomness that is the SSC!
> 
> Hmmm...  and since you have an AP and are 2 hours away,   Think you'll be joining us for the meet in October?



I saw that there was a meetup and I would love to go. Is there someone I need to sign up with?


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> I wanna tag you !!
> 
> When are you coming to Hershey to ride the Pirate again..



Well...that's a loaded question if I've ever seen one.


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Well...that's a loaded question if I've ever seen one.


----------



## valree

bluedevilinaz said:


> Dunno that I could afford that even. I'm pretty well broke since I'm unemployed and have no income. Just surviving off the wifey's check's for the moment.
> 
> Well I'm headed back to Vegas tonight on Spirit airlines. I'm kinda worried about some of the reviews I've seen with them not having much leg room(I'm 6'2" after all). We'll see what happens I guess. I'm kinda happy to be heading home but it sucks that I have to fix the shower(only run cold) and a leaky shutoff valve on the bathroom sink. Gotta love older homes! *sigh*



Have you unfolded yourself yet after your Spirit flight?  I'm 5'4, and _I_ had a problem with leg room on that airline!



> Hi everyone my name is Christina and I'm a 30 year old single mom who is addicted to all things Disney. I live about 2 hours away from WDW and have a AP the kids and I go a lot. I take some solo trips to. I just found this board. I usually am on the trip report board. Well I look forward to getting to know you all



Welcome, Christina!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Brocktoon said:


> I noticed that as well ... after looking over the menu I prefer the lunch options over any of the dinner choices



At least lunch costs less, lol



DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking you should do your trip as planned....  and then plan on squeezing another quicky down sometime early next year.  (Maybe coinciding with the princess?  )    That way you can do both the new FLE,  as well as the refurbed TT that isn't due to open until after Thanksgiving...



I don't think funding any extra trips are going to be happening in the near future....I got this Saturday: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Which means I have largish expenses in my near future (like a wedding, and hopefully a very short honeymoon-sadly not Disney since my fiance doesn't have any vacation time until after the new year and we plan to marry in early December).  He wants to go on a cruise sometime next year, so I suppose I could still end up at Disney then....




beachphotog said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> I would have chosen "interesting..."  But, welcome all the same!



I am not sure interesting does much more than cover the very beginning of things lol



DCTooTall said:


> I've been special for a LOOOOOONNNNGGGG Time....
> 
> 
> ...I have my own short bus to prove it.



Ohhhh, I think many of us here knew you were special before, DC 



beachphotog said:


> I think I drank the last of my rum in my manic packing attempt last night...
> 
> Who had the bright idea to start packing 12 days before a move???
> 
> Oh right, _*this girl...*_



I packed in approximately 5 days last time I moved.  I knew about it a month beforehand that I was moving, but I was house-sitting and then hanging out with my future step-daughter 100 miles away from my stuff for most of the time.  I've been here a month and I've got a long way to go before I'm unpacked.



NJDiva said:


> I feel your pain. I had to do the same thing in May. we had 3 bedrooms, living room, dining room, kitchen and the sunroom...and we had to move it all in 3 days without a moving company. I was the only one that could move anything heavy or load the truck.
> just think when you're done packing you get to unpack it in a new place!!



I remember you talking about that, my future sister-in-law had a similar situation and I can't even imagine doing that.  I have way too much stuff....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

valree said:
			
		

> Have you unfolded yourself yet after your Spirit flight?  I'm 5'4, and I had a problem with leg room on that airline!




Haha yeah. Just before takeoff they moved me to an exit row for free which was NICE! Haha. Had a ton of leg room. The normal seats would've been brutal for 3 hours! If I ever take them again I will be upgrading to an exit row.


----------



## jillyb

Best Wished Missy!!! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## beachphotog

Congrats, girl!!!


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> At least lunch costs less, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think funding any extra trips are going to be happening in the near future....I got this Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means I have largish expenses in my near future (like a wedding, and hopefully a very short honeymoon-sadly not Disney since my fiance doesn't have any vacation time until after the new year and we plan to marry in early December).  He wants to go on a cruise sometime next year, so I suppose I could still end up at Disney



Congrats!  That is fantastic news!  Were you surprised?  How did he propose.? What are your plans?  I am very happy for you.


I just returned from Disney last night and had a fantastic time.  Was able to sneak in some adult time and explored EPCOT for places to enjoy adult beverages.  

For now it is back to reality and work.  School is starting this week and I haven't done anything to prepare.  

I am getting ready for my long needed birthday week in a few weeks.  I am getting away for a nice relaxing long weekend.   I can't believe I soon will be 29.

I hope that anyone is in the path of the storm stays safe.  Have a great Monday!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Woke up this morning to very little rain and even less wind LOL where is this tropical storm LOL looked on the news and my area pretty much got missed. I hope those that are getting hit will stay safe. Its off to school for me. My college is the only school open. Figures!


----------



## DIS_MERI

jillyb said:


> Best Wished Missy!!! Your ring is gorgeous!





beachphotog said:


> Congrats, girl!!!





ctnurse said:


> Congrats!  That is fantastic news!  Were you surprised?  How did he propose.? What are your plans?  I am very happy for you.



Thank you, ladies 

I was supposed to be surprised, lol, but I knew he bought the ring (just not exactly what it looked like) *and* as the big giveaway, my best friend was suddenly able to make the 2 hour trip to come visit me, when she hadn't been able to in the month since I moved up here.  We had a get together with 5 couples, plus the hubby from another couple (the wife had their 3rd child Tuesday and couldn't make it, lol) and all the kids (a 7th couple was out celebrating their anniversary and stopped by later).  We played charades, with the guy acting out and the girl guessing.  Dennis, ignored his assigned charade, of course, and acted out "Will you marry me" and when I guessed correctly he said, "No, will you marry me."

We are looking at getting married the first weekend in December, and I'm shooting for as small a wedding as I can get away with, lol.  He is a very social person, though, so paring down his side of the guest list could be difficult.  There is a very small chance we might move it up to 10/11/12, but I am not sure we will be able to get everything set up quite that quick, so we will see 

For those that haven't been around for ages, I used to dog PlentyOfFish and so, of course, that is how we met, lol.  I posted on here before our first date that I didn't think I was going to go, because he seemed to be telling me what I wanted to hear...but then I decided to go ahead and meet him and here we are now 




ctnurse said:


> I just returned from Disney last night and had a fantastic time.  Was able to sneak in some adult time and explored EPCOT for places to enjoy adult beverages.
> 
> For now it is back to reality and work.  School is starting this week and I haven't done anything to prepare.
> 
> I am getting ready for my long needed birthday week in a few weeks.  I am getting away for a nice relaxing long weekend.   I can't believe I will be 29 soon.



I hate coming back, but at least you have your birthday weekend to look forward to, and help with the post-Disney depression!


----------



## kellymonster23

HI Everyone!!!  I thought I would join in on the fun.  I'm a 33yo female living near Louisville KY.  I LOVE disney, will be making another trip in Jan 2013.  My family tries to make a trip every year.  Just wanted to say Hi and hope to meet some other disney fanatics!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> For those that haven't been around for ages, I used to dog PlentyOfFish and so, of course, that is how we met, lol.  I posted on here before our first date that I didn't think I was going to go, because he seemed to be telling me what I wanted to hear...but then I decided to go ahead and meet him and here we are now



Congrats, 
and thanks for the background story, I was just about to ask, I was kind of remembering the hesitation


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> At least lunch costs less, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think funding any extra trips are going to be happening in the near future....I got this Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means I have largish expenses in my near future (like a wedding, and hopefully a very short honeymoon-sadly not Disney since my fiance doesn't have any vacation time until after the new year and we plan to marry in early December).  He wants to go on a cruise sometime next year, so I suppose I could still end up at Disney then....



Congrats dear...I know you must be beyond Disney happy!


----------



## DIS_MERI

kellymonster23 said:


> HI Everyone!!!  I thought I would join in on the fun.  I'm a 33yo female living near Louisville KY.  I LOVE disney, will be making another trip in Jan 2013.  My family tries to make a trip every year.  Just wanted to say Hi and hope to meet some other disney fanatics!!!!!



Welcome!  It's a great group, we even have a few no-longer singles who refuse to leave   Don't worry about trying to follow a conversation, just jump in at any time 



MICKEY88 said:


> Congrats,
> and thanks for the background story, I was just about to ask, I was kind of remembering the hesitation





NJDiva said:


> Congrats dear...I know you must be beyond Disney happy!



Thanks, everyone   And, yes, beyond Disney happy is a good description


----------



## ortholablady

DIS_MERI said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> I was supposed to be surprised, lol, but I knew he bought the ring (just not exactly what it looked like) *and* as the big giveaway, my best friend was suddenly able to make the 2 hour trip to come visit me, when she hadn't been able to in the month since I moved up here.  We had a get together with 5 couples, plus the hubby from another couple (the wife had their 3rd child Tuesday and couldn't make it, lol) and all the kids (a 7th couple was out celebrating their anniversary and stopped by later).  We played charades, with the guy acting out and the girl guessing.  Dennis, ignored his assigned charade, of course, and acted out "Will you marry me" and when I guessed correctly he said, "No, will you marry me."
> 
> We are looking at getting married the first weekend in December, and I'm shooting for as small a wedding as I can get away with, lol.  He is a very social person, though, so paring down his side of the guest list could be difficult.  There is a very small chance we might move it up to 10/11/12, but I am not sure we will be able to get everything set up quite that quick, so we will see
> 
> For those that haven't been around for ages, I used to dog PlentyOfFish and so, of course, that is how we met, lol.  I posted on here before our first date that I didn't think I was going to go, because he seemed to be telling me what I wanted to hear...but then I decided to go ahead and meet him and here we are now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate coming back, but at least you have your birthday weekend to look forward to, and help with the post-Disney depression!



Congratulations!  Plentyof Fish huh?  Never heard of that one but I think I may have to take a look!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Congrats!  That is fantastic news!  Were you surprised?  How did he propose.? What are your plans?  I am very happy for you.
> 
> 
> I just returned from Disney last night and had a fantastic time.  Was able to sneak in some adult time and explored EPCOT for places to enjoy adult beverages.
> 
> For now it is back to reality and work.  School is starting this week and I haven't done anything to prepare.
> 
> I am getting ready for my long needed birthday week in a few weeks.  I am getting away for a nice relaxing long weekend.   I can't believe I soon will be 29.
> 
> I hope that anyone is in the path of the storm stays safe.  Have a great Monday!



CT, it was great seeing you on Friday.  Wish we could have gotten together some more.  Your mom is a riot.  You are just a younger version of her.  LOL.  Had a great time at the wine bar.  Can't wait to see you in October.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> Welcome!  It's a great group, we even have a few no-longer singles who refuse to leave   Don't worry about trying to follow a conversation, just jump in at any time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone   And, yes, beyond Disney happy is a good description



I ain't leavin unless ya'll don't want a bartender anymore  haha

Congratulations! I'm happy for ya!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> I ain't leavin unless ya'll don't want a bartender anymore  haha



I personally don't need a bartender, since I have my Private stash of Rum 
however I think you should stick around because you're cool, plus as long as you're here serving up drinks, people stay away from me rum


----------



## beachphotog

Something that makes packing more tolerable?  Beer.


Something that make packing more difficult?  Beer... 

And I still managed to wrap and pack dishes... Although that _was_ before I finished the first one.

I'm saving the 2 bottles of unopened wine for after the move... I think I'll need it.


Also, for those of you that live out near Lancaster, I went to spend the day with one of my best friends from college... Here's my question, why is it such a tourist hub? Having lived so close my whole life, I just don't get it...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I personally don't need a bartender, since I have my Private stash of Rum
> however I think you should stick around because you're cool, plus as long as you're here serving up drinks, people stay away from me rum



 Touche' my good sir. 



beachphotog said:


> Something that makes packing more tolerable?  Beer.
> 
> 
> Something that make packing more difficult?  Beer...
> 
> And I still managed to wrap and pack dishes... Although that _was_ before I finished the first one.
> 
> I'm saving the 2 bottles of unopened wine for after the move... I think I'll need it.
> 
> 
> Also, for those of you that live out near Lancaster, I went to spend the day with one of my best friends from college... Here's my question, why is it such a tourist hub? Having lived so close my whole life, I just don't get it...




*replaces packing with school and beer with cake vodka * 

Yes, I am drinking while doing my classes! haha. I need to after spending $290 on books! One of them was an E-Book for $90! UGH!!!!  Highway robbery if you ask me!


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> I was supposed to be surprised, lol, but I knew he bought the ring (just not exactly what it looked like) *and* as the big giveaway, my best friend was suddenly able to make the 2 hour trip to come visit me, when she hadn't been able to in the month since I moved up here.  We had a get together with 5 couples, plus the hubby from another couple (the wife had their 3rd child Tuesday and couldn't make it, lol) and all the kids (a 7th couple was out celebrating their anniversary and stopped by later).  We played charades, with the guy acting out and the girl guessing.  Dennis, ignored his assigned charade, of course, and acted out "Will you marry me" and when I guessed correctly he said, "No, will you marry me."
> 
> We are looking at getting married the first weekend in December, and I'm shooting for as small a wedding as I can get away with, lol.  He is a very social person, though, so paring down his side of the guest list could be difficult.  There is a very small chance we might move it up to 10/11/12, but I am not sure we will be able to get everything set up quite that quick, so we will see
> 
> For those that haven't been around for ages, I used to dog PlentyOfFish and so, of course, that is how we met, lol.  I posted on here before our first date that I didn't think I was going to go, because he seemed to be telling me what I wanted to hear...but then I decided to go ahead and meet him and here we are now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate coming back, but at least you have your birthday weekend to look forward to, and help with the post-Disney depression!



Thanks for sharing your story.  It put a smile on my face.  I wish you the best.



nurse.darcy said:


> CT, it was great seeing you on Friday.  Wish we could have gotten together some more.  Your mom is a riot.  You are just a younger version of her.  LOL.  Had a great time at the wine bar.  Can't wait to see you in October.



We did have a great time.  In October we will have more time to hang out.  The wine bar is a great place to hang out, even though it was pouring.  It was so good to see the both of you!


----------



## valree

DIS_MERI said:


> At least lunch costs less, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think funding any extra trips are going to be happening in the near future....I got this Saturday:
> 
> Which means I have largish expenses in my near future (like a wedding, and hopefully a very short honeymoon-sadly not Disney since my fiance doesn't have any vacation time until after the new year and we plan to marry in early December).  He wants to go on a cruise sometime next year, so I suppose I could still end up at Disney then....



Congratulations!  Do you think you'll do a Disney wedding?  That would be cool!

Welcome, kellymonster!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I saw that there was a meetup and I would love to go. Is there someone I need to sign up with?



  Consider yourself "signed up".   I'll add your name to the list keeping track of everyone on the first post.   You can always reference that post if you get lost around here for a bit since I'm trying ot keep it updated with any details as they are decided upon.

Beyond that....  We'll be using that list to PM details and contact info closer to the date so that we can actually meet up.



jillyb said:


> Well...that's a loaded question if I've ever seen one.



 Well... he IS the  afterall.   It would be much more out of character for him to not have his questions loaded.  




DIS_MERI said:


> I don't think funding any extra trips are going to be happening in the near future....I got this Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means I have largish expenses in my near future (like a wedding, and hopefully a very short honeymoon-sadly not Disney since my fiance doesn't have any vacation time until after the new year and we plan to marry in early December).  He wants to go on a cruise sometime next year, so I suppose I could still end up at Disney then....



  Congrats!  Guess that means We'll have to change you from a  to a  now,   doesn't it?   

And I THINK we can excuse your lack of Disney trips with this news.




DIS_MERI said:


> Ohhhh, I think many of us here knew you were special before, DC



  But we have so much fresh blood around here I thought it wouldn't hurt to mention it again.   



DIS_MERI said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> I was supposed to be surprised, lol, but I knew he bought the ring (just not exactly what it looked like) *and* as the big giveaway, my best friend was suddenly able to make the 2 hour trip to come visit me, when she hadn't been able to in the month since I moved up here.  We had a get together with 5 couples, plus the hubby from another couple (the wife had their 3rd child Tuesday and couldn't make it, lol) and all the kids (a 7th couple was out celebrating their anniversary and stopped by later).  We played charades, with the guy acting out and the girl guessing.  Dennis, ignored his assigned charade, of course, and acted out "Will you marry me" and when I guessed correctly he said, "No, will you marry me."
> 
> We are looking at getting married the first weekend in December, and I'm shooting for as small a wedding as I can get away with, lol.  He is a very social person, though, so paring down his side of the guest list could be difficult.  There is a very small chance we might move it up to 10/11/12, but I am not sure we will be able to get everything set up quite that quick, so we will see
> 
> For those that haven't been around for ages, I used to dog PlentyOfFish and so, of course, that is how we met, lol.  I posted on here before our first date that I didn't think I was going to go, because he seemed to be telling me what I wanted to hear...but then I decided to go ahead and meet him and here we are now



  So I'm thinking the SSC can take credit for this successful hookup as well.  If I recall correctly,  we were the ones who helped push you to actually take a shot when you were talking about blowing off the date.  





kellymonster23 said:


> HI Everyone!!!  I thought I would join in on the fun.  I'm a 33yo female living near Louisville KY.  I LOVE disney, will be making another trip in Jan 2013.  My family tries to make a trip every year.  Just wanted to say Hi and hope to meet some other disney fanatics!!!!!



 to the SSC!   Always love having new people join us.  Go ahead,  pull up a chair,  and order a drink and our bartender will be right with you.  In the meantime,  feel free to jump into the conversation around here.  We can be pretty random,   but it can be a TON of fun! 



beachphotog said:


> Something that makes packing more tolerable?  Beer.
> 
> 
> Something that make packing more difficult?  Beer...
> 
> And I still managed to wrap and pack dishes... Although that _was_ before I finished the first one.
> 
> I'm saving the 2 bottles of unopened wine for after the move... I think I'll need it.
> 
> 
> Also, for those of you that live out near Lancaster, I went to spend the day with one of my best friends from college... Here's my question, why is it such a tourist hub? Having lived so close my whole life, I just don't get it...



 It's the Amish.  People seem to think those backward black-wearing people are interesting enough to go and see and buy their stuff.

  Beyond that,  There are the outlets.  That's about all I can figure.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well... he IS the  afterall.   It would be much more out of character for him to not have his questions loaded.



well the saying is,  Load the Cannons, then the Crew
so I figured why not load the questions  as well


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So far so good with school. I've done a 5 paragraph essay for my English class(finished and submitted it yesterday in 2.5 hours and it's not due until tonight ), a reading assignment and practice test for Theater, and 3 section quizzes for math(which I aced! ). Let's see if I can keep up this pace all semester. If I can I should have no issues passing! *crosses fingers*


----------



## ortholablady

Annual Pass discounts are out for October if anyone is waiting. I saved $136 off my original 5 nights at Pop Century with the AP price. Wish it could have been more but not bad.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Is the Oct meeting only one day or the whole weekend? Trying to decide how many nights i should stay


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> So far so good with school. I've done a 5 paragraph essay for my English class(finished and submitted it yesterday in 2.5 hours and it's not due until tonight ), a reading assignment and practice test for Theater, and 3 section quizzes for math(which I aced! ). Let's see if I can keep up this pace all semester. If I can I should have no issues passing! *crosses fingers*



I wish I was ahead with my classes LOL I have 8 papers to write this semester. This will be the last time I take 2 classes together that are heavy on writing LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Is the Oct meeting only one day or the whole weekend? Trying to decide how many nights i should stay



check out the first post in this thread, DC, tries to keep it up to date, at this point I think there is one day definite, and then a few days with optional plans, last OCtober , most of us met on the day of the big 40 celebration in MK, a few people came later, and people randomly hung out together


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Is the Oct meeting only one day or the whole weekend? Trying to decide how many nights i should stay





MICKEY88 said:


> check out the first post in this thread, DC, tries to keep it up to date, at this point I think there is one day definite, and then a few days with optional plans, last OCtober , most of us met on the day of the big 40 celebration in MK, a few people came later, and people randomly hung out together



What the  said.

  In part because of fact that people have different restrictions on when they can get away... either due to kids, work, school,  etc...   It's easier to shoot for a single "official" meet day,   with the understanding that there may be other things happening over the weekend or people will be in town you can hang out with.     With a crowd this big,   It's easier to just say "be here this day",  and then work around that.    (I think there are some people flying in Friday night,  and then out Sunday afternoon/evening).

That being said,   I know I'm planning on hitting Halloween Horror nights on the Thursday prior at Universal,  and people are welcome to join me if they want.   There is also talk of getting together for some drinks or something Friday afternoon/evening....  possibly one of Lala's 'parties' that night or another.... and possibly a few people heading to MNSSHP Friday night as well.

 I think Tara even mentioned a breakfast ADR for Sunday AM.



Somewhat related....  Do you guys want me to add the dates everyone will be in town to the first post?   Now that hotels are starting to get locked in and flights booked,    it might make it easier to arrange mini-meetups and shared ADR's outside of the big meet on the 13th if you know when everybody is in town.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> What the  said.
> 
> In part because of fact that people have different restrictions on when they can get away... either due to kids, work, school,  etc...   It's easier to shoot for a single "official" meet day,   with the understanding that there may be other things happening over the weekend or people will be in town you can hang out with.     With a crowd this big,   It's easier to just say "be here this day",  and then work around that.    (I think there are some people flying in Friday night,  and then out Sunday afternoon/evening).
> 
> That being said,   I know I'm planning on hitting Halloween Horror nights on the Thursday prior at Universal,  and people are welcome to join me if they want.   There is also talk of getting together for some drinks or something Friday afternoon/evening....  possibly one of Lala's 'parties' that night or another.... and possibly a few people heading to MNSSHP Friday night as well.
> 
> I think Tara even mentioned a breakfast ADR for Sunday AM.
> 
> Somewhat related....  Do you guys want me to add the dates everyone will be in town to the first post?   Now that hotels are starting to get locked in and flights booked,    it might make it easier to arrange mini-meetups and shared ADR's outside of the big meet on the 13th if you know when everybody is in town.



Thanks! I saw the post but didn't know if things had changed. I know ill be there Oct 12-14. I've never done Halloween horror nights. Although I love scary movies I don't do well with haunted houses. Anyone jumps out at me ill have a heart attack LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Thanks! I saw the post but didn't know if things had changed. I know ill be there Oct 12-14. I've never done Halloween horror nights. Although I love scary movies I don't do well with haunted houses. Anyone jumps out at me ill have a heart attack LOL



I'll tell you that HHN is AMAZING!   I Think Darcy is planning on joining me on the 11th...   but that's about it so far.   They do have the obligatory jump out scares,  but the event as a hole is so detailed and cool that it's more than just "a haunted house".

www.halloweenhorrornights.com  for more info. They expect the rest of the details to be announced on the 30th.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I've always wanted to try it but my kids are too young and I didn't want to brave it alone LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I've always wanted to try it but my kids are too young and I didn't want to brave it alone LOL



Perfect excuse to do it then.  Assuming you don't have to worry about what to do with the kids while you play,   You'd be able to tag along with a group. 

There may also be some other DIS'ers going the same night.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

True I wont have the kids with me that weekend and if enough people go I can just hide in the middle of the group LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> True I wont have the kids with me that weekend and if enough people go I can just hide in the middle of the group LOL



  The houses you don't have to worry about that so much.   It's pretty much a big conga line thru the house,  so generally you'll have people before and after you anyways.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Lol. I still curious about the 'parties.'


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I just hope I don't lash out and get arrested for hitting whoever jumps out at me LOL I did that when I was 8 ( lashed out not arrested)


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

OK that sounded bad LOL I promise not to hit anyone in a moment of terror even if they deserve it for scaring me


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I wish I was ahead with my classes LOL I have 8 papers to write this semester. This will be the last time I take 2 classes together that are heavy on writing LOL



I'm taking 3 online classes, English 101, Theater 100, and Math 93. I dunno what I was thinking though since I haven't been in school since 2007 and that was a trade school(all hands on, very little book work and no gen ed). This online stuff is kinda nice but I do miss being able to go to a real class sometimes. 

Although, I do like being able to relax with an adult beverage, dinner, and do class at the same time. Saves me a lot of gas money too. haha. 

Speaking of adult beverages *passes out a round of Long Island's and a double shot of rum for the Pyrate* Enjoy!



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I just hope I don't lash out and get arrested for hitting whoever jumps out at me LOL I did that when I was 8 ( lashed out not arrested)



Hahaha I'm the same way! I HATE when things jump out at me but I love being on the giving end. haha. We used to do a haunted house in my parents garage each year and I used to scare the hell outta the neighborhood kids.


----------



## MICKEY88

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> OK that sounded bad LOL I promise not to hit anyone in a moment of terror even if they deserve it for scaring me



watch  out  DC , we have a wild one...LOL  you're gonna fit in real well here


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> I'm taking 3 online classes, English 101, Theater 100, and Math 93. I dunno what I was thinking though since I haven't been in school since 2007 and that was a trade school(all hands on, very little book work and no gen ed). This online stuff is kinda nice but I do miss being able to go to a real class sometimes.
> 
> Although, I do like being able to relax with an adult beverage, dinner, and do class at the same time. Saves me a lot of gas money too. haha.
> 
> Speaking of adult beverages *passes out a round of Long Island's and a double shot of rum for the Pyrate* Enjoy!
> 
> Hahaha I'm the same way! I HATE when things jump out at me but I love being on the giving end. haha. We used to do a haunted house in my parents garage each year and I used to scare the hell outta the neighborhood kids.



I try not to take online classes. I'm a huge procrastinator and so I never do as well especially math classes. I'm awful at math lol I like a live class. I have one class now that is blended and so part is online and part is in class which is interesting.


----------



## shannon1219

I just started back to school after being out for many years. We just started back monday.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

It had been 12 years since I had been in school. Its been a little hard to adjust but I think ill get it down LOL


----------



## DIS_MERI

Too funny that so many are taking classes right now, I started back to school this semester after a 4 year break.  I have 12 credits, all online (I love online classes).


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. I still curious about the 'parties.'



   I still say I'm gonna let Lala explain the party.  I'm not sure i could do it justice.

  Plus,  not sure if enough people are interested to make it worthwhile for her.




Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I just hope I don't lash out and get arrested for hitting whoever jumps out at me LOL I did that when I was 8 ( lashed out not arrested)





Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> OK that sounded bad LOL I promise not to hit anyone in a moment of terror even if they deserve it for scaring me



   Lashing out and hitting the scareactors... BAD!


  also...   Looks like the site was finally updated with information on all the houses and scarezones today!  



MICKEY88 said:


> watch  out  DC , we have a wild one...LOL  you're gonna fit in real well here



Compared to some of the characters we have around here,    she may still need to work a little harder if she want's to get called a wild one.    Right now it's more like the tame side of normal in this place.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I still say I'm gonna let Lala explain the party.  I'm not sure i could do it justice.
> 
> Plus,  not sure if enough people are interested to make it worthwhile for her.
> 
> Lashing out and hitting the scareactors... BAD!
> 
> also...   Looks like the site was finally updated with information on all the houses and scarezones today!
> 
> Compared to some of the characters we have around here,    she may still need to work a little harder if she want's to get called a wild one.    Right now it's more like the tame side of normal in this place.



The walking dead!!! I love that show. I'm going to HAVE to go now LOL I wont hit any scareactors I promise. Ill just scream my head off lol

Yes I'm pretty normal sorry LOL although the week before the meetup ill have taken three midterms and turned in 3 papers so who knows! I may be a little wild LOL

Party?? I want to know about the party!


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> The walking dead!!! I love that show. I'm going to HAVE to go now LOL I wont hit any scareactors I promise. Ill just scream my head off lol
> 
> Yes I'm pretty normal sorry LOL although the week before the meetup ill have taken three midterms and turned in 3 papers so who knows! I may be a little wild LOL
> 
> Party?? I want to know about the party!



Done.   I'll expect you there.

FYI,  I got an express pass for HHN since I've heard lines can get pretty long pretty fast (like,  2hr lines into the houses),  and since it's further in the month than I went last year,  I'm not taking any chances.

PM me and I may be able to hook you up on the actual HHN ticket itself.


And as for the Party....  LALA!!   You got peeps wanting to know details and if we are doing this thing.         (Diva,   Don't know how often Lala gets over here,   so you may want to ping her and have her check the thread.)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Compared to some of the characters we have around here,    she may still need to work a little harder if she want's to get called a wild one.    Right now it's more like the tame side of normal in this place.



we have characters here ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> we have characters here ??



Just off the top of my head,  We have a pirate, a Prince, A Diva,  and several princesses.....

  I think we qualify,  don't you?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Just off the top of my head,  We have a pirate, a Prince, A Diva,  and several princesses.....
> 
> I think we qualify,  don't you?



maybe


----------



## bluedevilinaz

*sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> *sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...




Sorry for your loss, it is never easy.


----------



## ctnurse

DC, My dates for October are the 11th- 15th.  I am not sure about the time since I do not have a flight yet.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> *sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...



I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing someone is always hard.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Just off the top of my head,  We have a pirate, a Prince, A Diva,  and several princesses.....
> 
> I think we qualify,  don't you?



I don't consider myself a princess, always was more of a tinkerbell.  Does that make me a fairy?


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> *sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...



*hugs* it is always rough to go through.  I lost a friend just before high school graduation (which was a while ago *cough*), and now there is a guy at my church with the same name....it's still a bit like a punch in the gut every time I hear it.  I'll be praying for you!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I don't consider myself a princess, always was more of a tinkerbell.  Does that make me a fairy?



you can obviously call yourself whatever you want,  however I do have photo evidence that you are a Pirate


----------



## DefLepard

bluedevilinaz said:


> *sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...



You have my condolences


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> *sigh* I just lost another friend. She passed away last night. I'm gonna go dig myself a hole and go lay in it for awhile...







ctnurse said:


> DC, My dates for October are the 11th- 15th.  I am not sure about the time since I do not have a flight yet.



So does this mean you guys think it'd be a good idea to add the dates to the first post for everyone?  



taramoz said:


> I don't consider myself a princess, always was more of a tinkerbell.  Does that make me a fairy?



 While I princess can be dressed in everything from a big ball room gown to a simple tshirt and jeans (or shorts)....  I do believe Fairy's have a bit more restrictive costuming requirement.

Therefore....    In order to qualify as a fairy,   We must see the photographic proof.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Done.   I'll expect you there.
> 
> FYI,  I got an express pass for HHN since I've heard lines can get pretty long pretty fast (like,  2hr lines into the houses),  and since it's further in the month than I went last year,  I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> PM me and I may be able to hook you up on the actual HHN ticket itself.
> 
> 
> And as for the Party....  LALA!!   You got peeps wanting to know details and if we are doing this thing.         (Diva,   Don't know how often Lala gets over here,   so you may want to ping her and have her check the thread.)



I'll hit her up!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So does this mean you guys think it'd be a good idea to add the dates to the first post for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> While I princess can be dressed in everything from a big ball room gown to a simple tshirt and jeans (or shorts)....  I do believe Fairy's have a bit more restrictive costuming requirement.
> 
> Therefore....    In order to qualify as a fairy,   We must see the photographic proof.



Dates would probably be good.  I am looking at Friday-Sunday for me, waiting to book on miles (too expensive otherwise, they usually have miles deals closer to the trip dates) so I may flip it around a bit based on what is available.  If I had more vacation time I'd extend my trip from prior weekend, but not gonna happen, need good miles deal instead!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Dates would probably be good.  I am looking at Friday-Sunday for me, waiting to book on miles (too expensive otherwise, they usually have miles deals closer to the trip dates) so I may flip it around a bit based on what is available.  If I had more vacation time I'd extend my trip from prior weekend, but not gonna happen, need good miles deal instead!!!



Ok,  I'll start adding the trip dates.

  If everyone wants to let me know their dates again I'll update the first post.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

10/11-10/14


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> *hugs* it is always rough to go through.  I lost a friend just before high school graduation (which was a while ago *cough*), and now there is a guy at my church with the same name....it's still a bit like a punch in the gut every time I hear it.  I'll be praying for you!





ctnurse said:


> Sorry for your loss, it is never easy.





Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing someone is always hard.





DefLepard said:


> You have my condolences





DCTooTall said:


>



Thanks guys.  I'm doing better today. 

I just did my good deed for the day. Found a lost dog and walked her around the neighborhood, turns out she belonged to the people 2 doors down. haha. They were happy to see her that's for sure!  I guess that's one way to meet the new neighbors.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just did my good deed for the day. Found a lost dog and walked her around the neighborhood, turns out she belonged to the people 2 doors down. haha. They were happy to see her that's for sure!  I guess that's one way to meet the new neighbors.



good karma is coming your way....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ok,  I'll start adding the trip dates.
> 
> If everyone wants to let me know their dates again I'll update the first post.



Wednesday night the 10th to Sunday the 14th. . .staying 4 nights. . .driving home on Sunday.

Tony's sister's wedding is on the 11th so no plans for me that day other than wedding.

Free after that.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Dates for me are October 10th-16th.

I went to IoA/USF today. I haven't been to IoA in a good 10 years, and I never went to Universal. I have to say that they have some REALLY good rides. Simpson, Mummy, Spider-Man, Rip Ride Rocket, and HPatFJ. WOW. HP was AMAZING


----------



## DIS_MERI

Just finished submitting everything that was due for classes this week, barely in time....going to have to work on making sure I get things done *early* instead of last minute, from now on.....

Might have to admit that homeschooling 3 kiddos, taking 12 credit hours *and* planning a wedding, all while trying to fit in regular life *could* be a bit much.  But, I'm not willing to drop any of it....well, except maybe the Disney trip in November  I am hammering out the final details to rent out my DVC reservation and our flights are on southwest, mostly booked on points, so not a huge difficulty to cancel those.  I think that between the money saved from not going (food and ticket upgrades) and what I will get from renting out my reservation, I will come close to paying for the wedding, at least   We are still planning to do a trip in June, all 7 of us, when his kids are out of school; the 3 of them haven't been to Disney before


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Wow full time school, homeschooling and planning a wedding. Your going to be busy for a while  but you can do it! I just learned that taking a timed quiz with my kids around is not the best way to get a good score LOL luckily I was able to take it twice. Have you decided on a wedding date?


----------



## katefl

Will anyone be at the world sept 13-15?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hi Kate! Long time no talk! One More Disney Day was fun huh? Lol. Unfortunately I won't be back until October 10th-16th. Think you can make it over for the meet we are having.


----------



## kellymonster23

Anyone going to be there in January?  I will be there Jan 5-12 with my family and a friend.


----------



## taramoz

kellymonster23 said:


> Anyone going to be there in January?  I will be there Jan 5-12 with my family and a friend.



I am trying for Jan 4-8, just a quick trip before DD8 goes back to school from the holiday (they get until the 9th this year!!!).  Will depend on work and money.


----------



## DefLepard

katefl said:


> Will anyone be at the world sept 13-15?



Checking out on Sept 13th 

Planned trips = Sept 10th Typhoon Lagoon & Saratoga Springs 
Sept 11 & 12th Wilderness Lodge, finally going to see the Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue 

Oct 16 - 17th Port Orleans Riverside
Oct 17th Food & Wine Festival day, extra evening hours  3 extra hours to indulge in more beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 just keep me away from the La Cava del Tequila bar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to 2012 F&W Fest so I can try the "Le Cellier" Wild Mushroom Beef Filet Mignon with Truffle Butter Sauce at the Canadian kiosk along with a Unibroue Ephemere Draft beer from the beer cart

Enjoy your trips and meets


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> 10/11-10/14



added



nurse.darcy said:


> Wednesday night the 10th to Sunday the 14th. . .staying 4 nights. . .driving home on Sunday.
> 
> Tony's sister's wedding is on the 11th so no plans for me that day other than wedding.
> 
> Free after that.



 added.  

  So no HHN this year?  



jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Dates for me are October 10th-16th.
> 
> I went to IoA/USF today. I haven't been to IoA in a good 10 years, and I never went to Universal. I have to say that they have some REALLY good rides. Simpson, Mummy, Spider-Man, Rip Ride Rocket, and HPatFJ. WOW. HP was AMAZING



Added.

  IOA/USF are pretty good parks.   There is a large number of people who don't give them enough credit just because "they aren't Disney"....   Or their last experience at the parks was back when it was just 1 park and universal was dealing with all their initial open pains.       There is a reason I have an AP for the parks even though I live in PA.






Also... I think I noticed some lurkers popping their heads up,    so to them.... and the new lurkers still lurking....

 to the SSC!   We love having new people join us,   so feel free to just pull up a chair,  pours yourself a drink (Gonna give our Bartender a little time off for 'personal reasons'),  and feel free to hop right into one of the main conversations we can have going around here at any given moment!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So no HHN this year?



I am not exactly sure what time the wedding is as they have not sent out invitations yet.  If its a daytime wedding, we might make the HHN. It all depends.  I don't want to commit and then not be able to go.


----------



## Brocktoon

For my travel dates ... arriving the morning of 10/11, and leaving the morning of 10/18.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not exactly sure what time the wedding is as they have not sent out invitations yet.  If its a daytime wedding, we might make the HHN. It all depends.  I don't want to commit and then not be able to go.



 Understandable...




Brocktoon said:


> For my travel dates ... arriving the morning of 10/11, and leaving the morning of 10/18.




cool!  Updated the first post!


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok guys....  We have REALLY been slacking this year,   and we SOOOoooo  need to correct this problem.

  This thread is almost a year old at this point.  The first post was on 9-13-2011.     In a years timeframe last year we went thru 2-3 threads EASILY.

   Don't make me come over there and start poking people with sticks to get them off their butts and talking!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I wish I could make the meet in October, but I am starting to think how to plan my one day trip in February with the BFF.  We have parkhoppers so we are not limited to just one park.  I just know that we want to end the night at the MK.


----------



## ahoff

kellymonster23 said:


> Anyone going to be there in January?  I will be there Jan 5-12 with my family and a friend.



I will be going down then, the end of your stay is the Marathon Weekend.  I am signed up for the Full this year. 



taramoz said:


> I am trying for Jan 4-8, just a quick trip before DD8 goes back to school from the holiday (they get until the 9th this year!!!).  Will depend on work and money.



Will just miss you, getting in two days later,  But I hear you about the job and money part!  The main reason I will miss the Oct meet, will be down two weeks before and won't be able to get time off so soon.  

Any others from here heading down for the races?


----------



## unbrelievable

DIS_MERI said:


> Just finished submitting everything that was due for classes this week, barely in time....going to have to work on making sure I get things done *early* instead of last minute, from now on.....
> 
> Might have to admit that homeschooling 3 kiddos, taking 12 credit hours *and* planning a wedding, all while trying to fit in regular life *could* be a bit much.  But, I'm not willing to drop any of it....well, except maybe the Disney trip in November  I am hammering out the final details to rent out my DVC reservation and our flights are on southwest, mostly booked on points, so not a huge difficulty to cancel those.  I think that between the money saved from not going (food and ticket upgrades) and what I will get from renting out my reservation, I will come close to paying for the wedding, at least   We are still planning to do a trip in June, all 7 of us, when his kids are out of school; the 3 of them haven't been to Disney before



Oh my goodness, that's so much to do! And I thought I was keeping busy. I don't envy you, trying to plan a wedding and going to school, I would never, ever want to do that! 

On another note I'm so jealous of everyone posting their dates! Who knows when I'll get back to WDW.


----------



## katefl

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Hi Kate! Long time no talk! One More Disney Day was fun huh? Lol. Unfortunately I won't be back until October 10th-16th. Think you can make it over for the meet we are having.



Hey yea I've been busy with school so haven't been on here in a long time! 

I am definitely down for the meet in October! Not sure which day(s) I'll be showing up but count me in for at least 1


----------



## DCTooTall

katefl said:


> Hey yea I've been busy with school so haven't been on here in a long time!
> 
> I am definitely down for the meet in October! Not sure which day(s) I'll be showing up but count me in for at least 1



The big official meet is on 10/13...  but with many of our dates overlapping,  It's a pretty safe bet that there will be some people hanging out outside of just the one day.

  I'll go ahead and throw you down as attending so that you are included in any PM blasts with details.  I try to keep the first post updated with the latest details as they become available.


  (HEY LURKERS!   If you would like to join the meet,  you are more than welcome to do so!  We promise we won't bite....unless you ask nicely.    Feel free to either poke your head up here and let me know so I can add you to the list,    or if you wanna be shy,  feel free to PM me and I'll add you to the list.   )


----------



## katefl

Awesome thanks!


----------



## ashmarie06

Hey! New to this thread, lurked for awhile. But now I can actually join! Just left wdw last Friday and cannot wait up return!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Ok guys....  We have REALLY been slacking this year,   and we SOOOoooo  need to correct this problem.
> 
> This thread is almost a year old at this point.  The first post was on 9-13-2011.     In a years timeframe last year we went thru 2-3 threads EASILY.
> 
> Don't make me come over there and start poking people with sticks to get them off their butts and talking!



You are so right, we have been slacking.  I will try harder.  On a different note I bought my ticket for the October meet yesterday.  I am really looking forward to it.  It will be really nice meeting everyone I have been chatting with and seeing friends that I have already met.


----------



## DCTooTall

ashmarie06 said:


> Hey! New to this thread, lurked for awhile. But now I can actually join! Just left wdw last Friday and cannot wait up return!



 to the thread!  Glad you decided to finally join us!   Go ahead and pull up a chair,  Order up a drink from our friendly neighborhood bartender,   And feel free to jump right into the conversation.  (You know... If we ever decide to stop slacking and actually have one.    )



ctnurse said:


> You are so right, we have been slacking.  I will try harder.  On a different note I bought my ticket for the October meet yesterday.  I am really looking forward to it.  It will be really nice meeting everyone I have been chatting with and seeing friends that I have already met.



 Be Afraid... Be VERY Afraid.

   then again...  with both the Diva and  slacking on us and not joining this meet,   maybe it won't be QUITE so bad.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> You are so right, we have been slacking.  I will try harder.  On a different note I bought my ticket for the October meet yesterday.  I am really looking forward to it.  It will be really nice meeting everyone I have been chatting with and seeing friends that I have already met.



YAY!  It will be great.  I look forward to meeting you.  Where are you staying?  I am doing 2 weekends in a row, so I am all budget!


----------



## ashmarie06

I wish I had the time and cash to come meet everyone in October! #pout


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

So, the kidlet and I decided to do a "last minute" trip to the World over our fall break. We are checking in at AoA on October 9 and checking out on the 14th! I'll be poking around to see what you guys have planned.


----------



## Belleoftheballl

Just finished lurking a bit. Going to Disney for the first time sept 20-30!


----------



## Trep72

Greetings all! 

I'm a single dad to an awesome 14 yr old DD and we both love Disney!

We are going on our 3rd trip in 4 years this Oct. 17-22 and on our very first Disney cruise aboard the Wonder in March 2013.  In fact, it's our very first cruise ever!

I've been online with DISBoards for awhile, and enjoy it very much.  I mostly lurk, but do participate in a few threads here and there.

I'm glad I found this thread!  Who knows, maybe I'll meet someone here.  

Take care all!

Brian


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Be Afraid... Be VERY Afraid.
> 
> then again...  with both the Diva and  slacking on us and not joining this meet,   maybe it won't be QUITE so bad.


----------



## taramoz

Trep72 said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I'm a single dad to an awesome 14 yr old DD and we both love Disney!
> 
> We are going on our 3rd trip in 4 years this Oct. 17-22 and on our very first Disney cruise aboard the Wonder in March 2013.  In fact, it's our very first cruise ever!
> 
> I've been online with DISBoards for awhile, and enjoy it very much.  I mostly lurk, but do participate in a few threads here and there.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread!  Who knows, maybe I'll meet someone here.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> Brian



When in March?  DD8 (will be DD9 by then) are going March 14 for a quick little cruise!  I need to make some tickers for my upcoming trips!


----------



## DCTooTall

ashmarie06 said:


> I wish I had the time and cash to come meet everyone in October! #pout



  Sounds like someone needs to plan a bank robbery.  





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> So, the kidlet and I decided to do a "last minute" trip to the World over our fall break. We are checking in at AoA on October 9 and checking out on the 14th! I'll be poking around to see what you guys have planned.





   Would you like me to add you to the "maybe" list for the meet?



Belleoftheballl said:


> Just finished lurking a bit. Going to Disney for the first time sept 20-30!





Trep72 said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I'm a single dad to an awesome 14 yr old DD and we both love Disney!
> 
> We are going on our 3rd trip in 4 years this Oct. 17-22 and on our very first Disney cruise aboard the Wonder in March 2013.  In fact, it's our very first cruise ever!
> 
> I've been online with DISBoards for awhile, and enjoy it very much.  I mostly lurk, but do participate in a few threads here and there.
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread!  Who knows, maybe I'll meet someone here.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> Brian




 you two to the SSC!  I'm glad you decided to poke your head in here,  as we always love having new people join us!   Feel free to grab a stool,  order up a drink,   and join into the fun and debauchery that is the Singles Social Club!  





MICKEY88 said:


>


----------



## ashmarie06

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone needs to plan a bank robbery.
> 
> 
> You aren't kidding! I don't think the boss lady will appreciate me taking off again for vacation  slave driver!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Would you like me to add you to the "maybe" list for the meet?



Sure! It's just us this trip (aka no babysitters), so I definitely can't commit to anything in particular, but I'll be around.


----------



## DCTooTall

ashmarie06 said:


> You aren't kidding! I don't think the boss lady will appreciate me taking off again for vacation  slave driver!



 Just FYI....

  My services are available to assist in the planning aspects of the robbery,  in exchange for a cut of the proceeds.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Sure! It's just us this trip (aka no babysitters), so I definitely can't commit to anything in particular, but I'll be around.



Consider yourself added!


----------



## ashmarie06

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Just FYI....
> 
> My services are available to assist in the planning aspects of the robbery,  in exchange for a cut of the proceeds.
> 
> Consider yourself added!



Haha! Its a done deal. As long as it gets me to Disney World to have some drinks!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>



  it was early I couldn't think of a clever reply..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Ok guys....  We have REALLY been slacking this year,   and we SOOOoooo  need to correct this problem.
> 
> This thread is almost a year old at this point.  The first post was on 9-13-2011.     In a years timeframe last year we went thru 2-3 threads EASILY.
> 
> Don't make me come over there and start poking people with sticks to get them off their butts and talking!



Wow? It's been a year already?! What the heck happened?! Oh yeah, this little thing called LIFE! haha. 

Welcome to all the newbies! *passes out a round of margaritas and a rum on the rocks for the pyrate*


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow? It's been a year already?! What the heck happened?! Oh yeah, this little thing called LIFE! haha.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! *passes out a round of margaritas and a rum on the rocks for the pyrate*



I know what happened........

"Time Flies When You're Having Rum"


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I know what happened........
> 
> "Time Flies When You're Having Rum"



 That too!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome to all the newbies! *passes out a round of margaritas and a rum on the rocks for the pyrate*



thanks for the drink, but hold the rocks, never ever water down the rum


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> YAY!  It will be great.  I look forward to meeting you.  Where are you staying?  I am doing 2 weekends in a row, so I am all budget!



It seems like I already know you! I understand about budget, but have a great AP rate at BWV.  



taramoz said:


> When in March?  DD8 (will be DD9 by then) are going March 14 for a quick little cruise!  I need to make some tickers for my upcoming trips!



Is it a Disney cruise?  We have been thinking about taking one this winter.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks for the drink, but hold the rocks, never ever water down the rum



 You got it!


----------



## ahoff

Saw this event going on in the city this weekend called Meatopia that looked kind of interesting, but already have plans for the weekend.  But one of the bands playng there will be playing in Orlando the end of the month which will coincide with my trip.  Now I need to figure a way to get to downtown Orlando to a place called the Social on North Orange.  Some quick web looks shows an over two hour bus ride, and a taxi for $54.   Might be cheaper to rent a car for the day.  Or maybe sign out a bike from the rec center.....


----------



## Trep72

taramoz said:


> When in March?  DD8 (will be DD9 by then) are going March 14 for a quick little cruise!  I need to make some tickers for my upcoming trips!



We are going to be sailing March 16-21 on the Wonder out of Miami.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> It seems like I already know you! I understand about budget, but have a great AP rate at BWV.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Disney cruise?  We have been thinking about taking one this winter.



I will check out the rate since most of my time will be spent at Epcot!

Yes, DD and I are doing a park stay and cruise for her Spring Break in March!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Is there a such thing as a reasonably attractive dress yet somewhat modest for a bridesmaid that looks good on both a busty size 2 (who wants to keep the goods hidden from sight) and a size 16?  And I'm afraid I may not come anywhere near the color I was hoping for.  Advice is welcome....

Oh, and would the  have that dress website handy that he's posted before?  I want my friends to feel pretty at my wedding too...


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Is there a such thing as a reasonably attractive dress yet somewhat modest for a bridesmaid that looks good on both a busty size 2 (who wants to keep the goods hidden from sight) and a size 16?  And I'm afraid I may not come anywhere near the color I was hoping for.  Advice is welcome....
> 
> Oh, and would the  have that dress website handy that he's posted before?  I want my friends to feel pretty at my wedding too...



Why not pick the designer and the color and allow your girls to pick the dress.  It allows them to feel comfortable, which makes for better pictures.  You dont have to stress out about a picking a dress that the girls don't love.  It also will give you more time to pick your dress.  Good luck and feel free to post any wedding updates.  I love to hear all about weddings!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Why not pick the designer and the color and allow your girls to pick the dress.  It allows them to feel comfortable, which makes for better pictures.  You dont have to stress out about a picking a dress that the girls don't love.  It also will give you more time to pick your dress.  Good luck and feel free to post any wedding updates.  I love to hear all about weddings!



I would have to agree, if you let them pick the dress, they are more likely to to look and feel comfortable in it plus wear it again. there's nothing worse than buying a dress for an event and never wearing it again (other than a wedding dress)!
my bff is in her sister's wedding (2nd marriage for both) and the bridesmaids have different body types and they found a dress in Macy's and online in Dillards that they both liked and felt comfortable in. you may also have to think about the fact that you may get your color but not same style of dress; if you have a woman that is under 5'6" longer dresses tend to make them look shorter. your very "blessed" friend may not want to wear a strapless dress but your other bridesmaid may look fabulous in it.
I have planned a few weddings as well as coordinated so if there's anything I can help you with, let me know.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Is there a such thing as a reasonably attractive dress yet somewhat modest for a bridesmaid that looks good on both a busty size 2 (who wants to keep the goods hidden from sight) and a size 16?  And I'm afraid I may not come anywhere near the color I was hoping for.  Advice is welcome....
> 
> Oh, and would the  have that dress website handy that he's posted before?  I want my friends to feel pretty at my wedding too...



As a guy,  I have to ask...


   Why hide the goods?


----------



## ashmarie06

I'm a girl, with the busty problem.  One of my best friends was married at the beach last year, and my dress was awful. I spent the entire night trying to hold in the goods.  My other best friend got married in march and let me pick the dress. Much better experience!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> As a guy,  I have to ask...
> 
> 
> Why hide the goods?



The Pyrate would agree,

The photographer  says, everyone should be looking at the Bride on her wedding day, not at the bridesmaids' cleavage


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Is there a such thing as a reasonably attractive dress yet somewhat modest for a bridesmaid that looks good on both a busty size 2 (who wants to keep the goods hidden from sight) and a size 16?  And I'm afraid I may not come anywhere near the color I was hoping for.  Advice is welcome....
> 
> Oh, and would the  have that dress website handy that he's posted before?  I want my friends to feel pretty at my wedding too...



which site, wedding dresses or clubwear



http://www.renaissancebridalsandprom.com/sub.php?CatId=55759#subtitle


http://www.greatglam.com/

http://www.lightinthebox.com/c/women-s-clothing_4704

https://www.dhstyles.com/Sexy-Unique-Affordable-Womens-Sexy-Dresses-and-Sexy-Dress-s/2.htm

http://www.chynnadolls.com/womens-clothing/sexy-dresses

http://modemerr.com/

http://www.amiclubwear.com/little-black-dress.html




www.shiekhshoes.com

I think I have more bookmarked at home, I'll check tonight


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> which site, wedding dresses or clubwear
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.renaissancebridalsandprom.com/sub.php?CatId=55759#subtitle
> 
> 
> http://www.greatglam.com/
> 
> 
> 
> www.shiekhshoes.com
> 
> I think I have more bookmarked at home, I'll check tonight




....Sometimes it scares me that you have those links so handy all the time....

   ....even at work.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Sounds like I need to get invited to more weddings.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ....1.Sometimes it scares me that you have those links so handy all the time....
> 
> ....2.even at work.



1.never know when a model is going to need help finding things, very beneficial to have info they need, if they can choose between a photographer who just takes pictures, or one who can also help with wardrobe/fashion consulting.. I get the job

2. smart phones are a very good business tool


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Why not pick the designer and the color and allow your girls to pick the dress.  It allows them to feel comfortable, which makes for better pictures.  You dont have to stress out about a picking a dress that the girls don't love.  It also will give you more time to pick your dress.  Good luck and feel free to post any wedding updates.  I love to hear all about weddings!



I was soooo gonna suggest this then I scrolled down and saw you had!  One of my friends did this and everyone commented how nice it was to have all the bridesmaids in dresses that fit well and were coordinated!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Is there a such thing as a reasonably attractive dress yet somewhat modest for a bridesmaid that looks good on both a busty size 2 (who wants to keep the goods hidden from sight) and a size 16?  And I'm afraid I may not come anywhere near the color I was hoping for.  Advice is welcome....
> 
> Oh, and would the  have that dress website handy that he's posted before?  I want my friends to feel pretty at my wedding too...



I agree with what others have stated.  Pick a color, give them freedom.  My bestie got married last December and I asked her not to include me in the bridal party because she has soooooooo many friends that she has known for longer than me.  That being said, I went wedding dress shopping and party dress shopping with her.  It was a december wedding so she wanted red or evergreen.  The girls picked the dress for the party.  I helped with the wedding dress pick.  All her girls were thin and could wear strapless. They all looked gorgeous.  However, had any of those girls preferred sleeves, that could have been done with this dress.  It was beautiful.


----------



## ctnurse

Speaking of weddings, I have a question.  My cousin is getting married next Saturday.  I was invited but can't go since I will be out of town celebrating my birthday.  My Mom is taking DS.  What is a good amount to give as a gift?

I hope everyone has a nice weekend.  Mine will be busy.  dS has soccer game this morning, then we have to hit the mall to buy him clothes for the wedding.  Anyone have anything fun planned?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Speaking of weddings, I have a question.  My cousin is getting married next Saturday.  I was invited but can't go since I will be out of town celebrating my birthday.  My Mom is taking DS.  What is a good amount to give as a gift?
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice weekend.  Mine will be busy.  dS has soccer game this morning, then we have to hit the mall to buy him clothes for the wedding.  Anyone have anything fun planned?



Sweetie, if they are registered at Bed, Bath and Beyond or Macy's or Crate and Barrel, just purchase a gift from the registry and have it sent.  Etiquette allows you a year to give a gift following a wedding. I try to do it quickly. . .then give a card and let them know a gift from their registry is on the way.  Might even get there ahead of the card. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> I was soooo gonna suggest this then I scrolled down and saw you had!  One of my friends did this and everyone commented how nice it was to have all the bridesmaids in dresses that fit well and were coordinated!



I love it when bridesmaids/matrons wear dresses that fit well. . .its soooo much more classy. . .


----------



## jillyb

Happy Saturday everyone! 

My friend is throwing herself a 41st birthday party today at her house from 3:00 - 9:00.  Going to get to hang out with some people I haven't seen in a while so I'm very excited about that!  Should be an interesting party.  As most people will have their kids it's not going to be too wild of a party but it will be interesting!  The invitation said that there will be a water balloon toss, musical chairs, photo ops and s'mores by the fire pit.  I'm so stoked!  LOL


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Sounds like a good tone to me!!


----------



## jillyb

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Sounds like a good tone to me!!



Well come on up and join me!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I get to catch up on some homework. Not going to be a fun weekend for me LOL but next weekend I might take a day trip to Disney yay


----------



## ashmarie06

I get to continue "mourning" today.. This heartbreak stuff is serious! 


I could use a drink, bartender!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jillyb said:
			
		

> Well come on up and join me!



Lol. NC is a bit far!


----------



## beachphotog

I finally finished moving out! But it will be forever till I am unpacked and settled... At least that's how it feels.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

beachphotog said:
			
		

> I finally finished moving out! But it will be forever till I am unpacked and settled... At least that's how it feels.



I moved last November and I'm still not totally unpacked but ill be moving again this November so no use unpacking the rest lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ashmarie06 said:


> I get to continue "mourning" today.. This heartbreak stuff is serious!
> 
> 
> I could use a drink, bartender!



*slides a mind eraser down the bar* Hope that helps! Heartbreak sucks! Sorry to hear you're single again but welcome to the SSC!


----------



## ashmarie06

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> *slides a mind eraser down the bar* Hope that helps! Heartbreak sucks! Sorry to hear you're single again but welcome to the SSC!



Keep em coming!


----------



## beachphotog

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I moved last November and I'm still not totally unpacked but ill be moving again this November so no use unpacking the rest lol



Lol, you're just ahead of the game with packing?!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I'm so sad I now wont be able to make the dismeet in Oct  something has come up and I wont be able to work it in.


----------



## jillyb

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Lol. NC is a bit far!



What??!!! You're gonna let a few thousand miles keep you from a good party??!! LOL   It really was a great party...good times with old and new friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I'm so sad I now wont be able to make the dismeet in Oct  something has come up and I wont be able to work it in.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jillyb said:
			
		

> What??!!! You're gonna let a few thousand miles keep you from a good party??!! LOL   It really was a great party...good times with old and new friends.



Lol. Dang...Shoulda gone!!


----------



## jillyb

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Lol. Dang...Shoulda gone!!



Duh...told ya!  I was rockin' the music trivia! LOL


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jillyb said:
			
		

> Duh...told ya!  I was rockin' the music trivia! LOL



I'm good with reg trivia. Lol


----------



## DCTooTall

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm good with reg trivia. Lol



I'm great with Disney Trivia.

Seriously....   I know WAY too much of it.


----------



## ariellover3

DCTooTall said:


> I'm great with Disney Trivia.
> 
> Seriously....   I know WAY too much of it.


Now that sounds like an awfully fun game we could play. I'm sure a whole lot of us could give each other a run for their money.


----------



## DCTooTall

ariellover3 said:


> Now that sounds like an awfully fun game we could play. I'm sure a whole lot of us could give each other a run for their money.





  And seeing as how this is the SSC,  i have a feeling it'd be turned into a drinking game.


----------



## ariellover3

DCTooTall said:


> And seeing as how this is the SSC,  i have a feeling it'd be turned into a drinking game.



Hahaha. Oh but that would make it oh sooo much more funnnnn


----------



## DCTooTall

ariellover3 said:


> Hahaha. Oh but that would make it oh sooo much more funnnnn



So Tara....  Game night during the meet?


----------



## Belleoftheballl

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I'm great with Disney Trivia.
> 
> Seriously....   I know WAY too much of it.



I'd give you a run for your money hahah


----------



## ariellover3

ashmarie06 said:


> I'm a girl, with the busty problem.  One of my best friends was married at the beach last year, and my dress was awful. I spent the entire night trying to hold in the goods.  My other best friend got married in march and let me pick the dress. Much better experience!



I hate that!  I have a hard time with dresses and the like bc of that problem.  I'm small everywhere else so finding tops that are flattering is hard. I hope my Halloween costume will fit. *crosses fingers*. My friend was kind enough to let me pick out my own bridesmaid dress


----------



## DCTooTall

Belleoftheballl said:


> I'd give you a run for your money hahah



I do believe that's a challenge.  


  Admittedly... my movie side knowledge is a bit lacking...  but get me talking about the parks and it's done.


----------



## Belleoftheballl

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I do believe that's a challenge.
> 
> Admittedly... my movie side knowledge is a bit lacking...  but get me talking about the parks and it's done.



Ahhhhh, you would get me there. Haven't been to disneyworld yet. Have done Disneyland a lot


----------



## DCTooTall

Belleoftheballl said:


> Ahhhhh, you would get me there. Haven't been to disneyworld yet. Have done Disneyland a lot



I've never been to the Original,   but I still know quite more trivia about that park than I should.


----------



## Belleoftheballl

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I've never been to the Original,   but I still know quite more trivia about that park than I should.


Haha well good, I'd take you on in trivia. If there was some wagers added to it bahaha or drinkin. Obviously other people are down for that too haha


----------



## DCTooTall

Belleoftheballl said:


> Haha well good, I'd take you on in trivia. If there was some wagers added to it bahaha or drinkin. Obviously other people are down for that too haha



  i've still gotta figure out if we are doing the drinking/party thing during the meet next month.... and if so,   what kind of party/drinking it's gonna end up being.


----------



## Belleoftheballl

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> i've still gotta figure out if we are doing the drinking/party thing during the meet next month.... and if so,   what kind of party/drinking it's gonna end up being.



Ahhh that would be fun. Too bad I'm going in 10 days!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> i've still gotta figure out if we are doing the drinking/party thing during the meet next month.... and if so,   what kind of party/drinking it's gonna end up being.



I thought we were saturday night?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I would do destroy everyone in Disney Trivia. Just saying. That, sports and history. Game on


----------



## ashmarie06

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> I would do destroy everyone in Disney Trivia. Just saying. That, sports and history. Game on



It's on


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Belleoftheballl said:


> Ahhhhh, you would get me there. Haven't been to disneyworld yet. Have done Disneyland a lot



Finally! A fellow DL junkie!  We've been light on that around here since I came along. Welcome!


----------



## Belleoftheballl

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> Finally! A fellow DL junkie!  We've been light on that around here since I came along. Welcome!



Yes I love DL! Thank you


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I can't wait to go there. Might be next year hopefully!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Well I am back from my weekend in Cleveland for a hockey booster convention (aka drinking weekend).  My liver needs a break for a couple of days (maybe weeks).  I am just trying to catch up on some much needed sleep.

Trying to figure out when I am going to head to the PA Ren Faire.  I am going to try to get there the first weekend in October.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Woohoo! My student loans were approved!


----------



## Belleoftheballl

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> Woohoo! My student loans were approved!



Congrats!


----------



## DCTooTall

Belleoftheballl said:


> Ahhh that would be fun. Too bad I'm going in 10 days!



 So just come down again a month later to join the fun!  



taramoz said:


> I thought we were saturday night?



i dunno.  I know BigE was talking about getting together friday night...  and then there was Lala's party which we never established when,  if someone was hosting it...  and if it would be girls only or coed....    and I guess Disney Trivia is now on the table as well.   

   Between these parties and F&W,   My Liver may need a vacation from this vacation.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Woohoo! My student loans were approved!


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> Trying to figure out when I am going to head to the PA Ren Faire.  I am going to try to get there the first weekend in October.



going solo, with friends.. wanna meet up ?

Pm me if ya want info on tickets


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Belleoftheballl said:


> Congrats!





DCTooTall said:


>



Thanks guys  It alleviated a little bit of the stress I was under so that was good. Now if the wife can find a job easily once she gets to town we'll be set. haha

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

MICKEY88 said:


> going solo, with friends.. wanna meet up ?
> 
> Pm me if ya want info on tickets



I am probably going with my BFF, but not sure yet.  We haven't made solid plans yet.  Will definitely meet up with ya if we decide to go.

I will PM ya closer to the time.


----------



## MICKEY88

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am probably going with my BFF, but not sure yet.  We haven't made solid plans yet.  Will definitely meet up with ya if we decide to go.
> 
> I will PM ya closer to the time.



Ok, cool, give me at least 1-2 weeks notice if possible..


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha to our soloists ,
Lets have a meet up at the Carthay Theater (DCA) for drinks and trivia. Seems WDW soloists have meet ups why not us.

hawaiian mickey


----------



## bluedevilinaz

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha to our soloists ,
> Lets have a meet up at the Carthay Theater (DCA) for drinks and trivia. Seems WDW soloists have meet ups why not us.
> 
> hawaiian mickey



Lemme know when and I'll try to be there!  I tried organizing one earlier this year but life got in the way. haha


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> i dunno.  I know BigE was talking about getting together friday night...  and then there was Lala's party which we never established when,  if someone was hosting it...  and if it would be girls only or coed....    and I guess Disney Trivia is now on the table as well.
> 
> Between these parties and F&W,   My Liver may need a vacation from this vacation.



Definitely hanging out with BigE, CTNurse and anyone else who is joining us on Friday night.  We will be there Wednesday night till Sunday.  The first two nights are at the Portofino at US/IOA.  May try to go to HHN with you still.  Tony didn't want to go but we are going to be right there. Just makes sense.  The wedding is at 5 p.m. with a small cocktail hr following and the reception/bbq is on Sunday.  I will let you know in a couple weeks if that becomes a plan.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Lemme know when and I'll try to be there!  I tried organizing one earlier this year but life got in the way. haha



Yeah, like you found a girlfriend, got married, moved to California, moved back to Vegas, etc, etc, etc. . .lol.  See you two in December. Congrats on the Student Loan.


----------



## Brocktoon

I've got to be at the Swolphin by 5:30 PM on Friday (10/12), but if anything is going on earlier that day I may be able to drop by, even if just to say hi. Otherwise hopefully I will be seeing everyone on Saturday.


----------



## DCTooTall

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha to our soloists ,
> Lets have a meet up at the Carthay Theater (DCA) for drinks and trivia. Seems WDW soloists have meet ups why not us.
> 
> hawaiian mickey



  Go for it!   We tried having a regional meet at DL earlier this year,   but as Blue mentioned,   Life complications and other factors got in the way and it never really happened.       If you want to try putting one together I'll be happy to update the first post with the details to help pull things together.



nurse.darcy said:


> Definitely hanging out with BigE, CTNurse and anyone else who is joining us on Friday night.  We will be there Wednesday night till Sunday.  The first two nights are at the Portofino at US/IOA.  May try to go to HHN with you still.  Tony didn't want to go but we are going to be right there. Just makes sense.  The wedding is at 5 p.m. with a small cocktail hr following and the reception/bbq is on Sunday.  I will let you know in a couple weeks if that becomes a plan.



  Still have that cheap ticket I can part with if it'll help.  just need to know in advance so I can turn it from my coupon to an actual ticket and then get it to you.    i'll probably be hitting the uni parks on both Wednesday and Thursday from current plans,   so I could in theory meet up real quick Wednesday night to get the ticket to you after doing the park all day.



BTW people... Today is September 13th.  That means in exactly 1 month from today we will be partying it up at WDW!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, like you found a girlfriend, got married, moved to California, moved back to Vegas, etc, etc, etc. . .lol.  See you two in December. Congrats on the Student Loan.



you got the married and moving to Cali switched   Can't wait! 
Thanks!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Definitely hanging out with BigE, CTNurse and anyone else who is joining us on Friday night.  We will be there Wednesday night till Sunday.  The first two nights are at the Portofino at US/IOA.  May try to go to HHN with you still.  Tony didn't want to go but we are going to be right there. Just makes sense.  The wedding is at 5 p.m. with a small cocktail hr following and the reception/bbq is on Sunday.  I will let you know in a couple weeks if that becomes a plan.




Will definitely be hanging out with you on Friday PM, an hour in the wine bar was not enough in August.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> BTW people... Today is September 13th.  That means in exactly 1 month from today we will be partying it up at WDW!



And exactly one month after my birthday,  I wonder if I could still celebrate my birthday month?  

I did have a fantastic birthday yesterday.  I had a great dinner out with several adult beverages thoughout the day.  

I hope everyone has a great weekend as I continue to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I'm going to still try to come for atleast sat and Sunday so don't count me out completely yet lol


----------



## TheBigE

nurse.darcy said:


> Definitely hanging out with BigE, CTNurse and anyone else who is joining us on Friday night.  We will be there Wednesday night till Sunday. .



Absolutely.  In fact the first drink is on me.....that being said, I thought I would post some details of my Open House as it may be called.  

Details

Where:  Boardwalk Villas
When:   October 12 from 3 - 5:30 pm.   

I will send out Room Number once I check in to DC, and then he can send out to group.  I am planning on changing into costume and heading to MNSSHP at 7 pm.   Ticket and costume have been purchased.    Hope others will join.  

Again, no RSVP or commitment required for the party.  Just will have some wine, champagne, beer and snacks available.    

Looking forward to meeting everyone in a month
E


----------



## DCTooTall

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I'm going to still try to come for atleast sat and Sunday so don't count me out completely yet lol



 Hope you can make it.



TheBigE said:


> Absolutely.  In fact the first drink is on me.....that being said, I thought I would post some details of my Open House as it may be called.
> 
> Details
> 
> Where:  Boardwalk Villas
> When:   October 12 from 3 - 5:30 pm.
> 
> I will send out Room Number once I check in to DC, and then he can send out to group.  I am planning on changing into costume and heading to MNSSHP at 7 pm.   Ticket and costume have been purchased.    Hope others will join.
> 
> Again, no RSVP or commitment required for the party.  Just will have some wine, champagne, beer and snacks available.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in a month
> E



Unfortunately I'm doing MNSSHP on Monday,  so I won't be able to join you guys Friday night.  (figured I'd have less crowds to deal with on a Monday night than a Friday night..).

I'll update the first post with the open house details so far.   


Tara....   Are you still planning to act as the primary contact for the meet,   or should I give out my cell # as well to everyone?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Hope you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm doing MNSSHP on Monday,  so I won't be able to join you guys Friday night.  (figured I'd have less crowds to deal with on a Monday night than a Friday night..).
> 
> I'll update the first post with the open house details so far.
> 
> 
> Tara....   Are you still planning to act as the primary contact for the meet,   or should I give out my cell # as well to everyone?



Give your as well, I am still trying to work out my flight, I may be coming in Saturday morning now.  If so I will meet up with y'all in Epcot and catch up!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Give your as well, I am still trying to work out my flight, I may be coming in Saturday morning now.  If so I will meet up with y'all in Epcot and catch up!





   I'm just picturing us all standing around Tara now chanting "CHUG! CHUG! CHUG!!"


----------



## TheBigE

Forgot to post this previously.  

My dates are as follows

Arrive Evening of 11 October
Depart Afternoon of 15 October

Again, looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Still have that cheap ticket I can part with if it'll help.  just need to know in advance so I can turn it from my coupon to an actual ticket and then get it to you.    i'll probably be hitting the uni parks on both Wednesday and Thursday from current plans,   so I could in theory meet up real quick Wednesday night to get the ticket to you after doing the park all day.
> 
> BTW people... Today is September 13th.  That means in exactly 1 month from today we will be partying it up at WDW!



I would think it would be easier to meet up with us on Wednesday evening for sure rather than mailing the darn thing.  I will let you know for sure by friday the 21st of September. . .lol.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> you got the married and moving to Cali switched   Can't wait!
> Thanks!



Ah well. . .so many events for you two.  At least I will finally get to meet you both in December.



ctnurse said:


> Will definitely be hanging out with you on Friday PM, an hour in the wine bar was not enough in August.



It most certainly was not enough.  I am truly looking forward to hanging for a bit that weekend.



ctnurse said:


> And exactly one month after my birthday,  I wonder if I could still celebrate my birthday month?  I did have a fantastic birthday yesterday.  I had a great dinner out with several adult beverages thoughout the day.  I hope everyone has a great weekend as I continue to celebrate my birthday.



I can't find any reason why you cannot absolutely celebrate your birthday still.  After all, many of us did not get to celebrate with you. . .lol.



TheBigE said:


> Absolutely.  In fact the first drink is on me.....that being said, I thought I would post some details of my Open House as it may be called.
> 
> Details
> 
> Where:  Boardwalk Villas
> When:   October 12 from 3 - 5:30 pm.
> 
> I will send out Room Number once I check in to DC, and then he can send out to group.  I am planning on changing into costume and heading to MNSSHP at 7 pm.   Ticket and costume have been purchased.    Hope others will join.
> 
> Again, no RSVP or commitment required for the party.  Just will have some wine, champagne, beer and snacks available.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in a month
> E



E, we are looking forward to hooking up again.  Tony was disappointed we couldn't meet up when you were here earlier.  Can't wait.



DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately I'm doing MNSSHP on Monday,  so I won't be able to join you guys Friday night.  (figured I'd have less crowds to deal with on a Monday night than a Friday night..).
> 
> I'll update the first post with the open house details so far.
> 
> 
> Tara....   Are you still planning to act as the primary contact for the meet,   or should I give out my cell # as well to everyone?



DC, BigE and CTNurse already have my #.  I always allow people to have mine as I have been champion of the DD list in the past. If a point of contact is needed, I am willing to have my number shelled out if necessary folks. We are confirmed for our time off already and will be there for sure so no issues.

That being said, cannot wait to see everyone in a few short weeks.  Getting excited.  Should be a very fun weekend.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah well. . .so many events for you two.  At least I will finally get to meet you both in December.



Haha true. Yup! I'm excited.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha true. Yup! I'm excited.



We are staying at the Flamingo.  Maybe we can meet up at Center Bar at Ny, Ny and go from there. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> We are staying at the Flamingo.  Maybe we can meet up at Center Bar at Ny, Ny and go from there. . .



Cool.  Sounds like a plan.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Cool.  Sounds like a plan.



Awesome, I am soooo sending you a PM shortly. . .I would send a text but my phone is dead. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Cool.  Sounds like a plan.



Oh and its a PM here on the boards. . .lol.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

We ended up pushing our trip back a day, so now we're there October 10-15.  Saved us over $200 in airfare!  So fun to see all the meet plans!!  DS loves the kids' clubs, so I may be able to slip away for a little bit to join in the fun.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm just picturing us all standing around Tara now chanting "CHUG! CHUG! CHUG!!"



Just booked my flight!  That took a TON of patience waiting for the milage offer (well hoping it would come, there was no certainty!).  I get in Friday morning and leave sunday evening, so I will join the fun friday now!!!  So excited!  Now I must book my room, thinking Boardwalk...


----------



## nurse.darcy

The best part about Friday's meet up is its during the day.  BigE has tickets for MNSSHP that evening.  So we are looking at 3 p.m. till around 5:30 to 6 p.m. if we push it. . .lol. That gives all of us a free evening. I am all over the Epcot meet up on Saturday.


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> So we are looking at 3 p.m. till around 5:30 to 6 p.m. if we push it. . .lol. That gives all of us a free evening.



Bet you a beer you don't leave at six!!!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I will be there the 12th-14th I'm looking forward to the meetup I changed my move to come lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I will be there the 12th-14th I'm looking forward to the meetup I changed my move to come lol



You know you're a DISer when....


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Just booked my flight!  That took a TON of patience waiting for the milage offer (well hoping it would come, there was no certainty!).  I get in Friday morning and leave sunday evening, so I will join the fun friday now!!!  So excited!  Now I must book my room, thinking Boardwalk...




I'm so glad that you are able to make it on Friday.  The whole weekend will be a blast and will be great to meet and hang out with you all!



nurse.darcy said:


> The best part about Friday's meet up is its during the day.  BigE has tickets for MNSSHP that evening.  So we are looking at 3 p.m. till around 5:30 to 6 p.m. if we push it. . .lol. That gives all of us a free evening. I am all over the Epcot meet up on Saturday.



What are your plans for Friday night?  I'm guessing you won't make MNSSHP?  I'm sure there might be a picture or two posted on FB.  

Have a great week.  I'm back to reality after a great weekend of celebrating my birthday!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> You know you're a DISer when....



I know right! I can't tell anyone but other DISer because Noone else would understand


----------



## jillyb

I believe I may have hit the jackpot.  Been talking to this guy I "met" on an online dating site.  When we were talking yesterday I told him I was taking my DD to see Finding Nemo in 3D. We've been texting this morning and he asked how the movie was, which lead me to divulge that I'm a Disney fanatic.  He comes back with "Hahah, I grew up on Disney since my father worked for both Disnelyand and Disney World  I have just about every movie they've animated."

::dancer :  

What's a 13 year age difference matter when Disney is involved??!!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I booked my hotel for the Oct meet. I even added on another night LOL ill be staying offsite at the Worldgate resort. Has anyone ever stayed there? Its close to everything and can't beat $30 a night


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

30 Bucks wow thats almost free.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

yes but now im reading bad reviews on the hotel so I dunno  luckily I bought trip insurance so I can always cancel and book somewhere else.


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> Forgot to post this previously.
> 
> My dates are as follows
> 
> Arrive Evening of 11 October
> Depart Afternoon of 15 October
> 
> Again, looking forward to seeing everyone



 Updated the first post with your dates.




nurse.darcy said:


> I would think it would be easier to meet up with us on Wednesday evening for sure rather than mailing the darn thing.  I will let you know for sure by friday the 21st of September. . .lol.



There is some talk of hitting Citywalk on Wednesday night,  so I may even be in the area pretty late.   That may help make it easier for us to get together.    (It's so nice having the AP that allows me a free guest into Citywalk.    )




nurse.darcy said:


> DC, BigE and CTNurse already have my #.  I always allow people to have mine as I have been champion of the DD list in the past. If a point of contact is needed, I am willing to have my number shelled out if necessary folks. We are confirmed for our time off already and will be there for sure so no issues.
> 
> That being said, cannot wait to see everyone in a few short weeks.  Getting excited.  Should be a very fun weekend.



 The REAL question for everyone....   With BigE's meet on Friday,  and F&W on Saturday....  is anybody going to end up being able to rememeber the weekend?   

:





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> We ended up pushing our trip back a day, so now we're there October 10-15.  Saved us over $200 in airfare!  So fun to see all the meet plans!!  DS loves the kids' clubs, so I may be able to slip away for a little bit to join in the fun.



 YOU SHOULD DO IT!     I don't think people would might a kid hanging around the group a bit too if you have to bring her along.   [just keep in mind.... we can be a bit crazy at times,   so you may end up being more worried about our influence on her, than her influence on the group.   ]



taramoz said:


> Just booked my flight!  That took a TON of patience waiting for the milage offer (well hoping it would come, there was no certainty!).  I get in Friday morning and leave sunday evening, so I will join the fun friday now!!!  So excited!  Now I must book my room, thinking Boardwalk...


 
  YAY!!  the Boardwalk is nice.... and it's stumble-distance from EPCOT.  



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I will be there the 12th-14th I'm looking forward to the meetup I changed my move to come lol







bluedevilinaz said:


> You know you're a DISer when....








ctnurse said:


> What are your plans for Friday night?  I'm guessing you won't make MNSSHP?  I'm sure there might be a picture or two posted on FB.
> 
> Have a great week.  I'm back to reality after a great weekend of celebrating my birthday!



  I hope people share some pics of the event outside of FB.  i'd love to see some,   and since I've sworn off FB it would make it more difficult to see them there....



Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> I know right! I can't tell anyone but other DISer because Noone else would understand



 Naaa... you just neglect to mention the "Disney" aspect,  and instead focus on the "Out of town friends" side of things.  



jillyb said:


> I believe I may have hit the jackpot.  Been talking to this guy I "met" on an online dating site.  When we were talking yesterday I told him I was taking my DD to see Finding Nemo in 3D. We've been texting this morning and he asked how the movie was, which lead me to divulge that I'm a Disney fanatic.  He comes back with "Hahah, I grew up on Disney since my father worked for both Disnelyand and Disney World  I have just about every movie they've animated."
> 
> ::dancer :
> 
> What's a 13 year age difference matter when Disney is involved??!!



  HAHA!!  Who'd robbing the cradle?

  And I think Meri can tell you about hitting the online dating jackpot.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I need motivation LOL I have an exam tomorrow and I really should study more but I'm just slacking. I am not good with tests


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> And I think Meri can tell you about hitting the online dating jackpot.



Hey now, did you forget I met my wife online?


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now, did you forget I met my wife online?



Doesn't count.  You're a guy.....


   Sometimes for a guy the online Dating jackpot is finding a sane woman who will actually be willing to meet you.... and doesn't require a credit card to even talk to you.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Doesn't count.  You're a guy.....
> 
> 
> Sometimes for a guy the online Dating jackpot is finding a sane woman who will actually be willing to meet you.... and doesn't require a credit card to even talk to you.



Sexist much? 

Hahahaha too true!


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey now, did you forget I met my wife online?




Wait, how did I not know this???



DCTooTall said:


> Doesn't count.  You're a guy.....
> 
> 
> Sometimes for a guy the online Dating jackpot is finding a sane woman who will actually be willing to meet you.... and doesn't require a credit card to even talk to you.



I did not know it makes difference if you were a man or woman.  Wow, I have a lot to learn!

BTW, don't worry I will figure out a way to share pics with you, either by email or text, since I am not sure certain pics will be allowed on the DIS.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:
			
		

> Wait, how did I not know this???



No idea. Lol


----------



## NJDiva

hey my little jello shots!
sorry I've been MIA, work has been uber crazy and this is when my free time goes to my collegians and my choir (and yes, some times at the same time). I logged on and realized I missed nine pages of posts! and no, I'm not going  back that far to catch up. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and to remind you all I'm all kinds of upset I can't hang with you all next month...however...I am excited to be going across the big pond to see the Queen and whatever else I see on my cruise. I've been told I need to bring my tiara to wear one night (DC and Lala have seen it, it's quite sparklely).


----------



## DCTooTall

Post # 5,000!!

I'd like to thank the DIS,   and the SSC which has made this milestone possible.   Without you,   I don't think I'd be where I am today.


 (wait... is that a good thing?  or a bad thing?  )




ctnurse said:


> I did not know it makes difference if you were a man or woman.  Wow, I have a lot to learn!



  In my experience,   both from my time checking out those singles areas,  and from talking to female friends over the years....

  A lot of times women are very jaded when it comes to actually responding to a guy online due to the EXTREMELY high number of pervs or guys after only 1 thing who tend to contact them on said sites.     The end result is that a "normal" guy can either have the the girl assume the worst from an initial cold contact....  or simply get lost in the sea of "You got nice ****s" comments they get on a daily basis.        So,   if a guy actually gets a response from a sane woman (who isn't just trying to get him to "see her webcam" with a credit card required),   he's already hit the jackpot.   Then it's a matter of seeing where things lead.....  (which could be another jackpot with a serious relationship)

  Make sense?



ctnurse said:


> BTW, don't worry I will figure out a way to share pics with you, either by email or text, since I am not sure certain pics will be allowed on the DIS.



  Um......


    Giggity?







NJDiva said:


> hey my little jello shots!
> sorry I've been MIA, work has been uber crazy and this is when my free time goes to my collegians and my choir (and yes, some times at the same time). I logged on and realized I missed nine pages of posts! and no, I'm not going  back that far to catch up. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and to remind you all I'm all kinds of upset I can't hang with you all next month...however...I am excited to be going across the big pond to see the Queen and whatever else I see on my cruise. I've been told I need to bring my tiara to wear one night (DC and Lala have seen it, it's quite sparklely).




We've missed you.  And it's a shame you can't join us.  It just won't be the same without you at the meet.

Enjoy the cruise,   and DEFINATELY...  Bring the Tiara.


----------



## godolphin123

Hi folks, reading about this Oct gathering, don't suppose it's open to the rest of us disney faithful to glomm onto? lol


----------



## DCTooTall

godolphin123 said:


> Hi folks, reading about this Oct gathering, don't suppose it's open to the rest of us disney faithful to glomm onto? lol



Anyone who wants to join in is more than welcome to join us!    Would you like me to add you to the list?


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

So now I'm thinking of staying until the 15th and treating myself to one night in a deluxe resort. Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## NJDiva

godolphin123 said:


> Hi folks, reading about this Oct gathering, don't suppose it's open to the rest of us disney faithful to glomm onto? lol



DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## ortholablady

I've only been at the online dating thing for about 2 months.  It's nuts!  Crazies coming out of the woodwork and anyone who seems normal and I've emailed hasn't responded.  Some read the email some don't bother.  I've even started saying if you're not interested just say so.  On match all you have to do is pick an answer from the pull down box.  Is that so difficult?


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> I've only been at the online dating thing for about 2 months.  It's nuts!  Crazies coming out of the woodwork and anyone who seems normal and I've emailed hasn't responded.  Some read the email some don't bother.  I've even started saying if you're not interested just say so.  On match all you have to do is pick an answer from the pull down box.  Is that so difficult?



I tried Match for the free 2 week trial and couldn't deal with all the wierdos plus the amount of weeding through them to even find someone remotely normal.  I decided to try the dating thing on my own for awhile.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I tried Match for the free 2 week trial and couldn't deal with all the wierdos plus the amount of weeding through them to even find someone remotely normal.  I decided to try the dating thing on my own for awhile.



   Which perfectly illustrates my point on why it's so hard for a "normal" guy to even get a sane woman to talk to him.    It usually doesn't take too long for normal sane women to get tired of dealing with all the weirdos.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Which perfectly illustrates my point on why it's so hard for a "normal" guy to even get a sane woman to talk to him.    It usually doesn't take too long for normal sane women to get tired of dealing with all the weirdos.



I finally quit trying...too many weirdos. Hence being a single sane normal woman


----------



## SenecaWolf

ZoeisMommy said:
			
		

> I finally quit trying...too many weirdos. Hence being a single sane normal woman



I have never tried the online thingy but just from the sheer amount of weirdos locally I think I would steer clear of them lol.  

Seems particularly difficult to find someone around here that has an interest in going to Disney also 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII using DISBoards


----------



## ctnurse

I never knew how crazy online dating could be, it is good to hear the success stories from a few on here. 


On a totally different note, I bought candy corn Oreos and they are super yummy! Has anyone tried them?


----------



## DCTooTall

ZoeisMommy said:


> I finally quit trying...too many weirdos. Hence being a single sane normal woman



 That's not a really bad thing to be, in the grand scheme of things....





SenecaWolf said:


> I have never tried the online thingy but just from the sheer amount of weirdos locally I think I would steer clear of them lol.
> 
> Seems particularly difficult to find someone around here that has an interest in going to Disney also
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII using DISBoards



  That's why you should try DIS dating.   It's worked for me.  





ctnurse said:


> I never knew how crazy online dating could be, it is good to hear the success stories from a few on here.
> 
> 
> On a totally different note, I bought candy corn Oreos and they are super yummy! Has anyone tried them?



 Haven't tried them....  Not a huge fan of Candy corn,   but I do love me some Oreos.


----------



## ortholablady

So there are success stories so that's encouraging.  Glad I'm not the only one finding the crazies.  There are guys who change their profile names, age, town WTH?  and there are an amazing number of widowers out there.  Most of them are very good looking in their only 1 photo, have a whole long load of crap to tell and never once mention their supposed dead wife.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ortholablady said:
			
		

> So there are success stories so that's encouraging.  Glad I'm not the only one finding the crazies.  There are guys who change their profile names, age, town WTH?  and there are an amazing number of widowers out there.  Most of them are very good looking in their only 1 photo, have a whole long load of crap to tell and never once mention their supposed dead wife.



 I've never done online dating. I watch way too many Lifetime movies.  
A friend of mine met a guy online, moved with him to Scotland and was married a year later. That was about three years ago, and I guess they're still doing well. Haven't talk to her in forever!


----------



## MICKEY88

ortholablady said:


> So there are success stories so that's encouraging.  Glad I'm not the only one finding the crazies.  There are guys who change their profile names, age, town WTH?  and there are an amazing number of widowers out there.  Most of them are very good looking in their only 1 photo, have a whole long load of crap to tell and never once mention their supposed dead wife.



trust me there are many crazy women out there as well,
as far as widowers not mentioning their dead wives, everything I have ever read about dating etc, clearly states, never talk about past relationships, at least not until it looks like a relationship is developing. think about it, if a guy would talk about his dead wife, a lot of women would think he wasn't finished grieving and ready for a relationship


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I've had my share of crazy online dating stories. I finally gave up because I'd like to keep my sanity.


----------



## ortholablady

MICKEY88 said:


> trust me there are many crazy women out there as well,
> as far as widowers not mentioning their dead wives, everything I have ever read about dating etc, clearly states, never talk about past relationships, at least not until it looks like a relationship is developing. think about it, if a guy would talk about his dead wife, a lot of women would think he wasn't finished grieving and ready for a relationship



I get that about not talking about past relationships.  I was thinking there should be more of an acknowledgement like Lost my wife of 20 years to cancer 2 years ago, looking for love again.  I read something on online dating also that says to beware of recent widows/widowers.


----------



## TheUnknownComic

Been divorced 3 times andover Disney and never had a Disney lovin wife like me. Last one didn't even take the Dourney and bourke purse out of bag and she left and I kept it and gave it to my Dd. I agree woman like that CC and would love to find someone who's just happy with me, a roof, no bills, and Disney vacations


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> trust me there are many crazy women out there as well,




That's why I made sure I qualified my comments as a "SANE" woman....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ortholablady said:


> So there are success stories so that's encouraging.  Glad I'm not the only one finding the crazies.  There are guys who change their profile names, age, town WTH?  and there are an amazing number of widowers out there.  Most of them are very good looking in their only 1 photo, have a whole long load of crap to tell and never once mention their supposed dead wife.



I ran into my fair share of crazy women before I found my wife trust me, and she's just the right amount of crazy to love me so it's all good


----------



## godolphin123

DCTooTall said:


> Anyone who wants to join in is more than welcome to join us!    Would you like me to add you to the list?



Thanks , that sounds like to infinity and beyond fun to me lol


----------



## godolphin123

NJDiva said:


> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT![/QUOT
> 
> You are wise, taking your advice  And thanks for the good vibes


----------



## DCTooTall

godolphin123 said:


> Thanks , that sounds like to infinity and beyond fun to me lol



I've added you to the list.   Sometime in the next 2 weeks Tara will probably send out a PM to everyone on the list with contact info and a basic plan.  Since we'll probably be moving around,   you can text one of us when you arrive and we'll tell you where we are so you can meet up with the group.


----------



## kellymonster23

Hey Everybody!!  I've been lurking around this thread for a little while now.  It gives me some hope to hear of successful online dating outcomes.  I work at a high school and pretty much the whole staff is married already so not a lot of possibilities there for me.  Maybe this is the place to find Prince Charming


----------



## Razz

Hi Everyone!

I'm a single mom of two, son is 17 and daughter is 13.  We'll be in Disney 12/10-12/18, so excited! 

Good to see so many other singles who share the passion!


----------



## DCTooTall

kellymonster23 said:


> Hey Everybody!!  I've been lurking around this thread for a little while now.  It gives me some hope to hear of successful online dating outcomes.  I work at a high school and pretty much the whole staff is married already so not a lot of possibilities there for me.  Maybe this is the place to find Prince Charming





Razz said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a single mom of two, son is 17 and daughter is 13.  We'll be in Disney 12/10-12/18, so excited!
> 
> Good to see so many other singles who share the passion!



 to the SSC!  We always love it when new people join us!     Feel free to pull up a chair,   order a drink from our resident bartender,  And hop right into the random conversations we have around here.


----------



## ortholablady

A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?


----------



## ZoeisMommy

ortholablady said:
			
		

> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?



Well if they aren't willing to share than I'm not willing to care. Sounds a bit fishy to me. But that's just my honest opinion from previous experiences.


----------



## Razz

Oh I have to agree with ZoiesMommy on this one, if they're not willing to share their profile don't waste your time.


----------



## ortholablady

ZoeisMommy said:


> Well if they aren't willing to share than I'm not willing to care. Sounds a bit fishy to me. But that's just my honest opinion from previous experiences.



Yeah something just isn't right.  And his screen name is 2fun4email.  But he says he does the same work that I do and seemed to know alot about it.  But I'm thinking did he research it?  Would someone go that far?  He was cute but I'm not calling him or emailing him outside of Match.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

ortholablady said:
			
		

> Yeah something just isn't right.  And his screen name is 2fun4email.  But he says he does the same work that I do and seemed to know alot about it.  But I'm thinking did he research it?  Would someone go that far?  He was cute but I'm not calling him or emailing him outside of Match.



The fact that he hid his profile would be a huge red flag to me. I would move on.


----------



## hawaiian mickey

ortholablady said:


> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?


aloha,
I would be wary about anyone who hides their profile. They probably don't want their soon to be ex spouse (LOL) see it. May because he/she hasn't told their spouse he/she is leaving or they are looking for something on the side.

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## MICKEY88

ortholablady said:


> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?



a scammer, don't give your personal email address to this persson


----------



## godolphin123

DCTooTall said:


> I've added you to the list.   Sometime in the next 2 weeks Tara will probably send out a PM to everyone on the list with contact info and a basic plan.  Since we'll probably be moving around,   you can text one of us when you arrive and we'll tell you where we are so you can meet up with the group.



Grazi, I'll keep an eye out for that.  Guess it's a good thing I updated my fl res weekday ap to include weekends. lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ortholablady said:


> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?



As with everyone else I would run the other way. The other thing you can do is search his email address on Facebook(I used to do that all the time). Sometimes they make an email address just for dating sites but most cheaters aren't that smart.


----------



## DCTooTall

ortholablady said:


> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_05FMWP-22E

  (had to find another way to say it since the boring normal ways had been taken.)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_05FMWP-22E
> 
> (had to find another way to say it since the boring normal ways had been taken.)



good grief, you get a smart phone and now you think you are special..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> good grief, you get a smart phone and now you think you are special..



Who are you kidding?  This has nothing to do with my new toy.  I've been this kinda 'special' for a LONG time.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Who are you kidding?  This has nothing to do with my new toy.  I've been this kinda 'special' for a LONG time.



I was trying to be nice and assign blame elsewhere,


----------



## ortholablady

bluedevilinaz said:


> As with everyone else I would run the other way. The other thing you can do is search his email address on Facebook(I used to do that all the time). Sometimes they make an email address just for dating sites but most cheaters aren't that smart.



Interesting!  I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## IheartMickey

Hi all! I didn't see this thread before I posted a new one, don't know how I was that blind! I'm Jennifer, almost 27, and I live in Saint Cloud, FL. I'm looking for fellow WDW lover friends, or hey Prince Charming would be nice too! Anyone live in the area?


----------



## IheartMickey

Oh and if anyone wants to friend me, I'm on FB ALL DAY and would love friends to talk about WDW with! Facebook.com/JenTravelsFar


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ortholablady said:


> Interesting!  I didn't know you could do that.



Yup. haha. Just type it into the search field at the top of the page and hit enter. If their profile doesn't come up they obviously gave you an email that isn't associated with their fb page or thy just plain don't have one,


----------



## nurse.darcy

ortholablady said:


> A question for those of you who have tried the online dating thing.  I've been contacted by someone who hides their profile.  I was able to see it with the first email but in the second one he says his profile is hidden and gives me his email address and phone number.  I can't figure out how you would even do that.  Maybe I'm missing something in the profile settings.  But why would someone do this?  There were probably 7 or 8 pictures.  Why bother if you're going to hide it?



If its hidden its because they don't want someone finding out they are on a dating site.  I met two people through match.com.  One was married still and not an honest person at all.  The other I have been with for more than a year.  He is awesome and wonderful.  My rule of thumb was if the profile seems too good to be true, it probably is.  Walk away from that one.


----------



## jillyb

Just because I feel like beating a dead horse...I agree with everybody else...if he's hiding his profile run!!  LOL

I really haven't had much luck with the online dating thing...other than the guy I mentioned previously.  And even that is iffy.  We talk on the phone and text but I've yet to meet him in person.  He gave me some crap about how busy it's been at work (ummm...you don't work weekends so ?????) and dealing with getting ready to close on a house he's buying.  I don't care if his Daddy does work for Disney...at some point we need to meet face-to-face or I'm done!  LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

jillyb said:


> Just because I feel like beating a dead horse...I agree with everybody else...if he's hiding his profile run!!  LOL
> 
> I really haven't had much luck with the online dating thing...other than the guy I mentioned previously.  And even that is iffy.  We talk on the phone and text but I've yet to meet him in person.  He gave me some crap about how busy it's been at work (ummm...you don't work weekends so ?????) and dealing with getting ready to close on a house he's buying.  I don't care if his Daddy does work for Disney...at some point we need to meet face-to-face or I'm done!  LOL



if he is seriously interested in you, he would make the time to meet you


----------



## thumbalyna

I seem to only get replies from guys that are old enough to be my dad. I dont understand it. And i agree the amount of time it takes to weed through all the crazies is enough to make you crazy. Like i said to my best friend last night i hope my prince charming has a GPS so he can find me when im not in WDW. By the way prince if you are reading this ill be there starting Sept 29th lol


----------



## jillyb

MICKEY88 said:


> if he is seriously interested in you, he would make the time to meet you



Totally agree


----------



## ortholablady

okay so....after at least a dozen emails back and forth and against the good advice of everyone here I decided to meet this guy for dinner.  He is an orthodontic lab tech like me only he has his own business with 8 employees and  I do the work in two orthodontist's offices just for them.  He was a really sweet guy and we had alot of other things in common. He also paid for dinner. I had a really nice time and am planning to go see his lab next week.  So could I still possibly be fooled?  Possibly but no harm done so far and we'll see how it goes.  Not rushing into anything.


----------



## ortholablady

Oh and it is a legit business.  I checked.  And he knows what he's talking about as far as the work goes.  As far as hiding the profile, he says he has friends and his employees bugging him all the time about going on match and doesn't want them to see it.  Sounded reasonable enough.  I know even though I was separated for 4 years and the divorce papers have been filed and I certainly have every right to see anyone I want, I didn't want to have dinner close to home and wind up being seen by some gossipy neighbors.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Take it slow at first. Don't jump into anything. Of he wants to get serious. Make sure he is single.


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Take it slow at first. Don't jump into anything. Of he wants to get serious. Make sure he is single.



Absolutely!


----------



## valree

Sounds good so far!  Let us know how things progress!  

I'm definitely nervous about going back online, but maybe I'll try something different next time.  I did eHarmony before, but I'm thinking about Match.  I wonder if the Crazy Quotient is higher on Match than it is on eHarmony? I've heard plenty of crazy Match stories! I should say that eHarmony wasn't bad, I think I just wasn't feeling it at the time.


----------



## ortholablady

valree said:


> Sounds good so far!  Let us know how things progress!
> 
> I'm definitely nervous about going back online, but maybe I'll try something different next time.  I did eHarmony before, but I'm thinking about Match.  I wonder if the Crazy Quotient is higher on Match than it is on eHarmony? I've heard plenty of crazy Match stories! I should say that eHarmony wasn't bad, I think I just wasn't feeling it at the time.



I don't know if any one is better than the other.  When I tried to sign up at eHarmony I filled out their questionnaire and was a little disappointed when at the end it said because I checked currently separated I couldn't join.  Then I went back after signing the divorce papers and tried again and now they want the number from the final divorce which I have not gotten yet.  So maybe they are a little more selective but we all know people just lie so who knows.  Guess it's just up to us to weed out the crazies.


----------



## EvoldicA

Jilly: He will find time if he REALLY cares about you.

When is the SSC meet @ WDW? :b

~Bill


----------



## thumbalyna

okay gang - get me pumped up for my trip, i leave saturday and i am just having a "down" day today......


----------



## DCTooTall

IheartMickey said:


> Hi all! I didn't see this thread before I posted a new one, don't know how I was that blind! I'm Jennifer, almost 27, and I live in Saint Cloud, FL. I'm looking for fellow WDW lover friends, or hey Prince Charming would be nice too! Anyone live in the area?



 to the SSC!   We always enjoy it when new people join us here.   Feel free to pull up a chair,  order a drink from our Bartender,  and join in the fun and debauchary that happens around here. 



IheartMickey said:


> Oh and if anyone wants to friend me, I'm on FB ALL DAY and would love friends to talk about WDW with! Facebook.com/JenTravelsFar



  I think I've heard there is a FB Disney singles group as well.  I no longer have a FB account,  so I can't give you any more info on it,  but I'm sure someone around here has the info or a link they can share.



EvoldicA said:


> Jilly: He will find time if he REALLY cares about you.
> 
> When is the SSC meet @ WDW? :b
> 
> ~Bill



 Oct 13th.   Details are on post 1 of this thread.  If you'd like,  I can add you to the list so that you are included when the final details/contact info pm is sent.


----------



## Brocktoon

Getting closer to trip time ... and you don't know how bad I need this vacation. I'm going to be swamped at work until I leave, but it will all be worth it as soon as my plane touches down.

And it's Oktoberfest season (my fav beer time)! I managed to finish my beer purchases to stock my parents RV at Ft Wilderness. I'm bringing a 1/2 case each of the following:

- Victory Fest (Octoberfest) - Downingtown, PA
- Stoudt's Oktoberfest - Adamstown/Reading, PA
- Troegs Hopback (Amber Ale) - Harrisburg/Hershey, PA
- Big Sky Moose Drool (Brown Ale) - Missoula, MT

For me, as soon as I kick back with my 1st brew under the awning, vacation has begun! Anybody who may drop by the Fort while I'm around ... beer while it lasts


----------



## TinkTink78

Hi!!!!!  I'm a solo Dis'er Oct 12-15, but not single. Can I still mingle????  I wasn't suppose to be solo and still waiting for SIL to decide if she's coming with me or not.   I've gotta lotta reading to do to catch up with everyone.  I love meeting other Dis'ers!!!  Some of my best friends I've met here!!!!

My names Heather aka Tink. 34 yo from NJ. 

I'll  be in WDW this weekend for the ToT 10 miler supporting a great friend who's running it.  Thank god for an AP


----------



## DCTooTall

TinkTink78 said:


> Hi!!!!!  I'm a solo Dis'er Oct 12-15, but not single. Can I still mingle????  I wasn't suppose to be solo and still waiting for SIL to decide if she's coming with me or not.   I've gotta lotta reading to do to catch up with everyone.  I love meeting other Dis'ers!!!  Some of my best friends I've met here!!!!
> 
> My names Heather aka Tink. 34 yo from NJ.
> 
> I'll  be in WDW this weekend for the ToT 10 miler supporting a great friend who's running it.  Thank god for an AP



Married yet?   If not... techincally still single!  

Either way...   I don't mind if you tag along.   Technically I'm not single either since I'm currently seeing someone,   and we do have a couple ex-singles in this group as well.   Either way,  we all enjoy having fun around here.

I'll add you to the list on the first post


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I think I've heard there is a FB Disney singles group as well.  I no longer have a FB account,  so I can't give you any more info on it,  but I'm sure someone around here has the info or a link they can share.



I have heard of this group but they seem like a closed in group?  Not so friendly.  We love everyone. . .just our nature.


----------



## TinkTink78

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> Married yet?   If not... techincally still single!
> 
> Either way...   I don't mind if you tag along.   Technically I'm not single either since I'm currently seeing someone,   and we do have a couple ex-singles in this group as well.   Either way,  we all enjoy having fun around here.
> 
> I'll add you to the list on the first post



Been there done that, now I'm "technically, not technically single". Lol 

Thanks for the add


----------



## MyMuse

I haven't been here in awhile. It seems I simply cannot keep up. 

I may need to hire another me. 



DC-congrats on the new phone. I got your text. 

I'm headed to WDW this weekend, so I believe I will miss any big meet-ups. 


Hope all has been well. I will try to read up on the last few pages, but I'll be lost anyways. LOL!


----------



## TinkTink78

MyMuse said:


> I haven't been here in awhile. It seems I simply cannot keep up.
> 
> I may need to hire another me.
> 
> 
> 
> DC-congrats on the new phone. I got your text.
> 
> I'm headed to WDW this weekend, so I believe I will miss any big meet-ups.
> 
> 
> Hope all has been well. I will try to read up on the last few pages, but I'll be lost anyways. LOL!




We will be there this weekend. Leaving Thursday night. We are cheering on a friend running the ToT 10 miler!!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> I have heard of this group but they seem like a closed in group?  Not so friendly.  We love everyone. . .just our nature.



Yeah... There were a few of us on there that were friendly but they booted most of us for being "off topic" too much  so we started our own group. Darcy is right, we love everyone so welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> I haven't been here in awhile. It seems I simply cannot keep up.
> 
> I may need to hire another me.
> 
> 
> 
> DC-congrats on the new phone. I got your text.
> 
> I'm headed to WDW this weekend, so I believe I will miss any big meet-ups.
> 
> 
> Hope all has been well. I will try to read up on the last few pages, but I'll be lost anyways. LOL!



It happens...  we can move pretty fast around here...  but this year have been surprisingly slow.   we haven't even had to create a new thread in the past year.   




 I think I remember Ahoff mentioning he'll also be down this coming weekend for the race.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It happens...  we can move pretty fast around here...  but this year have been surprisingly slow.   we haven't even had to create a new thread in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember Ahoff mentioning he'll also be down this coming weekend for the race.



So many of my long time friends in town this coming weekend that I am headed out just for fun.  Hoping to meet up with a few of them.

Then back again in two weeks for Lizzy's wedding and fun with the SSC gang. . .woo hoo.


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> Getting closer to trip time ... and you don't know how bad I need this vacation. I'm going to be swamped at work until I leave, but it will all be worth it as soon as my plane touches down.
> 
> And it's Oktoberfest season (my fav beer time)! I managed to finish my beer purchases to stock my parents RV at Ft Wilderness. I'm bringing a 1/2 case each of the following:
> 
> - Victory Fest (Octoberfest) - Downingtown, PA
> - Stoudt's Oktoberfest - Adamstown/Reading, PA
> - Troegs Hopback (Amber Ale) - Harrisburg/Hershey, PA
> - Big Sky Moose Drool (Brown Ale) - Missoula, MT
> 
> For me, as soon as I kick back with my 1st brew under the awning, vacation has begun! Anybody who may drop by the Fort while I'm around ... beer while it lasts



I also can't wait for F&W Festival on Oct 17th nom nom nom

Oh wait ... Extra Magic Hours that night.. extra nom nom nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




2 beers I am looking forward to trying

1st = Florida Beer Companys Devils Triangle, Florida, just cuz it's named the Devil's Triangle 

2nd = Schöfferhofer Grapefruit, I have recently got into a grapefruit juice habit, so I am curious about this beer 

Enjoy your trip and the Oct 13th Dis meet & greet


----------



## shannon1219

Only 7 more days to go!


----------



## DCTooTall

Just a reminder people....

  If you are interested or planning on attending the meet,  PLEASE check the first post ( http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42617773&postcount=1 ) and verify that we have your name listed.

  I'd hate for someone to be forgotten and end up not getting the mass PM with the meet details and contact info.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> So many of my long time friends in town this coming weekend that I am headed out just for fun.  Hoping to meet up with a few of them.
> 
> Then back again in two weeks for Lizzy's wedding and fun with the SSC gang. . .woo hoo.





Doing the race there this weekend.  Seems a lot of the old-time dissers will be there.


----------



## Graeme

I'm getting itchy feet reading about this meetup! I think flights are a bit expensive from the UK at the minute, but you never know, last minute might turn something up!!


Oh, and I'm a profile hider! But I've got an excuse!! I'm a cop so I don't want to hear from any 'clients'.


----------



## IheartMickey

Wish I could make the Meet and Greet but 10/13 is my birthday. I'm going to Kouzzina with my mom and just sent out an invite for my family to join up with us at Jellyrolls. Money is tight for everyone so I'm not sure who will actually make it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Graeme said:


> I'm getting itchy feet reading about this meetup! I think flights are a bit expensive from the UK at the minute, but you never know, last minute might turn something up!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm a profile hider! But I've got an excuse!! I'm a cop so I don't want to hear from any 'clients'.





IheartMickey said:


> Wish I could make the Meet and Greet but 10/13 is my birthday. I'm going to Kouzzina with my mom and just sent out an invite for my family to join up with us at Jellyrolls. Money is tight for everyone so I'm not sure who will actually make it.



heh....

Would either of you like me to put you on the "Maybe" list so you can get the contact info 'just in case'?


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Just a reminder people....
> 
> If you are interested or planning on attending the meet,  PLEASE check the first post ( http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42617773&postcount=1 ) and verify that we have your name listed.
> 
> I'd hate for someone to be forgotten and end up not getting the mass PM with the meet details and contact info.



I will be sending out info about this time next week to everyone who is coming or maybe coming!  It's getting close now...


----------



## MyMuse

TinkTink78 said:


> We will be there this weekend. Leaving Thursday night. We are cheering on a friend running the ToT 10 miler!!!!



Yes, alot of people in my twitter feed are running, but alas, I am not. I'm headed to Jellrolls that night. 



DCTooTall said:


> It happens...  we can move pretty fast around here...  but this year have been surprisingly slow.   we haven't even had to create a new thread in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember Ahoff mentioning he'll also be down this coming weekend for the race.



Your text actually got me back here. Either I'm on DIS alot or none at all. Feast or Famine, it seems. 

This weekend, besides, Epcot's birthday, happens to be my best friend's birthday as well (we have been friends for 25 years), so she comes before racing or cheering on runners. 

I'm also very excited to be doing 2 D23 events, Wild Africa Trek and the new Epcot Segway tour. Outside of Disney, doing a safari ranch tour! yeeee-ahhhh!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> I'm getting itchy feet reading about this meetup! I think flights are a bit expensive from the UK at the minute, but you never know, last minute might turn something up!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm a profile hider! But I've got an excuse!! I'm a cop so I don't want to hear from any 'clients'.



And see, that makes perfect sense to "hide" your profile then. Of course, I know you though.

And ya know, it would be nice if you just turned up like that for the meetup.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> So many of my long time friends in town this coming weekend that I am headed out just for fun.  Hoping to meet up with a few of them.
> 
> Then back again in two weeks for Lizzy's wedding and fun with the SSC gang. . .woo hoo.




Can't wait, two weeks from today I will be on the plane to MCO.  



DefLepard said:


> I also can't wait for F&W Festival on Oct 17th nom nom nom
> 
> Oh wait ... Extra Magic Hours that night.. extra nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beers I am looking forward to trying
> 
> 1st = Florida Beer Companys Devils Triangle, Florida, just cuz it's named the Devil's Triangle
> 
> 2nd = Schöfferhofer Grapefruit, I have recently got into a grapefruit juice habit, so I am curious about this beer
> 
> Enjoy your trip and the Oct 13th Dis meet & greet


 I am looking forward to trying the beers too.  I have been enjoying lemon German beer, wait I have been enjoying all the German beer!  



taramoz said:


> I will be sending out info about this time next week to everyone who is coming or maybe coming!  It's getting close now...



Yes it is!  Have you booked your room yet?  Glad you will be able to join in on the Friday activities.
.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Yes it is!  Have you booked your room yet?  Glad you will be able to join in on the Friday activities.
> .



Hey, I am excited to be down for friday too!  Is anyone doing anything in the later part of the evening?  I need to decide what to do with myself!

I decided to go cheap on my room.  It allowed me to be budget friendly and to knock off a resort (my goal is to eventually have stayed at all the resorts), so I am staying at All Star Sports!  I think you knew I am going Oct 4-9 with DD8, then turning around and heading back for the meet, so I wanted to save money, that way I have more for food and wine!

I am getting so excited, 1 week and the I have my back to back trips!!!


----------



## Graeme

DCTooTall said:


> heh....
> 
> Would either of you like me to put you on the "Maybe" list so you can get the contact info 'just in case'?





nurse.darcy said:


> And ya know, it would be nice if you just turned up like that for the meetup.



I'm a long shot 'maybe' at this stage. Very tempted!


----------



## Graeme

taramoz said:


> that way I have more for food and wine!



My kind of thinking!


----------



## taramoz

Graeme said:


> My kind of thinking!



Need money for the important stuff!

OK, so I got to thinking on Friday.  After the drinks I know a few are off to MNSSHP, for those that aren't, I am thinking of dinner.  I am going to try to book a Ressie, I want to go somewhere I don't get to go when I am with DD, who is in?????

Oh, and I have a TIW card for the discount...


----------



## Brocktoon

DefLepard said:


> I also can't wait for F&W Festival on Oct 17th nom nom nom
> 
> Oh wait ... Extra Magic Hours that night.. extra nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beers I am looking forward to trying
> 
> 1st = Florida Beer Companys Devils Triangle, Florida, just cuz it's named the Devil's Triangle
> 
> 2nd = Schöfferhofer Grapefruit, I have recently got into a grapefruit juice habit, so I am curious about this beer
> 
> Enjoy your trip and the Oct 13th Dis meet & greet


 
I've had the Schoffer Grapefruit before (don't know why Disney Parks Blog is saying only available in the US at WDW) and it's _interesting_. Tasted much more like a grapefruit malt beverage than beer ... think Mike's Hard Grapefruit. I'm not saying it was terrible, but it didn't remind me of beer much.

I'm looking forward to the Sam Adams Chocolate Bock. I haven't had any in few years. Pretty unique in that it actually has a strong cocoa flavor, not just choc malts. The downside is that usually after one pint, the cocoa sweetness does get a bit cloying.

Also, hopefully someone on the DIS will post on this by the end of weekend ... Is the Unibroue back at the Canadian beer cart for the F&W? I need my Ephemere fix while hitting the kiosks



taramoz said:


> Need money for the important stuff!
> 
> OK, so I got to thinking on Friday. After the drinks I know a few are off to MNSSHP, for those that aren't, I am thinking of dinner. I am going to try to book a Ressie, I want to go somewhere I don't get to go when I am with DD, who is in?????
> 
> Oh, and I have a TIW card for the discount...


 
I've got the Swolphin Classic for dinner on Friday. If folks are interested there'll probably be tickets still available on the day of event. They're around $80, but that includes all you can eat and drink of high end food and liquor. You might end up spending just as much after all the courses at a decent WDW restaurant. Just an option


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hey, I am excited to be down for friday too!  Is anyone doing anything in the later part of the evening?  I need to decide what to do with myself!
> 
> I decided to go cheap on my room.  It allowed me to be budget friendly and to knock off a resort (my goal is to eventually have stayed at all the resorts), so I am staying at All Star Sports!  I think you knew I am going Oct 4-9 with DD8, then turning around and heading back for the meet, so I wanted to save money, that way I have more for food and wine!
> 
> I am getting so excited, 1 week and the I have my back to back trips!!!




DS and I stayed at PoP last year and  loved it.  My bucket list includes staying at all the WDW resorts too.  And having the extra cash for food and wine is a win-win situation.

I'm planning to hit MNSSHP after drinks. 



taramoz said:


> Need money for the important stuff!
> 
> OK, so I got to thinking on Friday.  After the drinks I know a few are off to MNSSHP, for those that aren't, I am thinking of dinner.  I am going to try to book a Ressie, I want to go somewhere I don't get to go when I am with DD, who is in?????
> 
> Oh, and I have a TIW card for the discount...



So where are you thinking for dinner? I checked the other day and there  are plenty of ADRs left for the weekend. I really like Raglan Road downtown.  Any of the Signature restaurants are great and all the countries in EPCOT are good possibilities.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Your text actually got me back here. Either I'm on DIS alot or none at all. Feast or Famine, it seems.
> 
> This weekend, besides, Epcot's birthday, happens to be my best friend's birthday as well (we have been friends for 25 years), so she comes before racing or cheering on runners.
> 
> I'm also very excited to be doing 2 D23 events, Wild Africa Trek and the new Epcot Segway tour. Outside of Disney, doing a safari ranch tour! yeeee-ahhhh!



 Glad I could hhelp bring you back to the DIS.  

Have fun on the Anniversary.  I did the MK 40th's last year and it was a blast...  crowded and nuts... but fun.    Let us know how EPCOT Center's birthday is.   [And let us know what you think of the HorizonsResurrected guy's setup.   That's one thing I REALLY wish i could experience]



ctnurse said:


> Can't wait, two weeks from today I will be on the plane to MCO.
> .



 In one week from today, I'll be packing up my car for an early morning Departure to drive down to Disney.  



Graeme said:


> I'm a long shot 'maybe' at this stage. Very tempted!



 Consider yourself added!  



taramoz said:


> Need money for the important stuff!
> 
> OK, so I got to thinking on Friday.  After the drinks I know a few are off to MNSSHP, for those that aren't, I am thinking of dinner.  I am going to try to book a Ressie, I want to go somewhere I don't get to go when I am with DD, who is in?????
> 
> Oh, and I have a TIW card for the discount...



Hmmmm.... Tempting.  I'm not sure what our plans will be,   so consider me and the Girl a tentative maybe.   I'll have to check with her to see if she wants to do it or has other plans.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> In one week from today, I'll be packing up my car for an early morning Departure to drive down to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... Tempting.  I'm not sure what our plans will be,   so consider me and the Girl a tentative maybe.   I'll have to check with her to see if she wants to do it or has other plans.


We get to meet the girlfriend too?  How cool is that!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> We get to meet the girlfriend too?  How cool is that!



Only if she agrees to come to the meet.   I'm still not entirely sure how she's gonna feel about it.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Only if she agrees to come to the meet.   I'm still not entirely sure how she's gonna feel about it.



Oh, she must come!  I'd bring my man, but he cannot get away that weekend.  If he is still my man next time he will come...


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Only if she agrees to come to the meet.   I'm still not entirely sure how she's gonna feel about it.




Are you planning on coming  on Friday for drinks? You could bring her to meet us.  It is only a few hours and then she can decide if she wants to spend the entire day with us.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Oh, she must come!  I'd bring my man, but he cannot get away that weekend.  If he is still my man next time he will come...



Wait how did I miss this?


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Wait how did I miss this?



I don't think I really mentioned it, so you didn't miss anything.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I don't think I really mentioned it, so you didn't miss anything.



Well then I can't wait for you to brîng me up to date!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Well then I can't wait for you to brîng me up to date!



For sure!  On a side note, I leave for Disney trip #1 in just 1 week, I am getting excited!!!!  DD8 and I are going to be packman ghosts for the MNSSHP, she will be pinky and I am gonna be the bad guy ghost...I need to make costumes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, ressies are all booked up for October. We will be staying the first two nights at the Portofino at US/IOA (10th and 11th).  Meeting up with DC and company for perhaps a drink on Wednesday and on the 11th for HHN.  Friday we move to Caribbean Beach Hotel (got a good rate) for the remainder of the weekend. Can't wait to see you all.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Oh, she must come!  I'd bring my man, but he cannot get away that weekend.  If he is still my man next time he will come...



He BETTER Come....   

  And I'm working on it.  I think I've had some success so far in the convincing.  



ctnurse said:


> Are you planning on coming  on Friday for drinks? You could bring her to meet us.  It is only a few hours and then she can decide if she wants to spend the entire day with us.



  I plan to be there.  Don't know what her plans are for Friday.   Funny thing,  her family happened to plan their trip around the same week we'll be down there,  so she may prefer to spend the park time while i'm drinking with you guys with the family



taramoz said:


> For sure!  On a side note, I leave for Disney trip #1 in just 1 week, I am getting excited!!!!  DD8 and I are going to be packman ghosts for the MNSSHP, she will be pinky and I am gonna be the bad guy ghost...I need to make costumes.



 Cool.   I'm not really dressing up for my MNSSHP on Monday...   BUT...   I'm leaving myself in exactly 1 week from today.   I'm driving down though.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, ressies are all booked up for October. We will be staying the first two nights at the Portofino at US/IOA (10th and 11th).  Meeting up with DC and company for perhaps a drink on Wednesday and on the 11th for HHN.  Friday we move to Caribbean Beach Hotel (got a good rate) for the remainder of the weekend. Can't wait to see you all.



  Can't wait!  It'll be a blast!

  (Anybody else want to join us at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal on the 11th?)


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> He BETTER Come....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> He BETTER Come....
> 
> And I'm working on it.  I think I've had some success so far in the convincing.
> 
> I plan to be there.  Don't know what her plans are for Friday.   Funny thing,  her family happened to plan their trip around the same week we'll be down there,  so she may prefer to spend the park time while i'm drinking with you guys with the family
> 
> Cool.   I'm not really dressing up for my MNSSHP on Monday...   BUT...   I'm leaving myself in exactly 1 week from today.   I'm driving down though.
> 
> Can't wait!  It'll be a blast!
> 
> (Anybody else want to join us at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal on the 11th?)



Okay, trying this mobile thing. Anyway, DC, she should show at one event.  I am thinking Friday is the "safest" and easiest event to socialize at. I think that would be the best. The food and wine event can be a free for all. Lol. Plus, its a limited time event, not open ended.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> For sure!  On a side note, I leave for Disney trip #1 in just 1 week, I am getting excited!!!!  DD8 and I are going to be packman ghosts for the MNSSHP, she will be pinky and I am gonna be the bad guy ghost...I need to make costumes.




Sounds like fun!  Cool idea for costumes.  Please takes pics and show me on Friday.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, trying this mobile thing. Anyway, DC, she should show at one event.  I am thinking Friday is the "safest" and easiest event to socialize at. I think that would be the best. The food and wine event can be a free for all. Lol. Plus, its a limited time event, not open ended.


 
Exactly what she said!


----------



## MICKEY88

after the events of the past 72 hours, I might be having more of a positive attitude about personals sites..


----------



## valree

MICKEY88 said:


> after the events of the past 72 hours, I might be having more of a positive attitude about personals sites..



Now that sounds interesting!  Which site was your lucky site?


----------



## MICKEY88

valree said:


> Now that sounds interesting!  Which site was your lucky site?



ignore my previous post.


----------



## Graeme

MICKEY88 said:


> ignore my previous post.




A day's a long time in online dating!!


----------



## beachphotog

Online dating sucks... I've met more creeps and "interesting" people than I have really wanted...


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> Online dating sucks... I've met more creeps and "interesting" people than I have really wanted...



at least I'm an interesting creep


----------



## beachphotog

MICKEY88 said:


> at least I'm an interesting creep



oh, ok/... sort of evens it all out?


----------



## MICKEY88

beachphotog said:


> oh, ok/... sort of evens it all out?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> at least I'm an interesting creep



You are actually a really nice person.  You just don't like putting up with my BS.  Whoever it was is losing out on a really great life.


----------



## nurse.darcy

hi


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yea. Online dating is no fun. Women I've met just want a free meal or are just plain crazy and start trying to label me as boyfriend in Facebook after first date


----------



## Razz

I just got home from seeing Jeff Dunham, I'd never really seen him before so didn't know what to expect, other than he was a ventriloquist, he was surprisingly funny!

As for online dating, I'm of two minds, I had a 7 year relationship with someone I met online, alas, it ended.  So I guess it was sort of successful.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> You are actually a really nice person.  You just don't like putting up with my BS.  Whoever it was is losing out on a really great life.



I'd like to concur on the nice person thing.  I agree.  Forgive me pirate....


----------



## ctnurse

I just wanted to remind everyone going to the SSC meet that we will be in WDW this month!


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone going to the SSC meet that we will be in WDW this month!


 
I can start my single digit countdown tomorrow! I'm just trying to hide out in my office this week, as everyone around me at work is sick. I do not need to catch something right before vacation.


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone going to the SSC meet that we will be in WDW this month!



I leave thursday for my first go!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

How about those Eagles?


----------



## ahoff

Just returned from a nice weekend at WDW.  Ran the ToT 10 mile race, which went well despite the unexpected hot weather.  Met up with Darcy and Tony and several other dis'ers from the old days.  

F&W was a lot of fun, Got a lot of stamos in my passport!  And lots of good beers available.  Flights were a good deal, and they would customize them for you.  Stop by the Craft Beer kiosk, right next to Hawaii.  Really liked the Purple Haze.  And yet I still saw people drinking Bud Light.  Sort of like taking the Pinto out for a drive when there is a 911 sitting in the garage.....

Cant swing another trip on short notice, so hope everyone has a great meet!


----------



## ahoff

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> How about those Eagles?




Better yet, how about them Jets!  

(and hoping the Sox get hot)


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone going to the SSC meet that we will be in WDW this month!



I'll actually be down there in less than a week.


----------



## DCTooTall

So today is October 1st.

 That means that 1yr ago today we had our first 'Official' SSC Disney Meet at the MK's 40th.


  I don't think we ever took a picture of the entire group together (seriously...  we should try and make sure we don't forget that this year),   but I did dig back up this photo taken when some of us split off to quick join another DISMeet happening that day.  






I believe if I recall correctly,  Ahoff has decided to split off just before this so he could get ready for his run that night,    and the  had gone to stake out his parade viewing spot.    BUT.... in this picture,  out of our group you have POTCAddict, TDB, Me, Darcy, and her son.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You are actually a really nice person.  You just don't like putting up with my BS.  Whoever it was is losing out on a really great life.



geesh you had to tell on me didn't you, I'm not nice, that's my daughter...

seriously though, thanks, for the kind words

 I'm all for moving forward and forgetting the past if you are in agreement.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I'd like to concur on the nice person thing.  I agree.  Forgive me pirate....



umm I'll forgive you if you dump the guy you mentioned last week, and give me a call,

after all you already joined me crew last October, and ya know your daughter just loved the Pyrate..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So today is October 1st.
> 
> That means that 1yr ago today we had our first 'Official' SSC Disney Meet at the MK's 40th.
> 
> 
> I don't think we ever took a picture of the entire group together (seriously...  we should try and make sure we don't forget that this year),   but I did dig back up this photo taken when some of us split off to quick join another DISMeet happening that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe if I recall correctly,  Ahoff has decided to split off just before this so he could get ready for his run that night,    and the  had gone to stake out his parade viewing spot.    BUT.... in this picture,  out of our group you have POTCAddict, TDB, Me, Darcy, and her son.


I did indeed go to stake out my photo spot for the 3:00 parade
but I don't recall what time it was..


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> So today is October 1st.
> 
> That means that 1yr ago today we had our first 'Official' SSC Disney Meet at the MK's 40th.
> 
> 
> I don't think we ever took a picture of the entire group together (seriously...  we should try and make sure we don't forget that this year),   but I did dig back up this photo taken when some of us split off to quick join another DISMeet happening that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe if I recall correctly,  Ahoff has decided to split off just before this so he could get ready for his run that night,    and the  had gone to stake out his parade viewing spot.    BUT.... in this picture,  out of our group you have POTCAddict, TDB, Me, Darcy, and her son.



I will do my best on the picture thing!  I need something to post to my FB!


----------



## beachphotog

I'm still so bummed that my dates are almost a month later... And jealous


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Better yet, how about them Jets!
> 
> (and hoping the Sox get hot)



Would that be the White Sox or the other Sox team. XD White Sox won 11-0 tonight! WOO! Bears are up 10-7 at the half(Edit: Make that 17-7 in the 3rd quarter! WOO!) and the Cubbies are losing! 



beachphotog said:


> I'm still so bummed that my dates are almost a month later... And jealous



At least you're going! I don't have a trip in the foreseeable future.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Would that be the White Sox or the other Sox team. XD White Sox won 11-0 tonight! WOO! Bears are up 10-7 at the half(Edit: Make that 17-7 in the 3rd quarter! WOO!) and the Cubbies are losing!
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're going! I don't have a trip in the foreseeable future.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


>



Whoa whoa whoa, back up the boat there pyrate. Since when is man on man contact,other than a handshake or high 5, ok in the pyrate world?


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, back up the boat there pyrate. Since when is man on man contact,other than a handshake or high 5, ok in the pyrate world?



we Pyrates shake hands and man hug all the time, we are certain of our masculinty and don't fear what others will think or say


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> we Pyrates shake hands and man hug all the time, we are certain of our masculinty and don't fear what others will think or say



 who knew?


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> who knew?



of course, one must really be sure they know the one they hug, and be certain there is no weapon in the hand that is now behind their back


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> of course, one must really be sure they know the one they hug, and be certain there is no weapon in the hand that is now behind their back



Spoken like a true pyrate


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> geesh you had to tell on me didn't you, I'm not nice, that's my daughter...
> 
> seriously though, thanks, for the kind words
> 
> I'm all for moving forward and forgetting the past if you are in agreement.



Been in agreement for a long time. . .all is forgotten.  Life is good (Oh, and I apologize for telling on you. I forget sometimes, ya know. . .lol).


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Been in agreement for a long time. . .all is forgotten.  Life is good (Oh, and I apologize for telling on you. I forget sometimes, ya know. . .lol).



apology accepted, I'll just have to work doubly hard at convincing people I'm not nice, or maybe quadrupally hard since Tara agreed with you..


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> I'm still so bummed that my dates are almost a month later... And jealous



  Sounds like someone needs to drive down 95 to Baltimore.... and 'get lost' on the trip and end up down at Disney.  





MICKEY88 said:


> of course, one must really be sure they know the one they hug, and be certain there is no weapon in the hand that is now behind their back



I think that rule is a good one to apply to all sorts of hugs.


----------



## Graeme

AARRGGHH!!!

Flights are coming down, Marriott VC have rooms, I can get time off work. It's the perfect storm!!!

I can't really afford it at the moment but it's all conspiring against me. I can hear the call of that karaoke bar in the Swan, (or Dolphin. Can't remember which, I was drunk and Darcy made me!).


----------



## DCTooTall

Graeme said:


> AARRGGHH!!!
> 
> Flights are coming down, Marriott VC have rooms, I can get time off work. It's the perfect storm!!!
> 
> I can't really afford it at the moment but it's all conspiring against me. I can hear the call of that karaoke bar in the Swan, (or Dolphin. Can't remember which, I was drunk and Darcy made me!).



To add to the perfect storm....

The meet weekend is also the Swan & Dolphin Food&Wine festival which got such high praise last year.


----------



## DCTooTall

BTW peeps....

Tara is sending out the Pm's with contact info for the meet.  If you are wanting to join us on the 13th at EPCOT,  or think you may be there,   And you haven't gotten a PM from her by later tonight,  please feel free to speak up and either PM me or her and we'll make sure you get the information.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> AARRGGHH!!!
> 
> Flights are coming down, Marriott VC have rooms, I can get time off work. It's the perfect storm!!!
> 
> I can't really afford it at the moment but it's all conspiring against me. I can hear the call of that karaoke bar in the Swan, (or Dolphin. Can't remember which, I was drunk and Darcy made me!).



Its the Swan.  At Kimonos. . .Hurry up all ready.  I will sing my guts out. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> I will do my best on the picture thing!  I need something to post to my FB!



I have been known to post a picture or two or three of my trips on FB.


Graeme said:


> AARRGGHH!!!
> 
> Flights are coming down, Marriott VC have rooms, I can get time off work. It's the perfect storm!!!
> 
> I can't really afford it at the moment but it's all conspiring against me. I can hear the call of that karaoke bar in the Swan, (or Dolphin. Can't remember which, I was drunk and Darcy made me!).



And I thought I was the only one that had drinks with Darcy.


DCTooTall said:


> BTW peeps....
> 
> Tara is sending out the Pm's with contact info for the meet.  If you are wanting to join us on the 13th at EPCOT,  or think you may be there,   And you haven't gotten a PM from her by later tonight,  please feel free to speak up and either PM me or her and we'll make sure you get the information.



Received my PM last night and can't wait!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> And I thought I was the only one that had drinks with Darcy.






  That's funny....  We all know Darcy loves to meet people for drinks.  


  I bet I'm the only one who had to drive a Drunk Darcy home though.  (Which was an experience in and of itself seeing as how she seemed to forget where she lived.    )


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> BTW peeps....
> 
> Tara is sending out the Pm's with contact info for the meet.  If you are wanting to join us on the 13th at EPCOT,  or think you may be there,   And you haven't gotten a PM from her by later tonight,  please feel free to speak up and either PM me or her and we'll make sure you get the information.



At this stage I believe I have sent the PM to all who had expressed interest so if I missed you contact me or DCTootall.  We want as many of us getting together as possible.

I leave on Thursday morning!!!!!!  Just getting excited!


----------



## beachphotog

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like someone needs to drive down 95 to Baltimore.... and 'get lost' on the trip and end up down at Disney.



Now, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## MyMuse

I'm already here and the anniversary tag for the fireworks was amazing!! 

The birthday ceremony was downright disappointing. 

All in all fun times in Epcot. Haven't left it yet! lol


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> That's funny....  We all know Darcy loves to meet people for drinks.
> 
> 
> I bet I'm the only one who had to drive a Drunk Darcy home though.  (Which was an experience in and of itself seeing as how she seemed to forget where she lived.    )



At least we all will have the opportunity to have drinks together next weekend I need to hear the story about you driving Darcy home!
Have a safe trip to Orlando!



taramoz said:


> At this stage I believe I have sent the PM to all who had expressed interest so if I missed you contact me or DCTootall.  We want as many of us getting together as possible.
> 
> I leave on Thursday morning!!!!!!  Just getting excited!



Have a great time and a safe flight!  I'm getting excited for the SSC meet.


----------



## Graeme

ctnurse said:


> And I thought I was the only one that had drinks with Darcy.



Always a fun night, but always ends in mischief and trouble!


----------



## DCTooTall

beachphotog said:


> Now, why didn't I think of that!



Glad I could help!  





MyMuse said:


> I'm already here and the anniversary tag for the fireworks was amazing!!
> 
> The birthday ceremony was downright disappointing.
> 
> All in all fun times in Epcot. Haven't left it yet! lol



heh,  Sounds a lot like the 40th birthday celebration at the MK last year.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am off this evening to watch my the first hockey game of the season...yeah...it is a pre-season game, but it is hockey!!!


----------



## TheBigE

All,

Just finished my last business trip before heading west to the DIS Meet next week.  

We are still on for Friday Afternoon at BWV for Drinks and Snacks.   I will send Tara and DC a text message to send out to everyone with the room number.  Hopefully they will have a way to contact the group.   Just for continuity I will also send out a PM just to cover all bases. 

Looking forward to the Meet and making our way around F&W, already have a few stops lined up that are must hits.   

See everyone in just over a week. 

E

WDW OR BUST!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TheBigE said:


> All,
> 
> Just finished my last business trip before heading west to the DIS Meet next week.
> 
> We are still on for Friday Afternoon at BWV for Drinks and Snacks.   I will send Tara and DC a text message to send out to everyone with the room number.  Hopefully they will have a way to contact the group.   Just for continuity I will also send out a PM just to cover all bases.
> 
> Looking forward to the Meet and making our way around F&W, already have a few stops lined up that are must hits.
> 
> See everyone in just over a week.
> 
> E
> 
> WDW OR BUST!!!!!!!





If people want to send me their cell number I'll be sure I try and send the spam when I get the info from BigE.

 Tara should've given my number to you,  so just text me letting me know who you are and I'll add you to my phone.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:
			
		

> At this stage I believe I have sent the PM to all who had expressed interest so if I missed you contact me or DCTootall.  We want as many of us getting together as possible.
> 
> I leave on Thursday morning!!!!!!  Just getting excited!



I'm not totally sure if I'll be able to make it to anything, but I'd love the info. I was on the front page at some point, so maybe I was just overlooked.


----------



## disneylandkitkat

recently single female age 32 would love to say hi to all the prince's in orange county California. Would love to find a friend to share the Disney magic with. I currently have a premium pass.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

What are all your plans for the coming weekend? Great to be a sports fan Baseball playoffs and Football on bet Espn Club will be jammed.


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I'm not totally sure if I'll be able to make it to anything, but I'd love the info. I was on the front page at some point, so maybe I was just overlooked.



I'll forward you the PM Tara sent out.


As for the plans, The basic overview is what's on the first post of this thread.


----------



## MICKEY88

sigh... why is it that all the new Princesses that join us, only want to say hi to all of the Princes ?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sigh... why is it that all the new Princesses that join us, only want to say hi to all of the Princes ?



Hasn't anyone ever told you though?  You are the  Prince.





You pilfered the title fair and square and no grimey wanna-be scoundrel will dare risk trying to steal it from you if they value their skin and/or rum.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hasn't anyone ever told you though?  You are the  Prince.
> 
> 
> You pilfered the title fair and square and no grimey wanna-be scoundrel will dare risk trying to steal it from you if they value their skin and/or rum.




Pirate Prince ??

you are confused

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ7SVMVrick


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I'll forward you the PM Tara sent out.
> 
> As for the plans, The basic overview is what's on the first post of this thread.



Got it! Thanks. 

Wasn't sure what was in the PM, so I wanted to scan it just in case. Hope to at least be able to say hi!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Pirate Prince ??
> 
> you are confused
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ7SVMVrick



  True...  But it just means you are a prince who graduated.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Got it! Thanks.
> 
> Wasn't sure what was in the PM, so I wanted to scan it just in case. Hope to at least be able to say hi!!



Hope to see you join us,  even if it's just for a trip on the Maelstrom!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Disappear. Disappear. Disappear.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> I'll forward you the PM Tara sent out.
> 
> 
> As for the plans, The basic overview is what's on the first post of this thread.



Thanks DCTooTall, I didn't see this until now, I thought I did it right, but apparently I missed people, but the key is them having a number to reach us for the meet!

I am at WDW now, got here today after missing a flight and being delayed (accident - not me- closed the freeway on the way to airport), but we got here in time for MNSSHP and for the sky to open up on us.  We had a blast!!!

FYI- I am staying at POP for the first time ever, have always rented DVC or stayed at Deluxe.  Wow, I kinda love POP already.  I will see how the rest of the week goes, but great price, great buses, great food court, nice theme to walk the kiddo through.  I am pleased...


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

taramoz said:


> Thanks DCTooTall, I didn't see this until now, I thought I did it right, but apparently I missed people, but the key is them having a number to reach us for the meet!
> 
> I am at WDW now, got here today after missing a flight and being delayed (accident - not me- closed the freeway on the way to airport), but we got here in time for MNSSHP and for the sky to open up on us.  We had a blast!!!
> 
> FYI- I am staying at POP for the first time ever, have always rented DVC or stayed at Deluxe.  Wow, I kinda love POP already.  I will see how the rest of the week goes, but great price, great buses, great food court, nice theme to walk the kiddo through.  I am pleased...



We're usually deluxe, too, but we're doing Art of Animation on this trip.  I did one night at ASMu on my not-so-solo trip in August, and it was alright, but I really missed the location and transportation options of deluxes.  Excited about AoA, though!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Always a fun night, but always ends in mischief and trouble!



But I thought you liked that kind of fun my dear?. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> At least we all will have the opportunity to have drinks together next weekend I need to hear the story about you driving Darcy home!
> Have a safe trip to Orlando!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time and a safe flight!  I'm getting excited for the SSC meet.



Hmmmmm, it was a funny one.  I think it was my first real drunk on since moving to Orlando and not staying in a WDW resort hotel.  I had to work the next day.  It was crazy.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Thanks DCTooTall, I didn't see this until now, I thought I did it right, but apparently I missed people, but the key is them having a number to reach us for the meet!
> 
> I am at WDW now, got here today after missing a flight and being delayed (accident - not me- closed the freeway on the way to airport), but we got here in time for MNSSHP and for the sky to open up on us.  We had a blast!!!
> 
> FYI- I am staying at POP for the first time ever, have always rented DVC or stayed at Deluxe.  Wow, I kinda love POP already.  I will see how the rest of the week goes, but great price, great buses, great food court, nice theme to walk the kiddo through.  I am pleased...



Glad you finally got there!  I can't wait for MNSSHP!

  DS and I loved POP.  I thought the CMs were great, the bus service was really good, and DS loved the pool and all the other kids around.  I still love The BW, but like POP.  Have a great trip and see you next Friday.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> We're usually deluxe, too, but we're doing Art of Animation on this trip.  I did one night at ASMu on my not-so-solo trip in August, and it was alright, but I really missed the location and transportation options of deluxes.  Excited about AoA, though!!



I want to try AoA, please report back.  I hope you can get away for part of the weekend.  I would be nice to meet another SSC girlie.



nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmmm, it was a funny one.  I think it was my first real drunk on since moving to Orlando and not staying in a WDW resort hotel.  I had to work the next day.  It was crazy.



Glad that DC was able to get you home safely.  Is P going to make the SSC meet?


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> But I thought you liked that kind of fun my dear?. . .lol.



It's the best kind!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ctnurse said:
			
		

> I want to try AoA, please report back.  I hope you can get away for part of the weekend.  I would be nice to meet another SSC girlie.



I will!! 

Hope I can, too! I may have to party crash with the kidlet for an hour or so.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

So. I'm going to MNSSHP, and I'm thinking of being Quailman. How recognizable do you think he is?


----------



## Trep72

12 more days!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I'm going to MNSSHP, and I'm thinking of being Quailman. How recognizable do you think he is?



By people our age? Very! haha. Anyone older than 35 or younger than 20? Probably not very.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Anybody going to MNSSHP on the 12th?


----------



## KYfriedPanda

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I'm going to MNSSHP, and I'm thinking of being Quailman. How recognizable do you think he is?



We saw someone dressed as Quailman last year and thought it was great! No matter how many people have no idea who you are, the ones that do will make it worthwhile! Of course, this is coming from someone who (with friends) dressed as Huey, Dewey, and Louie and got mistaken as the "angry birds".


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

jagfanjosh3252 said:
			
		

> Anybody going to MNSSHP on the 12th?



We might. They just released military rates for that party, so we may add it as a second party. We're also going the night before.


----------



## DefLepard

bluedevilinaz said:


> By people our age? Very! haha. Anyone older than 35 or younger than 20? Probably not very.



I am in the older than 35 group and had to google "Quailman" 

looks like a funny outfit


----------



## ortholablady

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> So. I'm going to MNSSHP, and I'm thinking of being Quailman. How recognizable do you think he is?



Used to watch Doug with my son all the time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Glad you finally got there!  I can't wait for MNSSHP!
> 
> DS and I loved POP.  I thought the CMs were great, the bus service was really good, and DS loved the pool and all the other kids around.  I still love The BW, but like POP.  Have a great trip and see you next Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try AoA, please report back.  I hope you can get away for part of the weekend.  I would be nice to meet another SSC girlie.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that DC was able to get you home safely.  Is P going to make the SSC meet?



I haven't heard from her recently. I should call her this weekend to find out.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

As I sit here enjoying a cup of coffee on my porch, I realized it has been quite some time since I have posted anything on this thread.  So I will wish everyone a good morning, and hope that your weekend has a sprinkling of . Although the resident pyrate may want a splash of rum.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> As I sit here enjoying a cup of coffee on my porch, I realized it has been quite some time since I have posted anything on this thread.  So I will wish everyone a good morning, and hope that your weekend has a sprinkling of . Although the resident pyrate may want a splash of rum.



Dave, mine includes a nice chard with an awesomely spicy chicken dish that I am going to make.  On a side note, we are all excitedly anticipating next weekend.  Should be awesome.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Fun day. . .

As I sit here sipping on coffee I am reminded of several things. . .

1.  I love my disfriends.  The good, the bad, the ugly. . .well, no ugly disfriends just ugly moments amongst us at times.

2.  Planning for next weekend: hectic, making dinner ressies: ugh, enjoying time with old and new friends:  Priceless

3.  Having text communication on my cell with 7 people at once?  Awesome. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

I so need a new photo here.  I don't look much like the girl in my avatar photo.  I will add that to my tasks for this weekend.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Anyone want to write a 5 page essay for me? Ugh... What the hell was I thinking taking an English class, a Math class and an Intro to Theatre class online...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey peeps. Just heard from DC earlier. Apparently he is having fun without us. Can't wait to leave.. Wednesday is getting here too slowly.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Hey peeps. Just heard from DC earlier. Apparently he is having fun without us. Can't wait to leave.. Wednesday is getting here too slowly.



I agree. We leave Wednesday morning, and the weekend is crawling when it usually flies.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:
			
		

> Anyone want to write a 5 page essay for me? Ugh... What the hell was I thinking taking an English class, a Math class and an Intro to Theatre class online...



I was always good at writing essays... not that I enjoyed doing it. I had to write a 20 page paper for graduate school in 7 weeks....yeah, I had a few meltdowns. Good luck with school. Question though, how do you have a theatre class online?


----------



## NJDiva

Graeme said:
			
		

> It's the best kind!



Wow...so Graeme is still alive!


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Hey peeps. Just heard from DC earlier. Apparently he is having fun without us. Can't wait to leave.. Wednesday is getting here too slowly.



Me too! So happy he got a new phone! So sad I won't be there to hang with you guys... I expect to see a lot of updates


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> I haven't heard from her recently. I should call her this weekend to find out.



I hope she comes.


nurse.darcy said:


> Fun day. . .
> 
> As I sit here sipping on coffee I am reminded of several things. . .
> 
> 1.  I love my disfriends.  The good, the bad, the ugly. . .well, no ugly disfriends just ugly moments amongst us at times.
> 
> 2.  Planning for next weekend: hectic, making dinner ressies: ugh, enjoying time with old and new friends:  Priceless
> 
> 3.  Having text communication on my cell with 7 people at once?  Awesome. . .



1. Me too!  There really is a great group of people on here.

2. Where are you eating, we have ADRs Thurs PM, Friday afternoon and Sun PM.  Of course F&W for Saturday.

3. I had two going yesterday and couldn't keep up and didn't realized it until person #1 text me and asked if that text was suppose to go to your Mom.  Couldn't imagine 7. Lol



nurse.darcy said:


> I so need a new photo here.  I don't look much like the girl in my avatar photo.  I will add that to my tasks for this weekend.



You can use the one that I took and text in the Italian wine bar if you want. Lol



bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone want to write a 5 page essay for me? Ugh... What the hell was I thinking taking an English class, a Math class and an Intro to Theatre class online...



Nope sorry, I don't want to write it for you. Good luck!



nurse.darcy said:


> Hey peeps. Just heard from DC earlier. Apparently he is having fun without us. Can't wait to leave.. Wednesday is getting here too slowly.



Glad he is having a great time.  I can't wait either, we will have a fantastic time. Hopefully I will be checking in at the BW by 11am and on my way soon after that.


I do need to get out of bed and clean my house and pack for SSC meet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I hope she comes.
> 
> 
> 1. Me too!  There really is a great group of people on here.
> 
> 2. Where are you eating, we have ADRs Thurs PM, Friday afternoon and Sun PM.  Of course F&W for Saturday.
> 
> 3. I had two going yesterday and couldn't keep up and didn't realized it until person #1 text me and asked if that text was suppose to go to your Mom.  Couldn't imagine 7. Lol
> 
> You can use the one that I took and text in the Italian wine bar if you want. Lol
> 
> Glad he is having a great time.  I can't wait either, we will have a fantastic time. Hopefully I will be checking in at the BW by 11am and on my way soon after that.
> 
> 
> I do need to get out of bed and clean my house and pack for SSC meet.



Well, the good news is I kept them all straight.  Patty is not coming this trip.  Life is a bit hectic for her right now.   Wednesday night we are having dinner with DC somewhere at Citiwalk.  I gotta make a ressie. Thursday I don't want to make plans because Tony's sister is getting married at 5 p.m. and not sure what is going to happen after that. I do know that we are going to HHN that night with DC. Thursday Daytime. . .hmmmmm, may enjoy the atmosphere at our hotel.  We are staying at the Portofino Universal. Its gorgeous. Or we may head to aquatica for some sun and water slides. . .not exactly sure. Friday we move to Caribbean Beach Resort. Would love to catch up with you guys then. Where are you doing lunch?  Maybe make it for 4?  Or more?. . .lol.

Can't wait to see you two.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Hey peeps. Just heard from DC earlier. Apparently he is having fun without us. Can't wait to leave.. Wednesday is getting here too slowly.



Hi from Epcot all!  I am previewing food and wine, can't wait to do this again with my dis friends next weekend!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I was always good at writing essays... not that I enjoyed doing it. I had to write a 20 page paper for graduate school in 7 weeks....yeah, I had a few meltdowns. Good luck with school. Question though, how do you have a theatre class online?



I'll get it done. I just don't want to. lol. Yikes! No thanks... I can imagine you did! Thanks  It's an intro to theatre class so it's just reading, taking notes off a powerpoint and then taking a test.



ctnurse said:


> Nope sorry, I don't want to write it for you. Good luck!



Puh-leeeeeeease!


----------



## Pygoplites

Woo hoo...only 36 hours to go! I'm even all packed, which is a small miracle since I'm usually rushing around at the last second. Looking forward to the big meet on Saturday. Anyone else doing PFTS on Saturday night? 

It was 37 degrees when I walked the dogs tonight and I almost got spayed by a skunk...I'm READY to get outta town!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Just got back from WDW! Food and Wine Fest was awesome! The cheese plates from Ireland and the Cheese booth are amazing! 

I hope everyone has a great time at the SSC meet!


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Hi from Epcot all!  I am previewing food and wine, can't wait to do this again with my dis friends next weekend!!




I can't wait to try all the tasty snacks and drinks this weekend.  Thanks for looking out for us and doing a preview!



lthiesfeld07 said:


> Just got back from WDW! Food and Wine Fest was awesome! The cheese plates from Ireland and the Cheese booth are amazing!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great time at the SSC meet!



We are looking forward to trying the cheese plates too!  What other yummy snacks and drinks did you try?


I am so looking forward to the warm FL weather, it really cooled down over the weekend.  It is 44 degrees right now, which is way to cold for me!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:
			
		

> I can't wait to try all the tasty snacks and drinks this weekend.  Thanks for looking out for us and doing a preview!
> 
> We are looking forward to trying the cheese plates too!  What other yummy snacks and drinks did you try?
> 
> I am so looking forward to the warm FL weather, it really cooled down over the weekend.  It is 44 degrees right now, which is way to cold for me!



I had the lamb chop from Australia, lettuce wrap and mung bean pancake from South Korea (yum), the grapefruit beer in Germany, the ravioli in Italy, seafood shepherds pie and the cheese plate in Ireland, the cheese plate from the cheese booth and I think that is it. All delish. Need to visit other booths this time.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> I had the lamb chop from Australia, lettuce wrap and mung bean pancake from South Korea (yum), the grapefruit beer in Germany, the ravioli in Italy, seafood shepherds pie and the cheese plate in Ireland, the cheese plate from the cheese booth and I think that is it. All delish. Need to visit other booths this time.



I had a grapefruit ale thing in Italy (the country, not the pavilion), and it was amazing. Wonder if its similar to the German one. How'd you like it?


----------



## nurse.darcy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:
			
		

> I had a grapefruit ale thing in Italy (the country, not the pavilion), and it was amazing. Wonder if its similar to the German one. How'd you like it?



I loved it. I went back for seconds. Lol.


----------



## ahoff

I had the grapefruit beer as part of a flight.  It was good but a bit too sweet for beer.  Much preferred the selections over at the craft beer kiosk.  If you like hoppy beers, try the Devil's Triangle.  The Full Sail IPA was good also.  I really liked the Purple Haze, had that a few times.  I preferred the cheese plate from Ireland over the Cheese kiosk by Germany.  The Kielbasa from Poland is very good, and I liked the chicken sausage from Canada.  Also liked the corn dish from the Florida kiosk.  Everything I had was good, wish I could back for more!  

If you are a Chase card holder, check out the lounge area behind the Ghiradelli display in the Welcome Center.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

The Apple Wine from Canada was DELICIOUS!!!!!! I wish I would've had it more.

The cheddar cheese soup in Canada was okay. I'd skip it.

I also had the Escargot in France it was very good. It was very flavorful and was very garlicy. 

At the cheese booth I had the the cheese fondu with the sourdough roll. I would skip that too. It was very tasty, but not worth the money. Have the cheese plate instead!! 

I wish I had more time at Food and Wine!! There was so much to try and so little time (and money!)


----------



## Brocktoon

lthiesfeld07 said:


> The Apple Wine from Canada was DELICIOUS!!!!!! I wish I would've had it more.


 
I have a Niege seminar booked for this Sunday at the F&W. After trying the apple wine last year, I was happy to see the seminar fit into my schedule.


----------



## MyMuse

Just got back myself! 

I had a great time as usual, but I literally lived in Epcot the entire time. The. entire. time. And i didn't mind one bit. The best pavilion? Probably Hawaii. Goooood stuff in there. 

I got a couple hours in Animal Kingdom one morning solely because I took the Wild Africa Trek and did a couple hours at Magic Kingdom for the Halloween party before it washed me out with too much rain. 

I'm going to read backwards for a bit to catch up.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> heh,  Sounds a lot like the 40th birthday celebration at the MK last year.


I wasn't there last year for MK's 40th but was determined to be there for epcot's 30th (my favvy fav park!) plus D23 was holding a big ol birthday party at World Showplace with all kinds of fun presentations. 

The merch line in the morning was disastrous, but actually getting the merch in the store was easy peasy. The birthday celebration at America Gardens theater was pathetic (the VP of Epcot & VP of disney parks are terrible speakers; not one audio or video clip of Walt either) but the fireworks show was wonderful. All in all, not too bad. They also did a special park map & had buttons. 



taramoz said:


> FYI- I am staying at POP for the first time ever, have always rented DVC or stayed at Deluxe.  Wow, I kinda love POP already.  I will see how the rest of the week goes, but great price, great buses, great food court, nice theme to walk the kiddo through.  I am pleased...



I didn't think I would like POP - especially solo - but it turns out I really enjoyed the resort and usually stay there when on-site.  



ahoff said:


> Just returned from a nice weekend at WDW.  Ran the ToT 10 mile race, which went well despite the unexpected hot weather.  Met up with Darcy and Tony and several other dis'ers from the old days.
> 
> F&W was a lot of fun, Got a lot of stamos in my passport!  And lots of good beers available.  Flights were a good deal, and they would customize them for you.  Stop by the Craft Beer kiosk, right next to Hawaii.  Really liked the Purple Haze.  And yet I still saw people drinking Bud Light.  Sort of like taking the Pinto out for a drive when there is a 911 sitting in the garage.....
> 
> Cant swing another trip on short notice, so hope everyone has a great meet!



A bunch of friends were running the race, but I stayed behind in Jellyrolls.   Actually celebrating my BFF birthday there  because that is what she chose.

I also got most of the stamps in my passport but didn't finish. I don't like beer or wine that much, so it automatically canceled out finishing all the stamps. Though, I guess I could have snuck up on them and asked for a stamp.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo hoo, I leave for my trip today. Soo excited to see everyone.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I think that I am gonna just leave a day early. I was thinking of staying a day later, but I think leaving today would be best. Now, HOPEFULLY I can get my AP discount even though it's expired at POP>..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Yay! Here now. Heading to EPCOT for F&W


----------



## Brocktoon

My flight leaves early tomorrow morning.  I've heard from my parents who already have their RV at Ft Wilderness.  We've got a site in the 100 loop which is right up near Pioneer Hall  
I may or may not have internet access depending on how well the laptop cooperates.  But if all goes well hopefully I'll be seeing some fellow DISers on Friday and Saturday ...


----------



## DefLepard

Brocktoon said:


> My flight leaves early tomorrow morning.  I've heard from my parents who already have their RV at Ft Wilderness.  We've got a site in the 100 loop which is right up near Pioneer Hall
> I may or may not have internet access depending on how well the laptop cooperates.  But if all goes well hopefully I'll be seeing some fellow DISers on Friday and Saturday ...



Have a "Young's Double Chocolate Stout" at Crockett's Tavern for me
or a Stella Atrois 

Enjoy your trip, I am 6 days away whoo hoo


----------



## ortholablady

See everyone Saturday!  Flying out at 8:10 tomorrow night!  Can't wait for some nice warm weather!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey everyone, had a great dinner last night wit DC and his girl. The weather here right now is awesome. Looking forward to seeing everyone soon.


----------



## NJDiva

I expect to see highlights so I can live vicariously through you all!! there better be pictures!! DC has my cell phone number! have a great time everyone, I know it will be awesome!


----------



## taramoz

ortholablady said:


> See everyone Saturday!  Flying out at 8:10 tomorrow night!  Can't wait for some nice warm weather!



I fly out bright and early tomorrow morning!!!  I still haven't heard anything on Friday plans.  Also, anyone doing anything sunday during the day?  I cannot believe I just left and I am headed back already.  See everyone soon, and for those not coming we will get pics!!!


----------



## ctnurse

ortholablady said:


> See everyone Saturday!  Flying out at 8:10 tomorrow night!  Can't wait for some nice warm weather!



I am Looking forward to meeting you.



nurse.darcy said:


> Hey everyone, had a great dinner last night wit DC and his girl. The weather here right now is awesome. Looking forward to seeing everyone soon.



I saw the pic on FB, looked yummy! Can't wait to meet you and Tony for lunch tomorrow.



NJDiva said:


> I expect to see highlights so I can live vicariously through you all!! there better be pictures!! DC has my cell phone number! have a great time everyone, I know it will be awesome!



I think that can be arranged, you will be missed this weekend!



taramoz said:


> I fly out bright and early tomorrow morning!!!  I still haven't heard anything on Friday plans.  Also, anyone doing anything sunday during the day?  I cannot believe I just left and I am headed back already.  See everyone soon, and for those not coming we will get pics!!!



My flight was at 605 this morning, and I kept asking myself who the heck booked this flight so early.  I had to be up at 4am.  Have a safe flight tomorrow.


I arrived about 11am this morning.  The Florida sun feels so good,right now I am sitting on the balcony trying to figure out my afternoon plans.  I will see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I expect to see highlights so I can live vicariously through you all!! there better be pictures!! DC has my cell phone number! have a great time everyone, I know it will be awesome!



I agree 100%

it really sucks to be missing this, last year was so much fun..


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I know we have our meet planned for Saturday, but I was able to score a ADR at California Grill at 7:45 pm that night. I have never eaten there so I jumped at the chance. It is for 2 people, so if you wanna join me; let me know!


----------



## taramoz

My flight is delayed, Ugh.  Ready to get there...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just scored the best King room on property at the Caribbean Beach resort. Water view and close to main building. Also a corner room. Awesome.


----------



## DefLepard

nurse.darcy said:


> Just scored the best King room on property at the Caribbean Beach resort. Water view and close to main building. Also a corner room. Awesome.



 That is a nice quantity of Pixie Dust

Enjoy the weekend & Dis meet

Red Stripe at Shutters... Mmm Mmm Hooray' beer


----------



## Graeme

NJDiva said:


> I expect to see highlights so I can live vicariously through you all!! there better be pictures!!



I agree!



ctnurse said:


> The Florida sun feels so good!



Enjoy! Raining and blowing a gale here in England.



taramoz said:


> and for those not coming we will get pics!!!







nurse.darcy said:


> Just scored the best King room on property at the Caribbean Beach resort. Water view and close to main building. Also a corner room. Awesome.



Lovely! I'm laid in my sick bed, aching all over, and jealous! Don't get too drunk.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Food has arrived and the party has begun


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well crap.... I had to stop In Westmont, Il after an hour of driving(didn't even make it out of the Chicago suburbs!) because the suspension is shot on the moving truck and it was swaying REALLY bad on the highway. I almost tipped over! I have to get the suspension fixed tomorrow before I go any farther. Ugh... The only good thing is I pulled into a best western and went to rent a room. I turned on the ol' bartender charm and schmoozed my way into a king size JACUZZI suite for the price of a basement room!  The Jacuzzi is right next to the bed and is almost as big as the bed! Thank you Kelly the front desk girl! 





Yes, the tub IS almost as big as the bed!  I've already spent a half hour in it. XD



nurse.darcy said:


> Just scored the best King room on property at the Caribbean Beach resort. Water view and close to main building. Also a corner room. Awesome.



I think you win on the view but my ameneties are better! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Food has arrived and the party has begun



Enjoy! Tell everyone I said hello!


----------



## valree

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yes, the tub IS almost as big as the bed!  I've already spent a half hour in it. XD



That's a gigantic tub!

Have fun this weekend, DISers!  Can't wait to read about some of the adventures.  I'm sure we won't hear about everything.  What happens at Epcot, stays at Epcot and all that...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

valree said:


> That's a gigantic tub!



Heck yeah! haha. I'm not a small dude and I fit in it just fine with room to spare!


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well crap.... I had to stop In Westmont, Il after an hour of driving(didn't even make it out of the Chicago suburbs!) because the suspension is shot on the moving truck and it was swaying REALLY bad on the highway. I almost tipped over! I have to get the suspension fixed tomorrow before I go any farther. Ugh... The only good thing is I pulled into a best western and went to rent a room. I turned on the ol' bartender charm and schmoozed my way into a king size JACUZZI suite for the price of a basement room!  The Jacuzzi is right next to the bed and is almost as big as the bed! Thank you Kelly the front desk girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the tub IS almost as big as the bed!  I've already spent a half hour in it. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I think you win on the view but my ameneties are better!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! Tell everyone I said hello!



get out of the room now !!! there is a creepy dude, hiding in the corner..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, by far the most fun of the DISmeet was the cocktail party hosted by TheBigE and ctnurse. Awesome fun and friends. Today's meet at food and wine was fun. Pictures were poated on Facebook. I am sure that some will eventually make their way here. Lol


----------



## ariellover3

This was so much fun.  I wish I'd joined you for the party on Friday but I already got haloween tickets!!!  Next time definitely


----------



## nurse.darcy

ariellover3 said:
			
		

> This was so much fun.  I wish I'd joined you for the party on Friday but I already got haloween tickets!!!  Next time definitely



Our hosts had halloween party tickets. They went. It was still a fun cocktail party.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Sorry I didn't come back! I just had my ADR for Cali Grill! I'm down to meet tomorrow if anyone wants to.


----------



## ariellover3

Haha I wish I'd known that at the time.  Didnt want to text Tara at 1am just in case the party was over


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Okay, by far the most fun of the DISmeet was the cocktail party hosted by TheBigE and ctnurse. Awesome fun and friends. Today's meet at food and wine was fun. Pictures were poated on Facebook. I am sure that some will eventually make their way here. Lol



You missed the Jellyrolls fun from last night, whole meet was a blast!!!  Thanks everyone, Eric and Melissa were great hosts!!


----------



## beachphotog

Where are the picture updates for those of us missing out???


----------



## Dave McCullough

And when is the next one for those of us who missed out?


----------



## nurse.darcy

There are some pix from me coming as soon as I get started here.  As for others pics. . .they have to work on their own.  I will do my best to give you a full spectrum. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dave McCullough said:


> And when is the next one for those of us who missed out?



As far as the next one, I can't say for sure.  We always meet in October, and some of us post of meeting at other times of the year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Party Pictures. . .lol.


























This is from the Cocktail Party with TheBigE and ctnurse. It was a blast. . .A few peeps missing but the guys wanted pics of the girls.  It was funny.  Me, Melissa and Tara in all pictures. Wild.


----------



## valree

I didn't know there was going to be cheese!!! If I had known, I would have flown down!   lol Looks like a good time!   Hope I can attend the next one!


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> You missed the Jellyrolls fun from last night, whole meet was a blast!!! Thanks everyone, Eric and Melissa were great hosts!!


 
Don't have a ton of time to post as I'm still here but I also have to give amazing props to Eric and Melissa ...Definately know how to entertain! For better or worse I don't remember much of Friday night but I hear I kept colateral damage to a minimum.

Saturday was great with Jellyrolls as a perfect ending ... and we got SISTER CHRISTIAN!

Off to Epcot and Tutto Gusto for today


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, by far the most fun of the DISmeet was the cocktail party hosted by TheBigE and ctnurse. Awesome fun and friends. Today's meet at food and wine was fun. Pictures were poated on Facebook. I am sure that some will eventually make their way here. Lol



Thanks.  It was a great time and awesome to see old friends and make new ones!



nurse.darcy said:


> Our hosts had halloween party tickets. They went. It was still a fun cocktail party.



And we have already decided that we won't host a party and have tickets for a party!  We had a great time at both parties.



taramoz said:


> You missed the Jellyrolls fun from last night, whole meet was a blast!!!  Thanks everyone, Eric and Melissa were great hosts!!



Your welcome.  we had a lot of fun hosting. We have already been talking about coming back next year!



nurse.darcy said:


> Party Pictures. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Cocktail Party with TheBigE and ctnurse. It was a blast. . .A few peeps missing but the guys wanted pics of the girls.  It was funny.  Me, Melissa and Tara in all pictures. Wild.




Thanks for posting the pictures.  It really was a lot of fun!



Brocktoon said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post as I'm still here but I also have to give amazing props to Eric and Melissa ...Definately know how to entertain! For better or worse I don't remember much of Friday night but I hear I kept colateral damage to a minimum.
> 
> Saturday was great with Jellyrolls as a perfect ending ... and we got SISTER CHRISTIAN!
> 
> Off to Epcot and Tutto Gusto for today



You are welcome.  We are glad that you made it to the party and Jellyrolls.  We had so much fun, and glad that you and Tara were able to join us.  It was great running into you guys today in EPCOT.  I really enjoyed the last beer I had.


Right now I'm in BW lobby waiting for the ME to pick me up.  Erik left this morning for his long trip home.  We had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Right now I'm in BW lobby waiting for the ME to pick me up.  Erik left this morning for his long trip home.  We had a great time and can't wait to do it again.



Awe, its so sad that you have to leave without Erik.  We love hanging with you two and have to plan a get-together in Germany next time. . .miss you two already.

So enjoyed meeting everyone.  Seriously the highlight meet was Brocktoon's parents.  They were an absolute blast. If he tells you he is meeting you all and bringing his parents, go with it.  They fit right in. . .awesome peeps.


----------



## NJDiva

so glad you all such a great time! the party looked like a blast! so wish I was there. just have a minute to post, I have a ton of work to do before I leave on Saturday. I probably won't be posting from Europe since it will mostlikely cost a fortune. to everyone traveling, hope you enjoy your travels...


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, its so sad that you have to leave without Erik.  We love hanging with you two and have to plan a get-together in Germany next time. . .miss you two already.
> 
> So enjoyed meeting everyone.  Seriously the highlight meet was Brocktoon's parents.  They were an absolute blast. If he tells you he is meeting you all and bringing his parents, go with it.  They fit right in. . .awesome peeps.



Miss you guys too, of course you will be invited to our next get-together!  

We so enjoyed Brocktoon and his parents.  They all were a lot of fun...great peeps!




NJDiva said:


> so glad you all such a great time! the party looked like a blast! so wish I was there. just have a minute to post, I have a ton of work to do before I leave on Saturday. I probably won't be posting from Europe since it will mostlikely cost a fortune. to everyone traveling, hope you enjoy your travels...



You missed a great time, hopefully you will be able to join us next time!

Not sure where you will be in Europe, but  you can call and have your carrier add a data or text plan which is reasonably priced. I did it this summer when I was there and it was $30.   I don't remember what texting was, I think it was maybe $10 for 50 for 100 texts. I think texting from the States is free.  I didn't use it because everyone that I usually text, I am able to iMessage so I just used my data.  Have a great time, Europe is unbelievable.


I am back home and  back to reality.  We had such a great time and can't wait to do it again, the SSC peeps rock!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Miss you guys too, of course you will be invited to our next get-together!
> 
> We so enjoyed Brocktoon and his parents.  They all were a lot of fun...great peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a great time, hopefully you will be able to join us next time!
> 
> Not sure where you will be in Europe, but  you can call and have your carrier add a data or text plan which is reasonably priced. I did it this summer when I was there and it was $30.   I don't remember what texting was, I think it was maybe $10 for 50 for 100 texts. I think texting from the States is free.  I didn't use it because everyone that I usually text, I am able to iMessage so I just used my data.  Have a great time, Europe is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> I am back home and  back to reality.  We had such a great time and can't wait to do it again, the SSC peeps rock!



I am actually taking a cruise from the UK to the Canary Islands, Spain and Portugal for 2 weeks. I was going over today to talk to my carrier to see what the cost was and all that. I also have to go to the bank to make sure I have no drama there as well....so much to do and not enough time to do it...oh well!


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I am actually taking a cruise from the UK to the Canary Islands, Spain and Portugal for 2 weeks. I was going over today to talk to my carrier to see what the cost was and all that. I also have to go to the bank to make sure I have no drama there as well....so much to do and not enough time to do it...oh well!



That sounds like so much fun!  I can't wait to hear about your adventures in Europe!  Are you going solo?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> That sounds like so much fun!  I can't wait to hear about your adventures in Europe!  Are you going solo?



surprisingly I'm not. my bestfriend's other bestfriend (her college roommate) and I are going. both of us like to travel and do it often solo so we thought it would be cool to go together. it's the best of both worlds, since we're used to being alone, we don't have to be with each other 24/7 and when we want to hang with someone, we have each other. it should be fun, I haven't been on a cruise in about 3 years so I'm due.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, where is everyone? I know this slows down after a trip but ya know. Thought others would post some pix.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

nurse.darcy said:
			
		

> Well, where is everyone? I know this slows down after a trip but ya know. Thought others would post some pix.



Yes....those of us who were not able to join in can see what we missed.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, where is everyone? I know this slows down after a trip but ya know. Thought others would post some pix.



I don't think we took any pictures, we did get photopass, but didn't get any pictures from the meet.  Hopefully someone did better than us.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I don't think we took any pictures, we did get photopass, but didn't get any pictures from the meet.  Hopefully someone did better than us.



We seriously only took pics at your cocktail party.  We should have done a group pic EARLY during Saturday's Food and Wine trek.  We all broke off too early.  At least a Red Cup was posted from JRs. But I think that was on Facecrack. No faces there though.

DC is still driving home after the long and productive vacation. When he gets back I am sure there will be something posted here.


----------



## TheBigE

All,

I have made it back to Geneve, well I made it back Tuesday Morning and was a little slow for a couple of days but finally back in stride.    

Great time was had by all...we really appreciate the attendance at the Cocktail Hour.  It was a great time and the pictures prove it.   The lady at the BW General Store knew me by name after three, yes, three runs for additional beverages.   Some great memories there and I hope everyone had fun...well we know that Brooktoon had a great time.

Food and Wine - This is my first time in many years.  Great people, food and weather made for a most excellent time.   How many times did we hit the Sake Bar?   

For those that did not make the JellyRolls impromptu stop, a definite must for the entire group next DISMeet.    Red cups, great music and Sister Christian.   Sorta the perfect storm.  

I hope everyone has made it back safely or is still enjoying WDW. 

Take Care
Erik


----------



## TheBigE

All,

I have made it back to Geneve, well I made it back Tuesday Morning and was a little slow for a couple of days but finally back in stride.    

Great time was had by all...we really appreciate the attendance at the Cocktail Hour.  It was a great time and the pictures prove it.   The lady at the BW General Store knew me by name after three, yes, three runs for additional beverages.   Some great memories there and I hope everyone had fun...well we know that Brooktoon had a great time.

Food and Wine - This is my first time in many years.  Great people, food and weather made for a most excellent time.   How many times did we hit the Sake Bar?   

For those that did not make the JellyRolls impromptu stop, a definite must for the entire group next DISMeet.    Red cups, great music and Sister Christian.   Sorta the perfect storm.  

I hope everyone has made it back safely or is still enjoying WDW. 

Take Care
Erik


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> We seriously only took pics at your cocktail party.  We should have done a group pic EARLY during Saturday's Food and Wine trek.  We all broke off too early.



Or to keep with tradition, a stop at the blue bus!

Sounds like you all had a great time, hopefully next year my schedule will coincide.  And would love to trade Geneve tales!


----------



## DCTooTall

And....  I'm back.

  Finally arrived back home yesterday afternoon.   Ended up taking 3 days on the return trip.    Spent my departure day at the Universal parks doing what we missed our previous days.   Finally left town around 7pm to head to Atlanta.

Spent 1/2 the next day in Atlanta meeting up with some friends before hitting the road again....

and then finished up my drive yesterday.....promptly taking a nice nap after 2 weeks of going virtually nonstop.

The meet was a blast.  The overall trip was a blast.

Oh....   And for those not at the meet.....











taramoz said:


> Thanks DCTooTall, I didn't see this until now, I thought I did it right, but apparently I missed people, but the key is them having a number to reach us for the meet!
> 
> I am at WDW now, got here today after missing a flight and being delayed (accident - not me- closed the freeway on the way to airport), but we got here in time for MNSSHP and for the sky to open up on us.  We had a blast!!!
> 
> FYI- I am staying at POP for the first time ever, have always rented DVC or stayed at Deluxe.  Wow, I kinda love POP already.  I will see how the rest of the week goes, but great price, great buses, great food court, nice theme to walk the kiddo through.  I am pleased...



Spent the first night in Orlando at the AllStar Music.  It wasn't too bad,   but still much prefer my timeshare.   I actually ended up purchasing the back 1/2 of my contract while I was down there.



DisneydaveCT said:


> As I sit here enjoying a cup of coffee on my porch, I realized it has been quite some time since I have posted anything on this thread.  So I will wish everyone a good morning, and hope that your weekend has a sprinkling of . Although the resident pyrate may want a splash of rum.



 back!!  



MyMuse said:


> I wasn't there last year for MK's 40th but was determined to be there for epcot's 30th (my favvy fav park!) plus D23 was holding a big ol birthday party at World Showplace with all kinds of fun presentations.
> 
> The merch line in the morning was disastrous, but actually getting the merch in the store was easy peasy. The birthday celebration at America Gardens theater was pathetic (the VP of Epcot & VP of disney parks are terrible speakers; not one audio or video clip of Walt either) but the fireworks show was wonderful. All in all, not too bad. They also did a special park map & had buttons.



 Yup!  Sounds EXACTLY like last year's MK 40th



nurse.darcy said:


> Party Pictures. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Cocktail Party with TheBigE and ctnurse. It was a blast. . .A few peeps missing but the guys wanted pics of the girls.  It was funny.  Me, Melissa and Tara in all pictures. Wild.



  For the record...  It wasn't that the guys wanted pics of the girls...  It's that the girls decided to take group shots of the 3 of them together,   with 2 of the girls already well on their way to high levels of intoxication.    While the (sober) guys where either dealing with other things,  or just finding themselves amused at the energy and shenanigans of the intoxicated people in the room.    



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, where is everyone? I know this slows down after a trip but ya know. Thought others would post some pix.



 Just got back.  don't look at me.  I still have to dig myself out of my bags,  and my catching up from work.

Not to mention survey the damage done to my finances the past 2 weeks.  



nurse.darcy said:


> We seriously only took pics at your cocktail party.  We should have done a group pic EARLY during Saturday's Food and Wine trek.  We all broke off too early.  At least a Red Cup was posted from JRs. But I think that was on Facecrack. No faces there though.
> 
> DC is still driving home after the long and productive vacation. When he gets back I am sure there will be something posted here.



 I don't think I got any pictures of the meet.   Sorry I had to peel off as early as I did peeps.  Other priorities and all,   I'm sure you understand. 



TheBigE said:


> All,
> 
> I have made it back to Geneve, well I made it back Tuesday Morning and was a little slow for a couple of days but finally back in stride.
> 
> Great time was had by all...we really appreciate the attendance at the Cocktail Hour.  It was a great time and the pictures prove it.   The lady at the BW General Store knew me by name after three, yes, three runs for additional beverages.   Some great memories there and I hope everyone had fun...well we know that Brooktoon had a great time.
> 
> Food and Wine - This is my first time in many years.  Great people, food and weather made for a most excellent time.   How many times did we hit the Sake Bar?
> 
> For those that did not make the JellyRolls impromptu stop, a definite must for the entire group next DISMeet.    Red cups, great music and Sister Christian.   Sorta the perfect storm.
> 
> I hope everyone has made it back safely or is still enjoying WDW.
> 
> Take Care
> Erik



Jellyrolls sounds like it would've been fun.   After our San Angel dinner we decided to head out and go over to DTD to do some quick shopping (burn the rest of the Snack credits at the Candy Cauldron before they expired),  followed by the hottub and pool back at the resort.     

Next year,   We seriously need to try and arrange our F&W meet/trip for a Friday or Monday.   It'll be MUCH easier to partake of the many options available to us without the crazy weekend crowds/lines.    You know...   First Sake Bar trip lines....  Not 2nd Sake Bar trip lines.

   (damn!  and I never did get a chance to collect on my Margarita Brocktoon promised us!)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Or to keep with tradition, a stop at the blue bus!
> 
> Sounds like you all had a great time, hopefully next year my schedule will coincide.  And would love to trade Geneve tales!



Augie, we never made it to the Blue Bus.  I only went to US and Epcot the entire trip.  Tony and I were having too much fun with friends and family.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Wow I missed a party The Blond is superhot .Her man is one lucky guy.


----------



## valree

Congrats on the engagement, *TooTall*!  That's excellent news!


----------



## Brocktoon

Finally just got back early this morning ... we were having such a great time we extended our trip by a day, and then I hitched a ride home with the parents in the RV for an 18 hour trip north.

I sorta feel like Ed Norton in the beginning of Fight Club entering into mundane reality again ... spent the day going food shopping, cleaning the house, and STILL doing laundry from the trip on a Saturday night (wine stains came out of my white shorts!)

I'll probably post some more tomorrow with some pics of my trip wins and overall summary ... hint - I got to meet John Lasseter on Tuesday!



nurse.darcy said:


> So enjoyed meeting everyone.  Seriously the highlight meet was Brocktoon's parents.  They were an absolute blast. If he tells you he is meeting you all and bringing his parents, go with it.  They fit right in. . .awesome peeps.



Thanks again everyone for the kind words about my parents!  I would never be a Disney nut if it wasn't for them, as our WDW vacations have been going for as long as I can remember.  I know it sounds cheesy, but while my parents are still healthy and going strong I want to continue to build great memories with them without any regrets.  44th anniversary for them this year 

While I spend plenty of solo time during my vacations, I also always enjoy keeping the family dynamic going.  I really appreciate the DISers accepting my folks into fold 



ctnurse said:


> I don't think we took any pictures, we did get photopass, but didn't get any pictures from the meet.  Hopefully someone did better than us.



Yep, how is it possible that with so many camera devices between everyone on Saturday (including a photopass) that there really weren't any pics floating around   Although I'm quite pleased that I did not show up in any Friday evening pics 



TheBigE said:


> For those that did not make the JellyRolls impromptu stop, a definite must for the entire group next DISMeet.    Red cups, great music and Sister Christian.   Sorta the perfect storm.



There's gotta be a DISers take 2 meet next October and Jellyrolls will need to be on the list.  I think the song deck needs to stacked in favor of more 70s/80s power ballads!



DCTooTall said:


> Next year,   We seriously need to try and arrange our F&W meet/trip for a Friday or Monday.   It'll be MUCH easier to partake of the many options available to us without the crazy weekend crowds/lines.    You know...   First Sake Bar trip lines....  Not 2nd Sake Bar trip lines.
> 
> (damn!  and I never did get a chance to collect on my Margarita Brocktoon promised us!)



CONGRATS again on the engagement, and it was a very cool treat to meet the complete Clan DC on Sat afternoon!

I have never seen crowds in the Sake bar like we did for round 2, and La Cava was insane on Saturday.  They closed off any seating requests and it was take-out only from what I saw.

Thank God margaritas is the only thing an inebriated Brocktoon promised (that I know of), but if we can get some folks together next year, a La Cava stop needs to be in order so I can make good.  I did get a few jalapeno margaritas from La Cava later in the week

Alrighty, need to get back to my fun Saturday night of post trip clean-up and laundry


----------



## chiburple

Well, I've been wanting to jump in here but wasn't really sure what the etiquette on this thread is so... I decided to just go for it!  

hi everyone! 

Do you all ever meet on cruises or is at always at the parks? (Not that I don't love the parks of course!)


----------



## nurse.darcy

chiburple said:


> Well, I've been wanting to jump in here but wasn't really sure what the etiquette on this thread is so... I decided to just go for it!
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> Do you all ever meet on cruises or is at always at the parks? (Not that I don't love the parks of course!)





Jumping in is the way to join. LOL.  Don't worry about topics. . .they can change quite fast on here.


----------



## nowater

Is anyone going to watch the new episode of Walking dead in a few minutes?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

nowater said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to watch the new episode of Walking dead in a few minutes?



Of course


----------



## jnoble82

wow this thread is huge!  that being said...

Hi!!

I'm making my 2nd trip to Disney and my first middle school (there was no AK when I went, HS was MGM, the Genie from Aladdin ended the MGM parade.  I want to say it was 94, 95 the last time I went) to celebrate my 30th birthday!

I was originally going to go by myself (no BF, no DH, and no crazy close friends who could go with me) but my mom decided to join me!

I'm hoping to go sometime next year (though I do want to go to Boston in 2014 to see the US figure skating championships.  yeah, I'm basically a dork) or 2014 either near the end of September or sometime in December (Mickey's Christmas!!).  That will likely be alone!  I wish I had seen this board before I booked!  Glad to know I'm not alone in wanting to go to disney, well, ALONE!


----------



## DCTooTall

valree said:


> Congrats on the engagement, *TooTall*!  That's excellent news!



  Thanks.    From what I've been told,   I've officially won the award for the most romantic proposal in her family.  



chiburple said:


> Well, I've been wanting to jump in here but wasn't really sure what the etiquette on this thread is so... I decided to just go for it!
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> Do you all ever meet on cruises or is at always at the parks? (Not that I don't love the parks of course!)



  Etiquette?!  This thread?!!?   



 to the group.  We always love having new people join us.   As for the meets,  This is the 2nd time we've had a WDW park meet (Last year for the 40th celebration),   and we've also had 2 somewhat impromptu meets up at Hershey Park in the past 2 years.     I won't say it's an "Always" do it this way thing,   more like it's just been a this is what we've managed to get organized with our lack of orginaizational skills.          There have also been a few meets outside of the "official"  meets when people have just happened to be in the area around the same time.  (or who live geographically not too far away and get together for something nearby).





jnoble82 said:


> wow this thread is huge!  that being said...
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> I'm making my 2nd trip to Disney and my first middle school (there was no AK when I went, HS was MGM, the Genie from Aladdin ended the MGM parade.  I want to say it was 94, 95 the last time I went) to celebrate my 30th birthday!
> 
> I was originally going to go by myself (no BF, no DH, and no crazy close friends who could go with me) but my mom decided to join me!
> 
> I'm hoping to go sometime next year (though I do want to go to Boston in 2014 to see the US figure skating championships.  yeah, I'm basically a dork) or 2014 either near the end of September or sometime in December (Mickey's Christmas!!).  That will likely be alone!  I wish I had seen this board before I booked!  Glad to know I'm not alone in wanting to go to disney, well, ALONE!




 to the group.  Would you believe this is actually our 4th or 5th thread.... and we are almost at the point of needing to create another one to migrate to.   

It's been a slow year around here though.   Still not sure what that's about.

Either way,   We are glad to have you join us!  Feel free to order up a drink from our resident bartender,  and pull up a chair,  and jump right into the conversations!


----------



## chiburple

DCTooTall said:


> Etiquette?!  This thread?!!?




Haha! Is it faire to put  and 's around well placed emoticons because those really made me laugh 

Thanks for the welcome! 

It would be so cool to meet other people as disneyfied as I am! Hehe, perhaps it would help create the illusion of being normal at least for a little while... not that I've ever placed much value on being normal


----------



## jnoble82

DCTooTall said:


> to the group.  Would you believe this is actually our 4th or 5th thread.... and we are almost at the point of needing to create another one to migrate to.
> 
> It's been a slow year around here though.   Still not sure what that's about.
> 
> Either way,   We are glad to have you join us!  Feel free to order up a drink from our resident bartender,  and pull up a chair,  and jump right into the conversations!



Thanks for the welcome!  Good to know there's an awesome group of 'singles' who know how to make Disney fun solo!

I do have a couple questions and maybe you can link me to the right thread or site.  Its about my KTTW Card (I think that's the right way to write it).  Last time I went I was probably 12 so it was 1994/early 1995 ish.  There was no Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios was MGM, there was a ride that was like a chair lift that took you across the park, I swear there were cars parked at MK, the MGM parade ended with Genie and a sign saying "I'm outta here" (which I remember because I hung that picture in my middle school locker), and our tickets were paper with our picture on it and when you used it, the machine stamped the date on it as well as punched a hole.  Needless to say, its been a while!!  So I have no idea what will be on my KTTW.  I've read up on it on a few places but I've also read conflicting information as well. Is it just my room key and dining plan and my tickets are separate or are my park hopper tickets on the card?  What time do the first buses leave for the parks?  I want to make it to rope drop every day of whatever park I go to so i want to make sure I'm up in plenty of time.  I know that stuff is on these forums somewhere but there are so many places to look.  If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.  Thank you!

Im staying at All-Star Movies.  I'm going to make side trips to AoA as well as the moderate hotels to see where I may want to stay next time.  Leaning towards POR/POFQ personally but we'll see!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Glad to hear everyone had a great time last week at the meet!!  Sorry I couldn't make it, but a 9 day trip in February to Daytona and Tampa is kind of killing my vacation leave here at work.  Plus, I am trying to arrange a family Christmas at Disney with my parents in their camper.


----------



## Brocktoon

jnoble82 said:


> I do have a couple questions and maybe you can link me to the right thread or site. Its about my KTTW Card (I think that's the right way to write it ). Last time I went I was probably 12 so it was 1994/early 1995 ish. There was no Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios was MGM, there was a ride that was like a chair lift that took you across the park, I swear there were cars parked at MK, the MGM parade ended with Genie and a sign saying "I'm outta here" (which I remember because I hung that picture in my middle school locker), and our tickets were paper with our picture on it and when you used it, the machine stamped the date on it as well as punched a hole. Needless to say, its been a while!! So I have no idea what will be on my KTTW. I've read up on it on a few places but I've also read conflicting information as well. Is it just my room key and dining plan and my tickets are separate or are my park hopper tickets on the card? What time do the first buses leave for the parks? I want to make it to rope drop every day of whatever park I go to so i want to make sure I'm up in plenty of time. I know that stuff is on these forums somewhere but there are so many places to look. If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> Im staying at All-Star Movies. I'm going to make side trips to AoA as well as the moderate hotels to see where I may want to stay next time. Leaning towards POR/POFQ personally but we'll see!


 
Looking at my KTTK card right now from last week's trip. It will be your one card for everything. It's your room key, dining plan (if applicable), park ticket with hopper, and you can add room charging so that it can also be used as a payment method on site to charge back to your room account. Basically one card for everything, although you should carry some cash around as some kiosks and non-disney locations won't take the Kingdom card. The card will list your name, length of stay, package information (such as # in party), and whether the card is valid for charging. The 1st time you enter a park with the card it will be synched with a finger scan so that only you can use that card. Just remember to use that same finger whenever entering any parks for the rest of the stay.

As for the buses, they should start running alteast an hour before park opening, but I've noticed them sometimes running earlier. Ropedrop is probably most important for HS and Toy Story. Last week they were letting people in 10-15 minutes before official opening. Head straight to Toy Story and Fast Pass immediately ... then get in the stand by line as it should still be very short.


----------



## DCTooTall

chiburple said:


> Haha! Is it faire to put  and 's around well placed emoticons because those really made me laugh
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It would be so cool to meet other people as disneyfied as I am! Hehe, perhaps it would help create the illusion of being normal at least for a little while... not that I've ever placed much value on being normal



  I'm not even sure with the crowd around here we would have any chance of selling a "normal" illusion to anyone.    As i've said though for years,   'Normal is Relative....Just not one of mine.'





jnoble82 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  Good to know there's an awesome group of 'singles' who know how to make Disney fun solo!
> 
> I do have a couple questions and maybe you can link me to the right thread or site.  Its about my KTTW Card (I think that's the right way to write it).  Last time I went I was probably 12 so it was 1994/early 1995 ish.  There was no Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios was MGM, there was a ride that was like a chair lift that took you across the park, I swear there were cars parked at MK, the MGM parade ended with Genie and a sign saying "I'm outta here" (which I remember because I hung that picture in my middle school locker), and our tickets were paper with our picture on it and when you used it, the machine stamped the date on it as well as punched a hole.  Needless to say, its been a while!!  So I have no idea what will be on my KTTW.  I've read up on it on a few places but I've also read conflicting information as well. Is it just my room key and dining plan and my tickets are separate or are my park hopper tickets on the card?  What time do the first buses leave for the parks?  I want to make it to rope drop every day of whatever park I go to so i want to make sure I'm up in plenty of time.  I know that stuff is on these forums somewhere but there are so many places to look.  If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.  Thank you!
> 
> Im staying at All-Star Movies.  I'm going to make side trips to AoA as well as the moderate hotels to see where I may want to stay next time.  Leaning towards POR/POFQ personally but we'll see!



The main Theme Park Planning and Strategies....   as well as maybe the Resorts forums would be the best for some of your questions.

Beyond that,  As Brock mentioned,   If you got a Disney package,   Then everything will be on your Key To The World....  room key,  Park Tickets, Dining Plan Credits,  Room charge ability [if chosen/activated],  etc..    The Resort's Concierge desk will also be able to answer some of your questions such as first bus departures.


----------



## jnoble82

Brocktoon said:


> Looking at my KTTK card right now from last week's trip. It will be your one card for everything. It's your room key, dining plan (if applicable), park ticket with hopper, and you can add room charging so that it can also be used as a payment method on site to charge back to your room account. Basically one card for everything, although you should carry some cash around as some kiosks and non-disney locations won't take the Kingdom card. The card will list your name, length of stay, package information (such as # in party), and whether the card is valid for charging. The 1st time you enter a park with the card it will be synched with a finger scan so that only you can use that card. Just remember to use that same finger whenever entering any parks for the rest of the stay.
> 
> As for the buses, they should start running alteast an hour before park opening, but I've noticed them sometimes running earlier. Ropedrop is probably most important for HS and Toy Story. Last week they were letting people in 10-15 minutes before official opening. Head straight to Toy Story and Fast Pass immediately ... then get in the stand by line as it should still be very short.





DCTooTall said:


> The main Theme Park Planning and Strategies....   as well as maybe the Resorts forums would be the best for some of your questions.
> 
> Beyond that,  As Brock mentioned,   If you got a Disney package,   Then everything will be on your Key To The World....  room key,  Park Tickets, Dining Plan Credits,  Room charge ability [if chosen/activated],  etc..    The Resort's Concierge desk will also be able to answer some of your questions such as first bus departures.



Thanks for the info! I'll be sure to check out those forums.  I found a good sticky on tickets the other night which helped a lot too.  Thanks again


----------



## chiburple

jnoble82 said:


> I do have a couple questions and maybe you can link me to the right thread or site.  Its about my KTTW Card (I think that's the right way to write it).  Last time I went I was probably 12 so it was 1994/early 1995 ish.  There was no Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios was MGM, there was a ride that was like a chair lift that took you across the park, I swear there were cars parked at MK, the MGM parade ended with Genie and a sign saying "I'm outta here" (which I remember because I hung that picture in my middle school locker), and our tickets were paper with our picture on it and when you used it, the machine stamped the date on it as well as punched a hole.  Needless to say, its been a while!!  So I have no idea what will be on my KTTW.  I've read up on it on a few places but I've also read conflicting information as well. Is it just my room key and dining plan and my tickets are separate or are my park hopper tickets on the card?  What time do the first buses leave for the parks?  I want to make it to rope drop every day of whatever park I go to so i want to make sure I'm up in plenty of time.  I know that stuff is on these forums somewhere but there are so many places to look.  If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.  Thank you!
> 
> Im staying at All-Star Movies.  I'm going to make side trips to AoA as well as the moderate hotels to see where I may want to stay next time.  Leaning towards POR/POFQ personally but we'll see!



If your looking for Disney world vacation tips, this is my personal favorite thread for that (so far): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=772074

Also, your welcome to PM me if you'd like my personal list of tips (things I gathered from the thread above and elsewhere on the internet as well as through visits). It's a little long which is why I'm not posting it here.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> .
> 
> Oh....   And for those not at the meet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



congrats !!

so  when,how, did you propose ?


----------



## ZoeisMommy

MICKEY88 said:


> congrats !!
> 
> so  when,how, did you propose ?



^^^ LOVE all the pirate going on in your signature!! ^^^


----------



## MICKEY88

ZoeisMommy said:


> ^^^ LOVE all the pirate going on in your signature!! ^^^



thanks,

I am "The Pyrate", what you see is just a small sampling of the pirate stuff in my world


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> congrats !!
> 
> so  when,how, did you propose ?



When:   Our first full day in Orlando. (Sunday before the meet)

How:  Well,  i had some help.   Her parents (and grandparent) happened to be visiting the same week we had scheduled our trip for the meet.... so I had her mom take the ring to Florida so that there wouldn't be any chance of her spying it on the trip down [or when helping me pack while I was at work the day before we left for the drive down].

 Her mom and Family had also planned on making Rope Drop at the MK that day,   and wanted to get the group photopass shots in front of the castle first thing in the trip before everyone had the worn out look about them later in the week.    After the pictures the idea was to go to Fantasyland,  and ride some of the rides there before the crowds grew.

Soooo.....  The night before while talking about the plans,   her mom was talking about how slow her grandmother was walking around.  So I 'suggested' that after the group shot,   Rachel and I would swing by the Haunted Mansion to grab the new fastpasses and meet everyone in Fantasyland to try and save time.   Her mom agreed that would be a great idea.  (Her mom is also active on the DIS,  while Rachel isn't so much anymore....  So it's VERY easy to convince her of something park related when her mom and I both talk about it matter of fact-ly.)

Anyways,   So after the pictures were taken at the hub and we were all doing the talking/standing around/organizing on the next phase of the plan,   Her Dad (and sister) ended up shielding me and her mom from her view while her mom handed me the ring.

We then headed other to the Liberty Square area on our way to the Haunted Mansion.   While beside the Hall of Presidents,   in that area near the snack stand where the tables are located.....  Which happens to be the area where we met the first time at the meet last year......    I was behind her a bit and said, "So do you realize it was about a year ago right here that we met the first time?"   When she turned to respond,  I just dropped to my knee and broke out the ring.

Needless to say,   she was taken completely by surprise.   



ZoeisMommy said:


> ^^^ LOVE all the pirate going on in your signature!! ^^^




He is the resident SSC  after all....


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> When:   Our first full day in Orlando. (Sunday before the meet)
> 
> How:  Well,  i had some help.   Her parents (and grandparent) happened to be visiting the same week we had scheduled our trip for the meet.... so I had her mom take the ring to Florida so that there wouldn't be any chance of her spying it on the trip down [or when helping me pack while I was at work the day before we left for the drive down].
> 
> Her mom and Family had also planned on making Rope Drop at the MK that day,   and wanted to get the group photopass shots in front of the castle first thing in the trip before everyone had the worn out look about them later in the week.    After the pictures the idea was to go to Fantasyland,  and ride some of the rides there before the crowds grew.
> 
> Soooo.....  The night before while talking about the plans,   her mom was talking about how slow her grandmother was walking around.  So I 'suggested' that after the group shot,   Rachel and I would swing by the Haunted Mansion to grab the new fastpasses and meet everyone in Fantasyland to try and save time.   Her mom agreed that would be a great idea.  (Her mom is also active on the DIS,  while Rachel isn't so much anymore....  So it's VERY easy to convince her of something park related when her mom and I both talk about it matter of fact-ly.)
> 
> Anyways,   So after the pictures were taken at the hub and we were all doing the talking/standing around/organizing on the next phase of the plan,   Her Dad (and sister) ended up shielding me and her mom from her view while her mom handed me the ring.
> 
> We then headed other to the Liberty Square area on our way to the Haunted Mansion.   While beside the Hall of Presidents,   in that area near the snack stand where the tables are located.....  Which happens to be the area where we met the first time at the meet last year......    I was behind her a bit and said, "So do you realize it was about a year ago right here that we met the first time?"   When she turned to respond,  I just dropped to my knee and broke out the ring.
> 
> Needless to say,   she was taken completely by surprise.



Congrats!!!


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> When:   Our first full day in Orlando. (Sunday before the meet)
> 
> How:  Well,  i had some help.   Her parents (and grandparent) happened to be visiting the same week we had scheduled our trip for the meet.... so I had her mom take the ring to Florida so that there wouldn't be any chance of her spying it on the trip down [or when helping me pack while I was at work the day before we left for the drive down].
> 
> Her mom and Family had also planned on making Rope Drop at the MK that day,   and wanted to get the group photopass shots in front of the castle first thing in the trip before everyone had the worn out look about them later in the week.    After the pictures the idea was to go to Fantasyland,  and ride some of the rides there before the crowds grew.
> 
> Soooo.....  The night before while talking about the plans,   her mom was talking about how slow her grandmother was walking around.  So I 'suggested' that after the group shot,   Rachel and I would swing by the Haunted Mansion to grab the new fastpasses and meet everyone in Fantasyland to try and save time.   Her mom agreed that would be a great idea.  (Her mom is also active on the DIS,  while Rachel isn't so much anymore....  So it's VERY easy to convince her of something park related when her mom and I both talk about it matter of fact-ly.)
> 
> Anyways,   So after the pictures were taken at the hub and we were all doing the talking/standing around/organizing on the next phase of the plan,   Her Dad (and sister) ended up shielding me and her mom from her view while her mom handed me the ring.
> 
> We then headed other to the Liberty Square area on our way to the Haunted Mansion.   While beside the Hall of Presidents,   in that area near the snack stand where the tables are located.....  Which happens to be the area where we met the first time at the meet last year......    I was behind her a bit and said, "So do you realize it was about a year ago right here that we met the first time?"   When she turned to respond,  I just dropped to my knee and broke out the ring.
> 
> Needless to say,   she was taken completely by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Us girls can be pretty good at spying when it involoves bright shiny objects like diamonds!. Which for the record, you did a great job picking out!

Again I want to wish both you and Rachel my best!  She really is a great girl.  You both are very lucky!  Please keep us posted on wedding plans.

And thanks for the heads up on FP for HM!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> When:   Our first full day in Orlando. (Sunday before the meet)
> 
> How:  Well,  i had some help.   Her parents (and grandparent) happened to be visiting the same week we had scheduled our trip for the meet.... so I had her mom take the ring to Florida so that there wouldn't be any chance of her spying it on the trip down [or when helping me pack while I was at work the day before we left for the drive down].
> 
> Her mom and Family had also planned on making Rope Drop at the MK that day,   and wanted to get the group photopass shots in front of the castle first thing in the trip before everyone had the worn out look about them later in the week.    After the pictures the idea was to go to Fantasyland,  and ride some of the rides there before the crowds grew.
> 
> Soooo.....  The night before while talking about the plans,   her mom was talking about how slow her grandmother was walking around.  So I 'suggested' that after the group shot,   Rachel and I would swing by the Haunted Mansion to grab the new fastpasses and meet everyone in Fantasyland to try and save time.   Her mom agreed that would be a great idea.  (Her mom is also active on the DIS,  while Rachel isn't so much anymore....  So it's VERY easy to convince her of something park related when her mom and I both talk about it matter of fact-ly.)
> 
> Anyways,   So after the pictures were taken at the hub and we were all doing the talking/standing around/organizing on the next phase of the plan,   Her Dad (and sister) ended up shielding me and her mom from her view while her mom handed me the ring.
> 
> We then headed other to the Liberty Square area on our way to the Haunted Mansion.   While beside the Hall of Presidents,   in that area near the snack stand where the tables are located.....  Which happens to be the area where we met the first time at the meet last year......    I was behind her a bit and said, "So do you realize it was about a year ago right here that we met the first time?"   When she turned to respond,  I just dropped to my knee and broke out the ring.
> 
> Needless to say,   she was taken completely by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the resident SSC  after all....



cool, I remember that little snack area, I was there last year.... good job prince


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Us girls can be pretty good at spying when it involoves bright shiny objects like diamonds!. Which for the record, you did a great job picking out!
> 
> Again I want to wish both you and Rachel my best!  She really is a great girl.  You both are very lucky!  Please keep us posted on wedding plans.
> 
> And thanks for the heads up on FP for HM!



Will the wedding be at Disney, we do need to plan another meet, LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

1Grumpy9 said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks!



ctnurse said:


> Us girls can be pretty good at spying when it involoves bright shiny objects like diamonds!. Which for the record, you did a great job picking out!
> 
> Again I want to wish both you and Rachel my best!  She really is a great girl.  You both are very lucky!  Please keep us posted on wedding plans.
> 
> And thanks for the heads up on FP for HM!



  Will do... And thanks for the ring comment.   I've gotten a few compliments on it since she's been showing it off.  



MICKEY88 said:


> cool, I remember that little snack area, I was there last year.... good job prince



  The decision to do it there was actually a virtual last minute decision. I was still working on trying to figure out exactly how and where to do it when I thought about the Liberty Square idea.



taramoz said:


> Will the wedding be at Disney, we do need to plan another meet, LOL!



   A Disney Wedding would be nice,   but I'm thinking it will be outside my current budget (This trip was EXPENSIVE.... and I gotta pay off the ring too...  lol).   There's also the fact she has a pretty large family that she'd like to be at the wedding,   so a Destination wedding (like to WDW) would be difficult to pull off.       Honestly.... i'm starting to think maybe doing the big wedding closer to home to make it easier for her friends and family to attend,    and then maybe trying to plan a small vow renewal or something at Disney around an anniversary to give us that Disney Wedding experience.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Will do... And thanks for the ring comment.   I've gotten a few compliments on it since she's been showing it off.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to do it there was actually a virtual last minute decision. I was still working on trying to figure out exactly how and where to do it when I thought about the Liberty Square idea.
> 
> 
> 
> A Disney Wedding would be nice,   but I'm thinking it will be outside my current budget (This trip was EXPENSIVE.... and I gotta pay off the ring too...  lol).   There's also the fact she has a pretty large family that she'd like to be at the wedding,   so a Destination wedding (like to WDW) would be difficult to pull off.       Honestly.... i'm starting to think maybe doing the big wedding closer to home to make it easier for her friends and family to attend,    and then maybe trying to plan a small vow renewal or something at Disney around an anniversary to give us that Disney Wedding experience.



Oct.2011, you met at MK
Oct. 2012 you got engaged at MK
Oct. 2013 you get married at MK

how could you do it any other way


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Oct.2011, you met at MK
> Oct. 2012 you got engaged at MK
> Oct. 2013 you get married at MK
> 
> how could you do it any other way



Is that an offer to help pay for the MK wedding?  They ain't exactly cheap.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Is that an offer to help pay for the MK wedding?  They ain't exactly cheap.



I just looked up the cost!  So do they do the weddings while people are at the park?  Anyone ever seen one?  I didn't know them with the castle in the back like that, and carriage down mainstreet????


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> I just looked up the cost!  So do they do the weddings while people are at the park?  Anyone ever seen one?  I didn't know them with the castle in the back like that, and carriage down mainstreet????



Castle Weddings are usually done before the park opens to the public.


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> Castle Weddings are usually done before the park opens to the public.



OMG, I was looking at these options, holy cow, the Couture Wedding???!?!?


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> Is that an offer to help pay for the MK wedding?  They ain't exactly cheap.



I'll make you a deal ... do the Disney Wedding in Oct 2013, and I'll get you a margarita at La Cava.  That's gotta be an equal trade in some sort of twisted universe ???  (and It'll also give me some sort of excuse to start planning a F&W 2013 trip)


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> OMG, I was looking at these options, holy cow, the Couture Wedding???!?!?



  Some of the options are nice.....  I'm just not sure I'd have the $15-30k needed to pay for them.     Let alone be able to make sure that all the family and Friends she wants there would be able to make it.




Brocktoon said:


> I'll make you a deal ... do the Disney Wedding in Oct 2013, and I'll get you a margarita at La Cava.  That's gotta be an equal trade in some sort of twisted universe ???  (and It'll also give me some sort of excuse to start planning a F&W 2013 trip)



 Um....   Let's see.... Several Thousand for a wedding... or $13 for a margarita?      Thinking that may not really work.

   Either way....   I'm the guy in this wedding.  That means that MOST of the planning, wants, and must haves of this wedding are not really going to be in my control.    I may have input,   but ultimately it's the Bride who has to be happy with the plans and event.


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> I'll make you a deal ... do the Disney Wedding in Oct 2013, and I'll get you a margarita at La Cava.  That's gotta be an equal trade in some sort of twisted universe ???  (and It'll also give me some sort of excuse to start planning a F&W 2013 trip)



Speaking of, you still owe me one (and several other people too, drunken promises)...


----------



## Brocktoon

taramoz said:


> Speaking of, you still owe me one (and several other people too, drunken promises)...



Yup, if memory serves me (and actually it didn't serve me too well this time ), I think I've got a bit of a margarita list.  Pretty sure I owe ...

Tara, BigE, Ct, Darcy, Tony, and DC

Could be worse, and thank god it's only margaritas.  Hey, I may have the beginnings of my F&W 2013 excuse!!


----------



## taramoz

Brocktoon said:


> Yup, if memory serves me (and actually it didn't serve me too well this time ), I think I've got a bit of a margarita list.  Pretty sure I owe ...
> 
> Tara, BigE, Ct, Darcy, Tony, and DC
> 
> Could be worse, and thank god it's only margaritas.  Hey, I may have the beginnings of my F&W 2013 excuse!!



You mat get volunteered to plan the next meet now, just sayin'


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Some of the options are nice.....  I'm just not sure I'd have the $15-30k needed to pay for them.     Let alone be able to make sure that all the family and Friends she wants there would be able to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....   Let's see.... Several Thousand for a wedding... or $13 for a margarita?      Thinking that may not really work.
> 
> Either way....   I'm the guy in this wedding.  That means that MOST of the planning, wants, and must haves of this wedding are not really going to be in my control.    I may have input,   but ultimately it's the Bride who has to be happy with the plans and event.



Congrats on the engagement dude! Welcome to the dark side!  I guess we can't call you the pyrate prince anymore eh?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Some of the options are nice.....  I'm just not sure I'd have the $15-30k needed to pay for them.     Let alone be able to make sure that all the family and Friends she wants there would be able to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....   Let's see.... Several Thousand for a wedding... or $13 for a margarita?      Thinking that may not really work.
> 
> Either way....   I'm the guy in this wedding.  That means that MOST of the planning, wants, and must haves of this wedding are not really going to be in my control.    I may have input,   but ultimately it's the Bride who has to be happy with the plans and event.



prince, prince,prince, you are confused, did the 2 of you meet because of her friends and family, or because of us, ?... exactly

therefore, it should be a small wedding in florida with your disfriends, then a vow renewal reception back home for friends and family


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats on the engagement dude! Welcome to the dark side!  I guess we can't call you the pyrate prince anymore eh?



actually since she is a pirate,, it's either pirate prince, or simply pirate.. not to be confused with " The Pyrate"


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> Will the wedding be at Disney, we do need to plan another meet, LOL!



That will give us another reason for a meet!



DCTooTall said:


> Is that an offer to help pay for the MK wedding?  They ain't exactly cheap.



You and Rachel should check out the wedding boards, there is a lot of info over there for all kinds of budgets.



DCTooTall said:


> Castle Weddings are usually done before the park opens to the public.



Yes, at 8am for $10,000.




taramoz said:


> OMG, I was looking at these options, holy cow, the Couture Wedding???!?!?



I can't imagine spending so much money for a wedding, but I guess if you have $65,000 hanging around.....



Brocktoon said:


> Yup, if memory serves me (and actually it didn't serve me too well this time ), I think I've got a bit of a margarita list.  Pretty sure I owe ...
> 
> Tara, BigE, Ct, Darcy, Tony, and DC
> 
> Could be worse, and thank god it's only margaritas.  Hey, I may have the beginnings of my F&W 2013 excuse!!



Yes we are still waiting for our margaritas!



taramoz said:


> You mat get volunteered to plan the next meet now, just sayin'



Looks like your planning crown has been passed to Brocktoon!


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> Yes, at 8am for $10,000.



LOL, you have clearly done your research!


----------



## Brocktoon

ctnurse said:


> Looks like your planning crown has been passed to Brocktoon!


 
You do not want me in the planning game ... I'm still using Garanimals to figure out what clothes to wear


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> You mat get volunteered to plan the next meet now, just sayin'



  Hmmm....   Maybe we should ask his parents to plan it instead.   Not Sure Brock would survive the first round coherent enough to get the rest of the meet planned/working.  





bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats on the engagement dude! Welcome to the dark side!  I guess we can't call you the pyrate prince anymore eh?



 Says who?     And Dark side?    What does Universal have to do with anything?  



MICKEY88 said:


> prince, prince,prince, you are confused, did the 2 of you meet because of her friends and family, or because of us, ?... exactly
> 
> therefore, it should be a small wedding in florida with your disfriends, then a vow renewal reception back home for friends and family



  Well if we want to get REALLY technical,   It was her mom who told her about this thread and convinced her to join the DIS to join the thread/group....   Just sayin'....   

And I'm sure I could get away with inviting my DIS friends anyway.   She's got a TON of friends and Family,   so my side would be a bit,  empty.   I'm sure i could help pad things out a bit with my DIS friends.



MICKEY88 said:


> actually since she is a pirate,, it's either pirate prince, or simply pirate.. not to be confused with " The Pyrate"







ctnurse said:


> That will give us another reason for a meet!



  We need ANOTHER reason?!  



ctnurse said:


> You and Rachel should check out the wedding boards, there is a lot of info over there for all kinds of budgets.



  I've browsed,  and kinda pointed her over that way.   I ended up helping her last night in posting a picture of her ring on the ring picture thread..but I'm not sure how much she's paying attention to the board at this point.




ctnurse said:


> Yes, at 8am for $10,000.



  Scary... ain't it?



ctnurse said:


> I can't imagine spending so much money for a wedding, but I guess if you have $65,000 hanging around.....



  Maybe it's just the fact that I'm a guy,   But I can think of much better ways to spend $65k.   Honestly....   I could still pay for a kick *** impressive wedding and STILL have a ton of money left over for a pretty nice toy to drive away in afterwards.   (And maybe even have some left over for the honeymoon)



ctnurse said:


> Yes we are still waiting for our margaritas!



    I want my margarita!



ctnurse said:


> Looks like your planning crown has been passed to Brocktoon!



  I'm afraid... seriously...  seriously...  afraid....


----------



## Brocktoon

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe we should ask his parents to plan it instead. Not Sure Brock would survive the first round coherent enough to get the rest of the meet planned/working.


 
You're probably correct with that assesment. If I could wrangle the parents to bring the RV down to the Fort next year, I'd say pick a night MNSSHP is going on ... fill coolers with beer at the RV ... group drinks beer ... after beer drinking manage to cross Bay Lake to the MK for party. The question is who makes it to the boat and actually enters the MK?


----------



## DCTooTall

Brocktoon said:


> You're probably correct with that assesment. If I could wrangle the parents to bring the RV down to the Fort next year, I'd say pick a night MNSSHP is going on ... fill coolers with beer at the RV ... group drinks beer ... after beer drinking manage to cross Bay Lake to the MK for party. The question is who makes it to the boat and actually enters the MK?



Dunno....  Would BigE be there?

  ....and how far is the FW Liquor supply from the RV?




BigE... Next year you need to see if you can get so friendly with the hotel store staff that they will actually deliver the booze instead of just knowing you by name.


----------



## DCTooTall

Heads up people....

  Since we are quickly approaching the 250page mark in this thread,  I have gone ahead and created our next thread.

Everyone,   please remember to grab all your personal belongings and move orderly to the new thread at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013005

Last one out,  please remember to turn off the lights.




*[And remember,  You can use the multi-quote to move your reply to the new thread.   just click on the  multiquote buttons for the threads you want to quote,   Then go to the new thread and click "post Reply".   Below the text edit box you will see a notice about having posts from another thread available to be quoted.  Click the link in that notice to have your quoted messages quoted in the new thread so you can reply to them.]
*


----------



## Brocktoon

One of the nice advantages to the RV is that it can be stocked beforehand for the trip down 95. My parents live in the same neighborhood, so before they headed down for October, I dropped off two cases of craft brews, a bottle of blackberry brandy, a two bottles of vodka (pineapple and cherry).

Just incase though, we always get a preferred campsite which is walking distance from Pioneer Hall and Crocket's Tavern ... gotta have my vacation priorities

D'OH - Just saw that a new thread has started ... EVERYONE MOVE-ON TO THE NEW THREAD!


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> We then headed other to the Liberty Square area on our way to the Haunted Mansion.   While beside the Hall of Presidents,   in that area near the snack stand where the tables are located.....  Which happens to be the area where we met the first time at the meet last year......    I was behind her a bit and said, "So do you realize it was about a year ago right here that we met the first time?"   When she turned to respond,  I just dropped to my knee and broke out the ring.
> 
> Needless to say,   she was taken completely by surprise.




Congratulations!  I remember that area, I met you all there before we took a ride on HM.  I thought Rachel was a cast member?  And wasn't she training for the Princess?

Will be down in your neck of the woods this weekend, I think, if plans for Gettysburg come through.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello All!
Just dropping in to say hi   I managed to stay away from the boards for a whole month, almost!  Just 2.5 weeks until the wedding, and then another 2 weeks until my classes end and I can breathe again   Hope all is well with everyone!


ETA:  Looks like I dropped in at just the right time....congrats DC!


----------



## gundo870

"Just for a minute let's all do the bump, bump, bump"


Thread still active?


----------



## NJDiva

gundo870 said:
			
		

> "Just for a minute let's all do the bump, bump, bump"
> 
> Thread still active?



Started another thread ....


----------



## nurse.darcy

gundo870 said:


> "Just for a minute let's all do the bump, bump, bump"
> 
> 
> Thread still active?



way past its prime. ..we are on to thread no. 3 or 4... lost track.


----------



## DCTooTall

gundo870 said:


> "Just for a minute let's all do the bump, bump, bump"
> 
> 
> Thread still active?



As they mentioned,    we have a new "current" Thread.  This thread hit 250pages so I honestly assumed this thread would've been locked by now.


the Current thread is the "Singles (And Ex-singles who refuse to leave) Social club" thread.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> As they mentioned,    we have a new "current" Thread.  This thread hit 250pages so I honestly assumed this thread would've been locked by now.
> 
> 
> the Current thread is the "Singles (And Ex-singles who refuse to leave) Social club" thread.




just follow the link 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013005




======================================================


----------



## gundo870

Thanks all. Its been a while since visiting DISboards. Too long!


----------

